# Eyeshield 21



## Purple Frank (Apr 9, 2005)

What is it?  I don't really want to waste bandwidth cause I have practically none.

Eyeshield 21


----------



## liz (Apr 9, 2005)

It's about American football. 

The anime has just begun to replace POT. I've read the manga n whether u know anything about American football or not, it's still damn HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 10, 2005)

I've heard it compared to a cross between PoT and Yakitate Japan.  Is anyone subbing this?


----------



## mpthread (Apr 10, 2005)

as far as translations for the manga a group called Ya-Ha is still translating but slow.  As for subbing no one has picked it up yet.  German Devils and abunai did the translations for the jump fest oav


----------



## Orihime (Apr 12, 2005)

YamiHikari said:
			
		

> I've heard it compared to a cross between PoT and Yakitate Japan.  Is anyone subbing this?


.... whoever said that, needs to be smacked and then killed by Hiruma. Sersiouly. --; 



			
				mpthread said:
			
		

> as far as translations for the manga a group called Ya-Ha is still translating but slow.  As for subbing no one has picked it up yet.  German Devils and abunai did the translations for the jump fest oav


 Heh Thanks. XD Suddenly wish I'm not hunching my back scanning those chaps. XD But got to admit the slowness.... ah well :3

Anyway, eyeshield .. RULES. OMG. If someone dissed it cause it's football and they haven't even watched or read it, I'm going to smack them wtih a FOOTBALL.


----------



## kingbob03 (Apr 12, 2005)

My roomate loves it... so you can take that how you will


----------



## ragingworker (Apr 12, 2005)

I have heard this show will be good.  WHo is translating?


----------



## lazyjapanese (Apr 17, 2005)

its about this kid thats really fast at running under conditions but is also very weak and his kinda forced to join the american football club for his school


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 18, 2005)

I read a volume or two of this and its good for a sports/action manga.  I am not a big football fan either so you need not be a fan of football to get into this.


----------



## Inactive Hiruma (Apr 18, 2005)

It's a great manga, I only wish Ya-Ha would release some more chapters. It's been almost a month since the latest chapter.


----------



## Tenacious D (Apr 18, 2005)

I saw the US preview in one of my cousin's shonen jumps. I really dont like manga about sports.


----------



## lazyjapanese (Apr 18, 2005)

they already have up to 133 chapters


----------



## nightdevil (Apr 24, 2005)

#ya-ha@irchighway

you can get it at Link removed too..


----------



## Codde (Apr 24, 2005)

Shino Aburame said:
			
		

> I saw the US preview in one of my cousin's shonen jumps. I really dont like manga about sports.


Well manga about sports tend to best IMO... well the few sports manga I've read(probably about 5) they were very good to awesome.


----------



## nightdevil (Apr 24, 2005)

i'm starting to like sports manga/anime. i do hope the anime can improve it as time goes by.. compared to manga, the first 3 episodes aint what i expected..


----------



## Kyubi13 (Apr 24, 2005)

Its an anime about football. I read the first chapter in shonen jump, it looks funny to me.


----------



## Dr. Maturin (Apr 24, 2005)

I've really enjoyed the first three episoded, but I am a big football fan so it was refreshing to me to see something this different.


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 25, 2005)

As a football player back when I was in high school, I was pretty glad to see the sport accurately described and just glad to see it in general, as I imagine football isn't the biggest sport in Japan (I'm assuming soccer and baseball are biggies).  Sports mangas are great because you get to see two sides to any character--when they're on or off the playing field.  Also, you pick up some handy info on sports and you get to see hilarious anime characters play them, all the better.  Football is an extremely complicated sport, because there are so many play variations you can choose, routes to run, positions, etc.  And Hiruma is the funniest kid evar.  I know I've known one person like that...too bad he's the quarterback. o___O

Perhaps some of my friends who are skeptical about anime/manga but are big football fans might be interested.  *Runs off to show them.*


----------



## malfurion (Apr 26, 2005)

Saw first episode, not impressed/interested, it's OK I guess...  but then again I never liked football.


----------



## nightdevil (Apr 26, 2005)

i'm starting to like american football.. XD


----------



## kimikiba (Apr 26, 2005)

if you are interested there is an ES21 fc :


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 26, 2005)

Eh, I was pretty disappointed with the anime, so read the manga, it's infinitely better.


----------



## mpthread (Apr 26, 2005)

ya-ha released ch 52 of es21 today, if I find a link i'll post it but otherwise gotta go to irc


----------



## soso (Apr 26, 2005)

If you have limited bandwith then I recomend that you use it to watch Eyeshield 21 even if you dont like football (which I kinda dont) Its still a very funny anime with interesting characters.


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 26, 2005)

You can always go to Link removed to find the latest Eyeshield chapters.


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 26, 2005)

JesusFreakDK said:
			
		

> You can always go to Link removed to find the latest Eyeshield chapters.



0.0

thank youing i've been looking for those....
i'd like to play foot ball with the japanese...


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Apr 26, 2005)

LOL, definitely.  Unfortunately for us Asians though, we're built more smaller and more slender, so unless we're pumping ourselves up big time it's hard to compete with huge Caucasian and African-American folks built along the lines of interstate trucks.  But I was a rebel! They said stick to kung fu, which is fine, but I wanted to play FOOSBALL! ...So I ended up playing my junior year in high school, and got my @$$ handed to me.  -_-

I think football is a game for anyone though, granted you've got to be in excellent physical shape but if you're small and quick, you can be a running back or safety, or if you're huge, just be a lineman, etc.


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 27, 2005)

i'm fast and able to jump high..... but i'm lazy.

so i play corner back.


----------



## mpthread (Apr 28, 2005)

ch 53 and onward have yet to be translated, it all depends on when ya-ha does it.  It was about 1-2 months between their releases last time


----------



## TEK (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if C1Anime or Saizen will continue subbing Eyeshield? Episode 4 Raw has been out for a while yet no subs yet.


----------



## forsak3n (May 1, 2005)

Don't YaHa scanlte it in German and not English?


----------



## TEK (May 2, 2005)

Saizen just released episode 4 and can be found on Animesuki. I guess that answers my question about Saizen. And thanx Orihime for the info on C1 and Saizen. I wonder if C1 will keep it now or drop it again.


----------



## W-General (May 3, 2005)

mpthread said:
			
		

> ch 53 and onward have yet to be translated, it all depends on when ya-ha does it.  It was about 1-2 months between their releases last time



Translator of ES21 for #ya-ha & Saizen here (I was googling for ES21 fan gatherings). 
Anime will be released pretty regularly. Still waiting for ep5 to air. Hope you guys enjoy ep4.

Manga....our release schedule looks like we'll release ch53 very shortly...
Then we'll release what I prefer to call the ch54-57 Musashi arc really soon (I finished translating them today, so expect them come really soon). I bet you leechers will get a kick from this climax (my personal favorite)

Want release faster?
Come to our channel, find the following people: Missropeway, ph0ck, Markliujy , Rinslet, and cccnnn (who's also in #yanime), and msg them to work on Eyeshield21 faster. XD

(And, Orihime, you're obviously Rins, it's so obvious - you and your various other pseudonyms (sashimi? Tashigi?), unlike me, one name throughout the entire anime manga community)

Finals coming up, things look rough.


----------



## Orihime (May 3, 2005)

Geez Genny. XD You're such an eyeshield stalker. The only reason I got Tashigi on Animesuki is that ... Rinslet was already taken. >_> So is Pikachu, and obviously Orihime. >_>; Sooo. 

Anyway, yah, hopefully the big release comes soon... if only I can manage to convince our QC to.. QC. >_> *gets killed by ccc* :3 so yah be patient.



			
				W-General said:
			
		

> Want release faster?
> Come to our channel, find the following people: Missropeway, ph0ck, Markliujy , Rinslet, and cccnnn (who's also in #yanime), and msg them to work on Eyeshield21 faster. XD


>_> You so didn't include yourself in that. You can also PM W-GENERAL  to tell him to work faster.  *runs*


----------



## TEK (May 3, 2005)

I have a quick question about the manga/anime. I noticed in the opening song of Eyeshield, that there's some blue/black haired girl cheerleader in there. But I have yet to see a mention of her in the manga so far (i'm only up to ch52.). Does she appear later on in the manga or is she just gonna be a creation of the anime?


----------



## Orihime (May 3, 2005)

She appears in Vol 10 of the manga.


----------



## Inactive Hiruma (May 3, 2005)

W-General said:
			
		

> Translator of ES21 for #ya-ha & Saizen here (I was googling for ES21 fan gatherings).
> Anime will be released pretty regularly. Still waiting for ep5 to air. Hope you guys enjoy ep4.
> 
> Manga....our release schedule looks like we'll release ch53 very shortly...
> ...



Sweet. Keep up the good work! I like the manga more than the anime, so I'm more interested in that.


----------



## JesusFreakDK (May 3, 2005)

Orihime said:
			
		

> She appears in Vol 10 of the manga.



Hmm.  Could she possibly turn into a love interest for someone? Mamori is too much the older sister to Sena, and God knows if Hiruma or Kurita have any interest in girls...then again, maybe Eyeshield 21 would be better off without any romantic stuff.  Some animes are just that way, like Bleach, for example (although there might be a little  )...attraction is a basic part of life and human nature, but sometimes it can just prove to be an annoyance and detractor from the action-oriented storyline.  Plus, Sena is a little kid...(sometimes I hate how the main character is a little squirt, like Bowling King or Yu-Gi-Oh! or Dragon Ball) I love the constant clashing between Mamori and Hiruma, though.  Hiruma is easily the best character evar.  (Because normally, a character like him is on the *bad* side.)


----------



## Orihime (May 3, 2005)

Well.  You got to remember Eyeshield 21 is a shonen manga, no shoujo. :3 Heh, so whatever romantic tendencies it has right now (OMG HIRUMAMO) are mostly based on fan's opinions.  Tho there are some hints for Hiruma/Mamori... but as I said, a fan sees what they want to see. :3 (sena/suzuna love tho)


----------



## W-General (May 3, 2005)

Her first appearance is in volume 10. Yes, sorry we're like totally 6 volumes behind the Japanese progress.


----------



## Orihime (May 3, 2005)

:3 "Heh" is all i can really say. LOL. Seriously, if you want to release faster, people could try _helping_. Even if to just offer help. heh.


----------



## W-General (May 4, 2005)

Hiruma-Mamori has very strong support (the strongest straight pairing in ES21)...and there are very substantial evidence to support that. 

The new girl might fit Sena, or maybe not. She's rather childish-girly. Also, she's much more interested in other people's love life than her own (directly quoted from her character profile in vol12)


----------



## Dark Travis (May 4, 2005)

Orihime said:
			
		

> :3 "Heh" is all i can really say. LOL. Seriously, if you want to release faster, people could try _helping_. Even if to just offer help. heh.


If you want help, I could edit for you
I've got vol 7-9 raw and in perfect condition (no cleaning required)
Send me some scripts and I could get done, like, one chapter a day


----------



## ramenluver (May 4, 2005)

hey... i was wondering where i can get a hold on EYESHIELD 21 RAW... if i cant get 53 and up in english...ill try in japanese.. so does anyone know where i can get it online?


----------



## Drizzt (May 4, 2005)

I believe you can get Eyeshield 21 chapter 53 at #lurker in the highway server. 

The bot that has it is neverwhere


----------



## Dark Travis (May 4, 2005)

ramenluver said:
			
		

> hey... i was wondering where i can get a hold on EYESHIELD 21 RAW... if i cant get 53 and up in english...ill try in japanese.. so does anyone know where i can get it online?


You can get the next 3 volumes in raw from [UR]DAN at #udanraws@irchighway

I'd like raw volumes after v9, if anyone knows where


----------



## W-General (May 5, 2005)

Just nitpicking, but He is My Master, as the mangaka explicitly stated, "THIS IS NOT A LOVE COMEDY, THIS IS A GAG MANGA!"

On second note, new ES21 manga release.


----------



## anle (May 13, 2005)

I like the manga but the main character is a chiken i tell y'all.  he almost scare of everything. The reason he run so fast because he scare of the player tackle him.


----------



## Orihime (May 26, 2005)

Well, that sort of makes him realistic. He was forced into the position of runningback, with nore football experience. He's always been afraid of pain, so yah..  I don't really see anything wrong with that.


----------



## TEK (May 27, 2005)

Orihime said:
			
		

> Well, that sort of makes him realistic. He was forced into the position of runningback, with nore football experience. He's always been afraid of pain, so yah..  I don't really see anything wrong with that.


I agree. I kinda like how they made it seem more realistic. If the main character was a super buff jock who everyone knows can kick ass then it would just flat out suck. But this way, you kinda respect the character more as you see how he progresses.


----------



## Secretary (Aug 24, 2005)

*Eyeshield 21!*

I can seriously find *nobody* else who likes this manga.. no discussions.. no mentions.. not even a single person other than myself seems to know about it, even though it has it's own anime, and runs in Shounen Jump..

Come on, there has to be other fans! Reveal yourselves, we promise we won't beat you up for being a nerd who likes football.

Ya-ha? (`A`)


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2005)

Ya-ha indeed! Eyeshield 21 haters? Fucking kill them!!! ing 

Hiruma is the best character ever. I wish there was a Hiruma smiley


----------



## Secretary (Aug 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Ya-ha indeed! Eyeshield 21 haters? Fucking kill them!!! ing
> 
> Hiruma is the best character ever. I wish there was a Hiruma smiley



My favorite is Raimon, but, he's not very smiley applicable.. 

Kurita and Hiruma though would be really appropriate smilies..


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2005)

Hiruma = the new ?

Kurita = the new ?

It could happen


----------



## Secretary (Aug 24, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Hiruma = the new ?
> 
> Kurita = the new ?
> 
> It could happen



Now I know I'm not going to fall asleep until I make those in MSPaint


----------



## jkingler (Aug 24, 2005)

Do it! Dooooo eeeeeet!!! :amazed

*jkingler eagerly awaits said smileys *


----------



## Secretary (Aug 28, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Stop-tazmo.com is still on 68 right now but the raw is much further. It's somewhere past 150 I believe. I don't what volume though but hopefully someone will post up the exact information soon.



Gah, exactly.. I wish whoever was translating it would pick it up just a little bit, it's a really fun manga and I want to see what happens..

This is what I hate about good, but unknown manga.. nobody ever translates it, so you end up with like 30 translated, good chapters, but like 170 other untranslated chapters that never get released


----------



## pakku (Aug 28, 2005)

Fucking-Manga is translating pretty fast IMO, there were a few instances where we had something like a day or two in between chapter releases.


----------



## pakku (Aug 28, 2005)

69 _is_ out. I guess IRC only so far, though...

Yeah, I guess despite FM's fast release rate we're behind because Fucking-Manga is a pretty new group... Eyeshield seems to have been kind of passed down through a few groups, and until now I think it was generally released on the usual weekly basis, which is certainly reasonable, but there's no chance of catching up until the manga ends in Japan.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 28, 2005)

Im puzzled on who will win. Most likeley be a tie


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does anyone think that the real Eyesheild 21 looks and acts kinda...wierd? I mean, red eyes...wtf...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2005)

This is the manga section there is a thread in the anime section where they discuss the anme ask there


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2005)

Chapter 72 has just been released at here's . Enjoy!!!


----------



## TEK (Oct 1, 2005)

Chapters 73-75 are now up on and available at: Link removed. Enjoy!!!


----------



## TEK (Oct 16, 2005)

Chapters 76-78 have been released: this pic


----------



## cute_jay (Oct 17, 2005)

whao!!..
i am also one of es21 fan here lolx.....
hiruma rules man...i read the comic...and it show how he got the threathening info...lolx....i wonder if people can learn it?


----------



## Wrath (Oct 17, 2005)

The Death March is insane. I can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 20, 2005)

I luv the advisaries they come up with in es21, the newly formed football team the cyborgs they remind me of a bunch of ivan dragos from rocky IV. They are gonna be totally shocked when the devil bats come back from the death march and all their data they gathered will be for not b/c they will be facing a different team.


----------



## Gensrul (Oct 24, 2005)

Dei's Comfy Couch
won't work....ermmmm can someone give me other link for eyeshiled 76-78....


----------



## Gamakireta (Oct 28, 2005)

Death march..and cerberos being served by mamori... ;D once again cerberos played a vital role... ;D


----------



## hoangcong (Oct 30, 2005)

come on eyeshield fan!.. support us (fucking-manga) and come a bit to our forums
*[Lunar]Bleach - 55*
or
on our irc chan:
*#fucking-manga@irc.irchighway.net*

weve been quite slow recently .. but i guess all the staff are having their exam... c79 is to be out soon and c80 is already translated (for your information )  

c81 is nearly done too.. and we will be on holiday soon so well be releasing faster  

by the way i would recommend another manga we are doing right now : *Mieru Hito *
(8 chapters scanslated so far)

see you all there 

_ps. by the way .. the fanart section needs some pic  _


----------



## Codde (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I just got to read more Eyeshield 21. And well liking it so far.

I'm wondering, when they recruit other members, do they get some focus? Or is it mainly on Sena? Like are other members important to the team?


----------



## TEK (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't wait for the next chapters. I really love that page where Sena tells everyone that he's Eyeshield #21. That was so awesome. I can't wait to see the new unstoppable cut that Sena is trying to develop.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 31, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well I just got to read more Eyeshield 21. And well liking it so far.
> 
> I'm wondering, when they recruit other members, do they get some focus? Or is it mainly on Sena? Like are other members important to the team?


There's definitely plenty of focus on the other members. Monta gets an arc to himself, and there's ongoing character development for the other characters.

Basically only one member of the team is lacking in focus, for the obvious reason that he... well, he doesn't talk.

Oh, and yes every member is very important to the team. They all get chances to shine, and it's very clear that the Devil Bats would lose the later matches if they didn't get more regular players.


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 5, 2005)

can you rephrase the last sentence? cant really understand it...
and yes the series is being scanslated...



> come on eyeshield fan!.. support us (fucking-manga) and come a bit to our forums
> bettymae
> or
> on our irc chan:
> ...


----------



## Codde (Nov 6, 2005)

Wrath said:
			
		

> There's definitely plenty of focus on the other members. Monta gets an arc to himself, and there's ongoing character development for the other characters.
> 
> Basically only one member of the team is lacking in focus, for the obvious reason that he... well, he doesn't talk.
> 
> Oh, and yes every member is very important to the team. They all get chances to shine, and it's very clear that the Devil Bats would lose the later matches if they didn't get more regular players.


Well caught up (to scanslations...). Glad to see that it isn't all about Sena, as a lot of Shounens tend to be overly focus on the main characters. 

Anyways, a hilarious manga. Found that little Lesson on Japanese Culture hilarious.... Igo - "This is Japan's Chess. Everyone who plays it is called Hikaru." Sumo - "Strongest wrestlers in Japan. All of them are evil. Because they throw salt in their opponnents eyes before the game."

From the Shonen Jump website...
Take The Quiz Yourself!
...


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 7, 2005)

ill be trying to hotlink eyeshield somedays... but the problem is the bandwidth cost 
so maybe we'll do bittorrent rather than hotlink..
or maybe .. hotlinking the newest files and putting the rest on bittorrent


----------



## TEK (Nov 8, 2005)

I think bittorrent's a good idea. I can't wait til you have them up.


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 10, 2005)

heya back .. 
we're actually doing 3 chapters that should be out very soon (not at the same date) to catch up with the few weeks of non activity ... hopefully our QCer will do her job and then you'll get to know more about the DEATH MARCH DDD


----------



## Crowe (Nov 10, 2005)

I msg'ed Kunno, and asked if he needed an ftp, at first he seemed intrested but he still havent uploaded anything. 

I could upload the whole serie if you want, or you could do it yourself Link removed , Nybarius(owner) will organize it soon.

Oh and a mitsuri adachi avatar  . (Cant see which manga it is from since all his male main characters look the same 0: )


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome Kuukaku avatar Pek. ^_^  

@hoangcong: Sounds good. I look forward to those releases. I really want to know about the death march.


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 10, 2005)

mmm... i checked some source.. and if you did only host a few projects that should be allright.. but i can see theres more than 3 gb of files to download... 
your friends bandwidth is going to be raped you know? especially since it's a dreamhost account.. 
150 people downloading 100 megs each = 150 GB ^^;

anyway thanks for proposing.. well talk a bit more about that on irc 
well we can always have a go  

The Elephant King : Yes! look forward to it  its being QCed right now.. and well try to release at least one this week and more next week (hypothecally speaking of course  )


----------



## Sirius (Nov 12, 2005)

So chapter 79 and onwards haven't been released yet?


----------



## TEK (Nov 12, 2005)

Nope, but they're being worked on by hoangcong's team. As he said, they should be released soon. I look forward to it.  ^_^


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 12, 2005)

yo guys.. im editing the QC right now.. and eyeshield c79 should be ready in 2 hours or so
stay tuned!


----------



## TEK (Nov 12, 2005)

Awesome. I can't wait. Thanks hoang.


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 12, 2005)

ready to go... done packed and go leech it on our chan:
#fucking-manga@irc.irchighway.net

and drop something on our forums too if you want  
here


----------



## TEK (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks hoang. Now I just have to learn how to use IRC. ^_^


----------



## TEK (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks hoang. I'll start downloading it right away. ^_^


----------



## TEK (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmm, the download doesn't seem to be finding any seeds...


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 13, 2005)

its because people dont seed they just download and then go away...
but it did seed to most people... 
could you get it?


----------



## TEK (Nov 13, 2005)

I got it but it ended up being a different manga. Some manga called Mieru Hito.


----------



## TEK (Nov 13, 2005)

Yea, I guess I did. I clicked on the very first post link cuz I assumed that was it. But when I skimmed to the very bottom of the page, I found the Eyeshield link. So now I'm downloading it. I'll keep my download window open as well so that it'll seed for other people. Thanks again hoang.


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks for helping...
es21 c80 will be done by next thursday or so (hopefully along with c81)


----------



## TEK (Nov 13, 2005)

Cool. I just woke up and finished reading ch. 79 and I must say it's pretty good.


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

If there is, I might check it out as well.


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 14, 2005)

yep ill be seeding it later on.. a batch of the 8 first chapters ill have to wait for people to stop raping eyeshield (i have only 12kb upload)


----------



## Wrath (Nov 14, 2005)

Arrrrrgghhhh, I want more! More!

(take your time good sir, I just love this series)


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

Exactly. Take your time. We will wait as long as it takes. Thanks hoang.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't care too much but if you do decide to make one, I'll probably download it and replace the old one. Thanks for your hard work hoang.


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 15, 2005)

heres the link to version 2 of c79 .. have fun looking for the differences 
the cleans are better.. its not noticeable until you zoom a bit  
*http://releases.static-subs.com/*

anyway.. mieru hito batch is out too:
*http://releases.static-subs.com/*


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Assuming Eyeshield 21 was the link in the first post this time, I think I'm downloading version 2. I'm also downloading Mieru Hito to see if it's any good. What's it about?


----------



## hoangcong (Nov 15, 2005)

great news... my hoster has upgraded.. there might be a chance i will host the files on http )) when the website is done  

*resume from manganews:*


> Story:
> Himeno Okegawa moves to Tokyo by herself to attend high school. When she loses her way to her new apartment, she rests in a park and there she meets Myouzin, reading a picture book to a soul who Himeno can not see. Thinking Myouzin is a weird guy, she tries to stay away from him, but Myouzin notices that Himeno is possessed by a big Rusen-chuu, a type of spirit that holds all the grudges and/or hatred.
> 
> Being an Annai-ya (guide) that negotiates or sometimes eliminates various spirits, Myouzin warns Himeno not to move, but she mistakes him for a pervert and runs away. On the way, she meets the Rusen-chuu again, and Himeno remembers the promise she made with it when she was little. At that moment, Myouzin appears and defeats Rusen-chuu. The two separate afterwards but when Himeno finds her apartment at the end of the day, she finds out that Myouzin is her apartment manager. Myouzin tells her not to get scared at the souls since they are not necessarily evil. The strange life of Himeno, Myouzin, and other weird tenants now begins---.
> ...


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Awesome news. Congrats hoang. It'd be awesome if you do end up doing that.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 16, 2005)

Just read Mieru Hito, and I really enjoyed it. It's obviously still getting started, but I sense real potential in it. I hope you guys translate more soon!


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmm. I should start reading it soon then as well. I've been busy watching this anime some people recommended to me called Suzuka. It's really good and I've quickly gotten addicted to it. But once I catch up, I'll be sure to read Mieru Hito.


----------



## TEK (Jan 5, 2006)

I see. Well the only one that I seem capable of doing is proofreading since I am confident in my English skills. So if you need help in that, I'd be glad to help. I'll try to contact you via IRC if I can. I've only used it once and I don't know how to use it that well but I'll give it a shot. If I can't figure it out, I'll just PM you later.

edit: I got to the IRC page where you guys were at, but I couldn't figure out how to send a message there so I'll just PM you.


----------



## kunno (Jan 5, 2006)

great just pm me or hoang


----------



## TEK (Jan 5, 2006)

Yea, I did PM you earlier. If you didn't get it, I could PM you again.


----------



## Yoshou (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm not sure if anyone's said this yet, but for the latest (And possibly faster fan-sub group) Saizen fansubs is your best bet for Eyeshield 21 episodes.


----------



## Syphorce (May 2, 2006)

*Eyesheild 21*

Anyone here heard of this manga? Its a football manga so i chose to look at it since i love football. It seems pretty good.


----------



## Drizzt (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, I have a question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



What volume does Mamori find out Sena's secret identity?


----------



## Brandt (May 11, 2006)

Drizzt said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have a question:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's in Volume 18. Although I don't know what was said, Mamori looked pretty shock when he revealed himself, so I assumed that's when she first learned of Sena's identity.


----------



## Quoll (May 20, 2006)

*Eyeshield #21 (Discussion, Releases, Etc.)*

No, I don't follow the manga. Just tired of TV threads being derailed by manga readers.


----------



## Indigo. (May 20, 2006)

Good, then im going to this thread instead, Cuz the manga is multiple times better. Really, it is. And i felt sorry for the anime watchers who had to see all those spoilertags.


----------



## pakku (May 20, 2006)

So, how about that Seibu match? Shaping up to be my favorite game in the manga so far.

(I don't keep up with the raws, for the record)


----------



## Indigo. (May 20, 2006)

Yeah, the Seibu match is really good! Its a wery good team with many interesting characters and mostly the same power as deimon. 

Something just came up in my min yesterday, Shouldnt Seibu getting much stronger if they worked a bit more with their kicker? I havent seen much of that guy, but obvlius he isnt as good as musashi or kotaro (badou spiders) but they could still train him or something, cuz in a offensive team a great kicker is a really big avantage.


----------



## MagicBreaker (May 20, 2006)

From what I seen in the manga, there isn't anyone who's good kicker as Musashi or Kotaro.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 21, 2006)

Eyeshield 21 is a pretty excellent manga with some amazing humor elements.

I've only read vol. 1 though..

*reminds myself to buy more Eyeshield 21 manga*


----------



## Sirius (Jun 14, 2006)

So.... anybody got any new Eyeshield 21 manga?  can't seem to find any 131+


----------



## BouYiaka (Jun 17, 2006)

Isn't there anywhere that we can find ch 143-149 and 151-164? irc or something?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah I have read a few, I like it.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 19, 2006)

you may want to talk about this in the eyeshield 21 manga thread located here:

Gungrave ED


----------



## monk3 (Jun 20, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you may want to talk about this in the eyeshield 21 manga thread located here:
> 
> Gungrave ED



hate to burst ur bubble. but that link is this thread.......

but yeha i just started reading it and i think its a really cool manga.


----------



## TEK (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool. I'm glad you're enjoying it. I can't wait til the current match that Deimon is having right now is over. The match I am reading started around ch 173 and has gone up til ch 189 so far. It's still going on but it looks like it's gonna wrap up soon (as in 5-6 more chapters). It's gotten hecka good. I can't wait to see what's going to happen. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 21, 2006)

Ehh what chapter is the anime on?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2006)

I just finished reading up to chapter 142 and the series is pretty good. 

The only thing I can say about the differences between the anime and manga is that Mamori looks better in the manga and Monta looks a bit older 

And before I started reading the manga, I didn't know the Sena had someone teach him how to run :S 

The real Eyeshield O_o

Interesting series.....

People kept saying the manga is better than the anime...but I like the fillers so, I'll just say they're both good


----------



## MagicBreaker (Jun 26, 2006)

F-M group are planning to release next two volumes very soon. Only two more chapters left to finish, then QC for any errors.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2006)

MagicBreaker said:
			
		

> F-M group are planning to release next two volumes very soon. Only two more chapters left to finish, then QC for any errors.



Great because I'm stuck in the Seibuu/Deimon game and it's getting really good. 

Musashi's finnally back


----------



## Taxman (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks CJ...it was a pain trying to find chapters....>__<


----------



## FistOFun (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has chapeter 136 as it was not contained in the pack you so nicly provided.  (Thank you SO much about that BTW been waiting for more eyeshield for ages)


And now the search for 143+ continues.

BTW you said you only read 143-164 untranslated where did u get 164+?  Tazmo have released 190 but havn't released any of the ones between 133 and 190.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 30, 2006)

Really hope F-M releases some new chapters soon, can't wait to see what happends in the Deimon vs Seibu game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2006)

KLoWn said:
			
		

> Really hope F-M releases some new chapters soon, can't wait to see what happends in the Deimon vs Seibu game.




You're not the only one. I want to see how Musashi turns things around. They already have a field goal to add 3 points but just how much difference will a kicker make? :S

Don't answer the question people who have have read ahead  

and if you ahve read ahead...gimme the chapters xDD


----------



## Crowe (Jul 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _v17 ending_ 



OMG...IS THAT HOW I THINK IT IS? THE REAL EYESHIELD 21!


lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _v17 ending_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



So, you just got to the real eyeshield part? 

Rodeo Drive  

So, that means you haven't seen the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Seibu Wild gumen/Deimon match yet? 

The last chapter I have is 142  

*They just came out of half-time with a new member* ^_^


----------



## pakku (Jul 28, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _v17 ending_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHI-


*Spoiler*: __ 



lawl, I like how the mangaka expects us to believe that some random dude that just appeared is the true Eyeshield. We all know by now the way this manga works, it hypes up every character ever like crazy... so for something like the appearence of the real Eyeshield there would be like three back-to-back super extreme close-up double-page spreads of him saying "IM THA ONE"




btw we're past that part Kira, in fact the last chapters released begin the match after that.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 30, 2006)

Vol17 is out yay! 
I know you could get it from mIRC like days ago but im a n00b at that program.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 31, 2006)

Great Stuff so far, I'm on ch.78


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 2, 2006)

Right now I'm on Ch.105

But wasn't Ch.100 Just Hilarious and a work of art????


----------



## Brandt (Aug 10, 2006)

Man, it's been a while since I've read ES21. I just finished grabbing Vol. 17 and 18. Time to do some catch up reading.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice, done in order too 

Thnx Sama ^^


Edit: I have no luck finding 136, how can I get to the other ch missing one? 
 

You guyz are ahead so where did u read 136?


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 15, 2006)

Eyeshield 21 is easily one of the best sport manga's I have read in a long while, as I have read such as Slam Dunk, Prince of Tennis, Hikaru no Go, Bowling King and ect.

It has some of the best comedy and it's action keeps me pretty interested. I love the characthers and storyline; also, a football fanatic makes me perfect for this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Naga Dragon match has been fantastic so far...this week, as it seems, is the end of the match with Hiruma with 4 seconds to go after Monta's out of bounds owning of Agon.

I am just guessing that Hiruma will do a quick snap, meaning, from the crowd noise will quickly get the ball and either make Sena run out for a pass or quickly pitch it to him...

Another is an offside kinda thing with the nosie.

After this, we get the Ojou rematch and then, if they get through that they get the Dinosaur/Seibu match-up. Really, though, I could see Deimon losing to Ojou and ending the series there, with Sena's biggest rival in the whole series probably Shin. I could also seeing a slight crazy twist with Deimon STILL losing against Naga.

Draw in that they are going to win...make it seem like they are going to lose, bring back hope and then shut the door again. 

If they get to the Christmas Bowl, they will play a team from Kansai, which will be pretty fun - with the speculation of the real Eyeshield 21 being on a Kansai team.




Fucking-Manga has scantilated up to 160. 163-196 are LQ-MQ scantilations, still subjected to spoiler tags. ^_^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Nice, done in order too
> 
> Thnx Sama ^^
> 
> ...




Chapters like 136, are hard to find, so I probably just ended up skipping it :S

I know I did that for 161-62 because they haven't been scantilated yet by any group. 

I want to see Ch.197 so badly  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Monta's hand managed to save them with only 4 seconds left, and with the crowd pumped up with Deimon on offense suggests that Hiruma must have some wicked olan up his sleeve. Can't wait


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Chapters like 136, are hard to find, so I probably just ended up skipping it :S
> 
> I know I did that for 161-62 because they haven't been scantilated yet by any group.
> 
> ...



I see I guess I have no choice but to skip ch.136 

Hope I can make everything out in my head.


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Another way of the crowd aspect is Hiruma's blackmail. I mean, pay a couple of chicks in the stands to flash Agon...

I mean, if he actually does that, I will pronounce Hiruma the greatest characther of all-time. That would just be so him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2006)

Shadow-Punk said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, I'd love for that to work, but when Agon's on the field nothing can change his on the field mentality. Not even girls *remembers earlier chapter when he put his game face on


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah, I remember that, but really - what Ukon said really isn't HOLDING at the second. Agon is out of his mentality. He just got beat by a monkey boy, a bald kid who has no talent and a punk. He is out of it really.

If girls flash him, he may peek for a second - and then bam, Sena is past him.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Aug 15, 2006)

Kira, thanks for the ddl, I finally caught up *reps*


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for Hiruma's plan, did you see Sena's reaction to the crowd? I think it was just to get him pumped so he'd forget the pain


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 15, 2006)

Ikari Shinji said:
			
		

> Kira, thanks for the ddl, I finally caught up *reps*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't think so.

This IS Hiruma. He's evil. He is man of tatics. He has something cooky up his sleeves. It may be part of it, but I do see a flashing, silent snap or offside trap.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2006)

Ikari Shinji said:
			
		

> Kira, thanks for the ddl, I finally caught up *reps*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That maybe a small part of the reason, but I think Hiruma has an even bigger plan that involves the crowd. I think it's going to be more disruptive to the opposing team than more of an aid for Sena. Hiruma just might fool them with a snap count...or something of that nature. Heck, whatever it is, it's sure to be surprising.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 17, 2006)

Hiruma is God. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only was that plan briliant but it's so fucking awesome that Hiruma got the touch down...best chapter ever xd


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2006)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



They still need the 2 pt conversion to square things away. 

I'm sensing Kurita makes an impact in the next chapter. Especially since Agon thrashed him when he wanted to become a Shinjyruu player/student. Time to step up big fella


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Grah, I guess it was silent snap - or it was just a great play. It was pretty much a basic copy of the Dragonfly if you think about it. But it was an amazing play. Hiruma's '0.1' difference in his 40 changed it all. If he hadn't cut it to 5.1, Agon would of caught him and ended the game.

Now, two-point conversion...

I say, I know - They COULD go for the 2-point conversion, pitch it to Sena and let Kurita block and totally own Agon in the last play to let Sena win it, or they can do a drop-kick.

Come on. Musashi could do a dang drop-kick. No one would expect that. NO ONE.

Drop-kick victory. Give it to me.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 17, 2006)

^^

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah i forgot about that ;p But that doesn't change the fact that Hiruma is God ;p And it will be awesome if Kurita scores...but I'm also hoping that he tell Agon to fuck off or something like that;p I'm sure Hiruma could do it but it wouldn't have the same impact cause you know...Hiruma swears in every sentence he speaks lol


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





They should do a drop-kick with Kurita taking down Agon. It would be great. They all set up for the kick to tie it and go to overtime. EVERYONE, I mean - when has ANYONE even TALKED about doing a drop-kick for two points?

Hiruma cackles as he snaps it and all surprisingly it is a fake...Musashi takes the ball and drop-kicks it into the posts. While, Agon is the only one who is fast enough to get there, but at the last second, Kurita like a train comes out of nowhere and tackles him - letting Musashi get off the kick and win.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They could send the game into overtime, but they never did go into any details about over time procedure. I mean th rules could be similiar to college football where each team are given the possession with the ball at their opponents respective 25 yard line or similiar to the NFL where the there's a coin toss and the first team to score wins. Having an overtime in this game will help clear that up, but I think it would be really cool if they got a 2pt conversion to win the game instead giving this games 10+ chapters of more material.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2006)

*Build Your Team*

That's right...You get the job of assembling your dream team and have your pick of any player from any team in all of Japan. *Your players can play more than one position, but no more than 2. *

His the positions:



> QB
> RB
> WR
> WR
> ...



*My choices*

*Offense*

QB: Kidd (Seibuu)
RB: Sena (Deimon)
WR: Tetsuma (Seibuu)
WR: Monta (Deimon)
TE: Akaba (Bando)
Line: Ryokan Kurita (Deimon)
Line: Mizumachi (Kyoushin)
Line: Kazuki Jumonji (Deimon)
Line: Yamamoto (Hashrantani)
K: Musahsi (Deimon)

*Defense*

Line: Ryokan Kurita (Deimon)
Line: Buffalo (Seibuu)
Line: Ootawara (Oujou)
Line: Kazuki Jumonji (Deimon)
Linebacker: Akaba (Bando)
Line Backer: Shin (Oujou)
Linebacker: Kakei (Kyoushin)
Saftey: Agon (Shinjyruu)
Safety: Tsurime (Oujou)**
Corner Back: Ikkyu (Shinjyruu) 
Corner Back: Tsuyashima (Oujou)**

** (filler players, since I can't think of anyone else...)


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll do my Offense for now.

*Offense*

QB: Hiruma 
RB: Sena
WR: Monta
WR: Sakuraba
TE: Agon
Line: Kurita
Line: Banba
Line: Onihei
Line: Shin
K: Musashi

Agon on Tight End , Ya I know it's Crazeh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2006)

*patiently waits for translation* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurita was essentially called out in that episode. It looks like an extra point setup so the game might go into overtime unless Hiruma has something planned up his sleeve O_O


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 24, 2006)

Bwe-he-he! Go Hiruma, you clever devil you! I'm sort of just wishing this match would end though, I'm mostly interested in seeing the Dinosaurs play, assuming we get to. Marco was downplaying himself so much I suspect he's secretly got an awesome ace...or he just really sucks, either way...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2006)

I hope they end the game now, becaue overtime would be too hazardous for Sena use suffering from the ill effects of overusing his legs


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Aug 24, 2006)

Transration was pretty dodgy but...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Agon: Hiruma....you'd never think of going for a kick...!

I'm pretty sure they're going for 2 point conversion, and since they aren't in position for a devil bat dive, it must be a new play. Hiruma is, afterall, a sneaky bastard


----------



## Ponko (Aug 24, 2006)

I need a way to trick my friends into getting into Eyeshield. I really love the series, and they refuse to give it a chance because of their bias against football. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get my stubborn friends to hop onboard the fandom?

I want to see the Dinosaurs do stuff too. Marco was neat. Japanese guys trying to be Italian mobsters are my friends.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2006)

Ponko said:
			
		

> I need a way to trick my friends into getting into Eyeshield. I really love the series, and they refuse to give it a chance because of their bias against football. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get my stubborn friends to hop onboard the fandom?
> 
> I want to see the Dinosaurs do stuff too. Marco was neat. Japanese guys trying to be Italian mobsters are my friends.




My friend hates the sport as well. I literally had to sit my friend down to make him watch the first few episodes. They won't give it a try if you give them a disc...because they'll always find a reason not to watch it. My friend eventually   came to love the series even though he hates the real thing xDD

As for the Dinosaurs team, I have a feeling there hiding something and should be able to dispatch the Sphinx. It will be really interesting to see them go up against Seibuu...makes me wonder if they can actually beat them :S 

Yeah, I'm speculating on a team who might end up getting beat up by the Sphinx. But the team is just to suspicious not to think they might actually be good xD


----------



## Ponko (Aug 25, 2006)

That is what happened with my sister. I started watching the series and then made her watch the first episode with me. I left her the next eight or so episodes to watch at her leisure, but she kept saying she never got around to it. When she came home from school I eventually started forcing her to watch more episodes from the Death March onward and made a deal with her that if she read the manga I would read some of her Thunderbolt comics. Now she likes the series as much as I do. ^^

But my other friends are harder. I mainly talk to them over the internet so it is hard to force them to watch the series. I think I may be starting to win one of them over..... but the others are being stubborn.

The Dinosaurs definitely are suspicious. I really hope they do beat the Sphinx. It would be kind of funny if the Dinosaurs beat the Sphinx, the Wolves beat the Gunmen and the Golums beat the White Knights. Then all the teams the Devil Bats wanted to meet in the finals (if they even make it there) will be missing and they will be stuck trying to defend against Marco's secret knee capping technique.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2006)

^Fans will riot in the streets if all the popular teams are eliminated in the first round of contention xDD
But yeah, the Dinosaurs for some strange reason, just feel like a team people shouldn't sleep on. They wouldn't give that QB so much face time in the manga if there isn't something special to him. 

And another thing you might want to do is to suggest Eyeshield 21 to your local anime club to air during there meetings (if you attend one). This fall semseter is too late for that suggestion, but I'm thinking about suggesting Eyeshield 21 for the spring semester. Hopefully people will back me up on this...since it's always put up for a vote 

Our club usually watches 4-5 anime series per semester in a 8pm-midnight block and we try to balance it out between genres and mix it up.

Since our club is a university based club that recieve funds from the school we can show only licensed anime or unlicensed fansubs, but once a show has been licensed we must immediately stop airing that series. I don't think Eyeshield will be liecensed anytime soon so, it's pretty much a safe bet. 

But, to get back on topic...large venues are usually a good way to get friends to watch the series.


----------



## monk3 (Aug 26, 2006)

does anyone have like, chapters 161-162, and then 165-189?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2006)

now I have to wait for next week to see what they are doing...but I'm saying fake field goal...and have been since this issue was brought up....and it should involve Kurita.

@Monk3:  if Kira doesn't send you a link here shortly with those chapters...I'll send them to you.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2006)

*cancels upload*....xDDD

yeah...those two still haven't been scanned by anyone...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2006)

It was just pure luck I awoke from my nap to catch that request xDD
And now that 198 has been scantilated, we know that it looks like there setting up for an extra point attempt. But if they do go into over time, how in the heck is Sena going to play?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2006)

we still don't know sena's overall decision...all we know is that it _looks_ like an extra point attempt....but Sena is lined up awkwardly....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> we still don't know sena's overall decision...all we know is that it _looks_ like an extra point attempt....but Sena is lined up awkwardly....




Yeah, it has the appearance of a extra point attempt, but for some reason, I can't shake the feeling that there's some twist to it. And perhepas some other player is the key to this imporbable victory.

Because I can't see them taking this into overtime, and winning without Sena


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2006)

they've even mentioned that they can't win without him in OT....that's why I say GO KURITA....SUCK IT AGON....

plus....shinjuuryi haven't been beaten in how long?...and how perfect for them to lose to the one thing they have never given up...a two point conversion.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2006)

^Right, they even mentioned that Shinjyruu have never allowed a two-point conversion, so why allow them to continue that streak  

*cheers Kurita on*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 26, 2006)

i will help you 


			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> I don't remember 161-162 being scantilated yet.




i will upload it for you  i have 1-lastest chapter 
unless you want it ? 


bmmmm? which better upload webiste ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

Once Fucking-Manga gets back on track with the scantilations, I'll defintely pick up 161-162, but as for the remaining chapters, the ones I have will suffice *too lazy to redownload their version*


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll continue to download F-M since theirs are CLEAN and I can make avys and sigs out of them.....xD


----------



## monk3 (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks a lot for the links. i owe you one


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

@CJ:  I'm not really a big fan of how the final tourny brackets are set...a possibility of Ojo vs Deimon in the semis is just bleh...

also...why would they spend so much time on the somewhat sleezy Dino's QB


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

I predict a Dino's first round victory. I have no real expnation as to why, but they put some emphasis on his character so I can't see him vanishing that quickly. 

The bracket gave me a WTF moment...especially since Shin and Sena ccan't go to the Christmas bowl. And what about Sakuraba's promise to that kid? Meh..either ways, I'd be peeved off whichever team doesn't go. But I would hate it more if Oujou ended up facing Seibuu for the umpteenth time >_>


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah...that would definitely suck

well..someone's dream is going to be squashed....plus...though there that promise by sakuraba...the kid would know that he would habe tried his best in the game and proved that he was a hero for the kid...so there is a way out for sakuraba's promise...*invisions scene of sakuraba crying about how he lost and the kid gets out of his wheel chair to prove how much of a hero sakuraba is to him*

but it would have been perfect to see them in the finals considering they WILL unleash w/e ballista is in that match with deimon.  

Of course...this is all saying that deimon pulls off that upset against the nagas...xDDD...though it's set up to be perfect.

and as for the finals...they'll end up facing seibuu again.

Maybe they will take the time to show all of these matches....*more chapterse*...and we'll see why they focused on that Dino QB so much and see what the training the Sphynx did...etc....considering the teams involved...I would think that the writer and artist would spend time on every match and not just Deimons.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

I would rather see Oujou's dream squashed [/biased] but a scene with that kid in the wheel chair getting up would be a victory of sorts, so they could live with that xD

And I do have a feeling they'll go into more details about the Sphinx training and such. But I can't shake off the feeling that it might be the Dino's or Gumens in the Christmas Bowl. Dino's would be the clear shockers...because it's bascially the only team Deimon has yet to face. So, they better be hiding an awesome ace up their sleeves if they want to make the Christmas bowl matchup memorable. Or we could see one of many possible rematches >_>


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

I still say it's going to be a seibuu rematch....even though that would be silly...but there were a few promises made in that one as well.  Also, they could see it as getting redemption from the one time they lost....>__>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, they did lose in a horrible way. But that kinda goes back to my statement about what would have happened if Musashi had played from the very beggining 
And Rikku not being able to get past Shin once and yet Sena must defeat Shin to get to Rikku. I'm assuming Rikku will approve a whole lot during those two matches if he's to be a challenge to Sena.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

but wouldn't it seem that things would get easier if they beat Ojo first?...=/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I was trying to say in my statement, although it came out a bit confusing. I mean if Sena beats the guy who manhandled Rikku, then shouldn't Sena be much more of a powerhouse than Rikku when they meet up again?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

let alone having Musashi from the beginning of the game and how the Tetsuna/Monta rivalry ended with Monta almost winning.....it just seems as if it would be easier...which would be silly for a final match.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, unless Seibuu had another weapon or ace up their sleevs which probably wouldn't be that farfetched. Although they gave there all against Oujou sans Jo, they still were playing a game that didn't mean much, other than to measure their talents anabilities with that of their opponents since they were already guaranteed slots in the Kanto tournament.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

it still doesn't feel right to not have deimon vs ojo in the finals....considering they've been playing the sena vs shin card throughout the entire series....-____-

and then to turn it into sena vs rikku....a guy that was introduced to show how Sena learned to run...but they only knew each other for two weeks but became friends....:S...the Shin rivalry is more appealing


----------



## Ponko (Aug 27, 2006)

I really want to see the Dinosaurs in the finals. Marco was cool. I don't really see the need for a Deimon/Seibuu rematch. I would have liked to see more from Taiga too, but he seems like canon fodder to me. Too bad.

So, how do people think Agon is going to react if Deimon does win? Will he finally accept that is his philosophy is wrong and begin to grow or is he going to freak out and start killing Devil Bats starting with Hiruma? ^^;


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

he's going to freak...plain and simple....nothing will ever get him to change his mind.


----------



## Ponko (Aug 27, 2006)

Ah. Then I hope Hiruma is armed. And that Sena still has enough energy to flee before Agon tries to cripple him for life.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 27, 2006)

With the current bracket, it's going to be Deimon vs Dinos in the finals, if you ask me. 

I really don't see the purpose of giving the guy so much attention during that meet-up if he wasn't going to have some significance later on. 

But yeah, this is dissapointing...like many, I wanted a Ojo vs Deimon Christmas Bowl final...

I hope something happens to the tournament bracket.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

^that would be awesome....they'll be like..."oh..you read the brackets wrong"...xD

but I have a feeling that isn't happening...hopefully it doesn't hurt the story too much but it already has me going bleh about the finals.  Like I said, they better have chapters on each match up so we can at least see why they spent so much time on that QB


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

Ponko said:
			
		

> I really want to see the Dinosaurs in the finals. Marco was cool. I don't really see the need for a Deimon/Seibuu rematch. I would have liked to see more from Taiga too, but he seems like canon fodder to me. Too bad.
> 
> So, how do people think Agon is going to react if Deimon does win? Will he finally accept that is his philosophy is wrong and begin to grow or is he going to freak out and start killing Devil Bats starting with Hiruma? ^^;




Agon will either break down mentally and crawl into a corner and cry or he'll break down mentally and go on a killing spree 

well, enough of my fantasies. Agon is going to be one broken man if Deimon wins. Point Blank. Everything that he believed to be right in the world will be turned upside down. 

Dino's QB is intriguing. Especially his cowardice act he displayed during the pairings/lottery selection. But I knew for sure he wasn't faking it when his eyes saw Agon flick the ball and break the bottle he was holding in his hands


----------



## Ponko (Aug 27, 2006)

> but I have a feeling that isn't happening...hopefully it doesn't hurt the story too much but it already has me going bleh about the finals. Like I said, they better have chapters on each match up so we can at least see why they spent so much time on that QB



Hey, Marco is cool. You keep looking down on him and he and his team might outfit you with a pair of concrete shoes.

As long as they face the White Knights eventually it does not matter to me if it is in the finals or not. Ever since they introduced Marco I have wanted to see more of him, so I am really looking forward to the finals if the Dinosaurs are in it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Agon will either break down mentally and crawl into a corner and cry or he'll break down mentally and go on a killing spree
> 
> well, enough of my fantasies. Agon is going to be one broken man if Deimon wins. Point Blank. Everything that he believed to be right in the world will be turned upside down.
> 
> Dino's QB is intriguing. Especially his cowardice act he displayed during the pairings/lottery selection. But I knew for sure he wasn't faking it when he said  his eyes saw Ago flick the ball and break the bottle he was holding in his hands



*shock and then killing spree*....

it's fun to see people are shown that their ideals they've held onto for life are not correct.....BROKEN and DISHEVELED

I still find that QB sleazy...like he would do anything to win.....well...Hiruma would do anything to win as well but at least he stays within the rules...xDDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *shock and then killing spree*....
> 
> it's fun to see people are shown that their ideals they've held onto for life are not correct.....BROKEN and DISHEVELED


Something tells us, as soon as they get a clean version of Agon former shell of a person wondering how the hell they lost, it will be sigged xDDD

That's assuming they lose to Deimon. O_O



> I still find that QB sleazy...like he would do anything to win.....well...Hiruma would do anything to win as well but at least he stays within the rules...xDDD



Yeah, I'm getting the same vibe from that guy. It doesn't help that his fashion style gives off the impression of a con-man. He may actually do something off the field to affect the game outcome. But even then the Dino team may still be a force to be reckoned with. Just hope the manga goes into detail during their matches.


----------



## Ponko (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought Marco seemed more suave than sleazy. Though he still could have connections to the mob. We will have to wait and see if Dinosaur opponents start 'disappearing' the night before their matches.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

Ponko said:
			
		

> I thought Marco seemed more suave than sleazy. Though he still could have connections to the mob. We will have to wait and see if Dinosaur opponents start 'disappearing' the night before their matches.




Well, suave could be another term I would use for him. While different both terms indicate he could be putting on an act. Meh..maybe he just puts on the act for the ladies or something  

All, I know is that there has to be more going on with him tha what's showing on the surface.


----------



## Ponko (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe he just has a secret weapon on his team and he does not want to reveal it too early so he is hoping for easier matches until the finals. He can't honestly expect to face weaker teams all the way to the finals, so maybe he just wants to delay facing them.

I like his response when Riko was asking him about his team's strong points. Something along the lines of ' Hmm... I don't really want to do something as potentially dangerous as let the other teams know my secrets.'

Though Hiruma and Agon's responses were hilarious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2006)

I can see him holding a trumph card until he absolutely needed to use it, but I'm guessing it must be a one-shot deal if he's concealing it this hard. Plus, someone must have had game data on this team if they've made it this far. I wonder what there strenghts could be...there previous matches should give some kind of hint


----------



## Taxman (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm uploading a zip of it right now...he'll get it in less than a minute


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 28, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I'm uploading a zip of it right now...he'll get it in less than a minute



Thanks a lot B Hyuuga.

@ Baby, I don't use IRC.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 28, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot B Hyuuga.
> 
> @ Baby, I don't use IRC.




that is cool 
 , BHyuuga will help you for that


----------



## Taxman (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't care for IRC...I can use it...but I don't feel like explaining it...I use IRC as a worst case scenerio...>__<...I had to use it a few days ago to find that previous chapter I uploaded for JB008


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 28, 2006)

see later  good night for me i need nap before going class
have a nice day/night


----------



## Taxman (Aug 28, 2006)

like I've been saying...fake field goal is written all over this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2006)

^Yeah, and Kurita being the main center piece of that play. It's the perfect set-up, to give Kurita a sense of redemption at the same time as crushing Agon's pride


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 28, 2006)

If Kurita shows up Agon there WILL be a killing spree. I only wonder how many Devilbats Agon will maim before someone takes him down. Maybe his brother will manage to tackle him to the ground and be like 'Agon, this has to stop, we can't afford to cover up your murders anymore! Especially in a stadium full of people!' Then Agon will sigh and accept the loss while the surviving Devilbats look on in horror at the carnage. 

Should be fun.

I want Dinosaurs vs Devilbats in the Finals, or at least at some point or another. So long as there isn't a repeat match against Seibu though...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, with the Dinosaurs propped up be so many of us, I guess that mean the Golems and Masaki wolves don't really stand a chance in this tournament  

And yeah, I'm not fond of rematches unless they add a bit of intrigue. The only rematch i would of looked forward to would be Oujou/Deimon but that has been pused to a semi-finals match instead of the Christmas bowl >_<


----------



## Ponko (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, the Oujou rematch should be good. I don't really mind that they are not in the finals. Correct me if I am wrong, but have we ever seen Ikari in a game? Or has he just been chained up for 10 volumes or so? Poor guy.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't believe we have considering that we haven't seen Ojo play in awhile.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2006)

The guy in the chains hasn't been shown in an actual game yet, but we know that he'll eventually be shown in the game against Deimon. They must have them there for reasons beyond comedy xDD


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2006)

* Bump *

I hate to be a pest -__- really i do.
But the uploads for ch.155-156 isn't working. They said the file is deleted after a limited time, and it isn't available. Can I get new uploads for those 2 chapters?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

you don't need to put that in spoiler tags...xD

especially when you have him as your avy....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you don't need to put that in spoiler tags...xD
> 
> especially when you have him as your avy....


 

LOL

well people who havn't reached that far shouldn't know who he is. 
But looking at previous posts I'm sure everyone here is caught up.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

lol...yeah...if we keep discussing Agon and what will happen against the Nagas....then I think everyone who posts in here is caught up except probably you...xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, no excuses. Only the raws are kept under spoiler tags. I don't buy into all that "official" scantilation group releases, so as long as it's scantilated, it can freely be discussed


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> lol...yeah...if we keep discussing Agon and what will happen against the Nagas....then I think everyone who posts in here is caught up except probably you...xD



Ya when I come here I always dodge all posts except uploads posts.
Spoiler tags were being used earlier but then everyone was like forget spoiler tags lets just discuss. xD

I'm sure I'll catch up soon. The Deimon vs Bando match is exciting.


I also wanna ask one simple question. Just answer the question and don't spoil me with other stuff but just the answer.

Will Fucking Baldy ever play?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

I haven't given much consideration to buying the U.S. version of the manga, but will probably do so when I actually venture outside my house xDD

I think at this point the biggest thing on most fans minds is whether Deimon will go for the extra point or two point conversion. 

Seriously, if they go to over-time, I'd be kinda peeved if they ended up winning, because we've already seen Sena at his limit. They need to end this now, and hit Naga where it hurts (i.e. never allowing a two-point conversion after a touchdown)


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 29, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> @JB008: yes




Look foward to it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I haven't given much consideration to buying the U.S. version of the manga, but will probably do so when I actually venture outside my house xDD
> 
> I think at this point the biggest thing on most fans minds is whether Deimon will go for the extra point or two point conversion.
> 
> Seriously, if they go to over-time, I'd be kinda peeved if they ended up winning, because we've already seen Sena at his limit. They need to end this now, and hit Naga where it hurts (i.e. never allowing a two-point conversion after a touchdown)



they would be screwed in OT...Sena can't run...Agon never gets tired...and all he has to do is get it in field goal range...THEY HAVE TO GO FOR THE TWO POINTS....of course...it depends on the coin toss...but it really doesn't matter...Deimon would be screwed in OT...and again....they set it up by saying the Nagas have never given up a two pt conversion.  This game has been filled with many "firsts" against the Nagas...why not add two more...a given up two point conversion....and a loss...


----------



## Ponko (Aug 29, 2006)

I want them to hurry up and end the game just so we can see the predicted killing spree courtesy of Agon.

It would be nice if the final play included a team up between Musashi, Hiruma and Kurita. A great way to finish the match. *crosses fingers* Though part of me would like to see Hiruma try something, have it work on Agon, but in the end Unsui spoils their play and saves the game. Just so maybe Unsui could get a little more respect from his brother. Unfortunately, Agon would probably be too busy gloating after the game for him to learn anything. And I would hate to see the Devil Bats lose.

Still.... Unsui needs more love.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

^^lol....true.

I guess one possibility is that Deimon could win by pure luck in overtime (Coin toss + Field goal range). 

But I doubt they would go that route. 

Yeah, they need to end this with a 2pt conversion with Kurita being the centerpiece of the miraculous win/comeback.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

yep...Kurita is the only one left that Agon considered trash that has to prove himself

or...go to OT...and have Musashi actually become the 60 yard magnum....xDDDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> yep...Kurita is the only one left that Agon considered trash that has to prove himself
> 
> or...go to OT...and have Musashi actually become the 60 yard magnum....xDDDD



I think Musashi could do it. Relying on luck is part of the game [/coin toss], but I wouldn't want it playing the deciding factor in the game xDD

I'm rooting for Kurita to win this now


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

and we have to wait two more days for it...

Moridin also told me that this chapter will have color pages and ES will have the cover of Shonen Jump this week...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome...(The full color page and Front cover of Jump...not the two days wait) xD

Makes me wonder if there's going to be any reperussions of this game that will affect them in the next round? I doubt there will be any serious injury, but something has to happen between now and the next game to add intrigue. Assuming Deimon wins this game


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

isn't it enough intrigue that they will face oujou?....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> isn't it enough intrigue that they will face oujou?....



Well, Oujou has yet to show off that Ballasta technique they've been talking about and Shin has gotten much better. 

The QB and Sakuraba have their connection going.
Then there's that Freshman in chains

But I wouldn't be surprised if something happens before the actual game to add some more spice. Yeah, I'm kinda greedy


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

watch it be like...."Sena can't play"...or that one play that Hiruma did at the end against the Nagas caused an arm injury or something...but I don't see it happening...xD....

the only thing that could happen is this one play hurts Kurita in some way and line has to play w/out him and it'll be up to "little kurita" to handle the doof owo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

Sena getting hurt would be so unfair seeing that everyone wanted a a match pitting two rivals at their best. An injury to Hiruma could be as devasting but Hiruma's main strenght is his game planning and "game" intelligence/pyschological warfare, so he might be able to compensate a bit for an injury.

The more I think about it...the more I don't want to see anyone get hurt :S 

Yep...I'm now in the "both teams are at their peak and full capacity" camp


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

good...that's how it should be....xDDD...only way they can show everyone's growth...even on Oujou's side.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

^But Sena has to showcase something new in that game if he hopes to beat Shin. Even though Sena has grown quite alot, if I were to compare the two now..Shin should still have the edge. Yeah, Deimon possibly beats Shinjyruu but I credit it more as a team effort. But as a one-on-one match, I have to say Sena versus Shin is still a toss-up until Sena can show something drastically new.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

well...Shin hasn't faced the devilbat ghost or the devilbat hurricane...xD...*anime filler not withstanding*...let's just see what Shin does in the manga with that before we start saying that Sena needs to come up with something new...even though I bet he does anyway...xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> well...Shin hasn't faced the devilbat ghost or the devilbat hurricane...xD...*anime filler not withstanding*...let's just see what Shin does in the manga with that before we start saying that Sena needs to come up with something new...even though I bet he does anyway...xD



Yeah, true. But, I have a sinking feeling Shin is going to overcome the Ghost and the Hurricane. Don't forget Sena has already used the devil bat hurricane in at least two games already (agaisnt Posideon and Gunmans). I have a hard time believing that Shin will succumb to Sena's technique that has been used in games on more tahn one occassion. Shin maybe at a loss in the beggining, but as the game progresses, it's Sena who might have to be on his heels. xDD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

Shin will know what to do after he experiences it....and then Sena will think of something new...xDD

what do you think Ballista could possibly be....O__O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> Shin will know what to do after he experiences it....and then Sena will think of something new...xDD
> 
> what do you think Ballista could possibly be....O__O



Can't wait to see how those two attack and counter attack one another ^_^

For some reason, I thought that the Ballista is some kind of special formation (on defense?)

Not really sure...I'm just grasping at straws here.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

some way to get Shin at the QB?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

That would be interesting. How about Shin playing runing back and Sena having to stop him?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

that would be impossible for sena due to how powerful Shin is....-_____-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> that would be impossible for sena due to how powerful Shin is....-_____-




Hmmh..if that's the case, wouldn't it be more reason for Oujou to consider putting him as running back?  

I mean it's bad for us....but a dream match-up for Oujou to exploit xD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah...they could always put him on offense and be unstoppable....but for the sake of a series...have the best defensive player go up against the best offensive player for a rivalry...xDD

but in actuality...even in the NFL....defensive players faster and stronger than offensive players usually aren't put on the offense because they have been trained and enjoy the defensive side....

Shin probably enjoys tackling...xDD

plus..Shin is geared for defense...it's not like they can't hand him the ball in hopes that he understand the play...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, Shin's frame of mind might be questionable if you put him on offense. It's just that when you see all that talent you want to experiment a bit xDDD

With this series, player playing both sides of tje ball is more common than that in real life football. Deimon is a good example of that. If they really wanted to put Shin in that position, they could, but like you said it's highly unlikely. Plus they probably want to focus on Sena on Offense and Shin on Defense and keep it at that.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

but Ojo is close enough to the NFL...they have enough talent to have a separate offense and defense....

Deimon is a typical highschool team...not enough players for a full team so they have to pull double duty

it's so surprising that they don't run out of steam by half time...O__O


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

double post for spoiler pics...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> but Ojo is close enough to the NFL...they have enough talent to have a separate offense and defense....
> 
> Deimon is a typical highschool team...not enough players for a full team so they have to pull double duty
> 
> it's so surprising that they don't run out of steam by half time...O__O



They have the personnel to avoid the quandry of playing more than one position. But with Shin it seems his talents might overshadow someone like say Deion Sanders who was known to play more than one position  

lol...spoiler pics without actual spoiler tags xDD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

meh....the pictures are small enough that if they don't want to see them...to not stare at them...

I read a spoiler summary too...but they won't translate it........it's like Kurita is blocking both Agon and what's his name....


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 31, 2006)

Ah, the spoiler pics look weird. The first one, as it seems if it isn't in order, Sena on the ground, looking like he lost...but he could of won.

Egh, the chapter looks good though.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

The pages aren't in order....I uploaded them out of order from where I found them...the first page is the color one on the bottom...the last one I would guess is the one with Sena looking up.


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 31, 2006)

So yes,

Sena looks like he just lost.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

no it doesn't....it looks like shock but we don't know what kind of shock....

I wish someone on mangahelpers would have translated that spoiler that's been posted....it just doesn't seem that they lost...


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, how? He is in between the game? He doesn't look like he has the ball at the second, so either they just won and he is in shock or they lost and he is in shock.

Isn't that a scoreboard on the side of that pic?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

Shadow-Punk said:
			
		

> Well, how? He is in between the game? He doesn't look like he has the ball at the second, so either they just won and he is in shock or they lost and he is in shock.



in between the game?....

and who said that he was the one getting the ball in that play?....and how can you tell if he has the ball or not...the page only shows his head...

this play was designed for Kurita to show Agon how he wasn't trash...and it seemed that it did what it was meant to do....





> Isn't that a scoreboard on the side of that pic?


if it is, can you read what it says?....


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 31, 2006)

Seems like a long pass, one of the Huh brothers block at first, Kurita comes in and someone gets pass the ultimate Dragon defense.

Yeah,


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

The raw scans aren't exactly detailed...but from the reaction of the people on the mangahelper forums, it seemed that Deimon won O_O
And in all their wins Sena has some kind of befuddled look, so it isn't surprising he would look like that after a win.


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 31, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Deimon wins on a...uh, pass of sorts? Whatever that was, it was pretty awesome. Sena screws up, Kurita comes in and cleans house and Sena is in the enzone tackled.

Game over.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn....that was a hardcore chapter  



*Spoiler*: __ 



Straight up the gut. Fake extra point, (Blocking technique) Kurita-->Musashi--->Hiruma....and he ends up tossing it Sena to jump over the middle. And surprise, surprise, Kurita was the key for ensuring Sena made it over with the ball in tow...thanks to his superior blocking of Agon. 36-35...Go Deimon


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2006)

translation

chapter 321 trans


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmmmh...the Sky devil bat dive  

No wonder it was an ultra gamble...to catch the ball in that position, would be difficult, but Kurita saved the day 

Ch.200 must be the celebration chapter xDD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

a celebration and a reaction from Agon...xD

The play actually had all 3 of the third years taking down Agon...

and you posted the wrong score....xDDD


----------



## kitty_kat (Aug 31, 2006)

haha i liked this anime but its hard to find. I used to download it from a site but i forgot the sit name. Can anyone tell me where i can get it?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

this is the manga thread....-_____-

if you want to find the anime for direct d/l...go to this


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

You had them winning by two points instead of one....xDDDD

two point conversions don't count for three points...

and I knew it...I kept saying it was a fake field goal attempt...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

I knew it was a two point conversion, but forgot to give Naga an extra point. It was the equivalent of spelling a word with a missing letter or mispelled word  

I think the fake field goal was pretty much a shared opinion by quite a few people xDD

Because I said many times Deimon loses if they go into over time...because Sena is spent O_O


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

OT just wasn't an option.....and it was too safe of a choice...

LAST GAMBLE...

*doesn't know what to think of the colored pages....*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

^The colored pages were well done. *loves the Susanna on a surf board scene*


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

well...of course they were awesome...but I didn't get the significance of them....>__>...does it say in the translation?...or is it just a 4th anniversary thing?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmmh..I rarely question those type of things. Any day they decide to come out with colored pages is a good day, and warrants no questions from me xD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

*notices that CJ is still staring at the part of the picture of Susanna*...

oh..btw...the added part of ep 72 had Susanna acting like Hiruma...


----------



## mow (Aug 31, 2006)

Im absoloutly loving this manga. I just read volume 3 and I cant wait to get more @___@


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

oh cool Moe....if you like it by volume 3...you've got a lot to be looking forward to...

even if people aren't fans of american football...it's really easy to get into this series...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *notices that CJ is still staring at the part of the picture of Susanna*...


Great artwork should be admired for as long as humanely possible  



> oh..btw...the added part of ep 72 had Susanna acting like Hiruma...


lol..I have to see if they did a good job of animatng that scene xDD
It's kind of ashamed the anime had to change some things around. I could understand cosmetic changes, but changing the arrival of a character or the ending score of a game is going way to far.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 31, 2006)

AWESOME chapter. 


*Spoiler*: _199_ 



I knew it would be a Kurita-Sena combination that took this. It had to be. 

I cannot wait to see Agon's reaction! >_<



Damn, I need the color paged joined together. It looks so awesome. D:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

@CJ:  I'll make a gif of that scene in a bit...xDD

yes...cannot wait to see Agon's broken reaction...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> @CJ:  I'll make a gif of that scene in a bit...xDD
> 
> yes...cannot wait to see Agon's broken reaction...



It's safe to say that Agon will be nothing more than a shell of his former self....that or go on a rampage killing everyone within sight


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

hooray for death and destruction?

hopefully the chameleons aren't anywhere close...>___>


----------



## Ponko (Aug 31, 2006)

Poor chameleons. It would be funny to see Agon throw a football randomly into the crowd and it just happens to hit Rui. Though he has probably suffered through enough.

I kind of want to see Agon try to murder Hiruma/Sena or someone else and have Kurita or Unsui just give him a whack to knock some sense into him. It would be neat if it was hinted that Kurita could have beaten the crap out of Agon all along but is just too nice of a person to ever do something like that.


----------



## Bass (Aug 31, 2006)

RAWR! AGON SMASH! AGON KILL! 


Either way, I hope after Agon goes nuts, Usui will knock some sense into Agon. Talented genius or not, he's still the younger brother.


----------



## Ponko (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes. Agon is not respecting the rights that we older siblings have. The younger is suppose to submit to the wills of the older. It is the natural order of things. If Agon was my little brother I would smack some sense into him..........

assuming of course I have a gun and a week long head start to get away before he killed me.

Poor Unsui.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> hooray for death and destruction?
> 
> hopefully the chameleons aren't anywhere close...>___>




Didn't the Chameleon's linebaker come back to watch the rest of the game? O_o
Either ways...if Agon meets up with them in the parking lot, it's going to be all over again


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

Rui should have left right when he saw deimon win...everyone should leave just so that they don't get in Agon's path of destruction


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2006)

Rui doesn't seem like the type to run away from a fight...then again, I'm assuming he wants to live to play another day, so yeah...they should start evacuating the stadium right now to avoid a disaster of biblical proportions xDD

and they did mention naga in the same breath as the gods xDD


----------



## Taxman (Sep 1, 2006)

It was the Demons vs the Gods.....

the Demons won.....so much for gods...xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> It was the Demons vs the Gods.....
> 
> the Demons won.....so much for gods...xD



*finds no irony in the fact that Naga (with the most evil player) are referred to as gods and Deimon are known as devils*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 1, 2006)

^with possibly the nicest person ever on their team?...xDDD

yet they also have the devil....


----------



## Bass (Sep 2, 2006)

Hiruma and Kurita....polar opposites.


*searches for color pages*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^with possibly the nicest person ever on their team?...xDDD
> 
> yet they also have the devil....




I'm pretty sure theologists all over the world are fuming right about now  

Hurray for Irony  *re-reads Ch. 170-199*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 2, 2006)

the color pages were in the latest chapter....199....


----------



## Bass (Sep 2, 2006)

I already saw those.  

*keeps searching for color pages*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 2, 2006)

how about you be more specific next time you bozo....you are looking for colored pages when the latest chapter had them...what else are we supposed to think other than those?

If you've d/led all the chapters...go look yourself...there aren't many and I believe there were colored pages near the beach chapter...there was definitely an all color chapter right after the spiders game...other than that...good luck...


----------



## Bass (Sep 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> how about you be more specific next time you bozo....you are looking for colored pages when the latest chapter had them...what else are we supposed to think other than those?
> 
> If you've d/led all the chapters...go look yourself...there aren't many and I believe there were colored pages near the beach chapter...there was definitely an all color chapter right after the spiders game...other than that...good luck...




Meh...I blame the lack of good Eyeshield fanart and the growing mass of Eyeshield yaoi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Meh...I blame the lack of good Eyeshield fanart and the growing mass of Eyeshield yaoi.




Well, male characters outnumber females by at least a 2 to 1 ratio  

It's not surprising at all....but I do love all the Mamori fanart out there...I just wish Suzunna got the same treatment by artists as well


----------



## Bass (Sep 2, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Well, male characters outnumber females by at least a 2 to 1 ratio
> 
> It's not surprising at all....but I do love all the Mamori fanart out there...I just wish Suzunna got the same treatment by artists as well




Most of the stuff is Hiruma x Musashi. :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Most of the stuff is Hiruma x Musashi. :S




I'm not terribly shocked 

That's why when I search for EY21 Fanart I try to avoid pairings...and focus on individual characters


----------



## Bass (Sep 2, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I'm not terribly shocked
> 
> That's why when I search for EY21 Fanart I try to avoid pairings...and focus on individual characters




XDD

*searches for Rikku fanart*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 3, 2006)

whoa! it is already came out ? 199  damn i am behind  please  upload it ?



never mind , i dont look at last page sorry for that


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 3, 2006)

for chapter 199

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurita is piss off becasue thye dont want him join in Dragon team  that is right ! Dragon got lose by Kurita 's strength!!


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

yes it has........


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

I know it starts on 133 but the places where I get my manga all stop on 133 and resume around 190.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

go on IRC and go to Fucking-manga's main site for bot listings

or ask either Kira or I to upload the chapters for you...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I know it starts on 133 but the places where I get my manga all stop on 133 and resume around 190.



I uploaded those chapters awhile ago O_O

x

Pic 3


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

and didn't he already get them when you posted them in your FC?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> and didn't he already get them when you posted them in your FC?



Hmmh..I'm not sure. I believe I posted Ch.163-197 in my FC at that time, but it could have been more. 

Oh..I had a question.

For the anime...
*Spoiler*: __ 



did they at least keep the part where Rikku and Sena exhanged kick-off return touchdowns? 

Because that was a cool way to start off the game.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

yes they did.....*will have to rewatch to confirm but I do remember that*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> yes they did.....*will have to rewatch to confirm but I do remember that*



Hey, I had to ask because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Musahsi not appearing in the game really threw me for a loop and shook my faith in the anime somewhat. But at least they have decent fillers


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Hmmm...Kira, where's 152-154?


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks, Mori....*gets suspicious*

Why are you so helpful? And why do you have exactly what I need? :amazed


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

because you'd be the third person asking in the last few days....


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Hmmm...3rd place...not that bad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Hmmm...3rd place...not that bad.



Yes, Deimon has already proven that when they defeated Bando in the 3rd place game.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

he meant himself...not deimon...>__<....


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Which is why 3rd place is cool...and better yet, *smart*. *styles hair*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> he meant himself...not deimon...>__<....



I'm well aware of that...I was trying to draw a parallel to Bass's situation =/


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Exactly. Which was very *smart* on Kira's part. *styles hair*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I'm well aware of that...I was trying to draw a parallel to Bass's situation =/



I hope he gets murdered by Agon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I hope he gets murdered by Agon




I'm assuming you're talking about Bass  

And thanks for reminding me, that i have to go through 3-4 days of torture to wait for the next raw


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you're talking about Bass
> 
> And thanks for reminding me, that i have to go through 3-4 days of torture to wait for the next raw



of course...

well...I'll have to wait as well...


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Agon? Murder me? HAH! 


I don't associate with losers.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

you avoid agon and get pummeled by Tetsuma....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Agon? Murder me? HAH!
> 
> 
> I don't associate with losers.




Hence why you'll be first on his list  

Don't worry, I'm sure during half-time of the Christmas Bowl, we'll have a moment of silence for your untimely demise


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you avoid agon and get pummeled by Tetsuma....




Why would he beat me? I'm adorable.  






			
				Kira said:
			
		

> Hence why you'll be first on his list
> 
> Don't worry, I'm sure during half-time of the Christmas Bowl, we'll have a moment of silence for your untimely demise




I don't want Hiruma anywhere *NEAR* my funeral.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Why would he beat me? I'm adorable.




you were going after the ball......






> I don't want Hiruma anywhere *NEAR* my funeral.


I'll make sure he has the front seat...


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you were going after the ball......



...so you say. >_<





> I'll make sure he has the front seat...




*sighs*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> ...so you say. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you easily got in the way of his route....


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you easily got in the way of his route....




He has god-like reflexes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

@Bass: Unfortunately, you were just in the wrong place at the wrong time  
As for Hiruma...well, we can't refuse anything he does, because well...he has the devil hand book


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> @Bass: Unfortunately, you were just in the wrong place at the wrong time




TELL MY STORY!!  




> As for Hiruma...well, we can't refuse anything he does, because well...he has the devil hand book




He has dirt on both of you?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

more like we have respect for each other...thus I'll allow him to do w/e he wants because I'll also gain from w/e he does....

he has stuff on Kira


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm more useful than you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> TELL MY STORY!!



Well, has luck has it, you were thrilled to see the devil bats come back from an improbable 32-0 half time deficit, and like all rowdy and slightly drunk fans, you rush the field to celebrate. And well, as Agon as coming to the realization that he lost, snapped and well, let's just say that fatalities easily climbed into the hundreds before he was subdued =/


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 3, 2006)

This isn't your FCs, guys. 

Could someone upload the latest chapter's colored page joined together?


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Well, has luck has it, you were thrilled to see the devil bats come back from an improbable 32-0 half time deficit, and like all rowdy and slightly drunk fans, you rush the field to celebrate. And well, as Agon as coming to the realization that he lost, snapped and well, let's just say that fatalities easily climbed into the hundreds before he was subdued =/







			
				TO said:
			
		

> This isn't your FCs, guys.



......you didn't have to be so blunt.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> This isn't your FCs, guys.
> 
> Could someone upload the latest chapter's colored page joined together?



I haven't seen the actual pages joined together for the color spread. I've been looking for it the past few days O_O

And as for Chapter 200, I'm guessing it's just going to be more reflection of the game's outcome. Seriously...Deimon can't be considered an udnerdog in any other games they play. Even if they somehow lose before or in the Christmas bowl, the other teams shouldn't be favored by much. 

Unless were talking about the Dinosuars who we've seen nothing of...and I don't see the Wolves dispatching Seibuu, so it's Oujou, Dinosaurs, Gunmens, who will contend for the title game (as well as Deimon). 

I'm probably leaning towards a Dinsoaur/Devil Bat Christmas bowl for some reason


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

>___>

well...trying to combine it in photoshop...I find out that if you put it next to each other...it doesn't line up...so


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

My try:


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2006)

there was a reason why I didn't put it that close together...becuase his hand and arm look fucked up like that....



> And as for Chapter 200, I'm guessing it's just going to be more reflection of the game's outcome. Seriously...Deimon can't be considered an udnerdog in any other games they play. Even if they somehow lose before or in the Christmas bowl, the other teams shouldn't be favored by much.
> 
> Unless were talking about the Dinosuars who we've seen nothing of...and I don't see the Wolves dispatching Seibuu, so it's Oujou, Dinosaurs, Gunmens, who will contend for the title game (as well as Deimon).
> 
> I'm probably leaning towards a Dinsoaur/Devil Bat Christmas bowl for some reason



I would like it if they spent chapters showing the other matches considering how important they are...and we'd be able to see why they spent so much time with the Dino's QB....which is probably the reason why you are saying they are going to beat both the Sphynx and the gunmen


----------



## Bass (Sep 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> there was a reason why I didn't put it that close together...becuase his hand and arm look fucked up like that....



Sena's arm is the last thing I noticed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I would like it if they spent chapters showing the other matches considering how important they are...and we'd be able to see why they spent so much time with the Dino's QB....which is probably the reason why you are saying they are going to beat both the Sphynx and the gunmen



Yeah, well, I want the next couple of chapters to go into details of the remaining games as well. Afterall, there's only a few more games left until the actual Christmas Bowl, so it wouldn't surprised me if the author goes into great detail in some of the games (i.e. Dinsoaurs versus Sphinx and Seibuu versus Masaki and possibly Dinosaurs vs Seibuu). Something tells me the White Knights/Golem game will be nothing but an opportunity to showcase Oujou's superiority and build up the hype for the game against Deimon. I just can't see Oujou struggling in the least bit against Golem


----------



## Taxman (Sep 4, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Sena's arm is the last thing I noticed.



then what were you lining it up with?...the box?...you're supposed to look at the whole picture...>__>



> Yeah, well, I want the next couple of chapters to go into details of the remaining games as well. Afterall, there's only a few more games left until the actual Christmas Bowl, so it wouldn't surprised me if the author goes into great detail in some of the games (i.e. Dinsoaurs versus Sphinx and Seibuu versus Masaki and possibly Dinosaurs vs Seibuu). Something tells me the White Knights/Golem game will be nothing but an opportunity to showcase Oujou's superiority and build up the hype for the game against Deimon. I just can't see Oujou struggling in the least bit against Golem



you never know...you seem to think the Dino's will give the gunmen a hard time...xDDD


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> then what were you lining it up with?...the box?...you're supposed to look at the whole picture...>__>





I wasn't lining it up at all. TO just wanted them to be joined together.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you never know...you seem to think the Dino's will give the gunmen a hard time...xDDD



I think the Dinosaurs might even beat Seibuu :S


----------



## Taxman (Sep 4, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I wasn't lining it up at all. TO just wanted them to be joined together.



why do it if it isn't going to be aestically pleasing...



> I think the Dinosaurs might even beat Seibuu



but there's build up for a rematch....I still think you are giving the Dino's waaaay too much credit.


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> why do it if it isn't going to be aestically pleasing...





Because I kept it real.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> but there's build up for a rematch....I still think you are giving the Dino's waaaay too much credit.




It could be just my imagination playing tricks on me, but other than Jo wanting to meet up with Monta and settle the score, what else does a rematch promise us that we didn't see in the first game? (other than Musashi actually playing a full game).


----------



## Taxman (Sep 4, 2006)

do remember that Sena did pass Shin once in their game...yet strive to face each other again

he only passed Riku once at the end of the game...can he keep that up in an entire game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> do remember that Sena did pass Shin once in their game...yet strive to face each other again
> 
> he only passed Riku once at the end of the game...can he keep that up in an entire game.




Yeah, and Shin effectively manhandled Rikku. Granted they didn't have their reciever, but Rikku couldn't get past him even once. If Sena is somehow able to defeat Shin, I feel he'll be able to handle the same person who Shin once decimated 

That's another thing...Sena's stamina has always been a concern. How come people like Agon and even Rikku to an extent don't have to worry about it? I'm guesing the Rodeo Drive doesn't take a toll on the body :S


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2006)

Seibu better not lose before a re-match with deimon damn it

(on the colour spread: twas annoying that all the pages were slightly cut off in the scanning so things couldn;t be joined seamlessly T__T hopefully a HQ raw might pop up with everything where it should be)


----------



## Taxman (Sep 4, 2006)

I would seriously laugh if there is a twist and they cause everyone to do another drawing to see who they face next...

too bad it won't happen since they said winner of block A faces the winner of block B....>___<

That bracket set up is still screwed up if they are going to face Oujou in the semis....you would think in comparison to oujou...they would have an eaiser time with who they face in the finals...=/


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> That's another thing...Sena's stamina has always been a concern. How come people like Agon and even Rikku to an extent don't have to worry about it? I'm guesing the Rodeo Drive doesn't take a toll on the body :S




Well, they have the body for it. Compared to fast runners like Panther, Shin, and Rikku, they're more muscular than Sena. Though you bring up an interesting point on the Rodeo Drive. It looks like it should take a toll on Rikku's body after the repeated changes in pace. Plus, he bucks his upper body while running at full speed. That extra movement should tire him out quickly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Well, they have the body for it. Compared to fast runners like Panther, Shin, and Rikku, they're more muscular than Sena. Though you bring up an interesting point on the Rodeo Drive. It looks like it should take a toll on Rikku's body after the repeated changes in pace. Plus, he bucks his upper body while running at full speed. That extra movement should tire him out quickly.



Rikku, has a very similar body frame as Sena IMO. But he has had more experience and probably better control than Sena, but still, he plays both offense and defense just like Sena. It's just weird seeing him pull off such a advance move (Rodeo Drive) and come off unscathe. It's either that or maybe Sena just the wrong technique to use while running, if it takes that much toll on a person (but I'm guessing Agon could have used the devil bat ghost a million times and never have tired out).

As for the rematch between Seibuu and Deimon, it'a a possibility,but something better have happened before the rematch because Rikku has already been exposed by Shin, and Sena faces Shin next round. If Sena surpasses Shin and faces Rikku once again, Rikku better have leveled' up by then because why would Rikku be a greater threat now, that Sena has defeated Shin (who already proved himself superior to Rikku?)


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm hoping the Dinos beat the Gunmen as I have NO interest in a rematch. It's not like with the White Knights where they haven't played them in ages, the Devilbats played Kid's team TWO MATCHES ago. A rematch, especially when you consider the Gunmen likely haven't changed their lineup and will not play any differently seems kind of redundent to me. 

Plus I like Marco *cough*

Off topic, I want to know who would win in a fistfight between Agon and Shin. I think Shin is physically stronger, but Agon is more likely to fight dirty...yes, this is where I let my mind wander...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> I'm hoping the Dinos beat the Gunmen as I have NO interest in a rematch. It's not like with the White Knights where they haven't played them in ages, the Devilbats played Kid's team TWO MATCHES ago. A rematch, especially when you consider the Gunmen likely haven't changed their lineup and will not play any differently seems kind of redundent to me.



That's pretty much my same thought process. I mean the WR Jo wanted to play Monta again, but other than that I don't see much to look forward to, unless they immensly changed since there last game. I can only see Rikku being a threat to Sena if Sena fails to defeat Shin and if that's the case I can't see the devil bats getting past Oujou.



> Plus I like Marco *cough*


He's wayy to suspcious, IMO O_O



> Off topic, I want to know who would win in a fistfight between Agon and Shin. I think Shin is physically stronger, but Agon is more likely to fight dirty...yes, this is where I let my mind wander...


Agon has greater stamina and natural ability than Shin, but I believe Shin is really more focused of the two. If Agon, took the fight seriously, I'd have to say he'd beat Shin. Agon is already used to brawling while Shin doesn't appear to be the type unless there's a particular reason (i.e. getting back the stolen money from those biker thieves)


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Rikku, has a very similar body frame as Sena IMO. But he has had more experience and probably better control than Sena, but still, he plays both offense and defense just like Sena. It's just weird seeing him pull off such a advance move (Rodeo Drive) and come off unscathe. It's either that or maybe Sena just the wrong technique to use while running, if it takes that much toll on a person (but I'm guessing Agon could have used the devil bat ghost a million times and never have tired out).




Hmm...while Agon may not get tired, I'm sure his muscles/bones will start to protest against such harsh treatment (going full speed, shortening steps, and cutting past the opponent without stopping) since Agon hasn't done the training for the Devil Bat Ghost.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Hmm...while Agon may not get tired, I'm sure his muscles/bones will start to protest against such harsh treatment (going full speed, shortening steps, and cutting past the opponent without stopping) since Agon hasn't done the training for the Devil Bat Ghost.




I'm guessing not  

Even if he continued at that pace, he wouldn't tire out. He could play Offense, Defense and Special Teams while using the devil bat's run and I doubt he'd get tired.


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I'm guessing not
> 
> Even if he continued at that pace, he wouldn't tire out. He could play Offense, Defense and Special Teams while using the devil bat's run and I doubt he'd get tired.




I find the idea of someone NEVER getting tired absurd. Especially for someone that doesn't train. Unless....Agon takes steroids. :S


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, Agon is not really your "normal" human. For his trainer, he was physically perfect, and a genius in football. He was pretty much, the american football's god   in this manga...

Oh about Agon, did he already know the devil bat ghost, or he learned it during the match ?


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

tictactoc said:
			
		

> Well, Agon is not really your "normal" human. For his trainer, he was physically perfect, and a genius in football. He was pretty much, the american football's god   in this manga...



Yet he's still in high school. That means that there are several people out there that are older and stronger than him.




> Oh about Agon, did he already know the devil bat ghost, or he learned it during the match ?




He learned it during the match after Sena tried to use it on him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

tictactoc said:
			
		

> Well, Agon is not really your "normal" human. For his trainer, he was physically perfect, and a genius in football. He was pretty much, the american football's god   in this manga...
> 
> Oh about Agon, did he already know the devil bat ghost, or he learned it during the match ?




I believed Agon learned it while watching Sena play. I remember a certain panel where they were talking about Agon's childhood and how he naturally learned things (i.e. Bike riding, etc...)

Although Agon could have probably learned it without seeing it, in due time. 

@Bass: Agon is considered a "god" so, no I'm not surprised he never gets tired


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> @Bass: Agon is considered a "gog" so, no I'm not surprised he never gets tired




I still call steroids. Like Musashi said, being acknowledged as the best will put pressure on you to succeed. And Agon seems like the type to go to extreme lengths to protect his title.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, also, how long is the average football game, sixty minutes? It's possible that he runs on pure adrenaline and crashes afterwards and of course Hiruma doesn't give a shit what happens AFTER a game, only during it so he didn't comment on Agon hitting the wall. Agon does everything quickly, it is possible that if you asked him to run a marathon or climb a mountain or something he couldn't do it since his stamina seems geared towards something that asks for sudden spurts of energy rather than continuous muscle strain over a period of hours. I dunno, maybe they disproved this already, but it could work. 

Or maybe he's on drugs or steroids, who knows? Of course this is also the anime where bullets bounce off of people and teenage boys have lizard tongues, so I don't give it too much thought.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

Or maybe it's how they say...he's a once every 1000 year genius with natural abilities that surpasses human limitations. I'm sure even he has his limits, but I'm assuming he's at a level that can only be made possible by the fact that it's a manga series and not IRL xDD

In other words, his abilities have been exxagerated to a point where he seems nearly invinceable. Not uncommon in these type of series.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 4, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> In other words, his abilities have been exxagerated to a point where he seems nearly invinceable. Not uncommon in these type of series.



That's true, it's not like Shin's overpowering a huge monster boar and killing it with his bare hands or anything...which since it's played for laughs is really a different situation entirely. Ah, good o' Shin. If we want to talk things that seem unreal, how about the long, drawn out conversations between teams that somehow manage to take place DURING a play?

I'm still hoping that Agon goes on a killing spree, just because it would be funny...horrible..but funny. I like Agon, he's nuts.


----------



## Bass (Sep 4, 2006)

If anyone goes crazy, I hope it's Ikkyu.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe they can go crazy together and just start rampaging around the field before they're taken down by someone with tranqs. Nice show for the crowd anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> That's true, it's not like Shin's overpowering a huge monster boar and killing it with his bare hands or anything...which since it's played for laughs is really a different situation entirely. Ah, good o' Shin. If we want to talk things that seem unreal, how about the long, drawn out conversations between teams that somehow manage to take place DURING a play?
> 
> I'm still hoping that Agon goes on a killing spree, just because it would be funny...horrible..but funny. I like Agon, he's nuts.



We've already seen goal line stances, (Deimon versus Sphinx) where the goal line play lasted like forever, even though it was probably less than 3 secnds. Which I don't mind, because even though they exxaggerate those points, they make it interesting. I mean a 2 pt conversion is excited if it's stopped or successful, but there's nothing like finding out everything that's going through the mind of the players when it's happening. And it's impossible to get that done through real time, so slowed down plays FTW


----------



## Bass (Sep 5, 2006)

Now....I have a question for you all!  


HOW DO YOU THINK EYESHIELD 21 WILL END?  


Do you think it'll end after the Christmas Bowl? Or will it end with Hiruma, Kurita, Musashi, Yukimitsu and Mamori graduating while Sena, Monta, Taki, the Huh-brothers, Suzuna, and little Kurita take over for the current Devil Bats?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 5, 2006)

Sena retires after the christmas bowl to solidify his "legend"...of course..that's if he does get to the christmas bowl.

I really don't see them continuing after this christmas bowl


----------



## Brandt (Sep 5, 2006)

They'd be stretching it pretty bad if the story continues on after the Christmas Bowl. Pretty much everything that's happened and that's currently happening is leading towards the Christmas Bowl. I can't see a story after the Bowl unless it's some sort of special.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> Sena retires after the christmas bowl to solidify his "legend"...of course..that's if he does get to the christmas bowl.
> 
> I really don't see them continuing after this christmas bowl



*plays devil advocate*

Let's say Deimon loses to Oujou and doesn't make it to the christmas bowl. What then? O_O


----------



## Taxman (Sep 5, 2006)

then it would be like some other shonen series...like Hikaru no go...where the hero doesn't win the final tournament but learns the overall meaning of playing the game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> then it would be like some other shonen series...like Hikaru no go...where the hero doesn't win the final tournament but learns the overall meaning of playing the game.



That sounds very disappointing. I would equate it to paying to see a movie and leaving at the end with a bad taste in your mouth (because the ending was very unfulling) 

As for the series ending with the christmas bowl, that's probably the most likely scenario. I can't see the author going any further unless he was being pressured to continue (i.e. given an assload of money to continue). 

Some authors, may have standards and regardless of the financial incentives may stop to preserve the quality of their work, but that isn't always the case


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2006)

ES 21 ch 200 spoilers


*Spoiler*: _pics_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> ES 21 ch 200 spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pics_



Thanks for the pics 

*Spoiler*: __ 




WTF O_o

Who's that guy with the Dinosaurs's QB? :S 

I knew the Dinosaurs had something up their sleeves =O


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah he looks fucking huge o____________O

I really wanna see this chapter now =p

there was a summary posted up with the pics, but as I don't think any of us speak jp well enough to translate and the raws only a day away i didn;t bother posting it up


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 6, 2006)

OMFG!! i can't seen new screenshot of 200chapter


----------



## Taxman (Sep 6, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> ES 21 ch 200 spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pics_



WTF is that monstrosity.....O_____O

damn dinos


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, maybe now people will start to take me serious about the Dinosaurs being a legitimate threat to Seibuu and perhaps being one of the Christmas bowl participants. Because that guy scares me more than Agon 

And we don't even know how good (if at all) this guy might be


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 6, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



i wonder who will win next game  Dino or Seibuu?? i hope i will want to see Seibuu win but i am afraid , Dino will win?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



even if that guy is the equivalent of deus ex machina....Agon still is the biggest threat...unless they reveal that that guy is a first year student....then there would be no way that he would have encountered Agon during their winning streak...and then you say that he took more steroids than Agon...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> nd then you say that he took more steroids than Agon...



lol yeah he's fucking huge! when i first saw the pic i did a double take as to what series it really was!


----------



## Taxman (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know...at least up to this point the characters were mostly realistic.....=/


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he's got to be what, topping 8 ft tall at least, super broad as well


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 6, 2006)

we need to spoiler each post ? it seem we are update manga chapter in moment 



*Spoiler*: __ 



i  wonder Huge guy will be postion?  line or QB?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 6, 2006)

we are talking about a chapter that hasn't been released or translated yet...so yes...spoiler tags are neccessary


*Spoiler*: __ 



why would he be QB when the Dinos already have one....linemen or safety most likely....running back wouldn't surprise me if he's uber h4x


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 6, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> we are talking about a chapter that hasn't been released or translated yet...so yes...spoiler tags are neccessary
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




okay 


*Spoiler*: __ 



big guy will work on line or running back  poor sena have lot of enmeies are scary!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> even if that guy is the equivalent of deus ex machina....Agon still is the biggest threat...unless they reveal that that guy is a first year student....then there would be no way that he would have encountered Agon during their winning streak...and then you say that he took more steroids than Agon...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Steroids? I'm not even certain if he's human :S

And I'm guessing Agon has never come across him thus far. Who knows how many games that guy has played during the tournament, (if any at all). It could be what Marco was keeping under wraps all this time.


----------



## Ponko (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Obviously the huge guy is the real Eyeshield 21. Kakei just forgot to mention that Eyeshield 21 is actually an eight foot tall hulking monster. Bad Kakei! Bad!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2006)

Ponko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the huge guy is the real Eyeshield 21. Kakei just forgot to mention that Eyeshield 21 is actually an eight foot tall hulking monster. Bad Kakei! Bad!




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol that'd be hilarious XD


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 6, 2006)

*looks annoyed*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't see an Agon killing spree, I am MOST annoyed. And I'm hoping Marco has some less scary guys on his team, otherwise who am I going to slash him with?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did the Dinos kidnap Blanka from SF? O_O


----------



## Ponko (Sep 6, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> *looks annoyed*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, you and your slash. Well, if all else fails, you can slash Marco with Hiruma. Everyone else is slashed with him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2006)

Ikari Shinji said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Dinos kidnap Blanka from SF? O_O




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure...*checks to see if there's an electrical aura surrounding him*  

The guy is freakin huge and the scar he has on his head can't have been a love mark O_O


----------



## Taxman (Sep 6, 2006)

no agon killing spree....but


*Spoiler*: __ 



he may have actually learned a valuable lesson and says "I see now that I am trash"....that isn't going to happen...but at least he looks defeated and how his beliefs were thrown back at his face


----------



## Ponko (Sep 6, 2006)

I really wanted Agon to try and attack Sena or Hiruma or someone and Unsui just to deck him and tell him to grow up. *pats Unsui*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I imagined quite a few Agon reactions (anger, surprise, etc...), but I didn't expect to see him cry. Maybe he reacted to what someone said (his brother perhaps), but it's defintely another side to Agon. Nice to see his long ingrained values turn upside down


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2006)

very interesting....at least it seems that they are going to show all of the games since this is the beginning of the sphynx vs dino's game.....but damn...WTF is that....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm kinda surprised that there jumping right into the next game. I thought they would give the fans at least a day off before the next game. I mean really just how much time does Deimon have to celebrate before watching this game  

And they better stick around to watch this next game because that big guy next to Marco looks like he means business. :S


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> And they better stick around to watch this next game because that big guy next to Marco looks like he means business.



I have this perculiar feeling that he won't even be their trump...I dunno, with someone that big and attention drawing I just think that perhaps they'll have something else up their sleeves as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

[QUOTE='moridin]
*Spoiler*: __ 





I have this perculiar feeling that he won't even be their trump...I dunno, with someone that big and attention drawing I just think that perhaps they'll have something else up their sleeves as well.


[/QUOTE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case. I remember when tey were interviewing Marco and he was pretty tighted lipped about their plans. I doubt that big guy is his final weapon. The more we see Marco and the Dinosaurs, the more of a threat they become to the Sphinx and even Seibuu


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case. I remember when tey were interviewing Marco and he was pretty tighted lipped about their plans. I doubt that big guy is his final weapon. The more we see Marco and the Dinosaurs, the more of a threat they become to the Sphinx and even Seibuu




*Spoiler*: __ 





very much so, if they beat the sphinx (i personally expect them to at least manage that much) then I definately think they'll have something extra to use against Seibuu.





did you and tbh want a hand with your ES pimping project btw?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

[QUOTE='moridin]
*Spoiler*: __ 





very much so, if they beat the sphinx (i personally expect them to at least manage that much) then I definately think they'll have something extra to use against Seibuu.





did you and tbh want a hand with your ES pimping project btw?[/QUOTE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be really interesting to see Seibuu and the Sphinx defeated by this team, because Seibuu going into his tournament had to be one of the odds on favored to reach the Christmas Bowl, and to have it suddenly taken away by a team,we were not aware of until the start of the Kantou tournament would spice things up a bit, but some Seibuu fans might not be too thrilled with that scenario. 




Sure, we could always use help. Hmmh..since we want it to be consistent, we uploaded them by volume and I left all the links on a certain thread that only we can see


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe i saw the thread earlier =p


*Spoiler*: __ 



I must say I'd be a little dissapointed if Seibuu didn't make it, but if the dino's are cool enough I wouldn't mind them beating them XDDD. 

something about the christmas bowl I've never got, is it competed in by the top teams in this current tourny, or will there be even more teams introduced?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

hehe same on the fav characters part, well he's kinda tied with hiruma for me


*Spoiler*: __ 



interesting to see that agon wants to play them again now in the spring tourney o_O, possibly opening up chances for things after the spring bowl?

when hiruma refers to the real monster (and the title as well)...you think he's actually referring to Marco?

seems like the big guy is pretty brutal


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

[QUOTE='moridin]hehe same on the fav characters part, well he's kinda tied with hiruma for me


*Spoiler*: __ 



interesting to see that agon wants to play them again now in the spring tourney o_O, possibly opening up chances for things after the spring bowl?

when hiruma refers to the real monster (and the title as well)...you think he's actually referring to Marco?

seems like the big guy is pretty brutal


[/QUOTE]

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, Agon's comments seem to suggest that the series could possibly go past the Christmas Bowl. I'm in the group that believes that the quality of the series won't deteriorate just because they decided to continue past the Christmas Bowl. 

I don't know to who Hiruma was referring to, but Marco is the main focal point of that team, and in some sense, he could be considered the true monster since it appears most things will run through him.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I would agree that the series quality could definately be kept up past the christmas bowl, the mangaka never dissapoints.

Was it mentioned what position Marco plays? I am going to go back and re-read some stuff this evening i think =p


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 7, 2006)

Dammit, I can't read/look at it until I go home. Stupid useless school computers. Arrgh. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Marco is the QB of the Dinos.

I'm hoping the series DOESN'T continue past the X-Mas bowl. Far too many Shounen series do not know when to end and I'd hate to see Eyeshield 21 become one of them. There is no shame in ending a series in a timely manner. I already feel that the matches themselves are getting to be too long and they are not spending nearly as much time as they should be on the characters themselves. That said I really do still enjoy the series.

For the record my favourite characters are Hiruma, Rui, Agon, Kotarou and Taki...yeah, I can't really decide between them


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

booster, in case it was just a problem with not being able to download on the school comps i upped it to my photobucket if that helps


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

[QUOTE='moridin]
*Spoiler*: __ 



I would agree that the series quality could definately be kept up past the christmas bowl, the mangaka never dissapoints.

Was it mentioned what position Marco plays? I am going to go back and re-read some stuff this evening i think =p


[/QUOTE]


Marco plays Quarterback  



And I have hopes hat the quality won't lower if they decide to go further.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

how could I forget that T___T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

[QUOTE='moridin]how could I forget that T___T[/QUOTE]


I had to double-check myself  

I knew he played quarterback but I couldn't remember when he mentioned that. You almost had me doubting myself


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 7, 2006)

[QUOTE='moridin]booster, in case it was just a problem with not being able to download on the school comps i upped it to my photobucket if that helps

[/QUOTE]

Ack, Firefox died on me and ate my reply. I have to run to my next class, so I just wanted to say thank you for the scans. I'll have to retype my thoughts on them when class ends...stupid  computer, you go squish now...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

lol, enjoy your class and glad you got to see the chapter

wonder if we can safely get away from spoiler tags yet =p


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

[QUOTE='moridin]lol, enjoy your class and glad you got to see the chapter

wonder if we can safely get away from spoiler tags yet =p[/QUOTE]

If it's anything not related to chapter 200, then we're free from spoiler tags...but if it is...wel'll have to bear with it unti the scantilation comes out.

In either situtation I'm already counting down till 201, since 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they decided to jump right back into the action which I don't really like, but I guess the author must have a reason for doing this.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 7, 2006)

it will more sereis in spring tourment?

*Spoiler*: __ 



why guy are afriad to see Huge GUy ,it is possible , guy tired to match big guy? in before ?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2006)

@mori: we need all the help we can get now that my laptop is dead...>__>...my level of activity just took a big shot in the head...=/

*needs to read the translation*


*Spoiler*: __ 



it just makes me wonder...if marco has always had that...why would he still be worried by the looks of oujou and shinjiryuu?...maybe that "thing" isn't all it's cracked up to be?..:S...it's just an appearance...you know...like Hiruma's antics


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> @mori: we need all the help we can get now that my laptop is dead...>__>...my level of activity just took a big shot in the head...=/
> 
> *needs to read the translation*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just assumed he wanted to take the path of least resistance. Why put out your big guns if you don't have to. Maybe his secret weapon is something to be feared but perhaps once it's put in play, a weakness might be found. So it's best not to use it unless neccessary. It's  like Hiruma (in the anime) telling Sena to seal the Ghost run so his opponents don't get a view of it and decipher it's weakness.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2006)

^yet he's using it against the sphynx?....*blows up your whole idea*


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

lol =p

we don't really know what the sphinx are going to perform like yet, they could have come on gigantic amounts


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2006)

I wonder if they'll show the training the shpinx went through....:S


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah, it seemed to have left its mark on banba o___O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^yet he's using it against the sphynx?....*blows up your whole idea*





*Spoiler*: __ 



You don't believe the Sphinx are a threat?  

Plus, I never said that guy was his final weapon. 

He's brining out his arsenal piece by piece rather than throwing everything including the kitchen sink.

I don't think that guy is the end all solution to their victory, but starting to use him in the Kanotu regional tourny is a smart move since all the teams there are of another breed. 

In the ghost seal analogy, I didn't say that Sena could only use the move once...but I'm saying he should use it in tournament play when needed...and not frivolously outside of tourny play like he did against Shin in the anime


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2006)

I ignored your analogy...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not saying that the sphinx are not a threat...I'm saying that if Marco feels more confident facing the sphinx than oujou and Shinjuuryi...why would he even want to use that monstrosity?

I too believe Marco is a bigger weapon than that guy personally...I think that big guy is just for intimidation...but still...he could have saved him for another game...like against seibuu...which would have been a bigger reveal after we see them beat Tairo...




and now I'm off...I've been in this silly computer lab for an hour now...:ack


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I ignored your analogy...
> 
> I'm not saying that the sphinx are not a threat...I'm saying that if Marco feels more confident facing the sphinx than oujou and Shinjuuryi...why would he even want to use that monstrosity?
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Like I said before, the teams in this tourny are on another level. Plus, whose to say that big guy is his most powerful player? For all we know he could have an even stronger player in the background. We're just getting pieces of information regarding the Dinosaurs and don't have a grasp on their full roster as of yet. 

And why would he want to use that monster against the Sphinx? So, he could win against them. The Sphinx are a different team than the ones they played in the earlier rounds. Almost any team in the Kanotu tournament is to be feared by just being able to make that far. And I'm still going with "path of least resistance" theory. You leave the strongest teams to take one another out, an take on the less powerful teams, and when you do get far enough, you'll be in better shape (possibly the previous rounds could be considered a double knockout, because the team that won may be coming in limping, due to a brutal battle in the previous round, while the other team is in better shape dispatching a team not as good...but still on a pretty high level)





See you when you get back xDD


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I too believe Marco is a bigger weapon than that guy personally...I think that big guy is just for intimidation...but still...he could have saved him for another game...like against seibuu...which would have been a bigger reveal after we see them beat Tairo...



I'm now wondering what sort of style quarterback Marco will be, I mean we've seen a lot of great quarterbacks all with their own trademarks so I'll be interested to see what sets him apart from the rest.

with the big guy being brought out now, it might be a case of better safe than sorry, or it might just be a reflection of how this match is likely to progress with that guy being a counter to Banba but possibly their true strength not lying in the type of plays he's involved in? 

...

I don't really know T__T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




With a big guy like him, I would almost suspect he would be one of those QB's too comfortable in the pocket (i.e. The way the QB of the Sphinx use to play), but he seems a bit too cunning to act that way. It kinda frustrates me that I've never seen Marco's playing style yet, but hopefully, we'll see something transpire next week.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 7, 2006)

urrgh i can't wait for next chapter in next week... any scanletion?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 2-0-0_ 



So the greatest match yet is finally over. Totally awesome all throughout.

I was kinda dissapointed Agon didn't try to kill someone, though. I was expecting a rampage...not a "We'll try again next year, guys." xD

The Dinosaurs are definitly being hyped...and I believe they'll be Deimon's next opponents even though they're up against Ojo according to the tournament bracket. That guy at the end...is huge. O_O

Yes, I have faith some random switcheroo will take place for the semi-finals...that, or I just refuse to believe Deimon Devil Bats vs Ojo White Knights won't not be the Christmas Bowl Final.

It's be lame if they finally make it to the Christmas Bowl just to fight some out-of-nowhere team.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 8, 2006)

thank you for scantion i can read it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

You know with all the pairings out there SenaXMamori, SenaXSuzunna, I neglected one other possible pairing

*Spoiler*: __ 




*SenaXToujou*  



I read that comic awhile ago, but that was before I got into Eyeshield, so now that I know who Sena was...it's much more enjoyable.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

wait...WTF was that?..some kind of crossover event?...>__>

I have never seen that before...xD


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Promotional manga for that JUMP Superstars game?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

why are you giving a direct d/l of it knowing I don't have a comp.....T__T

STOP TEASING ME...

so who else makes an appearance?


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

TEASE HIM SOME MORE, KIRA!! QUICK!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> why are you giving a direct d/l of it knowing I don't have a comp.....T__T
> 
> STOP TEASING ME...
> 
> so who else makes an appearance?



LOL...my mistake, I totally forgot. 

Goku , Luffy, Naruto, Bobo bobo bobo, Toujo (Ichigo 100%), and Sena. I'm assuming you know every character I listed, but I placed the title by toujou since I didn't remember if you read or watched Ichigo 100%...*which I highly reccommend*  

But the story is from Sena's persepctive


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> LOL...my mistake, I totally forgot.
> 
> Goku , Luffy, Naruto, Bobo bobo bobo, Toujo (Ichigo 100%), and Sena. I'm assuming you know every character I listed, but I placed the title by toujou since I didn't remember if you read or watched Ichigo 100%...*which I highly reccommend*
> 
> But the story is from Sena's persepctive



ah I see....

nope...haven't seen/read ichigo 100%....

but it's cool that it's told through Sena's perspective...

hmmm...since you have the game...is Sena any good in it?...xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ah I see....
> 
> nope...haven't seen/read ichigo 100%....
> 
> ...



I only remember using Sena as a support character and not a main player, but when I did use him, he was very useful in clearing out the enemies xDD

*realizes he had that manga for over a year now* xDD

I haven't played part 2 yet, I was hoping more EY21 characters would be in the game (i.e. Agon )


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

there's a second game already out?...O_o

*thinks about buying...>__>*

Agon in the game would be overkill....


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and we called agon a god...again...WTF is this guy?..the missing link?


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Well....strength isn't everything....though I will raise the WTF flag if he's fast enough to keep up with Sena.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Well....strength isn't everything....though I will raise the WTF flag if he's fast enough to keep up with Sena.



as will we all...bigger muscles is supposed to slow you down...unless you're agon and on steroids...

but I wonder what this guy's stamina is  in comparison to Agon...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Well....strength isn't everything....though I will raise the WTF flag if he's fast enough to keep up with Sena.




We already seen what a team could look like with just strenght (Amino Cyborgs), but poor conditioning and stamina done them in....because they didn't go through some of the rigors that a team like Deimon had to go through. But I don't think that monstrosity is in the same category


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2006)

if he's got as much stamina as Agon it'll be damn scary!

wonder if he's defensive, offensive or a mixture


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> as will we all...bigger muscles is supposed to slow you down...unless you're agon and on steroids...
> 
> but I wonder what this guy's stamina is  in comparison to Agon...




A mystery.  


Though I wonder why the Dinosaurs appeared out of nowhere. I mean, even the Nagas were discussed before we ever saw them in action.




			
				Kira said:
			
		

> We already seen what a team could look like with just strenght (Amino Cyborgs), but poor conditioning and stamina done them in....because they didn't go through some of the rigors that a team like Deimon had to go through. But I don't think that monstrosity is in the same category




Meh, the guy looks like he did the Death March twice by himself or something.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

If that guy is deus ex machina of football....he'll be on both sides of the ball...-______-

unless it's shown he can't catch...doesn't mean he can barrel through people if he's given the ball...>__>...WE NEED MORE INFO...



> Though I wonder why the Dinosaurs appeared out of nowhere.  I mean, even the Nagas were discussed before we ever saw them in action.



it would make sense if that _thing_ is a first year student...O.o


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> it would make sense if that _thing_ is a first year student...O.o




His mother should be very proud.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> If that guy is deus ex machina of football....he'll be on both sides of the ball...-______-
> 
> unless it's shown he can't catch...doesn't mean he can barrel through people if he's given the ball...>__>...WE NEED MORE INFO...
> 
> ...




For some reason, he appears simple-minded. I mean I can understand Agon being a genius in his physical and mental abilities, but that guy looks like he's purely on the physical side. Then again he might be a genius as well, but I doubt it >_>, because it seems that Marco is pulling the strings.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't even want to visualize what spawned that....>__>

so...next chapter...do you think the game is actually going to start or there is going to be a lot of talking...

*wonders if Hiruma has any info on that guy....>__>*



> Marco is pulling the strings.



agreed

it might have a mice and men subtext...xDD


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2006)

rofl, I'd hate to see the mother =p

i've noticed that threads with kira tend to become about 3 times as active as they were before ^_^

also agreed with marco pulling the strings =p


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I don't even want to visualize what spawned that....>__>
> 
> so...next chapter...do you think the game is actually going to start or there is going to be a lot of talking...
> 
> *wonders if Hiruma has any info on that guy....>__>*



I wouldn't be surprised if Hiruma has data on him, but if Marco has kept him under wraps until this very game, then the information may be limited. 

I have a gut feeling the game will start in the next chapter or the following chapter...since the players seemed to have been making their way out


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

it's easy to discuss stuff with him...bringing up new points...trying not to spam...

he'll even play devil's advocate if an argument needs to be made...xD

if that guy is on the dumb side...I'll continue to call him the "missing link"...


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> rofl, I'd hate to see the mother =p




*shudders*



> i've noticed that threads with kira tend to become about 3 times as active as they were before ^_^




HE'S A VIRUS! A virus that spreads once they come into contact with him. :S *suffers from it*




			
				Hyuuga said:
			
		

> so...next chapter...do you think the game is actually going to start or there is going to be a lot of talking...



I say it'll be talking...they'll probably explain Banba's training and Marco's past or something. Backstory time I guess.




			
				Hyuuga said:
			
		

> if that guy is on the dumb side...I'll continue to call him the "missing link"...




A stronger version of that dumb guy from Oujou?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> rofl, I'd hate to see the mother =p
> 
> i've noticed that threads with kira tend to become about 3 times as active as they were before ^_^
> 
> also agreed with marco pulling the strings =p




It's nothing but a pure coincidence 

And that guy's looks, perhaps is the result of extensive training or some traumatic event because I can't imagine him having such a physique without going through some kind of grueling process. 

And I'm so active here, because EY21 has become my favorite series at the moment. I find myself camping out in MangaHelpers waiting for the latest raw each week


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2006)

Kira is the borg...

hmm...more backstory will be necessary if we are to understand Marco...and you know he's bound to get some kind of story if they are focusing on his character this much...-___-

I definitely want to know what banba's training was


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2006)

> I wouldn't be surprised if Hiruma has data on him, but if Marco has kept him under wraps until this very game, then the information may be limited.



I've got a feeling a lot of people will be watching this game very carefully.



> I have a gut feeling the game will start in the next chapter or the following chapter...since the players seemed to have been making their way out



its strange because they aren't in kit yet, I still sort of feel like it might not be for a while, but then banba's there and they seem to be down on the pitch so i guess it is x_x



> I definitely want to know what banba's training was



yeah, super scarred up now o_O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> Kira is the borg...
> 
> hmm...more backstory will be necessary if we are to understand Marco...and you know he's bound to get some kind of story if they are focusing on his character this much...-___-
> 
> I definitely want to know what banba's training was



I hope banba's training is explained before the game starts because there's definetly something interesting going on with all those scars he has now. And it would be a waste not to find out what happened when Deimon decided to go on their Death March. 

And hopefully Marco's story will be explained in-depth as well. I mean his personality seems to indicate he's non-confrontational (wanted to avoid playing the stronger teams) and very secretive (didn't want to reveal any info during the interview), heck, even Shin was able to at least provide the name of thier operation "Ballista". I want to see just how Marco and that freakin monster came to be on that team.


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I want to see just how Marco and that freakin monster came to be on that team.




I just hope it isn't one of those "_Rikiya was the picked on child, Marco is the confident child, they meet and become friends, Marco tells Rikiya if he wants to avoid being picked on, he should get buff, etc...._" storys. You know what I mean?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2006)

aye that'd be a bit lame if it came out like that.

Sphinx vs Dino's is actually shaping up to be a really interesting match, I mean the sphinx really got a hammering at the hands of Seibu and I don't really see that happening again...buuuut...the dino's have had a fair bit of hyping up before this and if they go a long way as predicted you'd think they would make an impressive start.

I really can;t wait T__T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> aye that'd be a bit lame if it came out like that.
> 
> Sphinx vs Dino's is actually shaping up to be a really interesting match, I mean the sphinx really got a hammering at the hands of Seibu and I don't really see that happening again...buuuut...the dino's have had a fair bit of hyping up before this and if they go a long way as predicted you'd think they would make an impressive start.
> 
> I really can;t wait T__T



I'm glad that this game is being hyped up. I mean before the Kantou tournament we knew the Sphinx were going to be major players in the tourny, but out of nowhere comes Marco and things start to get very interesting and then we see Rikiya who makes Agon looks like a normal kid, and now this game is has everyone's interest xDD

Im not saying Rikiya is going to perform better than Agon, but in the looks department Rikiya stands out big time :S


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep....and now that I look back, he didn't show up with Marco at the drawing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Yep....and now that I look back, he didn't show up with Marco at the drawing.



Perhaps Marco wouldn't have been so freightened of Agon if he had went with Rikiya in the first place


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Perhaps Marco wouldn't have been so freightened of Agon if he had went with Rikiya in the first place




*imagines Rikiya catching the football Agon threw and crushing/eating it whole*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> *imagines Rikiya catching the football Agon threw and crushing/eating it whole*



I wouldn't be surprised if that scenario had played out like that  
It would have meant that everyone would have beem on the lookout for their team, but now they have the element of surprised and the Sphinx had better be ready :S


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if that scenario had played out like that
> It would have meant that everyone would have beem on the lookout for their team, but now they have the element of surprised and the Sphinx had better be ready :S




Yeah....though the Sphinx aren't any pushovers themselves. Assuming that everyone trained with Banba, they should be way stronger. Especially that guy with the bump.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Yeah....though the Sphinx aren't any pushovers themselves. Assuming that everyone trained with Banba, they should be way stronger. Especially that guy with the bump.




Yeah, the Sphinx should be on a whole other level, with the effort they put into their training. Hopefully we get to see the QB play well, without having to rely on his O-Line xDDD

The guy with the Bump technique should be better...after all he's a freshman and should get better with time and more training.


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Sphinx should be on a whole other level, with the effort they put into their training. Hopefully we get to see the QB play well, without having to rely on his O-Line xDDD



He better...or he might get raped...through the pants.  




> The guy with the Bump technique should be better...after all he's a freshman and should get better with time and more training.




Yep. Hopefully, he's matured a little.  

Though I do believe the Sphinx will be defeated....I mean, the Dinosaurs are too mysterious to be defeated in their first game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> He better...or he might get raped...through the pants.



How come that sounds disturbing coming from you?  


> Yep. Hopefully, he's matured a little.
> 
> Though I do believe the Sphinx will be defeated....I mean, the Dinosaurs are too mysterious to be defeated in their first game.



I'm almost 100% certain Dinosaurs will win at least this game. I mean why go through all the trouble to introduce Marco and Rikiya if there not going to at least win the first round? 

I mean Golem and Wolves aren't getting this much exposure, so it's safe to say there both going to lose against their respective teams (Seibuu and Oujou)


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone have 196 in higher quality? 

I want that pic of when Monta reveals he has a patch of grass from out-of-bounds in his hands in better quality. The page is so badass.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmm, I'm not sure what version you have, but is this any better then the version you have?:


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2006)

best quality version i have toe



edit: bah doggie beat me T_T


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2006)

Both are MUCH better than the version I have.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2006)

hmm, need your opinions!

I'm thinking of colouring a cover from ES 21...

so I wanted some suggestions as to what would be a nice one to do


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> How come that sounds disturbing coming from you?



Because the idea of someone managing to rape another person through their pants confuses and frightens you.....the fact that Rikiya's involved makes it even worse.




> I'm almost 100% certain Dinosaurs will win at least this game. I mean why go through all the trouble to introduce Marco and Rikiya if there not going to at least win the first round?
> 
> I mean Golem and Wolves aren't getting this much exposure, so it's safe to say there both going to lose against their respective teams (Seibuu and Oujou)




Indeed...and I didn't even know the other team's names. :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Because the idea of someone managing to rape another person through their pants confuses and frightens you.....the fact that Rikiya's involved makes it even worse.


Before you made that suggestion, the worst case scenario that came to mind was possible death but now you have me thinking something much, much worse >_>



> Indeed...and I didn't even know the other team's names. :S



*Teams involved in the Kantou tourny*

Misaki Wolves *versus* Seibu Wild gunmans
Taiyou Sphinx *versus* Hakushyu Dinosaurs
Shinryuuji Naga *versus* Deimon Devil Bats
Sado Strong Golems *versus* Oujou White Knights


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 8, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> hmm, need your opinions!
> 
> I'm thinking of colouring a cover from ES 21...
> 
> so I wanted some suggestions as to what would be a nice one to do


 
How about this one?


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Before you made that suggestion, the worst case scenario that came to mind was possible death but now you have me thinking something much, much worse >_>



*nods sadly*




> *Teams involved in the Kantou tourny*
> 
> Misaki Wolves *versus* Seibu Wild gunmans
> Taiyou Sphinx *versus* Hakushyu Dinosaurs
> ...




Hmm.....we already know Deimon will face Oujou in the finals...so I assume it'll be:

Oujou White Knights versus Hakushyu Dinosaurs
Deimon Devil Bats versus Seibu Wild Gunmans


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2006)

> Hmm.....we already know Deimon will face Oujou in the finals...so I assume it'll be:



I don't think we know that at all =p

I think its quite possible the mangaka will throw us for a loop with the finals arrangements


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> I don't think we know that at all =p
> 
> I think its quite possible the mangaka will throw us for a loop with the finals arrangements




Bass's prediction was already out of the ordinary, because if he had stuck to the original tourny seeding, it should have been: 

Oujou *versus* Deimon

and 

Seibu *versus* Hakushyu


*A third scenario could be:*

Deimon *versus* Hakushyu

Oujou *versus* Seibuu :S


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> I don't think we know that at all =p
> 
> I think its quite possible the mangaka will throw us for a loop with the finals arrangements




You mean....something unexpected might happen?!  Like Deimon losing?



			
				Kira said:
			
		

> Bass's prediction was already out of the ordinary, because if he had stuck to the original tourny seeding, it should have been:
> 
> Oujou *versus* Deimon
> 
> ...




I was trying to avoid matching Deimon and Oujou in the quarterfinals. >_<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> You mean....something unexpected might happen?!  Like Deimon losing?




That could happen, and I swear they'd better continue after the Christmas Bowl to atone for such a ending to the tournament


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2006)

lol =p

wouldn;t hiruma, kurita and musashi be eligible to play in the spring tournament if they did happen to fail to make it to the christmas bowl?

or a japanese schoolyears different to ours? o_O


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> That could happen, and I swear they'd better continue after the Christmas Bowl to atone for such a ending to the tournament




Hmm....but it wouldn't be the real Devil Bats since Hiruma, Kurita, and Musashi wouldn't be able to play. 




			
				Mori said:
			
		

> wouldn;t hiruma, kurita and musashi be eligible to play in the spring tournament if they did happen to fail to make it to the christmas bowl?
> 
> or a japanese schoolyears different to ours? o_O




Meh, the way Hiruma and Kurita talked about it, if they lose in this tournament, they can't go to the Christmas Bowl....and that means no more football for them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Hmm....but it wouldn't be the real Devil Bats since Hiruma, Kurita, and Musashi wouldn't be able to play.




Even hinting that they lose early kinda takes the taste out of my mouth, so it wouldn't bug me if it wasn't the full team (new players), because I would have been peeved off enough at the fact that they lost. Plus they still have the spring tournament


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Even hinting that they lose early kinda takes the taste out of my mouth, so it wouldn't bug me if it wasn't the full team (new players), because I would have been peeved off enough at the fact that they lost. Plus they still have the *spring tournament *





SPRING TOURNAMENT?!  When do they mention this? And futhermore, why enter a tournament in spring if they want enter the Christmas bowl?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> SPRING TOURNAMENT?!  When do they mention this? And futhermore,




Never said they mentioned it...but their is reason to believe there's a spring tournament given that there was one earlier in the series xDD

Plus, Agon mentioned he wanted to meet them again in the spring tournament. But let me make this clear, *I'm in no way saying the series will go past the Christmas Bowl*. This is all hypothetical talk here xDDD



> why enter a tournament in spring if they want enter the Christmas bowl?


Because sadly that's all they have left  

Which is why I say they won't lose before making it to the Christmas Bowl v_v


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2006)

So I'm re-reading vol. 6 (I bought Eyeshield until vol. 8 before reading it all online) and I noticed this at the end of the volume: 


Awesome foreshadowing, anyone?


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh snap! Very awesome.

I wonder where the SIC district is though.  


@Kira: I see....I see.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> So I'm re-reading vol. 6 (I bought Eyeshield until vol. 8 before reading it all online) and I noticed this at the end of the volume:
> 
> 
> Awesome foreshadowing, anyone?




ah....so the Dinosaurs were ranked low just like Deimon. But the fact that they were recruiting shows that guy was a recent addition to the team.


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

I wouldn't say that he's a recent addition...I mean, it's been a while since the Sphinx match...hell, that was before they went on the Death March so Rikiya's been with them for a while.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that he's a recent addition...I mean, it's been a while since the Sphinx match...hell, that was before they went on the Death March so Rikiya's been with them for a while.




I consider anyone added after Monta to be recent additions, so it's really dependent on one's defintion of recent


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I consider anyone added after Monta to be recent additions, so it's really dependent on one's defintion of recent




XDDD


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 9, 2006)

some one will help me  i need 80 to 103 chapter  in fuck-manga version  i need DDL 

i will give you for rep  please!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Baby Raptor said:
			
		

> some one will help me  i need 80 to 103 chapter  in fuck-manga version  i need DDL
> 
> i will give you for rep  please!!




*points at the EY21 Manga Pimping project*

Oh so lovely scans

Request it (Vol.10-12) there


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 9, 2006)

i already there in last moment hehe!!


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 9, 2006)

I find it weird how there are a few chapters in the 160's that were never scanslated....

It seems like quite a few groups have put their hands on this puppy...and with good reason, it's great.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:
			
		

> I find it weird how there are a few chapters in the 160's that were never scanslated....
> 
> It seems like quite a few groups have put their hands on this puppy...and with good reason, it's great.



Yeah, FM manga halted scantilations around 160. 161-162 hasn't been scantilated by anyone yet. And 163 onwards has been scantilated by quite a few people xDD

Although "The Worm" has done a pretty sizeable share of those translations. Hopefully F-M manga can start catching up soon.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 9, 2006)

i notice this month , ES 21 grow faster get atttention in This forum since we are small number memeber disscus but right now this is growing memeber join to us  ( i love it) we can't wait for next chapter in next week


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2006)

thought I'd do some cleaning as its been a while since I did any


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 9, 2006)

Great job, Tom. 

Yeah, we should spread E21 awareness (great job with the pimping project, guys) It's just as popular as One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach in Japan (or it's _*right*_ below them), and it's awesome. Art just as good as Bleach (imo), great story, and loveable characters. Really, does anyone hate any member of the Devil Bats? They're all so awesome in their own way thanks to Inagaki (manga-ka).

I think it's the "American Football" concept that turns anime/manga fans away...but really, it didn't stop me from falling in love with it. (I'm not the biggest fan of the sport, but I used to watch a few Dolphin games occasionally).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Great job, Tom.
> 
> Yeah, we should spread E21 awareness (great job with the pimping project, guys) It's just as popular as One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach in Japan (or it's _*right*_ below them), and it's awesome. Art just as good as Bleach (imo), great story, and loveable characters. Really, does anyone hate any member of the Devil Bats? They're all so awesome in their own way thanks to Inagaki (manga-ka).
> 
> I think it's the "American Football" concept that turns anime/manga fans away...but really, it didn't stop me from falling in love with it. (I'm not the biggest fan of the sport, but I used to watch a few Dolphin games occasionally).




I'm a bit of a football fan (both college and professional) and that's part of the reason, why I *wasn't* initially interested in this title. It took me awhile to get use to some of the things that happened in the series (i.e. lack of penalities or techniques that I know wouldn't have been illegal, IRL), but I soon got over that and enjoyed the series for what it really was: A group of characters with the same goals and dreams and must overcome the obstacles that prevent them from reaching that goal. 

I do love how the series tries to ease football novices into the game by introducing themes piece by piece to let the fans slowly understand the game mechanics:

techniques: Spear Tackle, Bump and run,  
certain rules,
running routes, 
formations--wish bone, Shotgun, etc...
Introduction of team strenghts: high powered offense (Seibu, Deimon); Special Teams (Bando Spiders); Defense (Oujou)

EY21 Manga is my most sought after raw chapter every thursday. I look forward to it more than Naruto (I only watch Bleach anime, and I'm not into OP)


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 9, 2006)

I was thinking: Should the thread have a poll? 

If so, how about: 

1) Favorite Deimon Devil Bat

or 

2) Favorite Team 

?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> I was thinking: Should the thread have a poll?
> 
> If so, how about:
> 
> ...



I would go with "favorite team" IMO. I would love to see people's opinions on which team they like in this series. 

*wants the poll to be public*


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

*re-reads the Poseidon match*


Hmm...while all the teams had something special about them, what's so special about Poseidon besides the height?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> *re-reads the Poseidon match*
> 
> 
> Hmm...while all the teams had something special about them, what's so special about Poseidon besides the height?



Height is very important...but it also incoporates speed and flexibility that's far different than the giant/heavy lineman of the past. There able to gain leverage that only comes with such height in tackling and make full use of that. Not to mention the techniques they have (i.e. swim technique that allows for a quicker start off the line) It's the new hybrid lineman (i.e. Jason Taylor of the Miami Dolphins), I think it's just a reflection of changing times in Football, IMO.


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Height is very important...but it also incoporates speed and flexibility that's far different than the giant/heavy lineman of the past. There able to gain leverage that only comes with such height in tackling and make full use of that. Not to mention the techniques they have (i.e. swim technique that allows for a quicker start off the line) It's the new hybrid lineman (i.e. Jason Taylor of the Miami Dolphins), I think it's just a reflection of changing times in Football, IMO.





I didn't say it wasn't important....just that it doesn't make them stand out much.  Besides height, they're normal.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I didn't say it wasn't important....just that it doesn't make them stand out much.  Besides height, they're normal.



yeah, it's just the way they use their height is what makes them unique.  

And I totally understand why alot of people didn't like that matchup, because of the lack of players who stand out on Posidon.


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> yeah, it's just the way they use their height is what makes them unique.
> 
> And I totally understand why alot of people didn't like that matchup, because of the lack of players who stand out on Posidon.




IMO, that match was for Kurita Jr. to get some time in the spotlight. *cannot remember his name, -subisomthing*


----------



## Ponko (Sep 9, 2006)

I loved the Poseidon match. It is one of my favourite ones. Especially since Mizumachi was so funny. And I like their captain. The shy guy. I forget his last name, but I think his first is Osamu. The end scene when he was saying he always though Kakei and the others were laughing at them I thought was sweet, since Kakei and Mizumachi were surprised that he would even think that. 
After the Devil Bats, the Poseidon's and the Spiders are my favourite teams.


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, the Spiders are made of much greatness.


----------



## Ponko (Sep 9, 2006)

Indeed! I love them all. Especially Koutarou. Akaba I thought was just going to be a dull straight man at first, but I love his rambling about music and his arguments with Koutarou. And Julie is pretty cool too. I wish we got to see the managers do more. Seeing more of Megu and Julie's interactions with their teams would have been nice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Yes, the Spiders are made of much greatness.




They're just oozing with coolness. I mean the two main stars have their trademark comb and guitar 

Plus, there was the respect factor going on with Sena trying to earn the status of "Eyeshield".


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> They're just oozing with coolness. I mean the two main stars have their trademark comb and guitar




Indeed. Hell, Koutarou's comb is awesome by itself. When I first saw it, I thought he was going to cut someone but, surprise, he flicks a comb out.  



> Plus, there was the respect factor going on with Sena trying to earn the status of "Eyeshield".




Yep. Though Akaba wearing an eyeshield caught me offguard...I thought you had to have an excuse to wear the eyeshield.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2006)

^you need a perscription from an opthamologist to wear one....he could have easily had one....


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

But he already wears contacts...and Agon wears googles.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2006)

so?...he doesn't want to lose his contacts while on the field now does he?


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> so?...he doesn't want to lose his contacts while on the field now does he?




.....


*imagines Akaba missing and tackling the wrong person*

I see.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Indeed. Hell, Koutarou's comb is awesome by itself. When I first saw it, I thought he was going to cut someone but, surprise, he flicks a comb out.


Leave the "pulling out weapons" theme to Hiruma xDD




> Yep. Though Akaba wearing an eyeshield caught me offguard...I thought you had to have an excuse to wear the eyeshield.



He's cool therefore he doesn't need a note O_O

Plus, he wears glasses (shades) so it's totally possible that he would need a prescription for an eyeshield.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2006)

Query.  Anyone know where I can get a listing of what chapters correspond to what volumes?


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Leave the "pulling out weapons" theme to Hiruma xDD



 






> He's cool therefore he doesn't need a note O_O



But is he...._smart_? *combs hair stylishly*



> Plus, he wears glasses (shades) so it's totally possible that he would need a prescription for an eyeshield.




He wears contacts with glasses/shades....does that double his coolness?


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> How else would he be able to come up with blocking schemes that essentially controlls the direction in which Sena runs?



Hmm...would he do the same to Rikku?




> *combs my hair* heck yeah



I see.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Hmm...would he do the same to Rikku?




Possibly so, but since Rikku's running style is different, I'm sure he would have had a different blocking scheme prepared just for him


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Possibly so, but since Rikku's running style is different, I'm sure he would have had a different blocking scheme prepared just for him




I suppose so...especially since Shin caught him with no problem.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I suppose so...especially since Shin caught him with no problem.



Don't remind me 

Then again they were limited without their star reciever, so the Gumans became one-dimensional, which made Shin's job very easy.


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Don't remind me
> 
> Then again they were limited without their star reciever, so the Gumans became one-dimensional, which made Shin's job very easy.




Oh yeah....Shin couldn't take Tetsuma down. :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....Shin couldn't take Tetsuma down. :amazed




Well Shin couldn't defend against both attacks, because he's only one person v_v

Plus, the Gunmans almost beat Oujou in the spring tournament without Rikku. If it werem't for Tetsuma drinking all that water, thus taking himself out of the game, Seibu would have been the victors. xD


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Well Shin couldn't defend against both attacks, because he's only one person v_v




Or is he? 






> Plus, the Gunmans almost beat Oujou in the spring tournament without Rikku. If it werem't for Tetsuma drinking all that water, thus taking himself out of the game, Seibu would have been the victors. xD




Speaking of that...I fear for the female species if Kid ever told Tetsuma that he needs to find a girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Or is he?



This isn't Naruto...so, I doubt he's going to create Shadow Clones to cover the other players 

*imagines a team of 22 Shins* :S




> Speaking of that...I fear for the female species if Kid ever told Tetsuma that he needs to find a girl.


That's why Kid needs to be very precise when he gives him orders. Because if not, Tetsuma can end up on some "top wanted" posters for the disspearance of women throughout the Japanese province O_O


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2006)

gunmans without tetsuma were like deimon without musashi.

like kid said about hiruma, its like playing a game of rock, paper, scissors where you only have two options available to you and the opponent knows that.

nice combo you have at the moment bass ^_^


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2006)

and now the wait for the new chapter begins just to see if they are actually going to show the other games....

*d/ls that jump special*

I'm back in business bitches..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> gunmans without tetsuma were like deimon without musashi.
> 
> like kid said about hiruma, its like playing a game of rock, paper, scissors where you only have two options available to you and the opponent knows that.
> 
> nice combo you have at the moment bass ^_^




That's precisely the point. Although you could interchange Musashi with Monta and you'll basically get the same result. 

All of Deimon's players are important, but special notice must go out to:

Sena
Monta
Musashi

We all have to agree that Hiruma goes without saying xDDD

Without one of these players in the mix, Deimon firepower decreases by a substantial amount. Sena's in trouble if they don't have a reciever a long range reciever, and Monta is one marked monkey if Sena's not able to run the ball. Balance is what makes this team so great


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2006)

> That's precisely the point. Although you could interchange Musashi with Monta and you'll basically get the same result.
> 
> All of Deimon's players are important, but special notice must go out to:



I just used musashi as it was the analogy kid gave when he came on, about hiruma only playing with rock and scissors up till that point or w.e

good to hear you are all good to go tbh ^__^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> I just used musashi as it was the analogy kid gave when he came on, about hiruma only playing with rock and scissors up till that point or w.e
> 
> good to hear you are all good to go tbh ^__^




Yeah, I remember that analogy. I wasn't trying to say you were wrong or anything. I just wanted to take the analogy further than Hiruma did. 

@Ryan: You'll upload the raw for me?  

*ignores the fact that it's over 400mb*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2006)

*ignores CJ's request considering the file is on the room comp and it uploads as slow as hell...but don't worry...I'll eventually burn it onto a disk today...and I'm currently getting vdub on this new laptop...so I should be able to split it up and up it to you in 200mb pieces...xD


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 9, 2006)

Behold!: [/QUOTE]

Merge with this thread or leave it as it is?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2006)

merge ftw =p


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Behold!: Does this thread get the GB seal of approval?
> 
> Merge with this thread or leave it as it is?



It's up to you 

Other possible EY21 threads  


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Favorite Characters
> Favorite Teams
> Dream Match ups/versus
> Romantic Pairings
> ...


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> This isn't Naruto...so, I doubt he's going to create Shadow Clones to cover the other players
> 
> *imagines a team of 22 Shins* :S



The poor technology.  




> That's why Kid needs to be very precise when he gives him orders. Because if not, Tetsuma can end up on some "top wanted" posters for the disspearance of women throughout the Japanese province O_O




Though I bet he is awesome in his school work.




			
				Mori said:
			
		

> nice combo you have at the moment bass ^_^



Thanks, Mori. *combs hair*

It's smart....and you're smart for taking note, yeah.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> The poor technology.



=/



> Though I bet he is awesome in his school work.


It depends. If the teacher just gives out instructions then no problem, but if it involve Tetsuma actually thinking on his own then his doomed  



> Thanks, Mori. *combs hair*
> 
> It's smart....and you're smart for taking note, yeah.



You still lack the guitar O_O


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> =/



*prepares funeral*




> It depends. If the teacher just gives out instructions then no problem, but if it involve Tetsuma actually thinking on his own then his doomed



Creative thinking FTF?





> You still lack the guitar O_O



WHAT DOES A GUITAR HAVE TO DO WITH MANGA?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Creative thinking FTF?



What makes Tetsuma such a great reciever is that he follows his directions to the very letter. There's really no room for idle or over thinking so, Tetsuma can only focus on his route.  



> WHAT DOES A GUITAR HAVE TO DO WITH MANGA?!



It just means you're not in-sync v_v

besides...how can you be the real Eyeshield if you don't have a guitar? xDD


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2006)

^but he's not the real eyeshield........he wants to be the greatest kicker...xD


----------



## Bass (Sep 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> What makes Tetsuma such a great reciever is that he follows his directions to the very letter. There's really no room for idle or over thinking so, Tetsuma can only focus on his route.



Yep. It makes you wonder about Tetsuma's personal life.




> It just means you're not in-sync v_v
> 
> besides...how can you be the real Eyeshield if you don't have a guitar? xDD





			
				Hyuuga said:
			
		

> ^but he's not the real eyeshield.......he wants to be the greatest kicker...xD




Hyuuga got it right....which was very smart of him. *combs hair*


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2006)

I just realized that Eyeshield 21 is very similar to Hajime no Ippo when it comes to the length of the event itself. A single game can take more than one volume, just like Hajime no Ippo...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2006)

thats not a bad thing though ^^ I like it having games that span over a volume, especially on re-reads or if I owned a hard copy


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> thats not a bad thing though ^^ I like it having games that span over a volume, especially on re-reads or if I owned a hard copy



But it makes you impatient about the outcome of the match, doesn't it?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2006)

32 pages later.  The missing link is cool and all, but seems purely physical.  The eyes just don't have that edge that people like Hiruma, Agon, or even Kid have.  Speaking of Agon, he's my fucking hero.  Simply put, he's the perfection.  He just couldn't be everywhere at once, even if he did come close.

But I digress.  Actually, no I don't.  Agon is top tier.  Fast as Sena, almost strong (when not distracted) as Kurita, and perceptive as Hiruma.  So utterly torn between Hiruma and Agon.

Oh, and the series should end after the X-mas bowl.  I mean, w/o the 3rd years, I just don't care.  Maybe if they moved up to the next level (ie college).  But that'd be too much a stretch.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2006)

For all I care, Agon can die...

But I wonder, if the X-mas Bowl will be the last event for the Devilbats. But even if it is, it shouldn't be the last one for Sena, since he's the main character.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

It sometimes can get frustrating waiting to find out the outcome of a game since there stretched out for many chapters, but that's also what makes the story so exciting. I love how the mangaka emphasizes certain plays and matchups to illustrate the struggles the characters go through in the game and how they try to overcome them. 

Althiugh I hope they explain why Sena's body appears to be the only one that goes through a tremendous amount of strain when their are other characters (i.e. Rikku) that don't appear to suffer from such a situation.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Althiugh I hope they explain why Sena's body appears to be the only one that goes through a tremendous amount of strain when their are other characters (i.e. Rikku) that don't appear to suffer from such a situation.



I think it's safe to say, that Sena has the weakest body. I don't know about Rikku, but he's probably stronger than Sena, who has a bench press of 45 kg.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> I think it's safe to say, that Sena has the weakest body. I don't know about Rikku, but he's probably stronger than Sena, who has a bench press of 45 kg.



No doubt Sena "strenght-wise" has no power as Agon put it ever so nicely. But in terms of conditioning and building up stamina, I believed that the Death March helped Sena not only develop the devil bat ghost but also helped him buildup his stamina so that he as well as all the other players don't get exhausted during the game. I would expect that such a rigorous training method would give him them an edge, but apparently not so...


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2006)

I just remember that Agon and Sena had some kind of confrontation before the lottery, do you remember when it was? Volume / Chapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> I just remember that Agon and Sena had some kind of confrontation before the lottery, do you remember when it was? Volume / Chapter?




Yeah, Sena and Agon had a confrontation of sorts during chapter 50.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2006)

Ah, thanks. Long ago since I read the early chapters


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sena and Agon had a confrontation of sorts during chapter 50.



ah the infamous "evil" scene....xD

Agon beating up the entire chameleon team, then tries to hit on mamori, and then shows that he is faster than sena..xD..."first time I've felt this feeling...of evil"...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

Agon beating up the entire Chameleon team is one thing...even pushing down Mamori and aiming the ball dead center at Sena's eye is (later in the Kantou regional drawing) is one thingg, but aiming a ball dead center at a boy in a wheelchair is unforgiveable


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

just another tally towards his "evilness"....but at least monta and sakuraba were there to catch the ball...too bad sena was fast enough to pull him out of the way and for a far enough distance...xD


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 10, 2006)

I love Agon, he's such a fun character. I just wish the manga-ka had given him a more fitting reaction to the ending of his match with thr Devilbats. It seemed to me that he just wanted to rush them off the field quickly and move on. Personally I imagined Agon would have a much more explosive reaction. So yeah, he's in my top five of favourite characters.

What I don't understand is how someone as fun and energetic as Taki can be so low on the character poll/s in Japan. I mean granted I'm not surprised he didn't break the top ten (though as much as I adore Rui I find his place at number five somewhat baffling) but to rank behind characters like Komusubi? I mean, sure, Komusubi is cute and all, but come on...

Poor Taki, well, I still think he's great.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2006)

I know that Agon is a fast guy, but he isn't as fast as Sena, when it comes to speed, right?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2006)

Eyeshield currently reminds me of Slam Dunk!

Akagi / guy with glasses I can't remember the name off  = Hiruma / Fatso 
Last year in high school and while they have sucked the previous 2 years they now got some really promising freshmen.

*Shohoku * (Their team)
When they finally qualifies into the national, their second round in the national is against the strongest team. The one above all, that have won the latest 3 years or even more. The question isn't wether they will lose or not, the question is , by how much will they lose.

While Shohoku barely manges to win, think it was the best 5-6 volumes I've read ever, they lost against a _noname_ team the next match.

Though I doubt that the same thing will happen in Eyeshield 21, as it seems to have totally adopted the shounen style of writing.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 10, 2006)

I always assumed (perhaps incorrectly) that Agon just had a quicker reaction time and was perhaps a little quicker in a fast clip. For example if you suddenly threw a ball at both of their heads Agon would be more likely to catch it but if you asked them both to run a footrace (assuming Agon could be bothered) Sena would take it. 

As for Eyeshield 21 ending like Slam Dunk, well, I should hope not. As much as an underdog team taking home the prize and learning about themselves along the way is a cliche, if they do the 'opps, we lost thing' there is no way it can avoid being compared to Slam Dunk or even Whistle! Plus I'm a simple person who desires happy endings in her generally up beat manga. I mean having the Devilbats lose in the end would be so out of tune with the tone of the rest of the series that it would almost qualify as a Gainax Ending.


----------



## Vodrake (Sep 10, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> I know that Agon is a fast guy, but he isn't as fast as Sena, when it comes to speed, right?



Didn't Hiruma outsprint Agon a couple of chapters ago? Maybe I misinterpreted the scene or maybe it was because he was tired, but otherwise that would say that Agon isn't as fast as Sena wouldn't it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

For some reason I'm not surprised Taki doesn't rate as high on character popularity polls. He has a goofy personality which can be off-putting at times, and the last time he had a meaningful game was against the Bando Spiders, and for some reason, if he's not given plenty of exposure he can easily be forgotten. That doesn't apply to all the characters but that appears to be the situation in Taki's case.


----------



## Bass (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm surprised that Kakei is so popular...he didn't stand out that much other than his seriousness and knowledge about the real Eyeshield.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> For some reason I'm not surprised Taki doesn't rate as high on character popularity polls. He has a goofy personality which can be off-putting at times, and the last time he had a meaningful game was against the Bando Spiders, and for some reason, if he's not given plenty of exposure he can easily be forgotten. That doesn't apply to all the characters but that appears to be the situation in Taki's case.



It doesn't help his cause that he wasn't present from the beginning...he's like the only "add-on" character to the team...at least Musashi had been mentioned several times before he joined...Taki just showed up right when they needed that next piece...and he wasn't there from the beginning of the death march where everyone was giving their all from the start.

easily forgettable....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> It doesn't help his cause that he wasn't present from the beginning...he's like the only "add-on" character to the team...at least Musashi had been mentioned several times before he joined...Taki just showed up right when they needed that next piece...and he wasn't there from the beginning of the death march where everyone was giving their all from the start.
> 
> easily forgettable....




And at first when Taki arrived,I have to admit he was the most versatile player on the team. Even now I believe that, since he can catch, block and even run if given the opportunity. But his personality was wayy to goofy, and as you said he was like an "add-on" piece. Musashi's presence has been hyped for a long time and his personality does make him a bit more memorable as well as cooler, (well, that's my take on it anyways xDD). 

I'm glad he at least had a game where he had to overcome a hardship (Bando spiders game), but even then I almost forgot about him, because I was too focused on Sena. Poor Taki...a great character, but I can't for the life of me pinpoint exactly what keeps him from being more memorable.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

^he's not in that many panels?...

I mean looking at the entire game with the nagas...I only remember slightly seeing him as the other person trying to lift Kurita at the end of the game...xD...he hasn't had that many lines in awhile either...xD

the anime makes him more memorable than the manga...


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 10, 2006)

That's just the thing though, at least Taki's goofy personality forces you to take notice of him when he is doing something. It's a strong, difficult to ignore personality that, coupled with his unique position, really ought to make him stand out more than someone like Komusubi who is really just a less endearing Kurita, incapable of proper speech and is really 'just another lineman'. Bah, I'm just a little bitter I suppose.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

^goes back to my point about how "little kurita" has been around since the beginning....

but we have also spent a bit more time on little kurita's training and side stories...


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know, I just find Komusubi to be pretty  derivative and I don't think long standing status on the team should count for that much, a long standing boring character is still just a boring character...Course since I apparently am in the minority of people who find him boring I guess that argument is moot.

Besides, it would be boring if everyone liked the same characters I did anyway, so it's all good. 

...I want Eyeshield plushies


----------



## Ponko (Sep 10, 2006)

I love Taki! After Hiruma and Juumonji, he is my favourite character on the Devil Bats. I loved when they were trying to help him pass his entrance exam and he did not know the English alphabet. He is just so energetic and fun, and I love how he never seems to look down on people but is optimistic towards everyone. *squeezes him*

Komusubi I always forget is there. Him and Ishimaru.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^he's not in that many panels?...



Who? Taki? 

In the Bando spider's game he was given a few scenes towards the end. He was given basically chapters 163-164.



> I mean looking at the entire game with the nagas...I only remember slightly seeing him as the other person trying to lift Kurita at the end of the game...xD...he hasn't had that many lines in awhile either...xD
> 
> the anime makes him more memorable than the manga...



As with the Naga's he was totally left out. Only the reserve/Helper players were given less face time in that game. The anime looks like it tries to inject more humor into the series by giving Taki a bit more face time, which probably isn't a bad thing since they tend to change things around in terms of the storyline. At least with this they actually give Taki more time, where the manga decided not to.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Who? Taki?
> 
> In the Bando spider's game he was given a few scenes towards the end. He was given basically chapters 163-164.



he's been around since the beginning of the fall tourny and yet has only two chapters devoted to him..................see what I mean about "lack of panels"....*is interested in a panel count for taki since his intro in the death march*...


----------



## Ponko (Sep 10, 2006)

But in the panels he is there, he is memorable. AH-HA-HA!!!! ^__^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> he's been around since the beginning of the fall tourny and yet has only two chapters devoted to him..................see what I mean about "lack of panels"....*is interested in a panel count for taki since his intro in the death march*...


Well, Taki isn't considered one of the main top-tier characters so it's not surprising. Unless we're talking about Sena, Monta, Hiruma, Kurita, or Musashi everyone elses time is somewhat limited (if we start at the point where Taki joins). The Ha Brothers also get their panel time, but I'll argue that it's often 3 of them together and not an individual depiction...so they would need a bit more panels v_v

Well, at least Taki got around the same amount of panels as Yuki O_O

and there's way too many chapters from the Death March up until now to count Taki's appearances >_<


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

^yuki obviously has more and we care more about his character...>__>


----------



## Ponko (Sep 10, 2006)

Not true. I care more about Taki than Yukimitsu.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

then it's a personal opinion.......considering I can somewhat relate more with Yuki than Taki....I can say that I care more for his part of the story


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^yuki obviously has more and we care more about his character...>__>




The death March scenes and the game against Naga 

What else am I missing other than the scenes were he was turned down to be a regular?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

^that's still more than Taki...

from his moments at home -> trying out for the team -> death tower -> death march -> memorizing all the plays....

he's been shown more at support on the bench than taki has at actually playing...


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 10, 2006)

Since Taki doesn't have any rivalry with Ojo, I'm thinking he'll finally shine in the inevitable Dinosaur match.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^that's still more than Taki...
> 
> from his moments at home -> trying out for the team -> death tower -> death march -> memorizing all the plays....
> 
> he's been shown more at support on the bench than taki has at actually playing...




I earlier stated from time Taki appeared. Taki should technically have more panel time since he was there earlier. 

Taki's debut appearance in the U.S. trying out for that San Anotonio Pro team, Taki's game against the chameleons coinciding with him trying to pass the exam, Getting on the wrong bus and causing Sena to miss part of the game. Not to mention his debut game against Yuuh Gutz which was altered in the anime (i.e. no cool suit =/). And the game against Bando was probably his last significant panel time, but I would have to check to see.


----------



## Ponko (Sep 10, 2006)

I hope Taki does shine in the future. He is so adorable. I like his relationship with Suzuna and how he tries to be friends so easily with everyone. And I adore how he does not even realize there are all these rivalries going on. What Taki needs is more of a goal, though. He just wants to become good right now to play professional. I think he needs something more immediate, like becoming as good as ______, or learning a unique move of his own. 

*waits for more Taki parts*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

> I earlier stated from time Yuki appeared. It wouldn't be fair to compare Yuki's scenes before Taki even made his appearance.



you did?

all I saw was:



> Well, at least Taki got around the same amount of panels as Yuki O_O



which I view as an implication that Yuki as a whole was equal to Taki...


anyway, I have my opinions........

and I personally find Yuki more memorable than Taki....

@TO:  you never know....there could be something with that freshman they keep in chains...>__>


----------



## Bass (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> @TO:  you never know....there could be something with that freshman they keep in chains...>__>




Ahhh...the hot-blooded Ikari...which they never take to a match. >_<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you did?


I was referring to the statement in bold. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Samatarou said:
			
		

> Well, Taki isn't considered one of the main top-tier characters so it's not surprising. Unless we're talking about Sena, Monta, Hiruma, Kurita, or Musashi everyone elses time is somewhat limited *(if we start at the point where Taki joins).* The Ha Brothers also get their panel time, but I'll argue that it's often 3 of them together and not an individual depiction...so they would need a bit more panels v_v
> 
> Well, at least Taki got around the same amount of panels as Yuki O_O
> 
> and there's way too many chapters from the Death March up until now to count Taki's appearances >_<










> which I view as an implication that Yuki as a whole was equal to Taki...
> 
> 
> anyway, I have my opinions........



I always though those characters were on equal footing in terms of importance to the storyline 


New EY21 thread:

[AonE-AnY]​_Ah​_My​_Goddess​_-​_Sorezore​_no​_Tsubasa​_-​_17​_[WS][4B95C3E3].avi


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 10, 2006)

That freshmen will definitly come out in the Ojo match. 

Taki against him, though? Meh, I guess it makes sense. The guy doesn't strike me as a linesman.


----------



## Bass (Sep 10, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> New EY21 thread:
> 
> [AonE-AnY]​_Ah​_My​_Goddess​_-​_Sorezore​_no​_Tsubasa​_-​_17​_[WS][4B95C3E3].avi




Your team is pretty much unstoppable...provided they have a decent coach.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Your team is pretty much unstoppable...provided they have a decent coach.



I prefer Deimon's trainer, but it's hard to pass up on the coach of Oujou  
Do you think a coach can really mess up such a all-star team? 

Don't look at Team USA's basketball team as an example?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

*looks at the 2004 version of the US basketball team*....

your team is h4x considering we have no idea what Rikyia's abilities are....other than being the missing link and deus ex machina wrapped up in one...


----------



## Bass (Sep 10, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I prefer Deimon's trainer, but it's hard to pass up on the coach of Oujou



Hmm...how about both? Oujou's coach could be the assistant coach.



> Do you think a coach can really mess up such a all-star team?
> 
> Don't look at Team USA's basketball team as an example?




 


*imagines Agon pissing everyone off starting a huge brawl*


----------



## Ponko (Sep 10, 2006)

All this reading and I still don't know the positions well enough to fill that out. Plus I would just fill the team out with who I like rather than who is best. Quarterback would be hard, though. I like hiruma, Unsui, Homer and Kobanzame..... though Kobanzame is more because he is sweet than because he is particularily good. ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Hmm...how about both? Oujou's coach could be the assistant coach.


Would Oujou's coach take a lower position? 




> *imagines Agon pissing everyone off starting a huge brawl*



There's going to be some fatalities in this brawl versus the original one in Auburn Hills  



			
				TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *looks at the 2004 version of the US basketball team*....
> 
> your team is h4x considering we have no idea what Rikyia's abilities are....other than being the missing link and deus ex machina wrapped up in one...



Rikuyia's ability maybe unknown, but I didn't choose him for his abilities. I chose him based on his imtimidation factor. I sometimes avoid all the X's and O's and go for the mind game strategies 

If Rikyia does turn out to be deus ex machina then all the more good for me


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *your team is h4x considering we have no idea what Rikyia's abilities are....other than being the missing link and deus ex machina wrapped up in one...



Just out of curiosity how is Rikyia a Deus Ex Machina? As far as I understand it Deus Ex Machina type characters are used to resolve a plot, Rikyia seems more like he's there to create conflict. This missing link thing though...oy. I'm not so sure that he's not some sort of mutant or something Marco put together in his basement.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

> Deus ex machina is a Latin phrase that is used to describe an unexpected, artificial, or improbable character, device, or event introduced suddenly in a work of fiction or drama to resolve a situation or untangle a plot



he is unexpected and the most unrealistic character I've seen so far...introduced suddenly and he's resolving how the dino's not only got through their tourny but how they will get to the christmas bowl...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

Ponko said:
			
		

> All this reading and I still don't know the positions well enough to fill that out. Plus I would just fill the team out with who I like rather than who is best. Quarterback would be hard, though. I like hiruma, Unsui, Homer and Kobanzame..... though Kobanzame is more because he is sweet than because he is particularily good. ^^



You don't neccessarily have to pick the best players for each position. It isn't a competition, just your dream team you'd love to see on the field. You can have the best players for each position on the field, but if they're not your favorite then it's really no fun. That's why I picked Kid over Hiruma. If I was going to go for the best QB based on my analysis, I'd have to go for Hiruma, because he has certain intangibles that can't be measured. 

But Kid is my fav character as well as a great player, which is why I chose him. You can pick and choose your team whenever you feel comfortable enough to know all the positions.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2006)

T__T

i'd have to do something like the dragonfly, I still can;t split kid and hiruma for my favourite characters 

T__T


----------



## Ponko (Sep 10, 2006)

Hehe, Hiruma is my favourite character, but a lot of my favourite characters are the quarterbacks. Maybe I can make them play other positions instead... Kobanzame the lineman!!!!!!


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> he is unexpected and the most unrealistic character I've seen so far...introduced suddenly and he's resolving how the dino's not only got through their tourny but how they will get to the christmas bowl...



Typically a Deus Ex Machina is revealed at the end of a story to help the _protagonists_ get out of an otherwise unsalvagable situation, for example when Helios saves Medea in Euripides' play of the same name, not in the middle of the story where a rival enters to create conflict. Rikyia is unexpected, sure, but he's no more a Deus Ex machina than the Olephants in Lord of the Rings.

I'll fight you for Kobanzame, Ponko.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

meh....okay....but he's still the missing link...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> T__T
> 
> i'd have to do something like the dragonfly, I still can;t split kid and hiruma for my favourite characters
> 
> T__T




You could give one of the QB's another position on the team. I mean Agon participates in the Dragonfly formation, but his natural position isn't Quarteback. xDD

or just make a special notation in the QB spot


----------



## Booster Beetle (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> meh....okay....but he's still the missing link...



Oh, no argument there. He scares the Hell out of me...I bet Marco feeds him small children or something.


----------



## Ponko (Sep 10, 2006)

No! Kobanzame is mine!!!!! *goes to make Kabanzame a mighty lineman*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> Oh, no argument there. He scares the Hell out of me...I bet Marco feeds him small children or something.




I was going along the theory that they sacraficed virgins in his honor every full moon


----------



## Ponko (Sep 10, 2006)

Whatever they are doing, someone should let Marco know that he should not be creating such freaks for simple football games. At least use them for a higher purpose, like scaring delinquent children straight.

Though I suppose he can do that and play football.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2006)

Rikyia's ability while unknown already has many of speculating on how powerful he might be. They gave a few interesting hints in regard to how much he can bench press and Marco warning him to try not to break too many bones, so we can say that it may not be a bluff that he's a good player. But outside of that, the guy is still a msytery  

Wants to know what's Ballista...c'mon Oujou's coach


----------



## Bass (Sep 10, 2006)

Speaking of mysteries....whatever happened to the NASA Shuttles?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Speaking of mysteries....whatever happened to the NASA Shuttles?



What do you mean? They were a U.S. Team visiting Japan.  

Take a guess...because you know they weren't staying in Japan forever


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

they only stayed in Japan for a week didn't they?...considering that was the length of time to reissue a passport


----------



## Pasty (Sep 11, 2006)

Is there actually any american football played in Japan?  I always figured it was just a sport played in the U.S. and they played rugby everywhere else.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 11, 2006)

Pasty said:
			
		

> Is there actually any american football played in Japan? I always figured it was just a sport played in the U.S. and they played rugby everywhere else.


 
Why yes, yes they do play American Football in Japan. heh


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

Pasty said:
			
		

> Is there actually any american football played in Japan?  I always figured it was just a sport played in the U.S. and they played rugby everywhere else.



and it's not just the US...Japan and Europe also have american football teams...

*my mom used to be a cheerleader for a british football team*...xD


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah, that's very interesting.
Is she into the sport of FootBall itself too, or just the cheerleadering aspect?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2006)

The sport of American football is gaining popularity worlwide so it's not surprising that it would be more of a mainstay sport as time passes (i.e. NFL Europe)


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 11, 2006)

Personally I would like to see more international crossover games in real life, similar to when we saw The Devil Bats go up against the Nasa Aliens/Nasa Shuttles televised to see how they all stack up to eachother.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> Personally I would like to see more international crossover games in real life, similar to when we saw The Devil Bats go up against the Nasa Aliens/Nasa Shuttles televised to see how they all stack up to eachother.



I would want someting like that as well. But if it's post christmas bowl I wouldn't be surprised if it we're and OVA or movie (or something not covered in the manga), that way people won't have to complain about the mangaka continuing past the christmas bowl and we can just blame it on the anime production company 

*still doesn't understand how there was a movie already out about the Kantou tournament years before even the manga started that arc* xDDD


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I would want someting like that as well. But if it's post christmas bowl I wouldn't be surprised if it we're and OVA or movie (or something not covered in the manga), that way people won't have to complain about the mangaka continuing past the christmas bowl and we can just blame it on the anime production company



The anime team has made an OVA already...xD...one of those good ol' jump festa specials.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> The anime team has made an OVA already...xD...one of those good ol' jump festa specials.



Oh..I thought it was classified as a movie (ANN...yeah, I know that's not a trustworthy source)

Or is the Jump Fiesta special different from the movie? :S


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 11, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Oh..I thought it was classified as a movie (ANN...yeah, I know that's not a trustworthy source)
> 
> Or is the Jump Fiesta special different from the movie? :S


 
Nope, they are the same thing. 
Just a 30 min special, I guess you could call it something of a pilot.
The voice actors were even different. heh

Live at Printemps de Bourges


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

I've had the jump festa special for awhile now....so I'm sitting through it and remembering that the subs are in french...but the golden bowl was indeed that special...

yeah...think of it as a pilot since it came out in 04...xD

you can tell it was influenced by the manga too...especially when they use manga panels for Yuki and little kurita...and also with monta's hair color...xD


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 11, 2006)

AWESOME series...just caught up with it...

It's #3 on my current Top 5 favorite manga list.

I really like the team dynamic... as well as the diverse cast of characters.

Also I like how Shin is modeled physically after Ken Shiro from FOTNS and Yumi or whatever looks like Tetsuo from Akira lol


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 11, 2006)

When I first saw Riku I immediately thought Hitsugaya from Bleach.

Anyone think it's another homage?


----------



## Axeman (Sep 11, 2006)

I've just read the first 3 volumes over 2 weeks or so. Man oh man, I'm loving it so far. I gotta resist spoiling anything for myself. >_<

Also, Hiruma is one of the few characters in manga to make me belly laugh hard, and rightfully so.


----------



## Ponko (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, Hiruma rocks. He is just such a nifty guy. Now, if I ever saw him in real life, I would probably run the other way....

*spoils Axe because she is mean like that* Mwahahaha! Mamori is actually a football player too! Kurita has a pet dragon named Sniffles! Sena's mother shaves him bald when she finds out he is playing football! Ohohoho! There shall be no surprises for you!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> When I first saw Riku I immediately thought Hitsugaya from Bleach.
> 
> Anyone think it's another homage?




You mean how Ikkyu kind of reminds people of Vegita xDD


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

actually...for me...Rikku made me think of Hiei from YYH


----------



## Bass (Sep 11, 2006)

Rikku....Hiei...explain please.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

the hair.....it's easy to see...for me that is....not much I have to explain....


----------



## Bass (Sep 11, 2006)

Hair...ehhh...I had the attitude in mind when comparing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> the hair.....it's easy to see...for me that is....not much I have to explain....



Typical anime hair sytle. I'm guessing you equated Iykku's dot on the forehead with Hiei's jagen eye? O_O


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

> Hair...ehhh...I had the attitude in mind when comparing.



....................first impression came from visuals and not actual character....

same goes for Ikkyu looking like Vegeta....

bozo



> Typical anime hair sytle. I'm guessing you equated Iykku's dot on the forehead with Hiei's jagen eye? O_O



NO...I thought of vegeta when I saw Ikkyu....I was talking about Rikku

bozo number 2


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2006)

spoiler pics for 201


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

hmmmmm....interesting


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Mori. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like they might actually show what happened to the Sphinx team during all this time. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

*crosses fingers as well*....well...they do need to explain it instead of just saying "oh..they look as if they went through a lot"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2006)

That would really burn me if the manga decided to skip the the grueling process the sphinx team must have gone through to get to this stage. If that we're the case I could already imagine an anime filler episode dedicated to that period xDD


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2006)

Pretty sure we'll get various glimpses of what they've been through, I doubt there will be a chunky flashback about it or anything though


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a right to be and talk in this thread XD  I am 100% unspoilerable.

Just wanted to drop by and say I'm glad they don't do the cookie-cutter pairing (mamori) and set up some scenes with suzuna, it's more realistic really. (And makes me, the eternal underdog supporter, happy)

Also, I'm glad they got rid of the secret identity , it was getting really tiresome!

By the way, is the manga ending after the Christmass Bowl?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> I have a right to be and talk in this thread XD  I am 100% unspoilerable.


It's always nice to have another EY21 fan to discuss this series. Welcome aboard  



> Just wanted to drop by and say I'm glad they don't do the cookie-cutter pairing (mamori) and set up some scenes with suzuna, it's more realistic really. (And makes me, the eternal underdog supporter, happy)



I kind of saw those possible pairings occurring. Suzunna and Sena are a pretty good match since their personalities compliment one another, and the same goes for Hiruma and Mamori. I agree, it would be kinda boring to pair Mamori with Sena...because I always got a brother/sister vibe from those two rather than a romantic coupling. 



> Also, I'm glad they got rid of the secret identity , it was getting really tiresome!



Yeah, some of us figured that he would reveal it right before or after facing shin but the words of wisdom from Rikku about Sena becoming a real football player really sunk in. Now, when he wears the eyeshield, it won't be to hide his identity, but because he has earned the recognition of being worthy of carrying the title.  



> By the way, is the manga ending after the Christmass Bowl?



That's what most fans want because they feel the series would degrade if it continued (I wouldn't mind a continuation though xD). But to be honest no one really knows. But in my opinion, I believe the manga series might end with the Christmas Bowl.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 13, 2006)

Is this really good? Cuz i dont even like sports


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

even if you aren't a fan of sports or specifically american football...anyone can get into the series...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2006)

Greatwolf7 said:
			
		

> Is this really good? Cuz i dont even like sports




Many EY21 fans aren't even sports fans. They don't try to bog down the audience with all the technicialities associated with the sport but instead entertains the audience with an awesome storyline, humor and action v_v

Plus, they slowly introduce novice fans into the world of American Football slowly instead of springing it all at once.


----------



## Pasty (Sep 13, 2006)

EY21 almost doesn't feel like a real sports manga at times.  They do these little vs things all the time, and all the people have their own moves that they do.  Even teams have a unique style to them.  Read the first chapter if you're skepticle, you'll be able to tell right off if you're going to like it or not.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the links Mori. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn...well, looks like they didn't do much flashbacks regarding the Sphinx training. And looks like Rikiya isn't all flash, but has substance....he's officially scary as hell :S 

Doburoku's new found wealth scene was so hilarious xDD


----------



## Taxman (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm thinking of sigging everyone's dumbfounded look at him...xDD

I need a trans though...

and yes....Rikiya is the missing link

maybe they talked about the training or something....>__>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of sigging everyone's dumbfounded look at him...xDD


Do it....do it  




> and yes....Rikiya is the missing link



The fact that their team mascot is a prehistoric animal more than bolsters your claim xDD


> I need a trans though...
> maybe they talked about the training or something....>__>



Yeah, perhaps. But it doesn't seem that lenghty. Maybe they'll be more discussion throughout the course of the game.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah that is true  he is " quarterback cruncher "  i wonder Devil Team will face Dino Team , ??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn...he could only wear mouth pieces made from strongest alloy titanium :S

Forgot cruncher, I'll call him the Quarterback Cannibal =O


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, he hasn;t eaten anyone quite yet =p

i wonder if we should start placing bets on the scoreline :/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know about the scoreline, but I can almost gurantee that Deimon's trainer will become very poor, very fast due to his betting on the Sphinx >_>


As for Rikya not eating anyone....it's still early in the game


----------



## Taxman (Sep 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Do it....do it



done and done

why did he bet on the sphynx...>___<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> done and done



Awesome theme xDD

Doburoku avy looks espcially awesome



> why did he bet on the sphynx...>___<



Because they want to show just how bad he really is when it comes to gambling


----------



## Bass (Sep 14, 2006)

Hiruma will be pissed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Hiruma will be pissed.




Him running after Dakurubo with guns ablazing might be an indication of his anger


----------



## Bass (Sep 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Him running after Dakurubo with guns ablazing might be an indication of his anger




Either that or Dakurubo goes missing and Hiruma pops out of nowhere with a red stain on his shirt. :S 

Premeditated murder...it's serious yet shocking business.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

Hiruma probably still needs him, so he might just torture the guy and call it a day. At least find out how the Dinosaurs/Sphinx game plays out before deciding the to kill the guy xDD


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 14, 2006)

F*ck the Gap, YA-HA XD!!
Sry, but Hiruma-ism simply overwhelmed me.
Yeah, so I read chapter 161-162 in RAW. But still I got impatient and since I can't hope for F-M to release it before the 4th October (when I can't access my PC for over a month) I simply read watched the picture show xD"

Now I'm at chapter 170 and it was the most amazing, hillarious and awesome chapter after the gap so far. Especially since it had many of Hiruma (who is, if you don't know, my favorite character XD... nr.2 is definatly jyumonji ?.?!) in it!

Now I'm gonna continue reading, YA-HA! XD


----------



## Bass (Sep 14, 2006)

Still....2 million down the drain...:S Though I wouldn't be surprised if Hiruma could find a way to wire the money back to himself.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

All Hiruma need is a little seed money and the money will continously flow in  

Remember the death march? If he really wanted to he most likely could have earned more money, but for some reason, Hiruma only takes what he needs. Seems he has even greater desires than just money...whatever they are...it must be dark :S 

xDD


----------



## Taxman (Sep 14, 2006)

winning is his greatest desire....even if money isn't involved.....


----------



## Bass (Sep 14, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> All Hiruma need is a little seed money and the money will continously flow in
> 
> Remember the death march? If he really wanted to he most likely could have earned more money, but for some reason, Hiruma only takes what he needs. Seems he has even greater desires than just money...whatever they are...it must be dark :S
> 
> xDD



Yeah...also, I noticed something....what happened to Sena's legs? I mean, they were in critical condition during the match and now they're acting like it never happened.


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 14, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Yeah...also, I noticed something....what happened to Sena's legs? I mean, they were in critical condition during the match and now they're acting like it never happened.



Heat sinks man, heat sinks...


----------



## Taxman (Sep 14, 2006)

enough time to get out of the football gear is enough time to cool down...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

Last game against the spiders, Sena was so exhausted and worn out that he fainted in Suzunna's arm, but he's all fine and dandy after competing with Agon? :S


----------



## Taxman (Sep 14, 2006)

um...there was a time gap...you know...from them getting out of uniform to the dinos and sphynx getting into theirs and getting onto the field...

who knows what Sena was doing in the locker room during that time....>__>...cortozone shot?...<__<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm assuming Sena would need more than a days rest for the amount of stain sustained in the game. He had to ice his knees multiple times and I would have to assume Agon and the rest of Shinryjuu put him through a more physically exhausting game than the Bando spiders or maybe I'm wrong and the bando spiders were a more trying team. Or another possibility is that Deimon's team improved on their stamina >_>


----------



## Taxman (Sep 14, 2006)

yes...let's say it's improved stamina........

unless you won't to accept the use of cortozone ....xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> yes...let's say it's improved stamina........
> 
> unless you won't to accept the use of cortozone ....xD




Improved Stamina is the easy way out  

I think the manga goofed a little...in Sena's recovery time v_v

*reminds me of Bleach where Ichigo was in his Bankai clothes but his Zanpaktu was back to normal* XDDD


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 14, 2006)

*had a heart attack during chapter 196/197*
*now has returned from the dead* YA-HA XD!
this was made of awesome xD"
*goes off to finally read the newest chapter*


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Last game against the spiders, Sena was so exhausted and worn out that he fainted in Suzunna's arm, but he's all fine and dandy after competing with Agon? :S



You naive boy you  He just wanted to rest and get some?, at the same time.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 15, 2006)

*gives Faizuddin a download* o.o


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 15, 2006)

thank you for that , i will check it out


----------



## Zissou (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link, kira-sama


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link, I read the chapter and...

Metal mouthpiece? That has *GOT* to be the most retarded idea EVER...
Doesn't that guy have a mother? She'd kick his ass so bad for putting metal near your teeth. Mine did.

jeez.. I still get goosebumps thinking about it.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2006)

Rikiya has a grill!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2006)

Rikiya just took all of the Sphinx's hard work and sweat they put into prepartion for the christmas bowl and flushed it down the drain


----------



## Taxman (Sep 15, 2006)

poor sphinx...the carmen mask was utterly destroyed....>___>

and a fool and his money are soon parted....>__>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> poor sphinx...the carmen mask was utterly destroyed....>___>


Perhaps the Carmen mask can be resurrected =/ 





> and a fool and his money are soon parted....>__>



Well, it wasn't like he was use to living in the lap of luxury yet. xDD
Although I can understand why he was so hesitant about gambling when they were in Las Vegas O_O


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2006)

Plus, the Sphinx quarterback will probably get injured like most of the people who get tackled by Rikiya.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Perhaps the Carmen mask can be resurrected =/



the panel with it cracking was very...um...depressing...>__>

and if their quarterback is injured...they are done right?...since that's the only one they have and can't play without one....>__<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> the panel with it cracking was very...um...depressing...>__>


Cracking...but not shattered....*yet* >_>





> and if their quarterback is injured...they are done right?...since that's the only one they have and can't play without one....>__<



He's not injured yet...so, until I see him being taken off on a stretcher, Sphinx still has a chance. v_v

Why am I defending the Sphinx, you might wonder....errh...no reason at all.

*bet all his money on a sphinx victory*


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2006)

I doubt the Sphinx has a back-up plan....a variation maybe but as soon as the Carmen mask formation gets shattered, it's over.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *bet all his money on a sphinx victory*



a fool and his money are soon parted....

I'm surprised considering you keep saying the Dino's are going to the finals....xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> a fool and his money are soon parted....
> 
> I'm surprised considering you keep saying the Dino's are going to the finals....xD




The manga reader in me says Dinosaurs versus Deimon in the Christmas Bowl, but the gambler in me says Sphinx has a big-ass line so bet on them  

@Bass: I doubt the game will be over within the first minute of the game. I mean it would be very boring if that were the case. I say Sphinx lose, but not before putting up at least a little resistance, to make things interesting.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> @Bass: I doubt the game will be over within the first minute of the game. I mean it would be very boring if that were the case. I say Sphinx lose, but not before putting up at least a little resistance, to make things interesting.




So....you're thinking (Sphinx) 7-16 (Dinosaurs) or something?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> So....you're thinking (Sphinx) 7-16 (Dinosaurs) or something?




Let's say the game is a blow out for instance. 

That wouldn't mean that Sphinx didn't give some good effort initially or towards the end...but I refuse to believe that the Dinosaurs will dominate every single second of the game. Sphinx must put up some kind of effort to make things intersting and perhaps show us what they acquired during the summer months of training.


----------



## Bass (Sep 15, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Let's say the game is a blow out for instance.
> 
> That wouldn't mean that Sphinx didn't give some good effort initially or towards the end...but I refuse to believe that the Dinosaurs will dominate every single second of the game. Sphinx must put up some kind of effort to make things intersting and perhaps show us what they acquired during the summer months of training.




Indeed....indeed.


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 16, 2006)

Can someone remind me how the matchups are? 

Deimon vs Shinryuuji,   Sphinx vs Dinos, but who do the White knights play? And what are the blocks? XD thanks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> Can someone remind me how the matchups are?
> 
> Deimon vs Shinryuuji,   Sphinx vs Dinos, but who do the White knights play? And what are the blocks? XD thanks




Seibu Wild Gumans versus Misaki Wolves (A Block)

Oujou White Knights versus Sado Strong Golems  (B Block)


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2006)

At the moment I see the sphinx performing well, their improvements to be seen and to be clear...but for them to still get trounced.

If the sphinx perform well and narrowly lose then we are left wondering whether the dino's are actually all that strong. If the sphinx perform well and get trounced the Dino's get some massive hype.

of course the sphinx could win o_O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't see Sphinx winning. The only time you put in a intimidating character such as Rikiya is to shock and setup the main protagonist for an eventual showdown. I see Sphinx showing life against the Dinosaurs but clearly losing. 

In other words Sphinx plays really well and impresses Deimon with their growth but it the Dinosaurs power is so great that it overshadows the Sphinx new abilities making them even more fearsome.


----------



## Bass (Sep 16, 2006)

Plus, Rikiya's grill will blind everyone on the field.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Plus, Rikiya's grill will blind everyone on the field.




Well, at least that's something to distract the fans once the QB gets mangled up and carried away on a stretcher (if he's lucky)

..but I still think the QB manages to stay in for a little while longer. In other words I don't believe that first tackle will take him out of the game *maybe a sign of his growth since the training* Remember how he wasn't use to being tackled because of his OLine always protecting him? Well, maybe during the summer he learned how to take some serious hits, and perhaps it might pay off with the first hit he's about to take.


----------



## Bass (Sep 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Well, at least that's something to distract the fans once the QB gets mangled up and carried away on a stretcher (if he's lucky)



Yep...shiny things tend to distract people from horrible injuries.  



> ..but I still think the QB manages to stay in for a little while longer. In other words I don't believe that first tackle will take him out of the game *maybe a sign of his growth since the training* Remember how he wasn't use to being tackled because of his OLine always protecting him? Well, maybe during the summer he learned how to take some serious hits, and perhaps it might pay off with the first hit he's about to take.




Still...he's the only QB so if his wrist gets injured, their passing game is finished and I doubt they have a runningback.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Yep...shiny things tend to distract people from horrible injuries.


It's a standard practice in Emergency rooms 





> Still...he's the only QB so if his wrist gets injured, their passing game is finished and I doubt they have a runningback.



Who says his wrist will get injured? I'm sure after all that time training during the summer he would have figure out a way to protect himself when getting sacked. It's not like he's being blindsided or something. Most NFL pros are able to protect themselves and the ball when getting sacked...thus preventing serious injury. It's usually when they don't see the hit coming.


----------



## Bass (Sep 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> It's a standard practice in Emergency rooms



WHAT?! When did this start?  





> Who says his wrist will get injured? I'm sure after all that time training during the summer he would have figure out a way to protect himself when getting sacked. It's not like he's being blindsided or something. Most NFL pros are able to protect themselves and the ball when getting sacked...thus preventing serious injury. It's usually when they don't see the hit coming.



But he did his training ALONE. He can't practive defensive measures by himself. Meh, I really doubt this match is going to end without serious injury...after introducing such a character as Rikiya and saying how most of his opponents are carried off on stretchers, it has to happen...plus, if it does happen, it'll set up dramatic conflict between the Devil Bats and the Dinosaurs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> WHAT?! When did this start?



After a study showing that kids respond better to treatment when being distracted by outside stimulus such as television.



> But he did his training ALONE. He can't practive defensive measures by himself. Meh, I really doubt this match is going to end without serious injury...after introducing such a character as Rikiya and saying how most of his opponents are carried off on stretchers, it has to happen...plus, if it does happen, it'll set up dramatic conflict between the Devil Bats and the Dinosaurs.



*I'm not saying he won't get injured. I'm saying he won't get injured on the very first play of the drive.*

And they did say he was practicing in the shadows, but not once did they mention that he did not practice with his team AT ALL. And they weren't specific on the drills he went through so perhaps his practices involved going to some pretty physical exercises that tested his endurance and tolerance to pain. 
*
It would be pretty anit-climatic if he was taken out so early. Then what's the point of even bringing up the Sphinx training? *


----------



## Bass (Sep 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> After a study showing that kids respond better to treatment when being distracted by outside stimulus such as television.



Dude....what's with the serious answer?  





> *I'm not saying he won't get injured. I'm saying he won't get injured on the very first play of the drive.*



Oh...alright. I agree with that.



> And they did say he was practicing in the shadows, but not once did they mention that he did not practice with his team AT ALL. And they weren't specific on the drills he went through so perhaps his practices involved going to some pretty physical exercises that tested his endurance and tolerance to pain.



Now, I would agree on the endurance/tolerance part but he has no scars nor does he look like he's been through some heavy stuff.




> *
> It would be pretty anit-climatic if he was taken out so early. Then what's the point of even bringing up the Sphinx training? *




To show that the Dinosaurs are the crushers of dreams?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Dude....what's with the serious answer?



I read a study on it less than a month ago, and it's still fresh in my mind  



> Now, I would agree on the endurance/tolerance part but he has no scars nor does he look like he's been through some heavy stuff.



I like to reserve my judgements until after the game has played. But at the same time I like to give him the benefit of the doubt. No sense in mentioning his training if he doesn't at least show off a thing or two he learned from that period. 




> To show that the Dinosaurs are the crushers of dreams?



Why can't they completely crush their dreams in the 3rd or 4th quarter rather than the first play of the game?


----------



## Bass (Sep 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I read a study on it less than a month ago, and it's still fresh in my mind



 




> I like to reserve my judgements until after the game has played. But at the same time I like to give him the benefit of the doubt. No sense in mentioning his training if he doesn't at least show off a thing or two he learned from that period.



Yeah....yeah.  




> Why can't they completely crush their dreams in the 3rd or 4th quarter rather than the first play of the game?



Because......I.....don't know?


----------



## EPSimpson (Sep 17, 2006)

What does the kicker for Deimon look like?  I'm only up to vol 6 but they said that because the kicker left Hiruma changed the whole offense.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

EPSimpson said:
			
		

> What does the kicker for Deimon look like?  I'm only up to vol 6 but they said that because the kicker left Hiruma changed the whole offense.




Only when he's clean cut


----------



## EPSimpson (Sep 17, 2006)

He looks cool.  Now its Ojo vs the Gods of Kanto or something I have a couple questions.  Whats Agon's position and whats his story?  Also whats the Ballista that Shin wanted to use?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 17, 2006)

Agon's position isn't clear....he usually plays Safety but he's also been seen playing as quarterback and receiver....

his story?......you'll eventually get there...

we have yet to see what ballista is


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> Agon's position isn't clear....he usually plays Safety but he's also been seen playing as quarterback and receiver....
> 
> his story?......you'll eventually get there...
> 
> we have yet to see what ballista is




I was almost positive the anime was going to show us Ballista before the manga xDD

Now, I know what you're thinking "how is that possible, when even the mangaka hasn't revealed it yet?"

It's anime logic so, it doesn't have to make sense


----------



## Taxman (Sep 17, 2006)

and they can always change it....xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> and they can always change it....xD




You know what...I never even entertained the thought that in regard to the manga and anime, one may continue on after the other has ended. For example, the anime could continue going even after the manga has ended, which will probably end up watering down the quality of the series, but it's possible if the anime is extremely popular. 

Or the anime wrapping before the manga finishes. Let's say the manga goes past the christmas bowl but the anime decides to end it there. It's possible...just look at other animes that end before their manga counterparts. 

meh..don't mind me....O_O


----------



## Taxman (Sep 17, 2006)

*doesnt' mind CJ*

plenty of manga keep going after their anime counterparts

Hikaru no go
Ippo
FMA

you know that bleach originally intended to end at ep 52

Berserk
Kenshin
etc...etc

Black cat is the only series I can think of that goes beyond the original ending and it sucked...xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *doesnt' mind CJ*
> 
> plenty of manga keep going after their anime counterparts
> 
> ...



*adds Mahou Sensei Negima to the list*





> Black cat is the only series I can think of that goes beyond the original ending and it sucked...xD



They skipped so many parts in the manga and then decided to go beyond teh manga ending...wow..truly unique and weird.



I mean, the manga could end after the christmas bowl, and I'm sure most purists would want it that way. But I'd still be wondering "what if"

*Deimon playing Nasa once more.
*Maybe a scenario involving an international tourny of sorts.

Plus, we're not certain if Deimon will end up playing Seibu, but that is one of the matches everyone has been looking forward to especially Monta. Perhaps another run in with them in another venue?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 17, 2006)

anything is possible...

but the christmas bowl has been the overall goal since the beginning...>__<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2006)

"Christmas Bowl" has been the driving theme of this entire series. And it would make perfect since to end it once their goal has been met or the Christmas Bowl has ended. But other series have cashed in on their popularity often extended it to the point were the quality suffers. While I hope that isn't the case with Eyeshield, my imagination can still run wild with thoughts of them facing even tougher challenges in the future...even at the risk of losing their seniors and possibly one of the most brillant and influential characters in a manga series (Hiruma)


----------



## Mori` (Sep 18, 2006)

did someone mention the black cat anime >______<

raaarghghghghghghhghghghghghghghgh

---

I decided not to worry about where the series might finish anymore, I'll just enjoy it till it ends


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 18, 2006)

Having just managed to catch up to the manga (on saturday) I had started to think about where it would end as well. I would love to see the series go on beyond the christmas bowl but at the same time it just wouldnt be the Deimon Devil Bats if Hiruma and Kurite were not there anymore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> did someone mention the black cat anime >______<
> 
> raaarghghghghghghhghghghghghghghgh
> 
> ---



xDDD



> I decided not to worry about where the series might finish anymore, I'll just enjoy it till it ends



Yeah, I want to take the "wait and see" approach as well. Necause I could stand here and keep weighing the pros and cons of continuing the series after the Christmas bowl but in the end it's either goingto happen or not going to happen and there's not much I can do to influence it in any direction. I'll just enjoy the ride and hope Deimon wins the whole thing


----------



## Taxman (Sep 18, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> did someone mention the black cat anime >______<
> 
> raaarghghghghghghhghghghghghghghgh



at least the OST is fun to listen to......if only they would have put the song Creed played on the piano in the actual OST...it would have been perfect...*still trying to find that song*

meh...no matter how it ends...I still will love the series...but I have to agree with the point that it just won't be the "devil bats" without hiruma or kurita...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> at least the OST is fun to listen to......if only they would have put the song Creed played on the piano in the actual OST...it would have been perfect...*still trying to find that song*



The OST is what draws me to the Eyeshield21 anime. If it weren't for the music there wouldn't be much reason to watch the anime. I love the inserts, team theme music and most of the OP's and ED's. Even when I read the manga, I often find myself playing certain EY21 songs in my head, such as when Seibu is playing I can hear their team song blaring as I read through each page or when Sena makes a big play the song "Codename: Eyeshield12" is played. Maybe I'm the only one who thinks that way as he reads the manga  



> meh...no matter how it ends...I still will love the series...but I have to agree with the point that it just won't be the "devil bats" without hiruma or kurita...



Yeah, it wouldn't be the same, but if they continued on, I'd just refer to that period as the Deimon golden Era


----------



## Taxman (Sep 18, 2006)

but a golden era would suggest an era in which they were good....xDDD...like your miami dolphins...

*wonders if you actually read my post on the OST since I was talking about black cat and not ES21...*

I watch the ES21 anime to see moving images......

*changes avy to a classic that he's thankful was saved onto a disk before the laptop crashed*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> but a golden era would suggest an era in which they were good....xDDD...like your miami dolphins...


Okay, it would the golden year *to be technical* v_v




> *wonders if you actually read my post on the OST since I was talking about black cat and not ES21...*



I read the post, but I thought I'd bring back a bit more relevance. Because responding to it with more Black Cat convo would take it even more off-topic. So, I decided to put a EY21 spin to it. 



> *changes avy to a classic that he's thankful was saved onto a disk before the laptop crashed*



Much better. Most people will be able to put two-and-two together now. *in reference to avatar and sig*

So, I'm guessing I am the only one who mentally plays EY21 music in his head when reading the manga?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 18, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Okay, it would the golden year *to be technical* v_v



still...a year in which they were better...why downplay the devil bats after a miraculous season and trying to sell to the audience that it would be a bigger obstacle....=/





> I read the post, but I thought I'd bring back a bit more relevance. Because responding to it with more Black Cat convo would take it even more off-topic. So, I decided to put a EY21 spin to it.



you didn't need to respond to my offtopicness in the first place...>__>



> Much better. Most people will be able to put two-and-two together now. *in reference to avatar and sig*



meh....I was messing with different stuff in photoshop with the avy...but then realized that none of the scar pictures from recent chapters have been that high of quality...thus finding my gif disk to blow the dust off of grand being pwned.



> So, I'm guessing I am the only one who mentally plays EY21 music in his head when reading the manga?



yes.....

but there are plenty of people who listen to the naruto OSTs while reading naruto...xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> still...a year in which they were better...why downplay the devil bats after a miraculous season and trying to sell to the audience that it would be a bigger obstacle....=/



They do that with series all the time. An underdog team rises through the ranks and claim a miraculous championship. What's next? Well defending it of course. (i.e. Beyblade)






> you didn't need to respond to my offtopicness in the first place...>__>



But I did...




> meh....I was messing with different stuff in photoshop with the avy...but then realized that none of the scar pictures from recent chapters have been that high of quality...thus finding my gif disk to blow the dust off of grand being pwned.



I wouldn't mind that scene being played for all etertnity, because I hated that guy 




> yes.....
> 
> but there are plenty of people who listen to the naruto OSTs while reading naruto...xD


That doesn't sound to reassuring....but I have the entire EY21 OST on my mp3 player and listen to it nearly everyday, so maybe that's why I often hear it when reading the manga.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 18, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> They do that with series all the time. An underdog team rises through the ranks and claim a miraculous championship. What's next? Well defending it of course. (i.e. Beyblade)



defending it without Hiruma just sounds silly......>__<...and wasn't beyblade an individual competition thing?...how many team sport anime do you know that it continues for the team to defend their title?...if they win it at all...

*bread making doesn't count and any form of "team Yugioh" doesn't count either*



> But I did...



*smacks*




> I wouldn't mind that scene being played for all etertnity, because I hated that guy



he's actually rather awesome in the manga....>__>





> That doesn't sound to reassuring....but I have the entire EY21 OST on my mp3 player and listen to it nearly everyday, so maybe that's why I often hear it when reading the manga.



I have the entire FSN OST on my ipod yet have only found one chapter of it's "manga" and I have the whole black cat OST...but it just doesn't fit with the manga....and I have a few selected songs from naruto...I have the first two E7 OSTs...but it to doesn't fit well with the manga....I have all 3 FMA OSTs yet they don't seem to fit that well either...=/

I don't have any of the ES21 OSTs...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> defending it without Hiruma just sounds silly......>__<...and wasn't beyblade an individual competition thing?...how many team sport anime do you know that it continues for the team to defend their title?...if they win it at all...



It's a team sport although the format sometimes vary. Basically a team of 4 players and one alternate and best of 3 matches. Some matches are tag team depending on the competition. Plus, in the 3rd season, Tyson had to play with an entirely new team (basically all his heavy hitters like Kai and Rei decided to play for different teams). 

And you can't use the one on one not being a true team sport, because Baseball is considered a team sport, but when you're on the mound, you're batting, not the entire team. 

And I can draw other parallels, such as Agon being a once in a thousand year genius, the same argument can be applied to Brooklyn who never had to practice a day in his life and won with ease. And both seemed to crumble at losing at people or "thrash as they refer to" that they had no right losing to. 




> I don't have any of the ES21 OSTs...


That just pierced my heart =/



> *bread making doesn't count and any form of "team Yugioh" doesn't count either*



Why doesn't Yakitate count? O_O
This is why bread artisans aren't respected as athletes or gladiators in this day and age >_<


----------



## Hissatsu (Sep 19, 2006)

hey, I want some input on how you guys think the turnament will break down all the way, I think the dinosaurs will beat Taiyo, then lose to the wolves, who'll fight the devilbats after they beat the whiteknights.............do I sound crazy


----------



## Taxman (Sep 19, 2006)

yes...because you are saying that a team with little focus will beat the gunmen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2006)

Wolves beating Gumans? :S

I can't possibly see a team that has been given no recognition beating one of  Sena's main rival O_o

Might as well say the Golems are going to wipe the floor with the White Knights


----------



## Taxman (Sep 20, 2006)

that's why I said he was crazy....xDDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> that's why I said he was crazy....xDDD




Crazier things have happened....just not in Eyeshield21 xDDD

Golems and Wolves get no spotlight, so I see them as mere speedbumps v_v


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2006)

es21 202nd down spoilers

(warning, seems to have at least third 1/4 scores)


*Spoiler*: __ 




簡易
白秋　32―0　太陽

全員死亡

観客の一人がプギャーと笑う
俄王「今、番場笑ったの出てこい」
その観客ビビル

見ていた陸「笑ったのは俺だよ」
睨みあう俄王と陸

俄王「お前じゃない」と立ち去る

西部ｖｓ岬
狼谷「この長い足で　瞬・殺　してやるよ！」

―試合終了～～～！！

西部82－14岬

全員「瞬殺――――！！」

今週終わり


----------



## Taxman (Sep 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





82-14!?!?!??!?!?!?!....O_______O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> es21 202nd down spoilers
> 
> (warning, seems to have at least third 1/4 scores)
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Nani? O_o

Well, at least they scored 14 points in the first half. So, the dinosaurs are actually legit. We don't have to worry about Rikyia just being their for intimidation.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 20, 2006)

actually...rereading that spoiler...I don't think that humongous score belongs to the sphynx game...>__>


*Spoiler*: __ 



the kanji doesn't match the 32-0 score...the kanji for the 32-0 score is the sphynx vs dinos...I know that for a fact...because I compared the kanji from the previous chapter when it was their turn to play.

the 82-14 score on the other hand....is the gunmen game...

you can also tell considering the quarterback in the screencap is using Kid's shotgun release...xD...thus it's kid...and the uniforms look like the gunmens


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> actually...rereading that spoiler...I don't think that humongous score belongs to the sphynx game...>__>
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




That probably would make more sense because the gunmens are already known for running up the score in their games. But I still find it odd that they decided to play all the first round matches in one day 

I mean that would make 3 games played in one day, and no doubt Oujou would face Golems later on that day as well, since it wouldn't make any sense for them to play on another day.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2006)

more pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Gaou is even more dangerous than once thought. Based on that game he isn't some mindless beast (missing link), but is very intelligent. He just choose not to restrict his abilities. He was even able to tell that it wasn't Rikku who was shouting bad words about Banaba-san. And Gumnans versus Dinosaurs will meet up in the semi-finals unless someone decideds to change it, but both teams seem to believe that's the case especially since they both won their first matches.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 21, 2006)

hehe you posted almost the same thing as i was just editting XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> hehe you posted almost the same thing as i was just editting XD



lol...well, I even though the game ended how it ended. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I was impressed that the for the first time the Quarterback didn't get hurt. basically the lineman sacraficed themselves to protect him. Too bad they had to forfeit midway through the game, but he would be basically playing without a line if he continued, and if he were to get injured then there sacrafice would have been for nothing 


...


----------



## Bass (Sep 21, 2006)

Good ears...:S


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2006)

Great chapter, I had mixed feelings about this Gaou Rikiya, but after reading this chapter he does seem to have some morals......or he just wanted to hurt someone else. heh *Shrugs*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

*downloads since he has yet to read the translation*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaou seems to have great respect for his opponents, which makes me glad, because he's not such a one dimensional character now. They have officially hyped up the Gunmans/Dinosaurs semi-final game


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

it better last more than one chapter...

*lols at the wolves saying how to not count them out and that the gunmen hadn't won yet*....xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

Dinosaurs/Gumans better last more than one chapter. The stage has already been set for the Showdown now that Riku and Rikiya have stood up toe-to-toe with one another xDD

And both of them obliterating their first round opponents only makes things more juicier. Not to mention that Deimon has a long history with that team, so I hope they don't give it the shaft treatment


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

and marco was unable to stop Rikya from giving some clues...Hiruma and Kid both figured something out from that interaction...>__>

*has an avy from that chapter and is considering a sig*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, Rikyia did mention something about Marco wanting him to hide a little information about his true strenght. And even if Rikku and Kid found something out, it might not be enough to win. 

Anything in particular for a siggy theme?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

I said Hiruma figured something as well as Kid...not rikku...

Hiruma:  KeKeKe, thanks to that...I understand something.

As for a sig...it may just be a splash of Rikku saying "I said it"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, Hiruma figuring out as well, might foreshadow a Devilbats/Dinosaurs in the near future.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

of course...they'll have to get past oujou first.....>__>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

Forget that...Oujou has yet to defeat the Golems yet  

And I truly don't see Deion losing to Oujou seeing how things are playing out.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

the golems will get the same treatment as the wolves...

as for the oujou comment....you never know...plenty of shounen series have the main person lose either in the final match or the match before the finals....hmmm...or maybe that's just for the series where the main character/team has always won...*hikaru no go*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

The Golems won't get beaten as bad as the wolves for the pure fact that the White Knights are more defense oriented, even with the resuurection of the QB/WR tandem. 

If Deimon loses before Christmas bowl, I'm even more certain the series will continue. Especially since the Dinosaurs on the other side are an interesting team, and I can't imagine them not posing a threat to Deimon.

It seems like they kind of rob the audience of the joy of seeing an interesting team taking on another team of interest. 

White Knights versus Dinosaurs, is somewhat like the NBA finals a couple years back that seemed boring as heck (San Antonio/New Jersey). I can't see White Knights versus Dinosaurs as interesing and White Knights versus Gunmans will be just as boring, seeing that they played one another on two seperate occassions beforehand. Why would the mangaka bore his audience?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

why would the manga-ka get through two matches in one chapter?...xDDDD....

the manga-ka just messed up the brackets in the beginning....>__<....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

Because he wants to give a great amount of attention to Deimon's next *two* matches


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

but now it feels rushed........


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

I can understand the Gumans/wolves game but I have to agree with you on the Sphinx/Dinosaurs game. He could have given it more attention if he wanted to, but decided to just fastforward through that game and show the aftermath =/


----------



## Bass (Sep 22, 2006)

I like the Misaki Wolves' runningback.  

He was spunky...plus, the little fang was cool. Too bad he won't be developed. He had such an interesting design.


Also, the Dinosaurs' uniform is ugly.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I like the Misaki Wolves' runningback.
> 
> He was spunky...plus, the little fang was cool. Too bad he won't be developed. He had such an interesting design.
> 
> ...



*waits for Kira to say he may get more developed if the series goes past the christmas bowl*


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I like the Misaki Wolves' runningback.
> 
> He was spunky...plus, the little fang was cool. Too bad he won't be developed. He had such an interesting design.





I agree, I thought he was a interesting character tooth included.
Even though eliminated hopefully we won't see the last of him like we didn't see the last of Onihei after he lost.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *waits for Kira to say he may get more developed if the series goes past the christmas bowl*




Why would I...I don't deal with losers  

although, I wouldn't be terribly shocked if I hear more about them in the spring tournament  [/backtracks]


----------



## SOL Bandit (Sep 22, 2006)

Does Bando play against Deimon? I just finished reading volume 17 and wanted to know if Sena plays against the other eyeshield 21?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

Will since this is the manga thread it wouldn't be spoilerish that I told you that Deimon does in fact play Bando in the third place game.  

As for Bando having the real eyeshield, I'll leave that one up to debate.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

the debate comes from who wins in that contest...am I right?.......xDDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> the debate comes from who wins in that contest...am I right?.......xDDD



Once again you nailed it...although on manga-helpers there's often debate over whether Akaba is the true Eyeshield. It's a title he held at that school, but is their a true eyeshield that goes beyond that accolade they bestow upon the best player that year at Notre Dame middle jr.High?


----------



## SOL Bandit (Sep 22, 2006)

what volumes is the game where deimon and bando play in, I would like to get them.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2006)

That would be Volumes 18 to 19.


----------



## SOL Bandit (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you, I'll be headin to the manga thread to request those.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 25, 2006)

I just finished all 202 chapters in two days XD I have to say this is a awesome manga  That last game against Shinryuji Naga was crazy, definatly one of of my favorite games in the series so far. I never would have guessed they would play the #1 team in the first round  Can't wait to see what happens next


----------



## Taxman (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah...that match was awesome....but we still feel that the brackets are a little screwy....>__<


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2006)

*starts spoiler dump*


*Spoiler*: _text summary, waiting on trans_ 




陸がロデオドライブで狼谷を抜いたところから

みんな「しゃああああああ！！」（西部のチアガール）

『西部ワイルドガンマンズ　圧勝――――！！」

セナ「陸の・・・ロデオドライブってさ目の前で急にグワッと早くなるんだけど　そのグワッがグワワワァアーッ！って感じで」
モン太「お　おう！よく分かんねえけどスピードアップしたって事だな！」

それを見つめる進　そして遠雷

『えーヘルメットに落雷の危険性がありますので念のため本日最終試合の王城ｖｓ茶土戦はナイターに延期いたします』

進消える

キッド「陸　お客さんだ」

陸の前に進
陸「え・・・今　なんて・・・？？」
進「ロデオドライブの走法を知りたい　ロデオドライブでスピードに緩急をつけいざタックルに行くその瞬間のみ120％のスピードで当たれば――
　　最高速度で上回る小早川セナを捕らえることができる」
陸（・・・子供でも分かる簡単な答えだ　進さんの強力な片腕がロデオドライブの急加速で懐まで伸びてきてボールを直撃する・・・！！）

進「タックルの直前での急加速―小早川セナを倒す為にずっと磨き続けてきたんだ
　　あと一歩　ロデオドライブの極意が加われば　全ては完成する・・・！！」
陸「そんなの教えられるわけないじゃないですか　俺と進さんはこの先当たるかもしれないんですよ？
　　いやそれ以前にあんたは雲の上だ　俺東京の決勝で進さんに負けたじゃないですか！なんで俺なんかに教わりに・・・」

進「走りの技術を学ぶ為だ　お前の方が技術力が高い」

進さん凄い　続く

続き
陸「進さんは・・・ずっと自分を高めることだけ見てる　なのに俺はこの先当たる敵だからどうとか
　　　どっちが格上とか格下とか・・・情けないんですよ自分が　それに自分のマヌケさもね

陸「進さんのMAXの力が見てみたい・・・！そんな理由で今から俺は自分の技の核を漏らそうとしている

　　ロデオドライブはカットを切る直前の一瞬　グースステップを入れるんです　これだけで進さんはもう―
　　　　実戦で使えばすぐわかっちまう・・・！」

陸を待っていたセナとモン太
「西部準決勝進出おめでとー！！」

陸、セナにロデオドライブの秘密を進に話した事を告げる

セナ「ホントのホントの強さの進さんに勝ちたい・・・！」
陸「・・・ああセナ　それでこそお前は『アイシールド21』だ・・・！

王城ｖｓ茶土開始

岩重、笑顔で突進
岩重「ぶっ　飛ば　せー！！」

『これはなんと・・・王城の大田原くん　あっさり破られたー！！』

にやっとする大田原さま

進「ありがとうございます　大田原さん」

陸（手のつけられない努力する天才―）
セナ（・・・・来る！　これが・・・・！！）

トライデントタックル！！！

今週終わり 





*Spoiler*: _spoiler pics_


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

they're really plowing through these games......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, well, the Oujou game doesn't look like it laste long. And domething seems to have gone down between Rikku and Shin *senses flashback scenes*


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 27, 2006)

ekkk! i am behind  i am in 201  iwill request in another time for pimping project


----------



## Bass (Sep 27, 2006)

Hmm....I'm guessing that
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Rikku wants to know something about Shin...he's probably asking him why he plays. I don't think we've heard Shin's past yet.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



from what i understand shin goes to see riku, and tells him he knows the secret behind the rodeo drive

or something like that


----------



## Bass (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why would Shin go to Rikku just to tell him that?  Unless Rikku asked him...either way, if Rikku wanted to know how Shin broke the Rodeo Drive, why didn't he ask after the Seibu/Oujou game a while back?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the scene in which Shin tells Riku about firuging out the rodeo drive seems to take place during a different time than the game....considering riku is wearing something different during the game and that scene with shin...so who knows when that convo was taking place...it's not like shin to just randomly talk with riku right before a game instead of being with the team.

Shin definitely says "rodeo drive" in that spoiler pic...*proud of his katakana deciphering*....

I don't think Rikku asked....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole Rikku/Shin discussion seems to be a hot topic. I guess timing is everything, because I don't know if Shin is going to tell him anything concerning the rodeo drive before their matchup, so I'm guessing it occurs sometime after. I wonder if Sena somehow manages to come up in the convo. Then again I can't understand a lick of Japanese, so I'd have to defer to someone who knows what's going on in those scenes.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I wonder if Sena somehow manages to come up in the convo. Then again I can't understand a lick of Japanese, so I'd have to defer to someone who knows what's going on in those scenes.



just popped over to mh

apparently the first thing shin says is that he wants to know the method of the rodeo drive o_O

Shin also thinks that sena is better than him!

---

trans by the worm



> Everyone is impressed with Riku's rodeo drive, the Oojou game is posponed to the night because of some problem with electricity, so Shin goes to Riku and asks him the secret of the Rodeo Drive,  Riku doesn't agree to tell him, and in the end, Shin manages to convince him, and he tells him every kid knows it, but the secret is in the second before the sudden accelaration where you get to 120% of your max speed. Sena and Monta were waiting for Riku to tell him congrats on advancing to the semi, and Riku tells sena he told Shin the secret of the Rodeo Drive, and Sena says he wants to fight Shin at his best of the best, so he doesn't mind it... In the end, the match goes on, and shin shows everyone his Trident tackle...
> By the way, Shin thinks sena is better than him, and because of that he trained all the time to beat Sena (he told it to Riku, I forgot to mention it)


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

hmmm...interesting....


*Spoiler*: __ 



so we see a new tackle yet we still have no idea what ballista is and probably won't until deimon vs oujou...*can see the final page now with the manager saying "use it...use BALLISTA"....dun dun dun....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Impressive. 120% of your maximum speed. Well, Shin is pretty honest with his comments xDD
I still wonder what possessed Shin to ask Rikku the secret to his technique. It's not like he went up and asked Sena the secret to his devil bat ghost earlier on in the series. I just figured Shin would figure it out by watching his opponents play in other games.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

^that's what the anime did to you CJ...xD


*Spoiler*: __ 



it's like why ask Sena about the devil bat ghost if he has yet to experience it....he has experienced the rodeo drive...


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it's like why ask Sena about the devil bat ghost if he has yet to experience it....he has experienced the rodeo drive...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But didnt Rikku fail to get past Shin even once in their game? I'm kinda curious as to why Shin cares so much about Rikku's rodeo drive as it proved completely ineffective against his spear tackle.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yet he saw that sena was able to get past it once at the end of the seibuu game...so he knows that any advantage is neccessary so not only would shin have a spear tackle, but could possibly be faster because of the rodeo drive....even though Riku couldn't get past Shin with it, doesn't mean it can't actually make Shin stronger/faster/smarter by knowing how it works and being able to implement it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^that's what the anime did to you CJ...xD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, in the manga he has seen Sena perform it during his earlier tourny games. I think you're referring to the fact that Shin and Sena played each other in a filler episode, but that wasn't my intention whatsoever xDD

wait, a minute, why would Shin ask Rikku the secret to his Rodeo Drive after the fact


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yet he saw that sena was able to get past it once at the end of the seibuu game...so he knows that any advantage is neccessary so not only would shin have a spear tackle, but could possibly be faster because of the rodeo drive....even though Riku couldn't get past Shin with it, doesn't mean it can't actually make Shin stronger/faster/smarter by knowing how it works and being able to implement it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



hmmm, I guess I didnt really think that Shin would want to use it himself. After all Shin is a defensive back so I wouldn't think moves like the devil bat ghost and rodeo drive would be good for him considering they are both used to get past/around people. The only reason I thought Shin would want to know how the technique works was so that he can pick it apart and find a way to beat it, which is why I thought it was weird since he already soundly beat the rodeo drive. Maybe he thinks it will reveal a clue about Sena's running since him and Rikku have similar styles? Idk, well see I guess.


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, I guess I didnt really think that Shin would want to use it himself. After all Shin is a defensive back so I wouldn't think moves like the devil bat ghost and rodeo drive would be good for him considering they are both used to get past/around people. The only reason I thought Shin would want to know how the technique works was so that he can pick it apart and find a way to beat it, which is why I thought it was weird since he already soundly beat the rodeo drive. Maybe he thinks it will reveal a clue about Sena's running since him and Rikku have similar styles? Idk, well see I guess.




*Spoiler*: __ 



yea i agree


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what I was referring to which you obviously missed was that why ask sena about it when he hasn't experienced it for himself...he's experienced the rodeo drive...thus....


*Spoiler*: __ 



asks rikku about it...it makes sense to me....






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, I guess I didnt really think that Shin would want to use it himself. After all Shin is a defensive back so I wouldn't think moves like the devil bat ghost and rodeo drive would be good for him considering they are both used to get past/around people. The only reason I thought Shin would want to know how the technique works was so that he can pick it apart and find a way to beat it, which is why I thought it was weird since he already soundly beat the rodeo drive. Maybe he thinks it will reveal a clue about Sena's running since him and Rikku have similar styles? Idk, well see I guess.




*Spoiler*: __ 



if it makes shin go faster....it would be viable...but I know what you are saying....it would indeed make more sense for him to try and pick it apart and try and use that as a foundation against the devil bat ghost.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 27, 2006)

Is it safe to converse here now I am up to date with Eyeshield21?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> what I was referring to which you obviously missed was that why ask sena about it when he hasn't experienced it for himself...he's experienced the rodeo drive...thus....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




I understand that he hasn't experienced the devil bat ghost, but I don't understand why Shin would even have any questions about the Rodeo Drive. I just assumed that he would have figured everything concerning the technique while playing and obviously dominating Rikku.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I understand that he hasn't experienced the devil bat ghost, but I don't understand why Shin would even have any questions about the Rodeo Drive. I just assumed that he would have figured everything concerning the technique while playing and obviously dominating Rikku.



it goes back to what Shin always said....if you're fast enough...it won't matter how strong you are....Riku just wasn't as fast as Sena and thus was stopped....and don't forget that all the gunmen had was a running game at that point....

*rambles on*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> it goes back to what Shin always said....if you're fast enough...it won't matter how strong you are....Riku just wasn't as fast as Sena and thus was stopped....and don't forget that all the gunmen had was a running game at that point....
> 
> *rambles on*



Yeah, Shin was able to stop Rikku because he isn't as fast as Sena. And I figured since he was able to stop Rikku he wouldn't have needed to ask him the secret to his technique because the game play would have revealed it on it's own.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2006)

*tries to remember if the chapter that shows what happened during the oujou vs seibuu game actually showed rikku even attempting the rodeo drive...>__>


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *tries to remember if the chapter that shows what happened during the oujou vs seibuu game actually showed rikku even attempting the rodeo drive...>__>



Ya, it does. Well it shows Rikku running at Shin saying "This is my Rodeo Drive!" and then the next page/panel shows Rikku getting spear tackled and Monta saying that even though Rikku tried his best he couldn't get past Shin once. It was chapter 167 btw.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Ch. 203_ 



As if Shin wasn't strong enough, his Trident Spear tackle was incomplete this whole time :S 

His spear + Rodeo Drive will spell big trouble for Sena. Let's see how he fairs against Shin at his Maximum potential. 

But Sena even mentioned that Shin would have figured it out on his own anyways, but I guess Rikku and Sena like a challenge (as well as all that honor stuff), so of course Rikku thought him the secret.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

Caught up to the latest 


*Spoiler*: _203_ 



Spear+Rodeo Drive = Trident Tackle? o_o

Shin needs even MORE strength/techniques? X_X Oh well, this can only mean trouble for Sena unless he too evolves his techniques to maximum strength.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _203_ 



Guess I was wrong, Shin does want to combine the rodeo drive with his spear tackle. Man, with those two Shin is going to be even more of a monster then he was before lol I wonder how Sena is going to beat the Trident Tackle. I'm sure he's going to come up with something mid-game to defeat it, but I wonder what it will be.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _203_
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I was wrong, Shin does want to combine the rodeo drive with his spear tackle. Man, with those two Shin is going to be even more of a monster then he was before lol I wonder how Sena is going to beat the Trident Tackle. I'm sure he's going to come up with something mid-game to defeat it, but I wonder what it will be.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's what I like about Sena. Even though he does work hard in improving his techniques and his abilities, his biggest breakthroughs occur during the actual games. And that's probably why Shin wanted to learn the Rodeo Drive because he feels it's probably the only way to keep pace with Sena. And Shin's powerup will result in Sena somehow finding a way to improve his abilities during actual gameplay. The only question is whose resolve will win out in the end?


----------



## ydraliskos (Sep 28, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The only question is whose resolve will win out in the end?



Sena's, doh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> Sena's, doh



*Spoiler*: __ 





I was trying to set up some tension for the next matchup  

although some people here will say that Deimon could lose the next match. O_O


----------



## Taxman (Sep 28, 2006)

^I can be one of those people.......do remember that most of shonen series don't end with them winning the entire thing...>__>


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 28, 2006)

Didn't expect this. 


*Spoiler*: _203_ 



Shin's a monster. xD

The Devil Bats vs Ojo White Knights...I can barely wait.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^I can be one of those people.......do remember that most of shonen series don't end with them winning the entire thing...>__>




*Spoiler*: __ 




The game is starting soon, and I'm itching to make a wager on the outcome  
You can guess which team I'm betting on winning.


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2006)

Meh, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



so Shin got a powerup.....what can Sena learn to counter this? A combination of his own? Maybe he'll meet the real Eyeshield 21 who'll give him an uber tip.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Hmm_ 



I'd like to see that. Shin has already said Sena evolves in matches, however I would like to see him come up with something new to add to his arsenal. Do you think it will be speed-based or strength-based if it's a new move? If you think Hayato will teach Sena something, Hayato would be able to teach him some strength tips. However I don't want Sena to be an uber-complete amazing player yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Meh,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Meet the real eyeshield? So, you're not expecting the semi-finals to take place the next day? xD
The tournament scheduling as puzzled me so far, with their third place game and all first round games being played the same day. So, I naturally thought they'd play the next round the very next day giving their players no time to rest  


Seriously, I hope they get at least a week to prepare but I'm having serious doubts about that.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, Shin is crazy. That dude is powerful enough already, the Trident will be extreme xD".
I hope Hiruma has something nice in store for an Anti-Ojo match XD


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm still wondering what team the 'real' Eyeshield 21 is on.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 28, 2006)

Linali Lee said:
			
		

> I'm still wondering what team the 'real' Eyeshield 21 is on.



Notre Dame Fighting Irish........>__>


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 28, 2006)

Kotatsu-Man Z said:
			
		

> Man, Shin is crazy. That dude is powerful enough already, the Trident will be extreme xD".
> I hope Hiruma has something nice in store for an Anti-Ojo match XD



Oh, Im sure Hiruma has thought up tons of ingenious plans for the Ojou match that no one would ever suspect. He's the kind who would have back up plans for his back up plans in a game like this


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 28, 2006)

Isn't the real eyeshield only in Notré Dam xD?

The Ex-real-eyeshield said that it's always the best. So maybe he was succeeded. Or since he left, that spot was vacant. Who cares about real or not real eyeshield. If Ojo wins, that is to worry about. And of course the Dinosaurs and Gunmens ^^ 


@scorpio I think so, too xD"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2006)

They haven't shown Hiruma in awhile but no doubt he's working on a plan to attack Ojou. The white knights have a serious threat in their passing game and on defense, Sena will have to be forced to take on a complete Trident Spear Tackle. I'm guessing Ballista might have something to do with the rest of Deimon's attack. After all Deimon has a pretty reliable air game now that Yuki, Monta and Taki are integral parts. Ballista must be something that addresses that part of Deimon's offense. Then again it's just a theory and I may be completely off the mark.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 28, 2006)

wasn't hiruma in last weeks chapter?...O__O...he was holding up bombs so that Rikyia wouldn't go towards them......and even mentioned how he understood something about Rikyia...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> wasn't hiruma in last weeks chapter?...O__O...he was holding up bombs so that Rikyia wouldn't go towards them......and even mentioned how he understood something about Rikyia...




My mistake...I meant I haven't seen Hiruma mention anything regarding Oujou. Last week's chapter was more focused on the Dinosaurs and more spcefically Rikiya. I was planning to mention that little tidbit in my last post, but neglected to post it.


----------



## Bass (Sep 28, 2006)

Bombs? They looked more like tasers to me.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 28, 2006)

*looks closer*

yep...tasers....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Bombs? They looked more like tasers to me.



I agree, they look like tasers but the way Hiruma's holding them, I can understand why some people might have thought they were bombs or some other kind of weapons.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 29, 2006)

I thought they were tasers at first glance as well...


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 30, 2006)

Sena could surpass Lightspeed to beat Shin...somehow.


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 30, 2006)

where the new chap ??

i am new to eyeshield


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 30, 2006)

I think Ojou will keep the _Ballista_ until some time in the Devil Bats Game. 
Since the Ballista is "a revolution in ojou battle tactics", involves Shin, is the name of a siege weapon... I can assume it is surely an offensive play. Since Ojou has a very good defense, such an offensive play is very good, and can be a jab in the gut for Deimon (who has the best offensive, while Ojou has the best defense).
Maybe Shin acts as a running back or better atight end. Assuming that thea ballista is a formation (like the wishbone), maybe shin rushes through the center. A ballista is a kind of huge crossbow. And normal formation resembles it. The line can be the crossbow part. The "bolt" is obviously Shin. But since they couldn't do it before, maybe the crossbow/ballista formation is crucial, and shin passing through relies on his teammates...

Well it'S still mysterious, but I bet on a highly offense play

PS: I lol'ed at the >4< self defense electrocuters xD"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't know if Ballista is an offensive tactic. After all the biggest proponent of the plan is Shin *defensive player*, I could understand if it were Sakuraba or the Quarterback, pushing for the plan to be used during the game, but Shin usually plays on defense unless he planed to play on offense in the previous game where he reccommended it. Meh...I could be wrong, but I'm guessing they must have something in stored for Hiruma and the passing game, so that's why I thought that maybe it might be a defensive oriented plan of attack.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 30, 2006)

But they had the idea for it way before, when they played Shinryuuji in the Spring Tournament. So I think an offensive Shin is realistic. I mean, he's as strong as Otawara and as fast as riku (maybe), he could plow through the enemy, like it's nothing o.o"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah, I knew they had the plan before. I remember Shin mentioning it during the Shinjyruu game, but since they were basically mandhandled on defense, *Shin's forte*, I thought maybe they'd have a defensive scheme to stop them and maybe Ballista would be that scheme. Shinjyruu offense really took it to them and exposed Shin because he couldn't be everywhere at once. I though Ballista was suppsoe to alleviate that gap, so Shin wouldn't be the only person defending


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe they get Hiruma-ish and Ballista is in the scheme of "Even if they score 99 points, if we score 100, we still win XD!". So they give up some defense parts to get some points Apparently they never really got points against Shinryuuji, except for a kick... so even if they have a awesome defense, if they don't score, they can't beat Shinryuuji.
That was maybe why Shogun was against doing it. "The others are not ready", meaning that the holes in the defense shin will maybe leave, are still too big. Or that they can't perform the offence part yet. Which Shin can, because he has power, speed and understanding of football... being a temporary runningback, would be a piece of cake for him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2006)

Hmmh..I'm still on the fence about Ballista being an offensive battle tactic. Then again you could be right, it's just that I can't imagine them trying to outscore Deimon. I think they'll get their points with their QB/WR combination, but a full-fledge offensive assualt doesn't seem like Oujou's style, at least not when it employs using Shin. 

I think I mentioned awhile ago that Shin would be a power house on offense, but I don't know if that would be their secret plan.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 1, 2006)

Shin and the Rodeo Drive is his way of getting into the world of speed of light. By the way, the only time Deimon met a crazy fast running back was with Riku, right? And they needed Sena to stop him. But if Shin does it Sena would be pretty hard pressed to tackle SHIN.

Also, what exaclty IS the Christmas Bowl?


----------



## Mori` (Oct 1, 2006)

> I think I mentioned awhile ago that Shin would be a power house on offense, but I don't know if that would be their secret plan.



thats been part of my train of thought for a while now, possibly the ballista involces shin playing on offense.

My main thought being that ballista's were an old type of large powerful crossbow that basically shot spears at people....

who has a spear tackle >__<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2006)

Bankai said:
			
		

> Shin and the Rodeo Drive is his way of getting into the world of speed of light. By the way, the only time Deimon met a crazy fast running back was with Riku, right? And they needed Sena to stop him. But if Shin does it Sena would be pretty hard pressed to tackle SHIN.
> 
> Also, what exaclty IS the Christmas Bowl?



The best way I can phrase it is that it's basically a high school football championship game. 

Shin:

Spear+Rodeo Drive= game over for Sena

I really want to see how Sena evolves in that match, and what technique is created from playing a completed Shin


----------



## Bass (Oct 1, 2006)

What else can Sena do? Highspeed cutting, diving, and dodging.....he's basically covered his basics but he'll have to do more to compete with Shin. Unless, Hiruma comes up with a plan to stop Shin by using the offensive power of Sena and Ishimaru but Sena will probably refuse by saying he wants to face Shin one-on-one. Meh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2006)

Sena always manages to rise to the occassion when need be. I have no idea what Sena has plans next, but even Sena didn't know he was going to pull off the Devil bat Hurricane when he did. It was all natural instinct, and he'll once again do that in the game against Oujou. O_O


----------



## Bass (Oct 1, 2006)

But what else can he do that's new and exciting?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2006)

You'll have to ask the mangaka that question. I didn't know what else he could have done after the the devil bat ghost but lo and behold the devil bat hurricane came into play


----------



## Taxman (Oct 1, 2006)

he has speed...a new way to cut...a spin move...and a dive...

what else could there be?....I can't think of anything.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Oct 1, 2006)

Can he run over people yet or stiff arm?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> he has speed...a new way to cut...a spin move...and a dive...
> 
> what else could there be?....I can't think of anything.




That's probably what makes the next matchup so exciting. Not knowing just how te author plans to out do himself this time around. I'm not going to even pretend to know just how and if Sena could develop a new technique during the game, but I'm eagerly looking forward to whatever may come my way as I continue reading on.


----------



## Bass (Oct 1, 2006)

Uzumaki~Kakashi said:
			
		

> Can he run over people yet or stiff arm?




Well....he used a stiff arm during the Deimon/Naga match after remembering how Panther using it. And I don't think Sena has the build to run over people. xD


----------



## Taxman (Oct 1, 2006)

Uzumaki~Kakashi said:
			
		

> Can he run over people yet or stiff arm?



his style of playing isn't to stiff arm or to run over people...he isn't strong enough to bowl them over and he doesn't have the wingspan to stiff arm....consistantly that is

but panther can do that


----------



## Bass (Oct 1, 2006)

Sena: Kage Bunshin no Jutsu! 
Everyone: O_O

*Sena scores 4 touchdowns at the same time*


----------



## SOL Bandit (Oct 1, 2006)

If Sena can pass then he can do a trick play, Hiruma can give him the ball as if it were a run and Sena could throw to Monta. Its a common staple for NFL teams nowadays.

Its not really a new ability but it would be nice to see.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 1, 2006)

Sena will steal Shin's speed, Flash-style. A more plausible idea is that he tackles Shin the same way he did Agon, and uses Shin's speed against him. Shin would be totally 'WTF'


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 1, 2006)

Bankai said:
			
		

> Sena will steal Shin's speed, Flash-style.



I lol'ed  

Anyways, Im kinda thinking that Sena will break the "light barriar" some time in the game against shin, something like Running 40 yards in 4.1 seconds making him too fast for even Shin's improved tackle to reach. It would fit Shin's origional perdiction that if there was someone out there fast enough so that he could not touch him then it wouldn't matter how powerful he was.

Thats just my guess though, it could be anything really.


----------



## Eyeshield 21 (inactive) (Oct 2, 2006)

Has episode 77 been released as of yet?


----------



## Eyeshield 21 (inactive) (Oct 2, 2006)

As you can tell I'm new here and I thank you for your cooperation. As well as no flaming.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 4, 2006)

pics from 204


*Spoiler*: __ 





sounds like Oujou squished their opponents and now its prep time for the next games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> pics from 204
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



*senses flashbacks making an appearance in this chapter*


----------



## Taxman (Oct 4, 2006)

thank you captain obvious....>___>

only two spoiler pages this week?...=/


----------



## Mori` (Oct 4, 2006)

been busy with uni starting up so not really had much time to look but yeah, only 2 pages unless i've missed something


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> thank you captain obvious....>___>
> 
> only two spoiler pages this week?...=/




I know, it's a gift I have v_v

*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm just wondering if there going to jump into the actual game next chapter or actually dedicate the entire chapter to Sena and Shin refelcting upon their past while looking forward to their future matchup?


----------



## Mori` (Oct 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



there's gotta be a few prep time chapters, sena should still be pretty much dead after the shinryuuji game and they'll want a few plans to put into action surely


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> there's gotta be a few prep time chapters, sena should still be pretty much dead after the shinryuuji game and they'll want a few plans to put into action surely



*Spoiler*: __ 





You're right, they need to give Sena some rest, plus this is one of the biggest games of the series. 

Although I don't see them giving them time off just to rest. Because they were pretty much able to squeeze 4 games into one day. If they spread them out a bit more, it would have been an indication that they want to give their participants more time to rest. 

Okay, I predict they won't have more than 3 chapters before getting into the action v_v or if they start earlier, it might be the Gumans/Dinosaurs game


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe every round is one day? ?_?


----------



## Mori` (Oct 5, 2006)

trans

*HERE*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2006)

^Thanks for the scantilation link.


*Spoiler*: __ 



hmmh..so it looks like Shin has perfected his move and Ootawara was feigning being knocked down, so Shin could practice his technique :S 

Although they didn't show a defintive score, by the looks of things it was a blow out. I can't wait to see the next game 

and if it's Sena's devil bat ghost against Sgin's Trident tackle, Shin wins, so Sena has to do something within the game to get back on even level with him.


----------



## Bass (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmm....Ikari will finally play in this match. I'm guessing he'll have some kind of uberskill that'll cause Oujou to take the lead for a while.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2006)

^I would guess so. I mean they don't keep him chained just for the sake of keeping him chained. And will finnally see their Ballista in action


----------



## Pasty (Oct 7, 2006)

Oujo vs Deimon... FINALLY.  Can't wait for this one.  I'm also pretty interested in the Dinosaurs vs the gunmen, seams like it could turn out to be pretty awesome.


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> ^I would guess so. I mean they don't keep him chained just for the sake of keeping him chained. And will finnally see their Ballista in action




I thought they kept him chained up because of his wild attitude.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone has a colored picture of Hiruma's face?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I thought they kept him chained up because of his wild attitude.




Don't you think his wild attitude and his talents might be related somehow? It just goes to show just how explosive and unpredictable he might be. And that kind of behavior could be very dangerous for the oppossing team


----------



## Taxman (Oct 7, 2006)

Bankai said:
			
		

> Anyone has a colored picture of Hiruma's face?



the cover of volume 9


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Don't you think his wild attitude and his talents might be related somehow? It just goes to show just how explosive and unpredictable he might be. And that kind of behavior could be very dangerous for the oppossing team




Or it could backfire on them.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 7, 2006)

That was an interesting chapter. I can't wait to see what Sena comes up with to defeat Shin. XD


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _205 stuff_ 



The Oujou Silver Knights vs the Oujou White Knights

golden generation vs current generation

practice match

ballista gets 'activated' at the end of the chapter


----------



## Taxman (Oct 11, 2006)

what?......O__O...they are actually going to show ballista before it's really needed?...


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2006)

apparently so o_O


*Spoiler*: _205+ speculation again_ 



what could end up happening is that we see them deciding to use the ballista and are shown the points score with the white knights losing, then next week we cut away to see what deimon are doing for their training.

When we get back to Oujou the white knights are then shown to have reversed the scores and the silver knights players to be pretty awestruck or something similar

would be a conveniant way to build hype, confirm how damaging it is and yet not reveal anything more


----------



## Taxman (Oct 11, 2006)

ah yes...that would probably be the best way to build up hype...xD....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _205 stuff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Very interesting. That would be a good way to hype up the technique. Of course tehy probably won't go into much detail to spice things up but I guess it's a way to show Oujou's true power when they turn to Ballista.






			
				Bass said:
			
		

> Or it could backfire on them.




Every weapon has a weak spot, so nothing is full proof


----------



## Win Z (Oct 12, 2006)

*EYESHIELD21- 205 RAW:*



> Random Curiousity


----------



## Taxman (Oct 12, 2006)

hahaha...so everyone's finally feeling the effects fo the Naga game...


----------



## Mori` (Oct 12, 2006)

hehe yeah, all dying =p

MamoXHiru moments this chapter were nice


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2006)

Hurray for the sabbath  

I knew they weren't that crazy to get everyone into game action so quickly. Well, Oujou looks like they didn't suffer much effects from the game, but then again they didn't just battle Shinjyruu  

lol @ vivid image of Suzunna and Mamori fighting over Sena xDD


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 13, 2006)

Good chapter. Nice to see the Devil Bats are getting some down time after a hard faught victory. I can actually completely relate with them right now XD I was playing football with some friends the other day and lets just say that playing full contact tackle football with no pads for 2 1/2 hours straight will leave you feeling pretty sore in the mourning XD

Anyways, next chapter looks very interesting. The ballista will finally be reveiled


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 14, 2006)

My User Rank is highly fitting XD


----------



## Mori` (Oct 19, 2006)

the hiruma page with the glasses and hat is god-win =p


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2006)

Suzunna and Mamori FTW  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what was going on and what kind of contest they were taking part in? :S 

And what exactly was Hiruma plotting? I mean it must have some relevance to the upcoming game judging by the tense expression on most of Oujou's players O_O


----------



## Mori` (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah, something of a strange chapter :/


----------



## Mori` (Oct 19, 2006)

Link removed

trans


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

That was pretty underwhelming actually.  maybe because I just read some Tenge.  But I dunno.  It was likea needed evil to gprogress the story.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh man... I was hoping this might happen... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I always wondered why Shin didn't play RB... since he could clearly be a threat at that...

Still the Devilbats were able to deal with Adon who seems to be as much of a monster as Shin, so they might have a chance.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 22, 2006)

^no....and it would seriously be surprising if you couldn't get it from either MU or RS...


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 22, 2006)

RS keeps telling me I'm already downloading a file and MU keeps tellign me all download slots are already in use.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 22, 2006)

^restart your browser and try RS again...if it still doesn't work...I'll up it on SS.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 22, 2006)

Nah, it seems to be a permanent problem for me... if you do upload it, thanks a lot


----------



## vanh (Oct 22, 2006)

I've just taken up this manga. The content is special, about America football, which is kinda strange for a manga. Quite humourous also, with Hiruma's extrodinary actings and Kurita's face . But isn't the pace somewhat too fast , making he reader sometimes feel dizzy ?Or it's just me ? well, I've only finished 2 volumes btw


----------



## Taxman (Oct 22, 2006)

^it may seem a bit fast near the beginning since not only do they have to prove how fast sena is, establish the main rival for sena, but then they have to get more members for the team....

but it isn't that fast....well...not until lately *like the last 4 chapters* IMO...xD


----------



## Bass (Oct 22, 2006)

Meh....Ballista wasn't OMGWTFBBQW as I thought it would be....though it was nice to see some old faces like Onihei.


----------



## vanh (Oct 24, 2006)

Is the anime better than the manga  ? I have a feeling I will like the anime more than the manga coz' Eyeshield21 is much more attracted when it's animated, I think


----------



## Taxman (Oct 24, 2006)

I love both...but lately the anime has changed a few things around that's a bit disappointing and causing me to love the manga more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm still a fan of the anime, but there's no denyng that the changes they made to their storyline initially irked me at first. 

meh...I'm still looking to the rest of the story being animated. 

As for the Ballista...him..now what is Deimon suppose to do with Shin running on offense? Plus, he's learned the Rodeo drive...if Deimon doesn't come up with some miraculous strategy then they should lose. If not I'm calling BS on it


----------



## vanh (Oct 24, 2006)

Kira said:
			
		

> meh...I'm still looking to the rest of the story being animated.


 
does it mean that the manga has ended  ?


----------



## Mori` (Oct 24, 2006)

no =p

i've seen a bit of the anime and I'd say I prefer the manga over it if I'm entirely honest. Of course I've not seen all of the awesome games I've read in the manga animated so I can't make a truly direct comparison but from my experience I liked the manga more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2006)

vanh said:


> does it mean that the manga has ended  ?




I'm guess you're not that far into the manga? Most of my comments were about the latest chapters. 

As for the manga/anime subject. I prefer the manga storyline, but love to see the story animated, so of course I also love the anime. I'm also a fan of the theme/insert and intro/outro music used for the series. I just wish that certain characters/events sticked closer to the manga storyline, but it's normal that an anime would use a little creative license to fit it's needs. Maybe they feel the story flows better in the anime when in it's altered form? 

meh...I'll just enjoy the anime for what it is and the manga for what it is. 
And hopefully see the beggining of the long awaited rematch between the two rivals.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 24, 2006)

I wonder how long of a break they actually have before they face off....

considering the devil bats have to come up with some for ballista...>__<

shin on offense =


----------



## TEK (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, the biggest thing is that if Shin is on offense, then that means Sena will need to work on his tackling abilities. Cuz offense-wise, Sena has reached an extremely high level. He'll probably reach his peak ability once he finds a way to defeat the Trident Tackle. But defense-wise, Sena has a lot more to learn and he'll probably evolve defense-wise in the match against Oujou.


----------



## Bass (Oct 24, 2006)

Meh, the only way Sena can become excellent on defense *during *the match is if he decides to throw his body like a torpedo at Shin after running at full speed. And if he does, there's always the chance that Sena will miss and suffer a spinal injuries or Shin will catch him and toss him into the stands.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 25, 2006)

Sena is also the only one who can stop Shin apparently, but he can't tackle someone with a bench press of 140 kg while he's 100 kg less. Shin could just knock him out of the way on the run, and there's also the Everest Pass that Monta should face up but his height makes it impossible for him. Oujou VS Deimon is going to be @_@ for Hiruma and co.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2006)

Oujou with Ballista present many challenges to current Deimon. That's why I said Deimon shouldn't be able to beat Oujou at this point and if they do they have to do something drastic and revolutionary to beat them...because they can't all of a sudden close the gap in an instance with just increased effort. You have the improved passing game, Shin's Trident tackle and Ballista to worry about. That onvolves some serious game planning, and if Deimon wins then no one must never doubt Hiruma's genius ever.....


----------



## Bass (Oct 25, 2006)

Either that or some serious DEM like the world has never seen before.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 26, 2006)

Hiruma even admitted that he's got no more trumps left. I wouldn't put it past him to bluff but still...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2006)

*keeps colored pages*

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder why the QB from Shinjyruu pays them a visit? It seems that he's talking to Sakuraba and perhaps Monta...*also notices some flashbacks*

meh..I'm confused...I'll wait for the translations.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 26, 2006)

From what I can gather, they're talking about the Kantou receiving game that's so darn awesome with Sakuraba, Tetsuma, Monta, and Ikkyu ,and Ikkyu looks like he's lost his self-confidence(no idea about that). I also think Sakuraba says that Shin is the current ace of Oujou...'for now'. Then talkign about Sakuraba being strong I think, and challenging Monta. Hiruma says that they've only got 3 days to counter 'Ballista', but I don't understand Doburoku at the end.

Keep in mind that this is all guessing form kanji.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 26, 2006)

forgot to say we might be a bit late with (or worst case scenario lacking in) ES translations this week (and after). Think the worm has some other stuff on his plate now to cope with but he did say he'd try to get them out by saturdays at the latest.

of course he could pop up with one within the hour and all will be jolly but just in case he doesn;t =p


----------



## Taxman (Oct 26, 2006)

colored pages were especially awesome this week...


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 26, 2006)

amazing about 207th but i wonder Argon's bro said about something ( i can't read it ) 
i love part of maid !!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2006)

I love how Shin says we're even when that defintely isn't the case :S 

Sure he plays both offense and defense now, but Oujou defense is actually stronger with Shin in Ballista. I guess that shows you the conditioning and natural ability gap between both players. 

I wasn't too keen on the whole Sakuraba trying to surpass Shin part. I know it's going to be an important theme but it never really interested me.


----------



## Altron (Oct 27, 2006)

can i get volumes. 7-10? thanks!


----------



## Taxman (Oct 27, 2006)

^you posted in the wrong thread...this is the discussion thread...not the pimping project...


----------



## Altron (Oct 27, 2006)

ooh. sorry...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _208_ 



Interesting chapter. A cool title for it would have been "The calm before the storm". I wonder why Deimon players are wearing those masks while praticing.  And it's really no surprise that those two (Oujou's coach and Deimon's trainer would meet up before the big game) , I would have loved to hear what they were talking about. Interesting chapter overall, but it's just wetting my apetite for the big game


----------



## Mori` (Nov 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I wonder why Deimon players are wearing those masks while praticing.



I think it might be to with depriving the oxygen they are getting so that once they take them off their performance is improved? something similar to altitude training.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hmmh..that is a possibility. I never thought that wearing masks would lead to oxygen deprivation. If that does turn out to be the reason, they could have gone about it a different way. Plus, their practicing in what appears to be cloudy or rainy conditions (the raw is kinda grainy so it's hard to tell), which kinda makes me think there might be a alternative reason for those masks.


----------



## Bass (Nov 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Training with the mask on is supposed to strengthen the lungs thus giving them more stamina.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 2, 2006)

trans: 

My thread


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Taki : With the mask
> Taki : Breathing is…
> Toganou : It’s like the lungs area is being pulled…
> Kuroki : Precisely !
> ...



guess i was right on them trying to simulate training at altitude :3


----------



## Bass (Nov 2, 2006)

I told you so.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 2, 2006)

you so told me so after i told you so!! =p

unless my told you so wasn;t the same as your told you so and we are telling eachover completely different things T_T


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

was bored in borders today and started looking at the manga. after reading the first volume, i plowed through all the volumes they had.

so should i go for manga or anime?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 2, 2006)

they are both rather good...but I currently like the manga more....

the animation of the anime seems to turn a few people off and the subbers are so far behind that it isn't even funny anymore...*raws are at ep 80...subs are at 39*


----------



## Mori` (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd take the manga as well :3


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

ok, got it. is there a specific site or the usual stuff (eden, cult, yada)?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 2, 2006)

Heh yeah that's the manga way to increase your respiratory stamina.

Date Eiji did it before his WBA Title match with Ricardo Martinez, while training in Mexico in Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 2, 2006)

Molekage said:


> ok, got it. is there a specific site or the usual stuff (eden, cult, yada)?



[Triad]_Bokura_Ga_Ita_-_17


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

well, hell. thanks hyuuga!


----------



## Bass (Nov 2, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> you so told me so after i told you so!! =p
> 
> unless my told you so wasn;t the same as your told you so and we are telling eachover completely different things T_T



HUZZAH FOR BEING RIGHT!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm surprised the decisive conclusion is coming so early. 

But eh, no real complaint here. Bring on the awesome.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 2, 2006)

well...it's the decisive battle between Oujou and Deimon...but not the end...considering this is only the semifinals...

*damn the way the brackets turned out for having the most hyped match happening in the semis*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2006)

Interesting translation. Hmmh..but one day with those masks are suppose to make such a difference? I can see if they had a month or so to practice with it O_O

The semifinals have two of the most hyped up matches ever. I'm still too much into the Oujou/Deimon match to even think of the Gunmans/Dinosaurs games, but it is in the back of my head.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> well...it's the decisive battle between Oujou and Deimon...but not the end...considering this is only the semifinals...


Well, it's easily the most important game in the entire series. 

In all honesty, it IS the final match because if Deimon wins they go to the Christmas Bowl, right? Plot point accomplished.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 2, 2006)

the gunmen/dinos game is one of the biggest hyped ever?...all we've had is a convo between the missing link and Riku...=/...that took a big backseat when deimon and oujou take place since it's been hyped since what?...volume 2...>___<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> the gunmen/dinos game is one of the biggest hyped ever?...all we've had is a convo between the missing link and Riku...=/...that took a big backseat when deimon and oujou take place since it's been hyped since what?...volume 2...>___<




What other game that didn't involve Deimon was talked about as much? 

The Dinosaurs just came out of nowhere this late in the tourny, so it would be seriously unfair to compare them to teams that have been playing since volume 1. 

When a game gets attention from fans and it doesn't even involve the main characters then yeah, it does warrant a little mention. Plus, it's pretty obvious they won't divert attention from the Deimon/Oujou game for anything else right now because this is the game that people have been looking forward to all this time, but as soon as that game is over you'd better believe the focus will shift again (like it did immediately after the Shinjyruu/Deimon). 

They barely had time to celebrate when we were introduced to the Dinosaurs team secret weapon. I'd be foolish to say that the other semi-finals game is as important as this one, but it isn't exactly peanuts either.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 2, 2006)

I know it's unfair for me to compare the two

but there has seriously been nothing to hype me for gunmen vs Dinos other than that one confrontation.....=/

but if we compare it to the other matches that don't involve Deimon at all...then yeah...I guess it is the most hyped....


----------



## Molekage (Nov 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I know it's unfair for me to compare the two
> 
> but there has seriously been nothing to hype me for gunmen vs Dinos other than that one confrontation.....=/
> 
> but if we compare it to the other matches that don't involve Deimon at all...then yeah...I guess it is the most hyped....



i'm kind of interested in this match simply because the dino's haven't been shown to have anyone/thing else than that moster dude. i want to see if there is anything more


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 3, 2006)

the eyeshield manga is waaaay better than the anime... just wanted to mention my honest opinion..


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 5, 2006)

Y`know, I'm almost convinced Deimon's gonna lose now...and it'll lead into next year with Sena as the captain.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 5, 2006)

^the problem with that train of thought is that they have to make Deimon look like the underdog.  In every match they reall have had, they've been considered the underdog and it ends up surprising people that they win.  The mangaka always finds a way for the other team to have an advantage and it's up to Sena or whoever needs to shine to come up with something to overcome that.

If they were seen as the favorites....it wouldn't surprise me if they loss...but they aren't....they are the usual underdogs that they have been in the entire series.

However, a lot of shonen series like to have it so that the main character/characters don't even make it to the finals yet learn a life lesson anyway.  

I'm still on the band waggon that the series is ending after the Christmas bowl since you would lose so many irreplaceable characters....and it would kind of downplay this already "miracle" season.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't know if Deimon wins the Christmas bowl, but I would hope they at least somehow defeat Oujou. I mean what's so surprising about the White Knights beating them? I mean they have to be the odds on favorite, Ballista and Shin+Rodeo Drive (Trident Tackle), equal an impossible task for Deimon to overcome. Part of the fun is seeing just how Deimon pulls off the impossible. 

Another reason I think Deimon will probably win is that I don't think the story will/should go on past the Christmas bowl making it the final season for all the seniors. I mean it would be very difficult to replace such great characters as Hiruma, Musahsi and Kurita (okay mostly Hiruma >_>)


----------



## Vodrake (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm thinking the series may go on after the christmas bowl, just for one more arc though. 

I see it as Deimon win the Christmas Bowl and a few weeks after the final it's announced that there's going to be a new competition where the best Under 18's teams from around the world compete for a 'world title', with Deimon the represtatives of Japan. This'll open up the opportunity for a rematch against the Nasa Shuttles, most likely in the finals.

But then again, that may be a bit too much and would probably belittle their goal of Christmas Bowl. I just wanna see the Shuttles play again. >_<


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's how Sena passes Shin!

                                                                        Shin(O.O OMG WTF)

                 Real Sena       Sena (illusion)          Sena(Illusion)


                                        Devil Bat Ghost!


                                        Real Sena                Sena(illusion)

                                                                        Devil Bat Ghost!

                                                                        Sena


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2006)

Vodrake said:


> I'm thinking the series may go on after the christmas bowl, just for one more arc though.
> 
> I see it as Deimon win the Christmas Bowl and a few weeks after the final it's announced that there's going to be a new competition where the best Under 18's teams from around the world compete for a 'world title', with Deimon the represtatives of Japan. This'll open up the opportunity for a rematch against the Nasa Shuttles, most likely in the finals.
> 
> But then again, that may be a bit too much and would probably belittle their goal of Christmas Bowl. I just wanna see the Shuttles play again. >_<



Honestly, if the series does continue past the Christmas bowl, I'd say that would decrease their chances of actually winning the Christmas Bowl. I would see the new arc of a way to get a replacement win for their shortcomings in the Christmas Bowl. 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 209_ 




LOL@Sena trying to eat with the mask on, and I could only imagine what Yuki's mother was thinking about him when she saw him with that mask on his face xDD
The day has finally arrived, even the coin toss look like it took on some monumental meaning 

And that Oujou player who was always chained up is finally loose :S


----------



## Diaketh (Nov 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 209_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention that he's huge (Maybe Otowara size?)   He looked way smaller when chained up.

These are the times when you want the entire match out in one go x) Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, there slowly building up the tension between both teams, which I expected since this is practically the biggest game of the series. Might as well indulge in all the tidbits and angles of this match up.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 9, 2006)

*spazzes at the new chapter*

this is going to be awesome...


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 9, 2006)

WTF why are they crying I hope this isn't some ominuous sign >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2006)

This is a very important moment in al their lives so yeah, there going to get a bit emotional. I'm not at all surprised that Kurita was crying, but I think Mamori crying before the start of the game held some significant meaning.


----------



## Eyeshield21 (Nov 10, 2006)

yes im finally part of this group  im so happy!


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 10, 2006)

No to mention they even suggested that *Hiruma* was about to cry. Something's off here >_>


----------



## mortsleam (Nov 11, 2006)

I wish Hiruma Youchi would get more credit, just like the dude w/ glasses he's a 'Undercover Genuiis'


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, things seem to be a bit ominous but let's not start mourning Deimon right now >_>


----------



## tictactoc (Nov 12, 2006)

Eyeshield 21 Illustration Shu - Field of Colors :


----------



## Bass (Nov 12, 2006)

The away jerseys would have been better but ehhh.....those are good as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2006)

^I'm pretty sure everyone would love to see the away jersey's in the anime at this point. Heck, I'd love to see them in the manga itself a bit more but we have to make do with what we get


----------



## mortsleam (Nov 13, 2006)

Yea made it look way cooler when he showed his face for the first time, but the spiecal part of it will dispaear if its overused...


----------



## Eyeshield21 (Nov 15, 2006)

whos face? and is field of colors an art book im sorry that i dont know


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 16, 2006)

holy shit. Shin VS Sena


----------



## Taxman (Nov 16, 2006)

it just had to end right at that point didn't it....


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 16, 2006)

Cool chapter;]

I want Deimon to win but somehow the thought of Sena beating Shin already is bothering me...


----------



## Death (Nov 16, 2006)

I believe the first few rounds will go to shin no matter what sena tries.  Then around the end sena will evolve his running even further and beat the trident tackle.  After that Deimon will come up with new plays that will allow them to win with sena beating shin in the the last few moments of the game.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 17, 2006)

it'd be a really awesome twist if Sena blitzed shin now and then Shin was the one who evolved in the game to stop him. Then Sena manages to pass him one final time to hand deimon the win or something.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree with Deathstrike; right now, Shin is just too damn strong+fast for Sena to beat. He's got Riku's rodeo drive, that monstrous strength, and an amazing technique level (it says so on his stats, it was never really shown in the manga). Sena will lose to Shin the first few rounds, and then he'll evolve his running a bit more. That's my prediction anyways.

Ootawara is crazy too... Strong AND fast. That's nuts.


----------



## aboodsama3 (Nov 19, 2006)

is this the second or third match between the two teams?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 19, 2006)

should only be the second.....


----------



## Mori` (Nov 22, 2006)

o____O

early!!!


----------



## Vodrake (Nov 22, 2006)

moridin said:


> o____O
> 
> early!!!




Whats more, it was released at least 9 hours ago. 0_o


----------



## Mori` (Nov 22, 2006)

lol no way!

stupid download hurry up


----------



## Taxman (Nov 22, 2006)

and the winner in this altercation is....

*Spoiler*: __ 



neither of them....

that chained up guy is definitely a maniac...O___O


----------



## Mori` (Nov 22, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> and the winner in this altercation is....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



hehe yeah the big tease, worked around that T__T

fun chapter nonetheless


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Ch.211_ 



Damn...Ikari is one scary guy :S

and did anyone actually believe they we're going to start such an epic showdown between Shin and Sena right off the bat? xDDD

They're going to introduce some of the other elements and angles of the game before they get to the main course


----------



## Taxman (Nov 22, 2006)

but I want to see it now...*bitches and moans*


----------



## Mori` (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah damn it T___T

was such a big tease

i wants i wants i wants


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> but I want to see it now...*bitches and moans*





moridin said:


> yeah damn it T___T
> 
> was such a big tease
> 
> i wants i wants i wants



LOL...yeah, but now they have more of a captive audience, because you don't know when there going to put something tasty in front of us only to have them pull it back at the last second xD

I honestly can't wait for the real showdown, but in the mean time I'll enjoy the side dishes  


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I wonder what would have happened if Ikari had actually attacked Sena out of bounds when the play was already over? O_O

I mean the only time I've seen referees actually call a penalty was during a small flashback with Habashira and well, he went to far with his attack on the refs xDD


----------



## Death (Nov 29, 2006)

Has 212 come out yet or is it next week?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2006)

DeathStrike85 said:


> Has 212 come out yet or is it next week?



Nope. The raw for 212 has not been release yet, but it probably will be available in the next couple of hours...hopefully.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive xDD


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 212_ 



Hiruma wastes no time no goes to the shotgun offense, even involing Yuki. Looks like Monta makes the best of that opportunity and comes down the with the ball 

Good thing Deimon is trying to keep things varied as to not be too predictable. Even Yuki got some action today


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2006)

The Scantilation for 212 is now out.
*

MQ by faizuddin (RS)*


----------



## Death (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the scantilation.


----------



## Pr1de (Dec 3, 2006)

can someone tell me what manga chapter is the anime is currently? i might start reading the manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2006)

Chapter 213 has now been scantilated:
*
LQ by Ryukage (RS)

MQ by Daryl (RS)
*



Pr1de said:


> can someone tell me what manga chapter is the anime is currently? i might start reading the manga.



That would be chapter 109 of the manga: 

Deimon versus Scorpions game, but I have to warn you the story line is very different. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




In the manga, Deimon blew out the Scorpions 42-0 and had little problems with them. In the anime, Deimon is playing *without* Hiruma thus far and is currently losing 14-0. 




I give a more detailed explanation of the episode in the anime thread


----------



## oliveij (Dec 9, 2006)

Technically the anime is at the Bando game its just saizen isnt caught up yet.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 9, 2006)

^Samatarou knows this since I've supplied him with those eps...but it's unlikely for the member to want the raw eps.

a more proper thing to say would be that the subs are at the scorpions game while the raws are at the spiders game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2006)

Scantilation 214

MQ by faizuddin (RS)


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 214_ 



Wow, I'm really glad that Deimon managed to get the 3 points needed. It was a real morale booster. Although Oujou has still to allow a touchdown this tournament so things should really get interesting.

But 215 promises to show Ballista and the Everest pass  

*foams at the mouth in anticipation of the next chapter*


----------



## Bass (Dec 15, 2006)

*skips 214 and waits for 215*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2006)

Raw for 215 is now out 

Eyeshield 21 - 215th DOWN


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 21, 2006)

very good anime, get it asap.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 26, 2006)

50 bucks says Sakuraba wins.


----------



## Indigo. (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey, i recently visited Devilbats.org and found some scans from the ES21 Artbook: Field of colors. 

Have anyone else seen this? What do you think?

EDIT// Ok, not Devilbats.org, it should be *Devilbats.net*.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 29, 2006)

too bad the sites down.....=/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 29, 2006)

It's Devilbats.net not .org xD lol that's probably why.

Lots of neat pictures and scans there, and I saw the artbook. Pretty neat art in it, but I hope someone combines the front and back cover of the ES21 artbook soon though, it would be awesome.


----------



## Indigo. (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh sorry, my bad ^^ Devilbats.net it is

Yeah, that could be an awesome wallpaper. But i like the part where Murata  explains (ok, i cant read japanese, but the pictures are enough) how he made The cover.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF Hiruma?...xDDD...well...he probably would be the best option to block sakuraba...

I have a hard time believing that sakuraba got his foot in like that...oh well

at least Kurita blocked the extra point so it's only a 3 point game


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiruma did seem like the perfect player to try to take on Sakuraba if you use height as a factor. But what kind of freaky acrobatic stunt did Sakuraba use to keep that foot inbounds? :S

The blocked extra point was a bit of a surprise to me.


----------



## Win Z (Dec 30, 2006)

*Eyeshield 21 - CH. 216 RAW:*



> Link removed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 30, 2006)

w00t, Sakuraba pwnage once more.

*Spoiler*: __ 



But it doesn't look like Oujo could score any points. Though, it looks like Shin has a plan in the last page.


----------



## Indigo. (Dec 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shin and Sakuraba seems to be more "friendly" now. Bashing their arms together and everything. 
And is it just me, or is Sena hoping for Kurita to be a cornerback and cover Sakuraba? wont sound like a good plan to me...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless Kurita has improved his speed tremendously, I don't forsee him dropping back in the secondary


----------



## Indigo. (Dec 30, 2006)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Kurita has improved his speed tremendously, I don't forsee him dropping back in the secondary



*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, and for me its enough with his 100 % power. They should try with Hiruma and Sena to make sure Sakuraba isnt free, while all the linebackers blitz Takami.




Should i maybe use spoilertags...?

Edit/ Added spoilertag.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2006)

Indigo said:


> Yeah, and for me its enough with his 100 % power. They should try with Hiruma and Sena to make sure Sakuraba isnt free, while all the linebackers blitz Takami.
> 
> Should i maybe use spoilertags...?



The Scantilation isn't out so, we're bascially having a raw discussion, so the answer would be yes.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Logically using Sena's speed and Hriuma's height would be advantageous, but I thought they we're going to make it into a competition between Monta and Sakuraba? Hiruma coming in and changing up things was a nice plan, but Sakuraba was still able to come down with the ball. If I were a coach I'd provide  double coverage on Sakuraba with Monta and possible Hiruma or Sena (although Sena would be problematic, because he's pretty short as well)




Translation:

BEWARE SPOILERS TRANSLATION!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmmm, Taki seems to be the better opponent for Sakuraba right now as seeing his flexibility might be able to rival Sakura's Height and Jump.

Yay, we get colored page next issue. ^^


----------



## Indigo. (Dec 30, 2006)

Siru said:


> Hmmm, Taki seems to be the better opponent for Sakuraba right now as seeing his flexibility might be able to rival Sakura's Height and Jump.
> 
> Yay, we get colored page next issue. ^^



Yeah! Great!! But still, we have to wait almost two weeks  I guess its worth it...


----------



## Ponko (Dec 31, 2006)

I would love to see Taki do more. He really needs to bond more with people as oppose to spinning in the background. The time for the Taki revolution has come! *gathers supporters*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol yeah, Taki had a lot of attention in one chapter against the Bando Spiders.

Serious Taki vs. Akaba was nice. =3
Ch 164 which that takes place also has one of the coolest ES21 manga covers.


----------



## Ponko (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, the cover was nice. I really like a lot of covers for the manga. They have such an interesting style. Many of them look more like paintings. I like the one with them all in the car. I forget which volume it was exactly. Nineteen? Twenty? Somewhere around there. But group shots are always nice.


----------



## Indigo. (Jan 1, 2007)

Ponko said:


> Yes, the cover was nice. I really like a lot of covers for the manga. They have such an interesting style. Many of them look more like paintings. I like the one with them all in the car. I forget which volume it was exactly. Nineteen? Twenty? Somewhere around there. But group shots are always nice.



Thats the cover for volume 20. "Devil VS God"


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 2, 2007)

There's one thing that I've been meaning to ask.

The Christmas Bowl...is it the setting for the final two teams of this tournament or do the Devil Bats have to beat the Dinosaurs to even get there?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> There's one thing that I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> The Christmas Bowl...is it the setting for the final two teams of this tournament or do the Devil Bats have to beat the Dinosaurs to even get there?



wait don't you mean the winner of the Gumans/Dinosaurs game? It's not all set in stone yet 

And I've also been asking that question myself. Because I wasn't sure if the winner of the following games (Deimon/Oujou and Seibuu/Dinosaurs) will end up playing in the Christmas bowl or end up playing for the right to be in the Christmas Bowl (i.e. There being an entire bracket, on the other side, we're not yet aware of :S)


----------



## Indigo. (Jan 2, 2007)

As far as i know, its the match between the best teams in Kansai and Kantou.
One team from Kantou (the region Deimon is in) and Kansai. Thats the christmasbowl. So they have to win the current tournament if they want to go to the christmas bowl.

So to make it a bit more easy.  

*District tournament* (Tokyo tournament) - > *Region (or wathever you call it) tournament* (kantou Tournament) - > *Christmas bowl. 

*
I just realized i used way too many " Tournament" in this post. Bad me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 2, 2007)

So the Christmas Bowl is basically just one match between the two top teams...
That's pretty neat hopefully the Kansai team will have the real Eyeshield on their team.


----------



## oliveij (Jan 2, 2007)

Siru said:


> So the Christmas Bowl is basically just one match between the two top teams...
> That's pretty neat hopefully the Kansai team will have the real Eyeshield on their team.




I may be completely wrong on this but


*Spoiler*: __ 



wasn't Akaba supposed to be the "real" Eyeshield 21


----------



## UnknownHero (Jan 2, 2007)

oliveij said:


> I may be completely wrong on this but
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe. There really isn't a "real" Eyeshield. It's just a title that's passed along. Theoretically, there could me multiple ones.


----------



## Indigo. (Jan 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, we didnt really get an answer on that question. If Akaba is the real one that is. Somehow, he must have been in america sometime to be able to get that title. And exept for his habit of not smiling, he fits Kakeis description perfectly. Using his arms and such. Also, he had a wery cool introducing to the series, that almost would be ruined if he was'nt the real one.

Still, many people are thinking that Marco is the real Eyeshield.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 3, 2007)

Quarterback and Captain of the Hakashuu Dinosaurs.


----------



## rustyfox (Jan 5, 2007)

I want to kinda answer the questions above on this page. =D


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eyeshield 21 as it says in the manga is the BEST running back. Akaba just called him self that later on because he got the MVP award. (I think so, sorry if my japanese is a bit rusty.


----------



## Indigo. (Jan 5, 2007)

rustyfox said:


> I want to kinda answer the questions above on this page. =D
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Youre quite right, but the title of Eyeshield 21 is only given to *the best runner of the Notre dame highschool (spelling?)  in America.* Sena is an exeption, because Hiruma used the title to scare his opponents, but im not really sure about Akaba, and you could be right about him taking the title after the MVP award.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 6, 2007)

Man, chapter 216 was great.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Everest pass is great. Sakuraba is so freaking tall. Now with Shin as a running back and Sakuraba as a reciever, this makes Oujou's offence really strong.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 6, 2007)

but shin isn't a running back....he's an extra blocker for the running back


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 6, 2007)

oops sorry you're right TheBlindHyuuga, I didn't read it properly. I saw him in the position behind the Quarter back so I assumed he was the running back. I re-read chapter 215 and you're right he isn't a running back but a blocker.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 6, 2007)

I still can't believe Shin was able to lift up Kurita. xD I thought Kurita was stronger than Shin by like 20KGs or something though.


----------



## Death (Jan 6, 2007)

Doesn't matter if Kurita was stronger.  Shin lifted him up from the belly and Kurita wasn't in a position to stop Shin from pushing him out the way.  Shin was also using his legs to add to his strength of his arms and that is why he won.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 8, 2007)

Shin also had a running start and so he also had momentum to help him lift Kurita.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2007)

Know how to beat that...grab his forearms and fall backwards.  Shin is neutralized for the play.  So is Kurita, so you have to do the math to figure out which side takes the bigger hit.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 9, 2007)

Curiously has there ever been a foul called in any of the games? The closest one that i could think of was Agons arm chop and they didn't even call that.


----------



## Bass (Jan 9, 2007)

It's manga? *shrugs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Curiously has there ever been a foul called in any of the games? The closest one that i could think of was Agons arm chop and they didn't even call that.



In the anime? yes. In the manga, I seriously don't believe so. They seem to let alot of things go...plus...and if they ever did call a penalty you better believe it would have been of great importance to the storyline since it's rarely called.


----------



## Bass (Jan 10, 2007)

*"GOOD LORD!

RIKIYA HAS JUST TORN SENA'S ARM OFF AT THE SHOULDER AND IS NOW BEATING HIM VICIOUSLY WITH IT!"*

*Rikiya gets a penalty for holding and is ejected from the game*


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey I have a question. After re-reading Eyeshield 21, I noticed that even though Hiruma, Kurita and Mushashi are in their last year Agon can still play for another year. Why is that?


----------



## Indigo. (Jan 12, 2007)

Deimon highschool have a "2 - year club activites policy" wich wont allow them to be in clubs for a third year. Zokugaku is the same.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2007)

That makes no sense. How does this policy match with the fact, that Hiruma, Kurita and Musashi are in the third year in the club?

Or is it the second year they are in the club?


----------



## oliveij (Jan 12, 2007)

There in there 2nd years and students in that school are prohibited from joining extra curricular activities in the 3rd year.


----------



## Sands (Jan 13, 2007)

@Segan
it's their second year in the club but u were probably confused by the fact that they made one in junior high


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 13, 2007)

Then why won't Hiruma blackmail the principal like he used to and abolish the policy so that they can play up to their third year?


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 19, 2007)

That's something I've been wondering myself, and I think it's possible that that's how the manga will continue (if) Deimon lose. 

Another possiblity is just a principle kind of thing, Hiruma wants to get to the bowl fair and square.


----------



## Bass (Jan 19, 2007)

There's something off about the cover....doesn't Sakuraba have a beard?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 19, 2007)

not at this moment....look more closely at the previous chapter....


----------



## Bass (Jan 19, 2007)

Eh?

*checks*

Oh...he shaved. What a shame...I prefered the stubble-look.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, I wonder why Shin was so surprised/shocked to see Sena without his helmet.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 20, 2007)

@Bass That wasn't shock i think thats his eager face 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shin san is full of h4x. Although since Sena is already running at full speed even if Shin can match it now how could he catch up at the same speed or is it that Shin surpassed Sena completely now


----------



## Indigo. (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey!! Agon is doing some training!! He's going to be totally *Unstopable* in the next tornament. 

Shin is doing some great progress, but still, how is Sena supposed to defeat him now? Going EVEN faster? 4.1 maybe? Is that even possible for a human? :/

And yeah, sakuraba was better with his beard.


----------



## Ponko (Jan 20, 2007)

Agon training... Hiruma, what have you done!!? I feel sorry for the people who are going to have to face the Naga next year. They were hard enough to go up against with Agon doing nothing but coming to games hung over.

It's too bad we never got to see a Naga/White Knight game with everyone at their best.

Sena needs to stop looking behind him to see what is going on. Just run. Might gain him a little extra time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2007)

No one's really surprised that Shin caught up to Sena. I mean he combined the rodeo Drive and his spear tackle, which is a massive power-up for someone of even Shins calibur. Now it's up to Sena to once again come up with something new that will even surpass the the Trident Tackle.  

Sena is running at the speed of light and Shin caught up? That means he must be going faster than the speed of light :S 

So, Sena is suppose to come up with something that surpasses even that? O_o
Whoever wins this matchup at the end won't be human anymore xDD


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 20, 2007)

Sena will surpass the speed of light  4.0 seconds


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2007)

Either Sena develops a new running technique or he just gets faster...3.9 seconds


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 20, 2007)

Well good news is Sena running evolution will get a jump start since this is the type of situation Shin said Sena truly thrives in


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 20, 2007)

Amazing chapter.

Not only were the color pages kick ass but the chapter packed great content with a nice cliffhanger ending.

Sena's going to have to pull off a 4 second run if he expects to beat Shin.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2007)

Like they said, no one has ever pass the 4.2 barrier ever, even in the Pro Leagues.

So I doubt the battle will be about who's faster and crap but it's going to be a battle about technique between Sena and Shin.

Also, even if Shin can go lightspeed(4.2) which I really hope he can't. He probably won't be able to use it as effectively as Sena does since Sena is more used to being at such high speeds.


----------



## Bass (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I seriously doubt Sena breaking the 4.2 barrier so this enforces my theory of Deimon losing this match.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

great chapter ^___^

damn though I got tingles when I thought Sena had blitzed Shin straight off lol, then Shin caught him and I was all NUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> Well, I seriously doubt Sena breaking the 4.2 barrier so this enforces my theory of Deimon losing this match.



I think they will win they just have to do what they allways do wait for the moment then pull off some crazy scheme that saves them and turns the tide. They still have to face off agianst the dino team


----------



## Bass (Jan 22, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I think they will win they just have to do what they allways do wait for the moment then pull off some crazy scheme that saves them and turns the tide. They still have to face off agianst the dino team



That just screams deus ex machina.


----------



## eorenmh (Jan 23, 2007)

nooo! sena will simply learn a new technique, HIRAISHIN NO JUTSU lol . . .
just kidding.

in this "last" battle, i hope sena will "act" like the real eyeshield21.
he will throw away all his fear, and getting reeeeaaaally serious about defeating shin.
remember when sena was focusing on beating agon?
it makes me laugh, cause there was a "chibi" devil bats, lol


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 23, 2007)

Bass said:


> That just screams deus ex machina.



When isn't a situation like this a deus ex machina moment


----------



## Taxman (Jan 26, 2007)

*boos at the flashback taking up the majority of the chapter*


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 26, 2007)

I wonder what Shin said at the end of the chapter


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 26, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I wonder what Shin said at the end of the chapter



"Ima shoubu ata, ore no kachi da aishirudo 21"

Or in English, something like " In that (revenge?) bout just now, it was my victory Eyeshield 21."

My translation abilities aren't too good, but the point gets across right? 

Anyway, decent enough chapter, but I would have prefered for something more than a flashback to occur...>_<


----------



## Ponko (Jan 26, 2007)

I loved the part in the flashback with Hiruma. He challenges the White Knights ten minutes after making the team? XD! Hiruma is so awesome.

The flashback itself I liked. Shin I find such a boring character, so it was nice learn a little bit about him. He still is kind of boring, but not as much.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 27, 2007)

They made Shin so good. Power, Technique and now speed. Shin is really the perfect player. It's nearly imposible for Deimon to win. but Hiruma is probably planning something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2007)

Wait, so Shin caught up with Sena by increasing his speed at 4.2 seconds? then how fast was Sena going to have Shin catch up to him (in other words Sena must have been going slightly slower than the speed of light).

Well, it was a flashback, but at least it gave us a little insight into Shin and Oujou's past.


----------



## Bass (Feb 2, 2007)

Color pages are fucking win.


----------



## Indigo. (Feb 3, 2007)

A damn good chapter, even if i hoped for full color just as the first chapter in the Kantou saga ^^ But hey, we got more Agon! 

And Hiruma have something up his sleve. 

Translation is up at mangahelpers btw.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow awesome chapter. The scantilation for 219 is out anyways.

For a Quarterback like Hiruma to turn the match into a ground game says alot. He wants to run not only on offense but also make Oujou's team one-dimensional (run-only) as well. 

It was a decent strategy to try to go into a power running style with Jumonji as the lead blocker, but even if Sena was able to get an open lane it would always get down to Sena versus Shin and Shin as shown that he too has achieved light speed. 

Shin is a better player than Agon for the simple reason, that he has the ability and the work ethic to reach the pinnacle of his ability. While Agon was limited because he underestimated his opponents and never saw a point in practicing. A motivated Agon who practices to his full potential would be scary :S  
Where the heck did Mamori go off to?


----------



## Bass (Feb 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Where the heck did Mamori go off to?



I betcha she bumps into the real Eyeshield on her way to wherever she's going.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2007)

Bass said:


> I betcha she bumps into the real Eyeshield on her way to wherever she's going.



Wait...what? 

That would have come out from left field v_v

wow, a bunch of players who a use to playing finesse football, and using their individual talents to their best of their abilities are being handled by Oujou whose now nearly invincible. And even though Hiruma says he wants to make Oujou run only...I doubt that will stick, since I don't think we've seen the last of Sakuraba and that Mt.Everest pass.


----------



## Ponko (Feb 3, 2007)

I was most amused by what appeared to be Unsui and Sanzo there on a date. Well, maybe Unsui did not see it as a date, but Sanzo might of since he has a crush on Unsui. 

Hiruma is creating a bunch of monsters. He provided a rival for Shin, he has Agon training, Kid and Takami rack their brains to out think him. I feel sorry for people who have to play all these teams next year. Of course, a lot of people will be gone, but there are still going to be some crazy players.


----------



## Bass (Feb 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> That would have come out from left field v_v.



lol shounen?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2007)

Bass said:


> lol shounen?



Didn't Mamori look a bit bit distressed as she was leaving the field?


----------



## Bass (Feb 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Didn't Mamori look a bit bit distressed as she was leaving the field?



Of course.....she saw Sena's tears and left.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2007)

Bass said:


> Of course.....she saw Sena's tears and left.



Either she can't take it or perhaps she's regrouping for something else? Or perhaps something else will happen to allow her the courage to get back in the field and support the team. And knowing Mamori she may come up with her own way of helping the team


----------



## Bass (Feb 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Either she can't take it or perhaps she's regrouping for something else? Or perhaps something else will happen to allow her the courage to get back in the field and support the team. And knowing Mamori she may come up with her own way of helping the team




Ehh....maybe she'll draw some stuff and distract Oujou which will give Deimon the win?

*still thinks she'll bump into some random guy who several chapters from now will be revealed to be the real Eyeshield*


----------



## Booster Beetle (Feb 3, 2007)

Ponko said:


> I was most amused by what appeared to be Unsui and Sanzo there on a date. Well, maybe Unsui did not see it as a date, but Sanzo might of since he has a crush on Unsui.
> 
> Hiruma is creating a bunch of monsters. He provided a rival for Shin, he has Agon training, Kid and Takami rack their brains to out think him. I feel sorry for people who have to play all these teams next year. Of course, a lot of people will be gone, but there are still going to be some crazy players.



Unsui and Sanzo are cute together, I almost wish they would hook up.

As for all those monsters Hiruma is creating...yeah, I feel sorry for next year's team. A trained Agon who actually (gasp!) utilizes teamwork is an especially horrifying concept.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 4, 2007)

Aw man, I just recently saw volume 23 of ES21's cover and was amazed on how cool it was. Here's the pic:



Anyone else seen it yet? I was hoping to find a larger version of it.
Suits the feeling of the game very well.


----------



## Bass (Feb 4, 2007)

O SHI-

A W E S O M E.

I'm loving Shinryuuji's jerseys.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm almost glad that this is Deimon's last year because they won't have to fight Shinryuuji again next year.

Would the real Eyeshield 21 (the one Kakei met in America) have been able to get by the current Shin? They're both described as "perfect".

And that is a mighty fine lookin' cover there.


----------



## Bass (Feb 5, 2007)

TheRamenRasengan said:


> Would the real Eyeshield 21 (the one Kakei met in America) have been able to get by the current Shin? They're both described as "perfect".




I'm pretty sure he would. After all, the real Eyeshield 21 is physically bigger/stronger than Sena and would probably be able to juke/shove Shin aside.


*waits for someone to post a larger version of the cover*


----------



## Ponko (Feb 5, 2007)

I would have liked the cover more if Hiruma was the one attempting to shake Agon's hand instead of Sena, but it is still nice. I want to see more Hiruma/Agon interaction.

I'll just have to hope for more Takami/Hiruma stuff in the current game.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 6, 2007)

just read the latest chapter, a really good one :3

can't wait for next weeks


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 6, 2007)

I smell something devious afoot


----------



## Bass (Feb 8, 2007)

@ Baka vs. Baka


----------



## Ponko (Feb 8, 2007)

Was there football in this one? I'm sorry, I was too busy staring at the hot wet Hiruma.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 8, 2007)

xD

i read the translation

wtf

almost a comedy chapter xD


----------



## Bass (Feb 8, 2007)

Hn....Sena's legs have really developed. To be able to run without trouble on through that type of mud.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 9, 2007)

So wait Hirumas plan is to wage a war of attrition against Oujo?


----------



## Mori` (Feb 9, 2007)

the plans to slow the game right down and stop them getting much of a lead before halftime, then at halftime they'll crack a strategy to beat shin and catch up the defecit. For now they can't see how to beat shin so they're stopping the gap growing to a point where it makes it too hard for them to catch up.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 9, 2007)

Ahh i see i assumed thats what he was doing before i read the chapter :sweat


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2007)

LOL..Prince Gentle Hurricane 

What an awesome ground game contest. Hiruma employing a tactic that teams with a lead usually use...

At least we now know what Mamori has been up to all this time. 

No one's invincible..not even Shin.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 9, 2007)

Or is he......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2007)

He isn't...but he damn well is probably the closet thing to a perfect football athlete out there


----------



## Mori` (Feb 9, 2007)

he's good, Agon would be better if he practiced properly though imo.

they'll find a flaw they can take advantage of, sena will beat him at least once.


----------



## Bass (Feb 9, 2007)

But he's still in high school which means that there are superior players in the pro leagues.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 9, 2007)

Bass said:


> But he's still in high school which means that there are superior players in the pro leagues.


A professional American football player in the Eyeshield 21 world is probably the equivalent to a Super Saya-jin. >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2007)

Bass said:


> But he's still in high school which means that there are superior players in the pro leagues.



*amends comment*

Best pure athlete in all of Japan's High school system 

And Agon as an excellent athlete who could rival and may perhaps surpass Shin if he put in as much effort as Shin does.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 9, 2007)

> And Agon as an excellent athlete who could rival and may perhaps surpass Shin if he put in as much effort as Shin does.



I don't think he'd need to even put as much effort in as shin does to at least match him =p

I wonder actually how the top players in the HS system i.e. shin/agon/hiruma/sena/marco(?) etc stack up against the JP pro's of the same world. Whether we are supposed to consider them as being capable and on par with them or not.


----------



## Bass (Feb 9, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> A professional American football player in the Eyeshield 21 world is probably the equivalent to a Super Saya-jin. >.>







			
				Kira said:
			
		

> *amends comment*
> 
> Best pure athlete in all of Japan's High school system
> 
> And Agon as an excellent athlete who could rival and may perhaps surpass Shin if he put in as much effort as Shin does.



I love how you said "best *pure* athlete".  

Ehhh...like Mori said, Agon probably wouldn't have to put in much effort to surpass Shin.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2007)

moridin said:


> I don't think he'd need to even put as much effort in as shin does to at least match him =p
> 
> I wonder actually how the top players in the HS system i.e. shin/agon/hiruma/sena/marco(?) etc stack up against the JP pro's of the same world. Whether we are supposed to consider them as being capable and on par with them or not.



It all depends on how you measure a players ability.

By their 

-pure physical ability (speed, strength, stamina, Endurance etc...)?
-Mental prowess?
-potential/amount of effort?

And I won't even put Marco in that line of company until I've actually seen him lineup and play. The player he recruited seems to be more of an immediate threat than Marco himself.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 9, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No one's invincible..not even Shin.



Liar 

Shin is the best, agon is probably the only person who could rival him


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Liar
> 
> Shin is the best, agon is probably the only person who could rival him



Let me guess, you're a Shin fan?  

But right now..Shin is the best...he's just not Invincible  

Well, just have to see how the second half of the game plays out xDD


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 9, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Let me guess, you're a Shin fan?
> 
> But right now..Shin is the best...he's just not Invincible
> 
> Well, just have to see how the second half of the game plays out xDD



What makes you think I'm a Shin fan?   *hides sig and avy*

But yea, hiruma's probably going to come up with a devilishly genius plan and beat shin


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 9, 2007)

Shin is amazing and is an all around beast he has the speed, tackling, agility, etc... and his trident tackle is unstoppable right now. Sena looks to be completely over matched but I just saw a LT video and I got to thinking why does Sena not use the stiff arm. If shin is tackling with one arm and they both have equal speed all he has to do is push that arm away and he could get the seperation he needs to just burn him.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 9, 2007)

^LT is a beast in a whole different level, sena can't possibly use a stiff arm since he doesn't really have that much strength in him


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 9, 2007)

When you use a stiff arm against someone strength really is not important leverage and momentum is. If your going as fast as sena and shin run a little push will give him all the separation he needs.

Anyone who can run a 4.2 and do the devil bat ghost is at least equal to LT IMO.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> What makes you think I'm a Shin fan?   *hides sig and avy*
> 
> But yea, hiruma's probably going to come up with a devilishly genius plan and beat shin



I'm a good judge character 

And I'm blind, so I can't see you sig and avy 

*types in Braille*

@Black Swan: I'm guessing part of it has to do with the strength  difference between Sena and Shin. Yeah, LT can do it, but have you seen the guy? He's a beast  To this day, I still can't believe they lost to New England xD

And LT is the perfect blend of speed, power, agility and coordination. This guy can run, catch and even pass for touchdowns.


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 9, 2007)

I do understand the strength argument and that most likely will be the reason it wont happen... but a guy can still dream...

I just wanna see another two page ownage spread again


----------



## Bass (Feb 9, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> I got to thinking why does Sena not use the stiff arm. If shin is tackling with one arm and they both have equal speed all he has to do is push that arm away and he could get the seperation he needs to just burn him.



While I want to say that Sena doesn't have the strength and doesn't have the body to do stuff like that, he _did_ win against Agon by using the stiff arm.....ehhh, I'll stick with the "_weak_" Sena thing. 

Besides, Sena has short arms and by the time Shin gets close enough for Sena to put his arm out, Shin has already stretched his arms around Sena's waist.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2007)

Bass said:


> While I want to say that Sena doesn't have the strength and doesn't have the body to do stuff like that, he _did_ win against Agon by using the stiff arm.....ehhh, I'll stick with the "_weak_" Sena thing.
> 
> Besides, *Sena has short arms and by the time Shin gets close enough for Sena to put his arm out, Shin has already stretched his arms around Sena's waist*.




Oddly...I agree with you on that point 

Shin's Trident tackle will make things difficult for Sena. Perhaps a stiff arm will work, but I thought that Shins' long reach combined with that new attack kind of nullified Sena's ability to stiff arm, then again I could be wrong, so don't attack me on that point, since I'm not so sure of it myself.


----------



## Bass (Feb 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Oddly...I agree with you on that point



Great minds agree alike.  

Hmm...random thought but whatever happened to the NASA Shuttles? Did they go back to the U.S.?


----------



## Countach (Feb 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Oddly...I agree with you on that point
> 
> Shin's Trident tackle will make things difficult for Sena. Perhaps a stiff arm will work, but I thought that Shins' long reach combined with that new attack kind of nullified Sena's ability to stiff arm, then again I could be wrong, so don't attack me on that point, since I'm not so sure of it myself.



they still have to play defense


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> they still have to play defense



In that case Shin will be the one stiff arming people


----------



## Mori` (Feb 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And I won't even put Marco in that line of company until I've actually seen him lineup and play. The player he recruited seems to be more of an immediate threat than Marco himself.



you remember how much of a Marco fanboy I am >___>

I'm convinced he'll be the real monster xD

that or the real ES 21 =p


----------



## Bass (Feb 10, 2007)

Marco drinks Pepsi in the ol' skool glass bottle which automatically gives him the instawin factor and main villain status.


----------



## Countach (Feb 10, 2007)

Bass said:


> Marco drinks Pepsi in the ol' skool glass bottle which automatically gives him the instawin factor and main villain status.



Quoted for truth


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 11, 2007)

Bass said:


> Marco drinks Pepsi in the ol' skool glass bottle which automatically gives him the instawin factor and main villain status.



He doesn't drink Pepsi, he drinks coke. He ain't no Britanny Spears wannabe...

But everything else in that post was 100% true.


Somehow, I don't think Marco is the real Eyeshield 21. We can't really know for sure, but I'll be open to change once I see him play.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2007)

Bass said:


> Hmm...random thought but whatever happened to the NASA Shuttles? Did they go back to the U.S.?



Ya they did.


----------



## Ponko (Feb 12, 2007)

The Dinosaurs better not be kicked out of the tournament by Seibu. *shakes fist* I really do not want to see another Deimon/Seibu match so soon. I'd rather see someone new.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link Ryan. XD


----------



## Bink (Feb 16, 2007)

Only started reading this Manga a few days ago, fully up-to-date with it now and rather perplexed about how this match is going to go. Unlike with Shinryuuji, the players flaws are not seen at all, Ikkyu was incredible, but in terms of height was similiar to Monta and his speed was nullified by running the routes correctly, meaning that every time the ball was thrown, it was a straight catching duke-out, it was obvious that Monta would start winning. Sakuraba, whilst nowhere near as skilled, is still in a totally different world, if the pass is thrown correctly, Monta can do nothing. Shin and Agon are similiar although this time Shin is just clearly the better player, probably significantly stronger, _definately_ way faster and with no personality flaws that can be easily exploited, Shin lacks the reaction time, but I bet his own is pretty inhuman and he's faster in any case. Agon was a scary opposing player, Shin is a seemingly insurmountable monster.

Oujou look horrifyingly strong, every other opponent has been tough, but every opposing team has looked to have flaws even before they were exploited. Tetsuma is great at what he does, but not hugely fast or great at catches or anything, tough but combatable. Kid was in something of a league of his own, but his position largely relies on receivers. The Bando Spiders guys were pretty awesome, but the kicker can only kick at the end of the day, relying on team-mates to provide opportunities, and Akaba could be burned in terms of pure speed. Shin + Sakuraba however look flawless and even Ootawara and Takami are at the level of aces on other teams, in addition to all this, Oujou almost certainly have the best "filler" characters (That is, unhighlighted guys) given that lots of them made the Defensive 11.

Incidentally, I'm beginning to think that the "real" Eyeshield won't be seen, after all, it's merely an earned title, rather than a divine right, it goes to the best runner, it is _not_ the province of an individual, the whole Kakei thing merely served to highlight this fact rather than to introduce the particular Eyeshield he was talking about. At the moment Shin is the genuine Eyeshield 21, with Agon, Sena, Riku and Akaba all having claims but IMO there is no way in hell anyone better than Shin will be introduced this late in the series, even if it's possible (Which I greatly doubt as well).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 16, 2007)

There's probably someone as great or evne greater most likely from the best team in Kansai and who knows maybe someone on Hakashuu can beat Shin later on in the series. Gao is way more powerful than Shin is in terms of strength.

And about the Oujou game, I'm kinda peeved that Monta stands no chance against Sakuraba. >.<


----------



## Ponko (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure I agree with Shin being a better player than Agon. Shin is faster and stronger than Agon, but Agon is smarter, good at reading his opponents, and has his God Speed Impulse. In a confrontation between the two I think it would be hard to pick a winner, since Shin's speed and power might be cancelled out by Agon's maneuverabiliy and quick reaction time. Sena was faster than Agon too, it and it was not until he managed to blind Agon that he was able to get past him.

Shin maybe better in terms of stats, but it does not help when Agon is always a step ahead of you. It is almost like Agon has a mini version of the sharingan.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, I have to agree with Ponko. Agon versus Shin is really hard to judge because they excel in different areas. I think the only thing that really puts Agon at a disadvantage is his personality. 

Frankly I think if the two ever played each other it would simply result in them having an intense little deathmatch in the middle of the field while Takami and Unsui basically just agree to play around them.


----------



## Ponko (Feb 16, 2007)

Hehe. And then Ikkyu would start scaling Sakuraba to get the ball, leaving Sakuraba flailing his arms and screaming like a little girl. 

Maybe Unsui can just run by Shin if he is distracted by Agon. He's pretty good at doing things other than throwing.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Feb 16, 2007)

Hehe, poor Sakuraba, being attacked by scary-intense-Ikkyu... 

Now I'm just imaging this disorganized melee on the field with the Saiyuki trio banding together to harass Ootowaru, Agon and Shin continuing their little battle despite no longer having the ball, Unsui continuing to play despite the chaos and Takami crying desperately for some semblance of order.


----------



## Bink (Feb 16, 2007)

I wasn't saying that Shin was necessarily better than Agon when you take the players in isolation, just that Agon has mental "flaws". Shin can't be manipulated on the field to the same extent, so even though Agon could easily be as good or better, he won't underestimate opponents, get easily riled and so on, making him overall - in my opinion - a tougher opponent.

EDIT: Thought they could have trained one of those perverted basketball guys they got to join in the first few chapters as cornerbacks (I think that's right, my American Football knowledge is nearly zilch) to help against Sakuraba, you don't see much of them, but they're likely to be tall, fairly fast and decent at jumping, they wouldn't need to catch the ball, just pester Sakuraba enough for Monta to do _something_


----------



## Countach (Feb 16, 2007)

wow the d-bats got lucky with a capital L


----------



## Taxman (Feb 16, 2007)

sena actually showing some tackling skills...


----------



## Countach (Feb 16, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> sena actually showing some tackling skills...



more like pushing skills


----------



## Bass (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't know if it's the way it was drawn but Sakuraba's knee looks really weird on the last page...like he's going to land on it wrong and get injured in 222.


----------



## Ponko (Feb 17, 2007)

Binky said:


> I wasn't saying that Shin was necessarily better than Agon when you take the players in isolation, just that Agon has mental "flaws". Shin can't be manipulated on the field to the same extent, so even though Agon could easily be as good or better, he won't underestimate opponents, get easily riled and so on, making him overall - in my opinion - a tougher opponent.



I think the fact that Shin is more single minded also makes him more predictible. Sure, you can't rile Shin, but you also know exactly what he is going to do. With Agon, you can expect him to be guarding someone like Sena, but the next thing you know he has already read your plan and is halfway across the field tackling Monta. Agon was involved in mini battles with half the devil bats simply because he always knew the best ways to ruin a strategy. Almost every plan that Hiruma came up with, Agon saw at the last second. True, if he had not underestimated his opponents as much, he would have been more effective at stopping the devil bats, but in the same respect, if it had been Shin, he may never have had a chance to do anything.

If you had two unremarkable teams facing each other, adding Agon would probably be more deadly than adding Shin. If you add Shin, the other team can just avoid going near him, just like Unsui decided to do in the Spring tournament against Shin. However, when Agon is added, suddenly everything the opposing team does is in danger since Agon is more versatile. He can take any position and play it better than many experts in their field. Simply by adding Agon and Unsui during their first year against the Golden generation completely turned the match around, despite the White Knights being a better team overall than the Shinryuuji team at the time and Agon and Unsui being thrown in at the last minute.



> EDIT: Thought they could have trained one of those perverted basketball guys they got to join in the first few chapters as cornerbacks (I think that's right, my American Football knowledge is nearly zilch) to help against Sakuraba, you don't see much of them, but they're likely to be tall, fairly fast and decent at jumping, they wouldn't need to catch the ball, just pester Sakuraba enough for Monta to do _something_



The basketball guys aren't that tall. Satake is 166cm and Yamaoka is 168cm. They are about the same height as Ikkyu (167cm). You would think they would be taller, but they are actually shorter than the majority of the devil bats. ^^;


----------



## Mori` (Feb 17, 2007)

chapter was a good un, suprised that Takami bottled the last pass to Sakuraba and opted for a different option. Looks like monta's not out of it yet. Sena munching the guy before the line was good, his arm reminded me of the trident lol.



> I don't know if it's the way it was drawn but Sakuraba's knee looks really weird on the last page...like he's going to land on it wrong and get injured in 222.



thats not sakuraba


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2007)

Sena's tackle on the last page was awesome...


----------



## Bass (Feb 17, 2007)

moridin said:


> thats not sakuraba



So Sena tackled a nameless nobody? I don't believe it...only _real_ characters can get panel time.


----------



## Bink (Feb 17, 2007)

Ponko said:


> The basketball guys aren't that tall. Satake is 166cm and Yamaoka is 168cm. They are about the same height as Ikkyu (167cm). You would think they would be taller, but they are actually shorter than the majority of the devil bats. ^^;



What? My stereotypes are failing me... Actually, I finally got around to working out the cm to feet 'n inches, and very few people in Eyeshield are actually all that tall, I always figured Hiruma would be quite lanky.

Sakuraba is No. 18, this random guy was 30-something IIRC. Very interesting that Takami freaked about the final pass though, that decision could be costly to Oujou.


----------



## Ponko (Feb 17, 2007)

Personally I don't think Agon and Unsui weigh enough considering their height. They weigh the same as Hiruma and Hiruma is only one centimeter taller. Since both Agon and Unsui look like they have much more muscle than Hiruma you would think they would weight more.

I am also curious as to if anyone can tell me if it is possible for identical twins like Agon and Unsui to have different blood types.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh I can't wait to actually read it, when's the translation coming out?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 18, 2007)

Takami said that he "felt a chill" down his spine when he was about to pass it to Sakuraba. 
Monta was marking Sakuraba like no tomorrow too, so I get the feeling that if he passed it to Sakuraba, the ball would have been fumbled or intercepted.

I think the flow of the match is going slightly more towards Deimon now. It seems as if the deimon devilbats managed to keep it at a 7 point difference until halftime.
And now, Mamori, Hiruma and Dobukoru will do their best trying to discover Shin's weakness.

It's really obvious what his weakness is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Substitute the football with a camcorder or something, and Shin will rip it apart. He is technologically challenged, after all.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 18, 2007)

> Takami said that he "felt a chill" down his spine when he was about to pass it to Sakuraba.
> Monta was marking Sakuraba like no tomorrow too, so I get the feeling that if he passed it to Sakuraba, the ball would have been fumbled or intercepted.



Yeah, on the page he bottles it there's the slightly odd panel at the top looking back at Takami through Monta's gloves implying he's going to be in the way of the pass.

I wonder how that'll effect Sakuraba actually, it must leave him wondering a bit about why Takami bottled the pass to him if he's supposed to have complete confidence in their abilities.

I also think we'll get something similar to this later in the game now, we didn't get to see exactly what Monta was going to do so its a safe bet we'll find out at some point. I think we'll see Takamai stuck and unable to pick another option so he'll go for it, then Monta will do whatever he has up his sleeve.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 18, 2007)

In the words of Master Yoda "Size matters not"


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 18, 2007)

This chapter gave me the creeps. Monta feels like Ikkyu and Sena feels like Agon.

By the way, I'm 99% certain that this thing will be another 'growth' for Sena, like his stiff arm thing against Agon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn....even after being marked by taki and Monta, Sakuraba was still catching those passes. Although the last pass to an alternate reciever was a smart decision. It looked like the plain broke which in the NFL would mean a touchdown, so I'm wondering how will this result turn out in the next chapter.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 19, 2007)

> plain broke



no it didn't....I don't see how you are getting that?...the pylon moving?...that wasn't caused by the guy hitting it...it looks like it was caused by how fast Sena was moving.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> no it didn't....I don't see how you are getting that?...the pylon moving?...that wasn't caused by the guy hitting it...it looks like it was caused by how fast Sena was moving.



At the moment the receiver has possession of the ball and has already crossed the goal line and unless he pulls his feet inside, it's going to hit the pylon if it hasn't done so already. It would be a very odd set of circumstances if it wasn't called a touchdown, and in that case it would be a very disputable call if it was a real game, because all the elements are there to call it a touchdown *unless he somehow lost possession those few seconds before hitting the ground*


----------



## Taxman (Feb 19, 2007)

but he hasn't crossed the goal line....and he hasn't hit the pylon....I'm saying that if the pylon is knocked over, it's because of Sena's speed.

doesn't the ball have to cross the plain.....the ball isn't crossing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> but he hasn't crossed the goal line....and he hasn't hit the pylon....I'm saying that if the pylon is knocked over, it's because of Sena's speed.



I know what happened. The side view looked more like the goal line. 

The area I marked was what I believed to be the goal line and not out of bounds. That's why I was making those assumptions. The angle of the drawing is what threw me off.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 19, 2007)

I had a feeling that's what you did....

helped if you looked on the previous page and noticed how each person was running...



wouldn't you have felt odd knowing that we are talking about how sena saved the game and here you are saying that they scored?....xDD


----------



## Mori` (Feb 19, 2007)

lol

from that scan you really do get an idea of just how much ground sena had to make up there o_O


----------



## Bink (Feb 19, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> In the words of Master Yoda "Size matters not"



Your signature seems to be in direct contradiction of that pearl of wisdom.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 19, 2007)

Well their is "size" and then their is "size".


----------



## Bass (Feb 20, 2007)

....I just thought of something....Agon can learn techniques/moves by sight, right? Does that mean, he could use the Trident Tackle now?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2007)

Most likely he'd have to see it up close to have a 'perfect' version of it.  But I don't doubt he knows the mechanics behind it.


----------



## Ponko (Feb 20, 2007)

Agon is distantly related to the Uchiha, I tell you. Next time you see him in a football match he is going to whip out the Chidori.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2007)

Agon > Uchiha.  He doesn't kill his family just to pass time after all.  That and he knows how to have a good time and still be a monster.


----------



## Ponko (Feb 20, 2007)

True, true. He has time for the ladies, partying, and beating up the poor chameleons. He knows how to enjoy being a genius.

Plus his spikey haired blond rival is more amusing, though I like Naruto too.


----------



## Bass (Feb 20, 2007)

Hiruma > Naruto

Agon > Sasuke

Unsui > Itachi ?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2007)

I dunno about that.  Sasuke may be a genius borne of hard work, but he still has genius traits.  Unsui is more similar to Rock Lee in that he worked catching up to a constantly moving target (Neji).  And Agon > Itachi.


----------



## Ponko (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Unsui. He needs more love. But since rock lee is my favourite Naruto character comparing Unsui to him works for me since I like Unsui too.

If we wanted to get technical I guess Hiruma would be more like Shikamaru, only cooler. But I like the Agon/Hiruma=Sasuke/Naruto rivalry thing.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't..please don't compare two veritable badasses to two children.  I mean, just in how they live and personalities, Agon and Hiruma are so much cooler and more mature than SasuNaru.  Well, Agon's not mature, but who needs to be when you're like that.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hehehe, the original analogy was:

Agon > Sasuke

Or in general, Eyeshield 21 characters > Naruto characters.

I'm a rabid Naruto fan, but the characters in Eyeshield 21 appeal to me more than the characters in Naruto.

Who here thinks that Deimon will copy Bando's kicking technique employed in the very beginning of the Bando vs Deimon match?


----------



## Ponko (Feb 21, 2007)

I like characters from both series. Can't really say which ones I find more appealing. I will say Eyeshield has less characters I find annoying. The only characters in Eyeshield I don't really like are Ootawara and Komusubi. Maybe the captain from the Golums. He was pretty dumb but not really in the series long enough to be annoying.

I have no idea what Deimon is going to do. Copying the Spiders sounds like a good idea though, since the Spiders are awesome. *pets Koutarou*


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 22, 2007)

Copying the Spiders won't work because in this scenario Akaba's on the OPPOSING side as Shin.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like they found out that Shin's got no weaknesses. At least none they could take advantage of...


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 24, 2007)

This will be rough for Sena :S
*Spoiler*: __ 



A power match against Shin this will no go easy


----------



## Bass (Feb 24, 2007)

lol insta-steroids.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Brute strength? >.>

This'll be...interesting, to say the least. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf

1. You have to defeat Shin with Brute Strength? :S
2. A stadium without locker rooms? O__o
Great chapter and it's great to see how everyone is trying to keep up their play by practicing during half time. 

So essentially the second half can be decided by what goes on during these 20 minutes.


----------



## Bass (Feb 24, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So essentially the second half can be decided by what goes on during these 20 minutes.




*Spoiler*: __ 



A chapter per minute?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 24, 2007)

Bass i think the time was up when Hiruma revealed le plan.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 maybe Doburoku has some secret lightspeed move that will have Shin crying like a little girl


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 25, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Bass i think the time was up when Hiruma revealed le plan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Shin crying like a little girl 

Shin sama's invincible as stated in the manga. 

And no, I'm not a Shin fanboy


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 25, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Shin crying like a little girl



Hey the first time Sena past him the guy looked like he was about to have a stroke.



> Shin sama's invincible as stated in the manga.



Well according to Hiruma he ain't 



> And no, I'm not a Shin fanboy



*ignores username avy and siggy* now what would give me that idea


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 25, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Hey the first time Sena past him the guy looked like he was about to have a stroke.



Pssh...

Shin sama did no such thing. 




> Well according to Hiruma he ain't



What does hiruma know? Sena can't possibly hope to beat Shin with brute strength.




> *ignores username avy and siggy* now what would give me that idea



Just a wild guess


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have trouble swallowing the fact that Sena will beat Shin with brute force. Maybe if he plowed into his side like a missile, then yes.

And there is no such thing as an invincible player. Hiruma is never wrong!


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2007)

Shin seems invincible, because he do every thing Sena does plus one more thing, and that's physical strength, which Sena lacks in.

This is gonna be tough as hell for Sena.


----------



## Bass (Feb 27, 2007)

Unless Sena goes for Shin's knees. You know, tackling him from behind and whatnot.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2007)

Does Sena have the mass for something like that though


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, that's the point...

There's no way for Sena to catch up to Shin in brute strength, since he doesn't really have the physique that could develop strength comparable to Shin.

But do not lose hope, guys. Hiruma didn't say Sena needs to become stronger than Shin. To defeat him Sena only needs a certain amount of strength, sufficient enough to stand a chance in the battle against Shin.

Won't be easy, though...at least if Sena tried to settle it with only brute strength, which of course would be silly. He needs to combine his improved running techniques with power.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2007)

The only way i see it working is if he teams up with one of the other players to give him enough leverage to work with.


----------



## Bass (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm....good job, Sena. You look kinda cool.


----------



## Segan (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'm excited to see how it will turn out.


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 3, 2007)

Sena will lose.

Then he'll have a sena moment and win.


----------



## Segan (Mar 3, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Sena will lose.
> 
> Then he'll have a sena moment and win.



Yes, it's very likely it will happen like this. Hasn't it always been like this?


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 3, 2007)

It's possible that they might lose to Ojou since they don't always get to win in sports manga


----------



## Segan (Mar 3, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> It's possible that they might lose to Ojou since they don't always get to win in sports manga



No way...

Just forget it. They just can't lose, since it's the very last chance for Hiruma & Co. to get to the Christmas Bowl. And without Hiruma there's no Deimon Devilbats...


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 3, 2007)

So basically Sena has to react faster than shin can and get him before the lance is brought up.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 4, 2007)

thank you for sendfile .. mordin  i will read it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2007)

A ramming attack aimed at Shin. Damn, I have to admit, that it looks cool and unexpected of a person like Sena. You'd think he'd want to avoid such contact.


----------



## delirium (Mar 5, 2007)

I actually thought it was pretty obvious what was coming the moment Sena stiff armed Agon. He had to start getting physical. Then it was solidified with Shin "entering the world of Light Speed". And if he's gonna beat Shin, he's gotta enter his world too. Maybe he won't be as strong as Shin. But if he can at least create some distance, it won't matter if they're moving at the same speed as long as he's a step ahead.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah, Sena has to start lifting the weights also in order to be on the top. It was made aware that his speed alone was nothing when he faced Agon and had to push his head in the ground. I expect no less for Shin. I expect that after this match they will focus on a different training for Sena that will up his stamina,speed and upper body strenght. Can't wait for chapter 223 to come out.


----------



## Bass (Mar 9, 2007)

Hm? No Eyeshield this week?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 9, 2007)

Bass said:


> Hm? No Eyeshield this week?



its coming, everythings just a bit late this week


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 10, 2007)

The tension in the air you can almost swim in it XD.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 10, 2007)

hrm good chapter :3

monta vs sakuraba part 2 set up then xD

lets find out what scared them last time on the everest pass


----------



## Bass (Mar 10, 2007)

lolz @ Sena touching Shin


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2007)

ummh...Monta hasn't turned around yet or looked at the position of the ball. In the NFL wouldn't that be pass interference?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2007)

^did he touch sakuraba?.....

all he has to do is look back in the next chapter right?...if he catches it right in front of him....that isn't passing interference is it as long as he doesn't touch him right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ^did he touch sakuraba?.....
> 
> all he has to do is look back in the next chapter right?...if he catches it right in front of him....that isn't passing interference is it as long as he doesn't touch him right?




If he turns around to catch the ball then it won't be pass interference but if he doesn't it might be considered a penalty.


----------



## Death (Mar 11, 2007)

Any touching of the reciever after the ball has left the quarterback's hands would be considered pass interference.  That is if the ball is catchable.  This is also reversed if the reciever touches the defender while the ball is in the air.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 13, 2007)

What is the normal schedule pattern of this manga's release?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 13, 2007)

its in weekly jump =p


----------



## Bishop (Mar 13, 2007)

So every thursday? *Doesn't read weekly jump <.<*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2007)

^if you read naruto/bleach/one piece/d.gray man/reborn...you read weekly jump =P


----------



## Bishop (Mar 13, 2007)

I read only a manwha, Ippo and now this....


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 13, 2007)

Shin san doesn't fail to impress


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 14, 2007)

YA-HA!!!

I just got into this series recently and I think it's totally awesome. The characters are really interesting. My favorite character is Hiruma. Sena's really adorable and all but Hiruma and his devil's book of threats is just way cool.

My favorite match is Devil Bats vs. Shinryu Naga's because of how most players of Devil Bats got to pwned Agon.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 14, 2007)

Bishop said:


> So every thursday? *Doesn't read weekly jump <.<*



approx, its more often than not out on fridays/saturdays these days.


----------



## mangakagirl (Mar 17, 2007)

i  didnt like american football cuz i didnt understand anything about it to me it was just a pointless violent sport so i never had any interest on it wat so ever! but then this anime series has showed me otherwise  i am still not that into football but i have become completely obsessed with eyeshield 21 i totaly love the series naruto used to be my second fav manga/anime but now eyeshield 21 is ! is just so funny and and it has great action, i just love it 
anywayz srry for the long post i just  felt like commenting 
about how great eyeshield 21 series is


----------



## Mori` (Mar 17, 2007)

great chapter

go monta!

thrill max!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 17, 2007)

Great chapter. Devil Back Fire was completely awesome. But I was wondering, is this even possible?
Bleach Chapter 267


----------



## Mori` (Mar 17, 2007)

> But I was wondering, is this even possible?



probably not, there's too many factors that can change. The idea is that monta has caught so many passes from hiruma that he's aware as soon as the ball leaves hiruma's hand where its going to be so doesn't need to even spot it to catch.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 17, 2007)

UOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

MONTA!!!!


----------



## Megadoomer (Mar 17, 2007)

I've been reading this series for a while, but only recently did I actually get into it. Currently, I'm at Deimon's game vs. Seibu, during Kid's flashback.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 17, 2007)

Megadoomer said:


> I've been reading this series for a while, but only recently did I actually get into it. Currently, I'm at Deimon's game vs. Seibu, during Kid's flashback.



ah thats a great game :3


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2007)

TO THE MAX!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 17, 2007)

Monta being able to read a pass without looking at it makes me think of Yukimitsu's ability to track down all the passes except Monta can do it without even looking. O_O That's pretty amazing.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2007)

Damn straight. and sweet sig, reps.


----------



## Ponko (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, that is a great sig. *attacks and steals Unsui*

Nice to see Monta is finally finding his groove. Hopefully Yukimitsu will get to do something this match too. And I guess Sena will have to continue his battle with Shin. *sigh* It is so sad that Shin and Sena are the two people I care least about in this match.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the resp, I'll be sure to rep you guys back. ^^

Shinryuuji is probably my favorite team, a guy that can run backwards at a pretty good speed and the Kongo's = Amazing. Plus the horny linemens. xD


----------



## Ponko (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, I love Shinryuuji too. And the Poseidons. And the Devil Bats. Those three teams rock. Ikkyu is hilarious and Agon and Unui are such opposites but blend so well together. Sanzo is pretty funny too. I like his crush on Unsui. Glad to see someone notices how great Unsui is.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2007)

Ponko said:


> Yes, that is a great sig. *attacks and steals Unsui*
> 
> Nice to see Monta is finally finding his groove. *Hopefully Yukimitsu will get to do something this match too.* And I guess Sena will have to continue his battle with Shin. *sigh* It is so sad that Shin and Sena are the two people I care least about in this match.



Forget that. Where's Taki! Dude is hilarious.


----------



## J c (Mar 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*


Cerberus is their secret player, surpassing even Shin, Sena, and Agon.

D;


----------



## Bishop (Mar 18, 2007)

Are the scans out yet?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 18, 2007)

OHH YYYEESSSS!

edit: Wait, I never got 224, can you give me a link to that also, this sauus 225


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 18, 2007)

Yay Monta! But somehow I've got a feeling that Sakuraba won't go down without a fight. This game is really good! Better than when they played Shinriyuji Nagas.


----------



## Ponko (Mar 18, 2007)

I enjoyed the Shinryuuji match a lot more myself. This one I find kind of dull, but that could be because with the exception of Takami and Ikari I don't really care about the White Knights. I think the pressure put on the Devil Bats during the second half of the Shinryuuji match had much more suspense than in this match as well, especially since the Devil Bats were making no head way at all during the first half. Plus I found the rivalries more interesting since Agon felt like a much more powerful and dangerous presence on the field than Shin.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 18, 2007)

^I agree.

Yeah, the first half was over so quick it was like WYF!? This second half has started off ok but it's little pressure on the Bats seeing as people suspect them to lose.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 24, 2007)

oh god damn that was fantastic

and touching DDDDDDDD:

and awesome

and I'm running out of cool superlatives to use DDD:


----------



## Indigo. (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Siru, your signature looks like original art from the manga... Where is it from?

Awesome chapter + color spread + shinryuu VS Deimon in the anime = instant win.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 24, 2007)

What volumes was the devil bats Vs Shinryuuji game?

edit: I see what Siru put, nevermind.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Monta really ignited the offense and became even more focused after his childhood hero appeared right before him 
And Oujou's defense is no longer impenetrable. Touchdown!!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 24, 2007)

It is in raw Kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2007)

Bishop said:


> It is in raw Kira?



Yeah, it's still in raw form, but the translations are already out, so it's only a matter of time before the scantlations are out.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks. And can you go to the pimp thread where I requested vols 23 and 24....


----------



## Mori` (Mar 24, 2007)

just read the translation

it was even more touching

*sniff*


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 24, 2007)

moridin said:


> just read the translation
> 
> it was even more touching
> 
> *sniff*



So true... monta playing his max in front of his hero.

*sniff*


----------



## Bass (Mar 24, 2007)

A larger version of the Deimon vs. Shinryuuji cover.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 24, 2007)

Sweet. Someone may make this into their sig


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome chapter. Monta has gained some Max respect from me in this chapter  I like how Sena had his back too, great moment when they scored that touchdown together 

Anyone else find it weird though that a professional Baseball player would become the chair of a Football league? Kind of a weird change of careers


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 25, 2007)

One of the greatest chapters ever. 

Holy shit.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 25, 2007)

Who would've thought that Monta's catching baseball hero is now a football official? But props to Monta! Now I think it's Sena's turn to bring down Shin.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2007)

Is it me or does Montas hero look like Isshin?


----------



## Champloon (Mar 27, 2007)

Brilliant chapter!

And i love the colored candid drawings of the Eyeshield 21 chars


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 29, 2007)

This has been a great chapter that monta moment is one of my fav's behind when sena first blows by shin and when hiruma gets officially introduced against the spiders.

I was just arguing about this with a friend of mine. Now wouldn't what monta did to sakuraba on defense be considered pass interference b/c he never turns his head to the ball? 

I hold the position that it is. Even though I dont know the exact rule offhand I believe on defense you have to turn your head to the ball when it is coming between you and the offensive player.


----------



## Death (Mar 30, 2007)

Pass interference is only when the ball has left the QB's hands and there is contact between the defencive and offencive players who have a chance to catch the ball.  Turning your head doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Kenji310 (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought pass interference was when you did something to the receiver that would make him catch the pass. For example pushing him down, tackling him, etc. If I wasn't mistaken you were allowed to touch the ball in mid air, like hitting it before the catch as long as you don't disturb the receivers catching movement.


----------



## Indigo. (Mar 31, 2007)

Kenji310 said:


> I thought pass interference was when you did something to the receiver that would make him catch the pass. For example pushing him down, tackling him, etc. If I wasn't mistaken you were allowed to touch the ball in mid air, like hitting it before the catch as long as you don't disturb the receivers catching movement.



Yep, you're right. thats pretty much it. 

Great chapter, but not as good as the last one ^^ It's not much in difference between the teams now  Deimon is doing good.


----------



## Kenji310 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah Deimon WAS doing a great job, now Oujou is going to probably widen the score with like 2 touchdowns before Deimon can find a way to counter-attack. Just my guess =D


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 31, 2007)

I remember someone asking me to post a link to the backcover of volume 23 but I didn't have the pic anymore saved to my comp. ;_; But I did have part of the cover, with Shinryuuji praying.
here.
Feel free to use, but don't worry. The backcover was full of text anyways and this is the only part that didn't have text.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you..thought you'd forget.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 31, 2007)

You say all like it's alot.....


----------



## Bass (Mar 31, 2007)

..................at least they're big?


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks, Bass. 

Love the second one.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 31, 2007)

I love the third one. Reps for you good sir.


----------



## Bass (Mar 31, 2007)

Sketches by mangaka.


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 31, 2007)

The third color picture is awesome. 

That's lovely.


----------



## Bass (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh snap! Marco is S-ranked.


----------



## Death (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone know what kurita is saying in the bottom two pics?


----------



## Bass (Apr 1, 2007)

Nah, I don't think anyone has translated them yet.


----------



## Indigo. (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank's for the pictures Bass. 

Okay, so now Marco is S - Ranked!

Height: 177 cm
Weight: 66 Kg
Benchpress: 60 kg
40 Yard dash: 5.2 sec

By the stats, Hiruma is better. But i guess Marco got something more than this. The guy who hides all the info away. 

But still, the Dinosaurs are damn good with just Gau eating peoples bones.


----------



## Bass (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuff from volume 21.


----------



## Indigo. (Apr 3, 2007)

cool.

There is some info about the Misaki Wolf team leader Kamiya Taiga in one of the sketches from before, but what position did he play? Linebacker? Saftey?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2007)

Filler for important teams to beat.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 3, 2007)

New scans out yet?


----------



## Ponko (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't suppose anyone has the scans of the love chart that was in one of the last few volumes. I loved how Ikkyu had a crush on almost every girl and Sanzo had feelings for Ikkyu and Unsui and crushed on a bunch of other guys. And how Julie felt she was being drawn into an unavoidable relationship with Koutarou.

There was a dominance chart in the same volume with Sena being dominated by everyone, even his cat. ^^


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hahahahaha! If you look at the old man who bears a resemblance to Sena running....

It's the Geezer version of Devilbat Ghost! LMAO!

The Hiruma-imposter has a snot bubble coming out of his nose while Hiruma is blowing a bubblegum bubble.


----------



## conquistador~ (Apr 4, 2007)

228 spoils

アイシル

射手座で連続攻撃権を獲得し続ける王城
さすがの一休もエベレスト超ショートパスはカットできず（と、一休自身が言う）

で、王城タッチダウン

20-13

今度はデビルバックファイヤを止めようとする進と桜庭
モン太を潰し（タックルして反応を遅らせる）、パスを出そうとするヒル魔を進が潰す

進がヒル魔を潰そうとしたその前にセナが立ちはだかる
セナ、阿含の言葉を思い出す

阿含（あー？ドＭかよてめーはよ　何ボサッと腕ぶち込まれんの待ってやがる）

この言葉を思い出したセナ、両手で進のトライデントタックルを止める
進「！！」
それを見つめる阿含

で、終わり


----------



## Ponko (Apr 6, 2007)

That is a very disturbing pretty version of Shin. *cowers in fear from it*


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2007)

So the scan is out already?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 6, 2007)

Just the raw from what I can tell.

Mangahelpers Link


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it's about time I checked out the Eyeshield 21 manga. I've watched a bit of the anime and it was awesome.


----------



## Indigo. (Apr 7, 2007)

Agon just have to be the very best character in the manga. He gave me the chills when he arrived. 

Even if i can't understand what he is saying. It's that good. 

Och and cool chapter! The Ojou match have been good so far, but still not as good as the Naga match. But now it seems the wery thing comes to an end. A spectacualr ending i hope.


----------



## Ponko (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, Agon does indeed rock. I would love for them to have some sort of allstar game or world wide tournament after the Christmas Bowl where you can get characters like Agon, Hiruma, Shin, Kakei, Akaba, Mizumachi, etc on the same team. The only problem for me is that my top three favourite characters are all quarterbacks, so they could not all play at the same time.


----------



## Bass (Apr 7, 2007)

Agon is full of win.


With one step into the arena and a quick shake of the dreads, he helped Sena grow some balls.


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 7, 2007)

It's still amazing how great of a player Agon was with no type of practice or training.  Now that he taking this seriously, everybody in the Eyeshield universe will need a serious upgrade.


----------



## Indigo. (Apr 7, 2007)

Ponko said:


> Yes, Agon does indeed rock. I would love for them to have some sort of allstar game or world wide tournament after the Christmas Bowl where you can get characters like Agon, Hiruma, Shin, Kakei, Akaba, Mizumachi, etc on the same team. The only problem for me is that my top three favourite characters are all quarterbacks, so they could not all play at the same time.



Yeah that would be awesome!! And hey, there is still free spots for reserve Qb's


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you Agon ^_^

Now Sena has found a new way to block Shin's attack. Slowly but surely he's evolving


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 7, 2007)

Sena's method :S is he planning on deflecting the arm or trying to block as much of the thrust as possible?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2007)

^It's better than having his arm idle like Agon was pointing out. I guess using his forearm in this case must give Sena some sort of advantage.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 7, 2007)

True it has to or he wouldnt have thought of it it but Sena doesn't have the size for blocking Shin like that. Not that it has stopped him before >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2007)

Sena doesn't have the size or power to match Shin, but EY21 has taught us that size and power alone isn't always enough to emerge victorious. I think Sena's run in with Agon should be proof that he's evolving alongside Shin.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't underestimate the Power of Sena...He may be a nice little kid, but when he takes those shots of vodka and puts on that helmet, he's a different man. Hence when he roughed up poor Agon.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 8, 2007)

Ponko said:


> Yes, Agon does indeed rock. I would love for them to have some sort of allstar game or world wide tournament after the Christmas Bowl where you can get characters like Agon, Hiruma, Shin, Kakei, Akaba, Mizumachi, etc on the same team. The only problem for me is that my top three favourite characters are all quarterbacks, so they could not all play at the same time.



There's always that Golden Dragonfly formation...


----------



## Ponko (Apr 8, 2007)

Golden Dragonfly would be great except that one of the quarterbacks I like would be completely useless at it. *cough*Osamu*cough* Hehe. *sticks Osamu on the line for fun*


----------



## Mori` (Apr 11, 2007)

229 spoils

アイシールド

セナがトライデントタックルを弾く
けど、やっぱり駄目でヒル魔とともに串刺し。
ヒル魔がよく0.2秒粘ったみたいなこといって褒める。

モン太がパス貰おうと走るが3人くらいに囲まれて
パスができない。その間に進が壁を破ってヒル魔に突撃するけど
ヒル魔は先を読んでてボールはセナに渡してあった。
で、セナがボールもって走ってるところで終わり。


----------



## Mori` (Apr 13, 2007)

*raw*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2007)

*waits for translations*

I can't believe the anime skipped the introduction of Marco 

All they had was a brief image of him when they did the pairing announcements after the lottery >_<

But at least they kept the Agon versus Mizumachi part


----------



## Taxman (Apr 13, 2007)

oy...cj...don't gloss over agony with anime talk...


----------



## Mori` (Apr 13, 2007)

I should delete your posts both of you


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 13, 2007)

I haven't been able to stop thinking about how awesome Monta's new skill is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2007)

Taxman said:


> oy...cj...don't gloss over agony with anime talk...



Manga scenes being deleted is important 

Marco=Manga, apparently not anime 

I can't possibly talk about a manga character in an anime thread


----------



## Ponko (Apr 13, 2007)

I too was disappointed with the absence of Marco in the anime. ;__; 

*waits for a scanslation* From the translation there is lots of Agon. *dances happily* The best chapters for me have lots of Naga, Poseidons and Hiruma/Monta/Yuki.


----------



## Ponko (Apr 13, 2007)

It does not look like it right now. I guess no one is willing to destroy their japanese manga or spend the time cleaning up the raws. I'm happy for what we get, though. There are a few series I am interested in that are really behind on scanslations, and it drives me batty.


----------



## Bass (Apr 13, 2007)

Hn....boring chapter this week.

Only interesting part was the whole Agon/Monta's hero conflict.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 13, 2007)

Chapter is pretty much just a tactical point on stopping shin's trident tackle and Monte passing the Bump. Agon and the hero wasn't as much a a conflict as much as just Agon disagreeing and would end in him being beat by a grown man.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 13, 2007)

Why did Hiruma just stand there when Shin was coming at him? He could have scrambled around or something.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hiruma isn't really known for his physique; his best weapon is his brilliant mind. Considering his stats, a 5.1 sec dash isn't that great compared to a lot of people.
I don't think he could have pulled off a scramble that well.


----------



## Ponko (Apr 14, 2007)

Plus he probably already had his sneak handoff planned. If he wanted to fake the long pass he might have blown it if he caught Shin (or someone elses) attention by trying to move around too much.

I want to see more battles of strategy between Hiruma and Takami. They are my favourites on each team.


----------



## Bass (Apr 14, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Agon and the hero wasn't as much a a conflict as much as just Agon disagreeing and would end in him being beat by a grown man.



Was still more interesting than the muddy lovefest on the field.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 14, 2007)

Bass said:


> Was still more interesting than the muddy lovefest on the field.



...True....


----------



## Bass (Apr 16, 2007)

Color pages and whatnot.



Little page about how Shin remembers people.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Finally....Sena's using his arm when running on offense


----------



## S.o.L (Apr 17, 2007)

Chapter 229 SCANALTED


----------



## Mori` (Apr 18, 2007)

独走状態のセナ
大田原も猪狩もみんなの協力あって振り切りとにかく独走

追いかける進

進がセナに飛びかかる。セナもジャンプ
セナの靴に自分の指を引っ掛けてラインギリギリで止める進

ボールを取りに走るモン太
それより早くセナの所へ向いボールを弾く桜庭

泥門攻撃失敗。再び王城のターン

ここでヒル魔、二枚のカードを用意する。一枚はセオリー通り、もう一枚は一発逆転、失敗で負け
みんな当然一発逆転の方を選ぶ

ヒル魔「試合を決める一か八かだ・・・！」
煽り：鍵を握るのは超ハイリスク作戦！？

来週終わり


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Finally....Sena's using his arm when running on offense



Yeah, i was wondering when he'd start doing that.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2007)

*new chapter leaves a bad taste in my mouth......


----------



## Countach (Apr 20, 2007)

its about time the bats outrageous luck has been stoped for a little bit


----------



## Bass (Apr 20, 2007)

While I'm glad that Sena's touchdown was stopped and that Oujou recovered possession of the ball...I don't like how easy Sena got past Ikari and co. when using arms for the first time. He should have had more trouble.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 21, 2007)

Shin.... he can probably crush a tank with his chin with the amount of hax and awesomeness he is generating after this issue.


----------



## Bass (Apr 21, 2007)

Sakuraba has been showing off the mad skillz lately.


----------



## 500ml (Apr 21, 2007)

Are Deimon High in the finals playing Ojo? I am currently at volume 20, the chapters before the Deimon High- Shinruiuy Naga. 

Doesn't matter if you spoil for me.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2007)

it's the semifinals......


----------



## 500ml (Apr 21, 2007)

Taxman said:


> it's the semifinals......



Which teams are playing the other semi-final?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2007)

Wild gunmen vs Dinosaurs


----------



## 500ml (Apr 21, 2007)

Taxman said:


> Wild gunmen vs Dinosaurs



Ah! This is great news. Harima is going to revenge his loss earlier against Wild Gunmans.


----------



## Ponko (Apr 21, 2007)

I'd rather see the Dinosaurs win. Marco and Gaou I find much more interesting than anyone on the Seibu team, and we just saw Deimon vs Seibu four matches ago. I'd rather see the Devil Bats play someone new in the finals.

Assuming they get there of course.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 21, 2007)

Most likely the game will start with Seibu gaining a small lead then time skipping to the end of the match were the Dino's have destroyed Seibu. Or they will flesh out the game.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 24, 2007)

woah spoilers damn cover that shit up please. 

Yo can I get volume 9,10,11.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 24, 2007)

its not really spoilers given this is the manga discussion thread...try the pimp project if you are looking for the packs =p


----------



## Taxman (Apr 24, 2007)

hahahahahaha

this is what happens when you go to the wrong thread....


----------



## Taxman (Apr 27, 2007)

holy fuck holy fuck holy fuck


*Spoiler*: __ 



SAFETY


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 27, 2007)

Is it just me or is Hiruma such a badass?


----------



## Bass (Apr 27, 2007)

Strange....I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Never imagined I'd see safety and surely not Deimon (and Monta) doing to Oujou. I mean Oujou is suppose to be the defense oriented team xDD [/very loose generalization]


----------



## Taxman (Apr 27, 2007)

and Deimon gets the ball back...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

^Damn straight 

I wonder what Oujou is going to do with their 5 point lead?

So many possibilities for the mangaka to work with


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 27, 2007)

'OMGZ~! DEIMON SUCKS...

You think I would say that?!?!!'

Awesome chapter. Safety, score is now 15-20 and Deimon will probably try to drain out the clock and get a FG or a TD...or they will fail - again.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 27, 2007)

a field goal won't help them...>___>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Taxman said:


> a field goal won't help them...>___>



Never heard of 5pt field goals? 

They're on the rage now


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 28, 2007)

Deimno can always kick, onside kick, and kick again


----------



## Taxman (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't think there's enough time for that.....


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 28, 2007)

I was under the impression there was still time enough, the plays couldn't have taken so long.


----------



## Bass (May 11, 2007)

*read the raw*

Hmmm....go Deimon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to see that they're back on the offense....but I think the time is running out so.....it's almost over.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2007)

Scantilations are now out and wow 

Damn...after the saftey who would have known they would have gone on a scoring barrage. This is Deimon versus Oujou....not Deimon versus Seibuu 

But the advantage should go to Oujou since Deimon can't stop the Sagittarius pass and Oujou still has their defense. Not to mention that the devil stungun has a major drawback :S


----------



## Bass (May 12, 2007)

Pfft, Monta will crush the Sagittarius pass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2007)

But will he do it before Oujou stops either Sena or Monta on offense? At this rate it's whoever blink first that loses this game.


----------



## Hiruma (May 13, 2007)

Technically whoever drags the time out so that the game ends with their touchdown wins. The more likely option thus far however is that Ojou steal the ball, Sagittaurius is stopped, Deimon touchdown with Sena beating Shin.


----------



## Gentleman (May 18, 2007)

At the end of 232, who was winning? I couldn't tell. And hoorah for 233 ^^ though it's only raw


----------



## Hiruma (May 19, 2007)

Deimon's turn to attack, they're down 29-34 with 3 minutes to go at the end of 232nd down.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 19, 2007)

^xD

Well, I didn't get teary eyed, but the Monta page certainly made me want to.

Got to love the art of Eyeshield 21. The artist is extremely good at conveying emotions + drawing faces. 

Great chapter if not for more Monta development (which, imo, there can never be enough of). Monta, ftw. <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2007)

It still seems the same as it was during the previous chapters (Monta/Sena versus Shin/Sakuraba), although Honjou-san remembering Monta from that long time ago was a great touch. 

Poor Yuki being taken past his limits, but great thinking on Hiruma for preparing them for that type of environment. Can't wait for the climax


----------



## Bass (May 20, 2007)

Hmm....almost over.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2007)

^What an astute observation. I would like to point out that those people on that field are playing American Football  

Did you not feel anything for Monta or Yuki who've been physically taxed to the max?


----------



## Gentleman (May 20, 2007)

Just read 233, wow! This is gonna be really good, I wanna see the DevilBat Dive ^^ hurrah!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 21, 2007)

Wowowow, Monta sure is getting a lot of attention in this match against Ojou. 

In the Shinryuugi match, it was Kurita and Hiruma that got a lot of attention. Musashi just kinda... kicked. That's about it.

I shed a tear when Honjou caught Monta and prevented him from falling. Wow. If I got caught by my life role model like that, I would die happy. Honjou recognizing Monta also caught me off guard.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (May 26, 2007)

The game between Oujo and Devil Bats is really going to the wire. No one seems to want to give an inch!


----------



## Bass (May 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I would like to point out that those people on that field are playing American Football



Indeed they are.



> Did you not feel anything for Monta or Yuki who've been physically taxed to the max?



I do. I just didn't go into detail because of a lack of time and being rushed off the pc. *was at friend's house when I posted that*

Sorry if it seemed cold.


----------



## Hiruma (May 28, 2007)

Double play in sight.

Rather amazingly, Sena has not gotten past his opponent in this game(Shin).


----------



## Judgemento (May 30, 2007)

Question. I'm reading the manga but i'm (very) interested in checking some things in the anime.... so what should I do? Read the manga only or watch the anime only? I would like if you dint spoil too much... Thanks in advance


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (May 30, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Double play in sight.
> 
> Rather amazingly, Sena has not gotten past his opponent in this game(Shin).



Not surprising but predictably Sena will get past him before the end of the match and win the game for the Deimons. The match-up between Shin and Sena was build-up almost from the beginning so they have to stretch the tension til the end.


----------



## Dark Spirit (May 30, 2007)

sena will defeat shin.

but we still don't know if deimon wins.


----------



## Bass (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmmm....I honestly cannot say I know Deimon is going to lose anymore.


*Spoiler*: __ 



With a touchdown and Monta owning every pass within his reach, Deimon is on the verge of success. Though since Otawara seems to be getting serious, Deimon's streak may be shut down.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2007)

hmmh....

*Spoiler*: __ 



With 1:10 minutes left can Deimon truly hold off Oujou? >___<

Damn...I didn't expect it to come down to Oujou being on offense and Deimon having to defend a lead


----------



## Bass (Jun 2, 2007)

EVERYTHING HAS GONE ALL CRAZY-LIKE!


----------



## Taxman (Jun 8, 2007)

*reads the raw*

It just _had_ to end on a cliffhanger...


----------



## Mori` (Jun 9, 2007)

lol

00:01

and sena hasn't passed shin o-o


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 9, 2007)

Is Deimon or Oujou on 35 points right now?


----------



## q111 (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, a really great cliffhanger


*Spoiler*: __ 



but the last page is really interresting:

Yuki: Thats right, if i can't stop him even a bit..." is this desperate talk or did baldy find a way to stop shin... we know it hopefully next week


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 12, 2007)

Cliffhanger doesn't even begin to accurately describe the hanging feeling at this chapter end!!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2007)

This game really wasn't what I expected it to be, it's kind of a letdown but real great at the same time.

They didn't focus on the rivalry between Shin and Sena as much as they showed Monta vs. Sakuraba. The whole Honjou thing was real awesome though.

But the game I'm anxious to see is Seibu vs. Hakashuu.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree with everyone about the cliffhanger! Although I didn't imagined that Hiruma will go to Yukimitsu for the last play that will decide the game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy shnap, is that the color cover for this week?

If so, Murata wins.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2007)

it is indeed :3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn Shin. Looks like Yuki went out pretty cool and now it's Sena's turn to turn this game around and end it.


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh hell no, now I'm going to be going crazy while waiting for 238. Gah I'm freaking out that was so good ><.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hahaha...1 second left...all that's left is the kickoff return...and monta got the ball.......

though...this is the last opportunity that Sena has to actually beat Shin.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

Well here's my predication on how Sena will pass Shin.

First Sena pulls off a Devil Ba Ghost but notices he can't get past Shin with just that so he then switches over and uses the Hurricane. Sena got past Shin but Shin's quick reaction time made him ready to take down Sena and that's when Sena bursts out with his Lightspeed run for the goal.

99% Sure it'll go like that. ^^


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jun 16, 2007)

^ You're probably right. I reckon that the only way for Sena to finish the fight with Shin.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 16, 2007)

Sena will fuse Stungun into his Hurricane.


----------



## Ork (Jun 16, 2007)

No he wont.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 16, 2007)

I had a feeling the finale would turn out like this. With only 1 chance left to determine Deimon's future after an Oujou touchdown. 

Awesome chapter, though. The colored pages were win, some cool lines were spoken, some great tactics (Ootawara kick and Yukimitsu push = win) were displayed, and it had a sweet cliffhanger.

Woot.

The match'll be over with 239, I'm sure.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

What will Monta do... Hiruma better come up with something quick.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 16, 2007)

OMFG. This is soooo close and yet sooo far.

I hope someone comes up with a plan like, in an instant. Otherwise...>_<


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 16, 2007)

I loved Yukimitsu's push. Who here thinks that Hirma won't come up with a plan and that Sena will just go and get the ball from Monta before Hiruma can figure something out. Then Hiruma would deal with being second to think of something.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 16, 2007)

loved Yukimitsu's push as well, that was a genius moment. Hiruma can come up with a plan but I can't see there being a way to implement it or communicate it to the others in the time remaining. All I can see is the ball finding Sena and Sena going on the run of his life =p


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2007)

Yuki really came through for the team and thought ahead of Oujou's plans. 
Something tells me that Deimon will win this game. Suzuna already mentioned that they lost to Seibuu on a kick so they can't afford to lose once again.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't really see Deimon losing this game, although for a while I thought that deimon might win, without Sena surpassing Shin, leaving a future plot available for after the Christmas Bowl, like an all-star match, or some rematch with Sena vs Shin, but now, I don't really see how Deimon can score without Sena beating Shin.

~Kira Yamato~ - What anime is your avatar from?


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Jun 16, 2007)

Yukimitsu's awesome! I definitely think the Devil Bats will win. Sena will definitely beat Shin because of that resolve he'd shown when he said that he will win.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2007)

^Yeah definitely. I can't imagine Sena surpassing Shin yet losing. They've already covered that part when Sena surpassed Kaki and got tackled by Mizumachi in the Poseidon game.  Even though they eventually won that game, the whole "surpass the opponent, but lose not making it to the goal line" deal was already done and over with. 

My question is what does Hiruma have up his sleeve to bail out Monta?

And my the anime in my avatar is called Gate Keepers.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^Yeah definitely. I can't imagine Sena surpassing Shin yet losing. They've already covered that part when Sena surpassed Kaki and got tackled by Mizumachi in the Poseidon game.  Even though they eventually won that game, the whole "surpass the opponent, but lose not making it to the goal line" deal was already done and over with.



It's also similar to the Seibu game, where he surpassed Riku, but then they lost it on the kick.



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And my the anime in my avatar is called Gate Keepers.



Thanks, I've been looking for a new anime or two to check out.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 17, 2007)

They also mentioned the Seibuu game, so I assume it's a subtle hint of 'not this time, no'. 

I hope


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't take much more of these cliffhangers, it's killing me.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 23, 2007)

Cobblestone Curfews said:


> I can't take much more of these cliffhangers, it's killing me.



Well, it says that next week will be the last issue of this match, hopefully the cliffhangers will end for a while, at least until the Seibu vs. Dinosaurs match starts, assuming they show it.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 23, 2007)

> Looks like it's going to be Shin vs. Sena for the game



of course....

you can't have a game which was hyped as Sena overcoming Shin for once and not have them actually face off in the end in order for Sena to prove himself...

we had a lot of Monta vs sakuraba in this match and has seemingly out-shined the entire Sena vs Shin match up.


----------



## oversouls (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah 
seem that the part monta vs sakuraba 
seem more dramatic and energetic t
han the part sena vs shin
but in the end 
it seem that the winner from the sena vs shin 
will determine who will walk as the champ


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 23, 2007)

This is going to be one of shins flying tackles isn't it


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 23, 2007)

Damn, good cliffy for the next chapter. Wonder what Sena's gonna do. Hopefully he busts out a new Devil move


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm kind of dissapointed they didn't show more Ootawara vs. Kurita and Juumonji vs. Ikari.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 23, 2007)

hoooo another epic cliffhanger xD

if Sena overcomes Shin this match what kind of monster is going to be needed to stop him next time >__<


----------



## Taxman (Jun 23, 2007)

> if Sena overcomes Shin this match what kind of monster is going to be needed to stop him next time >__<



*stares at the "thing" the dinosaurs have*


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 23, 2007)

The Shin-Sena showdown really should have been in the christmas bowl


----------



## Mori` (Jun 23, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> *stares at the "thing" the dinosaurs have*



*still stands by Marco being the real monster the dino's have as well >_> [/fanboy]*

so how many chapters do you think will be given to the dino's beating seibuu ?_?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm going to guess....3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

I want to see that cocky ass Riku get piled into the ground.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 30, 2007)

This thread seriously needs to be more active. >.>
Chinese Scan is out!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 16-17 was the best page in awhile, just seeing Sena surpass Shin like that!


----------



## Taxman (Jul 1, 2007)

the chapter was fucking epic.....


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 1, 2007)

_*eye twitches from the lack of Eyeshield*_


----------



## Taxman (Jul 1, 2007)

you're stuck with the chinese scan PL...>__>

pictures were definitely worth it though...xDDD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shin didnt look as sad as I thought he would... =/


----------



## Taxman (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shin...looking sad?...that's not going to happen...xD




remember to use spoiler tags until the scan actually comes out...


----------



## Mango Flavour (Jul 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Sena would be able to pull that stunt off a second time against Shin.  I don't think anyone expected that...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 1, 2007)

My bad, though there's less than a handful of people that even post in this thread nowadays. xD

I heard scans should be out tomorrow, hopefully...


----------



## Taxman (Jul 1, 2007)

> My bad, though there's less than a handful of people that even post in this thread nowadays. xD



doesn't mean there aren't lurkers....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome, just a matter of time before scans. ^.^


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As much as I like the Devilbats, it's a shame to see Shin defeated


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 2, 2007)

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME CHAPTER!


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't read Eyeshield since the Naga game ended; but it really is without a doubt one of Jump's strongest series alongside One Piece.

Just today I got the Field of Colors artbook; Murata's art is awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, Sena paid a hefty price for beating Shin (Wrist), but it was an epic showdown between rivals that even included a very early flashback meeting between the two that no one knew even existed.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 2, 2007)

> Just today I got the Field of Colors artbook; Murata's art is awesome.



hell yes, also with the latest chapter its probably a decent time to catch up ^^


----------



## Mori` (Jul 2, 2007)

ah thats a fair point lol, I need to start increasing the number of eyeshield vols i own.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 2, 2007)

Ikari and Ootwara were underused. ;_;

Juumonji basically owned Ikari though, lol. And Monta > Sakuraba!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ponko (Jul 2, 2007)

Personally I think both Monta and Ikkyu are better than Sakuraba. I did not see anything in that match Monta did that Ikkyu could not have done as well, since he is actually faster than Sakuraba running backwards and would not have to use instincts to keep track of the ball.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 2, 2007)

But Sakuraba takes the title for "Aerial Battle" because of his Everest Pass. That's the only thig he can beat Ikkyu and Monta at too.


----------



## Ponko (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree with that, which is why I get the english manga. I was just commenting on the weirdness after you get used to reading a certain line over and over again and then find it a little different in the english version.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 2, 2007)

*explodes within the pure epicness of this chapter*


----------



## Mango Flavour (Jul 2, 2007)

I didn't even know Viz was releasing eyeshield manga.  What volume/match are they up to?


----------



## Bass (Jul 2, 2007)

barbapapa said:


> Just today I got the Field of Colors artbook; Murata's art is awesome.



!!!

Got a scanner?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 2, 2007)

YES! You must scan the artbook! Especially its sexy cover. ^^

And Viz releases are nearing the end of the Kyoshins Poseidons game. *collects the volumes*


----------



## Mango Flavour (Jul 3, 2007)

^Awesome, thanks.  Might go out and pick up a couple volumes since most of the scans I have are pretty bad quality...  Though not so much with the earlier chapters.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 3, 2007)

Damn, the middle school thing is such an awesome touch.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 3, 2007)

you guys could buy the artbook you know...


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 3, 2007)

Bass said:


> !!!
> 
> Got a scanner?




What am I nuts? I'm not gonna ruin my artbook for anyone >_>


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome finish! It's fitting that the whole chapter and the end of the game was a one-on-one battle between the two aces. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sena defeated Shin this time with on his own and with his own determination. I think the reason why Shin wasn't quite as sad as he has to be was because he was defeated by an opponent whom he has so much respect for when it comes to playing abilities and talent. He was beaten by the best and he knows it


----------



## Ponko (Jul 3, 2007)

I got the artbook for my sister last Christmas. She was most happy with it. I spent about three weeks worrying if I messed something up and it got lost in the mail because I had never used the site before.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think it would be funny if Shin had the freakout everyone was expecting Agon to have at the end of the naga match. Completely out of character, but funny.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol, that would be funny if shin did go berserk or something like that, but who do you think Deimon is gonna play next? The dinosaurs?


----------



## Ponko (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope so. I really do not want another Deimon/Seibu match when we just had one three or four matches ago.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

Seibu vs. Hakashuu NOW!

I must see if my prediction will come true.
*Prediction is Hakashuu gets another new player which'll surprise everyone*


----------



## Bass (Jul 5, 2007)

moridin said:


> you guys could buy the artbook you know...



You're not joking, are you?  



barbapapa said:


> What am I nuts? I'm not gonna ruin my artbook for anyone >_>



While I respect that............*grabs trident*


----------



## Mori` (Jul 5, 2007)

time for dinostomp

GOOO MARCO


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn, the wait is killing me. >.< Must see Seibu vs. Hakashuu, can't believe there's no spoilers yet!


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jul 6, 2007)

In my opinion, Monta was the MVP of the game. If Deimon wins the tournament I guess that either Monta or Hiruma should be the MVP of the tournament.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

They couldn't win a game if either Monta, Sena, or Hiruma missing. >.<

Well, the chapter was good for an ending but, just wasn't what I was looking for. I wanted some Hakashuu at the end but nooooo.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 7, 2007)

Taichi said:


> They couldn't win a game if either Monta, Sena, or Hiruma missing. >.<
> 
> Well, the chapter was good for an ending but, just wasn't what I was looking for. I wanted some Hakashuu at the end but nooooo.



Actually, I have difficulty imagining Deimon winning anything if ANY of their first-team guys are gone and they're playing someone who's good. Except Ishimaru. Poor Ishimaru


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2007)

Very interesting, I wonder what Houjou-san meant by Monta might have face _that player_ in the finals?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 7, 2007)

Rikiya Gao Is full of win

He is easily me fav char in the entire series (so far)


Even shin cant stop this


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah now i'm really curious as to who honjou is anticipating to be monta's next rival.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Monta's greatest face off predicted by Honjou!

I think he's referring to the best WR in Kansai.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 9, 2007)

> I think he's referring to the best WR in Kansai.



that'd be pretty logical xD


----------



## Euphauria (Jul 13, 2007)

been reading eyeshield for about one week and am absolutely hooked ^_^ it's an amazing manga.

i practically screamed when Honjou made the Christmas Bowl foreshadowing. that means Deimon will definitely make it to the Christmas Bowl and so Monta can fight with "that guy". Probably some awesome receiver that's never been beaten. UWAAAH!~ excited MAX. 

I can't wait to see the Seibu vs. Hakshuu game xD i think the dinos will definitely win so we get some fresh blood introduced. and then we can start the ultimate linemen (kurita vs. gaou) and the ultimate cunning quaterback (marco vs. hiruma) showdown. Inagaki will probably mix in some cool rivals for Sena and Monta as well. what do you guys think?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's a link
hinan0


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _241_ 



chapter looks like being a pretty light hearted start, relaxing after the big game. Mamori and Suzuna hanging the kit out to dry. Sena gets some kind of note left for him which brings an "UOOOOOO!!!" reaction and that promptly gets stolen =p he gets it back with a devilbat ghost lol. Gets a bit more serious later on. A conversation about the dino's occurs (at pitch side?) at which Rikiya arrives surprising the participants. Marco watches on with a grin.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

WHAT?! No action yet... 

Booooooo, bring us Seibu and Hakashuu action.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2007)

psh impatient! its nice to have a little calm before the storm xD


----------



## Mori` (Jul 13, 2007)

*241st down*

but.. I'm asking for a 3 day forum ban for this other guy, who was totally cussing people out and flaming hardcore.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looked like a good chapter! Almost scary at the end though. I'm guessing that chick in front of the Dinosaurs players was the manager for them?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, may be, looks like an important converastion was going on and I wonder what it was about and plus what Hiruma was thinking.


----------



## Ponko (Jul 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Just curious, but the translation says the girl's name is Himuro Maruko.. wasn't Maruko Marco's name before he tried to make it sound cooler? 

She looks interesting anyway. And as always, much love for Marco and Gaou looming menacingly at the end.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 14, 2007)

xD Rikiya is such a monster :3

guess my info was wrong about it being at the game but nevermind, the rest was accurate.



> wasn't Maruko Marco's name before he tried to make it sound cooler?



yes it was, Maruko is a female name usually and so he wanted to change it to Marco + he thought it made him sound italian xD

nice chapter :3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmm, Marco being in the Yakuza, how unexpected. But a nice twist.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2007)

I believe they used the Yakuza as a comparison. I don't believe the Musashi was implying that Marco is in the Japanese Mafia


----------



## Mori` (Jul 14, 2007)

If anything Marco is a wannabe mafia, suave italian gentleman xD


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 14, 2007)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT @ the end. I almost fell out of my chair! XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2007)

Aw, man. He isn't? They said he could be though.

So what's everyone's top 5 games so far? Mine are...
1.) Deimon vs. Shinryuuji
2.) Deimon vs. Seibuu
3.) Deimon vs. Oujo REMATCH
4.) Deimon vs. Bando
5.) Deimon vs. Kyoshin


----------



## Ponko (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmm... top five favourite matches?

1. Naga/Devil Bats
2. Poseidons/Devil Bats
3. Aliens/Devil Bats
4. Gunmen/ Devil Bats (Musashi!)
5. Spiders/Devil Bats


----------



## Bass (Jul 17, 2007)

The manager's gonna get raped.

Bad jokes aside, I love how everytime Rikiya appears, they make him seem so huge.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2007)

Top 5 matches:

Deimon/Shinjyruu: Agon!! Agon!! Agon!!; 32 point differential, biggest comeback ever against a team that had a 99.3% of defeating them. 
Deimon/Oujou (rematch): Sena/Shin...nuff said
Deimon/Seibuu: Musashi's return and a heart breaking, last second defeat
Deimon/Bando: It's eyeshield...no Sena Kobayakawa!!
Deimon/Nasa: Panther-kun versus Sena


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2007)

I think mine is about the same as Kira's, O.o all the matches are really good, they're all so intense!

Heh just read trans, Hiruma could take Gaou same with Kid, psh no problem...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2007)

Nah, Gunmens can't lose.

They have the best QB, Kid. And with Kid's Quickdraw, Gao won't be able to stop even that. And plus even if Kid falls, Riku can get past Gao anyday.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Riku even stated he developed a method for neutralizing Gao. That sounds awesome in all, but it seems to signal that perhaps the Dinosaurs also has something else up their sleeves, especially Marco. It just appears the storyline is setting us up for the Gunmens fall. I hope I'm wrong but it's the same feeling I got when I saw the Oujou/Deimon game and knew that Deimon would somehow pull it off, (just by the way they set up the fact that Sena had yet to defeat Shin until the very last second) 

The only way I see it being any different is if they pull a Rikkai on us [/prince of Tennis] and set out a powerful team just to make Rikkai seem even more powerful and setup a finals rematch.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2007)

lol, the faces at the club were hillarious when Kid and Hiruma were playing darts.

So far, Seibu looks lie they can possibly win. Riku's Roping Rodeo Drive and Kid's plan to beat Gao. But, hell, I think Marco has a surprise that no one was expecting. Anything can happen.

Same thing like Oujou vs. Deimon match, I still think Oujou > Deimon since Oujou has a godly offense(Ballista, Saggitarrius, Shin's Speed, Everest Pass) and defense(Trident Tackle, Sakuraba) but Deimon managed to win with strategy and lots, lots of luck. I'm sure Oujou could've beat Deimon if they had 1 second left on the clock aswell, Deimon failed against the Saggittarius.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jul 21, 2007)

I really really want Seibu Wild Gunmen to win, but I have a feeling they will lose.
Right now we have only seen two players from Hakushyuu(sp?) Dinosaurs, one who is incredibly strong and another we have not seen in action (but he's listed as S-ranked). What about the rest of them?


----------



## Bass (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmm...Kid has a plan to neutralize Rikiya? I would lol if Rikiya wasn't the only threat on the team. (i.e. superfast/unique runningback/safety)


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2007)

One possible way to neutralize Gaou is simply to get out of his way while in control of the ball.

It may sound stupid, but it would be as good as suicide to confront that giant head on. Since Kid is Tokyo's best quarterback he would have an easy time to lure Gaou to him while the other players are running ahead to catch Kid's upcoming ball. He's not a spineless player like the other quarterbacks were when they got scared from Gaou, so he should be able to pull it off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2007)

Bass said:


> Hmm...Kid has a plan to neutralize Rikiya? I would lol if Rikiya wasn't the only threat on the team. (i.e. superfast/unique runningback/safety)



I'm sure the plan will be compromised if they find out that the Dinosaurs aren't a one trick pony. For some reason, I have a feeling gao won't be the only threat to Seibuu (e.g. possibly a player or two who haven't been introduced yet).


----------



## Mori` (Jul 24, 2007)

can't imagine the dino's will turn out to be one trick pony's

*is still cheering for marco ><


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jul 27, 2007)

Lordy chapter 243 is amazing.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, the new chapter introduced a new play for Hakashuu.

Some pretty boy that looks like Pre-Sakuraba coolness.


----------



## Bass (Jul 28, 2007)

*243 RAW:*
Link removed

Hn....Kid's plan is pretty much what I thought it was. Though Hakusho's "_star_" is made of lolz and bishounen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

Scantilation provided by Maximum 7 

243


----------



## Bass (Jul 28, 2007)

Speed boost for Rikiya then? Or a change of plans for Hakusho? (sending the slender guy in Rikiya's place)


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 28, 2007)

Kid is fearsome and made of win


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

Gao didn't seemed phased by Kid's strategy (In fact he seemed happy he actually has a challenge). Like I said before, the Dinosaurs have another strategy up their sleeves, now the ball is in their court.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2007)

I wonder what that queery pretty boys position is, he is the "Left Arm" of Hakshuu, must have some ability as fierce as Gao's.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

It's always the Bishi's that you have to look out for 
Although it was pretty funny when he arrived in place of Gao. 

Kid is essentially playing Russian roulette with that technique but even if he succeeds 100% of the time, I think the other team has other plans in store.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 28, 2007)

pretty boy is going to be fast, either fast enough to catch kid or fast enough to be a real problem to Riku. Interested to see what else Marco and Gao have up their sleeves.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

I can envision that Bishi guy being fast enough to attack Id. Possibly some sort of counter to Gao whereas Gao's formidable size and power compliments that other guy's speed. Then again I'm going to far ahead of myself, since they haven't shown any feats as of yet. But it's certainly not going to be smoke and mirrors...this team (Marco) has something scheming.


----------



## Bass (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm...since the Bishi guy and Gaou (ugh, I'll start calling him that) are the arms of the team, I assume that they are polar opposites. 

Gaou - Fierce, powerful, excited, lion
Bishi guy - Gentle, weak, bored, seal

Anyways, I assume Bishi guy is superfast. Not Sena/Shin/Riku fast but fast enough to beat Kid's bullet pass. Basically, I think Bishi guy can do short bursts of OMGWTFPWNZ speed. And to lower the chance of him being cheap, I think he has crap stamina.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2007)

I think he might be a reciever to counter Tetsuma.


----------



## Bass (Jul 28, 2007)

That could be true. He is a bit tall.

Another rival for Monta?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 30, 2007)

pst go say thanks on the m7 forums


only takes a second to sign up and see if we can;t convince them they want to pick the series up properly >_>


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 30, 2007)

They already have so much other projects to do I don't think they have time to pick up ES21... But I wouldn't mind if they did pick it up.

There's always F-M for HQ releases.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 30, 2007)

Bass said:


> Hmm...since the Bishi guy and Gaou (ugh, I'll start calling him that) are the arms of the team, I assume that they are polar opposites.
> 
> Gaou - Fierce, powerful, excited, lion
> Bishi guy - Gentle, weak, bored, seal
> ...




Gaou is the strongest highschooler in japan

Bishi has got to be fast. Maybe even 41.....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2007)

M7 has done yet another MQ/HQ scan! Hooray!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know it can't keep getting down to whoever scores the most win tactic. If that's the case Seibuu has the edge. But damn..how in the world will they stop Gaou on kick off returns? :S 
Well at least we got to see Riku's evolved version of the rodeo drive (Roping Rodeo Drive) and it's also the first time a team has actually scored against the Dinosaurs.


----------



## Bass (Aug 5, 2007)

Riku made Sena look bad in only one page.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2007)

m7 are the winners

...

if the dino's win this how are deimon going to stop a gao blitz o-o


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2007)

Kid is still holding back, just wait till Kid and Tetsuma do their pass routes for the win!


----------



## Bass (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know...it seems like Kid's arms are getting damaged with every pass. At first I thought Gaou was just getting closer and closer with each play but now I think it's Kid's arms messing up....and I think Gaou knows.


----------



## Mondays (Aug 7, 2007)

<3 ES21

Anyways, I think it was just that one bruise. . .not necessarily getting damaged, but yeah, Gaou's just getting closer and closer.

Somehow, I see Gaou shutting out Seibu's passes, which would lead to a Gaou vs. Riku showdown. 

Or something. 

I totally see Dinosaurs vs. Devilbats in the finals. ;_; *still loves Seibu though*


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 7, 2007)

I dont see the chance for Wildgunmen to go to final ...

Pity those DevilBat....They going to face another monster...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2007)

Bass said:


> I don't know...it seems like Kid's arms are getting damaged with every pass. At first I thought Gaou was just getting closer and closer with each play but now I think it's Kid's arms messing up....and I think Gaou knows.



Not only that but it's so far features only Gao doing the damage on the Dinosaurs side. I think Seibuu has another plan up it's sleeve but on the flip side so does the Dinosaurs. It's only a matter of time before another Dinosaurs player shows us something that will give Seibuu major problems.


----------



## Bass (Aug 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Not only that but it's so far features only Gao doing the damage on the Dinosaurs side. I think Seibuu has another plan up it's sleeve but on the flip side so does the Dinosaurs. *It's only a matter of time before another Dinosaurs player shows us something that will give Seibuu major problems.*



Slender guy? Whiny guy? Marco himself?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2007)

Mondays said:


> <3 ES21
> 
> Anyways, I think it was just that one bruise. . .not necessarily getting damaged, but yeah, Gaou's just getting closer and closer.



I'd say its probably pouring massive psychological pressure on Kid as well, I know he's not the type to get panicky or stressed but knowing you are inches from being crushed by a monster like Gao everytime will add up.


----------



## Mondays (Aug 7, 2007)

^ Yeah, which is why I said sooner or later Seibu's passing will be shut down probably soon.

Which means Riku vs. Gaou would decide this game. D:

Haha I'd love to see more of Hakushuu's offense. . .other than Gaou plowing through the people during the kick return. ;o Although I highly doubt Marco and Kisaragi'll show their skill till the Deimon match. 

It's like~Hiruma'll find a way to stop Gaou. . .Deimon celebrates but finds out there's another monster. 

Mmmm. . .Or something. 

And hahahaha that Tengu guy reminds me of Kobanzame from Poseidon. XD


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 8, 2007)

Roping Road Drive....I need to keep saying that over and over just to get myself even more exicted about the next chapter.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Aug 12, 2007)

The Bishi guy is probably the Dinosaur's WR or CB...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't forget about Mr. Glasses on Hakashuu, he was shown on a couple panels.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2007)

245th down spoiler pics!


*Spoiler*: _holy fuck_ 









its been a while since we had some


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2007)

Will be see some heroic death? ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

Damnnnnn, that was the most awkwardly position I've seen for that guy. I thought I would never see it but apparently I just did.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 15, 2007)

moridin said:


> 245th down spoiler pics!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _holy fuck_
> ...



Holy shit. o___________o


*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone got totally *owned*. >_<


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2007)

joined the spoiler pics as they are side by side pages


*Spoiler*: __ 






can't believe kid got munched o-o


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2007)

moridin said:


> 245th down spoiler pics!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _holy fuck_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was only a matter of time. Afterall, he was getting closer and closer to him each time.


----------



## Bass (Aug 15, 2007)

So *that's* what happens when Gaou touches you.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now with Kid down, Tetsuma has become useless, if they gota  replacment QB, Riku is the only one who'll do anything now.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2007)

lets get some coloured pages in


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Aug 16, 2007)

Can someone please re-upload chapter 243. The link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, nice Colored Pages. Though seeing Hiruma go against Sena just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 16, 2007)

Its old vs younger generation on that page.


----------



## Bass (Aug 16, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Its old vs younger generation on that page.



But Ikkyu isn't part of the old generation.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2007)

all star game  ¬___¬


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't expect Kid to go down...

How will the Seibu win without Kid? Without a good quarterback the Gunmen are done for...


----------



## Bass (Aug 17, 2007)

Tch....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kid freezes due to pressure during a flashback and gets destroyed by Gaou.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2007)

Damn, an epic chapter for ES21's 5th Anniversary.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Kid, he had a rough past and its real sad to see his dreams shatter like that, Gaou is a freaking beast in that spread aswell.
I wonder how Tetsuma is going to take this. And Hiruma.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 17, 2007)

He...he killed Kid


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn...they even illustrated his bones being broken. Yep, Seibuu's done for. I can't see anyway for them to win >_<


----------



## Bass (Aug 18, 2007)

I gotta say....
*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly expected Gaou to actually tackle Kid....not break his arm by shoving him to the side with *one arm*.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seibuu is essentially dead in the water without their quarterback. I wonder if the manga is going to continue playing through the game or just fast forward to the end result


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2007)

Ow poor kid xD 

I liked his lines on the floor >_< 

my marco fanboy enjyoed seeing him call Riku's technique after only seeing it once.

Can't wait to see everyones reactions next week and to see how things progress gamewise.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2007)

Unless Kid has some secret technique of playing with one arm, this team is basically screwed 

At least Riku showed off his new move before it occurred. I wonder how Tatsuma's going to take this news? =/


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2007)

I feel so damn sorry for Kid. He did not deserve that.

Even if Seibu wins, Kid won't be able to participate anymore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2007)

It would be quite the miracle if Seibuu won this match. If the game continues in the manga then perhaps they have a chance, but I have those odd feeling they might just skip forward to that inevitable conclusion.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2007)

Even if Kid could play on with one arm he'd just get munched again, with only one arm he'll be slowed down to a level where Gaou should be able to munch him easily.


----------



## Pasty (Aug 18, 2007)

I think the real question is, if kid's quickdraw didn't stand a chance against that monster, what can deimon hope to accomplish.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2007)

xD I wondered that last week, there's gotta be some kind of strategy planned >__<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm assuming Hiruma's already devising a plan as the match is being played out. The dinosaurs strengths are being put out on display in this match. I'm assuming there's bound to be a weak spot or two in their armor as the game progresses that Hiruma could possibly exploit.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 18, 2007)

kid losing his arm...is bad...eyeshield 21 lost 50 points...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2007)

Hiruma won't need a plan as long as he doesn't screw up like kid do. Hiruma doesn't get flashbacks. lol


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 18, 2007)

Holy shit fucks

Looks like he killed kid


There goes the christmas bowl lol


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Hiruma won't need a plan as long as he doesn't screw up like kid do. Hiruma doesn't get flashbacks. lol



...

you know Hiruma is a much slower passer of the ball than Kid right, he has to have a plan to keep Gaou out of the way long enough that he can pass the ball without getting crunched. Without a plan crack/squish goes Hiruma too.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> ...
> 
> There you go: And Here
> 
> ...



Thnx, I thought u had to be registered on mangahelpers in order to dl, I guess not.


----------



## Pasty (Aug 19, 2007)

Is anyone else really surprised about this?  I mean you'd figure with all the build up in this series that Deimon would have played the dinos first and Oujo in the finals.  It's almost like we're to the point of forgetting all about Oujo, and really the dinos aren't an incredibly interesting team like Oujo and Seibu were, they only really have 2 notable players as far as we've seen, and even then it's just all about injuring you so you can't continue.  I suppose they could have some hidden secrets, but I just can't imagine this match being near as interesting as Deimon's matches against Seibu and Oujo.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2007)

I am surprised. First off, I would have thought that Deimon would meet Oujou in the finals and not before. Turned out wrong.

I also would have thought that Kid would be able to win this match without getting substantially injured. I was wrong again.

But the match is getting interesting now.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yea I'm sure everyone expected Deimon to play Ojou in the finals, maybe there's a reason Deimon plays Dinos in the finals? But I can see Deimon vs. Dinos being exciting. 

Damn Gaou fucked up Kid, my fav quaterback in the series.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2007)

My only favorite quarterback is Hiruma. The second best quarterback and the best and deadliest strategist, he's the best.

Seriously.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

moridin said:


> ...
> 
> you know Hiruma is a much slower passer of the ball than Kid right, he has to have a plan to keep Gaou out of the way long enough that he can pass the ball without getting crunched. Without a plan crack/squish goes Hiruma too.



Not really, he works best under pressure. Plus he could makeass to Taki or take advantage of Monta's Devil Backfire.

Or could let Sena run through Gaou. Really, Deimon could easily take down Hakashuu at this point.


----------



## Bass (Aug 19, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Really, Deimon could easily take down Hakashuu at this point.



I got the feeling Hakashuu has a few more threats on their team.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 19, 2007)

Bass said:


> I got the feeling Hakashuu has a few more threats on their team.



like the pretty boy?


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 19, 2007)

Man, Kid's body is all messed up. Not only his arm (which you can see the bone is starting to poke against the skin) but the way he's positioned is just too messy. >_<

I wonder if they're going to fastforward through the rest of this match? :/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

JB008 said:


> like the pretty boy?



That Riku completely owned.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 22, 2007)

phew. I just got through about 100 chapters and am finally caught up. 

poor kid. I'm sure he'll be fine, just a little scratch caused by one of his broken bones piercing through his skin. perfectly all right to play.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _246th down spoils_ 



Tetsuma replaces Kid...Tetsuma gets crunched too.

Riku can't do it all on his own

Final Score...

...

14-72


----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2007)

HUZZAH!!! :starber


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: _246th down spoils_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured the outcome would be something like that. >.<


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2007)

What a horrible and evil ending. ;_;


----------



## Vergil (Aug 22, 2007)

well he took a big gamble with that play and paid a heavy price.

I'm looking forward to seeing how hiruma deals with it. far as I can tell his throw isn't nearly as fast as Kids.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Aug 22, 2007)

That last page of Kid has to be the most painful image in all of ES21. I want to know how they managed to stop Riku, if they had a trick or if his spirit was just broken by Kid's injury, you'd figure he would have managed to get a couple more returns, after owning everybody with it so far.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 22, 2007)

personally, the destruction of the gunmens was bad. The author could have let them win and beat the monster instead of having Deimon yet again have to fight that monster. The match between either team and Deimon was settled so there was no reason for Kids destruction.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess Deimon must try to use the Chargers strategy. Hand the ball to the guy with the number 21 jersey.
If they couldn't beat Riku they won't be able to stop Sena. And they must use onside kicks...

But considering that Hiruma is kinda like Peyton Manning (the smartest QB in the league that can act as the ofensive coordinator of the team) he will probably study this game a lot and come with a strategy to win this game also using the passing game...

And there is also that guy that Monta must beat so Deimon is going to use the passing game...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2007)

I still want to see a Seibu vs. Oujou rematch, they never had a true match yet against eachother.

And Seibu vs. Shinryuuji.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 23, 2007)

moridin said:


> *Spoiler*: _246th down spoils_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who takes over Kid's quaterbacking position tho? 
Tetsuma is seriously injured too D:

Well it was only right for Dino's to win with Kid out.


----------



## Bass (Aug 23, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> I want to know how they managed to stop Riku, if they had a trick or if his spirit was just broken by Kid's injury, you'd figure he would have managed to get a couple more returns, after owning everybody with it so far.



Well, they didn't stop Riku. The translation said that Riku couldn't win the game all by himself since Tetsuma got Gaou*'D* like Kid.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 24, 2007)

Hiruma can't pass, but he doesn't need to.

The dinos can't block ES21...the real problem is what do they do when the dinos attack, if Marco just keeps running like that.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2007)

once it's translated could someone plz post a link.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, I will, or someone else will.

As for the new chapter, I think Kurita shitted his pants. xD


----------



## Altron (Aug 24, 2007)

if i can get eyeshield 21 chapter 242 thanks!


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Aug 24, 2007)

Get your popcorn ready, cause Kurita is gonna put on a show.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2007)

gooo fatty gooo


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, we all knew Deimon vs the Dinosaurs was inevitable so it's good to have the Dino vs Gunmen stuff out of the way. Not to say I didn't enjoy it though...Kid, Tetsumon, and Riku....gotta love those badasses. 

Great chapter.

While I didn't care much at all for the Dino's being their final opponents on the road to the CB, I'm now somewhat excited with the recent revelation. 

The final match is pretty much guaranteed to star Kurita and Hiruma as much as Sena. And since Kurita and Hiruma are involved heavily, you know Masashi will because this match is the most important for the three of them. Perhaps that whole thing about Seibu needing to make onside kicks + touchdowns is foreshadowing? Certainly sounds like a comeback Musashi + Sena would be able to pull off.

And why does an injured Hiruma or Kurita sound so terribly inevitable?

It would totally kill me if he or Kurita or Musashi can't play in the Christmas Bowl even if they win.


----------



## Pasty (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay I seem to be a bit confused.  I thought this coming match _was_ the christmas bowl, but apparently it's just the semi-finals.  So what am I missing, who becomes the other team in the christmas bowl, I feel like I'm forgetting something.


----------



## Bass (Aug 25, 2007)

Pasty said:


> Okay I seem to be a bit confused.  I thought this coming match _was_ the christmas bowl, but apparently it's just the semi-finals.  So what am I missing, who becomes the other team in the christmas bowl, I feel like I'm forgetting something.



Basically, whoever wins Deimon vs. Dinosaurs gets to participate in the Christmas Bowl which is another tournament.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2007)

I knew the winner of the Dinosaurs/Deimon game would get to participate in the Christmas Bowl. I'm not sure why there was a ever a doubt about whether that game was the christmas bowl or the final game that led to the Christmas bowl. It means there's a whole other bracket of teams that Deimon has not encountered. 

Enough of that rant.

Man....72-14. I knew that Seibuu has a never-say-die attitude, but for Kid, Tetsuma and Kid to go down like that to Gaou was too painful to watch. Riku's comment about kicking seven staright onside kicks to close the gap with only 3 minutes left was nothing but pure delusion. Would Deimon even try something like that...I would call plot-no-jutsu if Deimon tried and succeeded with such a ridiculuous plan. xD

But yeah, it was a sad way to go for my favorite team of the series


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 25, 2007)

The Christmas Bowl is another tournament?

I thought it was simply the final match between the winner of the Kanto tournament and the...wherever-else in-Japan-tournament. 

Edit:

Yeah, I'm right.

Jut re-checked volume 1.

The Christmas Bowl is where the best teams of the West and East...the winners of their respective tournaments...face off.

There's only two more football matches in this manga, guys. Unless he plans to take it beyond the Christmas Bowl...which I doubt even if Deimon loses.


----------



## Bass (Aug 25, 2007)

Darn it, TO. 

Oh well, tiem for a timeskip where Hiruma/Kurita/Musashi play college football in.....AMERICA!


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope, Kurita doesn't get any broken bones...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> The Christmas Bowl is another tournament?
> 
> I thought it was simply the final match between the winner of the Kanto tournament and the...wherever-else in-Japan-tournament.
> .



I wasn't trying to say it's another tournament. When I say participate in the Christmas Bowl, I meant the actual "match" not another tournament. After the Devilbats/Dinosaurs game there is only *one more match left* (Christmas Bowl). 

What I was trying to say is that their opponent will come from an entirely different bracket (East versus West).


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 25, 2007)

I was talking to Bass.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

So who leads the offensive for Hakashuu?if they'e able to gain a humongous point gap against Seibuu but who did it? Did Gaou run the ballt he whole time?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I was talking to Bass.


Oh..okay 



Shiro Amada said:


> So who leads the offensive for Hakashuu?if they'e able to gain a humongous point gap against Seibuu but who did it? Did Gaou run the ballt he whole time?


I believe Gaou was at the very least a lead blocker. And if you're running the ball whose going to be able to tackle you if they're face first on the ground?


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 25, 2007)

Maybe Kurita is the best person to go against Gaou. He has a lot of "armor" to protect his bones I think.


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2007)

Kurita needs to train a hell of a lot more if he wants to successfully go toe-to-toe with Gaou. Simple body weight won't help against muscle strength, especially if Gaou is just as heavy as Kurita.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well now we see that Kurita will be the one of the main key's for Deimon going into the next match, I wonder what kind of preperations he'll go through before the game vs. Dino's.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

Kurita might not be able to play in the Christmas Bowl at this rate. >.<

Hoping that Kurita can hold him off for a couple seconds would be best.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 31, 2007)

Just caught up with the latest chapter, great series.

I'm really interested how Kurita will stop that monster of Gaou. Plus, we'll definitely see Hiruma, Musashi and Kurita at their best, since this match decides wether or not their dream will come true. I can't wait.


----------



## Mango Flavour (Sep 1, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> There's only two more football matches in this manga, guys. Unless he plans to take it beyond the Christmas Bowl...which I doubt even if Deimon loses.



I dunno, I have mixed feelings on this.  I could easily see the manga ending like this, but it feels a little strange that most teams' "key players" were pointed out to be 1st or 2nd years.  Maybe that's just to allow him the option of extending it past the christmas bowl though, who knows at this point.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 1, 2007)

I hope it doesn't pull a Slam Dunk! and makes Deimon lose to Hakashuu and then we'll never see the Christmas Bowl.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry to DB but here are 6 pages of the new chapter that's taking a while to surface but scans are from Jojohot so it's not the whole chapter.

*LINK*
Just scroll down a little bit and you should find it.

They should be in order. The last page is the best. =D


*Spoiler*: __ 



A chapter full of baseball with a OMFG ending. Hiruma w/ Blach Hair. We finally see Yoi's past.


----------



## Segan (Sep 1, 2007)

The pages are not on this server, it says.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmm, fixed it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2007)

I really hope it does end at the CB but it's too popular.  Holy fuck I though blach was bleach not black.  Oh man, and I am suddenly wanting it to be next week.


----------



## Bass (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmmm....Hiruma's an army brat, eh? That explains his access to guns and etc..


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 2, 2007)

*Raw* is out:

downloads and releases


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome. Can't wait for scan and trans. What days does ES come out?

Btw, that monster is fricking insane. How will they stop the guy???


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

ES21 comes out same time as the other Weekly Jumps. Except this week it was 2 days late.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2007)

nice chapter, and backstory time yay


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice chapter indeed. Hiruma black hair? and his background story?


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 2, 2007)

"Hiruma" and "Background story" in the same sentence? :amazed

Massive win.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 3, 2007)

Whoa...drama building up. Looks like kurita gonna stake his life to protect hiruma.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2007)

wow, what a very unique chapter. Eyeshield 21, Baseball style


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2007)

-

there's like a full script out on 2ch but not really worth posting here since no one will trans anyway, someone on mh though i guess

edit:

xophien on mh translated it


*Spoiler*: _248th down_ 



(7 years before, Hiruma Youichi, 10 years old)

Hiruma (What's this? A US army... base?)
Before the birth of the Devil bats, this "match" was the beginning of their story!!

248th Down Hiruma Youichi (first part) (note : it should mean first part)

Getting inside through the wire fence, Hiruma sees guys playing American Football.

(A sports he knew little of, very violent and very intellectual)
(Instantly remembering the rules, Hiruma stands there watching them as the day decline, but he's spotted)

Foreigner : It's forbidden to get inside this base. Between being arrested an dragged to our office or being sent to the Japanese police, which one do you choose!
Hiruma : ......... For example, let's say your superior officer is bringing girls at night, and that collection of girls somehow comes to the ears of his proper wife, you wouldn't notice the brat who came to bring the news. So here you'd say "I didn't see anything", right?
The foreigner catch his breath in an instant, then notices the hole in the fence
Foreigner : !... Pf... You just thought of that bluff in an instant!? Dahahahaha, what an amazing brat! You have some free time? Come for a second.
Foreigner A : This is Texas Hold'em, A betting poker game we play in America. More than cards, bluff is the most important thing in it.
Foreigner B : My win! Your pocket money is mine!
Foreigner : A : Hey, can't you go easy on a brat who doesn't know the rules?
Foreigner C : Gyahahaha, no way!
Hiruma : Kekeke, the rules, I already remember them.

After that, the middle school student wins hands down, and gossip spreads among the foreigners.
"They call a "poker" face someone who can hide their emotions so well in battle"
"But this brat is different. He's showing off, daring."
"He's taunting the opponent with talks completely unrelated to cards"
Hiruma : Kekeke, come on and give me all that bet already, you fucking nostril hairs.
"Winning through sly traps... He is the world's most corrupted middle schooler!"

Middle school, Kurita is practicing by himself.
Other club guy: Hey, get out of there! You only get a small corner of the grounds, remember? Since you're not in any official clubs.
Kurita : S-s-sorry
A passerby encourages him, thinking he is in the sumo club.

Kurita : Let's make an american football club! Let's do it, together, american football is fun!
Student : Day after day, don't you get tired, Kurita?
Student : You can't have club if you don't have at least three persons, so just drop it.

Kurita is wilting on the rooftop.
Kurita : No... I shouldn't be in low spirits yet. Because I will definitely go to the Christmas Bowl. I need to gather comrades...

At this point, a paper with an american football formation on it fall from the sky.
Kurita : This... his is...!!
Looking up the ladder, he sees Hiruma.

Kurita : ...... Let's play american football together!!
He says that while chasing Hiruma who's returning home on his bicycle.
Hiruma : I don't want to, you fucking fatty!
Kurita : B-b-but Hiruma-kun, that paper was from a formation book
Hiruma : I'm just gambling, I'm betting 3000$ on the base's red team.
Kurita : Dol... Dollars!?

Hiruma suddenly stops.
Kurita : This is... Hiruma-kun's house...?
Kurita : It's a business hotel...!!
Hiruma : Because it's close by. Kekeke, they cheated the Building Access law when building this one, the floor space index is more than in the initial data, so I can stay here without charge.
Kurita (I don't really understand, but I understand this person is evil)
Kurita : Eh... but, what about your parents?
Hiruma : They've been caught for fraud with the Bank of England's stocks, they're in prison for 15 years.
Kurita : I... I see...

Kurita noticed a dollar bill stuck in the trunk Hiruma is carrying.
Kurita : wh-wh-wh-wh-what this money!?
Hiruma : This is money I won on bets at the American military base. Take one and go home already, you fucking fatty.
Kurita : You're saving them here... Do you want to buy something?
Hiruma : ......... There's not really something I want to buy. It's just the victory that's fun. I'm going to that fun place now, don't follow me, fucking fatty.

Eventually, Kurita follows Hiruma to the base.
Hiruma : I told you not to come!
Kurita : b-b-but don't you think american football is incredibly fun!? Well, that's what I want to say, but since I don't have any comrades I've not taken part in a match yet... But with Hiruma-kun to throw the ball and me as a center, wouldn't it be incredibly fun...

Hiruma completely ignores him.
Kurita : Aaah, damn, I'm coming too! Waiiiit! ... huh? I'm stuck...

After being stuck for a while, Musashi passes by.
Musashi : What the hell are you doing?
Kurita : Ah, Musashi... kun? Of the class next door...
With Musashi's strength, Kurita managed to unstuck himself.
Musashi : Our company was called to fix that wire fence.
"It's just the victory that's fun. I'm going to that fun place now"
Kurita (If... The wire fence is fixed, Hiruma-kun's won't be able to do his favorite thing, maybe he'll want to play American Football with me...
Kurita : ...... no, that's wrong. I can't. Because, if I couldn't play my favorite thing, American football, then that'd be so sad. I can't gloom around! Stop... this now!
Musashi : Can't do. Once we've taken a job, we have to do it until the end.
Kurita : But, Hiruma-kun... He's looking forward to the matches he's betting on every day... He's looking forward to it! I... I only get a small corner of the grounds, but it's still my important place. To Hiruma-kun too, this small hole is definitely...
Musashi : It's over. I have no relations whatsoever with your story. But...
Musashi makes a hole on the fence with a kick.
Musashi : We did what we were asked for. I don't know about other holes.

Himura was listening the hole time, hidden.
(that was... the fated meeting of the three of us) The fate that got them together.
The end.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to try not to read the script since that'll spoil the fun. But damn, Murata is great with color spreads yet again.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ha Hiruma looks cool with black hair.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, he looks more like Sena's brother than Riku does.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 6, 2007)

Now I wanna know the story behind the blond hair.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 6, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yeah, he looks more like Sena's brother than Riku does.



Riku's not his blood brother right?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, they're not. They're just good friends.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 6, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Now I wanna know the story behind the blond hair.



Didn't Kid say Hiruma dyed his hair for psychological warfare?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 7, 2007)

When was that?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 7, 2007)

The new raw shows Hiruma getting his Blonde Hair after a couple pages. Doesn't explain it much.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 8, 2007)

I think its probably true. This chapter made me like Hiruma more and more. He is pure awesome.


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2007)

Hiruma was awesome long, long before that chapter appeared. His intellectual superiority just got confirmed once more.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 8, 2007)

Hiruma is just plain bad ass.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 8, 2007)

Eyeshield 21, Volume 16, 136th Down, Kid says 'the cards, the weapons. Even your frightening hair and and piercings are probably all deliberate', which made sense since the dyed hair appears after the american guy mentions his psychological warfare


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Hiruma probably doesn't like his parents or anything.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2007)

It's not really shocking, since Hiruma has the ability to absorb information and the rules to a game at a frighteningly fast pace. And saying this guy has a "poker face" an automatic understatement


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 8, 2007)

That was one of the best chapters ever. Hiruma, even as a kid, was a freakin' badass. 

"World's most corrupt middle schooler" indeed. Gotta love 'im.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 8, 2007)

One of the best chapter until now, imo. Interesting how he hanged around the American base and made money there since he was a kid. I'm interested if that thing with his parents is true....

The best part was when Musashi replaced the wire fence, then made a new hole in it and said "I did my work. I don't know about any holes that would've appeared after that."

.........."And then Kurita was stuck again right after that"


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks! Is it a trans scan?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 14, 2007)

Nope, just the raw but there is a translation script available.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 14, 2007)

Figures they'd play with the base's team and get beaten badly. But that's always motivated Hiruma the most.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 15, 2007)

Hiruma's dad was a shogi player? Who would've thought...but it can easily be another one of his bluffs.


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

This time it seems he told the truth.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

Chapter needs more Kid Hiruma.

I don't want to know how Deimon Devil Bats team was formed back then since it was already known. >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2007)

Chapter seemed a bit more geared towards Kurita and how passionate he was to start a team. And of course Hiruma at the end came around to his side of thinking thanks to a set of events put in motion  

Now, we just need more Gaou 

But since this was the middle part, I'm guessing we have at least _one more_ flash back chapter.


----------



## Segan (Sep 15, 2007)

There will be more than just an additional chapter of flashback. We have yet to see how Musashi joined these two.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds like there's only 1 more chapter, Hiruma Youichi (final part).


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 17, 2007)

After reading 249, i know understand why he helped Yukimitsu that time.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 22, 2007)

Totally wrong section.

Merging this with the Eyeshield 21 thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was nice seeing the origin of the Black/Threat Notebook 
I always had a feeling that the guy who turned down the creation of the American Football Club was into hard core S&M 

And I wonder how Kurita will fare under Banba's Training session that ultimately gave him all those scars? 7 more days till the finals


----------



## Ponko (Sep 22, 2007)

Heh, I liked the last chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The part with Agon made me laugh. I love when Agon and Hiruma are together. And that poor girl. She goes from one bad spot to another.

I liked how Musashi joined the team too. Not so much because of the football, but because who wouldn't want to hang out with two psychotic weird looking stalkers?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

I want Panther to come back. I miss the guy. He was my favorite Running Back of the series.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 23, 2007)

Great chapter. Good to know how the book started. Hiruma and Agon has got to be the scariest combo ever.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 23, 2007)

Hahaha. Nice chapter. It was awesome seeing the origin of the Black Notebook and how Hiruma built his army of slaves. xD

Now Kurita is up for some hellish training.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 23, 2007)

I stopped reading this for awhile but what chapter is it where sena vs the knights in the tourney with that dinosaur team? There about to do ballista.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Try around Volume 24. Give or take a volume and you'll find it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah its gonna be amazing.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 29, 2007)

Game is starting?! Awesome! Can I have a zip link? MS only has rar.

EDIT: After reading this chap, it makes me want HirumaxMamori even more.


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2007)

Did the author have to place the scars on Kuritas face almost the exact same way as Banba? -_-


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 29, 2007)

Hiruma x Mamori is kind of a foregone conclusion for a while now. But i still like it : )


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 29, 2007)

It has come down to the game already? I thought we were gonna see a little bit more of Kurita's training. 

He's got some scars now, which make him badass and he looks ready for Gaou.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2007)

I love how Cereboros can lift 120kgs


----------



## Mori` (Sep 29, 2007)

Gon said:


> Thanks! Whats with the ava? lol



a game I played xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't wait to see a Training/battle scared Kurita during the game 
being removed from his team to train against Banba-san must have gotten some serious results. And everyone knows Gaou's target is Hiruma, so it's imperative that everyone gives their all when protecting him. 

I also liked the fact that Mamori tore up the alternate game plan in the event Hiruma was injured. It goes to show just how much faith people have in hiruma and the team. Can't wait till next chapter


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 29, 2007)

moridin said:


> a game I played xD



Oh I see lol. Is it good? I heard it was pretty awesome. (completely off topic)

*back on

Yeah I cant wait to see Kurita either. He's gonna be amazing.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 29, 2007)

Ooooh! Kurita is in serious modo! XD


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> I thought we were gonna see a little bit more of Kurita's training.



The anime is going to have fun with this.....fillers galore!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2007)

Bass said:


> The anime is going to have fun with this.....fillers galore!



Like they did with the Masaki Wolves/Seibuu game xDD
Sometimes I think the creator leaves things unsaid ( at least later on in the series) just to give the anime counterpart an opportunity to invent their own storyline xDD


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> It has come down to the game already? I thought we were gonna see a little bit more of Kurita's training.



That's what flashbacks during the game are for.


----------



## Bass (Sep 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Like they did with the Masaki Wolves/Seibuu game xDD
> Sometimes I think the creator leaves things unsaid ( at least later on in the series) just to give the anime counterpart an opportunity to invent their own storyline xDD



lol

Instead of using money to do fillers, they should just take a break (i.e. Bleach/Naruto) and just use the saved cash on matches that need the good animation.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone have a zip link?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow this thread is like dead. Had to DP to revive. Any news on the upcoming chap?


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gotta hand it to Gaou. He has a sense for honor and is quite strict about it.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 6, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, I like that side of his character. Marco and Hiruma are going to be great to read about I think...and damn, I'm dying to know what Hiruma's gone and done xDDD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Who would've known Shinryuuji and Oujou would've been beaten by Hakashuu too.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 6, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Who would've known Shinryuuji and Oujou would've been beaten by Hakashuu too.


That kind of annoys me actually, a team just pops up from nowhere and starts owning everyone 
Although, it was pretty cool when they beat Seibu since i totally expected them to go to the finale.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2007)

I probably wouldn't be comfortable letting some guy hold my hand, espececially one who has enough effort to crush it with minimal effort :S

We can already see that Kurita's mental training has taken some effect. Now let's see how Deimon performs on their first drive.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2007)

I still maintain that all that beat Agon was main character power.

Gaou would've lost.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 6, 2007)

Gaou would have stomp raped Agon <_<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't think Hiruma's a bad judge of talent and power. If he saidthat Gaou would have raped Agon then I'm going to believe him.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 6, 2007)

Quick Ben said:


> Gaou would have stomp raped Agon <_<


Agon had dreadlocks, dreadlocks >>>> all


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2007)

Agon was a godsend player, but he's not invincible. And Gaou would just have broken Agon if he ever tried to stop him.

Saying that Agon was beaten by plot-device is the same as downplaying the Deimon Devilbats in general.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Shin + Ootawara + Ikari combo to take down Gaoh.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 6, 2007)

Gaou can only be stopped by Kurita prime <_<

yay for marco on offence too.


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2007)

I doubt Kurita is ever gonna reach his prime anyway, unless he's going to play as a pro in the american football league. He's just a high-schooler after all.


----------



## G-Man (Oct 6, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> That kind of annoys me actually, a team just pops up from nowhere and starts owning everyone
> Although, it was pretty cool when they beat Seibu since i totally expected them to go to the finale.



Actually, they were hinted at waaaay back in the earlier chapters.  When were shown this page from the football magazine that discusses the teams that will be competing in the fall tournament, they mention the Hakuushuu Dinosaurs as " an average team, but rumour has it they have recruited a new 'monster' talent."

That said, Agon would be dancing around Gaou until Gaou managed to get his timing down and land a glancing blow, at which point Agin would be wrecked.  I get the feeling Agon's never taken a genuinely solid hit in his life.

As for Shin, his aggressiveness would actually work against him against Gaou.  Charging into that guy is suicide, and if Gaou can tag Riku, he'll tag the much larger Shin soon enough.

Ikari isn't even a factor.  He was even with Jumonji, waaaay below Gaou's level of strength.

It would take Shin and Otawara ganging up on Gaou to have any chance and it'd only be a matter of time before Gaou simply wore them down before breaking them (you think Taiyo didn't eventually get desperate enough to have all those huge guys ganging up on Gaou).

Basically, Hakuuzhuu revolves around Gaou.  Marco seems to be a sneaky SOB, but the jury's still out on whether or not he's a good player.

Personally, I find Hakuuzhuu refreshing.  I've been waiting for a team that focuses on crushing the opposing team's players with violent, injury-inducing plays (like the more vicious, old-school football) and Hakuushuu was everything I was hoping for and more in that regard.  I like how Gaou isn't fast persay so much as he gradually gets the timing of his faster opponents down so that he can eventually tag them.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Agon gdoesn't need to stop Gaou.  Just strip him of the ball.  Gaou is not fast enough for Ago.  Period.  I'm not knocking the Devilbats, but Agon could honestly rape some football teams solo.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 7, 2007)

Cant wait for the match to start. I want to see how Deimon gets out of this one.


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 7, 2007)

I cant see Agon being taken out by Gaou. I dont think that Gaou can even manage to land a blow.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 7, 2007)

Segan said:


> I doubt Kurita is ever gonna reach his prime anyway, unless he's going to play as a pro in the american football league. He's just a high-schooler after all.



it was a joke >_>



Agmaster said:


> Agon gdoesn't need to stop Gaou.  Just strip him of the ball.  Gaou is not fast enough for Ago.  Period.  I'm not knocking the Devilbats, but Agon could honestly rape some football teams solo.



Gaou is fast...he actually managed to blitz Kid and his vaunted quick draw pass.


----------



## Segan (Oct 7, 2007)

@Quick Ben: I know that it was a joke, I just took the opportunity to say something about that.

And it seems that Gaou's speed is massively underrated. As if Kid's quckdraw would be so slow, that he couldn't be called Tokyo's best quarterback.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 7, 2007)

G-Man said:


> Actually, they were hinted at waaaay back in the earlier chapters.  When were shown this page from the football magazine that discusses the teams that will be competing in the fall tournament, they mention the Hakuushuu Dinosaurs as " an average team, but rumour has it they have recruited a new 'monster' talent."


Ah really? Can't remember that but it would be cool to check out, you have any idea around what chapter it was?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I remember something like that. I fergot what chapter it was though.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 13, 2007)

What's this? No discussion!?

Awesome chapter was awesome.


----------



## Segan (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there a new chapter?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, full of Deimon completely owning Hakashuu.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 13, 2007)

Kurita is so pimp right now


----------



## Segan (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, Kurita got beaten, but Deimon scored the first points. But I doubt that the game will go as smoothly as it did now...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, Kurita got beaten, but Deimon scored the first points. But I doubt that the game will go as smoothly as it did now...



kurita was never suppose to beat him

gau benchs over 50kg more then kurita

Kurita did his job which is slow gau


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 13, 2007)

Kurita with scars is teh badass, and i lol'd when Hiruma called Gau a caveman.


----------



## Segan (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm aware of that. But you know, it won't take long for Gaou to realize that he will have to break Kurita to a bloody pulp in order to successfully touch Hiruma. And Kurita got overwhelmed pretty easily, so it doesn't look good for him so far in terms of stopping Gaou.


----------



## Madao (Oct 13, 2007)

Just like Kid always said: Bad thing always come after a good start....

I personally think Hiruma will be get busted some how. Then Kurita get pumped up and crush Gao.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome chapter. I loved the bold and unique formation they used to take Gaou on 

And the combination between Monta and Sena makes this offense one of the true elite. They struck fast like the Gunmens did, let's just hope it doesn't end the same way >_<


----------



## G-Man (Oct 20, 2007)

Newest chapter out, and it looks like Hakuushuu is about to show Deimon that they are just as unstoppable on offense as Deimon claims to be.

Gaou is pushing Kurita around like a child, and even if Deimon always scores a touchdown, Hakuushuu always scores too and they always go for the two-point conversion.  I get the feeling Gaou is going to eventually wear Kurita down.

Also, the girly guy (Kisaragi) looks like he's about to pwn Monta something fierce.  Guess Hakuushuu isn't all Gaou afterall.  I had a feeling if he was good at anything it'd be catching.  The weird thing is he implied he was going to pwn Monta in catching using power, despite being a wimp in physical stats.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2007)

Hiruma is one of the best Jump characters in recent history

anyways, anyone have any ideas on how Kirisaki (not sure if i got his name irght) will probbaly be able to be a challenge for monta if Hiruma's data is correct?


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

That Pansy guy against Monta is gonna be interesting. They did say that hes average in everything, maybe hes good at psyching people out?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2007)

₪DreamZ₪ said:


> That Pansy guy against Monta is gonna be interesting. They did say that hes average in everything, maybe hes good at psyching people out?



that and he said he'd win with power, when he's weaker strengthwise than Sena was in the beginning of the series


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 20, 2007)

It's Eyeshield 21, anything cna happen. Maybe he'll suddenly turn all big and buff. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn, I knew that frail pretty boy had something to hide. I wonder what he has in store for Monta? :S 

And how in the hell can they stop Gaou on Offense? touchdowns and 2pt conversions seem like an almost certainty at this stage of the game.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

They might go for a Cornerback sneak and strip the ball off the RB for a fumble. I dont see any other way cos they cant go through that o-line.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 20, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And how in the hell can they stop Gaou on Offense?


Kurita will get the sudden ?ber-powers from somewhere and push his ass of the field probably, it's happened before.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

He will find an "untapped strength" that is unprecedented. Either that or he wants to protects his special people


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 20, 2007)

₪DreamZ₪ said:


> He will find an "untapped strength" that is unprecedented. Either that or he wants to protects his special people


Yeah that's what i meant, sounded better when you said it lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey, just wanted to let you all know that November's "Manga of the Month" voting thread is now up and running and *Eyeshield 21* is one of the 3 possible candidates.
You can find the thread here


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah damn, Reborn or Eyeshield  
What to choose what to choose....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for Next Chapter_ 



Kisaragi bumps Monta, but the monkey easily shakes him off
Marco : "Aah, But as long as this guy touches you, it's over, I'd say"
Monta runs freely
The pass is thrown
But the monkey collapses all of a sudden.
Hiruma is in a pinch!!!
But the pass goes at light speed to Taki.
Everyone is surprised, why would Hiruma would throw this pass...!
During the huddle, Hiruma sees through Kisaragi's ability
Somehow, he is a technician, accurately aiming at a weak spot on top of the protector
Monkey : "then, there's only one way..."
The chapter ends with Monta broadly grinning




If you watch Avatar, then you'll know those abilities are similar to Tai Li.


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 26, 2007)

Caught up.

Dinosaurs and Deimon should be a really good match.

Can't wait to see Pretty Boy vs. Monta. Seemed like the Pretty Boy was picked on somewhat like Sena has, but has at least one ability that makes him stand out like like Sena's speed. Can't wait to see him trying to stop Monta.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 26, 2007)

Chapter 255 out by Obxist.

MediaFire


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 26, 2007)

Ptera Claw pfff, shit like that won't stop Monta.


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 26, 2007)

Good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty Boy seems to have no speed or anything, but he seems to have really long arms. Monta can get distance, but Pretty Boy has the wingspan (which I think why he is compared to a Terradactyl) to stop Monta before he can burst out.

He seems like an interesting character.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 26, 2007)

Kisaragi is insane.


----------



## Shiraishi (Oct 26, 2007)

Kisaragi will probably own Monta for the whole game until he makes some awesome play at the end to prove his point to wanting to go the Christmas Bowl.

I want to see more Marco.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 27, 2007)

Lil old pansy actually has some very good qualities, I was quite surprised when I found out what it was. Monta would have to come out with something new to counter this one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

This chapter lacked Gaoh ownage and yeah, Marcoh needs to up a little if he wants to look as cool as he should.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2007)

I had a feeling Kisaragi's abilities would be something similar to what he displayed. His body frame kind of showed his slender arms would be his main weapon. Now, I want to see how that team counters Sena's run.


----------



## Bass (Oct 28, 2007)

Man, Kisaragi has one hell of a grip.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Oct 29, 2007)

I predict that Monta is gonna have to catch the ball with one hand to counter the Ptera claw.

Even if you knock away that catching arm, it's still gonna be holding onto the ball!

...


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey, can anyone post chapter 254. I seem to have missed it. thanks


----------



## Shiraishi (Nov 2, 2007)

Last chapter was awesome.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter Spoilers_ 



Marco seems to be a technical defense genius. It seems simple to just state at the ball, but he easily took Sena's rushing attacks and just stripped the ball with seemingly no effort at all.

Amazing.

The score is now 16-7 and it seems like they'll need somehow who isn't Monta or Sena to help them get a touchdown.

Is it Taki Time?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Marco is a tensai afterall. O_O He's kind of like Kisaragi but he actually gets the ball.

And yeah, I'm hoping for more Yuki or Taki.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 3, 2007)

Now both the run and the pass have been sealed.


----------



## Shiraishi (Nov 3, 2007)

The only thing that can stop the long arms of Pretty Boy could be Taki's flexibility.


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

Marco is much more dangerous than it looked at first glance.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 3, 2007)

That was one crazy chapter, but it was predicted already...

Anyways, Hakushuu's theme of strength is finally getting more and more interssting, wonder what Hiruma and Sena are gonna come up with


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2007)

I had a feeling Marco's true ability would be something akin to reading his opponents movements. Sena maybe fast and versatile but his eyes don't lie, and Marco read him perfectly.


----------



## TEK (Nov 4, 2007)

I wonder how Sena is going to defeat him. The only thing I can think of is just have Sena gain a whole bunch of yards using his typical techniques of Stungun and the Ghost but when he comes to Marco, give that up to protect the ball. The won't get a Touchdown that play but at least they can gain some major yardage by doing so. But of course, since this is a manga, he will defeat Marco somehow.


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Nov 5, 2007)

This chapter really makes me wonder why Marco has been so cautious about everything up until now. It can't all be an act to catch his opponents off guard because he was even thinking to himself about how he didn't wanna go up against Sena. 

This chapter also makes me wonder why he wasn't playing defense to begin with.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 5, 2007)

I just did catch up with the manga (took me 10 days to read it all lol...)


and God... they're getting real troubles...

but... that's what makes a victory the more enjoyable... if they get it of course...


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2007)

They win = Manga ends, hopefully with more character development (good thing)

They lose = Manga runs for another 400 chapters (bad thing)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 7, 2007)

They can win and still go on at the next year tournament... ... and why is more chapters a bad thing?... this manga doesn't drag as... lets say... Bleach...


----------



## Death (Nov 7, 2007)

Isn't this match the one that decides who will go to the Christmas bowl?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> They win = Manga ends, hopefully with more character development (good thing)
> 
> They lose = Manga runs for another 400 chapters (bad thing)



not the end, they still gotta play against whatever team from the Kansei prefecture.  Honsho (the former pro baseball player) stated that they have a catcher that will be the greatest test for Monta.



Blind Itachi said:


> They can win and still go on at the next year tournament... ... and why is more chapters a bad thing?... this manga doesn't drag as... lets say... Bleach...



the manga is already close to 300 chapters, it'll get really dragged out if the devil bats have to play every team again, even if they all get beefed up it'll get really old.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, I hope this manga ends after Christmas Bowl.

No need to make it longer than it already is.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 7, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo has over 700 chapters (he's champion but still not at the top of the world yet) and none of them is boring (yeah.. i'm surprised too.. but glad)... and i get the same kind of feeling from this one... so i say:

Give me another 300... i'd really appreciate it...


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd actually prefer for the Christmas Bowl team to be pretty standard.

Conflict and tension is cool, but sometimes it gets annoying seeing the main characters always struggling to reach some new guy that's supposedly hot-shit.

That's why the Ojou game was so good, because Deimon was equally good for once. You didn't get the feel they were struggling against impossible odds, you got the feel that they were fighting.


----------



## Vodrake (Nov 8, 2007)

I presume that their opponents at the Christmas Bowl will be the team with the Real Eyeshield 21 in, the last person Sena has to surpass before the series can truly be resolved in my opinion.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Nov 8, 2007)

^ Thats what I think and it would make a really nice ending.

As for Marco, damn that guy is scary shit. Hes cunning and the whole 'ball-strip' skill is brilliant for a player like him


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 8, 2007)

Vodrake said:


> I presume that their opponents at the Christmas Bowl will be the team with the Real Eyeshield 21 in, the last person Sena has to surpass before the series can truly be resolved in my opinion.



Didn't he already beat the real E 21 in the Bando game?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 8, 2007)

Ive forgot who they're supposed to be playing in the christmas bowl, is it another school team or wut?


----------



## Vodrake (Nov 8, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Didn't he already beat the real E 21 in the Bando game?



He defeated an Eyeshield 21 in the Bando game, but not the "real" Eyeshield 21 whom Kakei played against in America. Akaba (The Bando ES21) gave himself the title at the beginning of the current season because he deemed himself worthy enough to take it up after getting MVP the season before. 

Also, the "real" Eyeshield 21 was a tall, well built running back who used his own physical strength to push through the lines whilst Akaba is a skinny Linebacker who takes advantage of knowing the opponents centre of gravity to take them down..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 8, 2007)

He certainly does deserve title of ES21. Akaba is one of the best.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

Not as good as marco apparently.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 8, 2007)

Marco and Akaba play entirely different playing styles...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with everyone, this series should really end after the Christmas Bowl. I mean it's the last year for Kurita, Hiruma, and Musashi. With them gone the manga won't be the same.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, even though there are other players that are going to be there next year that are still staying. Which might hint it might go further but I hope it doesn't.

Ex. Shin, Agon, Kakkei, Mizumachi, Ikkyu, Sakuraba. Oh, and of course Marco and Gaoh. etc. etc.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2007)

255 is the latest chapter right?


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Nov 10, 2007)

No one else has posted it, so I guess I will. 257 scan is out.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2007)

Man, I love Hiruma. He always has a backup plan no matter what the situation.

As for the chapter itself: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that the "assassin" has to definitely be Marco or Kisaragi. I'm leaning on it being Marco who is going in with the sole purpose of injuring Hiruma. However, I think that Hiruma will be saved by Sena since he seemed to have noticed the ominous feeling in that huddle.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 10, 2007)

I kinda hope that it is gaou

I would like to see hiruma think of something to take him out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2007)

Marco pretty much like employing mind games. It's obvious Sena has better physical attributes then Marco, but Marco basically has Sena figured out, hence why he was able to take the ball away from him.

But the head to head matchup between Marco and Hiruma was classic 
That screwbite is dangerous but Hiruma planned a contingency plan just incase if Marci pulled that move one more and thankfully it paid off. 

Deimon's spirit of never giving up is connected to Hiruma and Marco senses that...I hope Hiruma somehow avoids what appears to be coming his way =/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2007)

Lmfao @ Hiruma vs. Marco.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 10, 2007)

If Hiruma gets taken out im gonna get angry


----------



## StrawberryBankai (Nov 10, 2007)

Bought the first volume and its ace


----------



## Mori` (Nov 10, 2007)

nice chapter again, i'm enjoying the match so far. Maybe in part due to my marco fanboyism paying off. =p


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's a theory I'm beginning to think may happen:

I'm starting to get this feeling that Hiruma will be taken out, but only for a while. Hiruma will be injured and thus for a while, Deimon will be at a loss for a QB. However, through a team effort, perhaps they'll rally together and still do pretty well. I have a feeling that Juumonji will be the temporary QB since he has shown leadership capabilities and will only throw short passes or give it Sena for short gains but enough for first downs. This will continue for the remainder of the 1st half so that the score at halftime will still have Deimon losing by the 9 point gap that they are currently behind. Then, either during or after halftime, Hiruma will return and due to the need to overcome the gap quickly, we may even see Monta and Sena defeat Kisaragi and Marco eventually in one-on-one confrontations in order to help Deimon catch up. Kurita will definitely gain a will to fight and win and defeat Gaou. Right now, he is too focused on protecting Hiruma that he doesn't mind losing to Gaou as long as it gives enough time for Hiruma to throw the ball. But I think that if Kurita gains the will to fight and win, he will be able to stop Gaou completely.


----------



## Champloon (Nov 10, 2007)

hiruma truly is the control tower of the deimon devil bats
something tells me that hiruma fought marco to observe how the screw bite works 
if that is so hopefully he's able to tell sena how it works in the next chapter


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2007)

Yea, I wouldn't put that past Hiruma. I'm excited to see how the story continues to develop. I really hope Deimon is able to surpass the Dinasours in each of the individual battles in which they are losing. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 11, 2007)

Well..

Marco definitely is different from other players I seen so far....He actually can feel insecure, worry, hesitate before engage with his opponent although he still better than them....maybe this is only a acting to fool me?


----------



## Ponko (Nov 11, 2007)

I like Marco, but if he successfully injures Hiruma I may have to blacklist him for a while. I liked the chapter though. Always nice to see clever people challenge Hiruma. I liked when Takami and Hiruma would try to out think each other as well.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 11, 2007)

pg. 14 of 257 was *BADAZZ !*

Awesome chapter, Damn Marco why stoop so low.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 12, 2007)

The stepping out was awesome...


----------



## Ork (Nov 12, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Yeah, even though there are other players that are going to be there next year that are still staying. Which might hint it might go further but I hope it doesn't.
> 
> Ex. Shin, Agon, Kakkei, Mizumachi, Ikkyu, Sakuraba. Oh, and of course Marco and Gaoh. etc. etc.



What would be quite cool is if there was a Deimon University, It could skip 2/3 years and The Deimon team could come together again for University playoffs, which would utterly own.

Not to mention Sena will look freaking sexy when he's 18, and not the scrawny stick he is now, Nice running form, lean, powerful. WTB


----------



## G-Man (Nov 12, 2007)

Vodrake said:


> I presume that their opponents at the Christmas Bowl will be the team with the Real Eyeshield 21 in, the last person Sena has to surpass before the series can truly be resolved in my opinion.



It wouldn't be the real Eyeshield 21 persay, so much as it'd be the current Eyeshield 21.  

Remember, Eyeshield 21 isn't a single person but a title awarded to the best runningback in Notre Dame at the time.  

If the Eyehshield that Kakei met is playing in the Christmas Bowl, he's no longer the "real" Eyeshield 21 anymore as he no longer plays for Notre Dame; rather he's a "past" Eyeshield 21.

Would still make for an impressive challenge, but he'd have to have improved since Kakei met him since Kakei stated that Akaba was strong enough to be at the Eyeshield he met's level.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 12, 2007)

Absence said:


> What would be quite cool is if there was a Deimon University, It could skip 2/3 years and The Deimon team could come together again for University playoffs, which would utterly own.
> 
> Not to mention Sena will look freaking sexy when he's 18, and not the scrawny stick he is now, Nice running form, lean, powerful. WTB



18 year old Sena (dating an 18 year old Suzuna) would be awesome indeed!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 12, 2007)

Absence said:


> What would be quite cool is if there was a Deimon University, It could skip 2/3 years and The Deimon team could come together again for University playoffs, which would utterly own.
> 
> Not to mention Sena will look freaking sexy when he's 18, and not the scrawny stick he is now, Nice running form, lean, powerful. WTB



Now that would be awesome.


----------



## Vodrake (Nov 13, 2007)

G-Man said:


> It wouldn't be the real Eyeshield 21 persay, so much as it'd be the current Eyeshield 21.
> 
> Remember, Eyeshield 21 isn't a single person but a title awarded to the best runningback in Notre Dame at the time.
> 
> ...



Sorry for using a bad term to refer to him, but I did know that. I thought it would be easier to understand who I was talking about if I just called him the "Real" Eyeshield 21.


----------



## TEK (Nov 13, 2007)

For me, I hope the series ends after this current year when Hiruma, Kurita, and Musashi have to leave. If anything, I hope there is a brief timeskip type of look into the future to see what has happened to all the characters, but then end shortly after that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh boy, spoilers are out.. Can't say I like them though, they made me real sad. ;_;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaoh tears Hiruma apart


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 15, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Oh boy, spoilers are out.. Can't say I like them though, they made me real sad. ;_;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 !!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 15, 2007)

Now I have become Anti-Hakashuu.

Here's the pics.

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Pics_ 






.... TO HELL WITH MARCO/KISARAGI/GAOH!


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I had a dream today. Hiruma got ripped apart. And now this...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 15, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Now I have become Anti-Hakashuu.
> 
> Here's the pics.
> 
> ...


Although it'll be interesting to see how Deimon will pull it off without Hiruma this suck ass, ya don't fuck with da devil!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 16, 2007)

Marco should probably sleep with one eye open after this game.  I doubt this will be left to lie.  And I see Sena...but waht abotu Musashi and Kurita?  You know shit is about to go down.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 16, 2007)

I just finished catching up in the manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though since apparently Gaoh beats the hell out of Hiruma, I wonder how he got pass Kurita so quick?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 16, 2007)

ch. 258 is out:

Link


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They really made this chapter the most epic shit this week. Gaoh killing Youichi. ;_;


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 16, 2007)

Say the spoilers aint so. 

*goes to read new ch.*


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2007)

god damn this chapter made me sad.  DEaTH TO THE HAKASHUU


*Spoiler*: __ 



damn Marco is evil, sacrificing his teammate like that just to get to Hiruma.  I hope he gets broken.  ALso I wanna know how badly kisaragi is injured i mean gaoh musth ave ripped through him like tissue


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2007)

something i noticed that throughout everything that happened he never let go of the ball


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow this was fucking hardcore   Next issue they rally together in their moment of grief to kick some dino ass.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 17, 2007)

...Saddest chapter I've seen in quite a while, especially at the end


----------



## TEK (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope Kisaragi is dead. But I can't shake this feeling that Kisaragi is not that injured. Cuz when I look at the pic, it appears Gaou grabs Hiruma's arms and throws him down thus minimizing the damage to Kisaragi. I hope I'm wrong because I want Kisaragi to die. 

And about Marco, it looks like he was shocked that Kisaragi was willing to sacrifice himself to injure Hiruma. He wanted Kisaragi to disrupt Kurita so Gaou could go in but when Kurita sent him flying, Marco said, "I guess it was useless after all." But after Kisaragi's little monologue about how they could perform eye contact only type of plays too, Marco is surprised to see Gaou attack both Kisaragi and Hiruma.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you think that Hiruma still can play the game with left arm?

I mean, He is freaking devil afterall...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 17, 2007)

Rokudaime said:


> Do you think that Hiruma still can play the game with left arm?
> 
> I mean, He is freaking devil afterall...


That's exactly what i was gonna suggest, it's gonna be something like that.


----------



## Segan (Nov 17, 2007)

Nah, Hiruma can't play anymore. Without his strongest arm, he will be easily defeated.

And damn it, why did it have to happen to Hiruma?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 17, 2007)

great chapter, can't wait for the next


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome chapter. The Dinosaurs had the upper hand in that play along since they were willing to sacrifice their own player in the process. Now, what will they do with Hiruma's arm broker ?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2007)

something i wanna know is who's going to be quarterback for the rest fo the game?

monta can't throw shit, i doubt sena, musashi can throw that well.  only guy i can think of would be yuki or taki


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 17, 2007)

Woot gau came thru


The dbs are screwed game over hiruma


----------



## Ponko (Nov 17, 2007)

Poor Hiruma. I used to like the Dinos... now I am not so sure. Curse them. I really hope that this injury is just for this game and Hiruma could get better in time for the Christmas Bowl, but it does not sound that likely. Its probably sad that this feels more devastating to me than a favourite character dying in most other series. >__<


----------



## G-Man (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know why everybody is acting so damn shocked when they were practically foreshadowing this to hell and back.  I'm just surprised at how it actually went down.  Wasn't expecting Kisaragi to sacrifice himself like that.  Damn, it looked like Gaou trampled him just to break Hiruma's arm!

Personally, I feel it's about damn time (*finish reading the whole post ebfore you flame me to hell for this comment*).  Too many people had this image in their heads of Hiruma being invincible.  Even when Kid seemingly outmanuvered him at first during their game against Seibu by revelaing that his Shotgun pass was faster than thought, it was revelaed that that was part of Hiruma's plan all along.

It's nice to see him genuinely surprised and paying for it.  He underestimated Hakushuu and just how far they (especially Kisaragi) would go to win, and he paid for it.

This is sad (don't get me wrong, I like Hiruma, especially after the flashback story about how the Devilbats were formed), but necessary.  Deimon has always been way too dependent on Hiruma.  They need to grow without him in order to stand a chance against whatever monster team they have to play against at the Christmas Bowl.

It's nice to see a team that actually has a counter for Hiruma.  Marco may not be as smart as Hiruma, but he's far more ruthless to compensate.  Sometimes ruthless efficiency is better than clever tricks.


----------



## Ponko (Nov 17, 2007)

I have no problem with the team playing without Hiruma, I just don't like the idea that he might not be able to go to Christmas Bowl himself now. Had the Dinos just knocked him out for one game, and the team had to spend a game or two without Hiruma by their side, that would be fine. But having Hiruma taken out this close to his goal is just painful. We already had to watch other great characters lose their chance, like Rui, Kobanzame, Takami, etc. To see Hiruma, who had a huge part in dragging everyone to the finals, possibly lose the chance himself is just heartwrenching. Its good writing. Very dramatic. And it does give the Devilbats a chance to show what they can do without someone so central to the team. I just wish it did not have to be at Hiruma's expense.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 17, 2007)

Rokudaime said:


> Do you think that Hiruma still can play the game with left arm?
> 
> I mean, He is freaking devil afterall...


I really doubt it. He says it himself, if it's his left arm, then he can still play. But if it's his right, he's dead.

Such irony, for Inagaki announced the popular character poll results and even had Murata drawn a double page spread just for Hiruma, but now this happens to him...


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm this can be considered an evolution of his character. His change from hte QB to head coach and that while he may not share the field with them he is still their. I can see Yuki stepping up to plate. Yuki reminds me of a young Takami.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 19, 2007)

and what if it's Kisaragi's arm?... he's not only weak.. he hot hit as well...

maybe Hiruma lucked out...

otherwise i really don't know what else they can do...


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone know which chapter Riku got injured? That's where I left off and I wanna pick this up again.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Anyone know which chapter Riku got injured? That's where I left off and I wanna pick this up again.



Rikku didn't get injured it was Tetsuma and Kid who were injured (i'm asuming you're refering to the Hakashuu-Seibu game, if i'm mistaken please say so).

well to answer you directly this is the chapter where Kid gets broken by Gaoh


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2007)

lol I was way off. I actually left off a few chapters before that. I don't know where I got Rikku getting injured. I found my place though. Thanks.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 20, 2007)

I have to say...Seibu dieing is pretty gay. That was my favorite team and they got dismantled.....Kid, Riku, Tets....I mean....*cries in corner..*


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 23, 2007)

I am calling it now, Gaoh will leave the field on a stretcher.

Anyone want to bet against me?


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Nov 23, 2007)

ydraliskos said:


> I am calling it now, Gaoh will leave the field on a stretcher.
> 
> Anyone want to bet against me?



Either Gaoh or Marco for that matter. 

Though I'm more interested in seeing who steps up to be quaterback in Hiruma's place. 

For me it's either Jumonji or Taki. 

I don't think they can risk a trial and error, as they'd have to choose carefully - Yuki would be a good pick, but he would be too easily killed by Gaoh.

Anyone seen Shaolin Soccer at the end when the goalie gets injured and everyone who replaces him is pwned?


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 23, 2007)

Gaoh leaving the field on a stretcher would be awesome...

I just hope that Monta gets the final touchdown either in this game or in the Christmas Bowl...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 23, 2007)

EVERYONE VOTE FOR ES21!

It needs to be MotM.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah, this


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm so mad at ES21 this week. >.<

There are no confirmed spoilers or pics this week.

And the raw is taking awhile to show up.

And it just ad to happen to such a supposedly great chapter. Must find out what happens to Deimon now.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yea, I'm voting for ES21, 

awaiting for the new ch. still.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2007)

voted E21

also are raws/scans out yet?


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 OH MY GOD

I knew it was gonna be Sena but man my mind is blown anyway


----------



## Adachi (Nov 24, 2007)

OH SHI-

 Sena as QB...this is going to be the best match yet.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 24, 2007)

kick ass chapter.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 24, 2007)

I vote for Es21.

Kickass chapter...

I wonder how good is QB Sena...I hope that he wont screwed up in the coming chapter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I remember when everyone hated Sena being the main character, I did too. But man, if he's going to be manning up like this. He's just amazing right now.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep. Thanks you Eyeshield 21 for bringing us Kickass Chapters every week, that make up for the utter failure of other Shonen Jump Manga chapters, that happened to often in the last time xD"


----------



## Man in Black (Nov 24, 2007)

This manga owns. I love it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2007)

OMFG...the new QB...I still can't believe it 

Awesome chapter and it had me guessing till the very end.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 24, 2007)

It was kinda expected...

A "Michael Vick" QB in Deimon...

At least Monta is capapable of catching any pass remotely close to him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2007)

It's going to be interesting to see how accurate Sena could be. It would have been interesting to see if Musashi had any QB skills, but Sena being at the center of all the danger does seem befitting of a main character.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 24, 2007)

Even from beyond the gurney Hiruma has it all planned out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2007)

I love how they all plan to carry Hiruma to the Christmas Bowl *not literally...well maybe*  

Hiruma is a master tactician even when he's unable to play


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow.. chills ran down my spine. I can't wait to see what Sena does at QB.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2007)

I loved this recent chapter really does away the sadness of last chapter.  Hopefully we see Deimon kicking more ass than the Shinryuji game and Kurita defeating Gaoh utterly, oh yeah and I hope Marco gets broken


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd rather see Marco just lose rather than injured. I mean haven't we seen enough violence? 

xDDD

Well, it would be divine retribution if he got injured either due to his own actions or Gaou


----------



## delirium (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not interested in seeing anyone else getting injured. Gaou or Marco. I just wanna see Deimon win like they always do. Explosive offense.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 25, 2007)

Kurita will now unleash teh full power of his repressed anger and wipe the floor with Gau


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 25, 2007)

Detonator_Fan said:


> It was kinda expected...
> 
> A "Michael Vick" QB in Deimon...
> 
> At least Monta is capapable of catching any pass remotely close to him.



I was gonna say the same thing. Awesome Chapter. Let's Go Sena !

does this mean ES 21 has an artbook? If so I want it now.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 25, 2007)

With the last two chapters this relatively boring finale has become quite epic.


----------



## TEK (Nov 25, 2007)

I totally agree with you. After Shinryuuji and Oujou, I wasn't expecting this match to be as exciting. But these last 2 chapters have me more excited than any chapter in this series (at least as far as I can remember). I am now dying to see each and every upcoming chapter for this finale. All I can say is Inagaki-sensei is a genius!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 26, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> With the last two chapters this relatively boring finale has become quite epic.



you said it...

man.. once again something so obviously cool escapes my predictions...

awesome...


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2007)

There's still a problem, though. No matter how good and agile Sena is, he's not as cunning as Marco, let alone Hiruma. Sooner or later Marco WILL come up with a plan to stop respective break Sena. Unless Sena defeats Marco's motion ability, Deimon cannot win. Kurita's best feat is tying with Gaou, nothing more. Not enough to win the game.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 26, 2007)

man... i'd agree with you... but Sena is totally going to try running backwards... i tell you...

past Gaou there's only Marco now as a problem (at least that's what it looks like)... so this is my bet...

Also Hiruma knew... he _knew..._


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 26, 2007)

Kurita ties Gaoh.  That leaves Monta, The dancing retard, Yukimitsu, Sena, and maybe one of the line vs Marco.  It all hinges on Kurita.


----------



## oliveij (Nov 26, 2007)

Holy crap it was the return of Ishimaru!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2007)

Will Ishimaru ever do anything important plotwise?  The eternal question


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 27, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Will Ishimaru ever do anything important plotwise?  The eternal question



At this point I think he is just a running gag character.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 29, 2007)

No spoilers out yet?

Also Eyshield is cautching up to D gray man for MotM


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2007)

8 point difference suspece is killing.  It's like the Shinryuji game


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 29, 2007)

Spoilers from what I've read.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Marco steals the ball *again* from Monta I think, can't remember who. And Hakashuu scores another 8 points. Gaoh starts talking shit to Kurita about Hiruma which gets Kurita real pissed.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Nov 30, 2007)

I cant believe this
THere is a thread for ES21
So happy


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 30, 2007)

wewerethere1 said:


> I cant believe this
> THere is a thread for ES21
> So happy



Go vote for it in the manga of the month section and there'll be a subforum too


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

It's too late. ES already lost. 

D Gray is getting the sub forum next month.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2007)

damnit.  Now this is like the Seibu game


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Spoilers from what I've read.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Gaoh must be trying to get a rise out of Kurita in order to see his potential [/Cell saga flashback]


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 30, 2007)

fuck ES21 lost and d.grayman is fucking boring as hell.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Man i guess i was too late
But oh well, this is the greatest. 
hope this doesnt offend anyone but i think 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i think ES21 is the best manga out there, and yes i like it much much more than naruto or any other. Gosh, its so funny


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 30, 2007)

Nah, ES21 being a favorite is nothing to be ashamed of, it is one of the best.


----------



## TEK (Nov 30, 2007)

Yup. Agreed. Eyeshield 21 is definitely in my top 5 but lately, it has been the manga that I eagerly await the most every week.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah for me E21 is around 3-4 on my top 5 list (sandwiched between HxH and DGM)


----------



## wewerethere1 (Nov 30, 2007)

chapters are so short in mangas but when i watch es21 damn, each chapter just makes me feel like i have watched something worthy.
I love how this is so different. cuse when i watch naru, or bleach, or one piece, its like im going to have to wait for a couple of chapters before i read it. For ES21 whether they still play a game or not, each chapter is so great. 
Sorry for the rambling, probably doesnt make sense to you
OH also who prefers the manga over the anime? for some reason i love the manga more


----------



## Mori` (Nov 30, 2007)

don't worry guys, I only voted dgm in a moment of strategic brilliance (primarily because I believe this match will run long enough to make us a prime candidate later and at a climatic period of the game)

*plots*


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't believe you mori.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 30, 2007)

you should, I genuinely think we can rig it so eyeshield is in the running next month and this game should last for more than 4 more chapters at least.

That way we'll catch it on the wind up when its getting super awesome.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 30, 2007)

Wonder if this match will last 4 more chapters so it ends on Christmas week. Then again, pacing for this series is often all over the place so who knows.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Nov 30, 2007)

i think it would be about four yeah
Cant believe what happened to hiruma believe it or not i seriously cried when he got injured


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2007)

hey anyone know if scans or raws are out?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 30, 2007)

4 more chapters? That's too short when you look how long the Shinryuuji and Oujou games were...


----------



## wewerethere1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah i guess 4 is too short. They will have a difficult time with hiru, the master mind gone and no QB. plus sena has to now play two positons. Pretty tough. OH well, no matter how short or how long its all great.
BY the way, im scared it might end soon hope that doesnt happen


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 1, 2007)

Bah, mabye we can get Eyeshield to be next month. 

Im not expecting this game to last more than 4 chapters honestly. Kurita is holding Gaou for the rest of the game, and the only real issue is Marco. Once they find out how to get by them their in the clear, since it doesnt look like they have any other great players.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 1, 2007)

maybe but some stuffs always happen so we wont really know
Thats why i luv ES21 so much, keeps me guessing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2007)

260 is out


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2007)

I was just about to go to sleep too. And what's this I see? Eyeshield AND PoT chapters. Awesome.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2007)

Sena/Komusubi vs Gaou gonna be epic.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 1, 2007)

since my external hard drive died recently, i lost many of the things i was going to read... so while i don't recover it... i'm planning starting to pick this... so is the anime good to pick to later change to the manga? if so until what chapter/volume has the anime covered?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 1, 2007)

Is Sena panicking with this new idea? Let's hope not. lol

Kurita needs to get back in the game, if Komusubi gets destroyed maybe that'll help Kurita man up.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 1, 2007)

Kurita's will has been beaten down but he is not out  He will revive himself when Komusubi is about to go down.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 1, 2007)

if only hiru can get up to come and watch them i think that will be their greatest encouragement they all need and want


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 1, 2007)

I loled when Sena droped the ball

Kurita needs to get back in the game =/

And Gaou vs Sena is going to be incredible.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 1, 2007)

i just know it that komu is going to stand out in the next part
and yeah, i do think that kuri should get back into the game, he is letting down his apprentice that appreciates and respects him, but of course kuri wont be like that for long


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 1, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Kurita's will has been beaten down but he is not out  He will revive himself when Komusubi is about to go down.



That's exactly what's going to happen. Good Chapter.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 1, 2007)

i watched the anime first and i loved it but then i found out that manga was much better i wonder why the anime doesnt really follow the manga, like for the part where they play seibu and hiru was waiting for musashi to come back and he does


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Dec 1, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> since my external hard drive died recently, i lost many of the things i was going to read... so while i don't recover it... i'm planning starting to pick this... so is the anime good to pick to later change to the manga? if so until what chapter/volume has the anime covered?


I don't know the exact chapter or volume but the sub are up to the Agon game and the raws are up to The Devils/Knights game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2007)

It was so cool seeing Sena being confident and such but as soon as the ball was snapped I had a gut feeling the exchange wouldn't go smoothly 
Kurita's spirit still seems to be broken but hopefully the play Sena's about to run with Komusubi will start to change the tide


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Dec 1, 2007)

*rofl* sena's plan is awesome XD" I like the "what would Hiruma do in that situation" kind of thinking XD


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow.. Sena seemed to freakin cool at the end of the last chapter. And in one snap a total 180 for both him and Kurita. Awesome. xD


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2007)

I laughed so hard when Sena dropped the ball after that self asuring speech.

Also damn watching Kurita in this chapter is so fucking depressing   It's unbearable seeing just a gentle person broken.

also lol Komusubi speaks in a language normal people can understand


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 1, 2007)

it was so touching when komu spoke the regular language instead of his powerful man one


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 3, 2007)

I was expecting awesome from the start of this chapter... and then Sena goes and drops it XDDDDDDDDD... it was awesome in other terms but lol... what the helll... they're still looking like there's no chance...


until Sena did what is expected from the Devil Bats...

keep charging forward ...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2007)

hey curious, anyone have any cool E21 gifs?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 6, 2007)

No spoilers out yet?


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 7, 2007)

This issue is clash of the motherf***ing titans


----------



## Adachi (Dec 8, 2007)

Epic clash, but that's only the beginning. Glad to see the new, awaken Kurita.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 8, 2007)

Kurita is gonna steamroll over Gaoh from now on 
Fat people power MAX!


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, shit...

I came...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2007)

To have such resolve to win without your tactical leader is commendable.
A bit suicidal...but it wouldn't be eyeshield21 if there wasn't a massive obstacle standing before them xD

Finally Kurita awaken's with the intent to kill *for the sake of protecting others* xD


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there any scans of chapter 259?


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 8, 2007)

^ Thanks

That was an awesome chapter. Kurita will destroy Gaoh


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 9, 2007)

Another great chapter. I wonder if Sena will plow through to the end, or throw a pass to Monta to avoid the Screw Bite. Would give Monta more to do at the moment.


----------



## Segan (Dec 9, 2007)

Realistically speaking, Kurita should only be able to effectively tie with Gaou. Kurita doesn't have the muscle mass like Gaou, but his overall weight gives him a lot to throw at Gaou. But that's about it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 9, 2007)

love the look in Kurita's eyes, great chapter.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 9, 2007)

kurita what will happen now?
dont u all think he looked fierce? first time he really looked like that
and now SENA VS MARCO i think


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Another great chapter. I wonder if Sena will plow through to the end, or throw a pass to Monta to avoid the Screw Bite. Would give Monta more to do at the moment.



yeah, now that Kisaragi is out of play no one can stop Monta now.  Though It'll be hard for anyone to be able to make the passes Hiruma could have made


----------



## Segan (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, Sena isn't really good with passes, so he will probably only throw the ball to someone (Monta, most likely) if Marco is trying to stop Sena.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 9, 2007)

Would had prefeered having mr. Magnum taking the lead, He rarely is show having much to do with the results and he really is in need of showing something on the field.
Well Sena's idear of a breaking low through the center was Nice.


----------



## Ari (Dec 15, 2007)

what chapter does hiruma make sena give the middle finger


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 15, 2007)

Its funny how Sena is picking up on some of Hiruma tricks.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2007)

WORST
Scan is out. *FOUR* two page spreads 

Also Hiruma is apparently telekinetic .  Sena sees through the flaws in Hakushuu's defense and actually makes a couple complete passes 0_o.  Also He's surprisingly effectinve against Hakushuu (though seeing Ikyuu basically facepalm was funny).  

Honestly Deimon's won this already won this, but then again this game has been pretty unpredictable and there's still Marco...


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 15, 2007)

beautiful and great like always
but TOOOOO SHOOOORRRRT

cant wait for next week


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2007)

Senas unpredictible throw made me lol


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 15, 2007)

Sena's going to beat Marco before the end of the match for sure. Great chapter as usual, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 15, 2007)

Is there a download with better quality?


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 15, 2007)

Sena is like the japanese version of michael vick... except he doesnt hate dogs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2007)

The birth of the scrambling quarterback. I loved the chapter  
Although the drawback is that his passes aren't precise which might come back to haunt him.


----------



## Bass (Dec 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Although the drawback is that his passes aren't precise which might come back to haunt him.



Interception ftw?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2007)

^I hope they find a way to prevent that. Right now Kurita seems to be taking care of business but that just means the Dinosaurs have yet another trick up their sleeves. I wonder what it could be


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG
i cant believe this 
i cant stop crying because

*Spoiler*: __ 



the american version and dubbing is the most horrible thing in this whole wide world



OMG


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2007)

It's on Toonami Jetstream already?

EDIT: It is.  I'm starting the first episode right now

EDIT2 : HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS SUCKS


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 21, 2007)

Seriously? lol thats not good who licensed it?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2007)

don't know, neither Jetstream or Wikipedia has that info.  They changed the opening and they completely edited out the scene where Sena finds out he's been accepted into High School and where he meets Hiruma and Kurita for the first time. (or maybe not, I'm not done with the episode yet but it's apparent that they editted the shit out of it)


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 21, 2007)

i went to youtube to watch the song and it was the most horrible thing in the world
so i went to see it on toonami and the voice acting and editing was the worst thing in the world
they supposedly did that because hirumas guns
what kind of crap is that?
that is hiruma there
hirumas voice is the worst
its not even him
*Cries to death* 
Damn
it finally makes it over here and its horrible
cant stop crying


----------



## ★StarStorm (Dec 21, 2007)

Augghh!! Who dubbed it?! *goes after them*
They cut out a scenes here & there(lol even the bat that one dude was about to hit Sena with haha). &....The voices.. ..... Nyerrrr.. They even changed the background music!!
& The opening song... ...Where the hell is "Breakthrough"?! 

..It's like 4Kids or something. T_T;


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 21, 2007)

the op song is like those digimon and yugi songs
you know like di gi mon di gi mon
ewwwwwwww
so horrible
i so want to kill them for this
ES 21 totally doesnt deserve this


----------



## Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Hiruma is ambidextrous. 

I said it first.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 22, 2007)

XD *squeels* He returns! The commander of Hell returns!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> Hiruma is ambidextrous.
> 
> I said it first.



Even if he is, you have to admit that playing with an injury should pose a big obstacle. Well, at least Sena held down the fort during his absence


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2007)

I was curious if Hakushuu had completely been weaned off of strategy because of Gaoh.  lol Saburou.  Also interesting to see that Kisaragi is back in the game.  

O_O HIRUMA IS BACL?!?!?!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder if that really is Hiruma. I kind of doubt it, it's impossible to play with a broken arm.


----------



## Segan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sure, it's Hiruma. His way of speaking is unmistakable.

Not going to play, but he will support Deimon behind the lines.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 22, 2007)

it has to be him
anyways it made me cry with happiness
OMG that is the most surprising twist i have ever experienced


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> I'm sure, it's Hiruma. His way of speaking is unmistakable.
> 
> Not going to play, but he will support Deimon behind the lines.



I agree, most likely he's going to make calls from the sidelines. Playing with a broken arm is just stupid. Also in the chapter that he's arm got broken, he wouldn't have been so devestated when his right arm got broken if he was ambidexterous.


----------



## delirium (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm gonna go ahead and say it's Mamori.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 23, 2007)

^rofl

I find the lack of Yuki in this game to be dissapointing.


----------



## Sakuragi (Dec 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the full (translated) page of this pic:



which volume/chapter is it? thanks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 25, 2007)

Ahhh, that's from Bando's game. Right exactly before the game started. I just try around Volume 17-18.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2007)

dani said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get the full (translated) page of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> which volume/chapter is it? thanks.


found it


It's chapter 155, volume 18 (or 19)


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 26, 2007)

damn he looks soo cool in that pic


----------



## Sakuragi (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, I think so too. 

Looks like I got a lot of catchin up to do though. I'm still only on the 6th volume


----------



## Segan (Dec 26, 2007)

Isn't his name Hiruma Youichi instead of Yoichi?


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 26, 2007)

i have no idea
by the way who is ur guys fav character?
mine is the one and only hiruma


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> Isn't his name Hiruma Youichi instead of Yoichi?



In japanese "ou" is sometimes spelled as "ō".  They're just cutteing the middleman and just making it "o"


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The hell, Hiruma is back playing? I wonder what the last page says, sems important but I'm going to guess Sena is thinking, "So Hiruma knew this was going to happen all along?"


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 30, 2007)

its sooo beautiful
nothing more i can say
damn i just luv hiruma sooo much


----------



## Bass (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmm...nice play by Hiruma.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Deimon does win, if Hiruma can play in the Christmas Bowl


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks so much for the link:amazed

*Spoiler*: __ 



they are totally going to win i think



anyways hiruma!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bass (Dec 31, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Deimon does win, if Hiruma can play in the Christmas Bowl




*Spoiler*: __ 



If he does, I can see his injuries coming back to bother him during the bowl. Makes for good drama as he tries to hide it and whatnot.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 31, 2007)

Hiruma confirmed for Brawl.. he's f*****g legendary like that...


----------



## Bass (Dec 31, 2007)

^
Joking.....right?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 31, 2007)

as usual ...


----------



## Bass (Dec 31, 2007)

But Hiruma's in JUMP Superstars right?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 5, 2008)

Woulda look at that, Hiruma comes back and things start to turn around and look much better. I want to see some left hand passing next.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 5, 2008)

it just got me crying
hiruma is really the best warrior
i cant wait anymore
i want the next chapter to be out already


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

Im guessing we'll end up seeing Hiruma come back before Christmas Bowl with some plot device that Gaou JUST missed a major bone etc because of Hiruma's quick thinking etc.

Btw, After Kurita, Hiruma, Mamori, Baldy and Gen retire from Deimon... who'll make captain?

My money's on Monji.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2008)

Bass said:


> But Hiruma's in JUMP Superstars right?



I got JUS last week, yes Hiruma and the entire devil bat team is in the game but only as support and helper panels.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dam, where's the new chapter?


----------



## tgre (Jan 15, 2008)

It has been New Years and Christmas 

The mangaka is probably on a break


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 16, 2008)

i just started reading eyeshield..and wow..my favorite character has to be the fatass chestnut..LOLLL..such an AWESOME character


----------



## ★StarStorm (Jan 17, 2008)

Fatass chestnut. XD
I just started too! (well...Last november) But I'm not caught up to the current yet.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 18, 2008)

The lack of spoilers is dishearting.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2008)

Eyeshield needs more <3


----------



## Gary (Jan 19, 2008)

does any one know whem charpter 265 is coming out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2008)

^me too. There's just some people who like reading the raws and finding out what a happens.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 19, 2008)

Why they just didn't translate it as "Devil's Gargoyle" ...

anyway...

Mamori is so sexy...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thank goodness Hiruma saved that 3rd question for an important time. 
Now, even though Mamori's worried about Hiruma she can't do anything about it but make sure his bandages hold up. I sure hope Monta catches that pass


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 19, 2008)

Great chapter! Hiruma-fuckin-ownage~
And the color spread was really nice too. I love how the mangaka color his stuff, feels very alive somehow.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2008)

^The artwork was a sight to behold. It's been such a long time since we've last seen a chapter and I have to say it was worth the wait


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 19, 2008)

so great and wonderful
also love this chapter so much


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 19, 2008)

Marco outsmarted Hiruma. =O

Need more Gaoh action.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank God for Eyeshield.

In a world where Naruto,Bleach,and Gantz are becoming fast unreadable(If already)Eyeshield gives me a reason to wake up in the morning.


----------



## Bink (Jan 20, 2008)

Meh, a bit late, but Binktopia release, sig-link.

There is actually a benefit in grabbing the Binktopia release though: There was missing page in the normal RAW, our own RAW provider got it though. (Page 20 I believe)


----------



## Ziko (Jan 21, 2008)

So..how far has the manga come?
Will this serie come to an end?
Or will it just be an ongoing serie like Naruto and One Piece?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2008)

Ziko said:


> So..how far has the manga come?
> Will this serie come to an end?
> Or will it just be an ongoing serie like Naruto and One Piece?



first playing season:

*Spoiler*: __ 



they entered a tournament and were eliminated 2nd round, they played a rival school and won.  Entered a playoff against a school in order to play an american team, they tied.  they barely lost against the american team.  The devil bats go to america on a training mission to learn to become better players walking from Texas to Las Vegas3



second playing season:

*Spoiler*: __ 



They entered this big tournament.  Won all their games up to the semi final where they ended up placing 3rd.  Now they're at a more important tournament where they're playing in the final round.




all indications say the manga will end after the next game which is the Christmas bowl, but for all we know they'll go Hajime no Ippo with the series.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 21, 2008)

^you know you just revealed almost all the plot on the manga... 

i personally after some lines by some characters i think there will be a second season... and if the author wants he can continue with them as pro players...


----------



## Ziko (Jan 21, 2008)

Dont worry, Ive seen alot of the Anime, I dont QUITE remember when, but it was after the Death March (How do you spell that again?).

Its just that, I want to start reading the manga, but if it pulls a Hajime no Ippo..I just dont want to keep reading forever 
I like finished mangas


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 21, 2008)

I would assume that the manga's final arc will be the Christmas Bowl.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 21, 2008)

wow..i'm almost caught up and i have to say, this manga is really good! i hate football to begin with, so i was very reluctant to read this manga, but wow, once i started, it was amazing. i love all the characters, esp the one who follows kuripita(forget his name) and his language where only powerful men can understand..LOL. and i was shocked how sena revealed his identity cause i figured that would not happen until the end?? hahah. the drawings are amazing as well. this manga def makes me wanna play football..to the max haha


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 24, 2008)

O Shit! 

Hiruma going for the long pass.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks so much
damn i just looked through it and i dont know why but im crying LOL


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2008)

great chapter.  Watching Monta grow is one of the highlights of ES21.  Also the reaction shots were funny


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2008)

Hiruma = Badass.


----------



## Segan (Jan 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hiruma = Badass.


With the word "badass" being inflated to astronomical heights, it means nothing anymore nowadays.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> With the word "badass" being inflated to astronomical heights, it means nothing anymore nowadays.


Uhm...alright.


----------



## wewerethere1 (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks so much.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, I didn't expect them to tie the score so quickly :S

Well, at least they shown some more creativity by doing utilizing a stunt in their most recent play. Hiruma' always thinks ahead


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiruma >>> Tom Brady


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 2, 2008)

SS or MF mirror please ...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Hiruma >>> Tom Brady



Discuss this truth here: 

EPISODE 45 FROM ESPADA



Blind Itachi said:


> SS or MF mirror please ...



rycolaa only has a direct rar, MU, RS, ES and DF mirrors


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 2, 2008)

Cool chapter, Marco got tossed lol

Though that last panel makes him look like hes ok.

That school they talked about seems to be the best of the best.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Cool chapter, Marco got tossed lol
> 
> Though that last panel makes him look like hes ok.
> 
> That school they talked about seems to be the best of the best.



since this is the Kanto final, and Marco speaks of them as if one or the other will play them, then I think they're obviously the Kansai team.

Some thoughts/notes:
The baseball player stated that Monta would have to be at his absolute peak to handle "that guy" which surely means a Kansai player

It's been said many times that Shinryuuji always makes it to the Christmas Bowl every year but I don't think it's every been clearly stated that they've won one


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 2, 2008)

That chapter was just too fuckin good! 
Marco getting bitchslaped was *win* all over the place.


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2008)

Bwahahahahaa!

Take that, Marco. Too bad he doesn't seem to have any broken bones.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 2, 2008)

It kinda sucks that Marco didnt have any broken arm....

So I wonder what is the dinosaur team going to pull in the next chapter..I dont think that this match would ended fast and peaceful ways.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 2, 2008)

best chapter in a while

Gotta love kurita


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 2, 2008)

Tekkikou Gakuen, eh? They must be the Kansai representatives.


----------



## muntasir (Feb 2, 2008)

japanese mangta and american footbal perfect match huh?


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome chapter. Marco getting a taste of his own medicine was priceless. It would be an awesome irony if Marco gets injured by that hit of Kurita and the Dinos forfeit the game. I don't think that Dinos has the same tenacity and never give up attitudes as the Bats. They rely too heavily on Gaou's strength and intimidation power.


----------



## Bass (Feb 2, 2008)

Fantastic chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2008)

The one important thing I picked up from this chapter is that there's another team out there that even surpasses the Dinosaurs. Something tells me the Deimon has another new opponent to measure up against which means, they have a good chance at winning this game ?


----------



## Bass (Feb 2, 2008)

That Gakuren team...which apparently took a crapload of decent players from the Spiders team.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

loved this weeks Chapter.

Marco = pwned!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm guessing all their players are probably as good as Akaba. =O


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2008)

Bass said:


> That Gakuren team...which apparently took a crapload of decent players from the Spiders team.



I completely forgot about that.  

Damn they have a team of people at or above Akaba's level, The old Bando scored against the old Ojo which puts them in the general area of Ojo's current strength, they apparently  have a massively skillful catcher, also in order to beat them a guy on Kurita/Gaoh's level is necessary.  I also wouldn't put it past for Inagaki to put in Shun Kakei's Eyeshield 21 in for the overkill.



Does Inagaki know how to set up a final battle or what?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh boy.

I totally knew that Marco was gonna get owned by Kurita, but he just got humiliated.

I thought his arm was gonna get broken.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 2, 2008)

Marco seemes fine, from the last panel anyway.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Marco seemes fine, from the last panel anyway.



The only thing he injured is probably his pride.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 2, 2008)

And his ass.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 3, 2008)

OWND... awesome...


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 3, 2008)

So I guess the raw strength is the most important in America Football huh?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So I guess the raw strength is the most important in America Football huh?



brute force may have broken Hiruma but it couldn never defeat him mentally which is why Hakashuu has/will lose


----------



## Ippy (Feb 6, 2008)

I started this series a long time ago with the anime.

I sorta dropped off from it, but I'm looking to restart it.  I was told by certain parties that I should restart this series with the manga, but I have no idea how around episode 35 translates to the manga?

Anyone willing to help me?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

^The anime misses out on alot so read it from the start.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 6, 2008)

My anime watching/manga reading time is limited, so I'd seriously prefer not to.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

How long does a chapter take you?  I get through volumes in 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 6, 2008)

It's not necessarily the time it takes, but the fact that I'd be reading something I've already seen, for the most part, in animated form.

I'd prefer to maximize my time by just reading where I left off.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll check it out, what happened in ep.35? Don't have the anime and i can't remember


----------



## Ippy (Feb 6, 2008)

Alright, it turns out that it was after the Death March thing to Las Vegas.

I vaguely remember getting past that point, which I now realize was also past episode 35.

Reps for whoever(probably Klown) tells me the volume directly after those events.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

The chapter that comes directly after the Death march is finished is 89, and that's the first chapter in volume 11.

So there you go


----------



## Ippy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks...

And with that, I really hate to say this... but your sig is over double the filesize limits. ><


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2008)

The anime early skips over some bits in the manga and adds filler, but hey...it's your read.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> Thanks...
> 
> And with that, I really hate to say this... but your sig is over double the filesize limits. ><


Im surprised i was able to have it this long without someone telling me to take it down due to the size of it.
I'll take it down....tomorrow


----------



## Ippy (Feb 6, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> The anime early skips over some bits in the manga and adds filler, but hey...it's your read.


I'll be alright.

I'm not fillercist. 



KLoWn said:


> Im surprised i was able to have it this long without someone telling me to take it down due to the size of it.
> I'll take it down....tomorrow


*takes it down for you... after saving it*

TBH, all you'd have to do is get rid of the tweens to drastically reduce the filesize.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> TBH, all you'd have to do is get rid of the tweens to drastically reduce the filesize.


Yeah...uhm what?
That's my first gif-pic so i really don't know what "tweens" is 
*Goes to check some tutorials in the art section*

*Edit*
Ah ok, now i know what "Tween" is, but i haven't used it at all in my pic so getting rid of it would be difficult 
Learned something useful though, gonna use that shit in my next pic.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2008)

New chapter out 

Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage

Part flashback


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 9, 2008)

Great chapter as usual, looks like things are heating up. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 9, 2008)

Im not much for flashback chapters in general, but this one were really good.


----------



## acritarch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to say ES21 is making up for Bleach and Naruto sucking. Good thing HxH is coming back too.

Really good chapter. Going to be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2008)

So, yet again we learn more about this school and how dominant they've been...so dominant that it even makes the Dinosaurs stand back in awe. I hope we get to learn more about them, which will probably be the case in a Deimon victory over the Dinosaurs.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 9, 2008)

Good chapter. I really can't wait to see what Teikoku is like with all of those powerful players.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I did not expect that Teikoku won all the Christmas Bowls. O_O

I thought Shinryuuji atleast won some, but nope. Even they got owned.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 9, 2008)

It's nice that we always get a flashback of some players that the Bats played against. Teikoku seems like the team to beat. I think that the real Eyeshield 21 will be there and the wide receiver/cornerback that Honjou was talking about whom Monta is going to faced.

A perfect Christmas Bowl record...hahaha the scenario seems awfully familiar.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 9, 2008)

There's no way Deimon can win now. =O


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> It's been said many times that Shinryuuji always makes it to the Christmas Bowl every year but I don't think it's every been clearly stated that they've won one



Did I fucking call it or what?


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Feb 10, 2008)

Isn't it time for Monta to get the spotlight?
I mean, against the Knights it was Sena (but to be fair, Monta kicked butt) and against the Dinosaurs it is Kurita. Wouldn't it be cool if the last game was more about the QB+receiver combo?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 10, 2008)

One of the reasons why I love eyeshield 21 is that almost every character has depth. Marco comes of as a really low and skeevy guy and to a point he is, but he's also human. Good chapter.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 10, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Isn't it time for Monta to get the spotlight?
> I mean, against the Knights it was Sena (but to be fair, Monta kicked butt) and against the Dinosaurs it is Kurita. Wouldn't it be cool if the last game was more about the QB+receiver combo?


Dont forget about the bit of attention he got in the Naga game


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Isn't it time for Monta to get the spotlight?
> I mean, against the Knights it was Sena (but to be fair, Monta kicked butt) and against the Dinosaurs it is Kurita. Wouldn't it be cool if the last game was more about the QB+receiver combo?



The baseball player Monta idolizes mentioned something about the Kansai team having an incredibly powerful receiver.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2008)

Has anyone given anythought to what the Devilbats are going to do for a quarterback for the christmas bowl? Since it seems Hiruma wont have enough time to fully recover from his injuries, unless he plans to go in while still recovering.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 12, 2008)

Hiruma will  be playing the quarterback for sure. There's no way that he won't be there. Hiruma not playing and how the rest of the Bats will rew=act to that has already been dealt with on this arc. Sena might be the ace of the team but Hiruma is the heart and soul of it.


----------



## tgre (Feb 12, 2008)

I want Monji to start training up for QB and Captain already ... he's the obvious candidate.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 15, 2008)

Devil Dragonfly ...


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 15, 2008)

Kickass chapter

Devil Dragonfly FTW


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 15, 2008)

I was waiting for Agon's reaction when they realized what they should do. Didn't disappoint


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 15, 2008)

Heh, seems like the Bats are gonna used Naga's play with their own version of it. I like how they integrated all the signature plays of their opponents into their strategy. They used the "shotgun" against Oujou and now Devil Dragon fly.

It also looks like Sena will be the future QB of the team as well when Hiruma hangs up his jersey at the end of this season.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2008)

It still amazes me that like Sena Gaou is still basically learning about American Football and as a result is improving during the match. I'm looking forward to seeing how Deimon pulls off the Dragonfly formation


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 16, 2008)

What does Dragonfly formation do?

I forgot about it...LOL

Anyways, It seem the next chapter going to be awesome as well.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 16, 2008)

Dragonfly is just passing short passes between two people. Agon and Unsui did it.

But an even better formation is the Golden Dragonfly which uses 3 people instead. Agon, Unsui, and Ikkyu used it.

Right now it only looks like Deimon is going to use the regular Dragonfly.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

agon should join the devil bats

that would rock so hard

Agon is pure win


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Kickass chapter
> 
> Devil Dragonfly FTW



Personally I would have just called it the Devilfly


----------



## Bass (Feb 17, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Dragonfly is just passing short passes between two people. Agon and Unsui did it.
> 
> But an even better formation is the Golden Dragonfly which uses 3 people instead. Agon, Unsui, and Ikkyu used it.
> 
> Right now it only looks like Deimon is going to use the regular Dragonfly.



Sena's toss to Hiruma will probably be a fake to Monta or something since I cannot see Hiruma doing ANYTHING else after putting his all into that long pass.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 23, 2008)

Time for voting for the new Manga of the Month!

I know that this is the ES21 thread, but vote for Shin Angyo Onshi anyway.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 23, 2008)

Now Sena is gonna pull some unknown über haxx move against Marco and win the match.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2008)

^All for the sake of meeting the real Eyeshield 21


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 23, 2008)

I knew all along he was on Teikoku. =)

Now I wish the Hakashuu game would end, just finish Gaoh vs. Kurita and I'm good. All this pump for Teikoku is killing me.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 23, 2008)

It's very obvious that the real ES21 will be at the Xmas Bowl rather than in the qualifying round which is why I never bought that Akaba was the "real" ES21. I would want Kurita to at least crush Gaou and gave him a taste of his own medicine since Marco had his already. 

Well, Sena is ready to kick some ass in the next chapter so I wonder what kind of move he'll make on the fly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2008)

Gaou+Screwbite would be overkill for most opponents but not Sena 

Not if they're to meet the final opponent and the real EY21. Now, let's see some real drama would time ticking away towards victory for one team and defeat for the other.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 23, 2008)

damn.. i can't tell if that was manly ("If i get crushed here Deimon still has a chance") or not ("Please be gentle") ... awesome...


----------



## Bass (Feb 23, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Gaou+Screwbite would be overkill for most opponents but not Sena



I didn't really get that.

Sena could only go straight or left, right?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 23, 2008)

Sena was close to the out of bounds line so he couldn't go right. Straight  lead to Gao and left would have taken him to marco.

Gao was so shocked  that he held back


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh snap that chapter was awesome

Real Eyshield talk, the talk between Gaou and Sena was hilarious, and devil dragonfly was succesful


----------



## Astronomical (Feb 24, 2008)

Omg.

I really think Monji would be the best candidate as the next captain... but I would die if Sena was chosen 

He just doesnt seem like captain material


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 24, 2008)

here

Omg.

This page made me laugh so hard.

It's the funniest Eyeshield 21 has ever been for a long, long time. (In my opinion)


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 24, 2008)

Shit, just imagine the Devil Dragonfly when Hiruma ain't all fucked up.


----------



## Panther00 (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm amazed he can still even pitch the ball, hiruma is a monster
can't wait for the Teikoku game, need to see who Honjou was talking about


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 24, 2008)

Real ES21?

Wtf?

I always thought the Spiders Team is the real ES21....I getting confused.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 24, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Real ES21?
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> I always thought the Spiders Team is the real ES21....I getting confused.


No... Akaba was just _an_ Eyeshield 21; he wasn't the one that Kakei met (remember, when Sena brought him up, Kakei said his build didn't match with the Eyeshield 21 that he knew).

You have to remember Akaba's explanation. Eyeshield 21 is just the title given to the best runningback at Notre Dame in that year. So, from year to year, who's Eyeshield 21 can change.

Akaba earned this title at one time. However, he wasn't the one with the title when Kakei went to America. That person was someone else. This person, the one who held the title of Eyeshield 21 when Kakei was in America, is the one that Marco was referring to.


----------



## acritarch (Feb 25, 2008)

I would've just stepped out of bounds. That's what most NFL running backs do anyway so they don't have to take punishment.. especially from huge monsters, LOL.

That was a hilarious moment though. This manga rocks.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> No... Akaba was just _an_ Eyeshield 21; he wasn't the one that Kakei met (remember, when Sena brought him up, Kakei said his build didn't match with the Eyeshield 21 that he knew).
> 
> You have to remember Akaba's explanation. Eyeshield 21 is just the title given to the best runningback at Notre Dame in that year. So, from year to year, who's Eyeshield 21 can change.
> 
> Akaba earned this title at one time. However, he wasn't the one with the title when Kakei went to America. That person was someone else. This person, the one who held the title of Eyeshield 21 when Kakei was in America, is the one that Marco was referring to.



Wait.

I thought Akaba was just the MvP of the year before Shin.
And he just claimed the Eyeshield 21 moniker on his own.

I don't remember this very well but...

Akaba is a returning second year at Bando Gakuen. How could he have been a student of Notre Dame?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 25, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Wait.
> 
> I thought Akaba was just the MvP of the year before Shin.
> And he just claimed the Eyeshield 21 moniker on his own.
> ...


If I remember correctly...

He was originally transfered to Notre Dame for his second year, managing to earn the title of Eyeshield 21 while he was there. However, he quickly realized his mistake in leaving his team behind. So, he transfered back to Bando, even though it meant he wouldn't be able to play until the Devilbat's game. And that's what happened.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> If I remember correctly...
> 
> He was originally transfered to Notre Dame for his second year, managing to earn the title of Eyeshield 21 while he was there. However, he quickly realized his mistake in leaving his team behind. So, he transfered back to Bando, even though it meant he wouldn't be able to play until the Devilbat's game. And that's what happened.



Okay, I know for sure that the school he transferred to

was that Kansai school, Teikoku Gakuen, the one that recruited all of Bando's starters.

Then Kotarou got pissed at him and Akaba transferred back.

EDIT:

Found it
Manga disagrees with you


----------



## Shiron (Feb 25, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Okay, I know for sure that the school he transferred to
> 
> was that Kansai school, Teikoku Gakuen, the one that recruited all of Bando's starters.
> 
> Then Kotarou got pissed at him and Akaba transferred back.


Really don't think so; that was where the majority of Bando got transfered to, but not Akaba. Akaba might have been offered it, but he turned it down.

But, I'm confused now, so I'm not sure...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, I tried editting my post but my browser lagged out.

Manga disagrees with you

But here's that link again. The scoutman is from Teikoku Gakuen, and he tried to stop Akaba from transferring back.


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

i cant wait for the next chapter but i thought that the guy with red hair was the real eyesheild 21 i need to hear this


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 25, 2008)

It seem that Teikoku Gakuen got hype in every new chapter....LOL


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 1, 2008)

oh yeah new chapter 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Strength is the answer


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

omg that was a great chapter i really liked it


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

Tbh this week's chapter wasn't that good, not bad, but not that interesting either.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2008)

Pretty decent chapter. Sena essentially mowed down Marco to get that touchdown, which is probably the most effective method since Marco's screwbite is nearly unstoppable.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Atleast we know the game is going to end in maybe the next 2 or 3 chapters?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2008)

^hopefully. Sena already showed his resolution, and now it's time to decide who'll win this game and take on that school with the real Eyeshield21.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 1, 2008)

Holy hell that was sick

eyesheild just secured it's number 3 stop in my favorite manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2008)

Sena certainly became a man in this episode


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Sena certainly became a man in this episode


Did he get it on with Suzuna? Must've missed that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Did he get it on with Suzuna? Must've missed that



In-between timeouts, actually. I can't believe you actually missed it


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> In-between timeouts, actually. I can't believe you actually missed it


Yeah, i suck


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 1, 2008)

Heh, Sena really pwned Marco on this one. Next up I think will be Gaou for the final play of the game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Sena has been a man since he owned Agon.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 1, 2008)

Human missile... awesome... It was the only solution indeed...


----------



## G-Man (Mar 1, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Sena certainly became a man in this episode



Please don't say that after he asked Gaou to be gentle... ugh.  Though that scene was funny as hell (virgin Japanese wives say that line on their honeymoon night).

Quick question.  I know he's the main character and all, but... why the hell isn't Sena dead, or in a stretcher!?

A slap from Gaou broke Kid's arm so bad it looked like the bone was damn near poking out.  A shove to Hiruma's arms broke them.  He casually bent the metal guardrail surrounding the fans (just by muscling it with his shoulders) after the match with Taiyou.  He nailed Sena right in the chest.  Sena should at least a have a cracked rib or two, unless the manga-ka is trying to tell us that Sena has sturdier bones than the Kid, which I just don't buy.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 1, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Please don't say that after he asked Gaou to be gentle... ugh.  Though that scene was funny as hell (virgin Japanese wives say that line on their honeymoon night).
> 
> Quick question.  I know he's the main character and all, but... why the hell isn't Sena dead, or in a stretcher!?
> 
> A slap from Gaou broke Kid's arm so bad it looked like the bone was damn near poking out.  A shove to Hiruma's arms broke them.  He casually bent the metal guardrail surrounding the fans (just by muscling it with his shoulders) after the match with Taiyou.  He nailed Sena right in the chest.  Sena should at least a have a cracked rib or two, unless the manga-ka is trying to tell us that Sena has sturdier bones than the Kid, which I just don't buy.



You are talking about a guys who took countless direct hit from Shin's Spear Tackle and Agon's brute attack?

Sena probably developed a Stone Skin after got hit for so many time from them...


----------



## theshad (Mar 1, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Please don't say that after he asked Gaou to be gentle... ugh.  Though that scene was funny as hell (virgin Japanese wives say that line on their honeymoon night).
> 
> Quick question.  I know he's the main character and all, but... why the hell isn't Sena dead, or in a stretcher!?
> 
> A slap from Gaou broke Kid's arm so bad it looked like the bone was damn near poking out.  A shove to Hiruma's arms broke them.  He casually bent the metal guardrail surrounding the fans (just by muscling it with his shoulders) after the match with Taiyou.  He nailed Sena right in the chest.  Sena should at least a have a cracked rib or two, unless the manga-ka is trying to tell us that Sena has sturdier bones than the Kid, which I just don't buy.



I thought that Gaou made sure not to break him so that Marco could fight him.


----------



## Bass (Mar 1, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Pretty decent chapter. Sena essentially mowed down Marco to get that touchdown, which is probably the most effective method since Marco's screwbite is nearly unstoppable.



Totally called it last week. 

[Huzzah-Doremi]​_Bamboo​_Blade​_20​_[24CC1E69].avi


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 2, 2008)

Monta reminds me of the main character from Monkey Typhoon.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Mar 2, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Please don't say that after he asked Gaou to be gentle... ugh.  Though that scene was funny as hell (virgin Japanese wives say that line on their honeymoon night).
> 
> Quick question.  I know he's the main character and all, but... why the hell isn't Sena dead, or in a stretcher!?
> 
> A slap from Gaou broke Kid's arm so bad it looked like the bone was damn near poking out.  A shove to Hiruma's arms broke them.  He casually bent the metal guardrail surrounding the fans (just by muscling it with his shoulders) after the match with Taiyou.  He nailed Sena right in the chest.  Sena should at least a have a cracked rib or two, unless the manga-ka is trying to tell us that Sena has sturdier bones than the Kid, which I just don't buy.



It's actually quite simple:

1.  Football players wear shoulder pads, which protect the ribs and chest area.  Being hit on an unprotected arm by a charging football player is a very bad thing.

2.  Some of the force was transferred into Sena's motion.  Had he been pinned up against a wall he would have certainly been crushed, but since he was sent flying his body didn't have to take all of Gaou's power.


At least those are my justifications .


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2008)

Im actually pretty surprised Sena was able to do that to Marco


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok this time we'll make ES21 manga of the month!


----------



## Segan (Mar 4, 2008)

ES21 is well known to readers. Doesn't need to be the manga of the month. If you guys want your own sub-forum, just ask the mods or admins to do that.


----------



## Bass (Mar 7, 2008)

Alright....time for some FOOTBALL!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone else think that the Dinosaurs will manage to score one more touchdown before the game is over?


----------



## newbie__ (Mar 7, 2008)

On what day is Eyeshield 21 released weekly?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 8, 2008)

Gaoh = Blue sky next week.


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 8, 2008)

seems the likely outcome, nice touch this week with Sena's arms being a bit battered as well.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 8, 2008)

I thought this game was a little boring at the beginning compare to the Nagas and Oujo but the last part of the game is really a nail-biter! Kurita will definitely smash Gaou.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 8, 2008)

I sill think agon should join the bats


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 8, 2008)

Yay, finally, the decisive battle between Gaoh and Kurita next week!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2008)

my favorite chapter in quite a while, can't wait for next week


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 8, 2008)

damn... now i'm stuck with a "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! " for one week... lol... this is it...


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 10, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Please don't say that after he asked Gaou to be gentle... ugh.  Though that scene was funny as hell (virgin Japanese wives say that line on their honeymoon night).
> 
> Quick question.  I know he's the main character and all, but... why the hell isn't Sena dead, or in a stretcher!?
> 
> A slap from Gaou broke Kid's arm so bad it looked like the bone was damn near poking out.  A shove to Hiruma's arms broke them.  He casually bent the metal guardrail surrounding the fans (just by muscling it with his shoulders) after the match with Taiyou.  He nailed Sena right in the chest.  Sena should at least a have a cracked rib or two, unless the manga-ka is trying to tell us that Sena has sturdier bones than the Kid, which I just don't buy.



Well from the way i see it two things saved Sena. One was the fact that Gao was  so shocked that Sena charged him that he didn;t put as much force into it that he would normaly use. And two is that Sena after all the training is sturdier than Kid since Sena has taken blows from some of the strongest players and that Kid is not use to getting hit as often since he usually passes before they reach him.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it just me or Dinosaur Match isnt that interestng/epic compare to White Knight and Agon's Team match?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah thats what I thought. There just wasnt that same intensity.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 10, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Is it just me or Dinosaur Match isnt that interestng/epic compare to White Knight and Agon's Team match?





Gon said:


> Yeah thats what I thought. There just wasnt that same intensity.




Really? I thought that the matches were like so:

Shinryuugi Nagas > Hakushuu Dinos > Ojou Knights

I just didn't feel a tense "ohshitwe'rescrewed" atmosphere when the Devilbats went against the White Knights.

In that sense, the match against the Nagas was the most nail-biting, edge-of-your-seat match.


----------



## jmarquez_99 (Mar 10, 2008)

Chap 272: Broken Play, sometimes the broken plays turn out to be the best ones!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone think there'll be a sequel to this manga?
As in continuing after the Christmas Bowl?

Personally I think even if Deimon Devilbats lose in the Christmas Bowl, they accomplished their dream and everyone will be happy. I'd be satisfied with this manga if it ended on that note.

On the other hand, there are subtle hints towards a second year;
Shin becoming the challenger next time around,
Deimon having never beaten Seibu; Raimon + Tetsuma's rematch,
Agon's oath to "beat those trashes" next year,
I think there are more, but I can't remember any.

It is very important that you tell me your opinion.


----------



## Gary (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah i think if may go on after it but think they will make it that hirmua and kurita will be able to play for another year


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 13, 2008)

Is 272 the last chapter due to a break or are the chapters not released on Thursday's?  I just cram read the whole manga over the past few days.  I really like the Dino's and would like to see a Dino vs. Naga match up because I think Marco can beat Agon.  Plus, I don't think the Naga can handle Gaou at all.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 13, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Really? I thought that the matches were like so:
> 
> Shinryuugi Nagas > Hakushuu Dinos > Ojou Knights
> 
> ...


I actually agree with this

Especially since the Naga's were awesome


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2008)

Adon for devilbats!


----------



## Bass (Mar 14, 2008)

Of course the Dinosaur/DevilBats match lacks intensity, they have no past conflict/rivalry. They just popped out of no where.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, from what I hear.

This week's chapter concludes the Deimon vs. Hakashuu game.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaou got his ass handed to him as predicted.
He could not stand up to Kurita's awsome flashback-power.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 15, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Epic chapter is epic.

I thought Hiruma was gonna get his other arm broken and then score a touchdown or sumpin'.

Glad to see it wasn't the case.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)

great chapter


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



KURITA OWNAGE




And uh-oh looks like a Teikoku player was watching the match. He looked a little like Akaba but more Americanish, maybe he's the real Eyeshield.


----------



## Lusankya (Mar 15, 2008)

Its all about raw power, babeh.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 15, 2008)

The ending of this game was just....eeehhh....

Oh well cant wait for Christmas Bowl and real ES21!


----------



## Shiron (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, the ending of this match was really mediocre for me. Kurita managing to beat Gaou was something I saw coming; the only thing I was really curious about was how Hiruma planned to pull off the two-point conversion. But it was just a straight run through the space that Kurita freed up. So, not really that great of a finish, IMO.

But, now the Devilbats move onto the Christmas Bowl; can't wait to see how this goes.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 15, 2008)

Great chapter! Kurita really pwned Gaou. It was such a great reversal from the beginning of the game when Kurita lost his confidence after Hiruma was injured by Gaou. Very fitting that the two cornerstone of the team (Hiruma and Kurita) who made the big plays en route to the Xmas Bowl.

I also think that the guy wearing Teikoku uniform is the real ES21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2008)

And Teikoku high (well, at least one player) makes an appearance right in the end. 

I'm not sure why, but this chapter didn't really get me excited. I knew this was coming a few chapters ago, and the two point try at the end was very reminiscing of the game versus Naga.


----------



## theshad (Mar 15, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And Teikoku high (well, at least one player) makes an appearance right in the end.
> 
> I'm not sure why, but this chapter didn't really get me excited. I knew this was coming a few chapters ago, and the two point try at the end was very reminiscing of the game versus Naga.



Yeah it didn't have anywhere near the suspense that chapters normally have, it was a very predictable chapter. Normally ES21 gives me goosebumps by the end of the chapter it's so exciting, this chapter I didn't even notice I was done with it.


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought it was a nice ending to the match, it was very much Kurita's show and so it had to be him that effectively won it for them. No one else could really steal Kurita's spotlight so I thought it was fitting that the touchdown came as a result of a simple break through rather than a clever play or new technique from someone else, it was just Kurita, his power and his belief.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, it was a good conclusion, displaying Kurita's power. I find it ironic considering the whole time the Dino's preached about power, yet they are crushed by it in the end.  And I bet that's the real Eyeshield 21 at the end.  I hope the Christmas Bowl is still a long way away.  Hiruma's going to need time to heal.


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 16, 2008)

Real Eyeshield (if that's him) showed up with a girl, he wins.


----------



## Batman (Mar 16, 2008)

It was kind of an anti-climactic chapter b/c come on we all knew what was going to happen. But it was still satisfying. Lets go to the bowl, ya'll.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2008)

Christmas Bowl!!!! Finally made it tho I think Shin should have been their last opponent. Anyway I hope Hiruma isn't injured too badly, I get the feeling he might not be able to play again for some reason.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 20, 2008)

You guys want to see something you've all been waiting for since chapter one?

The real Eyeshield, he's definately not what I expected him to look like, I was thinking something of more Shin-like but with more emotion:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh and apparently his name is Yamato(wtf? he's from America).


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 20, 2008)

The Real Eyeshield looks what I expected.

He's probably going to be one of those 'I'm amazingly nice, but I'm actually FUCKING EVIL' type characters.

I really want another evil character. Agon was the closest we got. Hopefully we get at least 10-20 chapters before the Christmas Bowl. I want training, development, and get to know the other team.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't Deimon have to play against Shin again?

Eyeshield doesn't look badass enough to be honest.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 22, 2008)

Damnit, with Hiruma's arm its gonna suck for Deimon at the Christmas Bowl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2008)

^It's technically 274 xDD


----------



## Luc?fer (Mar 22, 2008)

oops I mistyped >_>


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 22, 2008)

lol, the real eyeshield reminds me of Riku


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2008)

Sena don't need no cheap Kantou MVP trophy when he's aiming for the ultimate goal 

Good theory for accidentally breaking the trophy


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

That was a good chapter.  Did it ever say how long Deimon had before the Christmas Bowl? Cause Hiruma is going need time to heal, and most of the team will need some training time.  That quarterback along with Yamato will probably be a deadly combo. I want to see the quarterback a little more than the true Eyeshield.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, I'm glad they tied things up with at least one of Bando's defectors. Now, I want to see Yamato in action so we can see if he lives up to his billing (before the actual game..mind you. xD)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 22, 2008)

Blah, he's #22? That's weird.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 22, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Blah, he's #22? That's weird.



Well he did run away from America and hid himself. Wouldnt be very smart to be 21.


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 22, 2008)

haha classic sena breaking the trophy, great chapter and the real es 21!


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah he's trying to hide himself. He doesn't want everyone to know he's eyeshield 21. Notice he's also not wearing an eyeshield?

Yeah Sena breaking the trophey was just like him. I wasn't surprised at all by that. Oh well, he doesn't need that trophey.


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 22, 2008)

why is a college student playing at a highschool?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd like to know his real name though, I doubt Yamato is his real name.

He's played Kakei before, I don't think he is a college student.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 22, 2008)

Great chapter, but why did Monta got the prize of "Best back"?
He is a wide receiver.
Wouldn't it be better if he got the prize of "Best offensive player" or something like that?


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 22, 2008)

Monta probably got the "Best Back" award because Sena got the MVP one. They probably don't give multiple award to one player.

Great ending to the Kantou tournament arc. Awarding of trophies and some celebrations and then introducing two players of the much "feared" East team including the 'real" ES21. The flashbacks are real nice too. I hope we get a Hiruma flashback in the next chapter or so.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2008)

hahahhaa it took Sasaki like a minute to recognize that guy 

anyways I liked this chapter


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 22, 2008)

HerRoyalMajesty said:


> Monta probably got the "Best Back" award because Sena got the MVP one. They probably don't give multiple award to one player.
> 
> Great ending to the Kantou tournament arc. Awarding of trophies and some celebrations and then introducing two players of the much "feared" East team including the 'real" ES21. The flashbacks are real nice too. I hope we get a Hiruma flashback in the next chapter or so.



But Monta is not a back...

He should get the prize of "best receiver"...

Unless he got the prize because of his work as a cornerback.
Yeah, to tell the truth he really was one of the best defensive players...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 22, 2008)

HERE WE GO TEIKOKU GAKUEN !!!...

Probably most manly (and lol Hiruma >D) chapter that doesn't include a current game ...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2008)

Im getting annoyed at the lack of Jumonji in the manga, poor guy needs some development.



> why is a college student playing at a highschool?



Lets be honest here, pretty much all of them look like College students. I mean if Gaou was a Highschool student, then I'm Mariah Carey.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't like the real eyeshield's name.

Such a fucking common name.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2008)

It's the run over, extra over, a bitch ass friend type of name.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh man....cant wait for the real match.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 23, 2008)

HIRUMA AND SENA PIERCED THE HEAVENS

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Don't Deimon have to play against Shin again?


Why would they? 

Not that I would mind of course


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

They should, just for fun. And to show Kurita-Prime crush everyone like Gaou did. Pure win! It would be even better because Kurita could just like roll on them and kill them with his fat. Kurita-Prime cannot be beat!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 23, 2008)

They should really have an All-Star Game eh? I would love that to happen? Against the Americans maybe.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 23, 2008)

Now seeing Kurita is as strong as Gaoh, I doubt anyone on Teikoku can take on Kurita.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 23, 2008)

Would had been better if they had mentioned the other awards by name at least. It's boring only to mention Devil Bat players especially since there isn't much surprise.

Good way to receive a mvp award though^^


----------



## Bass (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't like the way Teikoku Gakuen is looking. They're making Yamato to be the only threat on the team. I really doubt they can be an undefeated team with boring average players and one uber runningback....unless Yamato can play every position like Agon.

Also, their quarterback reminds me of a lame Hiruma. 

ONE MORE THING!

I wanted to see who won best quarterback. It would have been nice to see Marco get that and maybe some HuhBros screentime by giving one of them an award....maybe the long-haired one that hardly gets any recognition.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

I would have thought Kid worthy of the best quarterback, but I mean Hiruma playing the position and leading his team to victory without even being able to pass the ball is pretty big to me.  Marco did a good job, but he seemed to do more for his team defensively than offensively where the quarterback spends most of his time.


----------



## Bass (Mar 23, 2008)

I would have mentioned Kid but he's been out of commission since Gaou broke his arm.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, that's the difference between Kid and Hiruma. Kid couldn't play without his arm. Hiruma found a way to play and defeat the Dinosaurs which is why I'd think Hiruma would be more deserving that without his arm he still found a way to be the quarterback and run the offense.  In terms of actually just throwing I would imagine Kid to be a better quarterback.


----------



## Bass (Mar 23, 2008)

That's true but it would be somewhat lame if Deimon won EVERY award, no? I mean, sure they deserved it for overcoming the odds and taking down some of the best teams but something about the main characters winning everything just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree, it is kind of lame, but they did have some of the best players. People like Shin, Agon, Riku, Kid not getting recognition at all isn't exactly fair, but I guess when it comes down to it all the games had match ups for Hiruma, Sena, Monta, and Kurita. And in all of those match ups, Deimon seemed to win everytime.  In the last game there wasn't really a runningback to stop Sena, but there was Marco, and Sena beat him too. I would have wanted to see a Seibu vs. Deimon rematch because that would truely display who was the best in each category after Deimon beat all the other teams.  I don't really agree with the way they chose awards, but it does make sense a little bit.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 23, 2008)

To be fair Shin won the MVP for the Spring tournament and Kid was the best QB. I think Agon was also the best of his position. Kurita and Sena were the only ones who were included in the "best of the best in position" award.

I think in terms of passing, Kid is above Hiruma for sure because of his lighting quick passes but I think Hiruma is above Kid when it comes to intangibles which makes him, imo, the best QB in the Kantou region.


----------



## Batman (Mar 23, 2008)

Now they finally have the time to get live it up. 




Is this manga going to end after the x-mas bowl? Or is it going to get out of control with specials.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't know. He has the oppurtunity of continuing the series after... but it just wouldn't seem right without Hiruma, Kurita, and Musashi. And he could always get replacements, but no matter how great of characters they are, it's impossible to replace those three. I think he should end it after the Christmas Bowl, it would be a nice ending; plus continuing the series could end up screwing it over.


----------



## Gary (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah you can never replace them


----------



## Batman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I agree with the two of you. It he ends it after that, it might end up being one of the most satisfying mangas regardless of the ending. (for me at least.) Then he should work on something else b/c he's an awesome mangaka.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 24, 2008)

I am still curious at who "that guy" is, the "guy" that the baseball person (forgot his name) mentioned of meeting Monta.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh yeah... I almost completely forgot about that. Well we'll probably see at the Christmas Bowl.


----------



## Bass (Mar 24, 2008)

The ONLY acceptable ending is the one where all the seniors graduate and the chapter ends with the start of a new year as Sena and Monta attempt to recruit some new members ala the beginning of the manga.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bass said:


> The ONLY acceptable ending is the one where all the seniors graduate and the chapter ends with the start of a new year as Sena and Monta attempt to recruit some new members ala the beginning of the manga.



Wait what?
I don't think the deimon team has any seniors in it. They're all first and second years.

Seniors aren't allowed to participate in extracurricular activities because they have to focus on graduating and getting accepted to a university, according to school policy.

I dunno... I _could_ see a sequel happening, but I'm sure all of you agree when I saw it'll never be the same without the founding three players. Either Hiruma blackmails the principal into changing school policy, or deimon gets three new players that can sufficiently 'out-awesome' the founding three, or the manga stops.


----------



## Bass (Mar 26, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Wait what?
> I don't think the deimon team has any seniors in it. They're all first and second years.



I REFUSE to believe that Musashi isn't a senior.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah man just look at him. Hes old enough to be Senas dad probably.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 26, 2008)

Musashi is the legendary samurai, he needs not go to school.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2008)

They should probably just end the manga after Christmas Bowl, I don't see how the manga will work without Hiruma.


----------



## Death (Mar 26, 2008)

If at all possible, I would like to see an all-star game with most of the best players from any team.  It won't happen but i would like to see that before it ends.  If that doesn't happen, it should end after the Christmas Bowl.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Musashi is the legendary samurai, he needs not go to school.



Lol I defs agree with you. LOVE your set, man. Awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 27, 2008)

^Thanks, man.

And this weeks spoilers are pretty weird... but a nice change.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposedly, Teikoku's QB is a girl. O_O I forgot her name, I think it was Koizumi or something like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Its lies, we all know girls can't play football


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 27, 2008)

Death said:


> If at all possible, I would like to see an all-star game with most of the best players from any team.  It won't happen but i would like to see that before it ends.  If that doesn't happen, it should end after the Christmas Bowl.



Oh I would kill to see that. That reminds me of something.

Anyone remember that one colored spread a few months back?

It had the first years on the left side and the second+third years on the right, facing each other, wearing opposing uniforms.

And the teams looked pretty balanced to me.

Sena, Riku, Monta, Marco, Gaou, Panther

vs

Hiruma, Kurita, Kid, Shin, Agon, Ikkyu, Akaba

I can't remember the rest. Can anyone find that picture?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Its lies, we all know girls can't play football



Lol. Anyone here use to read Bruno and Boots?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Oh I would kill to see that. That reminds me of something.
> 
> Anyone remember that one colored spread a few months back?
> 
> ...


Here you go:


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2008)

Lets see a team with Hiruma, Shin and Agon in it. I wonder which one would win? Sena's team would get raped.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Here you go:



They should make an All-Star Game with those teams.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 27, 2008)

Gon said:


> They should make an All-Star Game with those teams.



That would mean a Golden Dragonfly involving Hiruma, Agon, and Kid


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2008)

That would be insane to watch. Gaou IS A FIRST YEAR?! WTF?!


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah... That was one of the advantages that Kurita had over Gaou and why he managed to beat him.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my.....imagine him as a senior....oh boy...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2008)

I honestly can't believe Gaou is a first year either, its far too stupid.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2008)

Meh... If Musashi really is supposed to be in the same class as Kurita and Hiruma, I can see Gaou being a first year.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't know Kakei and Mizumachi were first years.


----------



## Bass (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know what to know anymore. T_T


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah man. Looks as if appearance does not define age in ES21.


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

it doens define age in almost any manga


----------



## ★StarStorm (Mar 29, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Yeah man. Looks as if appearance does not define age in ES21.



Hahah, true true.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The newest chapter....HOLY CRAP. Their QB is a girl!?!?!? WTF


----------



## G-Man (Mar 29, 2008)

Koizumi Karin...

WTF!?  A girl quarterback!?  Is that even allowed!?  Not to mention she acts like such a wimp in personality, allowing Ibarada, a fourth-string, to boss her around!  She acts like Sena!

Incidentally, Teikoku really are a bunch of bastards!  They steal a whole bunch of talent from the Kantou region, including one of, if not it's best, quarterbacks, then it relegates him to fourth string.  If their own players were that much better originally, then why bother recruiting all the top guys from Bando like that!


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh interesting twist! A girl for a QB, I like it! I know in real life that a female playing in a football team full of men is highly unlikely but since this is a fiction I like the surprising twist. Can't wait to see Hiruma and the rest of the team's reaction when they learn that the QB is a girl.


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Mar 29, 2008)

Well Maybe Koizumi Karin is really a guy, you know alot of mangas has these kinds of character.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Karin is hot.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 29, 2008)

wow, awesome plot twist. You go girl.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 29, 2008)

F0rTh3W1n said:


> Well Maybe Koizumi Karin is really a guy, you know alot of mangas has these kinds of character.



Everyone is gay for Karin? 



> If their own players were that much better originally, then why bother recruiting all the top guys from Bando like that!



Reduce the competition


----------



## Champloon (Mar 29, 2008)

lmao at koutarou saying ibarada was the ace when he was only 4th string @ teikoku

karin must be a monster then skills wise


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Champloon said:


> lmao at koutarou saying ibarada was the ace when he was only 4th string @ teikoku
> 
> karin must be a monster then skills wise



Yeah, I thought that was funny of him to say that about Ibarada.... Poor guy.

Karin probably will pull off crazy moves come the Christmas Bowl. That would prove that she is a beast to be reckoned with against the Devil Bats...


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 29, 2008)

So, their QB is a delicious trap?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 29, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> So, their QB is a delicious trap?



That's what I fear.

But girls have played in American high school football. Maybe the mangaka got his inspiration when he found something like this. Leave it to a manga to make such a rare occurence one of the best in the league.


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 29, 2008)

The Empire's QB being a female is pretty out of left field. This team is basically going to emphasize everything that is amazing and powerful. It'll probably be the Naga match, but with five guys as Agon, and everyone else being just as powerful as the others they've faced.

It's going to be fun to watch.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

^Deimon doesn't stand a chance then. O_O

Oh well, it's not like they ever did anyways.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 29, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> The Empire's QB being a female is pretty out of left field. This team is basically going to emphasize everything that is amazing and powerful. It'll probably be the Naga match, but with five guys as Agon, and everyone else being just as powerful as the others they've faced.
> 
> It's going to be fun to watch.



the aurthor better not pull off a Kishi and win against all odds


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, never expected a character like Karin to be the QB for Deimon's greatest opponent ever :S

*275*


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 29, 2008)

I actually really want Deimon to win, but I seriously don't see it.

I honestly see The Empire (I'm calling them that; seeing as their name is supposed to translate to that) just rampaging them, Deimon coming back, but still losing by 14 or so. Somewhat like the Slam Dunk ending, but with actually seeing the match.

But I really love the Devil Bats, so it'd suck for them to lose. But I wouldn't mind them losing and Sena getting a TD against Yamato at the end.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 29, 2008)

ashgfsd?...


also... Hiruma probably won't be able to play the whole game... what a I saying?... he'll be there and his arm will be twice as powerful ...


----------



## Shiron (Mar 29, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> I actually really want Deimon to win, but I seriously don't see it.
> 
> I honestly see The Empire (I'm calling them that; seeing as their name is supposed to translate to that) just rampaging them, Deimon coming back, but still losing by 14 or so. Somewhat like the Slam Dunk ending, but with actually seeing the match.
> 
> But I really love the Devil Bats, so it'd suck for them to lose. But I wouldn't mind them losing and Sena getting a TD against Yamato at the end.


Yeah, I feel pretty much the same way. There's just no way that Deimon is on the same level, so I can't see them pulling off an actual win. Will be interesting to see what happens, though.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 29, 2008)

Hiruma will get a cyborg arm that throws balls at lightspeed.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 29, 2008)

^ LITERAL SHOTGUN!? ...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the first in a long time that I've actually been looking forward to the start of a match.

Usually I only look forward to the end of matches and the celebrations afterwards. But seriously... female quarterback in a team full of guys?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 29, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> But seriously... female quarterback in a team full of guys?


Lol hentai imminent.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 29, 2008)

The word eminent is now eminent.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 29, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> That's what I fear.
> 
> But girls have played in American high school football. Maybe the mangaka got his inspiration when he found something like this. Leave it to a manga to make such a rare occurence one of the best in the league.



Well, i think it's a trap.
If you think about it, that other guy said "Look, these guy is their QB"... He was probably not talking about the 4th stringer...
I mean, people don't go talking like "OMFG, it's the Colts Quarterback!!!" when they see Josh Betts... And he is a 3rd stringer...


The only thing is, the 4th string guy called him/her a girl. Can it be that the trap was actually hidding the sex?


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 29, 2008)

Well..do you think to Teikoku guys would play fair or gentleman? I mean, would they aim to crush their opponent limb just like Dinosaur did?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG THIS IS INSANE!! Cant wait for the match!! OMG!


----------



## Bass (Mar 29, 2008)

So....if the QB is female, who thinks Kurita will give Teikoku a touchdown by hesitating when giving the chance to take her down?


----------



## Takekura (Mar 29, 2008)

ZOMG...
QB of Teikoku is a girl......


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure The Empire is going to be playing fairly. If they cheated, ect, we would of heard of it. All we know is that they're amazingly powerful, have the Real Eyeshield 21 Yamato, and amazing QB, and someone that will challenge Monta in the finals. If they were a bunch of cheats, everyone would be talking about them before the Christmas Bowl. The only thing that's tainted with them is that they recruit all the amazing players.


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

i wish wecould see the next chapter


----------



## Sirius (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't see how Deimon can win, but they dont have any choice but to win. The whole manga is based around Sena making the alias Eyeshield 21 (strongest running back) into a reality. If he can't surpass the real ES21, it would be pretty anti-climatic and would leave a sour taste at the end. Im hoping theres gonna be a logical way for them to win, not sure what it is yet though.


----------



## Bass (Mar 30, 2008)

Sirius said:


> If he can't surpass the real ES21, it would be pretty anti-climatic and would leave a sour taste at the end.



They could just do the whole "Deimon lost but Sena beat Yamato/showed his growth to Yamato earning his respect" or some crap like that.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 30, 2008)

And to do that, all Sena has to do is make a touchdown against Yamato; the Devilbats don't actually have to win.


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

^As much as I would hate to see the Devil Bats lose, I think they will go all out with dignity and respect from the Teikoku team...


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 30, 2008)

Wouldnt losing kinda ruin the whole thing Sena said at the awards ceromony?


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 30, 2008)

Holy crap. Karin is hot. o_o

I can't wait to see what she can do.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 30, 2008)

The only Devil Bat I can think of that won't have much trouble is Kurita, no linemen except Gaoh can give him a challenge.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 30, 2008)

I wonder how good Teikoku's defense is. No matter how strong Karin is I don't think she can withstand a crushing tackle  by Kurita or Jumonji. The defense must have been really good to protect their unique QB and she probably is very mobile and faster that the Kid.


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

i think  the manga will end like  those showed their true ablitles or some thing like that


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, I really want to see what Karin can do, plus I want to see their receiver, and their main lineman for match ups with Kurita and Monta.  I wonder if Karin has an evil side and she'll be even crueler than Hiruma (if that's even possible). That would be awesome.  But I do think that it's really strange that the girl is the quarterback. Co-ed football!


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

^It'll be interesting if Karin does turn out to be evil-er than Hiruma... That would make the match even more challenging for the Devil Bats to overcome as usual.



Knuckle said:


> The only Devil Bat I can think of that won't have much trouble is Kurita, no linemen except Gaoh can give him a challenge.



We should see their linemen soon enough to pose greater adversity to Kurita. Cannot wait to see more of the Empire!


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Well, I really want to see what Karin can do, plus I want to see their receiver, and their main lineman for match ups with Kurita and Monta.  I wonder if Karin has an evil side and she'll be even crueler than Hiruma (if that's even possible). That would be awesome.  But I do think that it's really strange that the girl is the quarterback. Co-ed football!



she never can be as cool as hiruma


----------



## Bass (Mar 30, 2008)

On the topic of Karin being evil/there being no match for Kurita, there's always this scenario:



Bass said:


> So....if the QB is female, who thinks Kurita will give Teikoku a touchdown by hesitating when given the chance to take her down?


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, that situation would fit nicely, but this is what Kurita has always been striving for. I don't think he'll go soft on Karin at all, even if she is a girl. He's a nice guy, but I don't think that will happen. It's always a possibility. Deimon does have a trend of making extreme come backs. That could easily be the first touchdown.


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah they always make come backs but  still say it is pnj well at least some of them


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 30, 2008)

Meh, normally they discover some new way of doing things during the match. They figure out a way to get around their opponents special trump card. That's what makes Deimon so great. They're always figuring new techniques which makes them so hard to defeat. The other teams are so used to relying on one thing to win them games, once it's beaten, it's hard to win. That's why they always make comebacks. They figure ways around what the opponent is used to doing, and they take the opponent out of their comfort zone.


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah but i cant think of any more tirck plays they can have


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 31, 2008)

this is the perfect excuse for adon to join

woot


----------



## Junas (Mar 31, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> yeah but i cant think of any more tirck plays they can have



They have two weeks to train up for the Christmas Bowl... I'm sure they will think up better trick plays that will blow us away... and the Teikoku team too!


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> this is the perfect excuse for adon to join
> 
> woot


Remind me who that is again?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Remind me who that is again?


I think Xanxus means Agon.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> I think Xanxus means Agon.


Ah right, lol i knew i recognized the name somewhat but i couldn't place it.


----------



## Junas (Mar 31, 2008)

It would be overkill if Agon joined... <.<


----------



## Death (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think it matters if Agon is there.  The real eyeshield 21 will beat him just like Sena did.


----------



## Gary (Mar 31, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> They have two weeks to train up for the Christmas Bowl... I'm sure they will think up better trick plays that will blow us away... and the Teikoku team too!


yeha i want to see if its a come back game or if its a even battle the whole time


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Apr 1, 2008)

Death said:


> I don't think it matters if Agon is there.  The real eyeshield 21 will beat him just like Sena did.



Actually in my opinion it would matter if Agon was there. Even if he was just training with them, it would be a big help. Agon and the Naga's have faced Teikoku multiple times and loss multiple times, so by now Agon would know at least some of Teikoku's key plays and the fact that the quaterback is a girl.

Which brings me to wondering, wouldn't Agon have already made a big deal about getting beaten by a female quaterback?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 1, 2008)

Hiruma


----------



## Junas (Apr 2, 2008)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> Actually in my opinion it would matter if Agon was there. Even if he was just training with them, it would be a big help. Agon and the Naga's have faced Teikoku multiple times and loss multiple times, so by now Agon would know at least some of Teikoku's key plays and the fact that the quaterback is a girl.
> 
> Which brings me to wondering, wouldn't Agon have already made a big deal about getting beaten by a female quaterback?



I'm sure that Agon would have it be a big deal unless he didn't know the quarterback was a girl? That would make things interesting at least to say.

As for Teikoku's key plays, they probably have changed every season they play because they are the top football team in the whole country of Japan. That might explain how the Nagas has lost to them every time... Teikoku could have the ability to work together very well and pull off otherwise "impossible" plays perfectly with no or little flaws.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't even know why people entertain the idea of Agon joining the Deimon Devilbats.

I mean, sure, it sounds like a good idea, but if you ask me, Kakei and Kotaro seem more likely to join the Deimon Devilbats to fight against Teikoku.

And above all, why would Deimon accept any new team members this late in the manga series?

That television in that one classroom with the devilbats' names written on it; personally, I think it'd be better if only those people will be the ones who fight Teikoku. Agon (or anyone for that matter) joining the Devilbats against Teikoku just cheapens the whole Christmas Bowl dream.

What I CAN see happening is Agon helping the devilbats train for their match against Teikoku. 

Don't get me wrong or anything; it's not like I hate Agon. I actually think he's an awesome character.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 3, 2008)

I doubt Agon will join the team.  I personally think that all the teams that the Devil Bat's faced will create an All-Start team to help the Devil Bat's train.  Then again and All-Star team might be overkill.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2008)

What's going to happen is that Teikoku's QB will have the most obvious girl weakness of them all...EMOTIONS!!!

She'll fall in love with Sena or something and it'll throw her off her game.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What's going to happen is that Teikoku's QB will have the most obvious girl weakness of them all...EMOTIONS!!!
> 
> She'll fall in love with Sena or something and it'll throw her off her game.



Hahahaha. That'd be awesome to watch/read.
But I'm still an avid supporter of Sena/Suzuna.

Considering this very well could be the last match Deimon has, it follows that Teikoku be an invincibly strong team.

Their quarterback must be capable of doing the NASA shuttle pass, then run the 4.2 second dash backwards, while doing rodeo drives and devilbat ghosts, then catch her own pass with the devil backfire. 

And that's only one player.

 Just kidding.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 3, 2008)

Mukuro Rokudo said:


> I'm sure that Agon would have it be a big deal unless he didn't know the quarterback was a girl? That would make things interesting at least to say.



Wasn't Karin a 1st year student? That means she's not at the CB last year and Agon never met her.


----------



## ★StarStorm (Apr 5, 2008)

This team looks interesting... Hmm.. Looking forward to what's next... D<


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice chapter..

so the Rose Whip isnt as good as someone hype..LOL

and I cant believe that most of the Teikoku player are so friendly..I thought most of them suppose to be an arrogant bastard.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 5, 2008)

They are arrogant. All the players are arrogant. Yamato has no doubt in his mind that he'll totally destroy Sena and win another championship. They probably care about moving up/down the ladder more than playing Deimon. All the players are friendly, ect, for the most part, because they don't even think of Deimon as trouble. They destroyed Naga, and now they are playing some team that somehow go to the Christmas Bowl with great luck.

But I honestly do love this team already.

Karin, Yamato, and this new Taka guy all seem away.

I even liked Ibarda; even though he's just lulz fodder.


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Apr 5, 2008)

In which episode does Agon say that they have had a match with Teikoku?? I can't remember him saying that, so I would like to reread it.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Apr 5, 2008)

Good chapter. I like that we get to see the players from Teikoku before the Xmas Bowl. They are arrogant tho, which is no surprised because they have bragging rights since no one has defeat them in the Xmas Bowl. I can't wait to see Karin in action.


----------



## whtfog (Apr 5, 2008)

i thought ibaraba was suppose to be the "Ace" of Tokyo, and yet Sena stopped him so easily O_O


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 5, 2008)

F0rTh3W1n said:


> In which episode does Agon say that they have had a match with Teikoku?? I can't remember him saying that, so I would like to reread it.



Naga played them in the Christmas Bowl for the last few years?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 5, 2008)

Agon never said it but it's been explained a few times. Kind of weird how Agon never spoke of them even though they've always dominated Shinryuuji.

And Shirashi, your avy is made of Marco win.


----------



## SenjiTheCrow (Apr 5, 2008)

whtfog said:


> i thought ibaraba was suppose to be the "Ace" of Tokyo, and yet Sena stopped him so easily O_O


Eh? Wasn't it just Koutarou's opinion on who the ace was? Don't believe that it was said that he was an actual ace; just a very good player at Bando. However, since he was only 4th string at Gaukuen, and the Spiders have already been defeated, it's not surprising that Sena would be able to breeze him by, especially since Sena started replicating Yamato's style during the match with the Dinosaurs.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Apr 5, 2008)

I believe it was Ikkyu who mentioned that they had faced Teikoku when he said that the atmosphere was almost the same as the Xmas Bowl or something like that when they were playing against the Bats.

Agon is a second year and Karin I think is a first year because Yamato said she's an underclassman to Ibarada. So maybe that's the reason why Agon never said anything about a female QB because his team never faced her before.


----------



## Junas (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, now we will see Sena's resolve to win as the "real" Eyeshield 21 in the upcoming match... That has been inevitable since Kakei revealed that there was another Eyeshield 21 way back before the Kyoshins and Bats' match... I cannot wait!


----------



## Gary (Apr 5, 2008)

i think the o nly way for sena to become the real eyesheild is to train with shin or agon


----------



## TalikX (Apr 5, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> i think the o nly way for sena to become the real eyesheild is to train with shin or agon



How about both at the same time LOL. Now that would be great.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 5, 2008)

I see Sena training with Shin and Riku but I don't know about Agon..

Monta could possibly learn from Tetsuma, Ikkyu, and Sakuraba.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 6, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I see Sena training with Shin and Riku but I don't know about Agon..
> 
> Monta could possibly learn from Tetsuma, Ikkyu, and Sakuraba.



Honestly speaking, I don't think there's anything Sakuraba could teach Monta. Sakuraba's main weapon is his height; unless Monta grows 2 feet taller in three weeks, I don't see him learning much from Sakuraba.

On the other hand, I DO see Sena training with Riku. They have similar body build, so it's possible that Riku could teach something to Sena.

Another possibility is Akaba; that Spider-poison technique could be a great asset for Sena since it doesn't require humongous bulging muscles (which Sena does not have). Akaba is also on the Bando Spiders team, which got screwed over by Teikoku Alexanders. It could be an indirect method of revenge, by training Sena against them.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 6, 2008)

Whoa...wimp Sena is no more!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ch. 277 Spoilers_ 





Color spread is freaking awesome.

As for the spoilers:
Honjou Taka, Honjou's only child.
All the strongest players of Kantou help train Deimon
Next week's catchphrase : Big gathering of the strongest Kantou army for the sake of taking Teikoku down!!!
Taka's record at the long jump is *8m25*, by far Japan's record.




One thing, Monta is screwed.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Monta's greatest rival is the son of his greatest hero.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 11, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Monta's greatest rival is the son of his greatest hero.



Didnt see this coming ..seriously...What a twist of fate in ES21 world.


----------



## Junas (Apr 11, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ch. 277 Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Definitely one awesome cover... 

I wonder how the Devil Bats would cover Taka come the Bowl...


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2008)

Im more curious what Teikoku has for linebackers.

Deiman has Kurita, who is as strong as Gaou. And I honestly cant imagine anyone stronger than that or everyone in the Naga's would be dead.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved Hirmua's oxygen capsule vehicle


----------



## Champloon (Apr 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ah my dream has come true kantou's strongest  all together
its freakin beautiful 

though i wish it was in all star team game against osaka's best


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 12, 2008)

Amazing chapter.

Yamato vs. Sena

Taka vs. Monta

Kurita/Hiruma vs. Karin

And many more players to be introduced to.

I really can't wait.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 12, 2008)

Holy shit.... awesome chapter. That last page was beautiful.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 12, 2008)

oh boy oh boy
freakin awesome chapter...
hell yeah coaches from hell


----------



## Gary (Apr 12, 2008)

yes i was right  i knew they would train deimon


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok...Finally I see the part that they are arrogant....especially the Taka guys.

Monta seem got mindfck in this chapter...

and I really want to see Hiruma Vs Karin fight...I really want to know why they say that Karin will take down all Hiruma tricks..

and Ibarada..you really treated like shit in Teikoku..LOL


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 12, 2008)

Wicked chapter, and the color spread was awsome as hell.
If it's one thing Eyeshiled 21's mangaka is good at it's coloring shit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 12, 2008)

Damn, no way Deimon is going to beat this All-Star team, they'll be lucky to even score a touchdown against them.


----------



## Gary (Apr 12, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Wicked chapter, and the color spread was awsome as hell.
> If it's one thing Eyeshiled 21's mangaka is good at it's coloring shit.


for your info one person writes the story the other person draws it


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Apr 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







*GIRLY SCREAM!!!*


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 12, 2008)

Kind of weird how Honjou referred to his own son as "That Person".


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 12, 2008)

I notice Agon isnt in the all star group


----------



## Segan (Apr 12, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I notice Agon isnt in the all star group


I don't think he would be willing to help out just for the sake of Deimon winning.

Hiruma has to bribe him somehow.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 12, 2008)

Once Agon joins i can die in peace

Pretty much every one of my posts in this thread is a agon should join rant


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm in ""... I can't wait...


----------



## TalikX (Apr 12, 2008)

This chapter...was just awesome...pure epic win...But I wish agon was in the all star group too  but still I love how the author is buttering the match up making teikoku invincable in which deimon finally wins in the end (anything less than a win is a crappy ending to a great show/manga)


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2008)

damnit inagaki and murata need to do a osaka vs kantou all star game omake


----------



## TalikX (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh man just imagine how more unrealistic the show is gonna get! lol. Sena after training with riku and shin and (possibly agon if he decides to come) he's gonna run the 40 yards in like 4 seconds LOL. Kurita after training with bamba and gao at the same time will be able to break bones with his pinky...and of course monta will be able to jump ten feet in the air after training with ikkyu and whoever...


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 13, 2008)

Agon is always late so thats really ain't a problem, the fact is what can Agon teach them? Uber reaction time that your born with????


----------



## Segan (Apr 13, 2008)

Agon doesn't even need to teach them anything. Just the fact alone that Deimon will be pitched against him regularly will give the players the opportunity to sharpen their edges for a real battle.

Then again, it's not a fact that Agon is taking part in this :/


----------



## Akatora (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice chapter.
Had it not been shounen i'd say Deimon would do a good fight but lose and then somehow get offered to join the Alexsanders.
Shounen means they are likely to either win or gain lots of credit.

Nice color page, Karin looks even better then i first thought

Though i wonder will we end up getting some situations when people try tackling her...


----------



## TalikX (Apr 13, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Nice chapter.
> Had it not been shounen i'd say Deimon would do a good fight but lose and then somehow get offered to join the Alexsanders.
> Shounen means they are likely to either win or gain lots of credit.
> 
> ...



Pfft...this is teikoku we're talking about she has probably never been tackled before.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 13, 2008)

Honjou's son can jump far.... I'm pretty sure 27 feet is like a foot away from the world record, and he's only in high school.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 is full of super human, though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

Who said Agon is coming? I doubt he'd teach these "pieces of trash" anything.

And who else saw this coming a mile off?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

Sena and Monta  
*Spoiler*: __ 



they will reach the pinnacle of their youthful lives through their fight


----------



## ★StarStorm (Apr 19, 2008)

;^;
This chapter made me sad.. Haha..
Twas good..
I love the match ups too.
lol Akaba & Taki...Oh geez. XD


----------



## TalikX (Apr 19, 2008)

Haha akaba and taki....TAKI POISON! AHA HA


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 19, 2008)

Great chapter indeed...
Training parts were awesome...

and Monta breakdown.... GO Sena Slap him down!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 19, 2008)

That fight is something i never thought could happen ... excellent...

And Monta's point of view on this is totally different from the usual... he always goes like "I'll surpass you with what I've learned from seeing Honjou-san!" (monkey sees, monkey does)

and here comes this wall that is MADE of Honjou himself... i'd say that for any student it's almost impossible to defeat or surpass the very one Master from who they learned... the emotional breakdown is harder because he thought Honju was in the game to see his progress... and now it's clear in his mind that it's completely for the opposite reason... to see the next one who is going to be crushed by the true heir of the Honjou catching ability...


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

The moment Monta crushes the Honjou legacy will perhaps be one of the greatest highlights of the final tournament


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet. I was actually hoping for a training arc.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2008)

Blind; But it's quite realistic and I like it.  Seeing your idol show up just to be like 'So this is who my kid trounces next.' is a bit soul crushing.  

Chat; You and just about every reciever in Kantou agree.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 20, 2008)

Suddenly I felt that Hanjou and Taka is such an ass after I read this chapter..

and LOL Taki and Akaba..they sure fit each other..

How wonder how powerful that Deimon going to be after the training over.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2008)

All I can say is that it's about time Sena and Monta come to blows


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm getting the feeling that Monta really will follow through with leaving the team.

Temporarily. Then he'll show up mid-game when Deimon has the losing hand, and turn the tides around!


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Apr 21, 2008)

Nah, if he is gonna leave he'll be back at like the half time of the christmas bowl just in time to save the deimon and put them right on track to victory.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 21, 2008)

Monta needs to stop being a little bitch and man up


----------



## delirium (Apr 21, 2008)

I actually lol'd when his glove got run over. xD


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool episode this week, finally Monta can train properly, and kick ass.


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

F0rTh3W1n said:


> Cool episode this week, finally Monta can train properly, and kick ass.



its not a episode


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2008)

So Monta finally stopped his stupid whining and got some balls. It was a meh chapter, hopefully we'll get some proper training next time.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 26, 2008)

Great chapter. It looks like Monta has finally realized his true goal, and he no longer wants to remain in Honjo's shadow. Just imagine how good Deimon will be after this training session. I can't wait to see this game... It's going to be epic


----------



## Batman (Apr 26, 2008)

Was it just me or was the art particularly outstanding this latest chapter?


----------



## Gary (Apr 26, 2008)

Batman said:


> Was it just me or was the art particularly outstanding this latest chapter?



yeah i hope it is like that for the christmas bowl


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 26, 2008)

It's art is great b/c Monta has declared war against Taka.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

I love how Cerberus was all "WTF?" when Sena said he bit him


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I'm getting the feeling that Monta really will follow through with leaving the team.
> 
> Temporarily. Then he'll show up mid-game when Deimon has the losing hand, and turn the tides around!





My prediction looks to be 100% wrong!!!!!



Great chapter thought. Loved it. I was wondering how Monta was gonna be blown outta that funk, and it looks like Sena did a good job on it.


----------



## ★StarStorm (Apr 27, 2008)

ahhhhhhHHHhh
I love Sena. ;^;

Hell yeah Monta, take 'em down!


----------



## Segan (Apr 27, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Great chapter. It looks like Monta has finally realized his true goal, and he no longer wants to remain in Honjo's shadow. Just imagine how good Deimon will be after this training session. I can't wait to see this game... It's going to be epic


They have to be freakin' good, otherwise they would be crushed by Teikoku anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2008)

How come no one noticed...

...when Monta threw Honjou's glove...for the first time ever...the throw was straight!!!!!


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Apr 27, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How come no one noticed...
> 
> ...when Monta threw Honjou's glove...for the first time ever...the throw was straight!!!!!



That moment would have been ruin, if he messed up.


----------



## kchi55 (Apr 27, 2008)

This match is gonna be pure epic, especially after each member of Deimon is through with his personal training. But what I hope doesn't happen is that deimon members just becomes carbon copies of their respective personal coaches. That'd be pretty boring imo.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 28, 2008)

That glove is probably gonna boomerang back on him in the next chapter ...







nah... it pretty much proves that he's really gone through it...


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> That glove is probably gonna boomerang back on him in the next chapter ...


 **


----------



## Gary (Apr 28, 2008)

blind itachi is right


----------



## ★StarStorm (Apr 29, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> That glove is probably gonna boomerang back on him in the next chapter ...



LOL Wow. XDD


----------



## MuNaZ (May 10, 2008)

i was hoping a few more training chapters....
oh well white Christmas Bowl is here


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 10, 2008)

OMGOMGOMG.

Latest chapter was made of WIN.

WIINNNNNNNNN


*Spoiler*: __ 





AGON!!!!! 

That's all I need to say regarding this chapter.


----------



## Kage no Yume (May 10, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> OMGOMGOMG.
> 
> Latest chapter was made of WIN.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Segan (May 10, 2008)

So, Agon never helped Deimon at training at all...?

Oh, well, the way I see it, Sena's gotta do something incredible in order to go toe-to-toe with Yamato. Right now, Deimon will be losing the game till Hiruma comes up with a turnaround-move.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 10, 2008)

Hmm from this chapter, do you think that Agon will going back to train Sena or the Teikoku actually accept him?


----------



## Nuzzie (May 10, 2008)

I'm hoping Agon will just leave him to be crushed by Yamato. But this being shounen Agon will train Sena to beat Yamato because he wants to be the one to take down Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Segan (May 10, 2008)

It's just one day left before the match, if I understood it right...what good will any training do now?


----------



## Nuzzie (May 10, 2008)

"I understood the secret to Yamatos technique. I will tell you how to beat him. Only you can do it."

Then late into the game Sena finally gets it.


----------



## Segan (May 10, 2008)

Even though Yamato hasn't shown any technique other than speed against Agon? He just glared him off...


----------



## Nuzzie (May 10, 2008)

He took down Agon with a bit of his true play style. Agon saw through it but was not capable of exploiting his weakness, but Sena can!

I'm not really serious, btw.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 10, 2008)

The beginning of the final match next chapter. *_*


----------



## kchi55 (May 10, 2008)

hmm I would've really liked to see shin face off against yamato, oh well...
This match is gonna be pure epic. I'm looking forward to see Yamato's true playing style, as well as Taka, but what I really want to see is how Karin plays. Her abilities have been kept secret more so than Yamato's and Taka's, so it'd be interesting to see a Hiruma vs Karin showdown.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2008)

I can't believe the finals start next chapter. :S

In any case, I figured Agon would meet with Yamato at some point. Oh, well, I guess we'll see the results of their training soon.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 10, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Hmm from this chapter, do you think that Agon will going back to train Sena or the Teikoku actually accept him?



There's no way Deimon can train anymore at this point. They're at the final battle at the CB.

At this point, if teikoku doesn't accommodate for Agon, I'd be really really disappointed.


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2008)

I really don't want to see Agon join teikoku, he had his shot and got his ass kicked by Sena.   

Tho obviously looks like Agon will train or give him tips on how to counter Yamato.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2008)

It really doesn't make much sense for Agon to join the team. This matchup has Sena/Yamato written all over it. Throwing Agon in the mix is kind of redundant.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 10, 2008)

Agon has no use anymore, he should just be thrown to the side. I agree that he had his turn already. It's Yamato's turn now.


----------



## Gary (May 10, 2008)

best chapter and the chistmas bowl is coming up pek


----------



## Gentleman (May 10, 2008)

I dunno, even if Agon joined the team, I think Teikoku would stay loyal to the rules and not let him play. As much as I'd like to see him play, I'd rather see a Sena vs. Yamato match up. I'm slightly disappointed we didn't really get to see Yamato's "true" play style, but I guess since Agon trained is supposedly unbeatable, and he can't even do anything about it, it's just going to be epic.  Although Agon will probably end up teaching Sena about how to beat Yamato, or about Yamato's true play style, I hope Sena figures out about it on his own. This way he can grow by himselfand truly show his strength.


----------



## Countach (May 10, 2008)

agon and yamatos battle was X3 so good


----------



## Agmaster (May 10, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I dunno, even if Agon joined the team, I think Teikoku would stay loyal to the rules and not let him play. As much as I'd like to see him play, I'd rather see a Sena vs. Yamato match up. I'm slightly disappointed we didn't really get to see Yamato's "true" play style, but I guess since Agon trained is supposedly unbeatable, and he can't even do anything about it, it's just going to be epic.  Although Agon will probably end up teaching Sena about how to beat Yamato, or about Yamato's true play style, I hope Sena figures out about it on his own. This way he can grow by himselfand truly show his strength.



I think Agon needs more time training to count as Agon trained.  He's been doing it for waht...2 weeks?


----------



## Segan (May 10, 2008)

Even a trained Agon is no sure win agains Yamato, who is supposed to be just as much a natural elite as Agon is.


----------



## TalikX (May 10, 2008)

Fucking Agon.


----------



## Chatulio (May 10, 2008)

These next chapters will hemorrhage awesomeness


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 10, 2008)

truer words were never spoken


----------



## metal_uzumaki (May 11, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I dunno, even if Agon joined the team, I think Teikoku would stay loyal to the rules and not let him play. As much as I'd like to see him play, I'd rather see a Sena vs. Yamato match up. I'm slightly disappointed we didn't really get to see Yamato's "true" play style, but I guess since Agon trained is supposedly unbeatable, and he can't even do anything about it, it's just going to be epic.  Although Agon will probably end up teaching Sena about how to beat Yamato, or about Yamato's true play style, I hope Sena figures out about it on his own. This way he can grow by himselfand truly show his strength.



I doubt Agon will actually help Sena. Agon hates Sena because he was the first one to beat Agon even though Sena was just a 'losser' in Agons eyes.


----------



## Matu (May 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've started reading Eyeshield 21 recently and I immediately fell in love with tha manga. So far the best character is Hiruma for me.

I loved last chapter. Yamato is a beast, I can't wait to see him perform seriously against Sena. I doubt Agon joined Teikoku, that is I don't think they accepted his application. There is not enough space for both Yamato and Agon to perform in one metch. Yamato said that he's looking forward to his fight with Sena.

Also, there's no way Agon helped Sena, he hates average hardworking people especially the guy that beat him. But I expect that Agon's brother helped Sena and Hiruma perfect Dragonfly.

Lastly, if we assume that the CB will take at least 40 chapters, it should be longer than Oujou VS DevilBats, than what happens after that? Is it the end of story/manga? Or we'll see new generation with Sena at the top going again from the beginning. I don't want this manga to end is far too interesting and fun to read.


----------



## Gary (May 12, 2008)

i am still wondering if ago really did join the other team


----------



## Matu (May 12, 2008)

If we assume that Agon did indeed change teams do you really think he's going to play in the upcoming match. He only wants to join teikoku to crush Deimon if he can't play I doubt he'll change teams. 

Also, there's that six months ban, but maybe they find the way to remove it. Than, only thing left is Yamato in the way. If Yamato thinks that Sena is not match for him and gets bored he'll let Agon play. Which means Sena needs to beat Agon in first quarter so he has enough time to figure out how to beat Yamato when they clash. Which I think is doubtful. Beating two geniuses in one play is too much.


----------



## Biolink (May 13, 2008)

No way that they don't accept Agon.

Why just waste a chapter like that?

No way they hype something like that up and just throw it away.

Agon is out for vengeance.He's been training,re-dedicated himself,and *HATES* Sena.

Dare I say he's probably the best LB in Japan now(He was #2 behind Shinn in the Kantou region and he wasn't even *TRYING* most of the time,until he met Sena).

And don't forget that he can also line up at WR,so Teikoku could have Hanyou Jr as the #1 with Agon as the #2.


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

Biolink said:


> No way that they don't accept Agon.
> 
> Why just waste a chapter like that?
> 
> ...



they don't accpect agon i know it


----------



## Biolink (May 13, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> they don't accpect agon i know it



They'll Accept him 

The agreement was that if he could stop Yamato then they would pull a few strings,and that would allow him to play

...

Yamato didn't run him over(Although using his true ability he probably would have),and he didn't get past him


----------



## Matu (May 14, 2008)

From what we've seen in the latest chapter it seems to me like Agon lost to Yamato. Action of taking helmets off implies, to me, that match was over. Also, Yamato said that Agon fought in arena where he couldn't win. Now, I know he reffered to that one attack, but what I infered from Agon's reply to that was somthing like this " Hah, Sena will be crushed wether I played or not, good"

I want to see Hiruma's left hand throw as strong as right hand's. And I hope Sena practiced something else beside running in squares. However, when I think about it 'something else' is not Sena's stile, so I suppose we wont see anything new till the end of the match.

Oh, and does anyone know if this is the last play or there will be more after CB? I mean the whole story is about winning CB.


----------



## Biolink (May 17, 2008)

Bleh.

Looks like I was wrong about Agon *Cries*


----------



## Biolink (May 17, 2008)

Man Teikoku are some cocky son of a bitches


----------



## Rokudaime (May 17, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Man Teikoku are some cocky son of a bitches



Yeah..but the one who annoyed me to the max is Taka...What a spoiled brat..I just hope that Monta actually kick his ass and make him piss in his pant...


----------



## Biolink (May 17, 2008)

Yeah,Taka specifically.

I really hope Monta gives him his.


----------



## Lusankya (May 17, 2008)

Hiruma's dad.....wonder how he looks like. Monta looking pretty cool.


----------



## Mullet_Power (May 17, 2008)

Soooo awesome, can't wait for the next chapter. I can't wait to see Monta surpass the son of his hero...it will be epic.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 17, 2008)

God.. if what Hiruma said about a sister turns to not be a lie I'll lol hard...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 17, 2008)

Looks like Agon didn't get a spot ont he team after all.

The build up for this game was kind of short and not that great compared to the build up for other games. Hopefully the game itself is great.


----------



## Segan (May 17, 2008)

I wonder who that Hiruma Yuya is...maybe the sister? xD


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

i will lol if hiruma has a sis


----------



## Batman (May 17, 2008)

Lmao at Hiruma. "Oh I promised my little sister," Hahaha funny stuff.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

i can't believe he believed that XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 17, 2008)

Yuuya is probably his dad.


----------



## Gentleman (May 18, 2008)

The shadow looked like a man's figure. I don't know I just assumed it was his dad. I'll probably have to look back at it. But the fact that Hiruma did mention a sisterly figure and then a family member shows up to see him play makes me really wonder. I dont' know what I'd rather see more now: Hiruma's relative or the Alexanders. 

Well looks like Sena's going for a kick return, wonder if the Alexanders will crush him super fast or if he'll shock them out of their pants. Knowing the way the mangaka likes to do the games. Deimon's probably gonna either take that early touchdown or get shown why the Alexanders always win the Christmas Bowl.


----------



## Gary (May 18, 2008)

i am wondering if were ever going to see hiruma dads ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 18, 2008)

@SPOT

.... Tsuna? Wtf. lol xD


----------



## Gentleman (May 18, 2008)

Oh fuck. Lol, just was in the Reborn thread I think. Or I was doing something related to Reborn. Let me fix that. >.<


----------



## MuNaZ (May 19, 2008)

but was the guy just impressed to be someone related with hiruma or was he seeing the devil in person?


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (May 19, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> but was the guy just impressed to be someone related with hiruma or was he seeing the devil in person?



Probably both. If it's Hiruma's dad, I wouldn't be suprised if the name 'Yuuya' translates to super-awesome-wicked-cool-devil-guy.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 19, 2008)

So which team going to have a bad start?

I guess Teikoku will own them 1st in the coming chapter before Daemon retaliate?


----------



## Gary (May 19, 2008)

^  also think that iwll happen


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 23, 2008)

I think Deimon's gonna own to show off their training and then Alexander's gonna switch to use (insert their running back's name)'s real style and they'll tie up the game and it'll lead to a really really long last play.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2008)

Dear God Isshimaru!...

it was like ...


----------



## Rokudaime (May 24, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Dear God Isshimaru!...
> 
> it was like ...



Yeah, Issimaru definitely 

and this chapter is kinda hilarious because of the "WuUUEHH ,TeIkOKU is too strong" scene...The Teikoku players reaction kinda priceless as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2008)

Isshimaru makes his triumphant return


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 24, 2008)

Yeah seriously, Isshimaru made me go 

I still have my hope for Agon being on the Teikoku team! He's gonna play defense.
Once Deimon's offense is over, Agon will show up!~


Hay Kira, what series is that anime from your avatar from?


----------



## Gary (May 24, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Isshimaru makes his triumphant return



isshimaru


----------



## MuNaZ (May 24, 2008)

yeah isshimaru it's really 
Go Deimon


----------



## Gentleman (May 24, 2008)

The number one unnoticeable ISSHIMARU!


----------



## Biolink (May 25, 2008)

Its straight up Awesome,and gave me Goosebumps when they showed all of Deimon's players,and then the players of various other teams hanging over their heads.

Just fucking badass.

So these Deimon players like have the strength of these players,or the techniques or something?


----------



## Bass (May 26, 2008)

Biolink said:


> So these Deimon players like have the strength of these players,or the techniques or something?



Just their techniques.

It would be cheap if they had their strength as well.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 27, 2008)

Oh man ES 21 is amazing right now! Hes back!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 27, 2008)

This chapter just re-affirmed Eyeshield 21 as my most favorite manga EVER.

I'm glad Isshimaru was stopped by Yamato though. It would have ruined the hype that the last handful of chapters built up about Teikoku's strength.


Can't wait until next weeks chapter.


----------



## Lusankya (May 28, 2008)

You know..after reading Eyeshield 21 for more than a year, i'm still not into American Football. I wonder why..


----------



## Ziko (May 29, 2008)

They are in the Christmas Bowl in the manga right now?
So, how's Deimon going? Semi-finals?


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2008)

Uhm...they are at the big dance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2008)

ISHIMARU!!!!!!!!!

He runs under the 5 second barrier! 0.1 less and he could be an ace!!!! ^________________^


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 30, 2008)

lolishimaru


----------



## swamped (May 31, 2008)

Argh, I hate Teikoku...what a team of stuck - ups...


----------



## Rokudaime (May 31, 2008)

Teikoku team full of cocky bastard.

Air-Walk? No wonder he quitted from the Baseball.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2008)

Dear god...he really did play with only one hand (behind his back)


----------



## Rokudaime (May 31, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Dear god...he really did play with only one hand (behind his back)



Oh my..I didnt notice that at all....:amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Oh my..I didnt notice that at all....:amazed



All I have to say is that it's going to be one long game


----------



## Taxman (May 31, 2008)

I was going to comment on how I can see this series ending with the devil bats losing...but now I actually want them to win so they can tell Agon to shut the fuck up.

That guy didn't learn anything >__<


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2008)

Taxman said:


> I was going to comment on how I can see this series ending with the devil bats losing...but now I actually want them to win so they can tell Agon to shut the fuck up.
> 
> That guy didn't learn anything >__<



I kind of like the "vanquished foe that doesn't learn his lesson" angle xDD

But with such a handicap on the part of Hiruma, it would seem awfully wrong for the Devilbats to win against such a team where the difference in talent spans mountains...although I am holding out faint hope that they'll actually pull the victory off.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 31, 2008)

So basically, Sena and Shin are both faster than Yamamoto? That's a relief.


----------



## Segan (May 31, 2008)

Well, I doubt you can run as fast with one arm on your back as with both arms normally positioned.

I wonder if the author realized how illogical this is...


----------



## Rokudaime (May 31, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I kind of like the "vanquished foe that doesn't learn his lesson" angle xDD
> 
> But with such a handicap on the part of Hiruma, it would seem awfully wrong for the Devilbats to win against such a team where the difference in talent spans mountains...although I am holding out faint hope that they'll actually pull the victory off.



I hope that the Devilbats will win..I hope it wont ended like Slamdunk (Manga)

"You win the game but you lost the match" type.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So basically, Sena and Shin are both faster than Yamamoto? That's a relief.



Let's see how that theory holds up when he uses both arms


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 31, 2008)

And when Sena decides to run beyond the 4.2 limit.


----------



## MuNaZ (May 31, 2008)

well if devil bats don't win this match is for the manga to continue... but can you imagine this manga without hiruma or kurita playing.... 

yeah i won't be surprised once he "uses" both arms he'll reach top speed, like sena and shin....


----------



## Rokudaime (May 31, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> And when Sena decides to run beyond the 4.2 limit.



Is it even possible for him to run for 4.1 seconds in the end?


----------



## Death (May 31, 2008)

He can run the 4.1 speed only if he can push off of the other player like he did shin to surpass him.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2008)

That jump was absolutly rediculous O_O


----------



## Wuzzman (May 31, 2008)

wow did he fly?


----------



## KLoWn (May 31, 2008)

That "walk in the air" jump looked stupid as hell, seriously.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (May 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That "walk in the air" jump looked stupid as hell, seriously.



Glad that I'm not the only one who thought this.


....


I'm soooo disappointed Agon wasn't put into Teikoku

*goes off to cry*


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 31, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> That jump was absolutly rediculous O_O



I knwo right? xD

I don't even know how Monta is going to get Taka to even look at him, they seem so far apart inj ability right now it's not even funny. 

I finally caught up with the manga and I'm loving Yamato, I want to know his time for the 40 yard dash, hope they reveal that soon.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 31, 2008)

I wish they would show some more Karin. >.<

Taka's lame to begin with.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 31, 2008)

Ya I'm really waiting to see what makes Karin so special.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 31, 2008)

so I wonder how Monta going to fight against Air Walk?

Perhaps, Monta learned to fly?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 1, 2008)

HAX HAAAAAAAAAAAAAX HAAAAAAAAAAAAAWASDAFSAXSAZGAJHGHGD


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2008)

I mean seriously.

A fucking air walk

Not to mention it was fast as hell PLUS that was him not trying(or so it looked)

I dont see how Monta or anyone can actually beat that


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 1, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I mean seriously.
> 
> A fucking air walk
> 
> ...



let's see how Yusuke Murata pulls this one off.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

You all forget that demon's strength has never been about having godly player's. But that they have the balls and bat shit crazy Captain to push them through


----------



## Segan (Jun 1, 2008)

Monta will go for Taka's legs and bring this fucker down.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

Or Hiruma will aim lower thus negation the "air walk"


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 1, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Or Hiruma will aim lower thus negation the "air walk"



Nah...Kurita will break Taka's leg with Strength.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jun 1, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> Nah...Kurita will break Taka's leg with Strength.



Musashi should 60-yard magnum Taka's legs, negating air-walk!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 1, 2008)

Monta doesn't need Hiruma, Kurita, or Musashi to get him out of this situation (well I guess he needs Hiruma to throw him the passes, but not the point). He'll use his willpower max and destroy Taka. Probably some Devilback wings thing that allows him to conquer the skies. I have no idea how he'll pull it off. But he shall. And then after the game Honjo and him will have a nice time.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2008)

Jump off of the flying guy obviously.  Use him to reach even higher.  Since he flies he'd have to crash to mess up Monta.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm gonna go out of my mind when Monta finally pwns Taka. 

God, I hate that hippie looking emo bastard.


----------



## Batman (Jun 1, 2008)

What if Deimon gets the asses handed to them. Like 105 to 0. I think I might lol.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 1, 2008)

Hmm I wonder how far Kurita could throw Monta so he could grab it... Nahh Kuritas precision would make it even harder and ES ain't the most nature law breaking shounen(it just flash a lot)

But yeah that air walk is :/ 
How are you supposed to battle that in a fair way.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 1, 2008)

Agmaster and Chatulio are right jump/grab Taka to go higher since apparently you never foul in Eyeshield anyways, or just aim low, since Monta is probably better at catching than Taka, Taka is just faster and can jump wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better


----------



## Bass (Jun 1, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, I doubt you can run as fast with one arm on your back as with both arms normally positioned.
> 
> I wonder if the author realized how illogical this is...



The author addressed it somewhat by having Sena state that Yamato isn't that fast and that he and Shin are faster.

Obviously, he will be proven wrong when Yamato runs normally.


Also, who hopes that Hiruma's arm messes up and Agon takes over as Deimon's quarterback?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2008)

Hiruma did throw a Hail Devil bullet or whatever it was called once and it was basically a really low and long pass.

I imagine that would make the air walk completely useless.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jun 2, 2008)

monta can beat him with low catches. Cutbacks or whatever they're called

shoestring catch

can be the name of his new move. The SHOESTRING MAX


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 2, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> monta can beat him with low catches. Cutbacks or whatever they're called
> 
> shoestring catch
> 
> can be the name of his new move. The SHOESTRING MAX



now you're on to something there, low catches should be effective.


----------



## kchi55 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, low catches would be effective, unless Taka pulls out some "gliding" shit or something. But nevertheless, I'm surprised that Hiruma was unaware of Taka's abilities, being such a strategist and all.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 2, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> Yeah, low catches would be effective, unless Taka pulls out some "gliding" shit or something. But nevertheless, I'm surprised that Hiruma was unaware of Taka's abilities, being such a strategist and all.



In fact, Hiruma actually surprised at every players's special technique..So much for someone who played the American FootBall for 3 years...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I don't blame him, I mean strategist and all, who the hell would take into consideration that maybe the opposing reciever could fly?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah lol that was pretty crazy. But I dun mind. ES21 owns too much right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay I figured Teikeou would have some crazy moves but "walking on air", I mean c'mon how is anyone suppoused to beat that?


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 7, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 284th:

More Curbstomp from Teikoku....


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 7, 2008)

What a shitty chapter. The mangaka should be ashamed.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 7, 2008)

Evil Karin for the win


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 7, 2008)

This is starting to get painful to watch ...

lol at Karin dubbing... it got me while the page was loading ...

if she also surpasses Hiruma then i''ll ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

> This is starting to get painful to watch



As far as getting raped in manga goes, it could have been worse


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 7, 2008)

I need 2 chapters of redemption....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2008)

Dear god...everyone else can call Yamato confident, but I'm going to call him arrogant as hell *even though he has the talent to back up his predictions* 

Other than the apparent curbstomp we're currently witnessing (which doesn't have to be defined by the score, but by the difference in apparent skill levels), I am interested to see what Karin can do since her personality has gone a 180 change when on the field :S


----------



## Biolink (Jun 7, 2008)

Read again.

That wasn't her saying all of that stuff.

That was Hercules behind her,saying all of that,trying to spook the Deimon guys.

Anyway I'm eagerly awaiting Deimon's come back.I don't want the Teikoku rape chapters to drag on too long.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

It would have been more interesting if Karin had said all that stuff, Im sick of nice girls in manga.

And where's my HiruMamo fanservice?


----------



## Biolink (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah it would have been cool for her to be actually saying that stuff.Nice off the field,but a Psycho on the field.Looks like she is Nice on and off the field.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn, Monta seriously needs to do something. Otherwise he is bent on losing every time.

I still think Taka is a crappy ass character, nothing great about him. Yamato's confidence is what makes him bad ass. And Karin, she's loveable in every way. <3


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm expecting 5 or 6 chapters of Teikoku dominating, then the Devils will turn it around after those chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Read again.
> 
> That wasn't her saying all of that stuff.
> 
> ...




When did I mention she said anything? I was referring to the aura that appeared to be surrounding her (her true strength), perhaps personality wasn't the best choice of words.  I'm well aware of what Hercules was saying :S


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 7, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Dear god...everyone else can call Yamato confident, but I'm going to call him arrogant as hell *even though he has the talent to back up his predictions*


Agreed. Hell, he doesn't sound anything like the Yamato in Kakei's flashback. Teikoku's really starting to get on my nerves with their arrogance. And I'm usually the one to root for the final villain.

And Taka being gay all over Yamato doesn't help either.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

They all are a bunch of arrogant assholes, but can you really blame them? How many Christmas Bowls have they won? As of now Deimon have a zero chance, but I guess thats what the Mangaka wants us to think


----------



## Fang (Jun 7, 2008)

Hiruma fuck yeah.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 7, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> When did I mention she said anything? I was referring to the aura that appeared to be surrounding her (her true strength), perhaps personality wasn't the best choice of words.  I'm well aware of what Hercules was saying :S



What Aura?

That was just a Writer's Tool to make her seem much more sinister than she was(When the guys thought it was her saying all of that stuff,but it only turned out to be Hercules).


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> They all are a bunch of arrogant assholes, but can you really blame them? How many Christmas Bowls have they won? As of now Deimon have a zero chance, but I guess thats what the Mangaka wants us to think


At least there's still Karin.pek

Well, you can take the arrogance out of the equation and still make Teikoku shit all over Deimon. It's not really neccesary IMO, especially not consistent with the character of Yamato from Kakei's flashback.

And then there's that bastard Taka who seems capable of only spouting out "but that's the truth". He's the worst of the lot.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 7, 2008)

I guess there probably going to few chapters to show us how Teikoku going to shatter every Devilbat's player fighting spirit...Just like it happened on Slamdunk Manga where they playing against Sannoh Team at vol.26.

Monta is out...for now..

So who going to be next? Hiruma?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2008)

last page made me lol


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 7, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> I guess there probably going to few chapters to show us how Teikoku going to shatter every Devilbat's player fighting spirit...Just like it happened on Slamdunk Manga where they playing against Sannoh Team at vol.26.
> 
> Monta is out...for now..
> 
> So who going to be next? Hiruma?



Was vol.26 when they were still starting the game? Cos that's the complete opposite to what's happening here. Shohoku did amazingly well in the first half while it was Sannoh who was suprisingly not up to their standard. I quite like the setup really. Not cliche and Sannoh were not acting high and mighty. Even had lulz moments like Sawakita missing a pass from his teammate.

Back to ES1, I'm really hoping for this curbstomp to end quickly without losing the credibility of the plot.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 7, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> When did I mention she said anything? I was referring to the aura that appeared to be surrounding her (her true strength), perhaps personality wasn't the best choice of words.  I'm well aware of what Hercules was saying :S



I think that was just apart of the joke. On the side of the page it said "An ominous aura... She doesn't have that,"
Link removed


----------



## Gary (Jun 7, 2008)

monta just =/


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2008)

Come on, this isn't nearly as bad as when Agon was dominating that entire half with the Dragon Fly.

I mean, we've already seen a 32-0 deficit. What's next? 50-0? :/


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh Agon, having his face slammed in to the grass while Sena ran for a touchdown was the greatest moment in the manga


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 7, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Was vol.26 when they were still starting the game? Cos that's the complete opposite to what's happening here. Shohoku did amazingly well in the first half while it was Sannoh who was suprisingly not up to their standard. I quite like the setup really. Not cliche and Sannoh were not acting high and mighty. Even had lulz moments like Sawakita missing a pass from his teammate.
> 
> Back to ES1, I'm really hoping for this curbstomp to end quickly without losing the credibility of the plot.



My Bad..it is supposed to be vol.27..Haha


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 8, 2008)

I feel bad for Monta. He's worked so hard to come to this point, only to have his dreams crushed by Taka...He must OVERCOME! His jump will have to be over 9000 if he hopes to achieve victory against Honjo and his son.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 8, 2008)

I think Monta'll probably try (or be told) to go after Taka himself rather than the ball first.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 8, 2008)

^ thats what I see happening, if he can't catch the ball he can at least catch the man


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope you all remember that Taka is Teikoku's first string. He most likely has the physical build to shake off Monta's direct attacks.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 8, 2008)

Its one thing to shake off someone tackling you on the ground, its going to be far harder to fend off someone tackling you in the air regardless of your physical build.


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2008)

Duh, Taka should have some neat reaction speed, so I can imagine him tackling Monta mid-air rather than the other way around.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 8, 2008)

He'd have to look at monta for that >_>

I dunno, right now its the only way I see Monta starting to get involved in their catching "battle"


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> He'd have to look at monta for that >_>


o_0

Yes...you're right. Taka's attitude is not confidence, but purely arrogance born from boredom.

Monta could pretend that he's catching the ball, and when Taka jumps, he will tackle him with "TACKLE MAX!"


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol @ Taka tackling Monta with his head turned around so he doesn't have to look at him.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2008)

Monta giving up against Birdman?  Say it ain't so. 

Hiruma better hurry up and reveal the weakness of the "sky walking" ability. Low passes, cutbacks, etc.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 10, 2008)

Hopefully. Hiruma always has a plan, but I'd like Monta to win this one on his own without the help of Hiruma. Of course, he does need Hiruma to throw him the ball.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 10, 2008)

Hiruma will probably play to Monta's str godly catching and low to the ground action. Skywalking isn't going to do much if it's to low to grab.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah maybe, but just throwing the ball low is kind of lame. I'd like to see Monta actually beat Taka with his amazing jump or something. Taka may be able to walk on the air, but Monta can fly!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 10, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Yeah maybe, but just throwing the ball low is kind of lame. I'd like to see Monta actually beat Taka with his amazing jump or something. Taka may be able to walk on the air, but Monta can fly!



I'm pretty sure that would upset everyone, how the hell does Monta jump higher than Taka out of nowhere, I'll lose respect for Murata if that happens.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd like Monta to fly just like Taka.

I played it out in my head.

Something like

"You may be a Hawk,but the DevilBat soars higher(Or eats the Hawk,or some shit like that).

Then they pan to a ferocious looking Devil Bat out jumping The Hawk,then it shows Monta on his knees after he scores a TD,with a shocked looking Taka.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

I've always wondered what a female Sena would be like


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 14, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Karin is* just like a female Sena in terms of personality
> 
> In terms of skills she's godly
> 
> Deimon's *gonna get raped and rightfully so*


Oh yeah


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 14, 2008)

Karin was cute when she is doing her cute crying during her forced training...

and yeah, Devilbat still got raped by the same person as ever..how many week have it been? Will the curbstomp ever stop? My greatest wish is to see Taka got pwned by Monta..It would be priceless to see Taka's reaction.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I've always wondered what a female Sena would be like



Apparently very hot 

*why does Rito from To-Love Ru just come to mind?* 



KLoWn said:


> Oh yeah



I had a feeling those words would come back to haunt me


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF god I love Karin...

wait... it looks like everybody loves Karin ...

for some reason the "oh damn they're gonna get so owned" didn't feel that bad this chapter... maybe because of Karin...

lol.. certain Demon Line is gonna get Reverse Trapped ...


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 15, 2008)

This chapter=Karin fanservice=pek That look on Agon's face was priceless. EAT THAT, U SEXIST!!!

And lol at Taka and Yamato just naming Karin as the future 1st string QB like it was nothing. I wonder how the original QB must've felt. Although it does seems like Teikoku values natural born talents above all else. Only Heracles seems to have worked hard to get into 1st string. So, I wonder if this CB will be a traditional "hard work vs genius" game.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jun 15, 2008)

Well Taka isn't just natural talent, he was trained every day of his life for the sole purpose of being a good catcher/receiver.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 15, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> Well Taka isn't just natural talent, he was trained every day of his life for the sole purpose of being a good catcher/receiver.


His genes might've helped alot. He even claimed to be one of the "Superman of the Gods". But yea, you're right he did trained. It's just that his elitist attitude made me completely forgot about it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

One thing I'd really like to know: How long has Ikkyu been in Shinryuji? and how does he match up against Taka?

Ikkyu fervently stood by his claim that no one could beat him in air combat, had he ever been beated before the Deimon game he probably wouldn't have been so sure.  Also Agon stated that the only other member of Shinryuji team in the same galaxy as him was Ikkyu.  Is Ikkyu just really new or is there some gaping flaw to Taka that we've yet to know?


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Jun 15, 2008)

Its not Ikkyu whose new, I'm pretty sure that Taka and Yamato are both freshman.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 15, 2008)

Or perhaps an injury kept him out.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 15, 2008)

Karin is pretty damn cute. Only member of Teikoku i'm rooting for.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2008)

Yamato a freshman? Wtf. Just how long has he been ES21. Since playing in his elementary school?


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Jun 15, 2008)

He was given the name Eyeshield 21 when he played for notre dame middle school.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 15, 2008)

Yamato cant be a freshmen since he was in the last christmas bowl


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jun 16, 2008)

Yamato isn't a freshman, remember he claimed that if Agon wasn't booted off the last Cristmas Bowl then Yamato would have shown his true ability.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2008)

Deimon are screwed and why don't any of the other Deimon players get any panel space? Yeah Sena is the main character but this being the last match it seems to me that most of the characters are being neglected. 

And Karin is awesome


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 17, 2008)

metal_uzumaki said:


> Yamato isn't a freshman, remember he claimed that if Agon wasn't booted off the last Cristmas Bowl then Yamato would have shown his true ability.



I thought Yamato said "if I had fought you in the last CB", meaning he(Yamato) wasn't in the last CB. Wiki stated Yamato is a freshmen. I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## limatt (Jun 19, 2008)

so i think that sena is going to get injured at the end after making the final play (some form of devilbat dive) and wining the game but he will never be able to play football again

I hope this dosn't happen but i just thoght of it


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jun 19, 2008)

^ a bit like slam dunk. I don't want it to end like that as well.

@HugeGuy, yeah from "if I had fought you in the last CB",  I assumed that he played in the last CB, but didn't play against Agon because Agon was immediately kicked out. Thats just my interpretation of it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 19, 2008)

Actually, it kinda lame if those Deimon lose for now after all those Teikoku hype..I mean, who actually enjoy reading where the main character team lost in the final match without any major retaliate? At least the Deimon should break the Taka's leg and punch Yamato's face and molest Karin before they got owned.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 19, 2008)

metal_uzumaki said:


> ^ a bit like slam dunk. I don't want it to end like that as well.
> 
> @HugeGuy, yeah from "if I had fought you in the last CB",  I assumed that he played in the last CB, but didn't play against Agon because Agon was immediately kicked out. Thats just my interpretation of it.



My interpretation is the exact opposite. I assumed Yamato wasn't in Japan last year. I believe he wasn't even a high schooler back then. I mean, Agon no doubt showed his talent last year which is why Achilles remembered him as the only threat in Shiryuuji. If Yamato did played last year and saw Agon, don't you think they would have at least noticed each other?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wooo, Aleanders are playing beautiful football. Karin's dodging technique just made her live up to her hyp along with her passing. Yamato is gonna run Sena over next ch. xD


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe I'm a bit of a sadist but I want to see Karin get tackled by Kurita.


----------



## Bass (Jun 20, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> I mean, who actually enjoy reading where the main character team lost in the final match without any major retaliate?



I would. Just because those type of endings are rare in sports manga and I love it when a mangaka doesn't go with the traditional ending. 

Anyhoo, am I the only one still waiting for Hiruma to get reinjured which will lead into Agon stepping in as Deimon's QB?


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 20, 2008)

Bass said:


> Anyhoo, am I the only one still waiting for Hiruma to get reinjured which will lead into Agon stepping in as Deimon's QB?



Yeah you are.  What kind of fool would want Hiruma hurt?


----------



## Bass (Jun 20, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Yeah you are.  What kind of fool would want Hiruma hurt?



Pfft, we all know he isn't healed 100%. That oxygen tank was just a temporary boost to his recovery. His arm has to give out again.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, but it probably won't be an issue until the end of the game.  After spending most of the last game out of commission, I doubt we'll see another game like that.  It doesn't matter since this is probably the worst match (so far and probably til the end) in the whole manga though.  Seriously, a guy flying through the air?  I know its not realistic or nothing, but you can get seriously hurt like that.  I draw the line at the female quarterback (just barely), anything else is just much.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2008)

Psh, at the very end Deimon will be down 2 and for the last play they get so close to the final goal line, but just don't make it. And it's the 4th down and Yamato congratulates them as being the team to come closest to bringing them down because there is so little time and Deimon has been going inch by inch and just can't possibly make it to their goal line in time. And then Musashi kicks a field goal to win the game. 

But in between there's all sorts of epic challenges between Herc and Kurita, Karin and Hiruma, Sena and Yamato, and Monta and bird dude...


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jun 20, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> My interpretation is the exact opposite. I assumed Yamato wasn't in Japan last year. I believe he wasn't even a high schooler back then. I mean, Agon no doubt showed his talent last year which is why Achilles remembered him as the only threat in Shiryuuji. If Yamato did played last year and saw Agon, don't you think they would have at least noticed each other?



Yeah, I get what you're saying. That quote just wasn't clear. I'll re-read the chapters and figure this out.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 20, 2008)

I would hate if they lost in the Championship.

Unless there will be a Part 2 of Eyeshield21(Which would be a little tasteless IMO),this manga would have hardly served any purpose at all


----------



## Bass (Jun 21, 2008)

S P O T said:


> But in between there's all sorts of epic challenges between *Herc and Kurita,* Karin and Hiruma, Sena and Yamato, and Monta and bird dude...



What? Kurita has no challenge now that he's on Gaou's level.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2008)

Yamato is a fucking MONSTER



Good chapter overall, nice to see Sena doing something to shake Yamato up if only a little


----------



## limatt (Jun 21, 2008)

yamato lost his cool and used his right hand did you see his face


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jun 21, 2008)

Epic chapter, this new one. At last we see the true form of Yamato and the Deimon shows some form of fight against the Alexanders.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 21, 2008)

Epic.Chapter was Epic.

Sena is a fucking beast.Bahhhhhhhhhh waiting sucks!

Was that a cheap shot by Yamato at the end?

I noticed he used his Right Arm,when he said that he would seal it for as long as he would have to.

Looks like the chains will be off a little earlier than I expected.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, I really, _really_ love this chapter.

The art, the plot, what Sena does and what Yamato does...damn <3


----------



## Death (Jun 21, 2008)

Who else is hoping that Musashi lives up to his title that Hiruma gave him?  The 60 yard magnum.  I for one want to see it happen and for each and every member of the Devilbats out do their rivals for this match.  Plus I just love seeing the inspiration that starts not only the come back but the way in which it leads to the eventual defeat of said rivals.


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, even though Sena lost this time, he still kicked ass.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 21, 2008)

I dont really understand about Yamato's ability..

Is it that he actually can run at max speed even he got hold-down by another players? If yes, It kinda...kinda basic..technique...

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Gary (Jun 21, 2008)

yes it is a basic one


----------



## limatt (Jun 21, 2008)

i was kinda disapointed when i saw yamatos abilty but atlest he isn't doing weird stuff that is impossible like taka so i'm kinnda happy too


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmmh....well Yamato's real Devil Bat Ghost was most impressive. Although Sena not succumbing to Yamato's strength after being shaken off the first time brings me a little hope concerning their future battles in this game.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 21, 2008)

The whole point of Yamato is that he's perfect in the basics, though. He's balanced in all areas of American Football, it's not like Taka or Agon where they have crazy special abilities. He remembles Shin somewhat, actually


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2008)

Just when I thought it was Sena ftw, the last page showed Yamamto overcoming him, again.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2008)

Well this just showed that Deimon does have a chance. Sena's burning desire inside to catch Yamato will just change to a burning desire to stomp the Alexanders which will soon spread to the rest of the Devilbats causing a mass surge of extreme willpower resulting in everyone conquering their opposing match up. This will truly be an epic game.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 21, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> I dont really understand about Yamato's ability..
> 
> Is it that he actually can run at max speed even he got hold-down by another players? If yes, It kinda...kinda basic..technique...
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.



It's nothing special.

The Chariot Run is just dragging the defender with him.If you've watched American Football you've seen it before.

He can do it due to his size,strength,and maneuverability.Speed wise he isn't exactly slow either.



The Drunken Monkey said:


> Just when I thought it was Sena ftw, the last page showed Yamamto overcoming him, again.



Yup overcame him again on the surface.

But mentally that battle was all Sena's.Yamato at the end just showed us how mentally frail he is,when he is up against somebody that doesn't give up.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 21, 2008)

he f*****g scared Yamato...

THAT ONLY MADE ME ...

also guys.. you don't get it... Yamato's true ability is the whole "You can't stop me" thing...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 22, 2008)

Keep in mind with his Chariot Run he apparenty never stops, since he kept going after puking blood


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2008)

So Yamato went apparently from honorable to some schlocky "im gonna rip your heart out" villain

Tho Sena nearly got him.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 22, 2008)

I lol'd when Sena tried to do Shin's finger trick XD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2008)

Think about it...Yamato was able to drag Sena while continuing to run at full speed.

How is that NOT a broken ability? He's like the Juggernaut!

Also, the last panel showed that Yamato was forced to use his right arm. Sena pwned him mentally. lol


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great chapter! 

Yamato is a God out there, I don't know how long Sena can keep it up, especially if he's using the lightspeed run. Speed is nothing against Yamato if he's that strong.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 23, 2008)

As Terry Tate likes to say it's all about mind games


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Think about it...Yamato was able to drag Sena while continuing to run at full speed.
> 
> How is that NOT a broken ability? He's like the Juggernaut!
> 
> Also, the last panel showed that Yamato was forced to use his right arm. Sena pwned him mentally. lol



lol, i knew someone will say this, sena is a light weight. It's kinda funny that Yamato would be the only one besides Gao, that can do that...I mean Shin can defiantly bulldoze over people, and Shin is also a complete player. Anyway, we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Gary (Jun 23, 2008)

great chapter i hope this keeps up


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol Sena weighs like 20 kg;p  If Yamato would run with Kurita instead of Sena, then it would be impressive

Is it me or Taka so far seems like the bigger monster compared to Yamato? At least for now.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 23, 2008)

I lol'd when Yamato used his "Sealed Arm" to shake of Sena...

are we getting scared bitch? ...


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2008)

raziu said:


> Lol Sena weighs like 20 kg;p  If Yamato would run with Kurita instead of Sena, then it would be impressive
> 
> Is it me or Taka so far seems like the bigger monster compared to Yamato? At least for now.



Glad I wasn't the only one thinking this stuff. 

Yamato got spooked by Sena though. Can't wait to see what he says next chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2008)

Taka < Ptera Claw (monta version any way)


----------



## Bass (Jun 24, 2008)

Me wishes Yamato would have kept the berserk look as he ran.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jun 25, 2008)

We already know sena's going to b competition for yamato because sena will be focusing on his speed. He even forced yamato to use his right arm (which I didn't notice before until u guys mentioned it). But how do u think Monta will be able to compete wit Taka? honestly, in all the other matches, I could sorta predict how monta will beat his opponents, but this time, I really see no way at all. Taka seriously does seem lik the only beast. 
BTW, it would b crzy if Kurita actually injuries Karin


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 26, 2008)

That run was crazy

Just like I used to do when i played football


I only ran a 5.0 but I weigh 250 and i bulldozed the shit out of everybody


----------



## Junas (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought Sena was awesome when he got up again and did that finger trick on Yamato! I cannot wait to see what happens next chapter because I am getting sick of Teikoku talking like they already won...


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Jun 27, 2008)

Well at least he got Yamato to use both arms, but Teikoku still dominates as usual. I hope at least Monta and Senas teamwork will get a touchdown, but I guess its to soon, for that now.


----------



## Leonidas of Sparta (Jun 27, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> We already know sena's going to b competition for yamato because sena will be focusing on his speed. He even forced yamato to use his right arm (which I didn't notice before until u guys mentioned it). But how do u think Monta will be able to compete wit Taka? honestly, in all the other matches, I could sorta predict how monta will beat his opponents, but this time, I really see no way at all. Taka seriously does seem lik the only beast.
> BTW, it would b crzy if Kurita actually injuries Karin



yeah i see no possibe way for monta ever catching over taka i mean the man walks on air for god sakes but i really hope sena does something cool in the chapter to day and i cant wait until karin gets tackled because i think she isnt really trying yet


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

Shizune in the current chapter
non DL scan

this made me laugh SO much



nice to see Yamato's not a complete douche like some people coughagoncough


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 27, 2008)

I liked the page after that where Yamato tried talking about Sena's speed so he doesnt look bad


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 28, 2008)

Another chapter of Yamato acting arrogant and being a god-like football player.  If Deimon wins, then author has given up any last bit of story telling ability he had left for this manga.  Their last few wins were pretty squirrely, but it wasn't as bad as this is shaping out to be.  Seriously, the nagas should have been the final team.  After facing Agon in battle, all of this just seems forced.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Another chapter of Yamato acting arrogant and being a god-like football player.  If Deimon wins, then author has given up any last bit of story telling ability he had left for this manga.  Their last few wins were pretty squirrely, but it wasn't as bad as this is shaping out to be.  Seriously, the nagas should have been the final team.  After facing Agon in battle, all of this just seems forced.


Hows he acting arrogant? He was probaly the most humble we've ever seen him this chapter


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, because declaring your win at the start of a match is the epitome of being humble.  Its disrespectful even if he's being "polite."


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Yeah, because declaring your win at the start of a match is the epitome of being humble.  Its disrespectful even if he's being "polite."


That was a different chapter though. For all intents and purposes, he wasnt really arrogant this one.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 28, 2008)

Its pretty asinine to argue whether he's being arrogant in this particular chapter.  Though, you're most like right on that.  Doesn't change the fact he's probably the worst final opponent for Sena.

Trying to make him respectful of players below his caliber while maintaining his status as elite seems a little forced.


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jun 28, 2008)

I really wonder how they hell they'll be able to win the game with everyone else being superior to them and THE HAWK's fairy float jutsu.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Its pretty asinine to argue whether he's being arrogant in this particular chapter.
> .



Im not trying to be asinine, im just replying what you said three posts ago....


LivingInjustice said:


> Another chapter of Yamato acting arrogant and being a god-like football player. .



So I argued about this particular chapter...


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't say YOU were being asinine, I just meant its not that important considering how he's been acting the whole time.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 30, 2008)

How much of the manga does the anime cover?


----------



## ansoncarter (Jun 30, 2008)

rofl@ the racist scene

whats with japan always depicting the states like it's still the 1950's? 

weird


----------



## Biolink (Jul 1, 2008)

dawindmaka said:


> How much of the manga does the anime cover?



Up to the lmatch in the Eastern Japan finals,against The Oujou White Knights.



ansoncarter said:


> rofl@ the racist scene
> 
> whats with japan always depicting the states like it's still the 1950's?
> 
> weird



Yeah,but I guess I shouldn't really be shocked.

You're talking about one of the most Xenophobic countries(If not THE most)in the World,not to mention how they have been known to warp WWII stories to make it seem like Japan was honorable,and all that other bull.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 4, 2008)

the link is UNavailable!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> the link is UNavailable!!



That's odd....



that should work.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2008)

Chris Cross failed after all? But it was pretty funny. lol Seeing all that hype screwed up on the second page. rofl

But at least Taka now realizes Monta might be able to defeat him after all in this chapter.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice chapter, so it's the " Low Devil Laser Bullet" huh?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2008)

"I LOVE TRICK PLAYS" won this week


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2008)

I liked the attempt of such a risky play but it's too bad they failed. All this to gain some sort of psychological edge on the opponents? I sure hope it was worth gambling away one of your few trumps cards.


----------



## Munak (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm crossing my fingers Raimon will be the one to break the Alexander's domination.

God, I hate that Taka.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 5, 2008)

Somewhere in here someone guessed that they should be doing low passes to monta...guess that person was right.

I've liked the last couple of chapters...but I still have a bad feeling about this game.


----------



## Bass (Jul 5, 2008)

That colored panel of Taka....he just looks wrong playing football with that long SSJ3-type hair.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 6, 2008)

Taxman said:


> Somewhere in here someone guessed that they should be doing low passes to monta...guess that person was right.
> 
> I've liked the last couple of chapters...but I still have a bad feeling about this game.



yea a few of us here were coming up with those ideas and that's what it turns out is going to happen. 

as for the game it should go to the Devil Bats, the game doesn't seem impossible to win.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeap. They don't seem AS unstoppable anymore, although they are still easily the most talented team Deimon has fought against.

It seems that Teikoku is finally giving Deimon respect.

I would have loved if Hiruma would have thrown that pass anyways, just to piss Taka off.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it me or is Teikoku the first team that truly doesn't live up to the hype? Except for Taka of course, he's still a monster. I'm not getting those goosebumps even when Teikoku was owning Deimon.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice chapter.

It seem even the Hail Mary Lady got annoyed or tired with Hiruma's throw..

and Taka is still an ass after 48756 chapters.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 12, 2008)

this game isn't going the way I thought it would

it's the final confrontation for the main character, with the whole 'Real Eyeshield21' stuff. So it's a pretty big deal

except....the real eyeshield doesn't even come across as a rival since his style is completely different. Doesn't even feel like it's a confrontation

dont' see how either of them can really 'win'. I assume Deimon will win the game so Sena will get the 'Real Eyeshield' crown. But it won't feel like he beat the other guy imo

kind of a weird way to setup the final hurdle or rival or whatever


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

my favorite part: (paraphrased)

*Some Guy on the Alexanders* - Hey I'm starting to think that Hiruma might be a liar

*Taka,Banba,Unsui,Kakei,etc* - YOU DUMBASS


----------



## Death (Jul 12, 2008)

@Kilowog-  That was one of the best parts too.

The Hail Marry was great.  Looking like it may actually work.  But then just looking like, "What the Hell are you doing?"


----------



## Biolink (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm sure Taka will find a way to BS his way out of getting beat on that long pass.

Anyway I kind of agree with previous posters. Teikoku is the best team no doubt, but for the final team, they don't really seem like "THE" final team. They look tough, but still beatable. Agon and the Shinryuji Nagas came off more as a "Final" team than Teikoku is, which is weird because Teikoku has Allstars at every position including the backups and reserves.

I really do hope that Deimon wins. Instead of even recruiting incoming Freshman they don't give a darn. If you can beat them, they will recruit you.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 12, 2008)

so is that pretty much it for the manga once this game is over?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 12, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> so is that pretty much it for the manga once this game is over?



Well there's 5 ways I see this going

1. Deimon win and it's over 

2. They win and the author attempts another season without the original three 

3. Same as 2 except they lose this CB

4. They lose and it ends. 

5. 2 and 4 but would have Hiruma blackmailing the school staff to let third years play. (This is the only way I would begin to accept lengthening the series)

Needless to say, I want 1 but I would accept 4 if handled right. The others I have little hope for succeeding.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2008)

So....Monta won the land battle? 

but as long as he doesn't catch the ball and score a touchdown it really doesn't mean much to me


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 12, 2008)

It's something isn't it?... a glint of hope...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 12, 2008)

As it's said in the manga. An air battle starts with a land battle. If he loses the land battle - which is what he had been doing up until this point, he can't possibly win the air battle. But now that he knows how to win the land battle he at least has a chance. I foresee a CATCH MAX in the near future.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 13, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> so is that pretty much it for the manga once this game is over?



Like RB said I can see this going a few ways

1)Deimon Wins the Christmas Bowl. Manga over

2)Deimon wins the Christmas Bowl, and the Manga continues with Sena and Monta as the leaders

3)Deimon loses the Christmas Bowl. End of Manga(Would be the worst ending for me).

4)Deimon loses the Christmas Bowl. Sena and Monta recruit new players in the positions that are now holes since Hiruma, Kurita, and Musashi will graduate and leave.

5)Deimon wins the Christmas Bowl, but then it turns out that there is a World Football Tournament after the Christmas Bowl, Manga Continues.


----------



## Gary (Jul 14, 2008)

good chapter very good hopfully it will keep up


----------



## Ork (Jul 14, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Like RB said I can see this going a few ways
> 
> 1)Deimon Wins the Christmas Bowl. Manga over
> 
> ...



Ending four would be AWESOMENESS!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

I would like to see Deimon lose. However, Monta will defeat Taka and Sena defeat Yamato in the process.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 15, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> And the Hail Mary lady got tired of Hiruma's throw



yea that was hilarious. xD


----------



## Biolink (Jul 15, 2008)

Absence said:


> Ending four would be AWESOMENESS!



Yeah. Imagine a Timeskip Sena & Monta. Taller, stronger, and more experienced 

Still I would *HATE* *HATE* for Deimon to lose.

If I get a Slam Dunk ending, at least give us some hope and continue the Manga. Some Manga's may become bad if it drags on too long, but I don't believe Eyeshield to be one of those. As long as there are major changes to make the manga fresh. Sena growth spurt to go along with an upgraded run style in combination with his speed, and Monta like a tall physical beast or something.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 15, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Yeah. Imagine a Timeskip Sena & Monta. Taller, stronger, and more experienced



Let's not forget what happens when Suzuna gains 5cm


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 15, 2008)

Im rereading through the Naga arc, and damn what Hiruma brought up. Him, Agon, Kurita, Masashi, and Ikkyu on the same team?

Holy hell that would be incredibly awesome


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea a time-skip would be nice, the manga can't be ended with a puny Sena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, now I don't know what the hell's going on. We're already in the 4th quarter and it's 42-0 with 9 minutes left?

WTF? Is the manga ending this soon???


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 18, 2008)

so, since it looks like they have no chance to win whatsoever, that pretty much means it's a lock they will

I"m guessing Deimon will figure out some play to cause turnovers every single time they don't have posession


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't know if it's actually 42-0 yet because it looks like Komusubi did something to knock Tenma out of bounds.





I'm actually glad that Taka managed to catch that ball; otherwise, he would have lived up to all the hype that was built up around him.



			
				Biolink said:
			
		

> Anyway I kind of agree with previous posters. Teikoku is the best team no doubt, but for the final team, they don't really seem like "THE" final team. They look tough, but still beatable. Agon and the Shinryuji Nagas came off more as a "Final" team than Teikoku is, which is weird because Teikoku has Allstars at every position including the backups and reserves.



It doesn't really get any more "final" than this, in my opinion.

"The beginning of it all, the top of it all" theme that's been going on: Teikoku has been winning the christmas bowl ever since it started and have never been beaten. That's saying a lot more than Shinryuugi

Sena vs Yamato: Sena has been using the title Eyeshield 21 ever since the beginning of the manga. And here's the real deal; It's the perfect chance for Sena to rightfully earn the title by beating the original Eyeshield. That is, if he can.

Monta vs Taka: By beating the son of his childhood hero (who happened to have surpassed his father), it is the ultimate sign of maturing and moving onwards.

If you can think of a more "final" match-up than this, then please do so and tell me, I will be glad to hear it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

"The time limit is close"


coming from Hiruma it only means one thing...














BANKAI ...


----------



## Adachi (Jul 18, 2008)

I love my set.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 18, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> It doesn't really get any more "final" than this, in my opinion.
> 
> "The beginning of it all, the top of it all" theme that's been going on: Teikoku has been winning the christmas bowl ever since it started and have never been beaten. That's saying a lot more than Shinryuugi
> 
> ...


Its not so much that the themes arent right, its more that Yamato doesnt seem all that awesome. Ceasars charge is great an all, but back at the Naga game Agon ws like a complete monster soloing pretty much everyone.


Taka is still a beast though. That catch was insane


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Its not so much that the themes arent right, its more that Yamato doesnt seem all that awesome. Ceasars charge is great an all, but back at the Naga game Agon ws like a complete monster soloing pretty much everyone.
> 
> 
> Taka is still a beast though. That catch was insane



Well Agon certainly was a monster indeed.

But Yamato is even more of a monster. /argh

He ran past Hiruma, Kuroki and Ishimaru with multiple devilbat ghosts.
FURTHER proof Sakura Haruno is sexy ninja!

Even if he doesn't bother to evade them all, he can't be stopped
FURTHER proof Sakura Haruno is sexy ninja!
(u gonna do nothing, u gonna die)
And he has a huge defensive zone that Sena can't get past. And if Sena can't get past him, then no one else in the Devilbats can.
FURTHER proof Sakura Haruno is sexy ninja!

Agon's got 
(1) unlimited stamina and 
(2) .1 second reflexes, which allow for excellent defense.

Well, it's hard trying to compare Agon and Yamato; they don't even play in the same position.

But we must remember that Agon was very very cautious of Yamato in their little duel.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 18, 2008)

Poor Deimon. No chance in winning, seriously 9 minutes? Even if they do catch up, it'll be repetitive. In every game, they always play terrible at first but then turn the game around later. I'm getting tired of that.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 18, 2008)

Hopefully the devilbats wont win this game.
And instead of getting the Trophy they manage to beat there opponents once at there bests and in this way qualifying to be there "equal" in a way

1-2 touchdowns for DBats would be nice and all, but 7 and none for Alexsanders :/ that's to farfeched.

Has any team managed to do this in reality against a top team?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Hopefully the devilbats wont win this game.
> And instead of getting the Trophy they manage to beat there opponents once at there bests and in this way qualifying to be there "equal" in a way
> 
> 1-2 touchdowns for DBats would be nice and all, but 7 and none for Alexsanders :/ that's to farfeched.
> ...



You see high school and college teams make huge comebacks like this all the time.

I went to a USC/Washington football game back in the 90's where USC scored 28 points in like 6 minutes to tie the game. So, it's not impossible.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 18, 2008)

^thats crazy

but 42 in 9 minutes? when you haven't scored a single td yet?  

doubt thats ever happened

but, pretty sure it'll happen in the manga. It's the last game so an overwhelming comeback is almost a guarantee imo

outside chance deimon will simply play the last 9minutes equally or better than them, and show everyone how good they are yadda yadda, but doubt it. It's not enough to finish a manga on imo, at least not a manga like this; one that does the 'defying the odds' thing over and over and over.... Pretty good chance (99%) the manga will wrap it up the same way


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 18, 2008)

I just thought of something... Maybe a rematch after this match when Hiruma's arm heals. Because Teikoku wouldn't feel they defeated Deimon at their best. Yamato feels like the kind of guy who would do this.


----------



## Bass (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Its not so much that the themes arent right, its more that Yamato doesnt seem all that awesome. Ceasars charge is great an all, but back at the Naga game Agon ws like a complete monster soloing pretty much everyone.



The only difference is the attitudes.

Agon stood out more due to his wildness while Yamato is calm and somewhat boring. He doesn't have any godspeed reflexes or crazy dreads, he's just a normal guy that loves football.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 19, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give Taka his props, Yamato can do it all too. Hell the entire team can do it all.

It's just for the final team, they seem like they are just, too nice or something.

Taka for example is giving Monta tips on how to win *WHILE* the game is going on, and if it weren't for Taka's mad hax skill Monta would have won that battle. Just this chapter Darrell Royal's letter, Yamato basically tells them that even though they are losing the scoreboard, they are still Winner's in his book.

They're good, just, not all that intimidating to me for the best team.

Never once doubted their talent like you are trying to make it seem like I'm doing.

I'd say there is a good chance that Deimon comes back though. Hiruma Yuuya, Hiruna's yet to be seen Father is their for inspiration. Perhaps he "inspires" his son.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess the reason why Teikoku doesn't exactly feel like the final match-up becuase they weren't hyped in enough chapters.  Shinryuji naga were being talked about since their time in america and have been hyped all the way up till the actual match up.  

Teikoku on the otherhand has only been subtly alluded to throughout the whole series and then finally we get a small set of chapters were we learn how dope they really are.  

Gosh I wanna see Hiruma's dad so much!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jul 19, 2008)

Biolink said:


> I'll give Taka his props, Yamato can do it all too. Hell the entire team can do it all.
> 
> It's just for the final team, they seem like they are just, too nice or something.
> 
> ...



Well I didn't think that you were doubting Teikoku's skills. And I actually agree with you that they are in fact too nice.
And I do agree that Shinryuugi - Deimon match had this feeling of "ohshitwe'rescrewed" throughout 80% of the match. In fact, it's my favorite match in the entire manga series.

But I'm just saying from your first post, that the Teikoku-Deimon match has a very final feel to it. Just a matter of feeling. Right now, I don't see any way for Sena or Monta to beat Yamato and Taka. I don't even know if Deimon will even win against Teikoku, unlike the previous match, when we all knew Deimon was gonna beat Hakushuu.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 19, 2008)

mary no jutsu said:


> I guess the reason why Teikoku doesn't exactly feel like the final match-up becuase they weren't hyped in enough chapters.  Shinryuji naga were being talked about since their time in america and have been hyped all the way up till the actual match up.
> 
> Teikoku on the otherhand has only been subtly alluded to throughout the whole series and then finally we get a small set of chapters were we learn how dope they really are.
> 
> Gosh I wanna see Hiruma's dad so much!



yeah thats true. Feels like they just sort of popped up and didn't really earn 'final villain' status

plus there's been sooo many cool opponents, it's hard to top it. Hard to make a final opponent who really stands out

so I can forgive that stuff. One thing I think should have been avoided though; making Yamato a completely different type of back than sena. Since, neither of them can really lose. Yamato has already conceded the speed thing and sena has conceded the strength and skill thing. So, how do they determine who's better if it's just a matter of style? I know they will, but it feels kind of empty imo


----------



## Bass (Jul 19, 2008)

mary no jutsu said:


> Gosh I wanna see Hiruma's dad so much!



I bet you he's the coach for Teikoku.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Bass said:


> I bet you he's the coach for Teikoku.



Lol well Teikoku's coach has been mysteriously absent for the whole match.  Now that I think about where is that guy.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jul 20, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Yamato is a monster definitly, but like said, hes just to nice for final team.
> 
> Agon was a complete badass asshole.
> 
> ...



The first person to stop Sena's Devilbat Ghost was Kakei in the Deimon-Poseidon match.
After that, (I don't know if this counts as stopping Sena's technique) it was Riku and then Akaba. Sena had trouble getting past them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok Ok Teikoku You've proved all of us wrong that were bullshitting saying that you were not living up to the hype and didn't seem impossible to beat with this chapter. Taka was superb with the interception and I became a fan of him with that catch. 

and with time going down so fast, It's a good chance the Devilbats have lost this match. All we wait for now is where the manga goes after this match.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 20, 2008)

Spanner said:


> I love my set.



I love it too, u faded the color in the sig yourself?


----------



## Biolink (Jul 20, 2008)

I would love for there to be a "What if..." manga.

Like somebody said before imagine if Hiruma, Kurita, Musashi, Agon, Unsui, and Ikkyu all did end up playing for the Nagas.

Man what a fucking squad. It's a shame how Agon and the Naga Coach played Kurita just because he was fat.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 20, 2008)

Biolink said:


> I would love for there to be a "What if..." manga.
> 
> Like somebody said before imagine if Hiruma, Kurita, Musashi, Agon, Unsui, and Ikkyu all did end up playing for the Nagas.
> 
> Man what a fucking squad. It's a shame how Agon and the Naga Coach played Kurita just because he was fat.


It wasnt the Naga coaches fault really, Agon jsut chose the special way in or something and he was a better choice than Kurita. So they picked him lol


----------



## Biolink (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeap, you were right going back.

Agon is such an ass.

same exact expression


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmh...I wonder with the 42-0 score with 9 minutes left, what else there left to see from Deimon other than probably some individual battles dealing with one's pride?


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 21, 2008)

Well if the Tenma guy was actually out then it's only 35-0 which is somewhat more reasonable in terms of catching up.

For some reason I don't think the manga will end with this match.


----------



## HO-OH (Jul 21, 2008)

hey what do you guys think of the english dub


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hiruma said:


> For some reason I don't think the manga will end with this match.



thats how i feel, it's not over yet.


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 21, 2008)

dehaloking said:


> hey what do you guys think of the english dub



holy shit it sucks balls like the one piece dub.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 21, 2008)

I could see a flash forward, maybe a little something there, but otherwise I really don't think there's much left to add. The series is coming to a close... The christmas bowl, Sena's fight against the true Eyeshield 21, and Monta trying to surpass Honjo and Taka are all right now. Making new goals after their initial goals are done is kind of boring. Especially since most of the characters have already broken natural high schooler physical abilities. To make someone even harder would be ridiculous.


----------



## HO-OH (Jul 21, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I could see a flash forward, maybe a little something there, but otherwise I really don't think there's much left to add. The series is coming to a close... The christmas bowl, Sena's fight against the true Eyeshield 21, and Monta trying to surpass Honjo and Taka are all right now. Making new goals after their initial goals are done is kind of boring. Especially since most of the characters have already broken natural high schooler physical abilities. To make someone even harder would be ridiculous.



i agree it would be best to have it end at the christmas bowl and see a epilouge time skip to see what happened to the devil bats.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2008)

dawindmaka said:


> holy shit it sucks balls like the one piece dub.


Only the 4Kids dub sucks. After they stopped it got awesome again


----------



## Biolink (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooooooh chapter 291 was badass.

LETS GO DEIMON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

I loved this issue, best chapter in a while fully reinforces why I love this series so much


----------



## TalikX (Jul 25, 2008)

If Deimon doesnt win this game...I will hate the author forever...I mean after looking at how much the team went just to see them lose is just so...anti-climatic. I hope their no huddle plan works and its not another "christ cross"


----------



## Akatora (Jul 26, 2008)

TalikX said:


> If Deimon doesnt win this game...I will hate the author forever...I mean after looking at how much the team went just to see them lose is just so...anti-climatic. I hope their no huddle plan works and its not another "christ cross"



But if they win there better be one hell of an explanation. 
It's kinda ridiculous if they catch up.

Though would be nice if the score is equal at a time and Musashi brings the winner through a kick(it's so damn rare we see that guy doing anything on field)


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 26, 2008)

I like this chapter...At least those Deimon never thought of giving up the match.

and Hiruma's speech always full of lies...Cant trust this guys at all, isnt it? I bet that probably  Mamori is the only person can see through all his lies...


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 26, 2008)

here's my prediction: the last play will be 'Teikoku Alexanders' and then a number. 

And since the game hasn't ended yet, it'll show a very cool montage with all of them determined to win, so they eliminate the first number and score a touch down.


----------



## Biolink (Jul 26, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> I like this chapter...At least those Deimon never thought of giving up the match.
> 
> and Hiruma's speech always full of lies...Cant trust this guys at all, isnt it? I bet that probably  Mamori is the only person can see through all his lies...



Reminds me of that one Teikoku player with the lip ring.

"Everything that guy has said thus far has been a lie"

Then everybody else is like

"Lol you just now noticed this"


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 26, 2008)

Great ****ing Chapter ! 

The Ha Bros & "Hugo!" pulled thru, and page 10 was awesome, I saw it coming xD. 

Love the teams spirit!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jul 29, 2008)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> here's my prediction: the last play will be 'Teikoku Alexanders' and then a number.
> 
> And since the game hasn't ended yet, it'll show a very cool montage with all of them determined to win, so they eliminate the first number and score a touch down.



AWESOME!!! , I second that prediction.


----------



## Gene (Aug 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAH!


----------



## kchi55 (Aug 1, 2008)

epic... fucking... chapter...
looks like they still have a chance to win after all


----------



## TalikX (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome chapter! I'm glad Monta finally beat Taka and made him come down to earth, I can't wait to find out how Sena will get his touchdown.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty good, now we just need the reff to find a rule broken and cansel it and the Devilbats will have quite the trouble to get through.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually clapped my hands slowly at such display of awesome...

but I'm saving the "FUCK YEAR" for when it's a truly confirmed touchdown ...


----------



## Biolink (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah I got a little bit of a sinking feeling in my stomach as well that it could be reversed.

Going under the assumption that it wasn't.

That was too beast when Sena came up and blocked Taka.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 1, 2008)

Bout time they got a touchdown.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 1, 2008)

If I was Teikoku I'd be freaked out right now - they beat one of their aces, and even if isn't a touchdown (which I reckon it should be), it shows that they've underestimated Deimon. 

Now it's Sena's turn!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 1, 2008)

One chapter seems to have erased the past 3. Dare I say it monta looks kinda gar. Ramen you really wrong, taka wasn't underestimating monta at all, monta completely owned him, dare I say it....monta pwned him max. I love this because Alexanders who are fighting at 100%, is going to get pwned by 999% Deimon win.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 2, 2008)

That was a pretty fucking awesome chapter, I especially loved Montas little bit about suzuna not cheering too early, sena to the rescue and epic deimon <3 I really hope there's nothing that counts that out .__.

*touchdown max*


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes!!!!

*TOUCHDOWN MA~~~~~~~X!!!!!*


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah ! Finally a TOUCHDOWN !!!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

HELL YES


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> That was a pretty fucking awesome chapter, I especially loved Montas little bit about suzuna not cheering too early, sena to the rescue and epic deimon <3 I really hope there's nothing that counts that out .__.
> 
> *touchdown max*





TenshiOni said:


> Yes!!!!
> 
> *TOUCHDOWN MA~~~~~~~X!!!!!*





Kilowog said:


> HELL YES



This.

FUCK YES!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fuckin' Awesome Chapter ! 

Sena coming to the rescue and Monta's touchdown scream was epic !


----------



## Munak (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope the opening image for the next chapter isn't a ref blowing his whistle...

Seriously, though, Hiruma is a real devil. Wasting all those chapters for this.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Hell YES!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 5, 2008)

Sena x Suzuna practically confirmed.

Monta got a great moment, now it's time for the rest of the team to show up in line. I can't help but think they're going to try to get the 2-point conversion, only to fail thrice. 60-yard Magnum to tie the game, tbh.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, no discussion on 293?

Epic chapter was epic. I can't wait to see what Hiruma's explanation for all this is.


----------



## Gary (Aug 9, 2008)

Im going to laugh hard if he doesn't catch the ball .


----------



## Gene (Aug 9, 2008)

Go, Kurita!


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 9, 2008)

Im curious on how Hiruma thinks its better to do this late in the game


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 9, 2008)

Kurita


----------



## Biolink (Aug 9, 2008)

Another chapter that was fire.




Lord Genome said:


> Im curious on how Hiruma thinks its better to do this late in the game




I'm thinking because Teikoku will have less time to adjust since Deimon is pulling out all the stops in the 4th quarter.

Had Deimon started this plan early on, Teikoku would have had more time to adjust(Since the team is chock full of Genius's and Allstars after all) and eventually they would have found ways to counter all of Deimon's plays, thus leaving Deimon either dead in the water, or a very angry Hiruma drawing up ridiculous plays mid-game that probably wouldn't work. More than likely both.

For example since being beaten Taka is super charged, and his speed has increased. Better to only have to deal with that for 10 or so minutes as opposed to the entire game.

The entire plan seems wholly dependent on the score being workable(At least in terms of Eyeshield scoring), and the timing. For the remainder of the game Deimon has to keep throwing fresh plays and looks at Teikoku or Teikoku will adjust and that'll be the end of Deimon.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 9, 2008)

Finally, they counter-attack !

and i hope they going to maintain their counterattack for now..I dont see how they going to win if Teikoku get another touchdown.

Hiruma make everything into gold.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2008)

just read it, another nice solid chapter and so glad to see the brilliance of last chapter wasn't an undone with the touchdown being denied.



> For example since being beaten Taka is super charged, and his speed has increased. Better to only have to deal with that for 10 or so minutes as opposed to the entire game.



whilst that might be the case it seems like it'd be much better to deal with super charged Taka whilst you are level or around level on points than dealing with a super charged Taka and attempting to claw back a mass of points in 10 minutes...

I think there's something else behind it for Hiruma but I dunno D:

Kuritas zone blitz was good stuff and I hope next chapter we see another deimon touchdown


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2008)

Pretty good chapter. Deimon's counter attack wasn't just all smoke and mirrors. They shown how resourceful they can be as well as attacking with straight up power when need be...

Kurita at the end most likely exemplifies Demion's mentality for the rest of the 4th quarter.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 9, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> just read it, another nice solid chapter and so glad to see the brilliance of last chapter wasn't an undone with the touchdown being denied.
> 
> 
> 
> whilst that might be the case it seems like it'd be much better to deal with super charged Taka whilst you are level or around level on points than dealing with a super charged Taka and attempting to claw back a mass of points in 10 minutes...


Funny sig 

Anyway like I said earlier. Players that get performance increase like Taka because he's pumped of adrenaline won't matter, or could become less of a factor while they are still adjusting to Deimon that can score at will all of a sudden.

That goes to say, you may get a short time of dominance over him while he's still learning, but I would not want to deal with that for the entire game. Not to forget that he isn't the only player that is considered an Allstar caliber talent on their team. We seem to see a little bit differently here


----------



## TalikX (Aug 9, 2008)

KURITA!!!! Catch that ball and plow through everyone for the touchdown! YA HA!

I expect Yukimitsu to do some damage soon


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

hell yes the return of Mini devil bat


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll lol if Kurita misses the catch but it bounces off his belly and someone else gets it. 
If not, I feel bad for whoever tries to tackle Kurita.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 9, 2008)

DEIMON DEIMON DEIMON!...


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 10, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> DEIMON DEIMON DEIMON!...



*Continues Chant*


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2008)

*keeps the chant going*

deimon deimon deimon



> I expect Yukimitsu to do some damage soon



almost forgot about yukimitsu xDD


----------



## Gary (Aug 10, 2008)

If I was at the game I would be chanting deimon , but if looks like the plot is the only way for them to win , in less the mangaka can explain every thing fully , so it isn't like ' THE QB TRIPS OVER A ROCK SHE BROKE HER ARM "


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fuckin' Deimon ! Yes ! 

Kurita has to catch the ball, if he misses it it'll be funny tho. xD


----------



## ★StarStorm (Aug 13, 2008)

TalikX said:


> KURITA!!!! Catch that ball and plow through everyone for the touchdown! YA HA!
> 
> I expect Yukimitsu to do some damage soon



Hell yeah Yukimitsu. >!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh
My
Fucking
God

That color spread.

Holy shit


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah, he really does turn out some awesome artwork.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2008)

ES21 always has great color spreads. It's just this one beats out any others. =D


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

hehe it does look pretty damn special, can't wait for a big version of it ^^


----------



## faults (Aug 21, 2008)

Is that Mamori on the right under Hiruma? She looks extremely different.

Can't wait for the outcome of this match between Deimon and the Alexanders :d


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy Shit what a fucking Spread


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _re new chapter_ 



Kurita drops the catch ><


----------



## Junas (Aug 21, 2008)

That color spread is awesome, I can't think of any other spread that comes close to it except the one with the all-stars cover. I did not notice that there were side shots of Sena and Yamato as one face. Barely missed that!


----------



## TalikX (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm gonna be really sad when this manga is over...I really enjoyed the anime/manga from chapter 1. It was just so much fun reading it is pretty much unforgettable.


----------



## Gary (Aug 21, 2008)

The color spread looks fucking awesome.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Aug 21, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> *Spoiler*: _re new chapter_
> 
> 
> 
> Kurita drops the catch ><



FUCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

I pretty much had the same thoughts lol ^^


----------



## Gene (Aug 22, 2008)

*[Franky-House] Eyeshield 21 - Chapter 294*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, I was expecting another turnover when Teikoku got the ball again but they actually scored a touchdown at the end. ):


----------



## faults (Aug 22, 2008)

ROFL

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sena seems to always catch those near fail passes doesn't he lol.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

ooh chapter out, excellent, I shall read immediately ^^


----------



## Heero (Aug 22, 2008)

faults said:


> ROFL
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


lol now that i think about it, its true


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

That touchdown was cruel. 

But Yamato is incredibly strong nonetheless.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 22, 2008)

Fricken awesome color spread.

Oh man..nail to the coffin.


----------



## Gary (Aug 22, 2008)

Gene said:


> *[Franky-House] Eyeshield 21 - Chapter 294*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



    .


----------



## TEK (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That last page really left it ambiguous as to whether or not he's holding the ball. I can only hope that someone on Deimon Screwbited him thus keeping the score 35-16.


----------



## kchi55 (Aug 22, 2008)

For the record, that little bump by Kurita that knocked over the Teikoku receiver should've been considered pass interference.


----------



## faults (Aug 22, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> For the record, that little bump by Kurita that knocked over the Teikoku receiver should've been considered pass interference.



yea but its a manga, if they were actually playing strictly to football rules, a lot of shit thats gone on in the past games could be considered penalties lmao


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to agree that color spread is awesome. Eyeshield 21 art is really good. .

Kurita dropping the ball made me lol


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 22, 2008)

faults said:


> yea but its a manga, if they were actually playing strictly to football rules, a lot of shit thats gone on in the past games could be considered penalties lmao



Hell Gaou wouldn't even be allowed to play >>


----------



## Biolink (Aug 22, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> For the record, that little bump by Kurita that knocked over the Teikoku receiver should've been considered pass interference.



If you get to the ball at the same time it's fair game for the Defender and Kurita.

It's strongly dependent on the Officials to call that one or not, but Kurita was the inside man, and the Teikoku defender was behind him. They'll usually allow a little contact if it's obvious that the defender will be the one intercepting the ball. It was in the air up for grab's, but Kurita basically can't help it that he is so big that the guy bounced off of him.

Link removed



By definition Pass Interference is a penalty that occurs when a player interferes with an eligible receiver's ability to make a fair attempt to catch a forward pass. Pass interference may include tripping, pushing, pulling, or cutting in front of the receiver or pulling on the receiver's arms.

However like I said earlier



> Once a forward pass is in the air it is a loose ball and thus any eligible receiver may try to catch it (all defensive players are eligible receivers). When a defensive player catches a forward pass it is an interception and his team gains possession of the ball. *Some actions that are defined as pass interference may be overlooked if the defender is attempting to catch or bat the ball rather than focusing on the receiver.*



As long as Kurita clearly tried to make a play on the ball which he was, bumping the man off of him(Intentionally or Unintentionally) shouln't be a factor.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 22, 2008)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUCK ...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a couple of probs with the color spread though.

Sure its fricken awesome but wheres Riku? and Taka? The chameleon dude is way too big imo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2008)

Just when Deimon finally got something going Teikoku smashed any real hopes with that dominating drive


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 22, 2008)

Woulda been kinda predictable if they didn't though.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

awesome spread is awesome


----------



## Batman (Aug 23, 2008)

So was his other manga about the window washer of the future a one shot or  . . .

on topic:

I still think that if deimon wins this game it would be kinda dumb. I want them to have a very close game, but lose. Maybe have individual wins and losses between the match ups but lose the game overall.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Woulda been kinda predictable if they didn't though.



yeah, I think this adds a bit of spice back into the mix now.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kilowog said:


> awesome spread is awesome






the art is always a pleasure on the eyes


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 23, 2008)

Great chapter, and ES21's colorings are *always* awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Woulda been kinda predictable if they didn't though.



I think Teikoku continuing to stomp Deimon *is* Predictable and what should happen.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2008)

do we start to think that perhaps deimon won't win the game but we will see everyone manage at some point to beat their particular opponent?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> do we start to think that perhaps deimon won't win the game but we will see everyone manage at some point to beat their particular opponent?



At the outset of the match it looked like it was going to be all about individual matchups. It almost feels like the first Deimon versus Oujou match where you can forsee Sena somehow besting Shin at some point but obviously not winning the game. Now, you have everyone testing their abilities and putting their training and game experience to the test to see how far they've come. 

But an unholy thrashing is still to come...and yes the score can lie. Even if the final score is close, the winner of the match will most likely be Teikoku because of their overall superior strenght.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, my guess is the game will end like Deimons game against the Aliens.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 23, 2008)

In my opinion..Deimon should win the match...even it is meant to struggle in the end.

I kinda hate a "sad" ending for the sport manga...


----------



## faults (Aug 24, 2008)

Biolink said:


> If you get to the ball at the same time it's fair game for the Defender and Kurita.
> 
> It's strongly dependent on the Officials to call that one or not, but Kurita was the inside man, and the Teikoku defender was behind him. They'll usually allow a little contact if it's obvious that the defender will be the one intercepting the ball. It was in the air up for grab's, but Kurita basically can't help it that he is so big that the guy bounced off of him.
> 
> ...



Oh yea, Kurita made an amazing effort for the ball, he kind of put too much effort into it though


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 24, 2008)

lol @ Kurita, Hiruma better find a way to prevent Taka and Yamato from making plays/touchdowns or else Deimon is screwed.


----------



## TEK (Aug 24, 2008)

Was it just me but didn't Hiruma seem very surprised when Sena grabbed the ball after Kurita's missed catch? I mean I expected Teikoku to be shocked but Hiruma too?!! I guess this could mean that Sena is becoming so reliable to even Hiruma is amazed.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 26, 2008)

that's expected from Sena.


----------



## Sai (Aug 26, 2008)

hi, i'm thinking of reading this manga online first before purchasing its boxself at a video shop.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 27, 2008)

yea, it's always better to read before watching.


----------



## TEK (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea, you won't regret it. This manga is hecka good. The anime does differ from it quite a bit though but the storyline is generally the same.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 29, 2008)

New chapter is win

Also Hiruma is risking losing the game to hope that Sena beats Yamato T_T


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 29, 2008)

and it looks like taki just came up with a gd idea


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

Damnit! I thought we were gonna get to see Hiruma's father!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Aug 29, 2008)

Question for you all:

If we replaced Sena with Shin, do you think Shin would be able to get past Yamato?

Personally, I think Shin is a better athlete than Sena in every way (except speed; they tie)

Yamato would have a lot of trouble against Shin.

I think Gaou for sure could just obliterate Yamato.


----------



## TEK (Aug 29, 2008)

First of all, I have to say that this last chapter was just pure awesome.   Hiruma trusting Sena to that extent was hecka touching. Sena has to defeat Yamato now!!!!

As for your question, I think Shin may be able to do slightly better in that it'd be tougher for Yamato to stop him but it wouldn't be that much better. Sena's small body is the key to this victory in that by going below, his size will allow him to beat Yamato.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Aug 29, 2008)

TEK said:


> First of all, I have to say that this last chapter was just pure awesome.   Hiruma trusting Sena to that extent was hecka touching. Sena has to defeat Yamato now!!!!
> 
> As for your question, I think Shin may be able to do slightly better in that it'd be tougher for Yamato to stop him but it wouldn't be that much better. Sena's small body is the key to this victory in that by going below, his size will allow him to beat Yamato.



Hadn't thought about it that way.

I figured that Shin's 4.2 sec/40m spear tackle would pwn the balls off 90% of teikoku (except Karin; she doesn't have balls).

But Shin isn't a running-back, he's a defensive-back after all.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

Monta: *REVENGE!!! *


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 29, 2008)

Lol when Monta tried to catch that kick i imagined him getting hit in the face


----------



## Heero (Aug 29, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Lol when Monta tried to catch that kick i imagined him getting hit in the face




so i wasnt the only one


----------



## Marsala (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Question for you all:
> 
> If we replaced Sena with Shin, do you think Shin would be able to get past Yamato?
> 
> Personally, I think Shin is a better athlete than Sena in every way (except speed; they tie)


Sena is shorter, so his legs are probably faster than Shin's. This may extend to his whole body; he is naturally more acrobatic and maneuverable than Shin. Also, in order to knock down Agon, his reflexes must at least rival the Godspeed Impulse.

Shin will always be better defensively, but Sena should remain stronger offensively.



> Yamato would have a lot of trouble against Shin.


Maybe... but probably not. Yamato's biggest gimmick is that he can't be tackled by a single opponent. If Agon hadn't retreated, Yamato would have unceremoniously dragged him along the ground, just as he did to Sena. I think that Shin _would_ be able to tackle him by the end of the match, but he would have to work as hard at it as Sena is working now.



> I think Gaou for sure could just obliterate Yamato.


Gaou would not match up directly against Yamato; he targets the quarterback. Teikoku supposedly had some other method of dealing with him... though they certainly haven't handled Kurita very well.


----------



## Severnaruto (Aug 30, 2008)

They've still been able to contain Kurita much of the time, though, letting Karin have time to get those passes off--not to mention that she's the 'master of dodging,' I doubt Gaou would have an easy time breaking her down.


----------



## TEK (Aug 30, 2008)

I think Kurita and Sena should do a combo play to take down Karin. Have Kurita charge in with his power and force her to dodge a certain direction only to have Sena lightspeed tackle her there.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2008)

Marsala said:


> Sena is shorter, so his legs are probably faster than Shin's. This may extend to his whole body; he is naturally more acrobatic and maneuverable than Shin. Also, in order to knock down Agon, his reflexes must at least rival the Godspeed Impulse.


Wait when did Sena knock down Agon? The only time he did was when he smacked his helmet and Agon could use his Godspeed Impuls since he couldnt see.


----------



## TEK (Aug 30, 2008)

Yea, that's the only time Sena knocked down Agon. It was quite amazing when he did it too. But yea, I think that's the time he's referring to.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Aug 30, 2008)

Marsala said:


> Maybe... but probably not. Yamato's biggest gimmick is that he can't be tackled by a single opponent. If Agon hadn't retreated, Yamato would have unceremoniously dragged him along the ground, just as he did to Sena. I think that Shin _would_ be able to tackle him by the end of the match, but he would have to work as hard at it as Sena is working now.



Imagine a 4.2s/40m human missile running at you. He can bench 145kgs for breakfast.
Now imagine another human missile, at the same speed. He can only bench 45kgs. Plus, he's a little more than half the weight and size of the first guy.

Now are you saying that Shin would have to work as hard as Sena is working now?



Marsala said:


> Gaou would not match up directly against Yamato; he targets the quarterback.



Gaou also owned Tetsuma, Riku, and the rest of the Seibu gunman. But against Teikoku, we will never know because Hakushuu lost against Deimon.



Marsala said:


> Teikoku supposedly had some other method of dealing with him... though they certainly haven't handled Kurita very well.



What was the entire first half then? Kurita couldn't even utilize his strength that much; Karin dodges him, Yamato is smart enough not to run near him, Hercules utilizes combo-plays, and all of the first string are natural sprinters. Kurita can't even touch people that are running away from him.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Imagine a 4.2s/40m human missile running at you. He can bench 145kgs for breakfast.
> Now imagine another human missile, at the same speed. He can only bench 45kgs. Plus, he's a little more than half the weight and size of the first guy.
> 
> Now are you saying that Shin would have to work as hard as Sena is working now?





I'm not even sure if Shin could overcome Yamato at all.  It looks like only an increase in Sena's speed or an incredible new move (most likely) will be able to get past that monster.


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

Good chapter, now it seems like sena will surpass him at the last moment and that last moment will be enough to win.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Aug 30, 2008)

Kage no Yume said:


> I'm not even sure if Shin could overcome Yamato at all.  It looks like only an increase in Sena's speed or an incredible new move (most likely) will be able to get past that monster.



That picture only reinforces my third point about how Kurita isn't obliterating Teikoku like toothpicks.

I really doubt Sena could run any faster. 4.2 seconds / 40 m dash is at the limits of human performance; if he got any faster, he'd be superhuman. That one part at the end of Ojou - Deimon match was a plothole and realistically impossible.
At this point, I'd say we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> That picture only reinforces my third point about how Kurita isn't obliterating Teikoku like toothpicks.
> 
> I really doubt Sena could run any faster. 4.2 seconds / 40 m dash is at the limits of human performance; if he got any faster, he'd be superhuman. That one part at the end of Ojou - Deimon match was a plothole and realistically impossible.
> At this point, I'd say we'll just have to wait and see what happens.



The fastest  40 yard dash was under 4.2


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2008)

Actually, Shin would do fine if he went low and lifted Yamato off his legs.  And he has more than enough strength to lift him, and enough speed to have a good balance before lifting him.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 30, 2008)

Marsala said:


> Sena is shorter, so his legs are probably faster than Shin's. This may extend to his whole body; he is naturally more acrobatic and maneuverable than Shin. Also, in order to knock down Agon, his reflexes must at least rival the Godspeed Impulse.



When did Speed work that way?

Most of the best Sprinters in the world have long legs, usually are taller than the average joe, and most of the time are pretty well built from the head, all the way down to the legs(Between Shinn and Sena as sprinters who do you think that describes better?). That does not mean that shorter people can't run faster than people with longer legs.

The idea is that shorter people can bring up there legs faster to begin running again, but taller people have longer strides.

This is where explosiveness comes in. Speed isn't determined by how long . your legs are, but usually how fast you can bring your leg up and extend your other leg, after your foot hit's the ground. You want to take moderately big strides, but get your foot up as fast as possible, so you can begin striding with the other leg.

Under normal circumstances their speed is about even, but when Sena gets super determined, he becomes fast enough to just be out of the reach of Shinn.

As for as acrobatics, that one really is easily Sena. Tall acrobats are not as common.

His reflexes are awesome, but I highly doubt they rival the God Speed Impulse. That was really weird. One could probably say Agon just anticipated wrongly, thinking that Sena wouldn't ever try to directly run him down, and he ended up paying for it. He ran dead into him, they hit helmets, Agon took a swipe at an already moving Sena, and by then it was too late for anybody to try to catch up to Sena.


----------



## TalikX (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> That picture only reinforces my third point about how Kurita isn't obliterating Teikoku like toothpicks.
> 
> I really doubt Sena could run any faster. 4.2 seconds / 40 m dash is at the limits of human performance; if he got any faster, he'd be superhuman. That one part at the end of Ojou - Deimon match was a plothole and realistically impossible.
> At this point, I'd say we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


While getting past 4.2 is hard, its not impossible


In the manga its been said he runs 4.2 but really what are the odds he runs that exact number and that both of them run that exact number...runners have differences of a hundreth of a second and IMO that can be the deciding factor here.

EDIT: I just noticed someone tagged this thread "honjou taga". I loled.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 31, 2008)

HOLY CRAP. Darrell Green. 4.09?! Thats inhuman..

Cant see how Deimon can some back from this one..


----------



## TEK (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess it's settled. Sena must become like Darrell Green then and become superhuman like. Then and only then can Sena become unstoppable. 

On a more serious note, I would like to see Sena improve by a tenth of a second but it probably won't happen. He'll have to defeat Yamato with his current skills and perhaps a new technique.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 1, 2008)

Improve AND think of a new skill in less than 5 mins. Oh man, not even Shin can do it. I think Hiruma still has something up his sleeve.


----------



## TEK (Sep 1, 2008)

Hiruma definitely has a plan up his sleeve, but it's all dependent on Sena. For his plan to work, Sena must beat Yamato. Only then can he unleash his devilish schemes. I really hope Sena overcomes Yamato this next chapter without screwing up the first time (although this is unlikely). He will probably beat him next chapter but it'll most likely be on his 2nd try. Either way, I just hope that he does so the DevilBats have a chance to win this game.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 1, 2008)

We already know it has something to do with the "underneath" plan Taki suggested since Yamato looked pretty surpised.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 1, 2008)

Monta has proved his awesomeness, so it's only right Sena gets to business, great idea Taki had, xD. Can't wait to see it next chapter.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 2, 2008)

I still think if Gaoh was in Kurita's place he could have stopped him..


----------



## Gary (Sep 2, 2008)

How much longer till you think the seris will end?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a feeling the series will go on after Hiruma, Kurita, and Musashi graduate, but u'll never know.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

Kancent said:


> I still think if Gaoh was in Kurita's place he could have stopped him..


Doubt it, Gaoh is the exact same strength wise as Kurita. He only lost cause of lack of experiance.


----------



## TEK (Sep 3, 2008)

Gary said:


> How much longer till you think the seris will end?



I'm fairly certain that this series will end after this match. There may be a couple chapters after it showing the conclusion of the match and possibly some SenaxSuzuna or Hiruma/Mamori moments. We may also see the last half of the final chapter showing us what becomes of our favorite team in the future. My guess is that the manga will wrap up in December around Christmas time so maybe around 10-12 more chapters left.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok just a thought, judgng from how theyve been doing so far would the Devil bats still have a shot at winning if Yamato actualy brought Agon on the team?

Cause all three of those people on one team is scary.


----------



## TEK (Sep 3, 2008)

While I would like to say yes, I unfortunately would have to say no. Adding Agon to the team is just overkill. Monta technically hasn't beaten Taka yet. Even on the play where he double duked and caught it, Taka would have taken it away if not for Sena's block. Sena has yet to beat Yamato and unless his new technique is godly, I don't think he could beat Yamato AND Agon.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 3, 2008)

If Agon was on the team Deimon'd have no chance.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 4, 2008)

Agon on the other side of Taka.

That's overkill.

Who'd mark Agon?

Probably Sena since he has the most Speed, but more than likely not all that good.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 5, 2008)

a 4th dimensional run?

 i wonder how he pulled that one off


----------



## Ricky (Sep 5, 2008)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm also wondering wth happened.


----------



## Heero (Sep 5, 2008)

lol so he beat 4.2 by a big margin or what?


----------



## Majeh (Sep 5, 2008)

296 was a great chapter. I cant wait to see how the hell he just did that.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 5, 2008)

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!*

Yeaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2008)

Heero said:


> lol so he beat 4.2 by a big margin or what?



there is no margin, he has entered into the gar force


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't wait for next weeks chapter


----------



## Vodrake (Sep 5, 2008)

Sena's mastered the Speed Force


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 5, 2008)

Pfft, Sena's in god mode now. Too late for Yamato.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 5, 2008)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

what the fuck

what the fuck

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED


IT WAS AWESOME


----------



## Batman (Sep 5, 2008)

TalikX said:


> What. The. Fuck.



Seconded. I don't know what to make of that last page.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe he just did a very complicated back and forth motion in a split second.

Like stepped back and then propelled forward, which made it look like time was reversed. 

Sena just realised that speed isn't always about a linear run. He's as fast going backwards as he is going forwards, or something of that sort.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 5, 2008)

second chapter this week that makes me go WTF? 
i hope the trend continues


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 5, 2008)

I didn't see that one comming...


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 5, 2008)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOO SENA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

I really didn't see this coming.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopefully Sena's little stunt won't make everyone else have super time altering powers.

I don't want it to pull a PoT.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2008)

I love this page for some reason


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Sep 5, 2008)

wha..... the explanation for this would be interesting


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

I think next chapter they will explain it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2008)

sena activated infinite GAR.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 5, 2008)

Sena's new nickname is now Chuck Norris not Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

Sena is offically gar.


----------



## TEK (Sep 5, 2008)

What the heck.....that's all I can say....what did Sena do there. The back step theory seems the most plausible but just wow. It's like he said. He is now THE REAL EYESHIELD 21. 

@Lord Genome: I love that page too.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2008)

eyeshield 21; when someone is entering the speed force, you probably want to shield your eyes for 21 seconds. other wise the gar will blind you.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 5, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hopefully Sena's little stunt won't make everyone else have super time altering powers.
> 
> I don't want it to pull a PoT.



Seriously man... one of the reasons I loved this series was because, though it is a manga, it still stayed somewhat realistic, unlike PoT's PWNage/Super Saiyan moves. 

And WTH, he reversed time?! I seriously hope theres a good explanation for this.... but it was pretty freaking awesome when Sena went all "I'M THE REAL EYESHIELD 21 FTW!!!!"


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm kind of disappointed about this. This is high school football in Japan, not Sci-fi. Did Sena really just run so fast that he broke into the 4th dimension? Really? I was hoping for a more realistic defeat to Yamato. Time Traveling is just a little too ridiculous. I just hope they explain it more realistically next chapter.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 5, 2008)

THE F-!?...


He stopped completely an instant before being tackled (Yamato catching a target that isn't actually where he expects it to be) and then kept going at max speed? (for Yamato it'd be as if time went back because Sena is again right in front of him at the moment he was going to catch him)...

it's the only thing I can think to explain it ...


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 5, 2008)

C'mon guys, he obviously didn't really reverse time. Do you think that the Devilbat Ghost really creates ghostly Senas that confuse the enemy? Of course not, it's just a metaphor for Sena's agility. 

My guess is that this new technique is a kind of optical illusion created by Sena's extremely fast footwork, or something.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^ Still, they stressed the time factor, and even Hiruma, who normally has an understanding about ppl's special abilities, was completely and utterly flipping out


----------



## dmw83 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sena just went Marc 1 and went super sonic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2008)

Dear Godddddddddddddddddddddd

The 4th Dimension?!

Well, Sena needed something extreme to get through Yamato and I guess using _time_ itself is one way to go


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 6, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 football was never realistic to begin with

Sena the time traveler


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 6, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ Still, they stressed the time factor, and even Hiruma, who normally has an understanding about ppl's special abilities, was completely and utterly flipping out



We haven't seen Hiruma's reaction. I think the panel you're thinking of is *Taka* saying "What the hell?"


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow I like this lol. So unrealistic but so amazing. I wanna see how this turns out.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 6, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> I'm kind of disappointed about this. This is high school football in Japan, not Sci-fi. Did Sena really just run so fast that he broke into the 4th dimension? Really? I was hoping for a more realistic defeat to Yamato. Time Traveling is just a little too ridiculous. I just hope they explain it more realistically next chapter.



They always do.

This isn't the Prince of Tennis, where the only explanation is that the Players are to damn awesome(Okay, the players are well above high School level, but at leas they bother explaining how they do some of the stuff that they do).


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 6, 2008)

What am I just read?

Sena reverse the time..OMG....


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> THE F-!?...
> 
> 
> He stopped completely an instant before being tackled (Yamato catching a target that isn't actually where he expects it to be) and then kept going at max speed? (for Yamato it'd be as if time went back because Sena is again right in front of him at the moment he was going to catch him)...
> ...



This is probably the best explanation on Sena's move, yet I'm still stuck on "WTF just happened" moment.


----------



## Gary (Sep 6, 2008)

I still can't think that the author is using logic in that move.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 6, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> We haven't seen Hiruma's reaction. I think the panel you're thinking of is *Taka* saying "What the hell?"



I'm sorry. Ur rite. The hair is extremely alike so I could have sworn that was Hiruma


----------



## Ephemere (Sep 6, 2008)

I just thought Id post to remind you that Hiruma is like the coolest character ever.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 6, 2008)

Gary said:


> I still can't think that the author is using logic in that move.



I'm 95 percent sure there will be logic with it, I doubt the mangaka will just start to using extremely unrealistic methods right before the manga ends since most of the stuff done so far is somewhat realistic and possible.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2008)

Why does it feel like Eyeshield will end at 300? And honestly the last move wasn't as spectacular as the moves Sena came up with in previous matches, nothing compared to the first time we saw Devilbat Ghost.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 6, 2008)

It's only been one chapter, let's wait for an explanation atleast.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Sep 7, 2008)

I reckon the explanation would be on Sena's ability to change the pace of his runs.


----------



## TEK (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm really excited to see this next chapter. More so than the explanations, I can't wait to see the reactions of everybody, especially Agon. I don't know why but I really love it when he's shocked by something and gets pissed. Somehow, that just makes my day. 

In order to make the comeback complete, they still need to stop Yamato and his Caesar Charge eventually. While Sena's move defeats Yamato when they're on offense, how are they gonna beat him on defense?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG what the hell did Sena just do?

Can't wait !


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 9, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 has just jumped the shark  

Most likely Sena just faked Yamato out XD


----------



## Gary (Sep 9, 2008)

TalikX said:


> I'm 95 percent sure there will be logic with it, I doubt the mangaka will just start to using extremely unrealistic methods right before the manga ends since most of the stuff done so far is somewhat realistic and possible.



well I'm thinking he did some thing like steping backwards while his body is still foward so it seems like a ghost.

Also this was stolen from a anon on /a/


----------



## TEK (Sep 9, 2008)

Yea it's definitely something logical but done in such a way that almost seems impossible to do. As in it's just another awesome move that can be done in real life but could never have as much of an amazing effect as it does in ES21.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 10, 2008)

I want the chapter now !


----------



## Gary (Sep 10, 2008)

Any one seen spoilers?


----------



## Heero (Sep 10, 2008)

Gary said:


> Any one seen spoilers?



*Spoiler*: _heres some_ 






JC123 said:


> セナは一歩下がって抜き去る技
> Sena has taken a step at surpassing (Yamato)
> 
> ヒルマはスピード・キャッチ・パワーが揃ったと言う
> ...


Taken from mangahelpers


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 11, 2008)

Must.... Resist.... Urge to.... Look....


----------



## Layko (Sep 12, 2008)

According to me, Yamato will defeat Sena again


----------



## TEK (Sep 12, 2008)

In my opinion, considering the time left, I think Sena will win this one. I also think he will continue win when they are on offense. I just don't know how they're gonna stop Yamato when he has the ball because I can't even picture the new move being able to stop Yamato's Caesar Charge.


----------



## Layko (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe, they'll stop Yamato and Teikikoku's coach will decide to put Agon Kongo on the field. Don't forget that he has signed at Teikoku...


----------



## TEK (Sep 13, 2008)

No he didn't. He wanted to go to Teikoku to defeat Sena now instead of waiting until the next tournament. But since Yamato defeated Agon in their one-on-one, Agon didn't join them. Agon realized after their little match that Yamato was superior to him and that there was no way Sena could beat him and he would be completely crushed. So now Agon is in the stands just watching the match.


----------



## Death (Sep 13, 2008)

That won't happen.  When transferring to another team, you have to wait a certain amount of time.  Look at chapter in which he went up against Yamato.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 13, 2008)

Where Da fuck is my chapter arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhh


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah even KHR is out where the hell is eyeshield


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2008)

*this chapter was made a fucking win*

chapter 297
I'll Drink it....if I get the boy too

page4 missing from above link, it's here
I'll Drink it....if I get the boy too


----------



## Segan (Sep 13, 2008)

Once again we are caught in awe by Sena. And Musashi's kick looks truly powerful.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2008)

YAHA!!! Enough with that stinky pre cum.  Let it go, old man.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 13, 2008)

*GAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR*

Sena is soloing people Agon style now.

Wooooooooooooooooo the greatest manga


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome chapter!

But the name of Sena's new run sounds kinda...

lame.

Devil 4 dimension?


And Musashi's kick was awesome.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2008)

Freaking awesome chapter

Lol so Sena's run isn't as logic-defying as we thought. Musashi's kicks are way over exaggerated though.

Oh yeah, and Monta has a bullet proof ass.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 13, 2008)

AWESOME!!!! OMG!!!! and i do agree that the name of the move was super lame, but was AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Sep 13, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> AWESOME!!!! OMG!!!! and i do agree that the name of the move was super lame, but was AMAZING!!!!



Yes I agree that the move was awesome.

I'm glad that Sena actually didn't go back in time by running faster than the speed of light. 

Making a logical explanation within the limit of human performance is much better.

But isn't this kinda like.... Rodeo Drive? Kinda?


----------



## TalikX (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I was right, this move did have a logical explanation . To the above poster, I'm pretty sure in the rodeo drive Riku doesn't step back.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 13, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Yes I agree that the move was awesome.
> 
> I'm glad that Sena actually didn't go back in time by running faster than the speed of light.
> 
> ...



Not really.

Riku doesn't step backward.

To do Rodeo Drive while you are running, you bob the top half of your body forward over and over again like a lunge, and it makes you go a little bit faster. It's a forward run though


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 13, 2008)

Good chapter was good, things are heating up again.


----------



## Batman (Sep 13, 2008)

Is this really an accurate translation? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Precum? Really?


----------



## Biolink (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes it is an accurate translation. I checked Manga helpers translations and they were all the same


----------



## Batman (Sep 13, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Yes it is an accurate translation. I checked Manga helpers translations and they were all the same



lmao that makes it that much funnier. I wonder what the "official" translation will be in America.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 13, 2008)

XD

No idea. Should be interesting


----------



## TalikX (Sep 13, 2008)

Perhaps the mangaka has a perverted side to him


----------



## Heero (Sep 13, 2008)

Batman said:


> Is this really an accurate translation?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


i lol'd when i seen that

oh well the move was simple as i thought it would be but still nice


----------



## Gary (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm reading it right now and


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 13, 2008)

Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## TalikX (Sep 13, 2008)

For the sake of having a cool name for the move they should remove the '4' part and make it something like devil dimensional run, or just devil dimension.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 13, 2008)

YA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...

I swear I could hear it damn ...


----------



## Gary (Sep 13, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> YA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...
> 
> I swear I could hear it damn ...



Hear what....?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Sep 13, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Yes I agree that the move was awesome.
> 
> I'm glad that Sena actually didn't go back in time by running faster than the speed of light.
> 
> ...



Nah. Rodeo drive is actually a fairly simple move u can perform in real life. All it is, is a quick change of pace by goose stepping (check wiki) during a run. What sena does is goes in reverse at the same speed he was going forward in, then changes direction again. Im upset that they really didnt show yamato's reaction much past the initial shocked face


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 13, 2008)

Yamato couldn't do anything else except


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 13, 2008)

^  that look suits him


----------



## Biolink (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn it would suck if Deimon still lost.

I'd fucking hate that.

Fuck losing endings


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Sep 14, 2008)

Gosh, this is why I said "Kinda"

And even then, 10004095345 guys say it's a completely different technique.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 14, 2008)

YA-HA !!!

I'm loving this comeback.


----------



## TEK (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know if everyone has read the chapter yet so I'll still use spoiler tags to be safe.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, that was an awesome chapter!!! 

Now, my main question is who will recover the fumbled ball. Will it be Deimon or Teikoku?

I personally think it has to be Deimon considering the time left. I personally hope that Toganou or Kuroki gets it since they've never scored before. I can't remember if Komusubi has ever scored either but I think he's the most likely one to recover this ball since he always seems to be the one that recovers the ball in these sorts of plays. 

I also hope that eventually, Yukimitsu and Taki will get passed to and score to show off the results of their training.


----------



## Gary (Sep 14, 2008)

TEK said:


> I don't know if everyone has read the chapter yet so I'll still use spoiler tags to be safe.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think sena will try to do it but some one like monta most likely will and since it's so close to the goal line if they pick it up they just have to walk a bit and TOUCH DOWN!


----------



## Biolink (Sep 14, 2008)

I just love that Sena is soloing people now because of his ability.

Haven't seen enough of that from Deimon players. It's more of a combination of great play from everybody.


----------



## Gary (Sep 14, 2008)

Biolink said:


> I just love that Sena is soloing people now because of his ability.
> 
> Haven't seen enough of that from Deimon players. It's more of a combination of great play from everybody.


Am I the only one hoping they show him in like 10 years in the future and show what that team has done?


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> YA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...
> 
> I swear I could hear it damn ...



yeah 

awesome chapter


----------



## Biolink (Sep 14, 2008)

Gary said:


> Am I the only one hoping they show him in like 10 years in the future and show what that team has done?



Nope, same here. Especially if they end up losing


----------



## TalikX (Sep 14, 2008)

In 10 years Sena will probably be playing for the chargers in the NFL


----------



## Akatora (Sep 14, 2008)

Gary said:


> Am I the only one hoping they show him in like 10 years in the future and show what that team has done?




Would be awesome. And that way they a narrow lose in the CB would feel more realistic.
As they say you learn more from a loss then a win.



Nice to finally see Musashi in action during a game. When was the last time we saw him take a kick on Field?(drawn)


----------



## Biolink (Sep 14, 2008)

TalikX said:


> In 10 years Sena will probably be playing for the chargers in the NFL



Nah, I think he'll be playing for the Chicago Bears.

They suck so they'll be getting high draft picks for a while  



Akatora said:


> Would be awesome. And that way they a narrow lose in the CB would feel more realistic.
> As they say you learn more from a loss then a win.



That's why I would have a problem with Deimon losing.

What does that teach the kids?

That even if you overcome just about every obstacle, and learn to trust in your teammates you will still come up just short against players that believe Talent>Playing as a Team

Listening to Heracles:

"The mistake of the control tower Hiruma, was that he believed in his teammates"

Is that really the kind of message that they want to convey? 

That sentence has been bothering me for the last week.


----------



## TEK (Sep 14, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Listening to Heracles:
> 
> "The mistake of the control tower Hiruma, was that he believed in his teammates"
> 
> ...



I actually thought Heracles was alright until he said that sentence. That really upset me too. Ever since I've wanted Kurita to turn into Gaou-like mode and destroy him completely.

I've always seen this match as Deimon winning but it's been tough to defend due to the way the match was going. But after Heracles said that, I felt Deimon had to win. Yes, it is true you learn more from losses, which is why I feel Teikoku must lose. They've never been beaten and need to taste defeat in order to understand that it's not all about talent, it's about trust in your teammates. 

I thought Heracles understood that when he lectured Kurita on how cooperation play is number one in football. But how can you have cooperation play if you don't believe in your teammates. This is why Teikoku must lose. They must taste defeat and learn the value of trust and belief in your teammates.


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2008)

How would you win a team-oriented game if you don't believe in your teammates in the first place?


----------



## TEK (Sep 14, 2008)

Exactly my feelings too as I wrote in my post above. Teikoku doesn't get that point and that's why they must lose so that they can learn to value of faith in your teammates.


----------



## Panther00 (Sep 14, 2008)

just as long as this manga does not end anything like slam dunk, i am ok with it lol
i hope they win though but after this chapter, i cant see them not winning


----------



## Biolink (Sep 14, 2008)

TEK said:


> I actually thought Heracles was alright until he said that sentence. That really upset me too. Ever since I've wanted Kurita to turn into Gaou-like mode and destroy him completely.
> 
> I've always seen this match as Deimon winning but it's been tough to defend due to the way the match was going. But after Heracles said that, I felt Deimon had to win. Yes, it is true you learn more from losses, which is why I feel Teikoku must lose. They've never been beaten and need to taste defeat in order to understand that it's not all about talent, it's about trust in your teammates.
> 
> I thought Heracles understood that when he lectured Kurita on how cooperation play is number one in football. But how can you have cooperation play if you don't believe in your teammates. This is why Teikoku must lose. They must taste defeat and learn the value of trust and belief in your teammates.



Exactly. They have to taste defeat in order to understand.

It's troubling when you have teammates that think like Heracles. Easy to get away with when the entire team is made up of Superstars, but there is nothing more annoying than somebody that doesn't want to play Team ball on an average team. 

Not even necessarily the average team, but Team play in most Sports is as fundamental to winning as having super fast or super strong athletes.

I've been on the wrong side of an ass kicking so many times, all because I or even my teammates, thought they could Solo the seemingly inferior opposing team Agon style, and we ended up getting beasted on by evrybody down to the bench players. 

There's nothing more infuriating than losing to a Team that you know 9 times out of 10 you could beat, but you lose because you forgot the basic principle of trusting the guy next to you.



Segan said:


> How would you win a team-oriented game if you don't believe in your teammates in the first place?



No idea, but it can happen.

If you are as talented as Teikoku is(And I really stress talent. The bench "scrubs" can beat above average teams), where everybody on the team can pull their own weight it's easy to forget that it's a team sport.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 14, 2008)

I think by now we can expect for Deimon to win. In the next few chapters I would like to believe there's gonna be a lot of "team" panels, Sena has been really stressing that point about believing in teammates. Like Hiruma said in the last chapter "with this we've got runs,passes, power"


----------



## Biolink (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm curious to know as to how Deimon have passes.

Yamato and Sena will break even if anything with neither player being able to stop the other on offense more than likely(You know something is going to happen to send one of them over the top).

Besides that TD however its pretty clear that Taka has the advantage over Monta. Taki and Yukimitsu are just possession receivers primarily(Hiruma could send both of them long if he wanted). They could send Sena wide I guess if they wanted to. 

Power... Its pretty self explanitory that Kurita, the "Huh, huuuuh, huuuuuuuuh,?" brothers, and Hugo are pretty badass on the defensive line and offensive lines. Kurita is nigh unstoppable in a power match, only rivaled by maybe Yamato and Gaou.


----------



## TEK (Sep 14, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Kurita is nigh unstoppable in a power match, only rivaled by maybe Yamato and Gaou.



Well, he is rivaled by Yamato but only when Yamato has some room to start running at top speed. Otherwise, Kurita cannot be stopped by him.

I feel that out of the 2 remaining receivers (Yukimitsu and Taki), Yukimitsu is the most likely one to get a touchdown because he got that special panel of Kid talking to him about how important it was to stay on the route like Tetsuma does. Taki was just shown fooling around with Akaba but I'm sure he's grown too.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 14, 2008)

It would be disappointing though if those two didn't get to do anything special before the game is over. So far I guess Taki helped influence Sena's new move with his monta-like thinking. I mean in the Ojou match, Yukimitsu saved them the game. I don't think he'll do something like that but something atleast.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2008)

Wasn't Sena already accepted to the NFL in the middle of the Death March?


----------



## TEK (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, technically. It was a Pro Test and I think it was for some NFL lower league team called the San Antonio Armadillos. While he was accepted in that his name was called, he was not present to accept the offer and thus the offer was rescinded. I mean, I'm sure if he were to show up again, they'd let him in but yea.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 15, 2008)

Biolink said:


> That's why I would have a problem with Deimon losing.
> 
> What does that teach the kids?
> 
> ...




If they end like this they would appear like favorites to win a rematch.
Aka they'd appear to be the stronger team, Having a team win that didn't start playing till the 4'th quarter win against the strongest team is really something unappealing.

To be honest it's kinda like a bad joke how powerful they'd then be, you could argue that next time they'd meet they'd win with 80-0 or something against the Alexsanders... which to me is


----------



## Biolink (Sep 15, 2008)

Akatora said:


> If they end like this they would appear like favorites to win a rematch.
> Aka they'd appear to be the stronger team, Having a team win that didn't start playing till the 4'th quarter win against the strongest team is really something unappealing.
> 
> To be honest it's kinda like a bad joke how powerful they'd then be, you could argue that next time they'd meet they'd win with 80-0 or something against the Alexsanders... which to me is



It's crazy isn't it?

They'd be minus Hiruma, Musashi, and Kurita.

Even still their Offensive and Defensive line is better than most, they have the best RB, the best WR, a WR that can read any defense, Taki...

If they had someone that could remotely even toss the ball, you could pretty much just let Sena do all of the work.

It's insane how good Deimon is. Sena and Monta btw are both Freshman. Their bodies haven't even fully developed yet.

Crazy...


----------



## Akatora (Sep 15, 2008)

Biolink said:


> It's insane how good Deimon is. Sena and Monta btw are both Freshman. Their bodies haven't even fully developed yet.
> 
> Crazy...



Well if you mean growing in weight as in simple training then I agree, if you mean as in height and other age related growth not necessary.(I can for one sign that I stopped Growing before High School at 180 cm)


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been reading this manga for the last 2 months. i'm on chapter 243. its really good. Hiruma makes the manga what it is though.


----------



## TEK (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh nice, so you're around the Seibu vs Hakushuu match. Hiruma does add quite a bit to the manga, since he is the leader of the Devilbats and all. And all of his tricks and mind games just makes things so much more interesting. 

However, I feel that Sena adds quite a bit too. He is the main character after all but his character is just so inspiring. I mean, at first, all you see is this weakling who's gravely afraid of everyone and everything and you slowly see him turn into a much more confident player as time progresses. You just can't help but love that little sucker.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 15, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Well if you mean growing in weight as in simple training then I agree, if you mean as in height and other age related growth not necessary.(I can for one sign that I stopped Growing before High School at 180 cm)



Not everybody.

I grew 3 inches from Freshman to Senior year. 5'7 to 5'10.

Besides that it's Manga not real life 

If the creator wanted them to look bigger he could.

Freshman is way to early to stop growing. It's unusual for men to stop growing at 14. Most men don't stop growing until about 21 or 22 years old. Women stop growing around 17 or 18.

It is however still unsual to expect large growth spurts. It can happen, but not everybody will sprout up to 6'0 after being 5'6 their entire life. More than likely you will grow about two inches, and then stop. Unless you are taking HGH every week for like 6 years in a row.


----------



## TEK (Sep 15, 2008)

Akatora said:


> If they end like this they would appear like favorites to win a rematch.
> Aka they'd appear to be the stronger team, Having a team win that didn't start playing till the 4'th quarter win against the strongest team is really something unappealing.
> 
> To be honest it's kinda like a bad joke how powerful they'd then be, you could argue that next time they'd meet they'd win with 80-0 or something against the Alexsanders... which to me is



Well, it was somewhat similar when they played the Nagas. The Nagas owned Deimon in the 1st half 32-0. It wasn't until the 2nd half that Deimon turned it on as they held the Nagas to only a simple field goal while scoring 36 points of their own. So in the 2nd half, they outplayed them 36-3. 

Just like this, if Deimon were to comeback now, yea it's be almost miraculous, but it doesn't mean they could do it 2 years in a row. People learn from their mistakes of the past and get better. Just like it said in Coach Royal's Letter, only the 1st class players will get back up immediately after defeat. So if Teikoku lost this one, they'd have learned a valuable lesson about faith in your teammates and would come back even stronger next year.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 15, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Not everybody.
> 
> I grew 3 inches from Freshman to Senior year. 5'7 to 5'10.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






Well I was measured to be 180 cm in 9'th grade and still am today, It wqas strange to see how I went from the tall end of average height to the short end of average height at my school.
Anyway It might have been good that I stopped growing since I got a minor back problem that would had been worse had I been taller.





As for Hiruma, the best thing He's done was the Black book and the movie he made of the American Teams Trainier(was not good in the anime though)


----------



## TalikX (Sep 15, 2008)

Sena being as tall as Yamato would be bad ass but I think its safe to assume he won't grow anymore


----------



## TEK (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope he grows a little but not too much more. Sena's kind of grown on me as the small running back who uses his small size to his advantage. If he were to get bigger, I feel he'd have to slightly change his style a bit which is something I'd rather not see. I like his style for the way it is since it's unique to him and suits him perfectly.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree. He is small and very agile and that is what makes him a unique RB.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2008)

I was thinking about what Agon was talking about how a whole team of him would be pretty much invincible and i just thought, what other team of one person can beat that? Since Agon is probaly the most well rounded person in the manga


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 16, 2008)

^ Yamato? His run is fucking hax


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2008)

He hasnt shown that he can throw well or catch. He can play some positions, but Agon is think i the only character thats shown to play most if not all positions. 


Not to mention his stamina is fucking hax

/fanboy


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm an Agon fanboy too 

Can Agon take down people like Kurita/Goah though?


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

Kancent said:


> I'm an Agon fanboy too
> 
> Can Agon take down people like Kurita/Goah though?



Yes and no. He can just simply avoid them but if it came down to a power battle, even Agon would get owned. 

I agree with the fact that Agon is the most all around player in that he can play just about any position. And a team with all Agons would be tough to beat. But with a team of all Agon's, it'd be a pretty selfish team that would only rely on themselves. They wouldn't rely on the other Agon's because each one would think they were better than the other. Which is why I think a team based on faith on each other mixed with individual skills can beat them. 

I think that's the whole point of the Christmas Bowl match. Even if the opposing team is better than you in almost every way imaginable, great teamwork and trust in each other can overcome it.


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> I agree. He is small and very agile and that is what makes him a unique RB.



Simliar to the great GB of the lions.


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

Gary said:


> Simliar to the great GB of the lions.



The Great GB of the Lions?

Are you referring to Barry Sanders? Cuz when he was playing back in the day, the Lions were awesome. He was truly a fun running back to watch.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, i just realised i shoudl probably get to the end of the manga, or rather to the most recent chapter before reading through this thread.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

TEK said:


> Y They wouldn't rely on the other Agon's because each one would think they were better than the other. Which is why I think a team based on faith on each other mixed with individual skills can beat them.



Or they'd have no problem sharing the cerdit because in the end, Agon would still win.


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

That's true. Although a team of all Yamato's may be more fearsome. Since Agon backed away from Yamato in their one-on-one confrontation, I think a team of Agons would back away from the team of Yamato's. I mean one guy that can't be taken down is hard enough but a full roster of that is just impossible to stop.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2008)

But Yamato hasnt shown he can pass as well as Agon can

I mean golden dragonfly but with three agons?

Thats vicious


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

That is pretty vicious. His passing game would be through the roof. It would become an ultimate scoring battle since Agon can't stop Yamato's Ceasar Charge run and as far as we know, Yamato can't stop Agon's passes. I mean he'll tackle him immediately thanks to his Caesar's Charge but not before Agon consistenly gains enough yards for first downs and eventually touchdowns. So I guess they would be about even technically.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 16, 2008)

Except Agon has shown to be able to kick if neccessary

As awesome as Yamato is, i doubt he could hold off like 3-4 Agons on him forever

AGON FOREVER


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

But don't forget, there are more than one Yamato as well to hold off the other Agons. Even though Agon could kick each time netting him 7 points for each touchdown, Yamato would simply just burst through with his power like when he did it to Kurita thus making his touchdowns 8 points each time. I'm not saying Yamato is better than Agon though. Agon is by far a more all around player than Yamato in terms of what he's capable of. And with Agon training now, he'll be even better. But I'm just saying that a team of Agons vs a team of Yamato's would be a really close match in which either team could be the victor.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2008)

That's only because Yamato has that chariot.  he's not faster or more agile.  maybe smarter, def stronger, but that's all.


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> But Yamato hasnt shown he can pass as well as Agon can
> 
> I mean golden dragonfly but with three agons?
> 
> Thats vicious



That would be scary.


----------



## acritarch (Sep 17, 2008)

TEK said:


> The Great GB of the Lions?
> 
> Are you referring to Barry Sanders? Cuz when he was playing back in the day, the Lions were awesome. He was truly a fun running back to watch.



Lol, no way. Lions blew badly. I don't think they ever made it to the NFC Championship game.. well, maybe they did once (maybe in like '91) but then they got beat down by the Redskins like 42-10 or something. Generally crapped out in the playoffs when they actually played Ds that could stop the run.

Lions Oline sucked. Their QB and WRs were mediocre at best. Barry would've been waaaaaaaaaay better than he was if he played on a half decent offense. His Oline blew so bad basically half the time his stats looked like: 2 yds, -3 yds, 4yds, 1 yds, 55 yd TD, 1 yds. 

Basically, he made his own plays. Literally. Would've been great to see him play on the 49ers or something.

---------------

Anyway, I also like Agon for some reason, lol.


----------



## Gary (Sep 17, 2008)

That's why I said he was a great RB, even though he was the only good person on the offesne he still made a mark in history.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 17, 2008)

Anybody know where I can download the whole series in HQ?


----------



## TEK (Sep 18, 2008)

I know you can read the whole series online at this site:

Kyuubi was loosened just a bit


----------



## Gary (Sep 18, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Anybody know where I can download the whole series in HQ?



that's not going to be possible.
I don't think any group has scanned it in HQ


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2008)

Time to think of how scary Agon could be.  Since he is watching this matchup, is he processing all of these things going on?  Could he mimic Sena's run?  Or mimic feints and tricks seen in this match.  Man, team Agon is just Brutal.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 18, 2008)

About Yamato, not matter how many time I read the Es21 chapter, Yamato just dont give me the impression that he is godly....His best skills, Caesar Charge is just too basic and it isnt stylish or pretty for the "final boss" of ES21 series...Yeah,maybe it is effective against Deimon but seriously, I doubt it even going to work against Shin's Spear Tackle. Few direct hit of tackle, Yamato probably going down as well.

For me, Agon fit the "final boss" theme perfectly compare to Yamato.

In fact, I actually have the feeling of "OMG...Deimon going to die/lose" in every chapter of the Shinryuu match for few times..

but for the Teikoku fight, I just dont have that kind of feeling ..it more like "LOL That all? Deimon going to counter-attack later kkthxbye"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2008)

Agreed.  I think he blew his load on the Naga.  A great load it was, but he blew it early.  Not even the dinos were scarier.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 18, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Agreed.  I think he blew his load on the Naga.  A great load it was, but he blew it early.  Not even the dinos were scarier.



pretty much agreed, the Naga were just that much more imposing as opponents than anyone else in the series I think.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he knew that. If he hadn't put the Naga first, then Agon wouldn't have had time to train his ass off and then join Yamato's team. I believe Agon will still be the final boss. 

So I honestly don't think he blew it. He knew what he was doing and imo it's all going well.


----------



## TEK (Sep 18, 2008)

The Nagas were definitely the scariest team Deimon has faced. I mean, they even had the undefeated record for 9 years so it was epic for the Devilbats to beat them. I also agree that Agon is much more fitting to be the final villain. Yamato is awesome but he seems so insignificant compared to Sena's past rivals. 

However, Agon is not the final villain, as much as we all hate it. He did not join Teikoku because he couldn't beat Yamato and is now just watching from the stands. I hope Yamato still shows some stuff in the next 5 minutes left but with Deimon needed to overcome the 17 point deficit still, I highly doubt he'll show much more other than his Caesar Charge.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 18, 2008)

But Yeah Agon with his abilitie to mimic moves is hax

He could probaly do the Devil Dimension run now to probaly. Does that mean Agon>Yamato?


----------



## Gary (Sep 19, 2008)

No spoilersr yet?


----------



## TEK (Sep 19, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> But Yeah Agon with his abilitie to mimic moves is hax
> 
> He could probaly do the Devil Dimension run now to probaly. Does that mean Agon>Yamato?



haha yea, I guess that would be true. While it's not a perfect 4th dimensional run, Agon should be able to do it too. 

As for spoilers, here's the link to MH's spoiler thread:

MangaHelpers ES21 Spoiler Thread


----------



## Gary (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2008)

No, thank you.


----------



## Gary (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well the chapter seems that the devil bats are going to get the ball back


----------



## TEK (Sep 19, 2008)

Gary said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well the chapter seems that the devil bats are going to get the ball back




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, it looks like the Devilbats got the safety thus making it 41-26. If Taki had caught it, it would have been 41-32 but he wasn't able to. Deimon has the ball again and it looks like Sena has passed Yamato again on the last page but Yamato says something and has a weird grin on his face...


----------



## Gene (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont get about the last panel.

Is Sena just passed Yamato again before the Yamato's grin or Sena just passed after the Yamato's grin?


----------



## Biolink (Sep 19, 2008)

I think Yamato might be getting delirious.

That or he is about to start playing dirty or has some kind of ace up his sleeve


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

it wasn't Yamato who was passed it the player with the number 8

Yamato snaped clearly 
after the game he'll go to the mental institution


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Sep 19, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> it wasn't Yamato who was passed it the player with the number 8
> 
> Yamato *snaped* clearly
> after the game he'll go to the mental institution




??


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sena hasn't passed Yamato yet. In the last page, Yamato says:

"That run won't work on me twice. The real Eyeshield is me!"

or something like that


----------



## Mori` (Sep 19, 2008)

Guess we'll see what else Yamato has up his sleeve 

a solid chapter again but nothings really getting me too excited


----------



## LivingInjustice (Sep 19, 2008)

Biolink said:


> has some kind of ace up his sleeve



Besides having a godlike amount of skill and talent in every facet of football?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Besides having a godlike amount of skill and talent in every facet of football?


Were not talking about Agon right now 

Pretty cool chapter, like that Yumichika gets some love


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

Hiruma is just awesome, perfectly trapping Yamato into a safety


----------



## TEK (Sep 19, 2008)

The end of this chapter shows Yamato saying the technique won't work twice. But as we've learned from these Christmas Bowl chapters so far, never trust the last page. When it looked like Monta had beaten Taka in their first land war battle, Taka still managed to somehow catch up to the ball. When it appeared Kurita would make the interception after the zone blitz, he failed (although fortunately Sena got it). And when Sena attempted to go under Yamato, he was stopped.

So if Yamato says he can stop Sena's run this time, he won't be able to. He may come up with something to stop it, but Sena will just evolve again immediately and defeat him once more.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome chapter as usual


----------



## Batman (Sep 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Guess we'll see what else Yamato has up his sleeve
> 
> a solid chapter again but nothings really getting me too excited



Same. I'm relying on the humor to keep my coming back to this title. I luv it, but it's time for it to end. 

I want to see his next major work.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 19, 2008)

Batman said:


> Same. I'm relying on the humor to keep my coming back to this title. I luv it, but it's time for it to end.
> 
> I want to see his next major work.



How could you say that, I never want this to end


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 19, 2008)

I think someone just lost his marbles.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 19, 2008)

Bwahahahahahahaaaaaa! GOOOOOO SENA! Crush that bastard Yamato! YA HA!!!


----------



## Munak (Sep 19, 2008)

Still loling at the hut-hut-hut-hut-hut sequence of Hiruma... completely messed up Teikoku's timing. 

Sigh, still, I thought Taki would do something against Yamato, but that might be wishing too much.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 19, 2008)

He prevented Yamato from getting the ball(Very possibly bringing it back out). If Taki would have scored a TD there, that gives Teikoku the ball back, and completely throws off Deimon


----------



## Munak (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it the same as a touchback? This is the only part of AFB I don't get. (At least, not until Eyeshield highlighted it.)


----------



## TEK (Sep 20, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> Is it the same as a touchback? This is the only part of AFB I don't get. (At least, not until Eyeshield highlighted it.)


Not exactly...

Because the ball went out there, it became a safety so Deimon got 2 points. Also, it becomes Deimon ball again so Teikoku has to kick the ball off to Deimon. Even if Yamato had recovered it in the endzone but got tackled there, it would be a safety since the ball was touched by a Teikoku player in front of the goal line and then the ball went in the endzone. So because Tenma touched the ball where he did, there is no way for Teikoku to get a touchback at that point.

If the ball was kicked to the endzone and the ball never left the endzone, then it would become a touchback. Also, if the ball is kicked and bounces to the endzone and no one from the receiving team touched the ball, then that then would also be a touchback.


----------



## Roushi (Sep 20, 2008)

Holy shit, Yamato looks like he's about to go nuts and do some crazy shit to stop Sena


----------



## acritarch (Sep 20, 2008)

TEK said:


> Not exactly...
> 
> Because the ball went out there, it became a safety so Deimon got 2 points. Also, it becomes Deimon ball again so Teikoku has to kick the ball off to Deimon. Even if Yamato had recovered it in the endzone but got tackled there, it would be a safety since the ball was touched by a Teikoku player in front of the goal line and then the ball went in the endzone. So because Tenma touched the ball where he did, there is no way for Teikoku to get a touchback at that point.
> 
> If the ball was kicked to the endzone and the ball never left the endzone, then it would become a touchback. Also, if the ball is kicked and bounces to the endzone and no one from the receiving team touched the ball, then that then would also be a touchback.



Clarifications (well, I wanna go through all the scenarios so everyone knows):

1. If Teikoku touches the ball *in front* of the endzone, and it goes into the endzone and it goes out. Safety (what happened).

2. If Teikoku touches the ball *in front* of the endzone, and it goes into the endzone and Teikoku recovers. Safety.

3. If Teikoku touches the ball *in front* of the endzone, and it goes into the endzone and Deimon recovers. Touchdown.

4. If no one touches the ball and it goes into the endzone and bounces out. Touchback.

5. If no one touches the ball and it goes into the endzone and Teikoku recovers. Touchback.

6. If no one touches the ball and it goes into the endzone and Deimon recovers. Touchdown. (it's live since on onside kick it MUST go 10 yds which it obviously did).

7. If no one touches the ball and Deimon recovers not in the endzone, they may NOT advance the ball into the endzone. They get the ball where they got possession of it.

However, if a Teikoku player touched the ball, they may advance it for a touchdown if they could get it into the endzone.


8. I'm not too sure about this one but I think the rule is if Teikoku first touches it in the endzone and it goes out of bounds it's a touchback. I need to look up the rule for this though. Moot point though since Hiruma told him to basically kick it to stop before the endzone. 


Anyway, fairly good chapter I thought. Will be interesting to see if Yamato has gone psycho...


----------



## TEK (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the list. I tried to explain the situation as well but yours is much easier to read since it is in list formation. 



braindx said:


> 8. I'm not too sure about this one but I think the rule is if Teikoku first touches it in the endzone and it goes out of bounds it's a touchback. I need to look up the rule for this though. Moot point though since Hiruma told him to basically kick it to stop before the endzone.


Yup, for that one, it would be a touchback. If the ball is in the endzone and Teikoku touches it or grabs it or whatever, they can do whatever they want in there. They could try to run ahead or to the sides or whatever, but as long as the ball never leaves the endzone in that situation, it will be a touchback. If the ball goes out of bounds in that situation, it is still a touchback.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 20, 2008)

My favorite part of the chapter:
*Spoiler*: __ 






It's little moments like this that make me love this manga.


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

TalikX said:


> Awesome chapter as usual



Has it never not be awesome?


----------



## TEK (Sep 20, 2008)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> My favorite part of the chapter:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I love moments like that too. The idiocy of some of the players always make for interesting chapters. I personally love it when Monta uses his monkey wisdom.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice chapter, always nice to see Hiruma's plan fuck the opponent over.


----------



## TEK (Sep 20, 2008)

So I guess this chapter confirms that Yukimitsu won't be catching or scoring this game. It's whole purpose is to allow his teammates to have a chance by occupying the defense. I guess that makes sense for Yukimitsu but I'm still a bit disappointed he won't be getting a TD. 

So what do you guys think about Taka/Monta? They haven't really showed or focused them lately but I'm sure their matchup will become a key battle again soon. Do you think the Monta/Taka matchup climax will happen during this offense, during Deimon's defense after this, or during the next set of Deimon's offense?

I personally don't think they'll show the matchup again until Teikoku has the ball in which case Monta will need to intercept the ball from Taka in order for Deimon to have a chance or else Teikoku will just do what they did last time for the TD.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 oh shit i wouldnt have thought that the dinasaurs would beat the senbu gunmans to face devil bats in the finals. thats what i like about this manga, when you think you know what'll happen. BANG.


----------



## kchi55 (Sep 20, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit i wouldnt have thought that the dinasaurs would beat the senbu gunmans to face devil bats in the finals. thats what i like about this manga, when you think you know what'll happen. BANG.



with no insult to your intelligence, wouldn't it be kinda pointless to introduce the dinosaurs without having deimon play them?


----------



## Munak (Sep 21, 2008)

2 chapters then Monta/Taka would be fine. Though I'd personally prefer it if it were a Hiruma hail mary pass.


----------



## TEK (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea, but I can't picture Hiruma willingly throw a hail mary pass unless there was some devious plan behind it like before. He loves to remind everyone that devils don't ask gods for favors whenever he decides to throw that ball. 

As for the Dinosaurs, we all somewhat knew that this matchup between Deimon and Hakushuu had to happen. In the manga, I felt it was pretty clear that once Musashi showed up, Deimon was the better team. Thus, in its own weird way, it was like it showed that Deimon > Seibu despite the loss. Thus it felt clear that the Dinosaurs would have to beat Seibu so that Deimon could face a team where winning was not certain.


----------



## Munak (Sep 21, 2008)

If not that, then a stolen Karin pass, maybe? Though, really, that WILL BE asking too much from the manga. 

I just want Monkey to one-up Taka. I just wanna.


----------



## Gary (Sep 21, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit i wouldnt have thought that the dinasaurs would beat the senbu gunmans to face devil bats in the finals. thats what i like about this manga, when you think you know what'll happen. BANG.



I forgot you're just catching up


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome chapter, Hiruma being Hiruma. So will Sena get past Yamato with the same move?


----------



## Severnaruto (Sep 22, 2008)

While watching my Packers get raped by the Cowboys tonight, I was hoping for a Deimon-style comeback complete with Romo squealing like the little girl that he is. 

I was disappointed.  Manga football is more fun then NFL, Eyeshield 21 won't break my heart.  :


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Sep 24, 2008)

It's been a while since the last chapter.

But it feels like forever.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 26, 2008)

Can't wait for the chapter , love fridays.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think its about time for Sena to go to second gear <_<


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH-HA!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome chapter is awesome


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

HELL YESHELL YESHELL YESHELL YES


----------



## Heero (Sep 26, 2008)

HOLY SHIT

GO FUCKING BALDY


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the Ceasar charge surpasses the speed of light?
hmmh...now will Sena once again have to reach down even further to find something to surpass Yamato? 

In any case Yuki's TD catch was awesome


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

assuming Deimon gets the 2 point conversion this makes it a 7 point difference overall.

ONE. MORE. LEFT.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 26, 2008)

But they also have to stop the Alexanders offence which wont be easy


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 26, 2008)

Frankly, I think Yukimitsu's catch was a bit strange. Shouldn't the Teikoku player who was covering him have stopped the ball somehow?




Lord Genome said:


> But they also have to stop the Alexanders offence which wont be easy



That's very true. Monta can't beat Taka on a regular basis, and Sena can't stop Yamato at all.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2008)

^onside kick wut?

they can't give the ball back to them.

awesome chapter was awesome though.


----------



## Munak (Sep 27, 2008)

Awesome awesome awesome. 

It seems everyone from Deimon will have a spotlight, after all. If Yukimitsu could do that, well... Raimon will have chance.


----------



## Batman (Sep 27, 2008)

Damn. That dude can instantly quadruple in size. Sena is fukked.


----------



## TEK (Sep 27, 2008)

F**ing Inagaki-sensei. This whole match, I kept predicting Yuki would get a touchdown. I thought that the panel they showed him in indicated he would get one. Then, last chapter, he shows that Yukimitsu's role is to keep the defenders occupied by simply being there. So I then figured that would be his only role and he wouldn't get a TD. And now, Inagaki has to go and do this. Truly genius. I'm so happy Yukimitsu got a TD, and on his first catch of the match nonetheless. Yayah!!!


----------



## ★StarStorm (Sep 27, 2008)

ALSKDJLFJ!!!!
_HELL YEAH_ YUKIMITSU!!!!! <3


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 27, 2008)

fucking baldy


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 27, 2008)

Damn I forgot the baldy existed until this chapter 

lol


----------



## ampotaness (Sep 27, 2008)

HELL YEAH BALDY-MITSU!!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



DONT FORGET THE FREAKIN' DEMON HIRUMA!!!

HE MADE THAT DECISION AFTER HE SAW THE FIELD IN FRONT OF CAESAR'S RUN..

FUKKIN' HIRUMA IS THE SHIT SO DON'T DARE MESS WITH THAT GUY!!


----------



## TalikX (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it is safe to say the next touchdown will be Taki's...


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 27, 2008)

So, the new move that Sena going to pull next time must be "The 4th Dimension DevilBat Fly"

Backward and Jump Over his opponent with 4.2 speed. 

I will seriously lol if that really happen in the coming chapter...


----------



## TalikX (Sep 27, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So, the new move that Sena going to pull next time must be "The 4th Dimension DevilBat Fly"
> 
> Backward and Jump Over his opponent with 4.2 speed.
> 
> I will seriously lol if that really happen in the coming chapter...



That is just overkill.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

-Wasn't there a sprinter Deimon started with.  Like, less known that Yukimitsu, he just is udner the radar.


----------



## Gary (Sep 27, 2008)

I just rememberd boldy.


----------



## kchi55 (Sep 27, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> -Wasn't there a sprinter Deimon started with.  Like, less known that Yukimitsu, he just is udner the radar.



Ishimaru. He's the one that was trained by Riku. He also returned a kick off at the beginning of the game with an imperfect rodeo drive.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 27, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> fucking baldy



lol, fuckin' baldy! he just had to run his route and be patient. 

Hiruma !!!!!


----------



## acritarch (Sep 27, 2008)

Caesar's charge can beat 4th dimension because stopping/accelerating backwards is always going to be slower than someone going forwards with momentum. Really now.. it's easy to counter which is why I could only see it working once especially against Yamato.

Good chap though.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 27, 2008)

Sena is gonna side step at 4.2 surpassing the devil 4 dimension


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2008)

Baldy saved the day, now when will I get my Hirumamo chaptr


----------



## emanresu (Sep 28, 2008)

whats the match point?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

as of chap 300 the points are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



44-34 to teikoku and just when things were looking up  8 seconds should get them 8 more points, but what about those last 2. is it possible for a play similar to what happened when taki let yamato get the ball and it was a safety? its possible, but thats just plot kai again


----------



## Daenym (Oct 3, 2008)

Sena's next move is going to be some kind of crazy multi-directional 4th dimension move. Along the lines of the 3 part Devilbat ghost Yamato did to show off. Then Yamato can't know where to lunge and tackle Sena.

I'd bet the next points come from Musashi doing a 60+ yard kick after Monta intercepts a pass, then the last TD has to be from Sena when he shows off the latest unstoppable run. Or they could end up in OT, which would just be ridiculous since it would mean another dozen chapters.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 3, 2008)

OH my god, i couldnt help but feel bad when they chose to trust Hiruma's lie and stuff 

I cant see them winning


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris-cross success= Touchdown and two point conversion= 8 points.

Onside kick(The clock doesn't start until someone touches the ball on a kick-off. You can't advance the ball if you recover, so the ball is immediately ruled dead. Monta finally PWNS Taka now and forever. I'll assume there will be like 1 or 2 seconds left when this happens. Musashi steps up...)  60 YARD FIELD GOAL= 3 points.

Devil Bats win 45-44.

Simple as that, folks.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 3, 2008)

Sena uses his 4.2 yard dash to score in 4 seconds. Deimon completes  two point conversion, deimon recovers onside kick at 40 yard line. Musashi kicks 60 yard field goal. Deimon wins 45-44

At least I am praying...

EDIT

^^^

Oh fuck that was fast to the above poster.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 3, 2008)

I still believe!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Sena uses his 4.2 yard dash to score in 4 seconds. Deimon completes  two point conversion, deimon recovers onside kick at 40 yard line. Musashi kicks 60 yard field goal. Deimon wins 45-44
> 
> At least I am praying...
> 
> ...



*Hi-five!*

But...for it to be a true 60 yard field goal, they're going to have to recover it at the 43 yard line.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 3, 2008)

WTF? If deimon loses by 2 points that will suck so bad.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's my prediction...


*Spoiler*: __ 



They score a touchdown... then it's time for the magnum to make it's final appearance with a 70 yard kick ...




anyway... whatever happens... There'll be manly tears...


----------



## Gary (Oct 3, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Here's my prediction...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes they will be.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea, I also got the feelings its going to come down to Musashi hitting a brawlic "reliable" field goal since they showed him gettin dogged on by the other kicker. I'm just really upset that monta didn't block the kick afta 1) he completely pwned the kicker the last time he went for an extra point and 2) he spoke all that smack bout not letting them score even a field goal


----------



## Batman (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder what play this is going to be. I don't recall them working on this one in the past. Did I miss it or is it new?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^they're running that same play that epically failed earlier. its the trick cross play with both monta and sena in the backfield. last time they ran it, they both fumbled it, or rather neither never had it, cuz they never had a chance to practice it.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2008)

i still believe they can win with ............ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



monta or sena score the touchdown.then they managed to get the ball by doing the onside kick.then musashi become their hero by completing the 60 yard kick and the whole stadium and both team will surprised by musashi's awesome super kick  but i highly doubt it but you never know anything can happen in eyeshield 21 even if its impossible


----------



## Munak (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe with the onside kick. 

If Devilbats lose, though, it really wouldn't matter. It's Slam Dunk all over again.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 4, 2008)

But then, Slamdunk actually win against strongest team by themselves...

Seriously, It would sucks if deimon cannot beat Teikoku in this match unless there are still continuation for this series which I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Batman (Oct 4, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^they're running that same play that epically failed earlier. its the trick cross play with both monta and sena in the backfield. last time they ran it, they both fumbled it, or rather neither never had it, cuz they never had a chance to practice it.



Oh that's right. I remember now. I'll bet they score, but I doubt they win.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 4, 2008)

If Deimon loses I will go crazy. I don't like it when the main characters lose. That and Yamato urks me.

I say they score and then on the kickoff they get the ball back but time runs out. There would be a flag though and they'd get one extra play and either Musashi hits a 059860498 yard FG, or Sena magically runs at like some ridiculous speed like a 3.9 40yd dash.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah but then, it seem that writer heavily imply that he want Deimon to lose....I seriously hope for otherwise though.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 4, 2008)

Megatonton said:


> I believe with the onside kick.
> 
> If Devilbats lose, though, it really wouldn't matter. It's Slam Dunk all over again.



No because in slam dunk, Shohoku beat the undefeated basketball team and technically became the best team. The only reason they lost is cause they had a game the very next day and were extremely tired. I thought that ending was stupid, but at the same time I was satisfied since they played the champions from the beginning and whooped them. That pretty much proves that they are the champions.



Batman said:


> Oh that's right. I remember now. I'll bet they score, but I doubt they win.


Somehow there will be time left. We haven't really had any sense of closure up to this point, especially since last time sena and yamato when head to head, sena lost. I feel that this is going to be the last showdown, sena pwns, the monta recovers the onside, finally proving he's the best receiver (some1 mentioned this earlier), and the musashi goes wild and shows his "reliability" since there never really was a section or battled focused on him or his improvement/character since his first match back.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 4, 2008)

Slam dunks ending sucked....Sure they beat the "best" team but who would know if that team would've won that year and if the mangaka took away the whole bullshit tired crap, he could've written a lot more chapters on their next matches, I mean you could tell the mangaka copped out since he was making sakuragi wanting to beat that noshige guy but never did. Also they couldve shown a shohoku vs kainan tournament final...What couldve been... damn you Inoue!

Anyways back on topic...Honestly if Deimon loses its just gonna tell all their readers "Teamwork can only get you so far, just get all the best players and be cocky about everything"


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 4, 2008)

^^^I agree on slam dunk selling out. Just the fact that they went against them in the first round proves that he ended the manga really early and I do feel the tournament should've been written a different way, but this way its a little more realistic.
---
On ur second point, that is ABSOLUTELY correct. This whole match is about teamwork+hardwork vs pure talent. If yamato wins this, it defeats the whole purpose of the manga....


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 4, 2008)

if Deimon doesn't win then the manga will continue...
Hiruma could easily bribe the principle to change the rules... the manga would not make sense without him....
i don't know what to think...


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah..I kinda agree with that Deimon must win.

If not, the manga must continue with Hiruma presence, otherwise the series will not make sense in the end...


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a guarantee that Deimon wins because Sena didn't defeat Yamato

this match was to decide who deserves the Eyeshield title

only way Deimon could have lost is if Sena surpassed Yamato during the game


----------



## Gary (Oct 4, 2008)

Kancent said:


> WTF? If deimon loses by 2 points that will suck so bad.



A safety can save them.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 4, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Sena uses his 4.2 yard dash to score in 4 seconds. Deimon completes  two point conversion, deimon recovers onside kick at 40 yard line. Musashi kicks 60 yard field goal. Deimon wins 45-44
> 
> At least I am praying...
> 
> ...



lol, that would be awesome. 

Either that or Deimon will just go out with a bang.


----------



## Gary (Oct 5, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Sena uses his 4.2 yard dash to score in 4 seconds. Deimon completes  two point conversion, deimon recovers onside kick at 40 yard line. Musashi kicks 60 yard field goal. Deimon wins 45-44
> 
> At least I am praying...
> 
> ...


possibly, really I think they should lose.If only it wasn't shouen....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 5, 2008)

@ this point who wants the series to go on and who wants the series to come to an end?


----------



## Gary (Oct 5, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> @ this point who wants the series to go on and who wants the series to come to an end?



I want it to end. I think if they did some sort of time skip and kept it going it would become so repative.


----------



## Heero (Oct 5, 2008)

I want it to end

maybe in the last chapter they could show Sena recruiting new memeber for the club or something along those lines


----------



## Gary (Oct 5, 2008)

Heero said:


> I want it to end
> 
> maybe in the last chapter they could show Sena recruiting new memeber for the club or something along those lines



Why don't you want them to have a time skip, like I mean like one chapter to show what happened to them?


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 5, 2008)

I want it to end as well.

ES21 isnt fun without Hiruma presence.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 5, 2008)

We will see.

If they lose or win .. it doesn't matter. This Manga was just win.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 5, 2008)

^^^NO  IF they lose, it will epically fail. I cant think of anyway wat so ever that they will be able to explain how cool deamon is after losing. And it would completely go against everything the devil bats were fighting to prove. they believed that hardwork, effort, sweat and teamwork could beat natural talent. them losing would prove them wrong. DEAMON WILL WIN!!!... u better believe it


----------



## Saiko (Oct 6, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^NO  IF they lose, it will epically fail. I cant think of anyway wat so ever that they will be able to explain how cool deamon is after losing. And it would completely go against everything the devil bats were fighting to prove. they believed that hardwork, effort, sweat and teamwork could beat natural talent. them losing would prove them wrong. DEAMON WILL WIN!!!... u better believe it



Their Dream was always to participate in the Christmas Bowl if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 6, 2008)

Gary said:


> A safety can save them.



They are losing and have no timeouts left.

All Teikoku has to do is take a knee. The only way a safety happens is by another one of those big Musashi kicks, but I highly doubt the same thing will happen twice. Or Teikoku could be total idiots and do something wrisky, but I very much doubt that.

I think they are hyping up Musashi's 60 yard field goal.

Teikoku's fat kicker was talking shit, saying that Musashi was the "Self Proclaimed" 60 yard Magnum. They don't believe he can kick it 60 yards. I still want to see him kick it that far.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 6, 2008)

Heero said:


> I want it to end
> 
> maybe in the last chapter they could show Sena recruiting new memeber for the club or something along those lines



That actually sounds like a nice ending. Will keep u wanting more.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 6, 2008)

^ It'll make me want too much more if it ends like that


----------



## Munak (Oct 6, 2008)

But Yamato should be beaten. 

I just found my new frustration/addiction. I can't wait for teh next chapter.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 6, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Their Dream was always to participate in the Christmas Bowl if I'm not mistaken.



Yes, but Hiruma's philosophy (and, by the end of the manga, the whole Devibat team's philosophy) is "We're not playing to 'participate', we're playing to WIN! YA HA!!!"


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 6, 2008)

> Ugh, I HATE TEEIKOKU GAKUEN!!!! If they win it's a fake victory. The top huh? All Stars? Yeah right, they are a one man team, they're only winning because of Yamato's cheap tricks. They made Senas legs give out in the Shinryuuji match, why the heck is Yamato still running at full strength?!? he's dragging like five guys with him on every run and he's basically the only one with the ball throughout the game!! This sucks!!!
> 
> *sigh*, sorry, this chapter just made me really sad.
> 
> ...



Funny-ass prediction that my friend made up.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 6, 2008)

Icarus said:


> We will see.
> 
> If they lose or win .. it doesn't matter. This Manga was just win.



How can you call yourself a fan of this manga if you think it doesn't matter if they win or lose. Tell me, would it make sense if a team full of talent who believes that talent over everything else should win over a team that believes in teamwork and teammates and worked hard to get where they should be? The nerve of some people....


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 7, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Yes, but Hiruma's philosophy (and, by the end of the manga, the whole Devibat team's philosophy) is "We're not playing to 'participate', we're playing to WIN! YA HA!!!"



Thank you. Couldn't say it better myself
---
BTW, TakedaY's friend's prediction was awesome.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha, yea we couldn't stop laughing for quite a while.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Sena just fucked Yamato over with a combination of *Devil Bats Ghost* and his *Back Step*. No mention of the time remaining  though in this chapter.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you got the Raw?

I just read some translation off of Manga Helpers


----------



## Biolink (Oct 10, 2008)

Chinese Raw is up:

Piccun's theory thread

Quite Frankly Eyeshield 21 is the best damn manga I have ever read, quite frankly. </Stephen.A.Smith>


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I LOVE YOU SENAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


I never should have doubted the brat.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

link to trans?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

Just started reading this since Gary was pestering me about it. Actually interesting so far. I'm assuming it only gets better from there so I'll probably run through a load of chapters tomorrow.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG AHHH!!!!!   Sena... is... AWESOME!!!!!!. I'm really upset that I read TakedaY's spoiler about the move he used


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 11, 2008)

Is the trans out yet?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2008)

Seems this week releases are quite late.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Oct 11, 2008)

Gaaah! Must have my Eyeshield fix!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 11, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> Seems this week releases are quite late.



actually one piece was SUPER early. Eyeshield21 usually comes after bleach, naruto, one piece. naruto and bleach came out when they usually do (thursday night/friday morning). Eyeshield is taking FOREVER though, and this chapter is EXTREMELY important


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2008)

I know but the updates of Bleach and Naruto were later than they usually are.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 11, 2008)

Whatever the reason, Eyeshield usually comes out later than the Big 3(Naruto, Bleach, One Piece).

It's a shame because Eyesheild is just as bit as interesting as those Mangas, if not more.


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Oct 11, 2008)

A total awesome chapter btw. 
Now for the horribly long waiting till the next chapter


----------



## Gary (Oct 11, 2008)

> Temporal Thought said:
> 
> 
> > Just started reading this since Gary was pestering me about it.
> ...


----------



## TalikX (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't wait any longer


----------



## Gary (Oct 11, 2008)

Do we even have a raw?


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Oct 11, 2008)

For u people that haven't seen it yet, check mangahelpers for scan. Franky house is up.


----------



## Gary (Oct 11, 2008)

F0rTh3W1n said:


> For u people that haven't seen it yet, check mangahelpers for scan. Franky house is up.



YES        !


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Oct 11, 2008)

Wooooooooo!


----------



## TalikX (Oct 11, 2008)

FUCKING EPIC CHAPTER


----------



## Smoke (Oct 11, 2008)

FUCK ME I LOVE THIS MANGA!!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 11, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!...


----------



## limatt (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesome chapter just a fumbel at the 40 yared line and the 60 yard magnem will win us the game.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow. Epic chapter.

Although, was Sena able to do that all along?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 11, 2008)

OMG ! I got chills reading this one. 

Fuckin' Sena !  now we wait for the 60 yard magnum.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 11, 2008)

epic chapter 

sena ownage was


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2008)

Teikoku really doesn't win if you ask me. Winning implies you work hard to achieve victory, when you got a team of aces you don't have to work.


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 11, 2008)

only way deimon was guaranteed to win was if Sena hadn't surpassed Yamato during the game, and would earn the eyeshield title through team victory

but it looks like he just surpassed him. Kind of nervous deimon might actually lose


----------



## Saiko (Oct 11, 2008)

Just awesome .. "The Evil Cross" and then the Deimon 4th Dimensional Devil Bat Ghost.

They deserve the win.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2008)

I just realized...Sena finally learned to throw the ball!


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 11, 2008)

Epic. Epic. Epic

So, Sena basically doing Backward Move > Devil Ghost Bat > ??? > Profit?

Yamato seem got crushed again.


----------



## limatt (Oct 11, 2008)

I was thinking about how demon is gonna win this game and I think I have it. My first thoght was a fumble at demon's 40yard line and 60yard magnem will show us a field goal but that would end the manga in like 2-3 chapters and with 5 seconds on the clock (I think it was 5maybe wrong)its impossible so instead i think demon will force a safty giveing them 2 points and going in to over time. Just a thoght.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 11, 2008)

Monta hasn't surpassed Taka so it might be possible for overtime but I forgot what the current score is at right now and whether or not overtime is possible.


----------



## limatt (Oct 11, 2008)

they were behind 10 points in the begining of the chapter sena scored a touchdown (6 points) gets 2 more for the play after touchdown (forgot what thats called) so they need 3 points to get ahead and 2 points for overtime


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2008)

It's called a two point conversion.


----------



## limatt (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks i knew it was 2 point something


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 11, 2008)

Somehow they gotta tie this game up so it goes into overtime.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 12, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> epic chapter
> 
> sena ownage was



Yes, it was extreme. But I just have 1 problem wit it. Though sena completely pwned yamato in running, I still feel sena should have taken yamato down on defense also. To me, it will only be complete, once yamato's run is COMPLETELY sealed, because all sena proved is now neither of their runs can be stopped. Yamato can still run over everybody (as long as kurita doesnt sit on him)
---
ok, some of u seems mixed up about the rules, or atleast are coming up wit different ideas. Heres my prediction
1) its a PAT (point after touchdown) and ofcourse the whole game, the devilbats have been going for 2 points. So we can safely assume that by kickoff, Deimon will be down by 2 points (down by 10, sena scored 6, and they scored 2 from the extra point). Yamato challenged sena with 5 seconds left on the clock at the goal line, so assuming sena's move took less than 4 seconds, there should still be around 3 seconds left. The PAT doesnt take any time off the clock.

2)Taka and monta still need to finish their battle. At the same time, Deimon needs the ball back so they can score (safeties are too rare to juss say "they juss need to force a safety again"). Everyone and anyone is going to lineup up for an EPIC onside kickoff battle lik the one against seibu wild gunmen, and monta and taka and both going to go up for it in the final catcher's match. Monta finally pwns and deimon recovers the ball

3) Gameplay and clock stops if the kicking team recovers the ball. Realizing that only need three points, Kurita and the rest of the devil bats are overjoyed that they finally have a kicker, and flashbacks are shown of the many times they suffered because of the lack of a kicker. Musashi accepts the challenge of the >60 yard kick and wants to prove himself reliable... he goes "HUAAAAAA", ball goes flying through the uprights, and the devil bats are champs


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 13, 2008)

Being the final match and all an overtime is highly possible, thus allowing Monta to surpass Taka.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2008)

There are implications associated with Teikoku losing. They would lose their prestige for one thing and over time they would lose the power to recruit star athletes from all over Japan, creating balanced teams in the process.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 13, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> they would lose the power to recruit star athletes from all over Japan



why would they lose that, I'm pretty sure even if they lose they'll still be recruiting the best of the best.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 13, 2008)

Not for Football. Cause usually if a team doesn't win the championship they lose funding.


----------



## Munak (Oct 13, 2008)

S.O.B.... Yamato is surpassed. 

Still, it leaves one more play. I hope this one's for Monta.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 13, 2008)

As we haven't seen any overtime yet in the manga, the probability of it happening is therefore incredibly high.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 13, 2008)

Now Sena surpassed Yamato. ( He can't stop him but pass him )

Now it's Montas turn, is he able to surpass Taka ?
And we need the 60 Yard Magnum.


----------



## dr_jackal (Oct 14, 2008)

The conclusion of this manga is fast approaching, but hopefully it would be an epic finale.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiruma will score the last point


----------



## Mendrox (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I hope the Manga doesn't end after this match. The mangaka has to think about a solution to keep this going. Like Football after school or something like Eyeshield 21 (2)
But the match against teikakou is very interesting and nice to watch.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 14, 2008)

Mendrox said:


> Well I hope the Manga doesn't end after this match. The mangaka has to think about a solution to keep this going. Like Football after school or something like Eyeshield 21 (2)
> But the match against teikakou is very interesting and nice to watch.



Well it wouldnt b much, or rather the same, without Hiruma and Kurita. Someone mentioned it earlier: It would b cool to see future (1 year later) Sena recruiting members for the team. There really can't be a story after this, cuz their ultimate goal was to win the christmas bowl. Otherwise, it'll turn into another PoT


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 15, 2008)

So, guys, what's your favorite piece of Hiruma art?

Here's mine:


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2008)

Well there could be the rivalry continuing at the University level.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 15, 2008)

I forgot Hiruma originally had black hair

I also realized we still havent seen his parents at the game yet


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2008)

Its gonna be a surprise for after the game what his dad looks like.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 15, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> Its gonna be a surprise for after the game what his dad looks like.



Lucifer himself.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Oct 15, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> I forgot Hiruma originally had black hair
> 
> I also realized we still havent seen his parents at the game yet



We have a few partial shots of his father:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 15, 2008)

its not gonna be deimon devil bats anymore without hiruma  i think a victory here would be a good ending.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 15, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> Well there could be the rivalry continuing at the University level.


But the rest of the team is going to still be in high school. And wat are the odds that all of them continue to play football, let alone play for the same exact teammates that they were playing wit in high school
---


PhlegmMaster said:


> So, guys, what's your favorite piece of Hiruma art?
> 
> Here's mine:



Kurita looks so weird in that one. Hiruma looks awesome with black hair


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2008)

It was just a thought. and I meant it from the Sena perspective. Remember he is the manin character, not Hiruma.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 16, 2008)

^^^Tis true. I guess they could show a future glimpse or him for a chapter or 2, maybe him as a senior or on the university level. I just dont see another 300 chapters to come


----------



## Saiko (Oct 16, 2008)

*302 SPOILER *




*Spoiler*: __ 



イレギュラーバウンド

モンタがボールの呼吸を呼んでキャッチしたよ

残り１秒

Irregular bound.

Monta was able to sense the ball and get it.

1 second left.

From Databook 2: Yuuhi Kurenai


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 16, 2008)

^^^EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like our predictions are coming true


----------



## Gary (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the spoiler.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

To those that don't want to read the spoiler I commend your MAX willpower.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my I expect something epic


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going to be really upset if we have to wait til saturday again. Hopefully the chapter is out by tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## TalikX (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome spoiler.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 17, 2008)

By the way if someone is interested in the RAW

Databook 2: Yuuhi Kurenai


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Oct 17, 2008)

Scan for 302 has been released by Franky House:

Credit Card Loans Go Bad


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ch.302_ 



With only 3 seconds left, I find it hard to believe Monta was able to recover the ball (after initially touching it) with 1 second remaining. And if it weren't for Seibuu's QB making that statement, I would have totally forgotten the similarities with this game and the game Deimon had with them earlier.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome ! 

1 Second Left... 

This is so fucking win.. Cant wait for the next chapter..


----------



## Severnaruto (Oct 17, 2008)

So fucking epic.

I'm going to cry if Eyeshield 21 ends after this game.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 17, 2008)

epic chapter. are they close enough for a musashi 100yd magnum  or are they gonna be cheeky and get a touchdown.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 17, 2008)

Wasn't it 60 yd magnum?


Pretty fucken sweet tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saiko (Oct 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> epic chapter. are they close enough for a musashi 100yd magnum  or are they gonna be cheeky and get a touchdown.



You're talking about the Deimon Devilbats


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Oct 17, 2008)

Monta is GAR


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 17, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> With only 3 seconds left, I find it hard to believe Monta was able to recover the ball (after initially touching it) with 1 second remaining. And if it weren't for Seibuu's QB making that statement, I would have totally forgotten the similarities with this game and the game Deimon had with them earlier.



Everything always slows down when they talk during a game. They have freaking monologues within 1 sec. Its weird, but just picture it in real football time. Check out my previous post.



TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ok, some of u seems mixed up about the rules, or atleast are coming up wit different ideas. Heres my prediction
> 1) its a PAT (point after touchdown) and ofcourse the whole game, the devilbats have been going for 2 points. So we can safely assume that by kickoff, Deimon will be down by 2 points (down by 10, sena scored 6, and they scored 2 from the extra point). Yamato challenged sena with 5 seconds left on the clock at the goal line, so assuming sena's move took less than 4 seconds, there should still be around 3 seconds left. The PAT doesnt take any time off the clock.
> 
> 2)Taka and monta still need to finish their battle. At the same time, Deimon needs the ball back so they can score (safeties are too rare to juss say "they juss need to force a safety again"). Everyone and anyone is going to lineup up for an EPIC onside kickoff battle lik the one against seibu wild gunmen, and monta and taka and both going to go up for it in the final catcher's match. Monta finally pwns and deimon recovers the ball
> ...



 MY PREDICTION EPICALLY WINZ!!! I WAS EVEN RIGHT BOUT THE TIME LEFT ON THE CLOCK AFTER SENA SCORED THE TOUCHDOWN AND THE SEIBU REFERENCE!!!!!


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 17, 2008)

MONTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! YA HA!!!!!!!


Monta is so awesome. If I was a woman I'd totally do him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 17, 2008)

God that ball sensing thing was some level of retarded


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 17, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> God that ball sensing thing was some level of retarded



How dare you?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so happy that I predicted this 4 weeks ago.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2008)

Wtf, still. This match isn't anywhere near as intense as the Shinryuuji game. It's so damn obvious now.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 17, 2008)

lol, great chapter, can't wait for next week


----------



## Heero (Oct 17, 2008)

that fucking monkey


----------



## Kage no Yume (Oct 17, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> God that ball sensing thing was some level of retarded



And yet it's based on facts.  The human brain is quite amazing when it comes to these things:  calculating ball trajectories after viewing a small slice of its arc, measuring the correct amount of force and where to aim to get a ball into a basket, and using the loads of experience one attains while practicing and playing football to accurately predict the movements of the ball while it's bouncing on the ground.  

The fact that the human brain doesn't even view all of this in real-time (there's a tenth of a second delay) makes this even more amazing, as everyone's brain has to compensate for everything it sees by predicting the movements of an object 1/10 of a second into the future from what the eye sees at the present.

Admittedly, few can do it as well as Monta, but it's not that far fetched.  The idea that the ball would choose this one kickoff to bounce like that however...that was a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Gary (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't wait for the new chapter.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 17, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Wtf, still. This match isn't anywhere near as intense as the Shinryuuji game. It's so damn obvious now.



This isn't as "intense" as the Shinryuuji match because its not the same mood, the shinryuuji match was sort of a good guy vs bad guy with agon obviously being the bad guy. The Teikoku match is to wrap the manga up, show that teamwork works best etc and have the deimon players surpass the strongest players.

Other than that, I hope the mangaka does a basketball manga next


----------



## Shade (Oct 17, 2008)

No matter what this mangaka's new manga is about, I know it will be awesome because the art will be amazing and his characters are some of the most memorable. He really knows how to handle things.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol, Eyeshield 21 is a 2-Man team Manga-ka. Like Death Note.


----------



## Shade (Oct 17, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Lol, Eyeshield 21 is a 2-Man team Manga-ka. Like Death Note.



no wai 

I was always amazed at how good the art for this sports manga was (since most sports mangas don't have great art).


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 18, 2008)

Just as obviously predicted by everyone ...

GO DEIMON! ...


----------



## Munak (Oct 18, 2008)

And I can't believe that me and my brother talked about the bouncing of the AFB ball just a few days ago. 

He said that it is difficult to predict the bounce, that's why we have a healthy respect for punters. But Monta, surely, what a cool (if impossible) skill.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 18, 2008)

We have precog. 

I will laugh if they lose. And then I will proceed to flip shit.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 18, 2008)

That Monkey 

Hmm.. Next Chapter the last play ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 18, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> How dare you?


Well it was

The predicting where it would bounce wasnt so much as him "hearing the breath" of the ball

Jeebus.


The Drunken Monkey said:


> Wtf, still. This match isn't anywhere near as intense as the Shinryuuji game. It's so damn obvious now.



More or less

I loved that game


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 18, 2008)

If the devilbats lose this game ES 21 will be even more epic


----------



## TalikX (Oct 18, 2008)

They're not gonna lose at this point, its pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 18, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> If the devilbats lose this game ES 21 will be even more epic


 IM TIRED OF PPL SAYIN THAT... if deimon loses, the manga will epically fail. As mentioned, its guaranteed that they will win ... BELIEVE NAO


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know about that. I know some sport mangas where they lose at the end. And overall, it remains epic.


----------



## Ral (Oct 18, 2008)

As all of my friends know i only buy the volumes.

I own about 10 and i love the series so much. ^_^


----------



## HO-OH (Oct 18, 2008)

Ral said:


> As all of my friends know i only buy the volumes.
> 
> I own about 10 and i love the series so much. ^_^



so whats your favorite volume

Also if anyone is intrested in dub vs orignal comparisons Parallel Works 8


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 18, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I don't know about that. I know some sport mangas where they lose at the end. And overall, it remains epic.



Name one other than slam dunk! and slam dunk doesnt even count cuz they beat the best team, the yamatos of slam dunk! so i consider that a win. Besides, the ending of slam dunk! had me upset, and wasnt that epic.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 19, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> IM TIRED OF PPL SAYIN THAT... if deimon loses, the manga will epically fail. As mentioned, its guaranteed that they will win ... BELIEVE NAO



Only because they lose this Manga will fail ?

No, biggie.

But its obvious now that they will win.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 19, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Name one other than slam dunk! and slam dunk doesnt even count cuz they beat the best team, the yamatos of slam dunk! so i consider that a win. Besides, the ending of slam dunk! had me upset, and wasnt that epic.



The reason they lost was because the Inoue copped out and didn't want to write anymore. It's clear he did that cause he was setting up future match ups such as Shohoku vs Kainan 2 and that Horishige guy.

Anyway Deimon will not lose


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anyone really think Sena has surpassed Yamato? Sure Sena passed him, sure Yamato admitted himself but when Yamato's on the charge, Sena can't do jack shit to him. It seems like they're more or less equal. Their offense is off the chart for each other but they can't defend each other too.



TalikX said:


> The reason they lost was because the Inoue copped out and didn't want to write anymore. It's clear he did that cause he was setting up future match ups such as Shohoku vs Kainan 2 and that Horishige guy.
> 
> Anyway Deimon will not lose


I always wanted to see more of Morishige. The fact that they won the Inter-High with just a rookie along(Kainan got 2nd after all) is just incredible. I wonder who'll win between Morishige and Kawata or Sawakita.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2008)

Eyeshield will win otherwise the ending will be crap, as for Yamato what a let down, he's a mediocre advesary at best, Agon>Yamato.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 19, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Eyeshield will win otherwise the ending will be crap, as for Yamato what a let down, he's a mediocre advesary at best, Agon>Yamato.



I don't know about that. Yamato is both stronger and faster (at running) than Agon. We know that in a Yamato=Offense and Agon=Defense one-on-one match, Yamato wins, and I'm pretty sure that the result would be the same even if Yamato was on defense.

Admittedly, against a speed-only guy like Sena, Agon's reflexes make him a more impressive opponent, but I wouldn't say that Yamato is mediocre.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 19, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Does anyone really think Sena has surpassed Yamato? Sure Sena passed him, sure Yamato admitted himself but when Yamato's on the charge, Sena can't do jack shit to him. It seems like they're more or less equal. Their offense is off the chart for each other but they can't defend each other too.



I agree 100%. I actually mentioned that in one of my earlier posts. I cant consider that a complete defeat because all that means is that neither of their runs can be stopped (unless Kurita sits on them)


----------



## TalikX (Oct 19, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Does anyone really think Sena has surpassed Yamato? Sure Sena passed him, sure Yamato admitted himself but when Yamato's on the charge, Sena can't do jack shit to him. It seems like they're more or less equal. Their offense is off the chart for each other but they can't defend each other too.
> 
> 
> I always wanted to see more of Morishige. The fact that they won the Inter-High with just a rookie along(Kainan got 2nd after all) is just incredible. I wonder who'll win between Morishige and Kawata or Sawakita.



Slam Dunk is my favourite manga ever (ES21 coming close) but it could've been so much better, in my opinion, had Inoue continued, Sakuragi would've surpassed Rukawa and Shohoku would've actually won the championship.

Anyway on the topic of Sena and Yamato, both of them would not be on defense normally (maybe Yamato but definately not Sena) so I would give Sena the title of ES21 because his run is more complete. Yamato's run relies on power a lot so it depends on the quality of defense he is facing, while Sena can surpass people of any shape or size.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 19, 2008)

so are we awaiting the 60 yard magnum?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 20, 2008)

TalikX said:


> Anyway on the topic of Sena and Yamato, both of them would not be on defense normally (maybe Yamato but definately not Sena) so I would give Sena the title of ES21 because his run is more complete. Yamato's run relies on power a lot so it depends on the quality of defense he is facing, while Sena can surpass people of any shape or size.



True.. that makes sense. Sena's run is the more "complete run." But Yamato's run has yet to be stopped. As i mentioned b4, he was only stopped when Kurita dropped himself on top of yamato. other than that, he hasnt been stopped yet. I juss feel the battle is incomplete without sena proving yamato can b stopped


----------



## TalikX (Oct 20, 2008)

True but remember Eyeshield 21 is the name for the fastest/best RUNNING BACK so defensive things shouldn't count but I guess they count here anyway.


----------



## kchi55 (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't recall sena ever stopping shin or agon


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 21, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> I don't recall sena ever stopping shin or agon


But they were stopped in general. U can still expect that when yamato gets the ball, he'll run it the entire field. I understand that sena is considered now a better runner, but he hasnt proved that yamato can b stopped.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 21, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> But they were stopped in general. U can still expect that when yamato gets the ball, he'll run it the entire field. I understand that sena is considered now a better runner, but he hasnt proved that yamato can b stopped.



Shin and Agon still wasn't stopped in general, Agon only lost on defence to Kurita (so not offence) and Yukimitsu stopping shin 1 second extra doesn't means Shin was stopped either. It's safe to say Yamato won't be stopped either.


----------



## Exrael (Oct 22, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> But they were stopped in general. U can still expect that when yamato gets the ball, he'll run it the entire field. I understand that sena is considered now a better runner, but he hasnt proved that yamato can b stopped.


Digressing from the sports aspects... Yamato has been a terribly boring adversary from his introduction - there's just no motivation to be interested in him, or the Alexanders, for that matter... other than the fact that he's finally the original Eyeshield21. The other teams were endearing, but this team just makes me want the match to be over quickly.

By the way, your signature prediction would be my perfect ending, too!  Musashi's my favorite character.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 24, 2008)

it doesn't look like the link actually works for anyone (the people saying thanks probably did so before trying out the link)


----------



## Saiko (Oct 24, 2008)

Taxman said:


> it doesn't look like the link actually works for anyone (the people saying thanks probably did so before trying out the link)



Ah okay. I just want to know what happens in the Chapter because I've read some Spoilers about it. :| 

303 Spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



The 60Yard Magnum


----------



## Taxman (Oct 24, 2008)

ugh...and they stretch it out for another week...>__<


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 24, 2008)

Must.fight.the.urge.to.click.that.spoiler.tag.

Edit: I clicked it.  Not surprised.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 24, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Must.fight.the.urge.to.click.that.spoiler.tag.



Fight against it... !
I regret it to read it.. because I was searching for the Raw


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 24, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Must.fight.the.urge.to.click.that.spoiler.tag.
> 
> Edit: I clicked it.  Not surprised.



 Had the same reaction... 
 I've got to sleep real late waiting for the scanaltion....  I W4NT5 EYESHIELDS NAO!!!!


----------



## Saiko (Oct 24, 2008)

Saiko Love

*Chapter 303*


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Oct 24, 2008)

Jesus Christ we have to wait for a whole week to see how it all ends..... noooooooooooo


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

F0rTh3W1n said:


> Jesus Christ we have to wait for a whole week to see how it all ends..... noooooooooooo



C'mon, you don't really think that the **-**** ****** is going to fail, do you?


----------



## kchi55 (Oct 24, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> C'mon, you don't really think that the **-**** ****** is going to fail, do you?



no, but after reading the last few pages, I kinda got the feeling that sena is going to get hurt trying to stop yamato. He might end up with some kind of injury that'll keep him from playing football again, so in the end, it'll be a bittersweet victory. That's just my thought on the outcome.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 24, 2008)

now wait another week


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 24, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> no, but after reading the last few pages, I kinda got the feeling that sena is going to get hurt trying to stop yamato. He might end up with some kind of injury that'll keep him from playing football again, so in the end, it'll be a bittersweet victory. That's just my thought on the outcome.



That would be crazy sad. That is very possible, but I think its going to be a complete team effort, Everybody slowing him down some how. Its just the fact that Sena had no talent or anything going for him before playin football so it would be wrong to take that 1 thing from him, and i  dont think the mangaka would leave us wit a bittersweet feeling. There havent been injuries in this manga other then those purposely caused by the dinoes. the manga has overall been a feel good manga, I feel lik the mangaka will leave us wit a happy feeling, though ur prediction is completely possible. EPIC chap though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2008)

Hell Ya!!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess this was to be expected. After all, the whole story about the 60 yard Magnum had to come into play at some point and what a chance to test that myth out xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol, how much would it suck if Musashi missed kicking the ball and slipped. xD


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 24, 2008)

such an epic chap.. another weeks wait


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 24, 2008)

Sign...in the end, they still rely on Yamato, huh?

And WTF about Karin?!?! All she did was throw a couple balls and retreats to the bench. Awesome babe deserves better!!!

Still an epic chapter though...


----------



## TalikX (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't read the spoilers! Ya-ha! 60 yard magnum!!


----------



## Gary (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn, we gotta wait another week


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2008)

I know right, after all the hype Karin didn't even do anything, none of Tekiou stars were even shown, shame the manga falls at the last hurdle


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see how it ends. Awesome chap!


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Oct 24, 2008)

Not even Gonzo would make Musashi miss the field goal


----------



## Gary (Oct 24, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> I know right, after all the hype Karin didn't even do anything, none of Tekiou stars were even shown, shame the manga falls at the last hurdle


Hopefully they will show what she can do in a after chapter where like 5 years after to show what they have done.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

Uh. Karin is really good at throwing and dodging. We saw her doing both. What more do you want? As for her being on the bench during defense, well, she's a quarterback, where else would she be?

And the Teikoku stars _were_ shown. Well, some of them. The kicker with 99% accuracy, Tenma, and these two guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Uh. Karin is really good at throwing and dodging. We saw her doing both. What more do you want? As for her being on the bench during defense, well, she's a quarterback, where else would she be?
> 
> And the Teikoku stars _were_ shown. Well, some of them. The kicker with 99% accuracy, Tenma, and these two guys.



Yeah, I sure wish we could've seen Taka walk on air and completely pwn Monta for like 15 chapters!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2008)

In the beginning the match was good but theres literally nothing outstanding about Tekiou, I didn't think Diemon would lose for a second.

Tekiou is this unbeatable team yet they're not even that threatening, most of the team's players had their roles finished early on, no development, nothing....


----------



## Biolink (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree.

Teikoku while they are the most talented team, it's hard to measure up to how awesome that match against Agon was.

I reall actually got a feeling of hopelessness when they fought Agon. It was probably his attitude, plus him being good enough to back up his shit talk.

Teikoku are the kind of players that would beat up on you during the game, and then give you a pat on the back for a job well done. Heck Taka gave Monta tips on how to win the receiving battle during the game.

With Agon and Ikkyu it was pretty much "FUCK YOU", as they were racing away for TD's.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm going to FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF all the way the ball is in the air...


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 24, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Uh. Karin is really good at throwing and dodging. We saw her doing both. What more do you want? As for her being on the bench during defense, well, she's a quarterback, where else would she be?
> [/URL]



I think that's exactly the problem. The mangaka made her to be only good in throwing and dodging.


----------



## Munak (Oct 24, 2008)

It ends.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol. 60 yarder, like that wasn't obvious. 

I wonder how they're gonna end it though.


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 25, 2008)

be kind of stupid if the final play of the manga goes to the kicker

who was barely even in the manga

I think yamato is going to block it and devilbats forced to run it 60yds. And all the main characters will get involved somehow


----------



## Kage no Yume (Oct 25, 2008)

Biolink said:


> I agree.
> 
> Teikoku while they are the most talented team, it's hard to measure up to how awesome that match against Agon was.
> 
> ...




The reason that match had so much more tension and apprehension was because Agon is *evil*:


*Spoiler*: __ 









The match against Teikoku made me more nervous with the gap in points near the end.  The match against Shinryuuji was much more emotional though I'll admit.  Just remember that not even Agon was willing to go against Yamato.



ansoncarter said:


> be kind of stupid if the final play of the manga goes to the kicker
> 
> who was barely even in the manga
> 
> I think yamato is going to block it and devilbats forced to run it 60yds. And all the main characters will get involved somehow



Read the chapter more carefully.  The three founders of the Deimon Devilbats are all involved in the kick, and the rest of the team is putting all of their strength (and more, going by Yamato's surprise) into stopping any interference.


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 25, 2008)

Kage no Yume said:


> Read the chapter more carefully.  The three founders of the Deimon Devilbats are all involved in the kick, and the rest of the team is putting all of their strength (and more, going by Yamato's surprise) into stopping any interference.



it's still an odd choice for the final play of the entire manga. Four main characters act as helpers 

that would be like Naruto ending with Naruto and Sasuke setting up Pein for Sakura to land the finishing blow

a musashi moment should have come earlier imo. Final play should have been Sena earning the Eyeshield title


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 26, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> it's still an odd choice for the final play of the entire manga. Four main characters act as helpers
> 
> that would be like Naruto ending with Naruto and Sasuke setting up Pein for Sakura to land the finishing blow
> 
> a musashi moment should have come earlier imo. Final play should have been Sena earning the Eyeshield title



I actually really like that point. That was an great comparison, but I dont have a problem wit it though cuz it was set up perfectly. The 3 founders scoring the last point, and musashi finally proving himself. Eyeshield had his win, but it gives us the feel that this is more of a team effort, which is wat football is all about, not juss a single player being awesome... and thats wat the deimon devil bats stand for.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2008)

Finally caught up and this has been one hell of a read. 

Time to see if the 60-Yard Magnum can live up to his name.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 26, 2008)

i still hope for a hiruma touchdown  there wouldn't be "devil" in deimon devil bats if not for hiruma.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd be glad if Musashi become the one to make the final points, he should have had much more importance in the series imo.


anyway beside Hiruma have any other of the Devilbats been shown to carry injuries for there next game?

In a contact sport i'm kinda surprised there haven't been more injuries 
There was the match against the dinosaurs but where else?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 26, 2008)

It's not going in, the field goal won't go through. -_-

just so I don't jinx it.


----------



## delirium (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a trick play.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2008)

They'll give it to Sena who scores a Touchdown, you heard it here first.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 27, 2008)

is it possible to kick a ball to far or to high to count it as a goal?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ I love the way u think... I dont think so... as long as its between the uprights, its completely fine...


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwww...no 100-Yard Magnum .


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^ LOL, unfortunately... no. I was hoping that prediction came true too


----------



## Saiko (Oct 29, 2008)

*304 SPOILER*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[TN: I FUCKING KNEW IT!]

大和がボールに触れようとするがセナ、小結、瀧、２／３兄弟が止める
Yamato has proclaimed that he will stop the ball. Sena, Taki, and 2/3 of the Ha Brothers stop him.

武蔵は紙一重で届かないと悟る
Musashi's kick is JUST out of reach...

回想
Reflections [TN Insert flashbacks here...]

叫ぶ
The shouts and cries

紙一重で入る
It JUST B A R E L Y goes in...

優勝
Victory!

観客乱入
The audience...

回想
Their reflections

胴上げＹＡーＨＡー
A lift with a "YAAAA HAAAA!"



ＰＳ
大和｢中略―ゾクゾクして楽しみですたまらないんだ。来月からセナ君とタッグを組んで戦うってこと
Yamato - I had fun and I'm shivering from excitement. From Next month, Sena and I will form a Dream team to do battle with... [Note: Yamato kinda says things to make it so. So he wants to have what Kheops said. A dream team with Sena where they can go undefeated.]


LOL LAST MATCH ?! Fuck off ALL STAR JAPAN TEAM VS. maybe AMERICAN ALL STAR TEAM ?! YA-HAA !!

source : Source same as yours


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^  I can't believe I just read that OMG!!!!! I so hate myself rite now....


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2008)

Well now....that is a logical continuation but it makes me wonder, who makes it and who doesn't?


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 29, 2008)

Saiko said:


> *304 SPOILER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, so there's gonna be another super team to beat. I always thought Americans aren't that great in ES21 since Nasa's were ex-profesionals....

Or we could be lead into a disappointment when the match is not shown.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamato's such a prick, dragging Sena into his own little match with America. Oh so Sena defeated him and now thinks they'll be unstoppable just because they're on the same team. I really hope Sena flat out denies his ass so the manga will end with Suzuna riding Sena's cock.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 29, 2008)

^Someone wants to see some action...


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 29, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^Someone wants to see some action...



Better than extending the manga when we know the real moral of the story.

*Sena > Yamafail.*​
And besides you can't blame me for wanting to see some pairing action, there has been nothing but *HirumaxMamori* fluffs in the entire manga. These are sweaty muscular hormone-driven teenagers here and yet none of them having been caught fucking a girl or cheerleader in the locker room. They're missing the point of *HS* Football .


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 29, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yamato's such a prick, dragging Sena into his own little match with America. Oh so Sena defeated him and now thinks they'll be unstoppable just because they're on the same team. I really hope Sena flat out denies his ass so the manga will end with Suzuna riding Sena's cock.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2008)

The heavens tremble at the thought of Kurita and Gao on the same team


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 30, 2008)

must resist clicking


----------



## Death (Oct 30, 2008)

Give in to the clicking.  It'll make you feel better.

And, Just Awesome


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 30, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> must resist clicking





Death said:


> Give in to the clicking.  It'll make you feel better.
> 
> And, Just Awesome



NO IT WON'T.. u'll feek horrible lik i did... RESIST U CAN DO IT


----------



## Kage no Yume (Oct 31, 2008)

Can't...resist...much longer...

WHERE THE HELL IS THE CHAPTER!!?!?


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 31, 2008)

i know i've been hitting all the sites trying to find it


----------



## Gary (Oct 31, 2008)

*光盘刻录*


There's the raw.


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Oct 31, 2008)

Franky house scan is out.

wow gold


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Gaou pwned Hiruma. 

I'm not sure about this higher dream they're talking about at the last page. Aare they really going to face the pros? Sena joining Teikoku is virtually impossible. ?


----------



## Gary (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the scan.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the scan


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yamato's hair was lulz.  So earlier it was said there could possibly be a match between the U.S. and Japan right?  It's scary to imagine the Japanese All-Stars (ex. Shin and Agon as linebackers and possibly as Fullbacks, omg leading the way for Sena.  Gao and Kurita on the line.)  Anyways if they do face the U.S. it'll be cool to see Panther's improvement or some other haxx football players.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 31, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah seems weird...
a all star match would be awesome...
awesome chapter


----------



## Biolink (Oct 31, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The rumor right now is that there will be a National Team that will face a Good American team


----------



## JutsuEater (Oct 31, 2008)

Even though and all star game is likely, I hope that the manga continues on through Sena's final year of high school football.  I feel that the manga would sell itself short if that was not the route taken.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 31, 2008)

Biolink said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The rumor right now is that there will be a National Team that will face a Good American team




*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought the Japanese are the all high untouchables in ES21 world. Nasa Aliens were ex-pros and that Deimon coach only rank them around Ojou White Knights. My impression was further fueled by Deimon's visit to America where Sena commented on how slow the gigantic Americans were and also the fact that no one could stop Yamato even when he's in America.

But I guess the key point here is we've never seen a real American pro so maybe it could happen. If it happens, I really hope they'll be a more interesting team than Teikoku.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the return of panther would be awesome...
yeah gief awesome American team for a final match...


----------



## Biolink (Oct 31, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah it's going to be hard to make this interesting, without seeming like he is just reaching and pulling stuff out of his ass just to make the manga go on longer



--------------


*Spoiler*: __ 



So who would be on your National/Allstar team?

QB- Hiruma
RB- Sena
FB- Yamato
WR1- Taka
WR2- Monta
TE- Agon/ Tetsuma?
Offensive/Defensive Line- Kurita, Gaou, Makoto Otawara(Ojo White Knights), Heracles, Mizumachi(Poseidon)

CB1: Ikkyou
CB2: Kisaragi(Hakushu dinosaurs)
FS: Akaba(Bando Spiders)
SS: Marco/ Agon?
LB's Shun Kakei(Poseidon) , Shin, Yamato

K: Musashi


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 31, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or it might never happen. The manga ends next chapter with Sena looking up into the sky and declare he'll one day become a pro and spread the love of American Football.

Yea. Awesome higher dream.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 31, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah... but i always wanted an all star match


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He teased us with those "All Star" color spreads and those polls about who would make the best dream team. And now it seems he'll make them happen


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 EPIC CHAPTER WAS EPIC


I nearly shat bricks when the ball bounced into the goalposts


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 31, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoping something of that sort happens. btw all star team v.s american team uuuhhhmm POT anyone.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 31, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So did Yamato .


----------



## Daenym (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean, we all knew they would win, right? But still epic.

World Championships arc is gonna be insane. The roster's gonna be tough to pick. It'll probably have different teams for offense/defense now so they can have more than just 11 characters.

I feel like only one/two of the 3 brothers will make it.
Kurita and Gaou, obviously, and then filling up the rest of the line has plenty of options like Ootawara and all of the Taiyou dudes.
Sena
Yamato
Taka and probably Tetsuma, but I feel like Monta'll have to work to get on the team. Ikkyuu seems like he'd be redundant with Monta, though, so tough for him.
Agon, duh. Unsui not so much.
Shin
Hiruma and hopefully Kid.
Akaba would be awesome, since he's pretty much the only guy Sena really didn't beat with only his own strength (Taki helped).
Musashi or Koutarou, but they could probably try and do both, with accuracy vs. distance.

Who else stands a chance at making it, though? Yukimitsu's too weak, the other brothers don't have enough story (mainly Juumonji), Komusubi's just blah, and Taki's way outclassed in catching, so the Devilbats can't really fill up the roster anymore. I guess Teikoku could also pull out a few new players from 2nd string to mix it up.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 31, 2008)

OH MAN THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 31, 2008)

my allstar team would be

for offence:
qb-kid
rb-sena
fb-yamato
te-akaba
wr-hanjou
wr-monta

the line would be
kurita
gao
banba
otaro
lineman from shinryuji, forgot his name

for defence:
same linemen I guess, since they play both sides

then guessing they'd have 3 linebackers
Shin
Agon
kakei

cornerback-ikkyou
cornerback-sakuraba
safety-tetsuma


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2008)

Loved the Chapter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 



And it isn't over....next month!


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Whew. That was good. I have a few complaints, though. There should have been more exchanges between the Deimon guys after their victory. Yamato shouldn't have said a fucking word, this was the Devilbats' moment of glory.

As for an all-star Japanese team going up against all-star teams from other countries, well, I guess I'm excited, but it bothers me quite a bit. We've been following the _Devilbats_ for 304 chapters; not just the characters that make up the team, but the relationships between them. And now, for what will probably be the final series of matches of this brilliant manga, this team is going to be split up? No more Yukimitsu, Ha Haa Haaa bros, Komusubi, and Taki? Perhaps even (*wails in horror*) no more Hiruma?! This just isn't right.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 31, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> We've been following the _Devilbats_ for 304 chapters; not just the characters that make up the team, but the relationships between them. And now, for what will probably be the final series of matches of this brilliant manga, this team is going to be split up? No more Yukimitsu, Ha Haa Haaa bros, Komusubi, and Taki? Perhaps even (*wails in horror*) no more Hiruma?! This just isn't right.


Well, the devilbats are still there and its not like there spliting up. Its just They'll probably be in the background helping out. And there'll still be the same team next yr, minus the hiruma, kurita, and musashi




ansoncarter said:


> my allstar team would be
> 
> for offence:
> qb-kid
> ...



Agree wit everything said minus the line part. I feel Kurita and Gao would probably be the only one's playing both sides. Jumonji will probably make it, or atleast the defensive side since he has those defensive touchdowns and awesome rip moves. We can also take into account that a regular footbally team usually has around 48 players so most of the main characters could stay, and probably be backup/special teams. the entire devilbats could probably make it since theres only 11 main guys


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2008)

epic chapter 

i  @ hiruma blasting yamato


----------



## Biolink (Oct 31, 2008)

Mines would be:



QB- Hiruma
RB- Sena
FB- Yamato
WR1- Taka
WR2- Monta
TE- Agon
Offensive/Defensive Line- Kurita, Gaou, Makoto Otawara(Ojo White Knights), Jumonji, Mizumachi(Poseidon, defense), Banba

CB1: Ikkyou
CB2: Kisaragi(Hakushu dinosaurs)/ Taka?
FS: Akaba(Bando Spiders)
SS: Shun Kakei(Poseidon)
LB's Agon , Shin, Yamato

K: Musashi

Agon, Kurita, Gaou, Yamato, and Taka are all so talented they can play both sides of the ball.

I can't imagine any of the Deimon original 3(Hiruma, Kurita, Musashi) not making the team.


----------



## mmzrmx (Oct 31, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> always thought the Japanese are the all high untouchables in ES21 world. Nasa Aliens were ex-pros and that Deimon coach only rank them around Ojou White Knights. My impression was further fueled by Deimon's visit to America where Sena commented on how slow the gigantic Americans were and also the fact that no one could stop Yamato even when he's in America.
> 
> But I guess the key point here is we've never seen a real American pro so maybe it could happen. If it happens, I really hope they'll be a more interesting team than Teikoku.




Where exactly does it say that the nasa are ex professionals? The only one that I remember being mentioned was the coach.


----------



## Daenym (Oct 31, 2008)

The Aliens were just high schoolers, I thought. Also, I don't think it ever really said that they were the strongest in America, but I'm not 100%. Even then, it's not impossible for America to come up with an All-Star team from all over the country.

I just want to know exactly how much ridiculousness is going to come up next. If they do a worldwide arc, maybe they'll have other countries than just Japan and America playing. Yeah, unrealistic, but Eyeshield's not exactly the most plausible series to begin with.

And as far as the Americans being slow, it doesn't take more than a page or two to introduce a whole team made up of 4.2 second runners. Plus, there was already the one black guy who joined the Aliens for the match. Better still would be the power matches between Kurita/Gaou vs. an American line.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 31, 2008)

Their name was the Nasa Shuttles, and in terms of power the Shuttles were around the Ojo White Knights at best(And I think it's a safe assumption to say that Deimon by themselves are *FAR* superior to the Ojo White Knights at this point) I believe it was stated.

The Black guy was Panther, and he ran a 4.5(Which for this manga let's face it is not unreal), but his footwork as a runner was extraordinary.

If there really would be a USA vs Japan arc, we'll probably see Panther on an Allstar team of USA players or something


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Oct 31, 2008)

Yamato is too good to be a FB. Maybe he will share carries with Sena?

Also, who will be the Quarterback?
Hiruma is a Peyton Manning-like guy in that he is at the same time a great passer and a offensive coordinator
But at the same time, Kid is a more accurate passer than him.


WR must be Taka, Monta and Sakuraba
Convert Tetsuma to TE. He seems like he would be a great blocker and would create mismatches

Make Gaoh and Kurita DTs. Mizumachi (swimmer guy) and Agon as DE. Agon is too good to be just a linebacker. Make him a DE and the other team has no passing game. This defensive line assures that no one can attack the team either on the ground (teo X-box hueg DTs) or in the air.

Shin and Kakei as linebackers.

Kisaragi and Ikkyu as CB.

Maybe Marco as a safety?

The other spots would be taken by Teikoku guys since they all are supposed to be great.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice to see the 60-yard magnum become a reality. Musashi, Kurita, and Hiruma finally achieved their dream. 

Interesting that this may not be the end yet though.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 1, 2008)

Biolink said:


> Their name was the Nasa Shuttles, ...


They changed their names lik 50x between aliens and shuttles



Detonator_Fan said:


> Also, who will be the Quarterback?
> Hiruma is a Peyton Manning-like guy in that he is at the same time a great passer and a offensive coordinator
> But at the same time, Kid is a more accurate passer than him.
> ...
> Maybe Marco as a safety?


 I thought Kid only had his really quick release wit good accuracy and Karin has the most accurate passes wit the best form?
I would love to see Marco at saftey


----------



## Biolink (Nov 1, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Yamato is too good to be a FB. Maybe he will share carries with Sena?
> 
> Also, who will be the Quarterback?
> Hiruma is a Peyton Manning-like guy in that he is at the same time a great passer and a offensive coordinator
> ...



This isn't like real life where the FB's suck most of the time.

Yamato is stronger than most players, faster, and more agile than most players. He would make a good lead blocker, and would be pretty much unstoppable even with a shorter lead. He's that good.

Agon at DE doesn't make as much sense as him as a DB or a LB. Agon is lauded for his speed, and his inhumane reaction time. He's powerful in relative to most players, but his power isn't something he's lauded for, and he's never even played that position as far as we know. Him at a DB position or a LB position is pretty much right at home, and a responsibility we know he can take.

Lastly the idea of the Teikoku guys filling in just whatever random spots isn't good. By that token why not have Deimon guys filling in those random spots? Deimon sure as heck wasn't having problems with any of these other so-called "Allstars" outside of the named one's. Deimon pretty much exploited everybody else on the team except for Taka and Yamato.
------

Oh yeah. Kid's gimmick was quick passing, out of the shotgun formation. Since Seibu actually ran routes he could just wait until whoever(Mainly Tetsuma) got freed open on their route. It's not a good style IMO. A lot of changes happen on the field. Teams can show one coverage and then go into another like Deimon did that one time against Seibu by dropping Kurita into coverage on the Zone blitz. Kid recognized it, but the point remains.


Karin's gimmick I believe was accuracy, and throwing super soft catchable balls. I'd still rather have Hiruma. He's the most versatile QB in the manga.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

I forgot to post my manly tears after reading the chapter T/ _ \T...

YA-HA!


----------



## emanresu (Nov 1, 2008)

Mamori will kiss Hiruma fo sure now


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 1, 2008)

Biolink said:


> This isn't like real life where the FB's suck most of the time.


True... now and days FB's get a bad name...

Well.. if I remember correctly, wasn't Shin playing fullback in the ballista formation?


----------



## tictactoc (Nov 1, 2008)

SQHDJQSFJKSJF  @the new ES21 cover


----------



## DeathRealm (Nov 1, 2008)

I just want more Hiruma. Awesomeness comes from Hiruma.


----------



## Glued (Nov 1, 2008)

I wonder if Komosubi or Juumonji will be taking over the line?


----------



## Biolink (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd rather have Juumonji there.

Juumonji's the shit.

He always comes through


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 2, 2008)

For some reason, i have the feeling that hiruma is going to somehow convince the principal to change the rule at deimon to allow 3rd yrs to participate in sports....


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 2, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> For some reason, i have the feeling that hiruma is going to somehow convince the principal to change the rule at deimon to allow 3rd yrs to participate in sports....



I don't know if letting Eyeshield 21 go on for too long is a good idea. There's not much room left for character development. Sena's transformed from a wimpy little kid with no spine, to an excellent athlete.

As much as I like Eyeshield, I'd say the story is almost finished.

If there was a new protagonist, that would be interesting though.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 2, 2008)

Biolink said:


> This isn't like real life where the FB's suck most of the time.
> 
> Yamato is stronger than most players, faster, and more agile than most players. He would make a good lead blocker, and would be pretty much unstoppable even with a shorter lead. He's that good.



I know this is not a realistic manga, but there is a rule in American Football saying that a FB must suck. Hard.




Biolink said:


> Agon at DE doesn't make as much sense as him as a DB or a LB. Agon is lauded for his speed, and his inhumane reaction time. He's powerful in relative to most players, but his power isn't something he's lauded for, and he's never even played that position as far as we know. Him at a DB position or a LB position is pretty much right at home, and a responsibility we know he can take.



He is supposed to be a genius that can do anything well. A pass-rushing DE has to be fast and have good skills (see Dwight Freeney).
And the Defensive End is a much more important position than linebacker. See their average salary.


----------



## Glued (Nov 2, 2008)

Biolink said:


> I'd rather have Juumonji there.
> 
> Juumonji's the shit.
> 
> He always comes through



Yeah Juumonji may not be as strong as Daikichi, but he is a definite brawler and he dragged Agon's ass into a touchdown.

He DRAGGED Agon.

In all honesty Daikichi's got heart, and I love the little guy, but Juumonji with enough training may be able to hang with the big guys.


----------



## Absolute Zero (Nov 2, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I don't know if letting Eyeshield 21 go on for too long is a good idea. There's not much room left for character development. Sena's transformed from a wimpy little kid with no spine, to an excellent athlete.
> 
> As much as I like Eyeshield, I'd say the story is almost finished.
> 
> If there was a new protagonist, that would be interesting though.


I agree with this.  I actually read the entire series this past week (seriously, how good was my timing in starting?), and it seems to have runs its course.

Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love Eyeshield 21.  I had no idea how good it would be going in, and I'd keep reading as long as it continued.  But the whole thing up to now has been about going to and winning the Christmas Bowl.  All the Deimon players have gotten their development, and so have the star players from the other teams.  Sena is now the best running back in Japan, period.  He's defeated the "real" Eyeshield 21.

This is basically the perfect place for the series to end.  I mean, there'd have to be several culmination chapters, but this is a really good spot.  Another tournament would be fairly redundant.  

Also, I can't see Sena leaving the Devilbats, ever.  That's just not in his character - even in the last chapter, he actually cries in happiness from having met his teammates.  He won't abandon them; not a single one.

Again, I'll read this as long as it goes on, but how can there be a better ending that this?


----------



## TalikX (Nov 2, 2008)

Well Deimon won, told ya bitches, no way Deimon would lose 

But they should animate the last two matches  Teikoku has pretty sweet jerseys with black and gold.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 2, 2008)

Well having a mini arc after a Time jump could be nice.(1-10 chapters)

For instance Seeing a low spirited guy trying out at American football but doubting if he can go on, then a Grown up Sena walks in(of cause dour to always wearing the Eyeshield the people don't recognize him.
He goes on give a few advices then walks away as the Eyeshield of the Future is in Creation.


Later someone runs over to the newly inspired kid and he tell him it was Sena, the star Runner of the Japanease national team and world champion + MVP.


Would be a kickass end imo


----------



## Mullet_Power (Nov 3, 2008)

TalikX said:


> But they should animate the last two matches  Teikoku has pretty sweet jerseys with black and gold.



Only if they do it with high quality. The ES21 anime was such a disappointment after reading the manga. I don't want to see it butchered anymore.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 3, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> I know this is not a realistic manga, but there is a rule in American Football saying that a FB must suck. Hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lineman in general are the highest paid players, after franchise QB's


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 3, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Only if they do it with high quality. The ES21 anime was such a disappointment after reading the manga. I don't want to see it butchered anymore.



It was the anime that got my into the manga. I liked the anime.   The only disappointment is that they stopped it early.


----------



## TalikX (Nov 3, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Only if they do it with high quality. The ES21 anime was such a disappointment after reading the manga. I don't want to see it butchered anymore.



What? Besides the episodes inbetween matches I loved the anime <_<


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright, last chapter, where the hell were Yamatos teamates when 6 devilbats managed to sneak and attack Yamato?

I mean seriously


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^ They didn't know which sena to hit .


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 3, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Alright, last chapter, where the hell were Yamatos teamates when 6 devilbats managed to sneak and attack Yamato?
> 
> I mean seriously



Yamato probably did something like this. 

*Yamato:* lolz, stand back i gotz this. LEEROOY!!! 

*Hoes Teammates:* rofl k *disconnects*

1 second later

*Yamato & Hoes:* noo waiii!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2008)

> Alright, last chapter, where the hell were Yamatos teamates when 6 devilbats managed to sneak and attack Yamato?



All of a sudden they were all blocked, and here we thought Taka could fucking walk in the air

Im glad this is isn't the final match otherwise I'd be seriously disappointed.

As for the Anime, the second I saw Hiruma I quit, awful.


----------



## Munak (Nov 6, 2008)

Woah, I can already parallel this to Rukawa at the end of the Slam Dunk manga. (If Inoue-san continued to All-Japan. )

Anyways, I wonder who in Deimon would make the cut?


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 7, 2008)

if anyone is interested


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 7, 2008)

So it's confirmed there at least another game. And it's not the author trying to milk it. This is awesome! I always thought the Christmas Bowl was kind of a letdown.


----------



## Gary (Nov 7, 2008)

Do we have any spoilers?
Well good if it doesn't go on that long,  I don't wanna see it go on for two more years.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 7, 2008)

^It is going to last for 1 or 2 more years. That's what the author said.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 7, 2008)

THIS CHAPTER IS BEYOND EPIIIIIIIIIICCCCCC!!!!!


----------



## Gary (Nov 7, 2008)

Damnit I need a trans right now


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy Shit!  I knew it.  He's back bitches!  Shit's gonna go down!  Too bad I hadve no idea what was being said.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 7, 2008)

Gary said:


> Damnit I need a trans right now



[Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo


----------



## kchi55 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm having mixed feelings about es21 not ending. On one hand, the Christmas bowl did seem like a big letdown, and hopefully this next world cup will be more epic (more agon!). But on another hand, I really hope that they dont ditch hiruma as the QB.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 7, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> I'm having mixed feelings about es21 not ending. On one hand, the Christmas bowl did seem like a big letdown, and hopefully this next world cup will be more epic (more agon!). But on another hand, I really hope that they dont ditch hiruma as the QB.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That new Guy next to Panther is an Asshole.

I hope he is more talented and a more evil mofo than Agon.


----------



## Gary (Nov 7, 2008)

Saiko said:


> [Shounen]HSD Kenichi c256 by Nerieru-scans by Boo_hoo



Thank you.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I kinda wanted it to continue cuz I figured Panther would be seen again, he said he wanted to have a rematch with Sena when they're both at their best and now's probably the time for that.  Hopefully the Japan Team will have back-ups at every position so I think almost all of the named characters will be a part of the team.  And even if Hiruma wasn't chosen as QB he'll probably be coaching or something.  This is also a good way for the 3rd years to have one last game or something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2008)

[ES 21] [Shonen] Eyeshield21 c305 by Franky-House


----------



## Saiko (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiruma will be chosen as QB.
This is out of the question. What you gonna do if Hiruma comes at you with his Tactics ? You gonna do Nothing ! You gonna die!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to see Panther-kun after quite awhile. It's going to be interesting to see the greatest Japanese American Football players assembled under one team, and based on the last page I can already see a few of the obvious candidates


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 7, 2008)

^I'd love to see Gaou and Agon on the same thing. If Agon says anything about Gaou being trash...we'll have one helluva fight coming.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I tried to think up of a Japanese All-Star team including back-ups, harder than I thought, probably just insert random Teikoku players for positions that need more players


*Spoiler*: __ 



Linemen(Gonna be a few)- Otawara, Kurita, Banba, Gao, Onihei(LOL it's possible), Mizumachi, Heracles, Jumonji, Yamabushi, that one dude from Seibu, and maybe other Teikoku Linemen or the rest of the Ha-Ha's

Quarterbacks- Hiruma, Kid(is he still injured?), and either Karin/Takami/possibly Agon's Bro

Receivers- Monta, Taka, Sakuraba, Tetsuma

Runningbacks- Sena, Yamato, Akaba, those other filler running backs from the Kanto Area

Slotback(Thought this would be an interesting position and Agon fits it perfectly)-Agon, also possibly Tetsuma and Akaba

Tight End- The same as the slot backs

Linebackers- Shin, Kakei, Habashira(I wanna see that guy again), can't think of any other Linebackers

Cornerbacks- Ikkyu, probably some of the WR's especially Taka since he's broken, Kisaragi, and possibly that one dude from Taiyo who looked funny

Safety- Marco, Riku, and Agon

Kicker- Kotaro and Musashi

Punter- See Above

Kick/Punt Return- Riku and Sena


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 7, 2008)

Clifford D. Louis has the Will of D.  It's over, Japan.

Btw, I don't think Clifford is really an ass. Right after Panther called him "traitor", Clifford was seen whispering to Panther something about never showing your weakness. He sounded more like he was giving genuine advice to Panther than being a show off.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah Dream Team! 

I knew it wouldn't end like this with Panther and the Americans still needing to settle the score. It also seems like this "Prince" is a total douche. I can't wait to see him get knocked down a peg or two. 

Was hoping for Sena and Suzuna moment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2008)

Jet the Villain said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You should know this is a shonen manga therefore SenaXSuzunna is nothing more than conjecture and pairing fans equivalent of a wild goose chase.

In any case I'm guessing we'll learn more about the American team's other players down the line. And since this is a world tourny we will probably get treated to other countries players before that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 7, 2008)

OMFG! THE WIN, THE WIN, THIS MANGA IS GOING TO HIT TIER 1 BY THE END OF THE FUCKING SERIES!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dream Team for the fuckin win! 
Goddamn awesome, i really didn't see this one comming, i though the manga was gonna end.


----------



## Gary (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm hoping that suddenly the skill level doesn't raise.
and yay another arc


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 7, 2008)

There is always a skill increase between high school level and college level. i think most of the top tier teams are either approaching college level or already there somewhat. Then you have the massive skill difference between college and nfl level. Good lord this will be a GODLY manga.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 7, 2008)

Epic chapter was epic!

Loved reading about the formation of the dream team! It's gonna be so awesome


----------



## TalikX (Nov 7, 2008)

Well we finally found out Panther's real name lol.


----------



## Phantasmical (Nov 7, 2008)

IMO The author just took a big shit on his own manga

A final all star arc without the devil bats, just no.

Talk about an anti climax


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 7, 2008)

The author took the whole "winning the Christmas Bowl" very lightly... I was expecting shit to blow up and more emotion...

...

anyway... Deimon is the real Dream Team ...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 7, 2008)

Phantasmical said:


> IMO The author just took a big shit on his own manga
> 
> A final all star arc without the devil bats, just no.
> 
> Talk about an anti climax


Go away     .


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 7, 2008)

FUCK YES!  new arc ftw 

having a huge 
*Spoiler*: __ 



japan all star team is da shizz  
sena and shin, not to mention kidd and hiruma and all the other epic players on the same team is just


----------



## Absolute Zero (Nov 7, 2008)

Ha...well, I'm not too much of a man to admit I was wrong.  I really thought the Alexanders game would be it, and I still think that would have been a good place to end...that being said -

FUCK YES.  This is going to be so epic I can't even think about it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And now all the girls want a piece of Sena.  Good man.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 7, 2008)

TalikX said:


> Well we finally found out Panther's real name lol.



I'm pretty sure his real name was revealed earlier at some point, a long time ago.

Anyways,

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think these people are going to be on the Japan dream team for sure:
These people are pretty much confirmed!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sena 
Yamato
Taka
Monta




These people's faces were shown in the last page of the latest chapter. Highly possible that they will be picked!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Agon 
Shin 
Gaou 
Takami 
Ootawara
Kid
Kotaro (kicker dude who loves kicking)
Banba
Akaba




and it would be stupid if these people weren't picked the team

*Spoiler*: __ 




Musashi (60-yard magnum!)
Kurita (He defeated Gaou. Enough said)
Tetsuma (Works best with Kid)
Ikkyuu (Reverse run!)
Riku (Another 4.2-40m dash runner!!)
Sakuraba (Works best with Takami)




and these people I think should be on the team but I don't think it's too likely:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Mizumachi
Kakei
Juumonji
Yamabushi







I'm pretty disappointed that there was a lack of Karin near the end of the Teikoku-Deimon match. Was looking forward to more Karin development. She's so pretty! 

So does anyone know what's going on in third to fifth panels? Is it Sena's new schedule?

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Link removed


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 7, 2008)

well i was kind of surprised that Takami from Ojo was there (final pic)... this mean they have 3 QB at least on the team (since there's no way Hiruma is not on the team )

Yes All Star teams 
i expect a training/get to know each other arc and then Match to end the series


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 7, 2008)

Did anybody fuckin seriously didn't see that coming? Lol

And If Hiruma isn't selected as QB (I don't want him as a coach), it's gonna be really tough for me to read it to the end.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 7, 2008)

raziu said:


> Did anybody fuckin seriously didn't see that coming? Lol


How the hell was anyone supposed to see that comming?

Are you just trying to act smart?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> How the hell was anyone supposed to see that comming?
> 
> Are you just trying to act smart?



Just read some more sports manga...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> How the hell was anyone supposed to see that comming?
> 
> Are you just trying to act smart?



1) Thoughout the entire series there was polls for who would make the best all-star team
2) NASA team was introduced, but never really shown again
3) Yamato hinted it in the last chapter, sayin he couldnt wait to play wit sena

Honestly, I have to agree. It was kinda apparent, and if the manga had ended lik that without showin panther, i woulda been upset


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 7, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> 1) Thoughout the entire series there was polls for who would make the best all-star team
> 2) NASA team was introduced, but never really shown again
> 3) Yamato hinted it in the last chapter, sayin he couldnt wait to play wit sena
> 
> Honestly, I have to agree. It was kinda apparent, and if the manga had ended lik that without showin panther, i woulda been upset



Agreed. Plus winning the chsitsmas bowl wasn't given as much of an importance as it was hinted at the begining...Ok maybe the all-stat game game wasn't super obvious, but it wasn't really that hard to figure it out, or at least have suspicions of it happening.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2008)

C'mon without the DevilBats there is no manga, what about the team?


----------



## BVB (Nov 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> How the hell was anyone supposed to see that comming?
> 
> Are you just trying to act smart?



In every sportsmanga there will be a national cup with allstars


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes Eyeshield 21 will not be ending so early after all. 
Now the next exiting thing would be to see who will be on the team.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 7, 2008)

Seems like everyone saw it comming except me then i guess.


----------



## dwabn (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah all star games and manga seem to go together, my exp w/ this comes mainlt from PoT tho.

although does any1 besides me think its udder bull to consider the Japanese team even competing with any decent US high school team not to mention college or pros.........


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 7, 2008)

dwabn said:


> although does any1 besides me think its udder bull to consider the Japanese team even competing with any decent US high school team not to mention college or pros.........




*raises hand

that would be the biggest croc of shit if a team of japanese kids beat a team of americans


----------



## Phantasmical (Nov 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Go away     .



Why should I, its true


----------



## Phantasmical (Nov 7, 2008)

The manga has been about the devilbats, and they finally get to the Christmas bowl and win and its just skirted over like its nothing, total bullshit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 7, 2008)

Omg, what happened to all the hype with Hiruma' dad. =/


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 7, 2008)

Phantasmical said:


> The manga has been about the devilbats, and they finally get to the Christmas bowl and win and its just skirted over like its nothing, total bullshit.



I agree with you.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 7, 2008)

postitions as I See them


*Spoiler*: __ 





Center (C)? Ryokan Kurita
Offensive guard (OG)? Koji Kuroki  and Shozo Togano
Offensive tackle (OT)? Seijuro Shin and Kazuki Jumonji
Tight end (TE) ? Reisuke Aki  and Jo Tetsuma 
Wide receiver (WR) ? Monta and Taka Honjō 
Running back (RB) ? Sena Kobayakawa (of course) and Takeru Yamato 
Tailback (TB) ?  Agon Kongo
Quarterback (QB) ? Yoichi Hiruma

Defensive end (DE) ? Riku Kaitani and Unsui Kongo
Defensive tackle (DT) ? Makoto Ōtawara and Daigo Ikari
Nose guard ? Rikiya Gaou 
Linebacker (LB) ? Shun Kakei, Agon Kongo  and Gondayū Yamabushi 
Cornerback (CB) - Hayato Akaba  and Kengo Mizumachi
Safety (FS or SS) ? Shin Seijuro 

Kicker- Who you think? Musashi of course


----------



## dr_jackal (Nov 7, 2008)

I want to see more of Marco and Gao afterall "strength is indeed absolute".


----------



## Adachi (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL it seriously _is_ going the direction of Captain Tsubasa. 

Oh well. 

Although I have to admit it's awesome to have Panther back and finally, an All-Star Japanese team.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2008)

Hiruma's dad, every characters story has kind of been trashed at this point.


----------



## Glued (Nov 7, 2008)

dr_jackal said:


> I want to see more of Marco and Gao afterall "strength is indeed absolute".



Gao should not be placed in team Japan, even if it would help them win. The guy has zero sportsmanship and intends not only to defeat his opponent, but injure them.

In an international game, his style would only embarrass the Japanese.

Can you guys even imagine Kid, Banba, Hiruma, Riku or Tetsumi working along side this guy?

Hell Sena and Monta both would probably be disgusted if Gaou tried any of his usual shit.

No, just no.

I love Gaou as a character, but I can't imagine him working with the other guys.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't say I like this Team Japan vs. Team USA thing. Christmas Bowl would've been a great ending already.

Panther is the only positive thing I can see out of all this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure we caught a glimpse of Himura's dad on page 1. Even Himura seemed to notice him in the stands walking away.

And...when did Panther become the fastest man in the world? :/


----------



## Biolink (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm interested to see where this goes with Clifford D. Louis


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2008)

> And...when did Panther become the fastest man in the world? :/



Since SJ forced E21 to go on longer than it should have.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 7, 2008)

its so hard to keep up wit the conversations in here. I've got so much to say, so ill try to b short 


Grandmaster Kane said:


> Offensive tackle (OT)? Seijuro Shin and Kazuki Jumonji
> Tight end (TE) ? Reisuke Aki  and Jo Tetsuma
> Wide receiver (WR) ? Monta and Taka Honjō
> Running back (RB) ? Sena Kobayakawa (of course) and Takeru Yamato
> ...


 EPIC FAIL ur positions. tailback and running back are the same, tailback is just another term for the halfback or running back in the i-formation....
Y would shin play safety when he is a linebacker... thats lik sayin sena's going to play receiver... and Shin playing O-line... thats just plan ridiculous.



Ben Grimm said:


> Gao should not be placed in team Japan, even if it would help them win. The guy has zero sportsmanship and intends not only to defeat his opponent, but injure them.
> ...
> I love Gaou as a character, but I can't imagine him working with the other guys.



I completely agree about his approach being kinda radical, but i dont think the other players would have a problem wit it because Kurita also developed the same mentality as linemen. If u remember, he even tried to take out Karin. I think he would tone down, or atleast be kept under control by the American linemen. Also, i'd say the opposite about his sportsmanship. He didnt hit Kid after the whistle blew. Kid mentioned that Gao has great respect for the game and rules, and his hits are completely legal
--
Some1 also asked about wat was going on on page 4 wit the book sena got... I wanna kno to, does anybody know?
--
Thats all i have to say for now


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, techincally Japan has won more  than America. 

Then again, guess who they lost to in the third one  (that is a rather respectable score though)


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 7, 2008)

^^^ well the US team seemed very limited... no pro players from nfl or cfl, no current college players, and no players that graduated over a yr from college. Thats only a small group of players... Imagine if we were using our pros..


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 7, 2008)

So, apparently Panther is now faster than Sena. I doubt that this means he can really run 40 yards in 4.1 seconds. Breaking the 4.2 limit would be breaking the manga's meta-laws, so to speak. My guess is that it has to do with Panther's way of cutting more efficiently than normal runners, as shown here. While his running speed has probably gone up since the last time we saw him play, he's probably still slower than Sena in a straight line, but faster than him while dodging other players.


----------



## kchi55 (Nov 7, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> postitions as I See them
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No such positions as offensive tackle and tailback. I think you meant to put Agon at Fullback, but I'd rather have Yamato there since he can run the ball and he makes a really good blocker. 
Having shin play offensive lineman is dumb. You do realize he plays as a linebacker right? His specialty is not blocking.
Riku and Unsui at DE? are you kidding me? They're not strength players, which is definately something that DE's need.
Akaba usually plays TE and Mizumachi plays DT, but why wouldn't you put ikkyuu and kisaragi there?
Shin should stay as linebacker, maybe have Marco as safety. Shin can make tackles faster as an LB and therefore would give up less yardage


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 7, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> No such positions as offensive tackle and tailback. I think you meant to put Agon at Fullback, but I'd rather have Yamato there since he can run the ball and he makes a really good blocker.
> Having shin play offensive lineman is dumb. You do realize he plays as a linebacker right? His specialty is not blocking.



... another FAIL... offensice tackle not a real position? u really gotta b kidding me man. and tailback is just another name for the halfback. honestly, if u guys dont kno the stuff, wiki it.
And actually Shin has blocked before as a fullback... Ballista formation when he blocks for Sakuraba, so technically he can block...


----------



## koguryo (Nov 7, 2008)

koguryo said:


> Well I tried to think up of a Japanese All-Star team including back-ups, harder than I thought, probably just insert random Teikoku players for positions that need more players
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I put Slotback there because the Japan team could probably use a ton of formations.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol at arguing over these terms.

TB= Tailback; Another term for Running Back(Half Back is the official name)

OT is a general term for a lineman, but also can be used to refer to the LT and RT(Left Tackle and Right Tackle).

I guess one could say Tailback and Offensive Tackle are generic names, but these are names that are actually used.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 7, 2008)

^^^
Agree wit everything minus OT being a general term. Its the specific position for the linemen. The line is usually set up lik this:
Tackle - Guard - Center - Guard - Tackle

Agreed on the lul too, but I am a football fanatic, so when i hear terms get thrown around, its lik hearing naruto could beat goku, or sumthin that annoyin


----------



## Munak (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, it's good to see Panther again.

With the plethora of male QBs, though... does this mean no more Karin action?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm i could see Hiruma Manipulating the media... Would fit his character.
If he can't play anymore that's a suitable role he'd have there.




PhlegmMaster said:


> So, apparently Panther is now faster than Sena. I doubt that this means he can really run 40 yards in 4.1 seconds. Breaking the 4.2 limit would be breaking the manga's meta-laws, so to speak. My guess is that it has to do with Panther's way of cutting more efficiently than normal runners, as shown here. While his running speed has probably gone up since the last time we saw him play, he's probably still slower than Sena in a straight line, but faster than him while dodging other players.




Panther appeared faster then Sena long ago, But even though he may be faster in a straight Run, Sena's acceleration is where he is way better then Panther.
It's the classic long legs vs Short legs.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 8, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Panther appeared faster then Sena long ago, But even though he may be faster in a straight Run, Sena's acceleration is where he is way better then Panther.
> It's the classic long legs vs Short legs.



Good point


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 8, 2008)

So if Sena and Monta joined NFL, what happened to other remained Deimon member?


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 8, 2008)

QB: Monta
About as accurate and fast as Michael Vick (that used to be one of the highest paid NFL QBs) but without the dogfight issues

The rest of the positions can be taken by anyone else


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fuck Yea!, World Cup !

wow can America really fuck with Japan's best? if so I would like to see that squad and what their players are about, good to see my boi Panther again.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> QB: Monta
> About as accurate and fast as Michael Vick (that used to be one of the highest paid NFL QBs) but without the dogfight issues
> 
> The rest of the positions can be taken by anyone else



...Monta as QB?

xD


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 8, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Fuck Yea!, World Cup !
> 
> wow can America really fuck with Japan's best? if so I would like to see that squad and what their players are about, good to see my boi Panther again.



Typically speaking american is stronger more durable and has years of exp in coming up with new plays and reviewing what works or what not.

japan will come in as the underdogs


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a possibility of new characters in the Japan team, isn't there? I mean, the Christmas Bowl is a match between the top teams of the Kansai and Kanto region, so there's probably a handful of aces from the other region that have opted not to join Teikoku.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 9, 2008)

^While in real life, it's very possible but I don't think that'll happen here. There's just too many established characters already.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

More overpowered 16 year olds, can't wait

Honestly lame chapter was lame, its like their carrying it on for the fanservice.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 9, 2008)

^On livejournal, there's an article that says the author intended this all along. Not forced by editors or fanbase.

Frankly, I'm all arms for a World Cup after the disappointing Christmas Bowl.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

The article states that SJ intended this all along, not the author.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 9, 2008)

no it doesn't...
and if you think back there were too many awesome characters left in the back just to be used on as trainers/cheerleaders on the Christmas Bowl that failed, in my opinion, because you didn't feel that connection with the Antagonists like you felt in the past...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Typically speaking american is stronger more durable and has years of exp in coming up with new plays and reviewing what works or what not.
> 
> japan will come in as the underdogs



we're going to see some pretty awesome characters then.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 9, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> we're going to see some pretty awesome characters then.



Im hoping america is made up goas and shins

That way the only possible hope for victory is a agon, sena , hiurma supercombo


I say agon because im a agon fanboy lol


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 9, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> we're going to see some pretty awesome characters then.



Im hoping america is made up goas and shins

That way the only possible hope for victory is a agon, sena , hiruma supercombo


I say agon because im a agon fanboy lol


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 9, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Im hoping america is made up goas and shins
> 
> That way the only possible hope for victory is a agon, sena , hiurma supercombo
> 
> ...



who isn't?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

Think of every American sterotype there is and it'll be on that team. I call a Hillbilly player.

And what the hell happened about Hiruma's injury? And why no Hirumamo scenes


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> ^On livejournal, there's an article that says the author intended this all along. Not forced by editors or fanbase.
> 
> Frankly, I'm all arms for a World Cup after the disappointing Christmas Bowl.


Was it disappointing because it was so predictable?

I somewhat enjoyed the Christmas Bowl, but it could've been better. I wonder what type of offense the Japanese team will use though. Will it be a Seibu type offense? There are tons to choose from.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 9, 2008)

I demand a HirumaxMamori fluff when they depart at the airport .

And what happened to Hiruma's dad subplot?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> I demand a HirumaxMamori fluff when they depart at the airport .
> 
> And what happened to Hiruma's dad subplot?


They obviously tossed it aside for some odd reason. Maybe it's too soon to show his father or something. I mean we don't know how long the series will go, but more than likely it'll be at the end of the world cup. 

What could possibly happen after that? Universe Cup? Galaxy Cup? Mortal Kombat?


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 9, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Was it disappointing because it was so predictable?
> 
> I somewhat enjoyed the Christmas Bowl, but it could've been better. I wonder what type of offense the Japanese team will use though. Will it be a Seibu type offense? There are tons to choose from.



It was disappointing for me because the author chose to write off Teikoku as a one man team. Everything they did involves Yamato. "We need to score! Yamato, come here!", "Deimon is attacking! Go Yamato!", "Our other aces need to touchdown! Yamato, help him!" Even Taka wasn't featured that much in comparison. And what did Karin do after she tossed a few balls and dodged a few Kuritas? Heracles? Don't remember if he even touched the ball. Other teammates were non-existent aside from one or two panels.

And the funny thing is, I guarantee this All Star Japan Team will consist mainly of Kanto players and the only Kansai players will be Yamato and Taka. It's funny that the supposed much stronger Kansai doesn't have any worthy players aside from Teikoku and even on Teikoku, there aren't any worthy ones aside from those two "superhuman of the gods". -.-


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 9, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> It was disappointing for me because the author chose to write off Teikoku as a one man team. Everything they did involves Yamato. "We need to score! Yamato, come here!", "Deimon is attacking! Go Yamato!", "Our other aces need to touchdown! Yamato, help him!" Even Taka wasn't featured that much in comparison. And what did Karin do after she tossed a few balls and dodged a few Kuritas? Heracles? Don't remember if he even touched the ball. Other teammates were non-existent aside from one or two panels.
> 
> And the funny thing is, I guarantee this All Star Japan Team will consist mainly of Kanto players and the only Kansai players will be Yamato and Taka. It's funny that the supposed much stronger Kansai doesn't have any worthy players aside from Teikoku and even on Teikoku, there aren't any worthy ones aside from those two "superhuman of the gods". -.-


Yeah that was the case wasn't it.

That's true. There weren't really any Kansai players that stood out other than Yamato and Taka. I'm sure there are maybe a few more players we haven't seen yet though.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 10, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> They obviously tossed it aside for some odd reason. Maybe it's too soon to show his father or something. I mean we don't know how long the series will go, but more than likely it'll be at the end of the world cup.
> 
> What could possibly happen after that? Universe Cup? Galaxy Cup? Mortal Kombat?



^^^ EPIC . It'd prolly b better than dc vs mortal kombat 
--
But I dont think any of us can really see the series going past this. The fact its going past the christmas bowl is crazy... I mean how much more can Sena develop... he's already stopped time. Next level = 5th dimension: go so fast that his molecules phase through everything and he could run through ppl lik shadowcat


----------



## Altron (Nov 10, 2008)

oponerse a que Hizashi lo sustituyera

this was my favorite page. 

Though really that arrogant clifford, i am anxious to see his abilities, since he seems even more arrogant and assholish than Agon.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 10, 2008)

Altron said:


> Link removed
> 
> this was my favorite page.
> 
> Though really that arrogant clifford, i am anxious to see his abilities, since he seems even more arrogant and assholish than Agon.



i think Agon was more arrogant... Clifford bothered to explain his attitude and gave tips to Panther... Agon giving tips to anyone? not going to happen he was the Star the other were lucky to be playing in the same team...


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2008)

Lol he wasnt where near as arrogant as agon

I just hope for this final game we get an actual villian type for sena to beat. Panther would be to nice for a final rival.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 10, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> i think Agon was more arrogant... Clifford bothered to explain his attitude and gave tips to Panther... Agon giving tips to anyone? not going to happen he was the Star the other were lucky to be playing in the same team...



I agree. I believe he's just faking arrogant. The face when he was giving tips to Panther wasn't an arrogant one IMO. I think it has something to do with his status as "the prince" and "royal blood" whatever that means. Will of D anyone?


----------



## Tools (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey here's an interesting question me and my friend were talking about:
What countries will participate in the World Cup?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 12, 2008)

Europe plays Rugby, so no to them.

Just America vs. Japan and end the manga would be good enough.


----------



## Tools (Nov 12, 2008)

Well its the world cup for something. And that's not true, there was a European league but it ended in 2007.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2008)

Tools said:


> Well its the world cup for something. And that's not true, there was a European league but it ended in 2007.


That league was mainly used to build players for the NFL.

It essentially could be any country/area, but America is the powerhouse so it has to be America.


----------



## Tools (Nov 12, 2008)

What about Canada?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2008)

I assume you're talking about the Canadian Football League.

Not on the level of America.


----------



## Tools (Nov 12, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I assume you're talking about the Canadian Football League.
> 
> Not on the level of America.



I dunno- I think its equally matched but since the CFL only has 8 teams...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 13, 2008)

Tools said:


> I dunno- I think its equally matched but since the CFL only has 8 teams...


Nah. The CFL would be destroyed by any mid-tier NFL team.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 14, 2008)

Link removed

New chapter is out!


----------



## kchi55 (Nov 14, 2008)

is that eli manning on page 20 bottom right panel?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 14, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> is that eli manning on page 20 bottom right panel?


Yes it is.

I was intrigued by the Shin vs. Yamato match, I want to see more. This arc is looking amazing. I'm excited for the next few chapters.


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2008)

Fucking hell.

This is gonna be one hell of a team. We have Sena, Yamato, Shin, Monta, Taka and Agon. Then there's Gaou and Riku who most likely will be recruited, too.

This will be a fucking awesome match any way you look at it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if Hiruma will be on the team.

Based on playing ability, Hiruma isn't very special. He's fearsome because of his strategies and his mind. Kid would be a better choice in this category.

But Hiruma is just so awesome, I think he might be chosen.


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I'm not sure if Hiruma will be on the team.
> 
> Based on playing ability, Hiruma isn't very special. He's fearsome because of his strategies and his mind. Kid would be a better choice in this category.
> 
> But Hiruma is just so awesome, I think he might be chosen.


Erm, this is a competition for High Schoolers. Hiruma already graduated.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Erm, this is a competition for High Schoolers. Hiruma already graduated.



No. Him, Kurita, Musashi, and Yuki will be third years next year. Deimon just has a policy against third years participating in club activies or something like that, which is why we've been saying if the series continues Hiruma needs to blackmail the school into changing that.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 14, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I'm not sure if Hiruma will be on the team.
> 
> Based on playing ability, Hiruma isn't very special. He's fearsome because of his strategies and his mind. Kid would be a better choice in this category.
> 
> But Hiruma is just so awesome, I think he might be chosen.


He'd be best as a coach imo. That or he'd be back-up QB.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, well, well....It's good to see that something manages to motivate Agon....but I think that amount would motivate anyone :azaru


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

He'll blackmail his way into the team.  But seriously, Hiruma could care less about the World Cup.  Pulling off the X-mas Bowl is more impressive than WC.


----------



## kchi55 (Nov 14, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> He'll blackmail his way into the team.  But seriously, Hiruma could care less about the World Cup.  Pulling off the X-mas Bowl is more impressive than WC.



Yeah I actually agree with this. X-mas bowl : superbowl as World Cup : Pro Bowl. No one gives a shit about the pro bowl


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 14, 2008)

lol Agon, still as evil as usual.

I hope someone from Team America will bitchslap him and make him know his place. 

Oh, so Shin managed to stopped Yamato does that mean he's above Agon now?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I'm not sure if Hiruma will be on the team.
> 
> Based on playing ability, Hiruma isn't very special. He's fearsome because of his strategies and his mind. Kid would be a better choice in this category.
> 
> But Hiruma is just so awesome, I think he might be chosen.





I've thought about this for a while, and I honestly think that Hiruma is a better choice than Kid overall. 

Kid is obviously better at throwing, but Hiruma is still very very good at it, and he makes up for the difference somewhat with his ability to fake passes and such. As for strategy, Hiruma is slightly better than Kid. Having Hiruma as a mere coach would be a waste in that regard. Coaches can advise the players before a play, but sometimes decisions need to be taken during a play in a split second, and there's no one better than Hiruma for that.

So far I'd say that Hiruma and Kid are about equal. What breaks the tie is the will to win. Kid isn't as spineless as he was first portrayed to be, but he doesn't have Hiruma's desire to win at any cost. We've seen several times how crucial this is to victory, especially because the commander's determination is often the mental backbone of a team.

Does anyone think that the Devilbats would have won the Christmas Bowl if Kid has been their QB? I sure don't. They would have played well and have had a honorable defeat, but they wouldn't have won.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 14, 2008)

I loved Agon's grin at the end ...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 14, 2008)

Fuckin' Agon, ha ha, the best player on Team Japan is evil !


----------



## acritarch (Nov 14, 2008)

lol, Eli manning.

Shin and Yamato.

Agon..

Awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I loved Agon's grin at the end ...



For that amount of money, I would grin evilly as well xDD

I also like how they showed Panther's face when the part about being selected to be part of the San Antonio Armadillos and showed Agon's face at the mention of money 

And I can't think that far back, but was it anime-only where Sena was technically made the San Antonio Armadillos list, but left before his name was called?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 14, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> And I can't think that far back, but was it anime-only where Sena was technically made the San Antonio Armadillos list, but left before his name was called?


Im pretty sure that was in the manga too.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah it was in the manga..
*LINK*

Hiruma collecting data = WIN
Shin vs Yamato, awesome
Agon


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 14, 2008)

mighty fine chapter with a mighty fine grin from agon


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiruma in a maids outfit....

The american team is already claiming the title but personally I think that some other countries team will probably trounce America.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 14, 2008)

Since when was Panther so special?

But anyways FUCK YEAH Agon. Now we just need Gaoh


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh man this is just amazing. And I thought ES21 wouldve been over after the Christmas Bowl. This might be one of the best arcs yet.


----------



## Tools (Nov 14, 2008)

Pretty cool chapter. Agon's evil smile, Yamato vs Shin and Hiruma's data collecting. Awesome!

Too bad it will only be Japan vs USA.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I thought anything after the Christmas Bowl would be  shit, but this is actually starting to grab my attention. -Agon fanboy-


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome chapter the last page with Agon grinning made me laugh.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

Is it only Usa v Japan?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah it is only Japan and USA.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2008)

That sux, its like a world series except with only two countries


----------



## Tools (Nov 14, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> That sux, its like a world series except with only two countries



Well form what I got:
Chapter 303, Page 9

It seems others are participating but it won't really matter.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 14, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Since when was Panther so special?
> 
> But anyways FUCK YEAH Agon. Now we just need Gaoh



If Sena is the Eyeshield 21 of Japan, then Panther is the Eyeshield 21 of America.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 14, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> If Sena is the Eyeshield 21 of Japan, then Panther is the Eyeshield 21 of America.



Last time we saw him before chapter 305 was when he lost to Shin, I believe.

At that time, he wasn't even as fast as Sena. Didn't have the 4.2s/40m lightspeed dash.

Maybe he's improved. Yamato did say he was the fastest man in America or something.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 14, 2008)

What a drag. it would of been nice if they had to beat teams from all over the world first.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 14, 2008)

about the last part about Agon grinning..what does that suppose to mean?

Is Agon going to join USA Team for the money or he will join the Japan team and planning to win the tournament money reward?


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, its a bit weird having a world series with only two countries.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 15, 2008)

Well if you look at MLB the so called world series is usually America, and I think that one Canadian team.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 15, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> Last time we saw him before chapter 305 was when he lost to Shin, I believe.
> 
> At that time, he wasn't even as fast as Sena. Didn't have the 4.2s/40m lightspeed dash.
> 
> Maybe he's improved. Yamato did say he was the fastest man in America or something.


Yamato called Panther as "the fastest man in the world".

And for the World Cup, I believe it does involve other countries other than Japan and America. The author's not that stupid to include only two countries in an international competition in order to prolong the series.

About this chapter: WOW, fucking WOW, awesome _awesome_ chapter, I was literally shaking with excitement when I read it. I'm still unable to comprehend the idea of a team consisting of all the characters we've been introduced to.

IN ADDITION, THERE'S FUCKING SHIN VS. YAMATO, GODDAMIT


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 15, 2008)

there will be other countries... (probably)
they just focus on USA because they're the "ultimate" goal... it has Panther... and the things said about them in this chapter...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2008)

It's pretty much obvious that America is going to be the main-goal here. After all, they are playing _American_ football, though I still think American Rugby would be a better term.


----------



## Tools (Nov 15, 2008)

Well if you change it to American Rugby then you'd might have to change Canadian Football to Canadian Rugby and Aussie Rules Football to Aussie Rules Rugby. As much as I agree with you, it won't happen. 

Aside from that note, if other countries are participating, how many matches will we see?


----------



## TalikX (Nov 15, 2008)

Tetsuma should be on the japan team, the guy is insane, once he is on his route...

I wonder if Taka could even beat him.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 15, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> about the last part about Agon grinning..what does that suppose to mean?
> 
> Is Agon going to join USA Team for the money or he will join the Japan team and planning to win the tournament money reward?



Doesn't matter... he wasn't motivated to play in it at all, but now he has a reason. The player that gets signed as to be part of the winning team, so however u look at it, he's gotta play. Now he's got the motivation, sena, monta and shin can now convince him to play on the team with them


----------



## Akatora (Nov 15, 2008)

TalikX said:


> Tetsuma should be on the japan team, the guy is insane, once he is on his route...
> 
> I wonder if Taka could even beat him.




Would require a QB with as good a throw as Kid


----------



## Biolink (Nov 15, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Would require a QB with as good a throw as Kid




Kid is good but he isn't the only capable of emulating that style of play.

He Quick snaps, cycles his reads fast and just throws it up to Tetsuma who is on a designated route.

The Quick Reads Kid can make to the defense shifting is impressive, but besides that, throwing the ball fast to the Receiver that is on the Route isn't that special


----------



## Tools (Nov 15, 2008)

Well hopefully we'll learn who's the QB soon.


----------



## TalikX (Nov 15, 2008)

Hiruma is the QB, I guarantee it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 15, 2008)

Now if its the whole world we can begin imagining the stereotypes right?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 16, 2008)

Hiruma should become the QB because of he is resourceful guy.

He is the one of the reason why Deimon managed to triumph Teikoku...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 16, 2008)

Haha looks like it won't take much to convince Agon to join the team. The gathering of all these people will probably take a few more chapters.

Problem is that their teamwork may be a definite problem for a bit. Especially in the case of Agon because he isn't going to be calling the shots for this team. >.>


----------



## rhino25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol, just when I thought this manga might be ending soon... can't wait for more!


----------



## Tools (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok here are some spoilers. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



阿含から俺も出せとセナに電話がかかってきて阿含参戦

我々後衛は前衛のラインマンがいなければ何もできないと進

マックで進ガオウ阿含と待ち合わせのセナ猿
セナが席に座ろうとするもDQNが占拠しトイレ前の狭い席にでも行けよｗｗと言われる
DQNが後から来た進ガオウ阿含に驚いて逃走
ガオウが栗田を推薦するが阿含にあんなカス使えないと言われ机を叩き割るガオウ
２人が殴りかかる間に割って入って喧嘩を止める進
ガオウ推薦で力は無いが精気たぎってるから馬場山伏大田原参戦

一休は使えると伝える阿含

んで色々参戦

一応まとめ

ラインマン
ガオウ栗田山伏馬場大田原水町筧

セーフティー
陸、マルコ

レシーバー
桜庭、鉄馬

投手
キッド、ヒルマ

なんだっけ？
赤羽

他にもベンチは考えうる限りの手駒で厚い方が良いから選抜試験をやるとか

ホーマーを見るだけでも良いんでとモーガンに頼むパンサー
お友達ごっこじゃないとモーガン
なんだかんだで俺にに勝ったら見てやるとモーガン
次のコマでボールを盗られるモーガン

Sena gets a phone call from Agon asking to take part in the team
Shin says that without linemen, the rear guard wouldn't be able to do anything

They decide to have a meeting with Sena, Monta, Shin, Agon and Gaou.
Some delinquent guys tell Sena to go sit in front of the toilets and try to take his seat, but they flee when Shin, Agon and Gaou arrive.
Gaou recommends Kurita, but Agon says "You can't use a trash like that", and Gaou breaks the table into pieces.
Shin puts himself between the two of the to stop the upcoming fight.
Gaou says that their spirit won't increase if there is no strength and recommmends Banba, Ootawara and Yamabushi.

Agon says Ikkyuu can be used.

And then various persons are recruited.

For now...
Linemen : Gaou, Kurita, Yamabushi, Banba, Ootawara, Mizumachi
Safeties: Riku, Marco
Receivers: Sakuraba, Tetsuma
Quarterbacks: Kid, Hiruma
Tight End: Akaba

Since they think that the more pieces they have on the bench the best it is, they're thinking of having a selection test.

Panther asks Morgan for Homer to be there, even if he only have to look.
Morgan answers it's not a friendly game.
"But if you win against me, I'll think about it"
In the next panel, the ball is stolen from Morgan.


----------



## TalikX (Nov 20, 2008)

Bleach,Naruto and One Piece has all been released but not ES 21


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 20, 2008)

Tools said:


> Ok here are some spoilers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's an awesome spoiler!

I would love to see a fight between Gaou and Agon. Shin just had to butt in there.

Panther must be a beast to steal the ball from Morgan before he even blinked.


----------



## Tools (Nov 21, 2008)

Where is the chapter? How come Reborn! came out before Eyeshield 21 did?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 21, 2008)

Link removed

New chapter is out!


----------



## BVB (Nov 21, 2008)

Agon is fucking awesome


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2008)

Agon vs Gau!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 21, 2008)

Too bad Shin just had to stop them. But damn, Shin can actually stop a blow from Gaou!   Shin >>>>> Agon.

This setup is amazing so far. We've pretty much have an idea who's on team Japan but we still don't have any clue about team USA except for Panther, Clifford and possibly Homer. I sure hope the mangaka's able to flesh out every American player and not repeat the same mistake he did with Teikoku.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL!!  Gaou's Giga Burger sold the chapter for me!  Though seeing Panther shut Morgan up was also priceless.  Glad to see Apollo's faith and training paid off.  Panther humiliated the guy who dashed Apollo's dream of going pro!


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2008)

Gaou must have....OH GOD COULD SHIN SERIOUSLY BEAT GAOU-KUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Segan (Nov 21, 2008)

Shin didn't beat Gaou. He just stopped Gaou before he could go at full swing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2008)

Panther looks like he could solo the entire Japanese team.

He already impressed me more with his ninja movement than Yamato did the entire Christmas Bowl.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 21, 2008)

Link removed top left. THAT IS SO RACIST. wats up wit the japanese talkin bout a "black person's natural talent".


----------



## Segan (Nov 21, 2008)

Why would that be racist?


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 21, 2008)

^I thought that was a compliment.


----------



## Segan (Nov 21, 2008)

Besides, I can't even remember a single world's best sprinter that was white for as long as I can think back.

There must be soming true about blacks being natural runner talents.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 21, 2008)

It just so happens that black people are the world's fastest sprinters because of their work ethics and situations. World class sprinters are usually from the islands and africa, and are able to get better workouts there because of the weather. I guess its not that racist, but still weird hearing him say that. Im black but can't run lik that because of natural ability. I wish i could


----------



## Batman (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome chapter is awesome.

I keep getting pumped when I see the members they're gathering.


----------



## BVB (Nov 21, 2008)

apollo-san said that line and not the japanese.


----------



## kchi55 (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone else interested in the kansai members that are being recruited? Kansai definitely has more than just yamato and taka, and I expect there to be at least 1 more beast from kansai.


----------



## Batman (Nov 21, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> Anyone else interested in the kansai members that are being recruited? Kansai definitely has more than just yamato and taka, and I expect there to be at least 1 more beast from kansai.



I was wondering this too. Probably someone to fill the positions that haven't really stood out as much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2008)

Wouldn't all that Taka and Yamato do is just go back to their own team and select a bunch of random aces they've stolen from around the country?

Lol...bunch of lazy bastards.


----------



## mmzrmx (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm glad they are finally using a bunch of players for the positions instead of a few players doing multiple roles. Panther is awesome also, pwning an ex nfl star aswell as being an awesome friend


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 21, 2008)

epic chapter overload... again 

panther owned that guy sideways  and shin catching those attacks was pretty kool 

these japanese player trials... ny1 else think they might be in the form of a mini tourney?


----------



## TalikX (Nov 21, 2008)

It's not racist... It's true...Black people are just naturally more athletic from their genetics. But thats not to say white/regular people can't beat them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't wait to see the Special teams with Akaba, Kotaro, and Musashi. And it seems interesting how Akaba mention that each kicker will be important for certain situations 

I like the selection of players overall.  I couldn't have picked a better QB duo, although Riku's position kinda surprised me (even though he does play defense).  

I wonder whose going to make the final cut in the tryouts?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 21, 2008)

Agon and Panther completely owned this chapter, especially Panther.

He made pimpin' look easy.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 21, 2008)

awesome chapter... Hiruma arriving by Jet 
Panther 
the scene at McDonald...

great chapter...

i think they're leaving the team wide open so they can go with different styles of game/strategies in the different games... one Dedicated to the kick, one on pass, running... while Deimon was deeply "restricted" in style (they were basically an attacking team) with the All Star team they can go wild on strategies...


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 21, 2008)

This chapter fucking owned.

Loved this bit, but Shin is haxing too much. Seriously stopping yamato's run and then gaoh and agon at the same time?


----------



## Akatora (Nov 21, 2008)

I remember reading something about the amount of White and red muscles was what made them good runners.

People with a lot of White muscles were usually the sprinters while the ones with the red were good for long runs.

One was mentioned as descending from people living in highlands/mountain areas the opther large open areas.

Obviously one of the reason why they are so good is they've spend more generations specialicing. 
Much easier to specialize with a more constant environment then when you live a more nomadic life(we're all supposed to decent 
from Africa, after all)

Anyway yeah was nice seeing Panther shutting up Morgan a decent chapter indeed(these sports series usually are better of field)


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

Chapter was good minus Hiruma calling potential team members trash, alittle hypocritical.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 21, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> this top left. THAT IS SO RACIST. wats up wit the japanese talkin bout a "black person's natural talent".



lol its not racist, even Gantz cant resist


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats not racist, its fact.


----------



## TalikX (Nov 21, 2008)

I just want to remind people to vote ES 21 for manga of the month!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2008)

Pretty great chapter.

I agree with the comment on Shin. When he stopped both Agon and Gao I was like holy shit! 

Panther was pretty impressive in this one as well.

I'm glad to see Hiruma will be a Quarterback and that Shin has been such a big help in helping organize this team. *Can not wait to see who else enters*


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess you guys are right bout him not being racist.



Ennoea said:


> Chapter was good minus Hiruma calling potential team members trash, alittle hypocritical.



Good point, but I dont think its in the same sense as morgan cuz u can tell that when hiruma said it, it was wit a different tone


----------



## Glued (Nov 22, 2008)

Well its not really a fact, Russia created Vladimir and Vitali, great boxers. Fedor Emelianenko- world's greatest MMA fighter. Alexander Karelin, world's greatest Greco-Roman wrestler.

I'm not white or black, but I think it has a lot to do with where you are raised.



Hello, how do you explain Valerie Borzov in 1972, fromUkraine in 100 meters.

Or

Liu Xiang at the hurdles in 2004
Link removed



Grandia said:


> lol its not racist, even Gantz cant resist



Japanese people are not necessarily weak.

Tommy Kono, one of America's greatest weightlifters was of Japanese descent. Olympic fuckin Gold.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah saying physical strength that bluntly is overdoing it.

African descendants have an advantage at working in areas with strong sun dour to there skin color, but they also need more sun then the rest of us and so might be at a disadvantage in areas with less sun. Unless of cause you add Vitamins


----------



## Glued (Nov 22, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Yeah saying physical strength that bluntly is overdoing it.
> 
> African descendants have an advantage at working in areas with strong sun dour to there skin color, but they also need more sun then the rest of us and so might be at a disadvantage in areas with less sun. Unless of cause you add Vitamins



Not really. Human body can adjust to weather and altitudes.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 22, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Not really. Human body can adjust to weather and altitudes.



indeed it can, but you can have advantages from birth, that's the point of evolution to specialize.

Why else would the colonizing Europeans that left for America use african slaves rather then the Indians who already lived there?  


Also notice that people living in mountain regions usually are shorter then people from the low lands. A trait that should be found even if there decedents, though time will start working toward another specialization then


----------



## Glued (Nov 22, 2008)

Akatora said:


> indeed it can, but you can have advantages from birth, that's the point of evolution to specialize.
> 
> Why else would the colonizing Europeans that left for America use african slaves rather then the Indians who already lived there?
> 
> ...



Indians were susceptible to diseases and their populations could not provide adequate labor. 

Modern Homo Sapien is only 150,000 years old, since we branched off from Archaic Homo Sapien. In that time we really have evolved that much. Sure there are some abnormal mutations, but overall most humans are the same.

Liu Xiang and Tommy Kono are some of the best athletes in the world. Liu actually set a new record for hurdles, before it was broken recently by a Cuban. That alone should indicate that the gap between human beings isn't that great. Tommy Kono is of Japanese descent, olympic gold in weight lifting.

Majority of the best white athletes hail from Russia, Bulgaria, Poland, Belarus. The Chinese have developed a governmental olympic school that trains children from the age of six. 

We are shaped by how we are raised and where we are raised. Of course that brings up the whole nature vs nurture debate.

Theodore Roosevelt was an asthma ridden sickly child, but after serious training became a runner up in a Harvard boxing championship when he grew up.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's kinda racist, I guess.

But then again, Japanese people usually think they are more intelligent than people of any other race, so they were always kind of racists...

They usually think that black guy = Bob Sapp


----------



## Glued (Nov 22, 2008)

The only thing racist is the portrayal of Panther as an idiot. I mean come on, kneeling by hanging yourself upside down.

The coach stated that Panther only came that far due to his talents and had no technique. Are they trying to say that despite having so many football player friends, despite all the facts that Panther was training three times harder than the other players, he has no skill or technique?


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 22, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> The only thing racist is the portrayal of Panther as an idiot. I mean come on, kneeling by hanging yourself upside down.
> 
> The coach stated that Panther only came that far due to his talents and had no technique. Are they trying to say that despite having so many football player friends, despite all the facts that Panther was training three times harder than the other players, he has no skill or technique?



Saying that someone of a certain race is superior is considered racist.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 22, 2008)

Lawl. Shin just stopped them so easily.

I wonder who's gonna show up for the tryouts though. You think a few unknowns will make it on the team?

And guys, can we get back to talking about the manga instead of race and shit? I mean if you're gonna argue about racism and shit you should take it to PMs or the debate corner, not discuss it here.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 22, 2008)

i think you're overreacting...
let's not forget they're mostly talking about runners... and Black people are usually the best runners  ( i checked 100 meters because it's the one i'm mostly familiarized...)
Of course it's possible with hard work to surpass natural talent, have you been reading this manga?
and hell people are different some have a natural talent that's not usual for it's Ethnicity...
you're really over reading this statement...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 22, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Chapter was good minus Hiruma calling potential team members trash, alittle hypocritical.



Good point, but I dont think its in the same sense as morgan cuz u can tell that when hiruma said it, it was wit a different tone


----------



## faults (Nov 22, 2008)

rofl, yall are looking way to into this with regards to the racism issue. I'm black and that wasn't the first thing that came to my mind when i read some of his comments of how "blacks are superior in athletics." Somewhat stereotypical, yes, but its a common perception held by a lot of people, not just japanese or the author. I just laughed at it because I get that comment a lot :/.

As for the chapter, fucking great, but this team is gonna be huge. At first I somewhat agreed with Sena when he said that they needed more players but then I realized, what about the guys the Alexander's players recruit. What I see is that possibly the first 2 lines of the Alexanders being recruited to play. So that gives you 2 beastly lineman, another quarterback, wide receiver, 2 more running backs, and as well as any other character on the first line.


----------



## Glued (Nov 22, 2008)

I know the Gaou would cause problems. Now they have him and Agon in the same team. This is going to get ugly. Plus Agon is no team player, whoever is coach is going to have to bench that loud mouth pretty soon.

It is curious that they asked Akabane to join up.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 22, 2008)

About the chapter itself.
Like I said, they chose Marco as the safety and Kid as the Quarterback.
But the thing they need the most is a fast and strong defensive end.
A Mario Williams kind of guy.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 22, 2008)

^^^ uhh Mizumachi.... duh!!! lol, I think he's really only meant for the defensive side of the line since his special is the swim move


----------



## Akatora (Nov 22, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> I know the Gaou would cause problems. Now they have him and Agon in the same team. This is going to get ugly. Plus Agon is no team player, whoever is coach is going to have to bench that loud mouth pretty soon.
> 
> It is curious that they asked Akabane to join up.




thought it will also make for a more interesting team, unpredictable= entertaining


----------



## Countach (Nov 22, 2008)

MOTHER FUCKING PANTHER FUCKING GAR


----------



## Absolute Zero (Nov 23, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> It is curious that they asked Akabane to join up.


Why?  He's definitely one of the best players in Kantou, and his ability to knockdown even the largest players (something I'm sure the Americans will have no shortage of) would be extremely useful.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 23, 2008)

So last night I was thinking about how the eyeshield anime was so disappointing for me.

Not just the animation, but perhaps the casting of voice actors.

Who would you choose to be the voice actors for each person?

Sena:
Kōhei Kiyasu ()
Notable roles: Makunoichi Ippo (Hajime no Ippo)

Hiruma:
Nobuyuki Hiyama ()
Notable roles: Viral (TTGL), Madarame Ikkaku (Bleach)

Monta: (I believe this guy is already did the monta voice)
Kappei Yamaguchi () 


Who else would you cast?


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 24, 2008)

What? I actually like Hiruma's voice.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 24, 2008)

^as did i... to some extent 

the anime was fine... just hiruma seemed out of place in... some ways


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 24, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^as did i... to some extent
> 
> the anime was fine... just hiruma seemed out of place in... some ways



I dunno. I thought it was fine, but I think it could have been better.

Also, the "ya-ha" sounded more like a taunting giggle, rather than a boisterous warcry.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 24, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^as did i... to some extent
> 
> the anime was fine... just hiruma seemed out of place in... some ways


The irony in this is hilarious gixa... lol... the same way u defend the air gear anime to death in the AG thread is the same exact way i feel about the eyeshield anime
I love the anime and Im kinda upset it was cut short. It was the anime that orginally got me into the manga. I doubt i woulda read the manga as soon as i did had i not watch the anime. I loved the way sena was portrayed in it and feel that the voices for the characters were perfect. I loved hiruma's evil laugh. The art was ok, but then again, its really hard to make a good anime version of a manga where players have 10 mins monologues to introducea move they pull off in 5 seconds, and only 2 seconds comes off the clock . overcourse its gonna look weird, but once u get used to feeling that the sena sometimes looks lik he's running in place for a couple of minutes, then the anime is pretty amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2008)

The anime is fail.



> It is curious that they asked Akabane to join up.



Fanservice probably.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 25, 2008)

I dont get why people are doubting akaba, you people have no musical sense


----------



## mmzrmx (Nov 25, 2008)

He's really good, not sure why people would be surprised


----------



## Glued (Nov 25, 2008)

Akabane's power is nothing more than an illusion. He is like spider that relies on his cheap poison. 





Stalled by Taki and by Hiruma. He knows his opponents center of gravity and can attack at the exact moment of time when necessary. He only seems like he is becoming faster, only due to the fact he can predict the run.

He is like a mediocre sprinter with some minor wrestling ability.

It doesn't matter if he can predict Gaou's movements, he would get knocked the fuck out and utterly manhandled. Hiruma read Akaba like a book and only because Hiruma doesn't have an athletic physique did Akaba throw him aside. Add to the fact Hiruma at one point suffered from past injuries, which he hides, it displays how truly pathetic Akabane is. Taki is incredibly flexible, he is a freak, but as Musashi said no real talent and he was able to move past him.

He does not have Riku's, Sena's, Panther's, Agon's, or even Shin speed. It only looks like he is extremely fast because he knows where the ball is heading.

He does not have Daikichi's low center of gravity, Mizumachi's superior height that allows him lean in on his opponent, Juumonji's sheer toughness, Kurita's powerful legs or Gaou's true upper body strength. Only reason he pushed Kurita was because Kurita couldn't understand his tricks.

He is a gimmick and as displayed by Hiruma, that Gimmick won't work on someone who can figure out his gimmick. His entire team strategy is in itself a gimmick. What happens to a one dimensional gimmick when he faces an opponent that won't fall for his tricks. Akabane is a good athlete, but he's not exceptional like the rest.

The team does not need sauce, seasoning, or spices. It needs meat and potatoes. Not filler like Akabane. The only reason that he is MVP, is because no one caught on to his ploys. He has been a big fish in a little pond. When they fight on the world level, he's going to be a fish out of water.

Neither Taki nor Hiruma are exceptional athletes. That alone speaks for Akabane's cheap magic.



Ennoea said:


> Fanservice probably.


 Fanservice? That is Sakuraba's department.


----------



## Tools (Nov 27, 2008)

Here are some spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



One person succeeds at the selection test from Kantou
A fully bandaged man (seems like an acquaintance of Hiruma)
Takami and Juumonji try their best but it's impossible for them.

Three persons come out of the selection test of Kansai
Heracles, Achilles, and a new character, a middle school student called Chuubou (?)

Seems like anyone can join the team as long as they're less than 18 years old.

They announce the offense and defense players while in the plane.

Offense:
OL: Yamabushi, Heracles, Kurita (center), Chuubou, Banba
QB: Kid, Hiruma
RB: Yamato, Sena
WR: Sakuraba, Monta
SR: Tetsuma

Defense
DL: Mizumachi, Gaou, Ootawara, Achilles
LB: Kakei, Shin, Agon
CB: Taka, Ikkyuu
S: Marco, Riku

Only Agon is going there later, it seems.
(I'm not entirely too sure about this latest part, it's rather hard without the context, but I think it goes like
Agon asks Deimon members, Takami, Onihei and others: "I'll force you guys in the team, so won't you participate?"
Juumonji: "What are you scheming?"
When Agon just asks them clearly if they want to go or not, Takami, who'd like to join no matter what answers "You don't even need to ask, right...!?"

Chapter ends with the plane taking off.


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I understand how Juumonji would feel, but I wouldn't expect him to do something underhanded with Agon. I really thought he had gained a sense of honor over the season


----------



## TSC (Nov 27, 2008)

Aww. I was hoping Karin Koizumi would be on the team. I'm surprise Achilles made it in. Hercules was such a boring character and his plays weren't all that impressive either I dunno why he made it in. :/


----------



## Kuya (Nov 27, 2008)

Akabane can teach the whole team his techniqeue which would be incredibly useful.
And he can also do trick plays from the sidelines with his guitar.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 27, 2008)

lol, where are the Kansai players? Only one new player? They're supposed to be much stronger than Kantou region!


----------



## Glued (Nov 28, 2008)

Didn't they say that Alexander takes all the best.


----------



## Tools (Nov 28, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Didn't they say that Alexander takes all the best.



Teikkou does take all the best but the problem is their are stronger aces in Kantou. Why? Because they are on separate teams. 

Anyways raw:
RAW 449


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 28, 2008)

Btw, were there no TE's declared?


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 28, 2008)

translation out

RAW 449


*Spoiler*: __ 



Agon is up for something 
so besides USA it seems we have Russia and India? and troops


----------



## Glued (Nov 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 You know, does sabotaging your national team count as treason? Banba and Juumonji are the only one's that suspect Agon's treachery.


----------



## TSC (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice Chapter. I'm curious who mummy dude is. 
Chuubou was kinda of disappointment to me until I see what's he capable of. I was hoping he'd be some kinda of badass. 

Also I see Akaba and Koutarou on the plane but where is Musashi?

I said this before but I miss Karin chan  She should be on the team with her 100% catchable accuracy.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 28, 2008)

this chapter was lol... especially agon... that mummy, it coudnt be that leader of the chameleon's? ?


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> this chapter was kinda lol... especially agon... that mummy, it coudnt that leader of the chameleon's? ?



yeah that's what i'm thinking... and Hiruma recognizing makes sense since they kind of "connected"


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 28, 2008)

oh wow Agon... lol... indeed everybody would know he was scheming something ...


----------



## Batman (Nov 28, 2008)

I think the mummy was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the fucking baldy


, but that's just my guess.


----------



## Segan (Nov 28, 2008)

Isn't the mummy bigger than the baldy?


----------



## Batman (Nov 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Isn't the mummy bigger than the baldy?



I think they might be the same height. But as far as bulk, yeah he's bigger. I think baldy's been working hard. . . . maybe. It's a long shot.



I just can't think of anyone else that might fit the bill.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, if we're going by hardworkers for the mummy, you got...

The captain from the Yuuhi Guts
What's his face from the Chameleons
Baldy

Can't really think of anyone else. Was there an ace or important character that we forgot about?

And who's the black haired guy shown with the Ha-Ha brothers, Komusubi and Takami?


----------



## Suiko (Nov 28, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And who's the black haired guy shown with the Ha-Ha brothers, Komusubi and Takami?



I think that's Onihei. Him and Komusubi were paired up against eachother in the trial.

Yeah I think it's Habashira Rui since he's one of the few named characters who didn't make a cameo. Why he'd cover himself up is beyond me but oh well.

I like the new kid though. Here's hoping his ability is something cool.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay, quite a few surprises.

The guy in the bandages whose hiding his identity.
The middle schooler who made the team.
And Agon bringing with him those who didn't pass the tryouts.

But the lineup's impressive nonetheless.


----------



## TSC (Nov 28, 2008)

The leader of the chameleons named is Rui for those who forgot.


----------



## Unbelievable (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm betting it's Ishimaru.


----------



## Glued (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey, what was Agon's brother's name again?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 28, 2008)

The mummy is Akaba.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it's safe to say that Argon's plan for the extra members is for him to be the one that stands out on the field

The middle Schooler being a lineman and in theory could end up against a Gaou like opponent is really something


----------



## TSC (Nov 28, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hey, what was Agon's brother's name again?


Unsui



The Drunken Monkey said:


> The mummy is Akaba.



That can't be as we saw him with the others as he explained that Youth tournament can accept anyone under 18.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hey, what was Agon's brother's name again?



Oh that could be him! Unsui



The Drunken Monkey said:


> The mummy is Akaba.



It's obviously not him. Page 15 and 16 show them both on the same plane at the same time.

[edit]Oh wow I'm too slow.


And as TSC said about Karin, I'm disappointed too.
She was in first string Teikoku, and the only female football player in the manga.

Which obviously must have spoken loads about her, but all she could do was dodge and throw accurate passes.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 28, 2008)

oh please Karin was nothing of special... all talk nothing big was shown..
just because she was a girl she should have a spot? Kid and Hiruma are way more effective QB


----------



## Tools (Nov 28, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> oh please Karin was nothing of special... all talk nothing big was shown..
> just because she was a girl she should have a spot? Kid and Hiruma are way more effective QB



Agreed but the problem with two QBs is that once the opponent catchs on they'll figure out that Kid is passes and Hiruma is tricks. But Hiruma will find a way against that.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2008)

Ooooh shit.  I forgot.  You can have offensive and defensive teams.

It's over America.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 28, 2008)

They didn't say who the kicker is.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 28, 2008)

Both Musashi and Koutarou can kick, when you need distance use Musashi and when you need control use Koutarou.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 28, 2008)

I feel so bad for Takami and the others who don't make the team, but it was expected that they'll just come back.

Is anyone missing from the official line up? I feel like some important character is missing.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 28, 2008)

Did anyone felt the awesome wave of stereotyping when all the Indian players are wearing turbans and all the Russia players are wearing winter hats.:rofl

And who the heck are the people in between the Indians and the Russians. They're wearing army-like camouflage helmets but that's another stereotyping for ya.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 28, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Did anyone felt the awesome wave of stereotyping when all the Indian players are wearing turbans and all the Russia players are wearing winter hats.:rofl
> 
> And who the heck are the people in between the Indians and the Russians. They're wearing army-like camouflage helmets but that's another stereotyping for ya.



Hmm perhaps Germany?


----------



## TSC (Nov 28, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> Did anyone felt the awesome wave of stereotyping when all the Indian players are wearing turbans and all the Russia players are wearing winter hats.:rofl
> 
> And who the heck are the people in between the Indians and the Russians. They're wearing army-like camouflage helmets but that's another stereotyping for ya.



Yes Indeed. I was cracking up at that part. I also questioning the army one. No way is that America. I'm guessing Britain?

I always laugh whenever a manga has the Japanese all normal looking and shit, and then you got the other countries in stereotype mode.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 28, 2008)

TSC said:


> I always laugh whenever a manga has the Japanese all normal looking and shit, and then you got the other countries in stereotype mode.







			
				Copy pasta said:
			
		

> Interestingly, this affects the characters within the area. Being from Tokyo often gives you a generic 'default' personality compared to the usual regional stereotypes. You won't see their stereotype as obviously, unless the story takes place elsewhere in the country. If it is set away from Tokyo, the city's "normal" residents will instead be haggard, overworked, and stuffy ? which just so happens to be the American stereotype of Japanese people in general.


----------



## TalikX (Nov 28, 2008)

This chapter was awesome, I hope the japanese team does the dragon fly, that would be just awesome.


----------



## TSC (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL yea I noticed that a long time ago how tokyo is "center of the universe."


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2008)

So its not just Us v Japan, I knew it, you people made me doubt myself


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> this chapter was lol... especially agon... that mummy, it coudnt be that leader of the chameleon's? ?



Agreed stalker
--
Anybody just as surprised as me to see chuubou on the O-line,... i really want to see what he's capable of


----------



## Munak (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm still  over Agon.

On the previous topic, that stereotype mode isn't just relegated to anime. Them 'foreign' films also portray the Japanese as kimono-wearing, sword-wielding, honor-living technicolor-haired people. 

Hilarious. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Nov 29, 2008)

I reckon Mummy=Mamori. It fits.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 29, 2008)

Agon's obviously up to something.

Maybe trying sabotage the regular Japanese team by making an Alternate Team of Japanese players who are hard workers, but not all that talented to make himself seem that much better in comparison.


----------



## Death (Nov 29, 2008)

Agon's brother is all that would come to mind for the mummy.


----------



## Gary (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't believe the middle schooler got on.
What is football coming to?


----------



## Saiko (Nov 29, 2008)

Where is Akaba ?


----------



## TSC (Nov 29, 2008)

Saiko said:


> Where is Akaba ?



Now tell me that's not talking about penus.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Nov 29, 2008)

Death said:


> Agon's brother is all that would come to mind for the mummy.



That would definitely fit...and I'd love to see him one-up Agon during the tournament .


----------



## newbie__ (Nov 29, 2008)

Man, I thought the mummy would be yukimitsu.


----------



## Glued (Nov 29, 2008)

Saiko said:


> Where is Akaba ?



He didn't make the offense or defensive team, my guess he is only a benchwarmer or back up



Lol, even Achilles and Yamabushi were put instead of Akabane. However now that Agon is making his own team, they're probably going to let the gimmick play.


----------



## Tools (Nov 29, 2008)

Akaba? Akaba made the special team as scene here:
Now tell me that's not talking about penus.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol, I just noticed.

Deffence?


----------



## Tools (Nov 29, 2008)

I think Akaba will play Gunner or Holder, maybe even the one to catch an Onside Kick.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2008)

Glad to see the line-up all set. Although there were certain people I wasn't expecting to be on Defense although when I think about it more it makes sense.

Have to say I'm surprised about Agon actually bringing the others to America.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 30, 2008)

Agon is such a nice guy, getting the guys that didn't had any chance to play...


----------



## Glued (Nov 30, 2008)

Agon is making his own team, which he plans to abuse in order to make himself look better. I can already predict what will happen.

Agon makes everyone defend him only.
Takami, not used to defense will get hurt
Juumonji sees Takami get hurt and tells Agon to fuck off
or
The two other guys haning around Juumonji get hurt
Juumonji tells Agon to fuck off
or
Daikichi gets hurt
Juumonji tells Agon to fuck off.

Those are the three possibilities.
After that, Agon's team will abandon Agon.

Finally Agon tries to join the regular team Japan. They saw what happened to Takami, Daikichi and the Brothers. They tell Agon to get lost because everyone knows what dousche he is.

I just hope Kurita, Gaou or someone gives Agon a whooping


----------



## ansoncarter (Nov 30, 2008)

maybe mummy man is Agon's brother, and he's there to show the 'hard work can beat a genius' thing. And he'll take dreadlock agons spot once the scheme backfires

haven't noticed him in any of the pics 

and he sort of fits the descriptions of Shin and Hiruma. Could be hiding his identity to compete with his bro without any hard feelings

or not. But can't see why Rui or Yukimaru would be in bandages. And Rui isn't really 'dull' or whatever hiruma said. He's pretty colourfull. I"m going with agons brother


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2008)

Please, noone has the nuts to actually whoop Agon and Ago will hurt anyone who actually tries something.  Yeah, even Gaou, even Kurita, even Shin.  They are all good protecting people...ok maybe not Gaou....but my point stands.  Put your jammies on, ya dcreamin'.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 30, 2008)

It's Mamori...


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 30, 2008)

mamori-san would never look like a chunky guy  unless she added little attachments to herself


----------



## Akatora (Nov 30, 2008)

I wouldn't mind it being Karin.

We didn't see much of her in the Christmasball. But it's unlikely


----------



## TSC (Nov 30, 2008)

Akatora said:


> I wouldn't mind it being Karin.
> 
> We didn't see much of her in the Christmasball. But it's unlikely



If it was Karin(as much as I'd love her to join the team) why would she tryout in the Kantou tryout rather than the Kansai tryout?


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Nov 30, 2008)

Team Japan does need a Manager, and I was surprised not to see Mamori on the plane. Plus, most of Deimon's trick plays relied on the communication between Mamori and Hiruma.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Nov 30, 2008)

all the extra's lik the trainers and ppl lik mamori are probably coming later on another plan.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2008)

Mamori is being sidelined, after all the Hirumamo scenes before Christmas bowl, now nothing


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think Agon is trying for form his own team, he would need more than that handful. I believe he is going to force them onto the team, in an attempt to make himself look better than the rest because he wants that money.


----------



## TSC (Dec 1, 2008)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> all the extra's lik the trainers and ppl lik mamori are probably coming later on another plan.



well if you look at the last page of that chapter you can see Suzunna there on the plane.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 1, 2008)

TSC said:


> well if you look at the last page of that chapter you can see Suzunna there on the plane.



Good point... i guess epic fail on my part


----------



## Highgoober (Dec 1, 2008)

Finally caught up with this manga.

I really got into it and now look forward to seeing what happens.

Agon has to be up to something stupid and it'll probably hamper the Japanese team in some way.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 1, 2008)

so what is with the middle schooler?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 1, 2008)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> so what is with the middle schooler?



I really want to know too. Not only did they give him a starting position, but they also put him on the O-Line
--
Btw, does this mean that there is only 1 player on the bench... that makes no sense... i dont care if everyone else is wack,... they shoulda brought some extra players


----------



## narutosaipen (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree. I believe he's just faking arrogant.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 12, 2008)

chapter was fekin epic as usual... 4 fastest runners take off 

not to mention, chuubou's time to shine. agon's plan was kinda simple tbh... also, the mummy's voice


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2008)

Fastest uniform retrieval team FTW.

And takami has some awesomeness, stereotypical schemer with glasses FTW

MIddle schooler bout to take on Big Russian dude!? FTi have no idea.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Chuubou already, can't wait to see what the lil' guy does next chapter.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 12, 2008)

you know we have a section now


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 13, 2008)

the chapter was cool, but im kinda upset it started this way... i was expecting japan to get in there and start Pwning off the bat... o well
--
well hopefully after all of this is done, all the guys will get official positions on the bench for proving themselves


----------



## dr_jackal (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope someone would kick the hell out of Agon's huge ego. >_<


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 13, 2008)

Can you guys tell me which chapter it was that Sena first met Agon on the bridge with Mamori?

I've seen the flashback on chapter 168, but don't remember when it happened prior.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 13, 2008)

Kancent said:


> Can you guys tell me which chapter it was that Sena first met Agon on the bridge with Mamori?
> 
> I've seen the flashback on chapter 168, but don't remember when it happened prior.



Chapter 50


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have no clue why Chuubou is on the team; Lookin' forward to seeing his ability/strengths on the field.

And also like someone else said, looking forward to seeing Agon get his pride crushed.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 13, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Chapter 50



Thanks


----------



## xychros (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi i juz stumbled across this forum while looking for one to join in..

abt the mummy receiver, i have a theory, it could be Yukumitsu, because as u see in this  page on the right

U see shin saying that his cuts were developed from hard work even though his speed is average(rmb yuki's 40-yard timing was only 5.1 seconds) and the fact that he is a receiver and he has not been mentioned since the end of the christmas bowl


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 20, 2008)

xychros said:


> Hi i juz stumbled across this forum while looking for one to join in..
> 
> abt the mummy receiver, i have a theory, it could be Yukumitsu, because as u see in this  page no
> 
> U see shin saying that his cuts were developed from hard work even though his speed is average(rmb yuki's 40-yard timing was only 5.1 seconds) and the fact that he is a receiver and he has not been mentioned since the end of the christmas bowl



Wasn't Yukimitsu passing out japanese flags?

Look, Hiruma worked one whole year to shrink his 40 yard dash from 5.2 to 5.1. Yuki shortened his time from 6.1 to 5.6 after the death march. There's no way he reached 5.1.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 20, 2008)

xychros said:


> Hi i juz stumbled across this forum while looking for one to join in..
> 
> abt the mummy receiver, i have a theory, it could be Yukumitsu, because as u see in this  page no
> 
> U see shin saying that his cuts were developed from hard work even though his speed is average(rmb yuki's 40-yard timing was only 5.1 seconds) and the fact that he is a receiver and he has not been mentioned since the end of the christmas bowl





 i still dont kno man. Seems plausible, but from the surprises we got in the past, idk. I guess thats really the best explanation or predication we have now. 
__
BTW, the chapter was EPIC!!!! DUDE!!! CHUUBOU IS AWESOME.. lol, love the giao focusing on cuubou scenes


----------



## Batman (Dec 21, 2008)

Almost . . . time . . . for Panther . . .


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 25, 2008)

Panther's back mothafuckas!!!!! Haha I can finally come into this thread without having to worry about being spoiled. Reading all 311 chapters in 3 days is serious business.


----------



## Horu (Dec 26, 2008)

Alright, I just read this entire thing in one big rush over the last 2 weeks.

It was surprisingly decent, since I don't usually like anything about sports, except to play them myself. The Oujou and Xmas Bowl games were a freaking stamina test, but I was actually enjoying the games up until then, which says a lot about the story and characters, since normally I need somebody's life or country to be on the line before I get excited.

One thing's bugging me though - this "_real_ eyeshield 21". He was rumored to be some anonymous player in this tournament, a huge aura of mystery and anxiety develops, until he finally shows up on the Bando Spiders, then there's all this drama about who gets to call themselves "eyeshield 21" - Sena or Akaba. They fight on the field during the game, Sena wins, the challenge is settled. OK. Now cut to the Christmas bowl, and suddenly there's another "real eyeshield 21" - Yamato. But Akaba was never proven or admitted to be "fake", and no other characters seemed to realize any contradictions with there being 2 "real" eyeshield 21's, or Sena claiming the title twice... so wtf is going on here?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Dec 26, 2008)

^^^ Akaba was  similar to sena: he took on the title in order to eventually take on the real eyeshield. Wateva the case may be, one common factor we knew throughout the entire manga was that the "real" eyeshield went to notra dame, which really only narrows it down to yamato....


----------



## Horu (Dec 28, 2008)

OK cool that makes sense, I mean I don't remember reading that but I was kinda rushing through it all I guess I skipped it, thanks


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Gao owning as usual 
Panther being Panther...
yeah 105 - 0 it's a bit too much...
lol at Kurtita


----------



## Akatora (Jan 1, 2009)

Good chapter and lets just say America live up to the reputation


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol @ The extreme limits of the body of a black person.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> Lol @ The extreme limits of the body of a black person.



Best line of the Chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And damn...105-0 is a pretty lopsided score no matter whose playing :S

The 40 yard dash time of 4.10 is essentially unreal


----------



## Glued (Jan 1, 2009)

Behold

Tatanka


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 1, 2009)

I love how ethnocentric japan is, to the point where black people are basically mythical creatures...


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 1, 2009)

^ That's a nice way to put it


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 1, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I love how ethnocentric japan is, to the point where black people are basically mythical creatures...



LOL! I guess thats how it is. 105-0 is a bit insane though. Oh well, it was kind of expected.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 1, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> LOL! I guess thats how it is. 105-0 is a bit insane though. Oh well, it was kind of expected.



You gotta read between the lines man, Panther scored a touchdown every drive.

Then once he was appropriately warmed up, he scored 4 every drive.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 1, 2009)

But...105?? Thats like 15 TD's lol. Oh well it is America.


----------



## Altron (Jan 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see the other Pentegrams in action and even see Mr. Dons face finally. Though i would actually like to see the games of the other countries taking part in this world cup as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 1, 2009)

Is Mr. Don a nickname? As in a mafia don? cuz that would be badass for a quarterback.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 1, 2009)

the Gao flick away  

and 4.1s ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Grandia (Jan 2, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 doesnt care about black pe....oh wait 

Great chapter anyways, American team are no joke  

i'll be disappointed honestly if Devil bats beat them though


----------



## Death (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't be disappointed if they beat them, or if they lose.  The match is going to be awesome and that's all I ask for.

Now the Devil Bats next game is something to look forward to just for the shock on the other team's faces.  No other games interest me as much right now.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 2, 2009)

I wonder if Sena will ever get passed that 4.2 limit.

I never knew black people were this awesome until I read this chapter


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 2, 2009)

Milartia is going to get stomped. Sena's turn to show off his speed


----------



## Valky (Jan 2, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I wonder if Sena will ever get passed that 4.2 limit.
> 
> I never knew black people were this awesome until I read this chapter



Well, he *must*, otherwise he won't be able to catch Panther.

Maybe Sena and Shin will use combo, you know, just like when they face each other in the Kanto Tournament, Sena broke the human limit by taking advantage of Shin's trident tackle. lol.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 2, 2009)

When is season 2 of the anime coming out? I finally caught up in the latest chapters but I wanna see it animated.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 2, 2009)

Most likely there won't be a season 2, it ended suddenly in the middle of the Kantou tournament. The anime probably wasn't too popular (I'm not surprised considering how badly the messed things up and the horrible animation quality.)


----------



## Tools (Jan 2, 2009)

Well it was a pretty cool chapter. I liked the meeting between Sena and Panther, that was cool.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I love how ethnocentric japan is, to the point where black people are basically mythical creatures...



And if they think our athletic prowess is something to be in awe of, just wait until they meet our genitalia prowess.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 2, 2009)

60 yards in 4.1 sec...

If we say 60 yards= 55 meters

13.414634 m/s

x60= 804,87803 m/min

x60= 48292,682 m/h

/1000= 48,292681 km/h

so 48,3 km/h while in full equipment...


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 2, 2009)

It's 40 yards not 60


----------



## Tools (Jan 2, 2009)

There goes his hard mathematical work.


----------



## HO-OH (Jan 2, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Most likely there won't be a season 2, it ended suddenly in the middle of the Kantou tournament. The anime probably wasn't too popular (I'm not surprised considering how badly the messed things up and the horrible animation quality.)



Not only was it not popular in japan its filler contradicted the manga's future events


----------



## Tools (Jan 2, 2009)

HO-OH said:


> Not only was it not popular in japan its filler contradicted the manga's future events



Like that Scorpion match where Hiruma wasn't on the field and Ishimaru took charge.


----------



## Segan (Jan 2, 2009)

Akatora said:


> 60 yards in 4.1 sec...
> 
> If we say 60 yards= 55 meters
> 
> ...





Kancent said:


> It's 40 yards not 60





Tools said:


> There goes his hard mathematical work.


Hahaha...


----------



## HO-OH (Jan 2, 2009)

Tools said:


> Like that Scorpion match where Hiruma wasn't on the field and Ishimaru took charge.



I was referring to the cream puff tournament filler arc but that too


----------



## Tools (Jan 2, 2009)

HO-OH said:


> I was referring to the cream puff tournament filler arc but that too



Never seen that one.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 2, 2009)

Tools said:


> There goes his hard mathematical work.



Nah wasn't hard, just a bit of typing, but yeah there it go


So that's 36.576 m instead of 55

/4.1= 8,92 m/s
*60=535,26 m/min
*60=32115,5 m/h
1000= 32,115511 km/h

So a little above 32 km/h In full gear, much more reasonable.

The question is how long can he run at that speed?


----------



## kchi55 (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone else notice how there are more and more references to the nfl? Kinda gives the feeling that this tournament isn't going to be the last.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jan 2, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Nah wasn't hard, just a bit of typing, but yeah there it go
> 
> 
> So that's 36.576 m instead of 55
> ...



Those kinds of numbers is kinda misleading because it's based off sprinting speed. It's not like he can run 38 km in one hour, and it's not humanly possible to maintain sprinting speed over long distances.


----------



## Death (Jan 2, 2009)

No matter how fast panther is, Sena is going to surpass him like he has for all the others.  If panther can run 4.1 in 40, then Sena will do it in 4.0 or something less.  That or it's going to be done with technique and speed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 2, 2009)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> And if they think our athletic prowess is something to be in awe of, just wait until they meet our genitalia prowess.




Panther is going to tackle someone with his cock, or use it to vault over sena as a special technique...you heard it hear first.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 3, 2009)

Death said:


> No matter how fast panther is, Sena is going to surpass him like he has for all the others.  If panther can run 4.1 in 40, then Sena will do it in 4.0 or something less.  That or it's going to be done with technique and speed.



Yamato said it at the end of the Alexanders match: Sena's true strength lies in his footwork, not in his speed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2009)

Death said:


> No matter how fast panther is, Sena is going to surpass him like he has for all the others.  If panther can run 4.1 in 40, then Sena will do it in 4.0 or something less.  That or it's going to be done with technique and speed.



Are you not reading the manga or something?

Panther is black. He's got muscles that no one else does. 4.1 is impossible except for mythical creatures like him.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 3, 2009)

Some fat black guy at my school got pantsed and his pee pee was tiny as hell

lmao I said it. pee pee


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 3, 2009)

Japan home to more honkeys than any country!


----------



## Munak (Jan 3, 2009)

The extreme limits of a black man.  

Suddenly, I'm clamoring for a Yamato V.S. Panther battle. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, this unintentionally made me lolz:

Chapter 312 Page 15: Gaou

If it weren't for the 'let's fight'... damn it.


----------



## Tools (Jan 3, 2009)

Well Sena and Yamato are on offence. And it seems so is Panther. So unless they make changes to the team, which they will probably, Panther will not have a one on one against either one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 3, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Some fat black guy at my school got pantsed and his pee pee was tiny as hell
> 
> lmao I said it. pee pee



Well dont they always say theres an exception that proves the rule?

ps. Im white, and i have no idea why im defending this stereotype...do i love to argue that much!? I NEED HELP

PSS. STOP CHANGING YOUR SET!!! haha, i cant take that much awesome in a week. (What was the motorcycle one from?)


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 3, 2009)

lol, the motorcycle one was from Kamen Teacher. Only seven chapters have been translated, but it has many gnarly drawings.


----------



## Valky (Jan 4, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Yamato said it at the end of the Alexanders match: Sena's true strength lies in his footwork, not in his speed.



Yes, his true strength indeed lies in his footwork.

But I don't think he'll be able to catch Panther if he's slower than him.

Didn't Shin said 'There's no amount of power enough against someone faster than me'. So I guess unless Sena able to break the limit, he won't be able to catch up to Panther. Well, i really hope he can break the limit tho, especially after heard that not only Panther that's able to run 4.1 in 40 in nfl.


----------



## Tools (Jan 4, 2009)

Well if Sena is on offence then he will beat Panther with his footwoork. But if he's on defence and he has to catch up with Panther, I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 4, 2009)

Wasn't Sena always a bit slower then Panther?

But he had the advantage in acceleration


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 4, 2009)

^^^ yup... sena had the quicker acceleration, meaning he could stop & go faster, so he runs in zig zags, where as panther has a faster top speed, so his run is more curved since he tries to stay in a straight line and simply adjusts his body. 
Classic short leg vs long leg battle


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2009)

You're forgetting that Panther also loves to stiff arm his way through.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 5, 2009)

I want to see Panther Vs Agon. 

God Speed Impulse Vs FTL Speed


----------



## TSC (Jan 5, 2009)

Kancent said:


> I want to see Panther Vs Agon.
> 
> God Speed Impulse Vs FTL Speed



Agon got nothing going up against.... "the extreme limits of a black man."


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 5, 2009)

TSC said:


> Agon got nothing going up against.... "the extreme limits of a black man."



God help us if theres ever a man who does. To do this, Sena will either be forced to actually control time, or tap into the speed force.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 5, 2009)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> And if they think our athletic prowess is something to be in awe of, just wait until they meet our genitalia prowess.



Agreed! 


Also America brought the pain!


----------



## Altron (Jan 5, 2009)

so are we gonna get a new Eyeshield chap this week? Or is it still delayed due to the double issue of Jump?

Anyways i already hate the character Tatanka, he looks so weak and i don't really like his character design. Though i can't wait to see Mr. Don, Bad Walker, and Clifford play, i would like to see some plays of the 1st string American Team.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm actually seeing Mr. Don as a Linebacker so being him the actual challenge for Yamato and Sena... of course there will be the Sena vs Panther... but most of the Game will be Sena vs Mr. Don and Panther vs Shin...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 5, 2009)

^^^ good point


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 5, 2009)

TSC said:


> Agon got nothing going up against.... "the extreme limits of a black man."



Agon has better dreadlocks than Panther


----------



## Altron (Jan 5, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Agon has better dreadlocks than Panther



Agon ain't black though so he lack Soul Powah! :taichou


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 5, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You're forgetting that Panther also loves to stiff arm his way through.



Hopefully we'll get an epic stiff arm



I'm just waiting for Panther to start scarfing down fried chicken. It'll be like Deimon vs Ojo except with fried chicken instead of beef. Otherwise the stereotyping in this series fails


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 5, 2009)

Panther has cornrows. That's like 120x more gangsta than dreadlocks. Cornrows are serious bizness.

Imagine if they actually were more realistic about the racial make-up of American football players and put more than one black player on team USA. That'd be like instant death. I mean, maybe they can deal with one extreme limit of a black man, but two? Impossible!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 5, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Imagine if they actually were more realistic about the racial make-up of American football players and put more than one black player on team USA. That'd be like instant death. I mean, maybe they can deal with one extreme limit of a black man, but two? Impossible!



And if Sena makes it to the NFL not only will he have to face another Eyeshield 21 but a


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 5, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> And if Sena makes it to the NFL not only will he have to face another Eyeshield 21 but a



The extreme limits of an Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea I noticed that the other day when they beat Indy.

"LT". "The Supercharger", and now...."THE REAL EYESHIELD 21"

Ha and if monta goes to the NFL hell have to deal with

Che Guevara in Latin America today

THIS GUY! EPIC CATCH BATTLE FTW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 5, 2009)

No offense, but Ed Reed would destroy Monta.


----------



## Altron (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn so any spoilers yet for 313?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No offense, but Ed Reed would destroy Monta.



Ha obviously i was joking, and fuck yea ed reed would rape monta....after all, hes the guy who covers more earth than the oceans. (Wish i remember who said that about him)

But really i doubt there would be any actual confrontation.

Since Ed reed reads the fuck out of the offense, and just ends up being right where the ball is, regardless of where he started on the field, its like hes got the farking sharingan or something...or hes nightcrawler, i have many theories


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Since Ed reed reads the fuck out of the offense, and just ends up being right where the ball is, regardless of where he started on the field, its like hes got the farking sharingan or something...or hes nightcrawler, i have many theories



An expert ball watcher. I think Marco's been the closest we've got to something like that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> An expert ball watcher. I think Marco's been the closest we've got to something like that.



Hes a black marco with a little agon/monta in em.

Hmm, this could be fun, comparing ES21 characters to their NFL counterparts.

Well for Sena its gotta be LT

1. #21
2. Great use of speed and cuts
3. Great use of stiff arms (Charger stungun?)

And for yamato...marion barber? 
1. Great power, but still fast
2. everyone else has had more sex than me    Greatest 2 yard run ever!

And as for hiruma...i guess tom brady is the cloest, since by NFL standards he doesnt have as much athletic ability as Manning or whatever, but his intelligence allows him to read the defence and make passes. 

Although Personality wise...Johnny Unitas is the closest i can think of. Since a lot of new QBs dont really call plays.

"uncanny instinct for calling the right play at the right time, his icy composure under fire, his fierce competitiveness, and his utter disregard for his own safety." - Raymond Berry (Talking about JU)


----------



## Tools (Jan 6, 2009)

Altron said:


> Damn so any spoilers yet for 313?


Eyeshield 21 spoilers are usually the last ones to pop out.


----------



## BVB (Jan 6, 2009)

We get spoilers?


----------



## Tools (Jan 6, 2009)

No I was just answering Altron's question.


----------



## kchi55 (Jan 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> And for yamato...marion barber?
> 1. Great power, but still fast
> 2. Link removed    Greatest 2 yard run ever!



I respectfully disagree. Yamato's NFL counterpart has got to be Brandon Jacobs, except faster.

Link removed


----------



## dbcomix (Jan 6, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No offense, but Ed Reed would destroy Monta.


The eyeshield kids are still in high school. If they were to go to make it to the pros that would be a different story.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2009)

dbcomix said:


> The eyeshield kids are still in high school. If they were to go to make it to the pros that would be a different story.



psh yea right.

1. Montas only good at catching.
2. Ed reeds multi faceted, and probably was in highschool.
3 .Ed reeds BLACK


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2009)

So, I was reading up on the fastest NFL 40 times and people in the NFL actually have run a 4.1.

Bo Jackson is the fastest official one listed and(He was probably the greatest athlete of his era, so no surprise) ran a 4.12.

Supposedly, if Usain Bolt ran a 40, his time would be something like 3.53. :amazed


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 6, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Supposedly, if Usain Bolt ran a 40, his time would be something like 3.53. :amazed



So he's beyond the extreme limits of a black man


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> So he's beyond the extreme limits of a black man



He's the extreme limits of the extreme limits of a black man.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2009)

Deion Sanders ran a 4.57 BACKWARDS! 

Ikkyus idol much?

However, it was hand-timed...but either way thats pretty farking amazing.

And back to the manga, am i the only one who DOESNT want Sena to go 4.1? 4.2 is already very very fast by even NFL standards. And id rather him be known as really agile runner with an explosive dash, then just a speed demon


----------



## Altron (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know if anyone realized this already, though i think i have figured out what positions the Pentagram members play and their specialty.

Bad Walker: (His jersey number is cut off though it looks like an 81) - Which is the number for Wide Receivers and Tight Ends.

 this

Panther: (His jersey number is 22) - which means he is basically most likely a running back.

 this

Clifford D. Louis: (His jersey number looks like a number in the 50's) - which means that he is most likely  a linebacker or offensive lineman.

Tatanka - I don't know since they didn't show is number though i believe he is a linebacker.

Mr. Don - Since he is the "One who controls everything" he could be the center



> The center is the innermost lineman of the offensive line on a football team's offense. The center is also the player who passes (or "snaps") the ball between his legs to the quarterback at the start of each play.
> 
> 
> 
> The center's first and primary role is to pass the football to the quarterback. This exchange is called a snap.* Most offensive schemes make adjustments based on how the defensive line and linebackers align itself to the offensive line, and what gaps they line up in. Because the center has an ideal view of the defensive formation before the snap, he typically makes the first line call. **This call is typically based on the position of the defensive linemen or linebackers in his gaps (0i-1i), most subsequent adjustments are dependent on this call. In some cases the center may call an adjustment for the entire offensive line.*



Though he could also possibly be the QB as well.

There is another guy who's jersey number is 55 so it is safe to say he is a linebacker or offensive lineman.

 this


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 7, 2009)

just a problem with clifford... since Morgan did say he was a quarterback

i would say that Mr. Don would be a linebacker... it is the only reason i see for his face being hidden until now... but that seems plausible...

I don't have a real translation for "human Dome" (don't know the expression) i would say he's a linemen...

yeah agreed with Bad Walker...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 7, 2009)

I am waiting for 4th Dimension DevilBat Fly technique...


----------



## Tools (Jan 7, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I am waiting for 4th Dimension DevilBat Fly technique...



...What the? I don't see how that could work.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 7, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Hes a black marco with a little agon/monta in em.
> 
> Hmm, this could be fun, comparing ES21 characters to their NFL counterparts.
> 
> ...



Funny u mention that cuz in the last episode of the anime, they should a future sena playing in the nfl, and on a team that looked EXTREMELY similar to the chargers, and the crowd even had lighting bolt foams in their hand... he even had a black eyeshield...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Funny u mention that cuz in the last episode of the anime, they should a future sena playing in the nfl, and on a team that looked EXTREMELY similar to the chargers, and the crowd even had lighting bolt foams in their hand... he even had a black eyeshield...



Woah thats cool, i never watched the anime, but thats cool if the writer was recognizing the similarities between LT and Sena.

So are there any other NFL/ES21 comparisons anybody can find?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 8, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Panther has cornrows. That's like 120x more gangsta than dreadlocks. Cornrows are serious bizness.
> 
> Imagine if they actually were more realistic about the racial make-up of American football players and put more than one black player on team USA. That'd be like instant death. I mean, maybe they can deal with one extreme limit of a black man, but two? Impossible!



Most true words ever spoken


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2009)

If it was true to america, thered be much more than two black men on the team.

Actually, only having one black guy on the team (how its been shown so far) is completely retarded.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 8, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> If it was true to america, thered be much more than two black men on the team.
> 
> Actually, only having one black guy on the team (how its been shown so far) is completely retarded.



Yeah, it seems all too often that the only white guy on the field is the quarterback. 

But we all know blacks are apparently the football master race in ES21 so this was the only way Japan would stand a chance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 8, 2009)

It makes me fear what would happen if these guys ever tried to do a basketball manga like Slam Dunk. 

Every player in America would be Kobe Bryant or Lebron James. lol

"He's broken the free throw line dunk barrier! The world of flying!"


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 8, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It makes me fear what would happen if these guys ever tried to do a basketball manga like Slam Dunk.
> 
> Every player in America would be Kobe Bryant or Lebron James. lol
> 
> "He's broken the free throw line dunk barrier! The world of flying!"



THE WORLD OF WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha at least ES21 is grounded in reality. Not like Prince of Tennis where middle school freshman can go super saiyan while playing tennis.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Fuck PoT.   Universe destroying Tezuka.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 8, 2009)

Prince of Tennis started out being semi-realistic and then they ended with people hitting the tennis ball hard enough to blow up the court. 

I thought Eyeshield almost fell into that same trap when they had Taka WALKING IN MID AIR...but thankfully it didn't go any further than that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2009)

And i think even that was just an expression. Like Senas ghosts and what not.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah Taka just has the best long jump in Japan and illustrating it makes it look like he's "walking"


----------



## Tools (Jan 8, 2009)

Taka was nothing special which why I don't think Monta had enough glory and battles in that match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 8, 2009)

Tools said:


> Taka was nothing special which why I don't think Monta had enough glory and battles in that match.



Taka wasn't anything special? Are we reading the same manga here? 

Taka beat Monta in like 5 head-to-head battles in that game. 

The first thing he did in the game was jump from 20 feet away and intercept the ball.

He made Monta fumble with ONE finger. 

He got fired up and started running at the same speed as Yamato(4.3). 

He forced the Devil Bats to waste nearly 3 and a half quarters of the game to set-up ONE play that MIGHT work against him. And even when it did work, they still needed Sena to come out of nowhere to stop him from making Monta fumble again. 

Not special. Ha. Next, you'll be telling me Sena isn't fast.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 8, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> just a problem with clifford... since Morgan did say he was a quarterback



Weird. This page called him and Panther the two best runners. Mayhapes if he is QB he's one of those QBs that's an accomplished runner as well. Perfect for an effective Quarterback Sneak game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2009)

The page that calls them two best runners is wrong. Its a trans error. It says so on the page where morgan calls him a QB.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 8, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> The page that calls them two best runners is wrong. Its a trans error. It says so on the page where morgan calls him a QB.



Ah, didn't notice that.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 9, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not special. Ha. *Next, you'll be telling me Sena isn't fast.*



He isn't compared to the extreme limits of a black man 

Sorry, I just had to do that lol


----------



## Altron (Jan 9, 2009)

it kinda sucks that Karin couldn't join the Japanese Team and play in the World Cup


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jan 9, 2009)

Altron said:


> it kinda sucks that Karin couldn't join the Japanese Team and play in the World Cup



Karin is the biggest disappointment in the Eyeshield manga. 

You'd expect that being the only female american football player in the series has got to account for something, but nooooo...


----------



## Mullet_Power (Jan 9, 2009)

Altron said:


> it kinda sucks that Karin couldn't join the Japanese Team and play in the World Cup



Well considering the only reason she was on the team was because her throws are the easiest to catch. Which only works if you have the best receiver by a wide margin (Taka).

Maybe we will see her play again if the manga continues. Then she'll show us the extreme limits of an Asian woman.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2009)

She be tiiiiiiight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 9, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> She be tiiiiiiight.



Yes, that's pretty much the extreme limits of an Asian woman.

(An Asian woman porn star, that is.)


----------



## Altron (Jan 9, 2009)

gah i am tired of waiting for Chap 313


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

L2 wait in the 4th dimension.  Show me the extreme limits of a patient otaku.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 9, 2009)

Karin had so much to live up to. It just never happened. ;_;


----------



## Grandia (Jan 9, 2009)

Kancent said:


> He isn't compared to the extreme limits of a black man
> 
> Sorry, I just had to do that lol



Black people are awesome


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 9, 2009)

Grandia said:


> Black people are awesome



Especially if you're from Japan in which case they are some kind of mythical creature :ho


----------



## Tools (Jan 16, 2009)

So the matches are:

*Spoiler*: __ 



France vs Germany
Japan vs Militaria
Mexico vs Korea
India vs USA


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 16, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Especially if you're from Japan in which case they are some kind of mythical creature :ho



Ive noticed that to


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 16, 2009)

Tools said:


> So the matches are:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Woot! Managed to guess all the 1st round winners correctly back in Wrath's Tournament Progression thread.


----------



## Tools (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Agon...Agon...Agon shaved his hair?! Didn't see that coming. The last time somebody cut their hair was Sakuraba which means Agon has changed.


----------



## Suiko (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, it looks like a razor slipped and he just had to finish the job. Now he'll look exactly like Unsui, who will be revealed as the Mummy and win the MVP. They'll award it to Agon who'll be all happy only for them to realise they meant to give it to Unsui instead, mirroring the Shinryuuji entrance incident


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't read it yet but Agon without dreadlocks is...

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Tools (Jan 16, 2009)

Suiko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it looks like a razor slipped and he just had to finish the job. Now he'll look exactly like Unsui, who will be revealed as the Mummy and win the MVP. They'll award it to Agon who'll be all happy only for them to realise they meant to give it to Unsui instead, mirroring the Shinryuuji entrance incident



You know- that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NUUUUUUUUUUOOOOOOO Agon's GAR points just got reduced by one half 

Agon's expression at the end was pure rage lol. Can't wait for this chap to get subbed


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jan 16, 2009)

Kancent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gee thanks for the spoiler tag.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks dude.


----------



## Valky (Jan 16, 2009)

Wtf!? That silly baldy millitaria guy .. shaving Agon's head .. he'll definitely get killed by Agon.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh wow...


OH WOW...


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol he looks even more pissed than during the Shinryuuji vs Deimon match

Seriously, having dreads like that take a lot of time and care to obtain, not to mention money. I'm surprised Agon didn't just kick his ass deliberately


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 16, 2009)

Weird. what's a car with a steering wheel on the right doing in America? I could imagine Agon getting an American girl but one who drives around in a right-wheeled car and apparently speaks Japanese well?


----------



## Altron (Jan 16, 2009)

already had the sash

I just love Gao's face on this page


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 16, 2009)

Altron said:


> already had the sash
> 
> I just love Gao's face on this page



Yes, the rape gleam is win


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 16, 2009)

lol the Militaria guy shaved Agon's head without him realizing? Agon? The one with the god speed reflex? Nobody thinks that's not right? :amazed


----------



## Glued (Jan 16, 2009)

So Hiruma is going for NFL?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 16, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> lol the Militaria guy shaved Agon's head without him realizing? Agon? The one with the god speed reflex? Nobody thinks that's not right? :amazed



Maybe Agon's dreads prevented him from seeing it?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 17, 2009)

My thoughts immediately. Oh snap, oh no the didn't. They did not just shave Agon's head. He's like the Hulk! You piss him off he gets serious!


----------



## Altron (Jan 17, 2009)

Either way at least it is good for Team Japan as Militaria is gonna get raped to hell and back and in front of the Americans too.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh man Agon is gonna go apeshat on that dudes ass.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 17, 2009)

Shit. Why do they have to shave Agon's badass hair. That what makes him different to most anime/manga characters.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 17, 2009)

Agon has become death
Destroyer of worlds


----------



## Glued (Jan 17, 2009)

The reason Agon's head was shaved was to show similarity with Unsui. count on some sort of twin shenanigans later in the manga.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 17, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> lol the Militaria guy shaved Agon's head without him realizing? Agon? The one with the god speed reflex? Nobody thinks that's not right? :amazed



Agon can't react if he doesn't see anything. The guy shaved him from behind


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 17, 2009)

Altron said:


> Naruto (click)
> 
> I just love Gao's face on this page


that face is just   

4th dimension run right from the get-go


----------



## Glued (Jan 17, 2009)

Gaou must destroy the enemy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 17, 2009)

Isn't using the 4th dimension unnecessary? I'm pretty sure the scrubs on Militaria probably would get pwned by a simple the Devil Bat Ghost. 

Then again, I suppose you need to impress the mythical beast Panther.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 17, 2009)

Even someone who possesses the extreme limits of a black man will be kind of impressed.


----------



## Batman (Jan 17, 2009)

Did he just shave on his dreads? I hope Agon fucks him up BIG time.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> The reason Agon's head was shaved was to show similarity with Unsui. count on some sort of twin shenanigans later in the manga.



^This.


----------



## Altron (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't wait for next chap, after Militaria gets massacred i would like to see more abilities of the Pentagrams and also see who Japan will Face Germany or France?


----------



## Tools (Jan 17, 2009)

Altron said:


> Can't wait for next chap, after Militaria gets massacred i would like to see more abilities of the Pentagrams and also see who Japan will Face Germany or France?



It will probably be France because they had this little guy on the flag. Germany will be like the Deers and be crushed by France. But then again, Germany does seem interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope the matches get better than Japan just raping everyone.



> The reason Agon's head was shaved was to show similarity with Unsui. count on some sort of twin shenanigans later in the manga.



Twincest here we come


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2009)

Bandage guy is Unsui? D:


----------



## Espresso (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree. I believe he's just faking arrogant.


----------



## Altron (Jan 18, 2009)

Hopefully we also get a peek of the Pentagram's individual abilities and maybe even Mr. Don's face.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 19, 2009)

^^^ I dont think we'll see much of mr. don until the japan vs usa match. I doubt we'll see much of any of the matches until the final... he's to hoping its one SUPER EPIC battle and not as annoying as the christmas bowl


----------



## furious styles (Jan 19, 2009)

i just recently got back into reading ES21 and it seems i did at the right time. this all-japan team is the stuff of dreams. 




wet dreams.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 19, 2009)

^^^ tmi buddy... tmi


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 20, 2009)

lol@ canada losing 35 nothing to germany

I think Ingagi probably just heard of NFL europe and googled it and saw most teams were in germany so figured germans play a lot of football. Except they don't and there probably wasn't a single german on any of the german teams

only country besides the states that plays or even cares about football goes out like chumps. I demand a re-write


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 20, 2009)

I still don't believe it

Is Panther really the only black guy in the whole cup. This is pathetic lol


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 20, 2009)

Kancent said:


> I still don't believe it
> 
> Is Panther really the only black guy in the whole cup. This is pathetic lol



THEY CAN'T HANDLE MORE THAN 1 BLACK GUY!!!

It's all about political correctness. You can't underrepresent anyone.

I'm not sure about this but I don't think there's a lot of Red Indians playing American Football.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 20, 2009)

I would love to see the current Panther own Shin.


----------



## Tools (Jan 20, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> I would love to see the current Panther own Shin.



That would be cool but I want to know what this 'Pentagon' can do.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 20, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> lol@ canada losing 35 nothing to germany
> 
> I think Ingagi probably just heard of NFL europe and googled it and saw most teams were in germany so figured germans play a lot of football. Except they don't and there probably wasn't a single german on any of the german teams



Yeah, anyone in the know would know Canada would fair well in this. Hell, one of the CFL teams managed to beat a professional American team (the Bills).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Yeah, anyone in the know would know Canada would fair well in this. Hell, one of the CFL teams managed to beat a professional American team (the Bills).



If it was based on real world teams then everyone would get raped by America lol.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^ and there would b ALOT more black ppl on the america team


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 21, 2009)

Technically, my school's freshman football team can pwn all of the world cup teams, cause we got more black people


----------



## Iceman (Jan 21, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Yeah, anyone in the know would know Canada would fair well in this. Hell, one of the CFL teams managed to beat a professional American team (the Bills).



You do realize most of the CFL rosters are filled by Americans who couldn't make the NFL out of college right?

So no, Canada would NOT fair well in a world cup.  That's like saying America would dominate a hockey world cup because of the NHL when many of the top players are foreign.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wait....wait...wait...wait!!!

Did they just play 2 games in one chapter? 

Rush much ><


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait you mean that Japan beat both Germany and Milartia in the span of one chapter? wtf


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 23, 2009)

Iceman said:


> You do realize most of the CFL rosters are filled by Americans who couldn't make the NFL out of college right?
> 
> So no, Canada would NOT fair well in a world cup.  That's like saying America would dominate a hockey world cup because of the NHL when many of the top players are foreign.



Canada is the only other country besides america that even plays football

most highschools in canada have a football team

in germany? probably zero
in every other european country? probably zero too

I"m guessing Canada is the 2nd best country for football by a mile


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



bah Schultz was an interesting character and they rush him like this... damn japanese and their idiocy....


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

uhm...beating the Bills...and i've been a fan for years.....is not hard.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Huh. Militaria and Germany in a single chapter. I get the feeling that the authors just want to get this over with ASAP and move on to another manga.


----------



## BVB (Jan 23, 2009)

The manga is moving at a very fast pace.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 23, 2009)

^Yeah, makes this tournament feel completely useless. Seriously, they should've just had an America vs. Japan and ended the manga there. No more reason to continue, IMO. Don't get me wrong, I love this manga, I just hate seeing mangas I love getting "milked" to death.

But anyways, this chapter was actually the best one in awhile.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 23, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> Canada is the only other country besides america that even plays football
> 
> most highschools in canada have a football team
> 
> ...



As a footnote they really do play it in Japan. Japan has the X-League which has been around for almost 40 years now, and has some backing from the NFL.

There really is an American Football World Cup. America is also #1 in that World Cup and we aren't even sending close to our best players. Heck these aren't even 3rd stringers going over there to play the other countries best players. These are still players that weren't even good enough to be 3rd string.

I'd like to see what would happen if we got serious and sent people like Peyton Manning and Randy Moss to a World Cup at least once, but it's unfortunate that maybe only 2 or 3 other countries besides the United States even take American Football seriously.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 23, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> in germany? probably zero



Germany has the , which is acutely made up of a significant number of German players. Britain has the  (not sure how many Americans play in it). 



> uhm...beating the Bills...and i've been a fan for years.....is not hard.



It's still beating a pro level American team, which is apparently a godly feat in the ES21 verse.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2009)

I prefer they skip though all the fodder teams and went straight to what everyone knew was going to happen anyway, Japan vs. Team USA.

I bet the next chapter will show Team USA's path through the tourney, where everyone gets owned 300-0 or something.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 23, 2009)

As much as I want to see USA vs. Japan, I think the Germany vs. Japan game could have been stretched a bit more.  The match versus Militaria was expected but Germany was a closer game and I felt Germany could get some love. Who knows maybe the mangaka is still mad at Germany for WW2...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree. The semis should have been stretched out more to like 5 chaps or so.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 23, 2009)

2 games in one chapter? Ridiculous. 

Germany should have gotten a decent match. I'm agreeing with others that said it should have just went straight to USA vs. Japan. Geez I hope this match will be good and not rushed.


----------



## Tools (Jan 23, 2009)

Well let's hope that the post-USA match will hype up the game a little. But I still believe in the authors. Hopefully they will make the USA match one to remember.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 23, 2009)

chaps still a gd whether or not everything's rushed. agon and gaoh double team


----------



## Tools (Jan 23, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> chaps still a gd whether or not everything's rushed. agon and gaoh double team



I agree it was a good chapter.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 23, 2009)

i enjoyed the chapter too, even if shit is moving incredibly fast. i fear rape by the american team though, like they're doing all this blowing by people so that the USA game is an even bigger shock.


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2009)

Schultz got jipped, he really was a good character. Gaou + Agon was a good team up though.

Mangaka wants to finish manga, and do it fast.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 23, 2009)

Watch out! Inagaki will make USA dominate Japan in one chapter!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 23, 2009)

EPIC CHAPTER!!! sorta wish there was more weight to the other teams though. Guess everything else is just a filler until we get to japan vs USA. BTW, any1 notice also that we havent seen hiruma sit the field yet? kinda upset about that


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 23, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Germany has the , which is acutely made up of a significant number of German players. Britain has the  (not sure how many Americans play in it).
> 
> 
> 
> It's still beating a pro level American team, which is apparently a godly feat in the ES21 verse.


I meant Germany probably has zero highschool teams

didn't know Germany had an actual league though. Or that britain did. Kind of cool to find out

but still, I can't imagine even nearly as many kids grow up playing football over there. Which is the main reason I think Canada would crush them. Or britain or anyone else besides the States


----------



## Kuya (Jan 23, 2009)

Chapter was good, but shit i don't want the manga to end already, i wanted to see the Germany game play out. I guess the manga is really going to end this year.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 23, 2009)

I forsee 2 chaps of hype for the usa game and a 4 volume long game in which america wins 500-12


----------



## Altron (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol Agon + Gao = Massacre  We also can't forget Agon's rage at those Militaria guys shaving his head.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 24, 2009)

I could see ES21 being if not the next series to end in Jump it being second in the line with a finish rather then a cancel.
This extra arc I think was made to test Meister giving it time to get fans attention and if the fans like it ES could get an ending.

But Meister still have a HUGE test remaining, that is actual matches(the most boring part of sport mangas imo)


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 24, 2009)

ok seriously you people are annoying me... i've posted this earlier...  Eyeshield 21 has been having bad ratings in the past weeks (thanks dumb japanese kids, who apparently wanted the series to end at Phail Bawl) so the Editors most likely have been pushing for the rushing of the series... (probably gave the author X chapters more...) so here we have some awesome retarded rush


----------



## Valky (Jan 24, 2009)

Seems like the WC will end sooner than expected. Agon + Gao combo is too much, no one can handle it, lol.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 24, 2009)

i didnt like american footbal but now i like it  manga too bad its ending


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 25, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Watch out! Inagaki will make USA dominate Japan in one chapter!



Noooooooo!  The Don has to get some love, since it seems he is the teams best player.  I am pretty sure The Don is probably the best field goal/extra point holder, he places the ball so well that even the linebackers can kick field goals.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 25, 2009)

I wish SJ editors won't meddle with series. They'll end up ruining them


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2009)

Im surprised people actually thought this chapter was good

These last few games were completley pointless and showed us new characters only for them to get stomped.

RUH ROH GOLD MEDAL OLYPMIST IN WEIGHTLISFTING HE SHOULD BE PRETTY TOU

Oh we won with a guy 1/10 of his size cause he used his shoulders.

Well mabye Militaria, a country they completley made up, should be ok since they kinda went through the trouble to make it up.

Nope.

Well surely Germany whos been hyped from being good since before the world championships began should pose a threa

Oh they lost.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 25, 2009)

^ Exactly my thoughts


----------



## TalikX (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah but you forgot the biggest thing, all 3 of those countries didn't have black people with the extreme limits of a black person.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 25, 2009)

TalikX said:


> Yeah but you forgot the biggest thing, all 3 of those countries didn't have black people with the extreme limits of a black person.



it is said that "the blacks are champs"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank the gods there is no team africa...they would score twice every play!


----------



## Altron (Jan 26, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Thank the gods there is no team africa...they would score twice every play!



Not true actually in the filler anime arc the "Cream Puff" an all african team called the Savannah Survivors get beaten by the Devilbats.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Altron said:


> Not true actually in the filler anime arc the "Cream Puff" an all african team called the Savannah Survivors get beaten by the Devilbats.



not canon, blacks are champs god damn it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 26, 2009)

The African players from Africa aren't at the extreme limits of a black man like they are in North America.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, duh.  You don't see lions on the football field do you?  They ain't got time for sports, they too busy stayin' alive!


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 27, 2009)

What's up with all those "Extreme Limit of Black man" joke?


----------



## Glued (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, its really funny considering how politically incorrect a child's comic book in Japan is in comparison to those of us who are used to a more politically correct environment.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 27, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> What's up with all those "Extreme Limit of Black man" joke?



Blame Riku for that


----------



## rorshach (Jan 27, 2009)

I just looked up the International American Football World Cup.  It's been going on once every 4 years for twelve years.  Japan actually won the first 2 cups, but America wasn't competing in those.  In the last cup America beat Japan in the finals 23-20 in double overtime.
The crazy thing is, the American team is extremely restrictive as to who can play on their team.
You have to have graduated from college
You can't have been out of college for more than a year
You can't be on a pro team


----------



## Arcadia (Jan 27, 2009)

^That is actually surprising. What the fuck is going on there?

Also Germany got screwed out of what should have been an interesting match up.


----------



## Altron (Jan 29, 2009)

Databook Interview

So finally we will be seeing Mr. Don, and also the positions for the Pentagrams are as follows.

Mr. Don's name is actually Donald Oberman.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Panther is RB
Clifford is QB
Bud is CB
Tatanka is LB
Don is Linemen


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry Altron, but those position lists were spoilers for now.  No hard feelings, I just wanted to play it safe so people would not lose their enjoyment in the revelation of the US team.


----------



## Altron (Jan 29, 2009)

^ I should have done it anyways


----------



## Altron (Jan 30, 2009)

315 (RAW SPOILERS)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Mr. Don looks older than 18 , it was pretty bad ass seeing Bud Walker meeting the Devilbats. I can't wait for the face off and also the ending with Gaou vs Mr. Don.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, Mr Don's looks is pretty...unexpected to say the least.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 31, 2009)

Is the raw even out?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 31, 2009)

Altron said:


> 315 (RAW SPOILERS)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



well... does Gao look like he's 18? 



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Is the raw even out?



yes and translation out *LINK*


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 31, 2009)

wow... uh... mr.don looks... uh... interesting


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 31, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> well... does Gao look like he's 18?



I'm sure Gao is 16. He's a 1st year, right?

4000th post of the thread. XD


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 31, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> I'm sure Gao is 16. He's a 1st year, right?
> 
> 4000th post of the thread. XD



oh yeah forgot that... my point is made then...  does he look 16?


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2009)

Well now we have an opponent for all the wide-receivers. Bud Walker. For Kurita, Gaou and all the other linemen it's obviously Mr.Don. Sena and Yamato it'll be Tatanka and Panther. Clifford, well he'll be Kid and Hiruma's from the sideline.

This might actually be a good match.


----------



## TalikX (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL, Arnold Schwarzneggar is the president...


----------



## Valky (Jan 31, 2009)

Tools said:


> Monta is the one with the ball.



So he snatched it away from Bud? Well, way to go Monta.


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup that's what happened. I only saw it in the raw so I dunno about the dialogue.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

First demolition man, now this?  It's going to happen.


----------



## BVB (Jan 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mr.Don is supposed to be 18? That's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 31, 2009)

So... has Sena magically obtained the extreme limits of a black man?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2009)

it ended on gaou epic cliffhanger 

monta epic snatch away


----------



## Valky (Jan 31, 2009)

Kancent said:


> So... has Sena magically obtained the extreme limits of a black man?



We'll probably see in the next few chapters. Although i believe next chapter is about Gaou vs Don.

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think Gaou probably lose, which is sucks.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 31, 2009)

Valky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if we powerscale from the nasa aliens then he will do it EXTREMELY badly


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd actually like to see Gaou get owned for a change.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Gives him a reason to get stronger.  Remember Agon focused?  Yeah....


----------



## TalikX (Jan 31, 2009)

I also love how theirs a native guy(and one of the pentagram too) thats on the american team


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2009)

TalikX said:


> I also love how theirs a native guy(and one of the pentagram too) thats on the american team



Well he's still in high-school after the age of 16 which is already surprising.


----------



## Batman (Jan 31, 2009)

Obama looks weird in this chapter.


----------



## Segan (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha, awesome, an american version of Gaou.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL Air Gear ES21 is not.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 31, 2009)

TalikX said:


> LOL, Arnold Schwarzneggar is the president...



best president ever.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 31, 2009)

Batman said:


> Obama looks weird in this chapter.



Muscles we can believe in.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha, monta and gaou were so much win.

Monta's badass moments are really badass.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 31, 2009)

Tools said:


> Well he's still in high-school after the age of 16 which is already surprising.



wtf is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> wtf is that supposed to mean?



Well in Canada, native people get 600 dollars when they turn 16. Most of them quit school and buy a truck or something.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Jan 31, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> So... has Sena magically obtained the extreme limits of a black man?


^^^
Lulz
---
MONTA SO PWNS!!!! OMGOSH


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2009)

This chapter was definitely better than recent ones. The Pentagram's set up at least has me interested.

Bud Walker and Panther are at least interesting characters. I wonder if instead of just taking down 3 if Japan will manage to topple all 5?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Feb 1, 2009)

Although this is a bit rushed, I still cant wait for the USA vs. Japan match. Lol Mr. Don looks older than his dad.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Feb 1, 2009)

MONTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuya (Feb 1, 2009)

10/10.

1)Bud intro made him seem like a badass power villain against Team Japan
2)The Clifford to Bud throw from the top of the stadium
3) Monta using Marco's Screw technique with badass pose
4) Gaou callin out Mr. Don in his car
5) The face of Mr. Don
6) Vegeta appearance


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

Kuya said:


> 10/10.5) The face of Mr. Don


Finally, someone who looks more vicious than Gaou and more evil than Agon. What a feat!

But it's unbelievable that Gaou hasn't been shot down by the secret service the way he just broke the window and grab the son of the freakin' President of the United States!


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr.Don sure don't look like a 18 years old .....What the heck.

i wonder, what is Sena's current speed?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Finally, someone who looks more vicious than Gaou and more evil than Agon. What a feat!
> 
> But it's unbelievable that Gaou hasn't been shot down by the secret service the way he just broke the window and grab the son of the freakin' President of the United States!



Reasons why that scene wouldnt have happend in real life

1. SS would have shot the shit out of gaou
2. Don would have shot the shit out of gaou ( all famous americans pack heat )
3. Don wouldnt have refused a fight with gaou but rather call his home boys stomped the steroid freak bastard.



Rokudaime said:


> Mr.Don sure don't look like a 18 years old .....What the heck.
> 
> i wonder, what is Sena's current speed?



Sena ran a 4.09....*GASP*


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

With a son like that, I wonder how in the world did Mr.Oberman got elected?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2009)

By force. As if that wasnt obvious


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

But America is the Land of the Freeeeeeee! 

But on a more serious note, Bud seems to have some rivalry with Clifford. And it seems he's on the losing end. I'm not very familiar with all the positions and their roles but do CB and QB have a similar role during the game?


----------



## Altron (Feb 1, 2009)

Bud is now one of my favorite characters and although Mr. Don looks pretty wicked in my opinion it would have been better if Bud was "Mr. Don" since he pretty much fits more into that role and looks wise.

Example (especially the hair)


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 1, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> With a son like that, I wonder how in the world did Mr.Oberman got elected?



Mr.Oberman son appeals to 18-25 year old women, cause you know women like strong men. Mr.Oberman has muscles we can believe in.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2009)

is shin stronger then kurita?

I could have sworn his listed bench was higher then kurita's


----------



## Altron (Feb 1, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> is shin stronger then kurita?
> 
> I could have sworn his listed bench was higher then kurita's



Nope Shin can bench 140 kg

surprised

Kurita benches 160 kg


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2009)

I get the feeling Mr. Don is going to destroy Gaou and it's going to force Kurita to avenge him.

Or will the secret service get him first?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 5, 2009)

Go DON!!!!!!!!!

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## Valky (Feb 5, 2009)

Altron said:


> Nope Shin can bench 140 kg
> 
> rape
> 
> Kurita benches 160 kg



Yes, but Shin have speed. And he did managed to lift Kurita when Deimon face off Ojou. Although i believe Kurita is still superior compared to Shin in pure strength.


----------



## Tools (Feb 6, 2009)

Well during the final battle between Gaou, we learned Kurita has more technique and leg strenght. Gaou is strong on the upper body. So if Kurita was stable on his feet he could stop Shin.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2009)

All Kurita has to do is:


----------



## Biolink (Feb 6, 2009)

Beck. Totally unexpected. Props to you sir.

+ Repped


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm one of the biggest BECKtards on NF. Fo realz.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 6, 2009)

DID THAT JUST HAPPENED?! GAO... PWNED?! ... lookin forward to some more gao/agon tag teams


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 6, 2009)

Gaou...got destroyed?

Jesus, Don is a monster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2009)

Mr. Don is a beast. 

Also...lol@ God speed impulse hair growth


----------



## Skylit (Feb 6, 2009)

So Agon saved Gaou's ass. epic.


----------



## TalikX (Feb 6, 2009)

Gaou got owned but good chapter anyways, I wonder why Don made Yamato leave.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 6, 2009)

Gaou + Kurita taking down Don. That's my prediction.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 6, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Gaou + Kurita taking down Don. That's my prediction.



That would be epic.

btw, agon's hair growth with god speed impulse. it should growth up to the ground, huh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2009)

Why the hell is this thread only 3 stars? Which idiot is voting one?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 6, 2009)

well its not like this is a good manga anymore


----------



## Tools (Feb 6, 2009)

Agon's God Speed Hair Growth! 

But awesome chapter. Mr.Don destroyed Gaou!


----------



## Biolink (Feb 6, 2009)

Man Mr. Don is a monster.

My prediction for the revelation of the next chapter, is that he was some hardcore racist that could actually back up his viewpoints with his play.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> well its not like this is a good manga anymore



Maybe in your opinion.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

Mammon said:


> That would be epic.
> 
> btw, agon's hair growth with god speed impulse. it should growth up to the ground, huh?



It's like Ranma 1/2.  After it hits the proper length, braid with a dragon's whisker.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 6, 2009)

I was right don massacred gaou

As is the proper thing to do with a inferior opponent


----------



## taboo (Feb 6, 2009)

i improved the manga


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 6, 2009)

lol



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe in your opinion.


well its not


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 6, 2009)

Agon: He looked me with the same eyes when I look at trashes I'm not interesed in!

TAKE THAT! AGON! XD


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see what Mr. Don's special technique. I still have so much catching up to do though, only read the latest few chapters and seeen up to 40+ of the anime.....


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 6, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Gaou + Kurita taking down Don. That's my prediction.



That's exactly what people said about Rodchenko. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the hell is this thread only 3 stars? Which idiot is voting one?



My vote bumped it back up to 4.


----------



## Altron (Feb 6, 2009)

While Mr. Don is now interesting, i can't wait to see the final back story of Yamato and Don.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2009)

Both Agon and Gaou got knocked down a few pegs? Fuck yeah to that! 

I'm also interested in Yamato's story and this talk of revenge.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 7, 2009)

"It's pointless to copy the moves of a black person. The flexibility of your muscles is different from birth. The speed of Panther, that surpasses the speed of light 4.1 seconds. For us Japanese, it is impossible."


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 7, 2009)

ES21 is getting more racist by the chapter.


----------



## Valky (Feb 7, 2009)

taboo said:


> i improved the manga



This post is the winner.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 7, 2009)

I love how the writer keep telling us that Black is a mystical creature.


----------



## Glued (Feb 7, 2009)

Not just blacks, but also whites now. This manga doesn't seem to realize that Tommy Kono of Japanese descent is olympic gold in weight lifting.



"Because of the difference in race, there is a wall that cannot be surpassed"

-BULLSHIT


----------



## TalikX (Feb 7, 2009)

If we are lucky guys, we may be able to see the mythical black person and marvel at their abilities.


----------



## Altron (Feb 7, 2009)

lol, i never realized Eyeshield 21 was getting racist now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2009)

Damn me and my inferior Asian muscles.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol difference of race

That means any big black guy would knock the fuck out of Mr. Don


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2009)

No because black people have the advantage only in running since the leg muscle are used more fluidly and Mr Don being an American means he is the greatest because its amereicaineiogabebnatrobn


----------



## BVB (Feb 7, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Lol difference of race
> 
> That means any big black guy would knock the fuck out of Mr. Don



a small black guy would be enough, because the blacks' muscles > white muscles


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 7, 2009)

Wasn't the pentagrams linebacker indian

Next thing we know

"Indians look black, so they are the closest to the extreme limits of a black man"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol I love Eyeshields glorification of black people.  Makes me feel like I'm the shit.


----------



## Biolink (Feb 7, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> Lol I love Eyeshields glorification of black people.  Makes me feel like I'm the shit.



Same here.

Also helps that I run a 4.6 naturally 

With hard work I can reach a 4.2


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 7, 2009)

lol in any sports manga with any sort of balls black people = god at the sport. Though poking a stab at the Asians is something I haven't seen since hajime no ippo.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 7, 2009)

They all from Kenya


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 7, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> Lol I love Eyeshields glorification of black people.  Makes me feel like I'm the shit.


I am and always was the shit. Just now more people know it.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2009)

Damn, NF has more black peeps than I expected.  I thought we all lived at srk forums.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 8, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Damn, NF has more black peeps than I expected.  I thought we all lived at srk forums.



Lol, our internet presence is actually greater then our geographic concentration.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 8, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Logic :

Black - Mythical Creature
White - Muscle


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 8, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Eyeshield 21 Logic :
> 
> Black - Mythical Creature
> *American* - Muscle



Considering that Panther is both A. Black and B. American, that would mean that he is Greek God of Football according to Eyeshield 21 logic.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 8, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Considering that Panther is both A. Black and B. American, that would mean that he is Greek God of Football according to Eyeshield 21 logic.



OMG.....Another mystery solved.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 8, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Lol, our internet presence is actually greater then our geographic concentration.



Are you surprised? We take over everything eventually.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Wasn't the pentagrams linebacker indian
> 
> Next thing we know
> 
> "Indians look black, so they are the closest to the extreme limits of a black man"



Maybe being a red man has a whole different sort of extreme. Like...he can jump 50 feet into the air or something.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

No no, red men can fly whilst smoking a pipe.


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2009)

There's already been a racist joke about the Takana or whatever his name is:
this.

Indians, I mean Native Americans are known for their bad gambling habits.


----------



## Glued (Feb 8, 2009)

Tatanka is based off a native american Pro wrestler.

He will bring tomahawks onto the field prior to doing an Indian War Dance.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

T. Hawk, you mean?

_TOMAHAWK BUSTA_


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Tatanka is based off a native american Pro wrestler.
> 
> He will bring tomahawks onto the field prior to doing an Indian War Dance.



If he does Eyeshield will have reached a new level of racism.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2009)

The extreme gambling and drinking limits of the red man!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 8, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> Are you surprised? We take over everything eventually.



Especially sports.

Looks like the slave masters did one thing right. Breeding only the strongest slaves.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 8, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Especially sports.
> 
> Looks like the slave masters did one thing right. Breeding only the strongest slaves.



Geez is this thread bringing out the inner racist in everyone?

Anyway Tatanka is strong because he is *native* *american* which means he is the original American brand. hell if you want to talk about racial superiority your talking about a group of people that survived the north American ice age and outlived the mammoths and saber tooth tigers .


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

ES21, making racism fun all over again.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, racism has always been fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2009)

Its not racism, its fact

But when the Japanese run faster than the blacks then it'll be racism


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2009)

We all know its facts but its still pushing it.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 9, 2009)

LeathaFace said:


> Are you surprised? We take over everything eventually.



Even the whitehouse


----------



## Horu (Feb 9, 2009)

Yikes, I just found Agon-in-40-years on myspace



:amazed


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2009)

Color artbook MILK FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Horu said:


> Yikes, I just found Agon-in-40-years on myspace
> 
> 
> 
> :amazed


 You shut your whore  mouth. 

That guy lacks shades.


----------



## LastAzurE (Feb 9, 2009)

It's not racisim, it's just racial stereotypes.

It's true that this is how the world behaves, and when someone is saying that a man is good at sport because of his ethnic background it's not really a bad thing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2009)

LastAzurE said:


> It's not racisim, it's just racial stereotypes.
> 
> It's true that this is how the world behaves, and when someone is saying that a man is good at sport because of his ethnic background it's not really a bad thing.



Exactly, not all stereotypes are bad.

For instance, i am of the belief that all of japan's military spending goes into creating a handful of giant robots. This is a good (and true ) stereotype.

It is however, balanced by the fact that once these giant robots are completed, japan will give them to a bunch of pubescent whiny emo teenagers. Which will lead to japan accidentally being blown off the map.


----------



## Glued (Feb 10, 2009)

Gaou just got destroyed. If Chuubou defeats Don, he officially becomes Gary Stu. Honestly both Juumonji and Onihei (A guy known for technique) combined jobbed to Rodenchenko and than he jobbed to Chuubou.


----------



## Altron (Feb 10, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Gaou just got destroyed. If Chuubou defeats Don, he officially becomes Gary Stu. Honestly both Juumonji and Onihei (A guy known for technique) combined jobbed to Rodenchenko and than he jobbed to Chuubou.



Chuubou could not even stop Gao with his Delta Dynamite Attack, how the hell would he be able to take on Don who destroyed Gao when Chuubou can't even defeat Gao?


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 10, 2009)

Gaou learns the Delta Dynamite


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 10, 2009)

The dionsaurs were a bomb ass team

I just re-red the their game vs deimon

They totally should Have one.

But yeah Goau will either learn delta dynamite or get his speed up to 4.2 and be a batering ram of death


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 11, 2009)

Lmao Gaou with Delta Dynamite and 4.2 seconds would fucking solo the Pentagrams and Japan's All Star Team

Oh yeah and let's give him God Speed Impulse too


----------



## Valky (Feb 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Lmao Gaou with Delta Dynamite and 4.2 seconds would fucking solo the Pentagrams and Japan's All Star Team
> 
> Oh yeah and let's give him God Speed Impulse too



No, 4.20 isn't enough, he'll be black with the 4.10 extreme limit.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 12, 2009)

just read 316 gaou got rapeddd


----------



## Glued (Feb 12, 2009)

Altron said:


> Chuubou could not even stop Gao with his Delta Dynamite Attack, how the hell would he be able to take on Don who destroyed Gao when Chuubou can't even defeat Gao?



This is Shounen.


Logic be damned.


He will use fusion super saiyan sage mangekyou bankai vaizard Jofre Upper cut Gear 100 World War Hulk Spiny Thing Rune King Thor vampire blood Final War Godzilla Imperial Sailormoon Odinforce Delta Dynamite.


----------



## Tools (Feb 12, 2009)

Chuubou is a boring character, he can go and die for all I care.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 13, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 began to decline somewhat for me after the christmas
bowl when the world cup was introduced. The matches for the tournament
seemed kind of rushed compared to the previous ones and the
characters had little development.
(Best match so far to me was deimon against the dinosaurs.)

Also, I didn't mind the racial stereotypes at first but now there starting to 
become tiresome.



> The extreme gambling and drinking limits of the red man!



Lol.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 13, 2009)

this is the extreme LOTSA SPAGHETTI limit of the italian man.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 13, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Eyeshield 21 began to decline somewhat for me after the christmas
> bowl when the world cup was introduced. The matches for the tournament
> seemed kind of rushed compared to the previous ones and the
> characters had little development.
> ...



MY GOSH, dont ppl read previous posts. It was mentioned earlier by some1 (i dont remember at the moment) that the manaka is being told to rush it. The matches weren't suppose to b this short but because its popularity is declining, they want to hurry up and finish it


----------



## Tools (Feb 13, 2009)

What he said.

Too bad for the mangaka.


----------



## Glued (Feb 13, 2009)

Eyeshield would have been a legendary manga had it ended with the Christmas Bowl or if the tournament had been done slowly.

Develop the Gaou and Rodenchenko Rivalry

Have Militaria and Agon match with moderate difficulty.

Develop the rivalry between Shultz and Hiruma.

While having practice between the matches and general character development for the lot.

Yukimitsu- loveable loser.
Kurita- Development for the Gaou fight
Taki- Clown beginning to be serious
Juumonji- Rough guy going straight
Monta- Chasing to be a great catcher
Sena- Chasing to be the best
Hiruma- Tough leader.

Now what do we have.

Chuubou- Sena fanboy
Gaou- Develops rivalry with Don, has some moments
Agon- Has some moments as well
Sena- Trying to beat the black man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2009)

Not so much as hurry up and finish it, but hurry up and get to the America/Japan match, because every match inbetween is pretty much pointless filler.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 13, 2009)

i mean what was even the point of the tourny if their going to skip it all
might as well have made it america vs japan and ended it there


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2009)

That's basically what happened, anyway. lol


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 13, 2009)

It would have been so much better if the Japan All Star team challenged America, got rejected but later accepted cause of Hiruma blackmailed the president.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like the subbers are losing interest in Eyeshield as well :\


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 13, 2009)

^lol, and the chapter actually looked good too.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2009)

yamato's expression is so lulzy in the newest chapter


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 14, 2009)

Wait, Yamato just said he couldn't run faster than anyone else. That doesn't make any sense, what was his 40 yard dash?

If he's just a jack of all trades then he's basically just like Agon, except swap God Speed Impulse with Caesar's Charge. If he doesn't have speed or great reaction time, then how could he stop Sena at all during the Xmas Bowl?


----------



## taboo (Feb 14, 2009)

oh god lol FUKUMOTO REFERENCE

she betrayed tsunade


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2009)

clifford was also a bucket of lulz this chapter

Cant wait for the game.


----------



## Tools (Feb 14, 2009)

This Japan vs America might actually be an awesome game.


----------



## Glued (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy shit, this is probably the first time in the manga Hiruma lost his cool and got scared. He actually widened his eye a bit during a poker game.

I've never seen Hiruma show even a hint of nervousness, not a single game.

PS: The run of a black man. LOL. This manga feels likes its trying to overcompensate or something.


----------



## Valky (Feb 14, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Wait, Yamato just said he couldn't run faster than anyone else. That doesn't make any sense, what was his 40 yard dash?
> 
> If he's just a jack of all trades then he's basically just like Agon, except swap God Speed Impulse with Caesar's Charge. If he doesn't have speed or great reaction time, then how could he stop Sena at all during the Xmas Bowl?



4.3sec. He could surpass the speed of light only by using Caesar's Charge.

Yea, maybe like Agon. He's jack of all trades because he couldn't be the number one on anything. In terms of speed he lose to Panther, Sena, and Shin. In terms of power he lose to Gaou and Don.



			
				Tools said:
			
		

> This Japan vs America might actually be an awesome game.


Agreed.

Sena vs Panther
Hiruma vs Clifford
Gaou vs Don
Monta vs Bud

Who will face Tatanka?


----------



## Skylit (Feb 14, 2009)

Valky said:


> Who will face Tatanka?



Tatanka is LB [LB = Linebacker [is it spelled right?] i guess]

And isn't Shin the japanese Linebacker?


----------



## Batman (Feb 14, 2009)

Hiruma almost lost money. Good thing his senses are sharp.


----------



## BVB (Feb 14, 2009)

hm.. it's funny... 

They are playing in a highschool football tournament.. so they are all under-aged.

But they are playing poker and roulette in a casino. Awesome mangaka ignores american laws.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2009)

Valky said:


> 4.3sec. He could surpass the speed of light only by using Caesar's Charge.
> 
> Yea, maybe like Agon. He's jack of all trades because he couldn't be the number one on anything. In terms of speed he lose to Panther, Sena, and Shin. *In terms of power he lose to Gaou and Don.*



And Shin.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 14, 2009)

Karotte said:


> hm.. it's funny...
> 
> They are playing in a highschool football tournament.. so they are all under-aged.
> 
> But they are playing poker and roulette in a casino. Awesome mangaka ignores american laws.



americans ignore american laws  :rofl


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 14, 2009)

I was a bit surprised that Mr Don considers Yamato unworthy of the title ES21 and even thinks he gives Notre Dame a bad name. And this is after he(I supposed) beat the Nasa Aliens. Makes you wonder what kind of monster held the title ES21 before Yamato especially during Don's time.

On another note, lol at Yamato's expression at Panther and the subsequent "black man" remarks again. I mean, don't these guys watch the Olympic or anything? 

Even Hiruma is jumping on the bandwagon now. "So there really are guys like that in America!" It almost sounds like "OMG! I looked around the world and never found a better strategist anywhere! But lo and behold, there he is! In America!"


----------



## Altron (Feb 14, 2009)

i love the buildup to the final match between Japan vs USA. Though we still probably haven't seen the Pentegram's true form yet.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol the black comments never get old. 

But I seriously can't wait to see how the America vs. Japan game turns out.
I can see the mangaka going with the typical happy ending where J wins, but
at the same time I can see them getting ass raped.


----------



## Valky (Feb 14, 2009)

Mammon said:


> Tatanka is LB [LB = Linebacker [is it spelled right?] i guess]
> 
> And isn't Shin the japanese Linebacker?



Yes, Shin is the Linebacker.

It could be interesting if Shin face Tatanka, although Yamato could be the opponent too, since Yamato is the RB.



			
				Grandmaster Kane said:
			
		

> And Shin.


No, maybe Kurita.

Shin and Yamato probably on par in terms of Strength. Shin only managed to stopped the Chaesar's Charge but can't take him down, and he even got dragged quite a bit.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 14, 2009)

Valky said:


> Yes, Shin is the Linebacker.
> 
> It could be interesting if Shin face Tatanka, although Yamato could be the opponent too, since Yamato is the RB.



Maybe both of them?

Maybe[?] they will take down the Don. Wow that would be epic. 

'cause I think Gaou will fail.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2009)

Ha, this chapter was pretty good. I'm glad that they have established some build-up and rivalries between characters. This should make the Japan vs. U.S.A. match even better when it finally gets underway.


----------



## Valky (Feb 15, 2009)

Mammon said:


> Maybe both of them?
> 
> Maybe[?] they will take down the Don. Wow that would be epic.
> 
> 'cause I think Gaou will fail.



Probably, but Gaou's pride won't allow it. 

He's already mad when Agon lend a hand, if Yamato try to help Gaou, Yamato will get crushed by Gaou instead of Don.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2009)

I hoping for Kurita to defeat Don. I do like Gaou but I like him as an enemy instead of a hero. So I think Gaou will loose against Don and then leave the game for temporary injuries or something. Then Kurita's friendly giant strength kicks in.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2009)

Tools said:


> I hoping for Kurita to defeat Don. I do like Gaou but I like him as an enemy instead of a hero. So I think Gaou will loose against Don and then leave the game for temporary injuries or something. Then Kurita's friendly giant strength kicks in.


They're probably gonna bing him down together if you ask me, making Gaou accept that he needs help with this even though he doesn't like that.


----------



## Tools (Feb 15, 2009)

I dunno- it would be more impressive if one person takes Don alone. Maybe not Blue Sky him but just be at even levels. 

(You know what would be cool, the Dragonfly with Kid and Hiruma)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol for all those who play poker that American is a lucky fucker


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 15, 2009)

Panther is my new favorite character.

How the hell is Japan going to beat America???


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 15, 2009)

the same way Sena beat Agon etc etc


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> the same way Sena beat Agon etc etc



lol, tru tru.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha...

So many hype for American..I guess the writer actually convinced me that people that live in America were a monsters and black indeed a mythical beast .


----------



## Biolink (Feb 17, 2009)

Japan shouldn't win, but of course


----------



## Tools (Feb 17, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Japan shouldn't win, but of course



They really shouldn't win.


----------



## Biolink (Feb 17, 2009)

Also in real life there would be more than 1 black guy on the American team, and I highly doubt there would be a Native American on the team because I haven't seen one that was really good at American Football yet (But who knows )

Racism or not there is no way in hell Japan would athletically match up with the United States, but then again in this manga everyone runs a 4.3 forty so, who gives a shit at this point I guess.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 18, 2009)

Jim Thorpe was a native American and he was considered the greatest athlete for the first half of the 20th century. He won a bunch of gold medals in the Olympics, too.

He was also an All-American football player in college. 

That's probably the inspiration for having Tatanka on the American team.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Feb 20, 2009)

Sena falling of balcony  and Gaou too lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2009)

Gaou!? With technique!?

He will crush all.


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2009)

And so the battle begins.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow...finally we got to know something about Hiruma´s father I hope Hiruma will  get a big part in this match, he´s too awesome to be in the background. Also his duel with Cliford interest´s me the most.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

lol Sena, practicing moves on a balcony...

Don's cracking out some first-rate bullshido there. I hate how Inagaki refuses to characterize the brawny ones as mindless hulks, even though it's better that he doesn't. <_<

I wanna see Gaou destroy Don tbh.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 20, 2009)

is don 3x stronger then gaou?
Because rodchenko wasnt even 3x stronger then chuubu apparently


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I hate how Inagaki refuses to characterize the brawny ones as mindless hulks, even though it's better that he doesn't. <_<


 
Really?  You're not tired of brutes being dumb?  Seriously?  That isn't already old?  I'm more than happy to see big boys with brains.


----------



## Tools (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> I wanna see Gaou destroy Don tbh.



I wanna see Kurita do that.

Awesome build up chapter.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 20, 2009)

So Unsui *is* the Mummy guy.

I wonder what role he'll play.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow I got chills reading this chapter, the build up was beautiful. I hope this final match is a loooong good one. I can't wait for Sena vs. Panther and Hiruma vs. Clifford.


----------



## Valky (Feb 20, 2009)

Kuya said:


> So Unsui *is* the Mummy guy.
> 
> I wonder what role he'll play.



Golden Dragon Fly?

That techniques was created in Japan anyway, so maybe Japan will use it in the final.

The fight with America will be epic.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck to Sena against the black power granted by god 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4cXZGkRMCY[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe Gaou should try this before the game. Channel the pregame rage of a black man. Don wouldn't stand a chance


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 20, 2009)

Dragonfly with Unsui, Kid, and Hiruma


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 20, 2009)

More Black People Awesomeness. 

Es21 = Best Manga of The Year


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 21, 2009)

I love how Panther's muscles were emphasized yet again

I'm sure that there will be countless more mentions in-game


----------



## Grandia (Feb 21, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> More Black People Awesomeness.
> 
> Es21 = Best Manga of The Year



Yep  we rule


----------



## Biolink (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think it would be stretching to truth to say on the whole Black people are more athletic than Japanese people, though I find it hard to believe that they don't consider running 4.3 forties as an impressive athletic feat.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Really?  You're not tired of brutes being dumb?  Seriously?  That isn't already old?  I'm more than happy to see big boys with brains.



Yes, but that means I can't despise Don completely. He's kind of a dick.


----------



## Glued (Feb 21, 2009)

Gaou with Delta Dynamite?


----------



## Tools (Feb 21, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Dragonfly with Unsui, Kid, and Hiruma



Yah~ awesome.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 21, 2009)

Gao really reminds me of blanca from streetfighter dono if anyone said this b4


----------



## Highgoober (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think he'll have it completed in one night to be honest. He'll probably try it and it won't work properly only for him to have a realisation about how badly he wants to win and at a critical moment he'll put it off and knock Don on his ass and turn the tide.

That's just what I think will happen. I'm glad he's actually trying to use his head to make himself stronger.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 21, 2009)

So, how long does the writer intend to tell the reader about black man limit?

Who want to take the wild guess?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Gaou with Delta Dynamite?



That's going to be hella nasty!


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> So, how long does the writer intend to tell the reader about black man limit?
> 
> Who want to take the wild guess?



it will even continue in his next manga.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 21, 2009)

How did Chuubou use the delta dynamite successfully on Gaou this time? Didn't he fail before?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 21, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> How did Chuubou use the delta dynamite successfully on Gaou this time? Didn't he fail before?



he used real good timing.


----------



## Valky (Feb 21, 2009)

Yea, he managed to get the perfect timing, from a constant training with Doburoku.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Or maybe he just realized that if he didn't manage it, he'd be dead, and then pulled it off.

"Do Delta Dynamite like you're about to die!"


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

the powerups in Eyeshield 21 are instant


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Karotte said:


> the powerups in Eyeshield 21 are instant



So you've got some warning and it doesn't seem like a total deus ex machina (though it still kind of is) when they use it against their rivals, as opposed to Bleach where Ichigo continuously pulls new powerups out of his ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2009)

They don't pull them out instantly but they're perfectly implemented in times that are way too convenient, anyway great chapter, this is how the Chritsmas Bowl should have been, and man was the art good.#

And Kudos for the addition of the "Black is best" routine that we've come to expect from E21


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 22, 2009)

*Still hates Chuubou* 

Also I think I'm one of the few that would still like it if Mr. Don still beats down Gaou. XD

This chapter had nice build-up. This is the kind of thing I've been expecting from this series.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

One thing Ive come to realize is. Black people only exist to be athletes according to the manga that is. Because apparently they have more muscles than the rest of humanity.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Feb 22, 2009)

argh....am i the only one that think eyeshield 21 is getting a tad, racist....argh?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 22, 2009)

^Lol nerp, loving it.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 22, 2009)

Not more, but a better type it seems.  Either way you're right, but hey I'm black, so I kinda can't hate on all the love.  Makes me wanna work out.  Sorta.

I like Chuubou specifically because he tells me where the series will be going after it ends.  Sena and Monta are gonna take on a lead role, the old guard dips out, and the series can end in my mind without being milked.  Or the mangaka and SJ can keep going, but I doubt it'd go like I want.

tl;dr, Chuubou's cool, this is a good ending point.

Here's hoping Unsui does something his brother respects.


----------



## Glued (Feb 22, 2009)

Its kind of sad, Juumonji, Daikichi, Taki, Yukimitsu, and the Huh brothers will just fade into nothingness. Kurita has hardly had any lines. Masashi merely makes comparisons for the new generation.

So far only Hiruma and Gaou are the only things interesting in this final arc aside from Agon being shaved.

Chuubou is nothing, but the poor man's Daikichi. A chibi trying to be a lineman. Daikicihi is ten times the character Chuubou ever was. From his rivalry to Mizumachi, to his efforts to stop Gaou and cover Sena.

Marco, Riku, and Mizumachi are practically lifeless and hardly say anything, but comment on their team mates.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 24, 2009)

Damn....that was a hardcore chapter .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its kind of sad, Juumonji, Daikichi, Taki, Yukimitsu, and the Huh brothers will just fade into nothingness. Kurita has hardly had any lines. Masashi merely makes comparisons for the new generation.
> 
> So far only Hiruma and Gaou are the only things interesting in this final arc aside from Agon being shaved.
> 
> ...



That's the sad truth when we've got too many characters going on at once.

But we can also argue that most of the other characters have already developed their characters and don't need any more development.


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its kind of sad, Juumonji, Daikichi, Taki, Yukimitsu, and the Huh brothers



Juu-wat? Dai-who?


----------



## Valky (Feb 24, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Juu-wat? Dai-who?



Juumonji is one of the Huh brothers, the one with a 'x' mark on the cheek. Kinda reminds me of Samurai X. 

Daikichi Komusubi, is one of Deimon's lineman, the little one, with funny red nose.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2009)

Valky said:


> Juumonji is one of the Huh brothers, the one with a 'x' mark on the cheek. Kinda reminds me of Samurai X.
> 
> Daikichi Komusubi, is one of Deimon's lineman, the little one, with funny red nose.



Uhm...i think he was making a joke about how they are pretty much non-existent. Hence the sad face.

But is it true that WSJ are making him finish the manga quickly?

Because that would definitely explain how rushed things are right now. Which sucks, because the character development is what makes this manga. Its not really the football people care about, its the football players.


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Uhm...i think he was making a joke about how they are pretty much non-existent. Hence the sad face.
> 
> But is it true that WSJ are making him finish the manga quickly?
> 
> Because that would definitely explain how rushed things are right now. Which sucks, because the character development is what makes this manga. Its not really the football people care about, its the football players.



you go the point. 



Valky said:


> Juumonji is one of the Huh brothers, the one with a 'x' mark on the cheek. Kinda reminds me of Samurai X.
> 
> Daikichi Komusubi, is one of Deimon's lineman, the little one, with funny red nose.



you didn't.


----------



## Valky (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL, I'm sorry, sarcasm isn't work well in the internet.

Can i beg for forgiveness ?


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

Valky said:


> LOL, I'm sorry, sarcasm isn't work well in the internet.
> 
> Can i beg for forgiveness ?



you are forgiven. 

Next time take the internet SRSLY!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2009)

> But is it true that WSJ are making him finish the manga quickly?



WSJ was the reason he rushed through Christman Bowl but no infact they've made him extend the manga. The reason Im kind of annoyed is at the lack of Hiruma/Mamori scenes in the manga, not to mention the original Devil bats are all but forgotten at this point. Anyway the last chapter was pretty good so heres hoping from now on it gets better.



> Juumonji is one of the Huh brothers, the one with a 'x' mark on the cheek.



Him and the "huh" brothers have been forgotten even though he could have done a ton with them.


----------



## taboo (Feb 24, 2009)

Yukimitsu, you live on in my heart


----------



## Valky (Feb 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:
			
		

> Him and the "huh" brothers have been forgotten even though he could have done a ton with them.


Yea, its too bad for them, since there are too many characters in the story, and their abilities aren't much compared to others.



			
				taboo said:
			
		

> Yukimitsu, you live on in my heart


LMAO. Yea, Yukimitsu is forgotten too, but the most forgotten one is .. of course Ishimaru ... He's practically invinsible. 

I'm kinda concerned about Deimon's future, since all of their 'brains' aren't going to participate in the next year tournaments. Which willl makes them a team full of Idiots.


----------



## Altron (Feb 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see the final showdown and opening of the Japan vs USA match. I am interested in seeing Clifford's play and Mr. Don's technique that almost permanently ended Gaou.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> WSJ was the reason he rushed through Christman Bowl but no infact they've made him extend the manga. The reason Im kind of annoyed is at the lack of Hiruma/Mamori scenes in the manga, not to mention the original Devil bats are all but forgotten at this point. Anyway the last chapter was pretty good so heres hoping from now on it gets better.
> 
> 
> 
> Him and the "huh" brothers have been forgotten even though he could have done a ton with them.




So they made him rush to the finish, then went, "oh yea you should keep writing." ?

Retards.

So far this arc has sucked.


----------



## Altron (Feb 24, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> So they made him rush to the finish, then went, "oh yea you should keep writing." ?
> 
> Retards.
> 
> So far this arc has sucked.



Blasphemy!  The glorification of Black people has made this one of my all time favorite manga/story Arc


----------



## Hope (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't want them to rush, this is one of the only mangas I like at the moment.


----------



## Altron (Feb 27, 2009)

Translation out for latest chap

HisshouBuraiKen


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 27, 2009)

OMGOSH... GATLING GUN ... i was initially upset that they were only using taka on defense, but I was dead wrong


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 27, 2009)

Man, I'm having so much fun learning genetics with ES21. 

2nd part of the chapter was epic though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2009)

Chapter was decent, shame about Kurita getting knocked so easily, seems like they're overpowering the US team too much, I don't want another random power up game like the Christmas bowl where all of a sudden the team wasn't as good as they should have been.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 27, 2009)

Damn genetics


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it me or are my tier 2 manga looking more and more like my tier 3 manga every week...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 27, 2009)

fucking lulz

Don makes me proud to be an american

I called it several weeks ago that don would murder kurita ( and soon gaou)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2009)

Did you see that? Don has A rank speed? 

For an offensive lineman? 

Holy cow.


----------



## Tools (Feb 27, 2009)

Pretty good chapter- not awesome but good. 
Ha the cyborg dude was back!

NO KURITA! I wanted him to beat Mr. Don!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Totally makes sense.  After Kurita beat Gaou, Gaou wanted to be stronger.  Enter world stage, enter Mr. Don, Gaou has even more motivation, and even a teacher who's ...only reason for existence was to give Gaou a powerup?  And now here we are, the third strike.  Kurita relying on Gaou.  Motivation + training + opprotunity = powerup.


----------



## Altron (Feb 27, 2009)

if i was back in High school i would definitely need to show this manga to my science classes for all the "Genetics" in here.


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 27, 2009)

Pentagram: "The five strongest men in the world"

Yeah why the fuck would they need to be MVP of this tournament to become pro if they're already that good? Doesn't make any sense


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great Chapter, Gaou is about to cause havoc with the delta dynamite, that's if he unleashes it early.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2009)

> Yeah why the fuck would they need to be MVP of this tournament to become pro if they're already that good? Doesn't make any sense



I know right, silly mangaka.



> Is it me or are my tier 2 manga looking more and more like my tier 3 manga every week...



The mangas been mediocre since Christmas Bowl, but I think its clawing its way back to tier 2 for me.


----------



## BVB (Feb 27, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 - teaching genetics since World Cup Arc.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Feb 27, 2009)

when will we see an Asian in the NFL? or is the one i don't know of?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> when will we see an Asian in the NFL? or is the one i don't know of?



Dat Nguyen was a Vietnamese player that played for the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Glued (Feb 27, 2009)

Noriaki Kinoshita is signed with Atlanta Falcons.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 27, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dat Nguyen was a Vietnamese player that played for the Dallas Cowboys.





Ben Grimm said:


> Noriaki Kinoshita is signed with Atlanta Falcons.



I dont feel lik lookin it up, so were they born in Asia or American born, cuz obvious if ur born in American, ur genes injected with pure awesomeness....


----------



## Batman (Feb 28, 2009)

How are the puny and naturally physically inferior Japanese going to overcome their disadvantages to defeat the naturally gifted Americans? 




 . . . Steroids?


----------



## Narutimate Hero (Feb 28, 2009)

I would be really surprised if Chuubou defeats Mr. Don just by using the Delta Dynamite.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2009)

I knew I would hate that kid Chuubou and I was right. Horrible character and an annoying one trick pony. 

He only served as a way to power-up Gaou.

Anyway, the Pentagram's stats are really something. I agree that with stats like that these people shouldn't need the prize in order to go pro.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 28, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> when will we see an Asian in the NFL? or is the one i don't know of?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 28, 2009)

Batman said:


> . . . Steroids?



Amino got away with it before why not now?


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok..So, the lesson of the mythical beast's legend is over....but now it is time for genetic lesson?

This author is awesome....He should write more sport manga like basketball.

Coach :Black can jump very very high...and very very strong....and move very very fast.

Main character :


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 28, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Ok..So, the lesson of the mythical beast's legend is over....but now it is time for genetic lesson?
> 
> This author is awesome....He should write more sport manga like basketball.
> 
> ...



but yur japanese so you have da brains you can outsmart the blk bests


----------



## Raviene (Feb 28, 2009)

...here is a perfect explanation as to why BLACKS are dominating SPORTS due to GENETICS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2Wy_xRHJd4[/YOUTUBE]


...it actually makes sense (and i ain't kiddin )

oh and they better not make them hockey rings HEATED


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 28, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> but yur japanese so you have da brains you can outsmart the blk bests



No wai , These Blk can PWN me With 1 Finger...Strong over Brains


----------



## Glued (Feb 28, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I dont feel lik lookin it up, so were they born in Asia or American born, cuz obvious if ur born in American, ur genes injected with pure awesomeness....



Noriaki came from Japan as an international player


----------



## Grandia (Feb 28, 2009)

good chapter, but wheres my epic black mans is awesome quotations?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Noriaki is the extreme limit of an asian man.


----------



## ansoncarter (Feb 28, 2009)

this mangaka makes me happy to not be japanese

racism did something positive for a  change

thank you rampantly racist mangaka! I will subscribe to your newsletter and support all your future endeavors


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 28, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Noriaki came from Japan as an international player



Thank u... guess the managka was wrong


----------



## The Imp (Feb 28, 2009)

i finally started reading ES21 a few days ago and just finished now and it has been so epic (although the outcome was predictable from the very beginning ). I come here and i see you guys talking about how the mangaka is racist and i just can't stop laughing.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 28, 2009)

this has only started since the world cup arc. I guess he played basketball wit a black guy, was so amazed and decided to express it thru panter. It sorta came out of no where though... The "extreme limits of a black man"...


----------



## Glued (Mar 1, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Thank u... guess the managka was wrong



Noriaki is signed as a practice member, we shall see in 2009 if he makes the team.

Nakamura looks white and his mother's name is Karen. Does he count?


----------



## Hope (Mar 1, 2009)

Those damn power 5/pentagon of the American team


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> this has only started since the world cup arc. I guess he played basketball wit a black guy, was so amazed and decided to express it thru panter. It sorta came out of no where though... The "extreme limits of a black man"...



No, it was discussed during the game against the NASA Aliens too. Apollo said something about how "Blacks dominate because they have muscles we don't."


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 1, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Noriaki came from Japan as an international player



Even though his hometown is in ohio?


----------



## Glued (Mar 1, 2009)

FF

He was born in Osaka, Japan

He also went to Ritsumeikan University and played for Amsterdam in Europe


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 1, 2009)

So how many people in the NFL are japs then?


----------



## Glued (Mar 1, 2009)

Nakamura is half and Nori has a good chance this season


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought he was a bit hairy for a pure japanese :ho


----------



## Altron (Mar 1, 2009)

lol now it has gone from blacks to japanese now?


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 1, 2009)

The writer's next hype from American Players about Japanese Team.

America Team : Despite to their smaller and inferior genetic, these Japanese actually have greater brain than most of us..in fact, they are damn creative and have a great potential resolve...Resolve enough to beat us...

Japanese Team : 

Reader :


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2009)

Ch. 320 is out now. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, is that more than one black player on the American team? Four of them, in fact?

Japan has no chance now! 

But seriously, Mr. Don is a beast.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 6, 2009)

you did the image wrong 

Mr Don is saving the manga


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it me or is Monta EPICALLY OWNING. Monta is officially


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 6, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Is it me or is Monta EPICALLY OWNING. Monta is officially



Yes... FINALLY, monta gets the recognition he deserves. but i epically want to see Gao use the tri-dynamite thingy he learned


----------



## Valky (Mar 7, 2009)

Monta is awesome .. . 

But sadly he'll probably lose on the next chapter, you know, plot-wise. Japan probably win the way like deimon win.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr. Don is a fucking beast. Great character and its pretty crazy that both Yamato and Gaou couldn't take the dude down. 

Monta was pretty amazing on that play too. Hopefully, he doesn't fuck up on the next one.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr Don. Mr Don. Don Don Don Don......

I like this guy alot.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 7, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Mr. Don is a fucking beast. Great character and its pretty crazy that both Yamato and Gaou couldn't take the dude down.
> 
> Monta was pretty amazing on that play too. Hopefully, he doesn't fuck up on the next one.



Shounen Law say that he will get fcked 3x more in next chapter..


----------



## Valky (Mar 7, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Mr Don. Mr Don. Don Don Don Don......
> 
> I like this guy alot.



I'm sad .. so sad .. lol.

That guy is hilarious, that weird old looking guy.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 7, 2009)

Bud walker will bring the pain.


----------



## Tools (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome that Monta got a moment to shine and a few points. But obviously he'll be beaten next chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 7, 2009)

Law of  says otherwise.


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2009)

Gaou and Yamato together couldn't stop Don.


----------



## BVB (Mar 7, 2009)

Monta really was  in this chapter 

and don is a monster


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2009)

Nicely drawn chapter, and yeah Monta is gonna get screwed very soon.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 9, 2009)

Is Don feel sad because he haven't found someone worthy to fight him?

After all, the strongest always lonely on the top.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2009)

Team USA is everything I wanted the Alexanders to be.

Seven feet tall Indians and Mr. Don. 

OMG, Sena is going to die next chapter isn't he? The extreme limits of a black man don't show mercy for anyone.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 13, 2009)

I lol at every nrw chapter Thank God Hiruma and few other cool characters are rescuing the manga


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Nicely drawn chapter, and yeah Monta is gonna get screwed very soon.



Monta pretty much wtf bud.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2009)

THAT is why he is the human dome.

Didnt see that shit coming.


----------



## Glued (Mar 13, 2009)

raziu said:


> I lol at every nrw chapter Thank God Hiruma and few other cool characters are rescuing the manga



Hiruma is hardly doing much in terms of speech and action. So far Gaou and Agon have been carrying this arc.


Anyways Tatanka seems alright, but Bud is cool.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 13, 2009)

lol Bud is extremely small in the bottom 2 panels here.
Freezing Hell

And I lol hard at the illustration of the human dome.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 13, 2009)

Lmao, a receiver who can bench 150 and run 4.4. In reality a guy like that in high school be a top lineman and running back.

Oh yeah I just realized he can bench more than Shin. WUT


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol ... wut?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol High school student, American Hollywood actor and 210 cm, this mangaka really uses his imagination doesn't he?

Tho I have to admit my interest is finally returning to the series, shame Hiruma and the Devil Bats are still too sidelined tho.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 13, 2009)

Monta is proving his  each chapter...


----------



## TSC (Mar 13, 2009)

the width of the street

Top right panel: look like Bud love giving Monta those sissy girly slaps.

Also look like even the Native Americans are more superior than the Japs. :ho


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2009)

tantanka is "only" 6'8


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2009)

Its nice that he has his face painted with tribal make up too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, Kid would only be the 5th best QB in the US? That's kinda crazy considering his quickdraw. 

I wanna see how the other QBs other than Clifford D Louis are like now.


----------



## Tools (Mar 14, 2009)

But if Kid would be a substitute, I think it means teams wise- Kid would be fifth or something.


----------



## Valky (Mar 14, 2009)

Monta is become more awesome and awesome every chapter.

Human dome is really a dome huh? lol. Nice to see Tatanka finally got himself a rival. Although i believe it will be hard for Sakuraba.

I like this chapter.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 14, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, Kid would only be the 5th best QB in the US? That's kinda crazy considering his quickdraw.
> 
> I wanna see how the other QBs other than Clifford D Louis are like now.



I think he meant he would be a 5th string QB which is pretty sad.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 14, 2009)

I didn't like the grappler bump and for a guy that can bench more than shin he don't look more strong Shin was able to own Kurita and Bud cant own Monta hell he even stop his attacks I find it kinda weird.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 14, 2009)

All monta has to do is stop the attacks before strength can be put into them
It is fighter physics.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, Bud getting stopped by Monta is lol. 

I'm glad Tatanka finally showed his stuff. He is the only one in the Pentagram that we didn't get much on. Looks like Sakuraba will get his chance to shine too..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 15, 2009)

It's a weird translation about Kid.

Cause that implies he's nowhere near Homer's level, which I find ridiculous. 

If Tatanka means he'd be the 5th best QB on the US all-star team, I'd buy that.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its nice that he has his face painted with tribal make up too


I dont know if it is paint at first I thought it was his facial hair, im trying it myself, its very hard to do


----------



## Glued (Mar 16, 2009)

Bud with his kung fu
Panther with his speed
Don with his power
and
Tatanka with his height.

These guys should have joined a fight club


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2009)

^Also looks like they can be a good cast of characters for those movie of teens kinda American Pie or The 40-Year-Old Virgin .


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 16, 2009)

Dont forget about Clifford and his ability to....well with his smarts I guess.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 18, 2009)

O man Panther is going to pwn Sena next chapter.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sena just got pwned. 

I knew Chuubou was a mistake. He messed up the timing for his Delta D and got knocked on his ass. 

Chuubous gimmick <<<< True strength and Power.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 21, 2009)

Panther is really the god among gods. When has Sena ever be caught up from behind, with Yamato is between no less.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 21, 2009)

Yamato got pwned as well so much for the real eyeshield 21


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 21, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Yamato got pwned as well so much for the real eyeshield 21



I don't know about you but the Real Eyeshield 21 is the most disappointing thing for me in years.


----------



## TSC (Mar 21, 2009)

At least Don acknowledge Sena among the Japanese players lol.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2009)

I am getting tired of Don's pity and limited ability comments.

Even arrogance can become dull and boring.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 21, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> I am getting tired of Don's pity and limited ability comments.
> 
> Even arrogance can become dull and boring.



It's sad...I'm sad you have such little patience.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 21, 2009)

SENA SO PWNED THOUGH... PANTHER WAS SMACKED AROUND LIK NUTHING!!! the only thing he had was that black man's 4.1 speed. omgosh though, sena should b a little more proud he pwned panther for a while b4 he sneaked up behind him... watch sena end up coming up with some super-uber technique that allows him to completely ignor anybody behind him....


----------



## The Imp (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm surprised there was no black man's super strength. Panther got pushed aside by Sena. I expected more. 

It was a pretty good chapter though.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 21, 2009)

So much for panther's muscles


----------



## Tools (Mar 21, 2009)

Panther was never part of the muscle barrier the Aliens had.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yup, Sena got pwned.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 21, 2009)

Yamato might actually do better than Sena as a RB against Panther. Sure, he's even slower, but he can keep running after Panther's caught him.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 21, 2009)

I cant see Phanter stopping Yamato but perhaps he can stole just the ball...well only if Apollo teach him a tech fot that .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, at least now we can see what Clifford can do. He's supposed to be like Hiruma, right?


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 21, 2009)

Yamato can't dodge all the other players on the field

But yeah Sena should have handed Yamato the ball afterwords


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Yamato can't dodge all the other players on the field
> 
> But yeah Sena should have handed Yamato the ball afterwords



Panther probably would've just stolen it if he tried that, anyway.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

And once again we are told Black people are genetically superior!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> And once again we are told Black people are genetically superior!



We don't need to be told. We already know. pek


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Is Jareth feeling sad?  Is it so sad?


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL Agon "Did he really make that kind of annoying face?!" 

Goddamn what the fuck. Clifford is 4.2 as well? Next thing we know Mr. Don is also 4.2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, Mr. Don does have "A" rank speed. He's technically as fast as Bud and Tatanka.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 28, 2009)

Then they might as well make him the running back


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Then they might as well make him the running back



But for the other team, that'd be too sad. It'd make us all sad.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 28, 2009)

Seriously he would be faster than Yamato and fifty times more sturdy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Seriously he would be faster than Yamato and fifty times more sturdy



I'm guessing he's so strong, he'd crush the ball in his hands or something. 

But seriously, he probably doesn't have the agility to be a running back. He's probably so big, can only run straight ahead.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 28, 2009)

I have to say, I don't see how the Japanese team can win this one.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2009)

Im still confused about the Zhang Fei reference from last weeks chapter when they had that image of the two chinese warriors.


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 28, 2009)

"Don't take me lightly, trash!"
"I don't even need to pay attention to guys like you."

Hahahaha, how does it feel like to be trash, Agon?


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 28, 2009)

i love this manga, even though sena can't get away from panther.they should still keep giving the ball to sena because even though he gets caught by panther he still gains yardage on downs let sena keep grinding and fighting for every  1st down


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2009)

Agon is pissed. Hope we see the dragon fly play again.


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Agon is pissed. Hope we see the dragon fly play again.



it all depends on that guy(can't remember his name) to stop mr don if he can make a hole for him


----------



## faults (Mar 28, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> LOL Agon "Did he really make that kind of annoying face?!"
> 
> Goddamn what the fuck. Clifford is 4.2 as well? Next thing we know Mr. Don is also 4.2






HAHAHA

oh man i laughed so hard at that page, especially the last panel with Gaou. Really, having Agon as a good guy (in a sense) make his character to me a lot more interesting haha. Loved this chapter


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 28, 2009)

demonoid28 said:


> it all depends on that guy(can't remember his name) to stop mr don if he can make a hole for him



Wow

I can't believe you don't know Gaou's name

Seriously did you skip the entire Dinosaurs game


----------



## Inugami (Mar 28, 2009)

that must be a joke even if he skip the Dinosaurs match Gaou have a lot of screen time in this arc as well.

the chapter .

I get the feeling Agon gonna be outclassed no matter what he does seriously the guy needs a slap in his face.  considering all the others trash now hes turn =p 

btw . 

Link removed

I know he say in the NFL but I get the feeling that Clifford can also break the wall of light but he never showed that in a match or perhaps they have another rookie like chubou has a secret weapon .


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 28, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Wow
> 
> I can't believe you don't know Gaou's name
> 
> Seriously did you skip the entire Dinosaurs game



lol, just too late at night for me, but yes if gaou can block for agon


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, Clifford and Don are nothing but Agon clones. *yawn*


----------



## TalikX (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha I love that last panel. Awesome.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 28, 2009)

Cliffords s speed is equal to sena
so that means dons's a speed is equal to yamoto 0.o


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 28, 2009)

What's this talk about Don being as fast as Yamato? Where was it said he's an A rank runner?


----------



## TSC (Mar 28, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> What's this talk about Don being as fast as Yamato? Where was it said he's an A rank runner?



There was this page that showed all the 5 pentagon players and their stats ranks by letters.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2009)

This was an awesome chapter, i loved agon's imagination in this one.

Clifford is basically a combo of hiruma and agon. So hiruma and agon are probably going to have to work together to take him down. But watching agon sack the shit out of clifford will be awesome.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 28, 2009)

Agon!!! Kill Clifford. 

I wanted to see Panther vs. Shin


----------



## ATY (Mar 28, 2009)

I wanna see some more trick plays for clifford since he was hyped as hirumas rival. Also some more hiruma dialogue would be nice.


----------



## faults (Mar 28, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wow, Clifford and Don are nothing but Agon clones. *yawn*



clifford's more of a mix between Agon and Hiruma. He never displayed the Agon-like characteristics until this chapter. Usually he's calm and collected with a better-than-you attitude that wasn't as obvious as Agon's.

Don just believes that even though some of the Japanese have talent, they could never match to the superiority of America's talent.

Agon just thinks everyone is trash lol


----------



## Kuya (Mar 28, 2009)

Gaou's gonna have to tag team with Fuckin Fatty to take down Don.

Hiruma and Kid need to play at the same time.

Sena, Riku, Shin, and Yamato need to work together to get past Tatanka and Panther.

Foreal, the top Ace's need to play offense and defense to win. They may get tired, but this the only way.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wow, Clifford and Don are nothing but Agon clones. *yawn*



Where did it ever say that those two had .11 second reaction times?


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 28, 2009)

^ Wow

He means their personality.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2009)

faults said:


> clifford's more of a mix between Agon and Hiruma. He never displayed the Agon-like characteristics until this chapter. Usually he's calm and collected with a better-than-you attitude that wasn't as obvious as Agon's.
> 
> Don just believes that even though some of the Japanese have talent, they could never match to the superiority of America's talent.
> 
> Agon just thinks everyone is trash lol



Same old people without talent are trash. Arrogant pricks who look down on anyone that can't measure up.

Agon even commented on how Don looks at him the way he looks at others.

The author is just giving Agon a taste of his own medicine by making him face opponents with the same attitude.

Frankly Agon and Gaou are looking for petty rivalry and personal glory. This is not a team. Its a powerful rabble slapped together at the last moment.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

I must say I really liked this chapter.

Clifford impressed me in this one. His reaction to Agon made me lol and his imagination blowing it out of proportion was even better. 

Panther is such a gullible sap but I can't help but love his reactions. XD


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 29, 2009)

You know I actually think Shin vs Panther might be 50-50

Shin beating him is not plausible, but instances of Shin wank have been evident all throughout the manga


----------



## Valky (Mar 29, 2009)

Clifford is just .. superb ..

Hiruma's brain + Sena's speed combined is just ..


----------



## Glued (Mar 29, 2009)

Plus Agon's mouth


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 29, 2009)

I really can't wait for Shin vs Panther guess we'll have to see, and shit clifford is haxx lol


----------



## TSC (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't see Clifford as a Agon rippoff. If you guys remember back when Clifford and Panther were at Morgan's pool party, Clifford explained that it's not that he has a big ego but uses that ego to trick and manipulate his opponent. A tactic. Agon just has an ego because he thinks he better than everyone else.

I still don't get what all the upset is all about.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 30, 2009)

actually Clifford has funny moments like Hiruma but less devilish and actually recognized Hiruma skills ..Agon is more like''TRASH TRASH TRASH ALL OF YOU!!!'' even if he gets owned for that people he call trash .


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 30, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I really can't wait for Shin vs Panther guess we'll have to see, and shit clifford is haxx lol



When your in america haxx is normal. clifford is basically Donovan Mcnabb.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a feeling that Mr. Don is going to purposely let Gaou overpower him, then when Agon attempts to blitz he'll swat him like a fly


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2009)

Valky said:


> Clifford is just .. superb ..
> 
> Hiruma's brain + Sena's speed combined is just ..



Don't forget Kid's quickdraw w/ Homer's arm strength.  

He's nothing like Agon, though. Doesn't strike me as arrogant so much as knowing exactly how good he is...which is better than Agon. He also told Panther the arrogance thing is just a front to keep his opponents off-guard.

Mr. Don however...genuinely looks down on everybody. They make him sad, after all.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 30, 2009)

how do people not like clifford

hes awesome


----------



## Altron (Mar 30, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> What's this talk about Don being as fast as Yamato? Where was it said he's an A rank runner?



Link removed


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 30, 2009)

Don is in the same class as Bud, who runs a 4.3


----------



## Inugami (Mar 30, 2009)

The S in the Bud chart makes me feel like he must destroyed Monta without much effort instead of well doing that weird and lame attack ... until now I see Tatanka has a major problem to Japan than him  .


----------



## TalikX (Mar 30, 2009)

I am gonna make a prediction and say that by the end of the match Homer will have replaced Clifford and outplayed him.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 30, 2009)

I think they have a secret play using homer's long pass but I really doubt he has Clifford smarts and speed .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2009)

Homer probably has the strongest throwing arm out of everybody. His only problem is that he has bad accuracy. I'm guessing he's kinda slow too. 

You know, by the end of the game, whoever wins the MVP will probably have like 700 mini-footballs in their tube.


----------



## TalikX (Mar 31, 2009)

But you cannot throw a ball running 4.2, otherwise it will be extremely inaccurate. Plus homer is big and he can "tank" some tackles then throw the ball or something, sort of like Ben Roethlisberger from the NFL.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

People are saying Clifford is as cocky as Agon? Well, I find him much more likable than Agon. Agon talks big even to those who are obviously superior to him. Clifford on the other hand was the top ace of America until Panther challenged him but he recognized Panther as a worthy rival and even act as his mentor from time to time.

I'd root for Clifford over Agon anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 1, 2009)

Agon > you and your favorite characters

trufax


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Agon > you and your favorite characters
> 
> trufax



But what if someone's fav character is Agon?


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 1, 2009)

My mind?

BLOWN.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 1, 2009)

so finally some guys opened the Pandora's box ,,,THANKS for the end of the world EldritchGall and HugeGuy.


----------



## Glued (Apr 2, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Agon > you and your favorite characters
> 
> trufax



"As a matter of fact, it isn't" - Tenshinhan


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 2, 2009)

Agons da best


----------



## The Imp (Apr 2, 2009)

Hiruma >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Agon


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2009)

kurono76767 = obvious cracked out on heroin


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 2, 2009)

Kuya said:


> Gaou's gonna have to tag team with Fuckin Fatty to take down Don.



not with fattie coughing up blood from one hit from don


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah what the hell

That must mean Mr. Don can bench press 350 - 500 kg


----------



## The Imp (Apr 2, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> kurono76767 = obvious cracked out on heroin




Agon may be the better player but hiruma is 10 times cooler than agon can ever hope to be.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 2, 2009)

^ No              .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2009)

Hiruma shits on Agon.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Hiruma shits on Agon.




^ this


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 2, 2009)

^^No.

^No.


----------



## Death (Apr 3, 2009)

^why no?

Hiruma made plans knowing how arrogant Agon is and beat him at that.  Everyone else may give in to him, but Hiruma doesn't and he lets Agon know it too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 3, 2009)

Because Agons da best


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 3, 2009)

^ ya what he said


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

The mangaka said it himself the perfect team is all agons.  Obv canon is obvious as Agon is perfect and therefore objective.  So him saying a team of all him is perfect is objective, not a fallacious character statement.

  <~~~someone add dreads to this thing.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 3, 2009)

and "fat"


----------



## The Imp (Apr 3, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Because Agons da best



Hiruma's better


----------



## Inugami (Apr 3, 2009)

fast paced chapter hope the next isn't going to be like this one.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 3, 2009)

I smell the "badassness" for the next chapter.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's the trans if anybody wants it.

*ShounenSuki*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like we are about to see the dragonfly. It's probably going to fail but we all know Hiruma is the reason that Japan is going to win.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 3, 2009)

DF with Unsui Agon Hiruma and Kid

I'm still waiting for it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2009)

Chapter 234 is out now 




*Spoiler*: __ 



And boy is it getting ugly  

At least with Kurita back and Deimon back on offense, the Dragonfly can take it's course...

That is until American snuffs it out


----------



## Jugger (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Hiruma fails with dragonfly then agon brother will come to play


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh it did not just go there 

"Using his long and slender arm, the characteristic of black people, Panther forced the gap to stay open!"

What a poor ass excuse for Shin to get his ass wiped


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 4, 2009)

I really really hate Chuubo

what was the point of him

DELTA DYNAMITE LOL


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm just wondering, considering the vaunted american pride, i don't see much support for the america team here )


----------



## Batman (Apr 4, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Oh it did not just go there
> 
> "Using his long and slender arm, the characteristic of black people, Panther forced the gap to stay open!"
> 
> What a poor ass excuse for Shin to get his ass wiped



Panther's Black? :amazed They hadn't told us in a few hours so I forgot.


----------



## faults (Apr 4, 2009)

No I think they're gonna go from dragon fly which involved the 2 quarterback trick to the gold dragon fly which involved the 3 quarter back trick, except now instead of ikkyu, its gonna be with Unsui who reveals himself to the team, so basically, they're gonna open up the field completely again since Agon is utility and can easily rush if need be, hiruma is extremely deceptive and could possibly gain yards through his trick plays, and Unsui, but i can't remember what was really stood out about Unsui on the field :/

either way, the number of options they are presented with due to the dragonfly and golden dragonfly will be something even the american team will somewhat struggle with (i believe). 

Hiruma waited for kurita because kurita was the only offensive lineman capable of preventing mr don from breaking the line and blitzing the quarterback(s)

thats my theory at least


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

I think ES21 is perfect for educating the xenophobic Japenese about foreigners. 

I'm glad to see Schlutz and that Indian guy again. Would've hope they got more screen time. Damn those ratings and their effects on the storyline.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 4, 2009)

i love that having long slender arms is a characteristic of black people. 

_only_ black people, of course.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 4, 2009)

Musashi is the Man!


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

furious styles said:


> i love that having long slender arms is a characteristic of black people.
> 
> _only_ black people, of course.



Wouldn't Tatanka has an even longer arm. Damn the author and his fetish for black people.


----------



## Glued (Apr 4, 2009)

This has really become a "gag" manga.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

They are really pouring on the love for black people. 

God damn Chuubou, I knew he would be a horrible character. Worthless plot device for Gaou is all he is.

Maybe next Agon, Gaou, and Yamato should try taking down Don. 

America sure is doing a number on Japan though. XD


----------



## Severnaruto (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd love it if the American team would win.  It would certainly add a bit of heartbreak to ES21, and a dose of reality as well.  I'm getting tired of having them pull out an improbable victory out of their asses with ten seconds left in the game.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 4, 2009)

Severnaruto said:


> I'd love it if the American team would win.  It would certainly add a bit of heartbreak to ES21, and a dose of reality as well.  I'm getting tired of having them pull out an improbable victory out of their asses with ten seconds left in the game.



that is the way ES21 is. It's epic but can be really predictable at times.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Maybe next Agon, Gaou, and Yamato should try taking down Don.



From what I've seen, they need Gaou, Agon, Kurita, Yamato and Shin together to push back Don.


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

^

LOL.

11 players of Japan need to combine their power to bring Don down.


----------



## Glued (Apr 4, 2009)

Gaou shall defeat Don.

In all honesty, Chuubou was nonsense. Both Onihei and Juumonji, guys known for technique couldn't take Rodenchenko, yet a middle schooler could. He's just a fanboy Daikichi rip-off.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 4, 2009)

but he has DELTA DYNAMITE


----------



## Valky (Apr 4, 2009)

He only has .. Delta Dynamite. Without it, he's pretty much useless.

He could win against Gaou with Delta Dynamite, but how if Gaou use Delta Dynamite against him too? LOL.


----------



## Tools (Apr 5, 2009)

Then that little brat of an excuse for a new character would die.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Gaou shall defeat Don.
> 
> In all honesty, Chuubou was nonsense. Both Onihei and Juumonji, guys known for technique couldn't take Rodenchenko, yet a middle schooler could. He's just a fanboy Daikichi rip-off.



In all honesty, Rodchenko was an Olympic gold medalist in weightlifting. Does that mean in a straight up strength test, he is superior to both Gaou and Don?


----------



## TSC (Apr 5, 2009)

Chuubou is annoying fucking twat. I knew it the moment I first saw him. Urgh.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 5, 2009)

Hahahah wait until Gaou gets injured by Donn, then Chuubou gets raged and owns Donn


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 5, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Hahahah wait until Gaou gets injured by Donn, then Chuubou gets raged and owns Donn



 id pay to see this happen


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 5, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Wouldn't Tatanka has an even longer arm. Damn the author and his fetish for black people.



of course not. Panther needs extra long arms to wank his 9 foot dick


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> In all honesty, Rodchenko was an Olympic gold medalist in weightlifting. Does that mean in a straight up strength test, he is superior to both Gaou and Don?



Well apparently the combined might of Juumonji and Onihei was utterly useless against him, yet a middle schooler can shove him around. 

Chuubou is the poorman's Daikichi.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 6, 2009)

If Hiruma, Kurita, Musashi, and Agon all joined Shinryuuji like it was originally planned, would they have dominated everybody, and won multiple Christmas Bowls?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2009)

^ They would destroy Teikoku Gakuen .

and also you have Ikkyu,Yamabushi and Unsui .


----------



## Glued (Apr 6, 2009)

Taka>>>Ikkyu
Agon would have just bitched to yamato. The line was never really covered in the christmas bowl. 

What did yamabushi ever do?

Sheer Yamato and Taka domination

Unsui and hiruma are the only hope with leadership


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2009)

well if monkey boy was able to do something I'm sure Ikkyu can have some wins moments over Taka but yeah Taka is so fucking broken .

Yamabushi is considered a better lineman than the others of Deimon so he would add a bonus to Kurita  pwnage over the Teikoku Gakuen  line.

What I see is that Hiruma has a lot more of key characters to build a strategy to win over teikoku gakuen..perhaps using Agon to blitz all the qb and the dragonfly that we gonna see in the next chapter to gain points.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> well if monkey boy was able to do something I'm sure Ikkyu can gain in some moments over Taka but yeah Taka is so fucking broken .
> 
> Yamabushi is considered a better lineman than the others of Deimon so he would add a bonus to Kurita  pwnage over the Teikoku Gakuen  line.
> 
> What I see is that Hiruma has a lot more of key characters to build a strategy to win over teikoku gakuen..perhaps using Agon to blitz all the qb and the dragonfly that we gonna see in the next chapter to gain points.



Unsui + Agon + Hiruma doing the dragonfly =


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2009)

28 to 6 and it's not even 2nd half yet?

Mummy boy needs to step in.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 7, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Taka>>>Ikkyu
> Agon would have just bitched to yamato. The line was never really covered in the christmas bowl.
> 
> What did yamabushi ever do?
> ...



At some key positions namely RB, and WR Deimon is better(Keep in mind that I'm not counting Kurita, Hiruma, or Musashi), but top to bottom Shinryuuji's talent> Deimon's IMO.

There were a few players that developed really well like Jumonji who became probably one of the better players in Japan(Not quite Allstar level, but definitely nothing to underestimate or glance over).

I'd say Yamabushi>Jumonji.

Yama and Kurita would control the LOS.

You deal with Yamato shutting down Agon, and Taka possibly shutting down Ikkyu, but there's really nobody to stop Unsui or any other of Shinryuuji's players(Lip ring? Lol).

Hiruma has A LOT more talent to work with. If he could come up with all of those strategies considering Deimon's physical limitations, he can definitely come up with a strategy that features the nations 2nd best football prep school


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2009)

Agon just need to copy the zero gravity dodge move that Panther use on Yamato but well perhaps just black people can do that type of moves but I'm sure Agon can come with something to avoid(not stop) cesar charge.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 8, 2009)

Who do you think the mummy is? A Devilbat, like Yukimitsu or Taki or someone new?

Mummies are Taiyo's characteristics thought.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 8, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> I really really hate Chuubo
> 
> what was the point of him
> 
> DELTA DYNAMITE LOL



I guess it's the chibi-prodigy factor, every manga must have one. Kinda like Hitsugaya of Bleach and Killua of HxH (eventhought Riku fits better to this) et cetera. 

But yeah, there's not really anything else in him than the special block. But he'll learn fast.


----------



## BVB (Apr 8, 2009)

chauronity said:


> Who do you think the mummy is? A Devilbat, like Yukimitsu or Taki or someone new?
> 
> Mummies are Taiyo's characteristics thought.



wasn't the mummy confirmed as Unsui?


----------



## Glued (Apr 8, 2009)

chauronity said:


> I guess it's the chibi-prodigy factor, every manga must have one. Kinda like Hitsugaya of Bleach and Killua of HxH (eventhought Riku fits better to this) et cetera.
> 
> But yeah, there's not really anything else in him than the special block. But he'll learn fast.



Daikichi was the chibi prodigy lineman with incredible arm strength. 

Chuubou is watered down Daikichi


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 8, 2009)

I believe the mummy can only be Unsui. :ho
Wasn't confirmed, but we all practically know it's him.

Somehow, I get the feeling that the Dragonfly will not work.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 8, 2009)

Karotte said:


> wasn't the mummy confirmed as Unsui?



i dont think it was confirmed but we saw him in the hotel 



Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> I believe the mummy can only be Unsui. :ho
> Wasn't confirmed, but we all practically know it's him.
> 
> Somehow, I get the feeling that the Dragonfly will not work.



whys that :ho i think it iwll personally i dont kno it might work once or twice then fail until Unsui comes out


----------



## Inugami (Apr 8, 2009)

well the guy on the hotel can be Agon without his dreads =p.. but yeah I hope Unsui is the mummy .

and also I cant belive there's still Chuubou in the game and not Unsui come on the kid sucks .


----------



## chauronity (Apr 8, 2009)

Karotte said:


> wasn't the mummy confirmed as Unsui?



Dunno, or atleast i cant remember. 

And i guess it could be Unsui, but that'd be kind of a letdown. Never been a fan of him.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks and yeah! good chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Page 17..that was Bud juts getting owned by Monta? ..every chapter I get more disappointed with that guy .


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 10, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Thanks and yeah! good chapter!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Haven't read the chapter but he better don't! I don't want the Pentagrams of all things to end up like those lame ass Teikoku.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Vas is dis?  An ACTOR losing to an ATHLETE?  Pish posh, Monta needs to L his extreme limits.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



dragonfly succeeds! woot! looks like sena's getting more serious now... (last panel)


----------



## Inugami (Apr 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Vas is dis?  An ACTOR losing to an ATHLETE?  Pish posh, Monta needs to L his extreme limits.



 Perhaps Bud isn't the real Bud the one that is doing barely something in the game is just a impersonator the real Bud is the secret weapon of USA.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 10, 2009)

Hahaha now I'm 100% sure Japan would have been raped if all of them went to Shinryuuji like they were supposed to. Hiruma and Agon have crazy chemistry. They made it look like they were kids just out there having fun in the backyard.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2009)

Ch.325 is now out 

Maximum Ride


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 10, 2009)

lol wow my prediction about the dragonfly was completely off! 

Awesome chapter!!! :ho


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 10, 2009)

^^^ lol haha
THAT WAS AWESOME... but its kinda bittersweet that Agon got all soft on us... dont wanna see him lik that, but still great to see him humbled


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 10, 2009)

America is like "WTF!?!?!?!"
Originality pwns on the gridiron


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2009)

The Golden Fly was executed to perfection and the two best players utilized it to it's full capacity


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiruma's philosophy has never been so well stated.  Now, who still hates Agon?


----------



## The Imp (Apr 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Hiruma's philosophy has never been so well stated.  Now, who still hates Agon?



I don't like him or hate him. He is meh. I like him better when he hates everybody. Maybe this is really Unsui imperonating Agon.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 11, 2009)

Damn Hiruma isn't going to last

Notice how on page 18 Hiruma is sweating like mad and Agon barely broke one

Unsui's gotta step in


----------



## BlaZeR (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the stronge urge to reread when Sena faced off with Agon, anybody have any ideas of the chapter numbers?


----------



## Batman (Apr 11, 2009)

I really need to re-read this manga. Watching Agon and Hiruma (2 of my 3 favorite characters) team up like that was pure wincakes . . .  But with no syrup . . .  Cause ain't nothing sweet overhere!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 11, 2009)

epic dragon fly gief coloured panels plx


----------



## Tools (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome and they even caught a touchdown out of it. But of course the US will find a way around it.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 11, 2009)

BlaZeR said:


> I have the stronge urge to reread when Sena faced off with Agon, anybody have any ideas of the chapter numbers?



The match starts on chapter 173, and the game ends on chapter 200


----------



## chauronity (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome, dragonfly worked like a charm.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was surprised Dragonfly was so successful. Agon coming around? 
But it in all Kurita was the one to impress me the most in this chapter.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Damn Hiruma isn't going to last
> 
> Notice how on page 18 Hiruma is sweating like mad and Agon barely broke one
> 
> Unsui's gotta step in



^^^ im not so sure about that... the whole point of doing this was to show how perfectly agon and hiruma could work together if agon hadnt been stupid (ex when they did the crisscross perfectly and monta praised them because even monta and sena couldnt get it down despite practicing rigorously). I can see Unsui stepping in since agon got humbled, but i think this whole dragonfly was to focus on agon/hiruma/kuritas relationship (especially since agon got all depressed when he realized he was bout to get injured and he thought that Kurita wouldnt protect him)... but thats juss my long take on it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2009)

Wait until Unsui/Agon/Hiruma team up for the Triple Dragonfly. 

But then we'll have the Panther/Clifford/Don/Bud/Tatanka pentagon Dragonfly after halftime~! 

Seriously though, I think Clifford already figured out a counter.


----------



## Jugger (Apr 17, 2009)

chapter is out here  Kongōriki 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shin beats Clifford with Trident tackle nice one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome chapter. You have to love that triple blitz. Talk about gambling


----------



## Absolute Zero (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, you just _hear_ Clifford's ribs cracking.

It sounds like "Hallelujah!" 

All we need now is for Gaou to turn Don into a pile of goo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2009)

It took the three most broken guys on the Japanese team to take down Clifford?

The extreme limits of a white man.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Apr 17, 2009)

I get the feeling that Clifford isn't out of the picture yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shin's trident tackle has never broken bones/ribs; it was just very strong.

Clifford will be like  for a minute, then he'll recover and keep playing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

I fucking love Hiruma <3 I actually laughed when I saw Shin coming at Clifford two pages back.

ES21 can still deliver moments of pure awesome.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 17, 2009)

About the Dragon Fly, I don't get why they always go after the guy with the ball. Hiruma isn't that fit. Just sent someone to grab him regardless he has the ball or not and the Dragon Fly will fail. Then after that, focus your aces on Agon. Realistically it just don't seem to be that miraculous to me.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 17, 2009)

another great chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Clifford was totally owned but I don't like one thing is like only the pentagon are players with skill the American team without them is really worthless and I really cant believe  having too much  football players on USA only 3 are good....Bud is crap and Tatanka isn't doing too much ...at least they must put  Watt has a receiver and the Gonzales Big Brother in the line instead of those generic football players so I really cant see Clifford winning with just 3 cards Panther , Don and Tatanka...Bud isn't a card he just suck


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 17, 2009)

Shin is teh win


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2009)

Shin is as badass as you can get without actually beating people up 

But all of the americans are apparently broken. Clifford is the same speed as Sena? Wtf? And apparently a lot of the other americans are close, and relative to them, Panther looks like he's warping.

Just how fast _is_ Panther? :S


----------



## The Imp (Apr 17, 2009)

they exagerrated panther's speed, but it's a shonen so everything is exagerrated.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 17, 2009)

The last page was total awesomness, Hiruma with his "Just as planned" speech/expression and Shin pwning ass.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh my god this was an awesome chapter

Fucking Shin is fuckin win


----------



## superbatman86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Who wants to bet that Clifford just did a flea flicker to Bud on a motion or Panther?


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 17, 2009)

That's actually very likely


----------



## Inugami (Apr 17, 2009)

superbatman86 said:


> Who wants to bet that Clifford just did a flea flicker to Bud on a motion or Panther?



LOL that would be awesome ...good idea.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 17, 2009)

Its gonna be a close game, and then i think thats it for the series.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

Best chapter for this entire arc imo. It had all of the tension, emotion, and action that makes this series one of the best in current Jump for me.

Agon, was impressive and the motherfucking Shin coming in to Trident Tackle Clifford was awesome. 

Oh God, I loved Hiruma's smack talking at the end.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

Just as planned right?


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 18, 2009)

On the last page Hiruma looked like he was on drugs

Well 420 is approaching I suppose


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 18, 2009)

''Do u understand  how to handle cards now?I win as long i can make u think ''theres no way he'll play this card'' Cliford ''Sensei'',hahahahahahaha,Hiruma is teh shit!!ahhahahaa, he fucking pwned him!!


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2009)

good chap, its going well


----------



## Saiko (Apr 18, 2009)

The extreme limits of a japanese devil.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

And of course Hiruma is just so knowledgeable on fucking with Agon's mind.


----------



## Biolink (Apr 18, 2009)

Doubt he lateralled the ball or anything like that.

Based on the expression on his facial expression Clifford looked shocked


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 18, 2009)

But he's american


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> But he's american



we said that in iraqi


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 19, 2009)

Im getting so this america is godly is offensive to me and I am an American. Also I find it really really odd that a QB can run that quick.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Apr 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Im getting so this america is godly is offensive to me and I am an American. Also I find it really really odd that a QB can run that quick.



It's not really that odd. I've known some qb's who were just as fast as the rb's, though none of them ran a 4.2 in the 40 like in the manga.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 19, 2009)

Last panel of Hiruma talking shit was badass.
We finally got to see Shin make a crucial play. (This better not be his only highlight throught the game )

Best chapter since the game started.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 19, 2009)

Ben Beckman said:


> It's not really that odd. I've known some qb's who were just as fast as the rb's, though none of them ran a 4.2 in the 40 like in the manga.



So haxx 

but Shin sorted him out


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 19, 2009)

Took 3 of the strongest guys in Japan just to take down Clifford. Japan is fucked.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

The Pentagram is only 5 players.....


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> The Pentagram is only 5 players.....



And that's exactly why Japan will win. It's actually 11 vs 5. Not fair.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

Actually the US might win, 3:1 ratio for victory. 5x3 = 15, Japan needs 4 more players...


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 19, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually the US might win, 3:1 ratio for victory. 5x3 = 15, Japan needs 4 more players...



You know Japan is gonna recycle their players. It's always like this, Japan's players(or Deimon if it's before) are multi-functional but the opponents are always so specialize that they have no other moves. Just watch as Clifford with all his ingenious strategies only manage to utilize the Pentagram players.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2009)

Poor Eyeshield, I still remember when you were still good

Chapter was too predictable, and the whole panther/speed stuff is getting really stupid at this point.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah eyeshield is dropping its awesome so fast that I almost fear it will come close to setting the record that bleach so proudly holds as a badge of honor.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2009)

I dunno wtf you guys are talking about. The triple blitz was fuckin awesome.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

It was. But we all know the America vs Japan match could be much better. But meh, a manga about to be canceled can't be blamed for a rush job.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm surprised at how fast the tide can change. ES21 only started to suck during Christmas Bowl. It's not like it has continuously sucked for 2+ years. Did the readers give up so easily?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the reader ship dipped before the christmas bowl, which is weird but does explain the christmas bowl since it was a product of "we will probably cancel you so wrap this up" syndrome and the manga never really recovered from that.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 19, 2009)

ES21 should have just ended with the christmas bowl. they achieved their goal, now the mangaka is just trying to make all the extra money that he can.


----------



## Glued (Apr 19, 2009)

The problem with the christmas bowl was the fact they completely forgot the line. It had very little to do with Juumonji, the Huh Brothers, Daikichi and Kurita. It was all about Hiruma, Sena, and Monta.

Hercules and Achilles didn't do jack.

I honestly lost a lot of respect for Monta, he didn't want to fight because Taka was Honjou's son.

Naga, Poseidon, Dinosaurs were all more entertaining.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 19, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> The problem with the christmas bowl was the fact they completely forgot the line. It had very little to do with Juumonji, the Huh Brothers, Daikichi and Kurita. It was all about Hiruma, Sena, and Monta.
> 
> Hercules and Achilles didn't do jack.
> 
> ...




even if it was disappointing it was the right place to end it. the world tournmant is basically fan service. It has its moments here and there but most people will say that it is subpar. How is the mangaka supposed to give ES21 a proper ending now. It's going to seem out of place and will most likely be very disappointing.


----------



## Glued (Apr 19, 2009)

its a trainwreck finale no doubt. there's  just no emotion, aside from Agon and Gaou.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2009)

Im confused, the America match is awesome, especially sin this chapter was like the first in forever that was great


----------



## Glued (Apr 19, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Im confused, the America match is awesome, especially sin this chapter was like the first in forever that was great



Its alright. Its just the rest of the world series has been very ho hum.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh thats true

Germany doesnt even get a chapter, lame militaria game, lame russia game

we still get the Pentagram who are probably the coolest antagonist guys we got(Don is the best)


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah but 5 players vs an all star japan? I mean in the Christmas bowl that was understandable because deimon itself had 5-7 "all star" quality players depending how you count it, so the focus on only a few players out of the shuffle (everyone in the Alexanders were suppose to be the cream of the crop yet ultimately the game only focused on about 3-4 players on that side) was acceptable. However again we face another "all star team but with only 5 all star players" scenario were only 5 people out of a team of all stars get any real focus, which in a shounen is expected, by eyeshield is known to get more mileage then most manga out of the shounen genre and the fact that it isn't getting more mileage is a bit disappointing.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 19, 2009)

Sena's speed of 4.2 secs was supposed to be godly but it seems like everybody has the same speed as him. Most of the players are on  Japan's team are pretty dull. What made most of them interesting were their rivalries. Only a handful of players are lively. Don't get me wrong, America vs Japan is shaping up to be a very intresting match but most of the arc has been shit. Germany was supposed to be top tier but they didn't get much focus at all. For the most part this arc has been sub par. If this is the last arc in ES21 i see it having a very disappointing ending.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL whats with the people? Eyeshield is still kinda good and that's awesome for be a sport series (but nobody can compare to the fucking boss of Slam Dunk)..and what about Bleach?..or Naruto, Rosario Vampire,Air Gear,Hajime no Ippo,HunterxHunter(still exists?).etc,...those ones aren't doing nothing good in this moments.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2009)

Eyeshield is still good, although i agree it dipped pretty deep since/during the christmas bowl.

Panthers speed is getting lame, and Clifford's plan was way too basic for someone who claims to be better than hiruma.

Hiruma's plan and Shin's Kamehameha! were pretty awesome, but Clifford better bring a lot more next chapter.

Overall im just glad Shin is coming back as Japan's Defensive MVP, since he is a defensive monster and he hasnt been acting like it recently.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 20, 2009)

He's been like a jabroni for far too long.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 20, 2009)

I think that from the next chap Don will fuck some asses,this mothefucka is too strong,or Hiruma will fuck them  again with some of his cool strategies


----------



## The Imp (Apr 20, 2009)

I think next chapter is going to be pretty much filler. Everyone is going to go wtf for the whole chapter because Clifford got sacked. At the end of the chapter America will probably start some badass move that will pwn Japan for most of the game and then Sena will beat Panther and they will win at the end with a 100 yard FG.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

Remember the "real" eyeshield 21?  yeah...neither do I.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 20, 2009)

I still say Yamato can trash Panther

This manga underestimates 4.3 like crazy. Seriously even 4.9 isn't slow for a runningback


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, but Panther is kinda plot shielded hes the last rival of Sena so only he can defeat him

and Shin and Yamato need to evolve to have a chance with Panther.. they are very strength based  they lack that mastery of speed+movement  Sena have.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2009)

> Remember the "real" eyeshield 21? yeah...neither do I.



Do you mean the one don was talking about during/around yamato's flashback chapter?

As long as the "extreme limits of a black/white/indian? man" are kept to a 
minimum, I can enjoy eyeshield 21.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 20, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> Do you mean the one don was talking about during/around yamato's flashback chapter?
> 
> *As long as the "extreme limits of a black/white/indian? man" are kept to a
> minimum,* I can enjoy eyeshield 21.




I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2009)

You know what I'm annoyed about?

Where the hell is Taka? That dude runs 4.3(Monta confirmed this during the xmas bowl), can leap 20 feet and was easily one of the most broken characters in this entire manga. Screw Monta...who the hell can stop Taka?


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 21, 2009)

It is amazing that Yamato cease to exist in the America Arc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> It is amazing that Yamato cease to exist in the America Arc.



Oh, he existed...it's just that he got completely pwned by Mr. Don.

And shouldn't Panther be running away with the MVP award? He's scored like 3 touchdowns already. lol


----------



## Inugami (Apr 21, 2009)

Yamato was owning Deimon only for the lack of powerhouses the only one is Kurita but hes just to slow to try something with Yamato.

and well this is what happens when he has a match with someone with his level of strength:



and this is what happens when he confronts someone with more strength :



If he try to do a Cesar Charge to get a touchdown like in the Deimon match Don just gonna kill him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2009)

Mr. Don is so cool. pek


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to admit it. Don is the best villain in the entire series especially when he shitstorm on Agon. Even if his blatant racism sometimes goes overboard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> I have to admit it. Don is the best villain in the entire series especially when he shitstorm on Agon. Even if his blatant racism sometimes goes overboard.



I don't really think Don is racist so much as he's really incredibly arrogant. It's a massive superiority complex that shits on Agon's superiority complex. But considering he's the strongest football player in the universe AND he can run as fast as Yamato and Bud AND he's the president's SON...I don't blame him for thinking everyone is "sad" and beneath him, because in a way, they really are. So far, he's beaten Gaou, Yamato, Kurita and Agon head-to-head without even breaking a sweat.

I'm guessing that Gaou will master the Delta dynamite and it WON'T work on Mr. Don and he gets crushed again. Kurita will then use the power of FRIENDSHIP to defeat Mr. Don. But that's just me.

Actually, I get the feeling we're going to end up with a moment where all the Devil Bats end up on the field at once for some sort of trick play, but that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2009)

Can Mizumachi use the swim on Tatanka. I knew bringing Mizumachi was a mistake. The guy is all height.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 21, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You know what I'm annoyed about?
> 
> Where the hell is Taka? That dude runs 4.3(Monta confirmed this during the xmas bowl), can leap 20 feet and was easily one of the most broken characters in this entire manga. Screw Monta...who the hell can stop Taka?



Nerfed probably.

I mean when you can do _this_

And this pic of Shino I did while in Houston inspired by us playing rockband  XD

Who needs monta?


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 21, 2009)

How did Monta beat Taka again? I forgot


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> How did Monta beat Taka again? I forgot



Some BS about having psychic powers knowing where a ball was going to be before it got there, which allowed him to get the onside kick at the end, even though Taka got there at exactly the same time. It wasn't really a convincing win.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 21, 2009)

I think Monta only was able to beat him one time when Taka(most broken character on eyeshield 21) practically owned him.. but why you want Taka?...Monta already his owning Bud =p


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2009)

Gaou now has something he never had before, he has a friend, Kurita. My guess is that he will use delta d, and it will fail. Then Kurita gets hurt really really bad, horribly injured and maimed, and Gaou, with the spirit of friendship and resolve smites down Don.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I think Monta only was able to beat him one time when Taka(most broken character on eyeshield 21) practically owned him.. but why you want Taka?...Monta already his owning Bud =p



Not really. He's caught like 2 passes. One where Bud wasn't even defending him. Big whoop. You think Bud would shutdown Taka like that? Hell no. Taka would walk on air, catch that thing while reading Catcher in the Rye and continue on his way to the endzone.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2009)

Bud knows kung fu. He jumps in the air, and palm thrusts Taka into audience and say it was an "accident"


----------



## Inugami (Apr 22, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not really. He's caught like 2 passes. One where Bud wasn't even defending him. Big whoop. You think Bud would shutdown Taka like that? Hell no. Taka would walk on air, catch that thing while reading Catcher in the Rye and continue on his way to the endzone.



No, I say with Monta is sufficient for Bud so there's no need for him..Taka would make Bud look like a noob  .


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually, It is kinda weird that the writer haven't write the Monta's downfall yet...I wonder why.

I just feel unease to see Monta owning Bud straight from the bat until now....


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Bud can't be weaker than Taka. He's American!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2009)

Taka is blonde. Obviously he's HALF-American!


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2009)

Taka obviously dyes.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2009)

Baseball is an American sport, with such a legendary father, Taka was able to surpass such petty extreme limits like those of a Japanese.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 22, 2009)

Monta is Monkey and I heard that Human were evolved from a monkey gene..so..

Monta > Extreme Black Limit > Human

AM I RIGHT? : zaru


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Monta is Monkey and I heard that Human were evolved from a monkey gene..so..
> 
> Monta > Extreme Black Limit > Human
> 
> AM I RIGHT? : zaru



You mean, we devolved rather than evolved?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2009)

There so much racism in this thread


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2009)

Monta is the extreme limits of monkey evolution.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 22, 2009)

didnt sena crack a rib or something when he went 4.1?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 22, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> didnt sena crack a rib or something when he went 4.1?



Silly Japanese. They cannot duplicate what a Black Man can do!


----------



## The Imp (Apr 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> There so much racism in this thread



Blame the manga


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2009)

It's not racism when it's the truth. 

Seeing as how I'm Asian, I can vouch for the fact I have shorter arms and can't run as fast as the mythical American beasts.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 23, 2009)

watch hiruma drop a n-bomb to make panther lose his focus


----------



## The Imp (Apr 23, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> watch hiruma drop a n-bomb to make panther lose his focus



or Hiruma might use fried chicken as bait to lure Panther out of the game.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 23, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> Monta is Monkey and I heard that Human were evolved from a monkey gene..so..
> 
> Monta > Extreme Black Limit > Human
> 
> AM I RIGHT? : zaru





kurono76767 said:


> or Hiruma might use fried chicken as bait to lure Panther out of the game.



 racists


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 23, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> or Hiruma might use fried chicken as bait to lure Panther out of the game.



The sad thing is that I can actually see it happening as a side-joke. =/


----------



## The Imp (Apr 23, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> racists



blame the mangaka, he/she is giving us so much material to work with. I could see Hiruma using every black stereotype to his advantage.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes we get it, soon we'll see Panther bust a cap in all their asses....


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 23, 2009)

tatanka doesn't need the 300 millions

He owns the casino


----------



## furious styles (Apr 23, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> tatanka doesn't need the 300 millions
> 
> He owns the casino



i            lol'd


----------



## Inugami (Apr 23, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> tatanka doesn't need the 300 millions
> 
> He owns the casino



Really? I didn't know it but if its true that explain this

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> tatanka doesn't need the 300 millions
> 
> He owns the casino



You sir, just won the thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

Scantlation for 327 is out  

Ch.251


----------



## Altron (Apr 24, 2009)

woot, awesome Kira!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

Poor Shin!!!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks kira 

 mizumatchi 

shin


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr. Don! pek

No! Shin! Wrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyy???? 

And Mr. Don knows about the Delta Dynamite? Does that mean Mr. Don can DO the Delta Dynamite!?


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2009)

Best chapter of this entire arc, how Gaou mentioned Marco by name and why he fights. Great speech. raw emotion. if only marco said something


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Apr 24, 2009)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inugami (Apr 24, 2009)

Huu? and Clifford? I wanted a direct continuation after he gets pawned.. like some comments...good chapter but I didn't like no mention of Clifford.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

Finally a decent chap, I liked Gaou's speech.

And yeah oh noes Shin, anyway should Shin be able to outrun that fat ass? He was just aking for it.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Finally a decent chap, I liked Gaou's speech.
> 
> And yeah oh noes Shin, anyway should Shin be able to outrun that fat ass? He was just aking for it.



I don't think Don is that slow. He's supposed to have a speed under 5 secs i think and i don't think shin is that fast running backwords plus he probably got scared and froze up. If it's none of those, it's him being a retard and trying to challenge Don in strength.

Also Shin probably brings up the Japanese limit the most out of any character in the manga.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 24, 2009)

damn, shin!  

mizu is lulz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr. Don has the same class of speed as Bud, which is around 4.3 or 4.4. Even if Shin is at light speed, Mr. Don isn't that far behind. The problem here is that Shin went up against Mr. Don in a collision-type strength battle and basically got pwned. Mr. Don's strength is SS, which is basically like having Panther's speed in strength form.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 24, 2009)

i'll say only this, Don is the judge and the others are just the pawns waiting to be crushed by him,meh this char is so freakin awsome


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 24, 2009)

Good chap

Damn I wanted to see Clifford's reaction


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

> Mr. Don has the same class of speed as Bud, which is around 4.3 or 4.4.



Any evidence? Because that sounds absurd:/


----------



## Inugami (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr.Don has  A class speed Tatanka has A too and the dude is fast .

some evidence of Mr.Don

shark attack


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2009)

Doesn't matter, Gaou stopped Riku.

Don is super class Gaou

Man I miss the days when Gaou would terrify everyone in his path. Stopping Riku, sending Banba to the hospital, destroying Kid, destroying Tetsuma, smashing lockers, turning Kurita into weeping little wimp, turning Daikichi into red pulp, knocking Hiruma out of the game.

Those were the days.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 24, 2009)

He has the same speed as Bud, who runs a 4.3

And yeah

Mr Don doesn't give the same holyshit aura as Gaou back then, rather he comes off as a giant racist prick


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr. Don is a pimp with bitches hanging all over him while pwning Shin with one arm. Who cares if he doesn't have a scary aura?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

Talk about over haxxed nonesense.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr. Don is only in high school right? Next arc will be Japan challenging the NFL.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

> Mr. Don is only in high school right?



The rest we can kind of believe, but Mr Don is really pushing it, how can he drink, I thought the legal age in the US was 21?

I think to create an uber villain the mangakas kind of gone abit silly..


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2009)

So is this any good? Read the first chapter many years ago and thought it was okay but never found the motivation to read any further. The only thing i have that's even related to Eyeshield 21 is hentai. 

Is this better than D Lame Man?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 24, 2009)

lol at Shin challenging Don head on. Japanese need to leave their honour aside sometimes and have a dose of common sense. 

And is it just me or ES21's art has been less detailed for quite a while. Could it be that the author just don't care anymore? The story wasn't how he meant it to be anymore after all.



Ennoea said:


> The rest we can kind of believe, but Mr Don is really pushing it, how can he drink, I thought the legal age in the US was 21?
> 
> I think to create an uber villain the mangakas kind of gone abit silly..



He's the president's son. Probably created another mini country in his bar where the legal age is 12.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 24, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> So is this any good? Read the first chapter many years ago and thought it was okay but never found the motivation to read any further. The only thing i have that's even related to Eyeshield 21 is hentai.
> 
> Is this better than D Lame Man?



Eyeshield was very good. Now it's still good, but not nearly as much since the editors have fucked with the series and they're rushing to finish it

I still suggest you read it though, there are great epic win moments and lots of likable characters


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

> Is this better than D Lame Man?



Must have been hard to think up of that one.


> The only thing i have that's even related to Eyeshield 21 is hentai.



I think you mean yaoi.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 24, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Doesn't matter, Gaou stopped Riku.
> 
> Don is super class Gaou
> 
> ...



I would so rep you for that comment, but its complaining that i need to share my reps to more ppl... lol I SOO AGREE, but its fun seeing him get pwned a little once and a while


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr. Don is the president's son. I suppose he doesn't give a crap about laws. I mean, when your dad is the leader of the free world, who's going to tell you that you can't drink? 

I also noticed the art has started to implement a lot of shading lines on the faces than before. Even though it's supposed to make the art look MORE detailed, it ends up giving the look of a rough sketch. Just look at the close-up of Gaou's beat-up face on p 14 for instance. The rough style fits the mood of the chapter though, I think.


----------



## Altron (Apr 25, 2009)

Mr. Don ain't showing no mercy  Guess he takes Clifford's advice of using everything to shock the competition seriously.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 25, 2009)

So everyone on the japanese team can speak English fluently? Or the other way around?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2009)

well lots of country's  have English class on high school .


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

Most of the Japanese are probably good with English. Except Sena and Monta if I remember earlier chapters right.

Anyway, Mr. Don is a fucking beast and this was another great chapter.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Must have been hard to think up of that one.



sorry, i just find it to be shit. i tried to like it i really, really did.



			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> I think you mean yaoi.



nope its hentai of that brown haired girl, i guess shes a cheerleader or something. From the hentai i've got of her shes pretty fuckin hot.


well, i guess i'll give this a read whenever i find the time to read like 10 or 15 chapters. Like i said, from random little things i've seen of it i kinda enjoyed it.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 25, 2009)

Girl with brown hair in E21?


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 25, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Girl with brown hair in E21?



Mamoru     .


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 25, 2009)

Mamori has red/pink hair


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 25, 2009)

Always thought she's a brunette.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 25, 2009)

it's pink in the anime


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 25, 2009)

next chap:



Gaoh will beat a bit Don, then Don will fuck him with one hit, then after a long discussion,Sena will take the ball and along with Yamato will form the ultimate ghost bat  drive


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2009)

I miss mamori.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 25, 2009)

I miss the huhuh brothers and taki


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2009)

well you have Bud I find him like a evolutionated version of Taki .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2009)

Mr. Don seems to know about the Delta Dynamite. What are the odds that he'll end up using it too?


----------



## The Imp (Apr 25, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mr. Don seems to know about the Delta Dynamite. What are the odds that he'll end up using it too?



probably very unlikely, he might have a counter for it though. Is it near the end of the game yet?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2009)

I would like to see Mr.Don defeated by Gaou's Delta Dynamite , but still able to play and do a time out to call a mysterious player one that is the perfect player of USA kinda Shin but with American genetics =D


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Been lurking in this thread for about three months now (about how long it's been since I got into this), and one thing I've noticed is that ever since The World Cup Arc has started, people have been saying that the series is going to end soon, and that the editors and authors are rushing to finish this up. 

Does anyone have any concrete proof of this? Or is it just pure speculation due to some people being disappointed with The Christmas Bowl and not really liking this arc. In my opinion, ending it soon would be a bad idea, because I think there's a lot more story to tell, seeing as how it's pretty much everyone's dream to be in the NFL, but still having a long way to go to becoming that good.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2009)

^Yeah its like people just want eyeshield 21 to end but  Hiruma ,Kurita and Musashi goal was the christmas bowl and they already do it so they have a point..has a fan I would like to see another season of eyeshield 21..hell if Prince of Tennis or Captain Tsubasa still continues running up to date why eyeshield 21 not?


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^Yeah its like people just want eyeshield 21 to end but  Hiruma ,Kurita and Musashi goal was the christmas bowl and they already do it so they have a point..has a fan I would like to see another season of eyeshield 21..hell if Prince of Tennis or Captain Tsubasa still continues running up to date why eyeshield 21 not?



Yeah, their goal was The Christmas Bowl, but that was just a High School dream. Now their goal is the NFL, which is a much bigger deal in my opinion. It's also the dream of Sena and all of his friends his age. 

I just think it would be really stupid to end it without them accomplishing that goal.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 25, 2009)

All of them becoming pro in the NFL? What are you on? Hiruma even said that it's impossible for people of his ability to enter the NFL by normal means. That's why they have to win this game. Even if they win, only one person can go pro.

It'll be pretty stupid if they continue after this arc, which they're already rushing a lot.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> All of them becoming pro in the NFL? What are you on? Hiruma even said that it's impossible for people of his ability to enter the NFL by normal means. That's why they have to win this game. Even if they win, only one person can go pro.
> 
> It'll be pretty stupid if they continue after this arc, which they're already rushing a lot.



I'm not on anything, I'm just calling it like it is. I guess I may have worded myself rorng when I said it's all of Sena's friends dreams, but it's definitely most of them. Plus, I'm pretty damn sure Hiruma isn't the only one who's eventually gonna make it to the NFL.

As for the current arc, I don't really think they're rushing this arc at all. I think it's going by at a decent pace. I think they just kind of skipped over all the other matches because not only are America and Japan in a whole other league, but the match between those two is pretty much the only match that really matters.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 25, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I'm not on anything, I'm just calling it like it is. I guess I may have worded myself rorng when I said it's all of Sena's friends dreams, but it's definitely most of them. Plus, I'm pretty damn sure Hiruma isn't the only one who's eventually gonna make it to the NFL.
> 
> *As for the current arc, I don't really think they're rushing this arc at all. I think it's going by at a decent pace.* I think they just kind of skipped over all the other matches because not only are America and Japan in a whole other league, but the match between those two is pretty much the only match that really matters.



 Go reread eyeshield, and you'll find that this game with America probably won't even last as long as the game with the Poseidons


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2009)

well Poseidon was like 11 chapters ...America is 8 until now. it can be a long match with some chapters of Bud and Tatanka ownage but I doubt they are gonna get it...meeh they didn't have  much spotlight too bad the concept of Bud for an action star I expected some badass wild acrobatics and Tatanka I liked the Dome thing but I wanted him to make Taka look like a noob   .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2009)

As Don would say, "It's sad. Really sad."


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 27, 2009)

It seem that American Team really consist of 5 member....Is it just me or the Amercia hype getting lower and lower for now?


----------



## Jillian8 (Apr 27, 2009)

The anime has just begun to replace POT. I've read the manga n whether u know anything about American football or not, it's still damn HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> It seem that American Team really consist of 5 member....Is it just me or the Amercia hype getting lower and lower for now?



Yeah and of those 5 only 3 are good and that's with America having 1,500,000 players .. damn even a school like Teikoku Gakuen has a team  full of aces why USA don't ??? this really don't make sense .


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Yeah and of those 5 only 3 are good and that's with America having 1,500,000 players .. damn even a school like Teikoku Gakuen has a team  full of aces why USA don't ??? this really don't make sense .



Well but then, I don't think we want to see all America Member preaching about "Superior Genetic"...5 were overkill.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't feel like Japan vs USA its some kind of overkill..Teikoku Gakuen was overkill and yeah that was Deimon and now Hiruma has all Japan aces but still USA would be superior all the team would be of aces but not in the level of the pentagon aces of course.


----------



## Inugami (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



God new chapter sucks Don and Tatanka  owned..Don fall was sooo anticlimax I cant believe Gaou gonna gets pass that Yamato gets credit of his play

Tatanka that was so unrealistic yeah I know trying argue with logic on Eyeshield 21 cant be...but that jump was ridiculous well if Taka do it i find it okay but...Sakuraba???

Japan already won what gonna do Panther alone versus a team full of broken characters?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 9, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the latter part of what you said was what made me rate this one low too. Now it's rushed and random.

I still don't think Sena has any real problem with Panther either. He doesn't need to touchdown each time, just hold onto the ball properly and get past for a bit of distance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2009)

It's not that bad. You want to keep the game close, otherwise you end up with a ridiculous thing like the game against the Alexanders where they need to score 8 touchdowns in ten minutes. 

I still think Japan is going to lose, but they need to prove that they're on the same level as America.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

Twin Tower Arrow > Tatanka


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2009)

So, I don't get it. Is the twin tower arrow different from the usual high pass they throw because the pass is higher or because he threw it faster?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

I can see Japan losing but hopefully in overtime since the series hasn't really delved much into that realm. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So, I don't get it. Is the twin tower arrow different from the usual high pass they throw because the pass is *higher* or because he threw it *faster*?



I think it's a combination of both.


----------



## Jugger (May 9, 2009)

it seem that japan is more like team and usa is like best player just being there and trying to show off us much as they can


----------



## Eldritch (May 9, 2009)

Ok Sakuraba's catch was just gay


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 9, 2009)

What the fuck happened to taka?

He can jump 18 feat in the air without stretching why didnt they use him?


----------



## Eldritch (May 9, 2009)

They did use him

Apparently Sakuraba jumps higher


----------



## Inugami (May 9, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's not that bad. You want to keep the game close, otherwise you end up with a ridiculous thing like the game against the Alexanders where they need to score 8 touchdowns in ten minutes.
> 
> I still think Japan is going to lose, but they need to prove that they're on the same level as America.



Japan is better than America like in Captain Tsubasa Japan has a team/bench full of broken characters  and a monkey that catch balls .

when USA has only...Clifford ,Panther and Don.

personally I would want  Japan to get destroyed via mysterious new character or some of the Nasa players like Homer and Watt .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> What the fuck happened to taka?
> 
> He can jump 18 feat in the air without stretching why didnt they use him?



From what I remember, Sakuraba is taller than Taka. Taka probably doesn't have the arm length to reach a ball thrown that high, even if he can jump further.


----------



## Eldritch (May 9, 2009)

lol what

Sakuraba is taller than Taka?


----------



## Ice Cream (May 9, 2009)

Don _and_ Tatanka in the same chapter... 

Well, I guess panther is up next. 

I wonder why bud is even there... >.>



> Japan already won what gonna do Panther alone versus a team full of broken characters?



If the japan team is full of all-stars, why can't the american team
be useful as a whole instead of just five players? =/

Even the alexanders are putting them to shame with their
member requirements.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> lol what
> 
> Sakuraba is taller than Taka?



Yeah. They said so during the Christmas Bowl.


----------



## Inugami (May 9, 2009)

Sakuraba Height: 186 cm

Taka       Height: 178cm

Well that's what wiki says...if that's true to be honest Sakuraba isn't really what you call a tall guy.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2009)

^Guess that settles Sakuraba being taller than Taka.

This chapter actually didn't bug me much on the Mr. Don and Gaou tag-team. For Mr. Don to get beat by the Delta Dynamite alone would have been a bit much for me.

But out of all the Pentagram, Tatanka feels like the weakest link. Well either him or Bud. I still can't believe he is having problems with Monta on the ground.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2009)

Sakuraba is like 6'2. In Japan, that's seriously huge.


----------



## Eldritch (May 9, 2009)

Oh fuck me

I thought you were talking about tatanka

at this point I forgot who Taka even was 

Oh yeah and the Poseidon guys are taller than Sakuraba


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2009)

The problem with the Poseidon guys was that even though they were tall, they pretty much sucked skill-wise(slow, not very good at football). They were JUST size.

Anyhow, Tatanka's like 6'8 or 6'9, so he's just as tall as the tallest Poseidon guy. But he's fast AND skilled. 

I still don't get how Sakuraba can jump 10 feet into the air, though.


----------



## Glued (May 10, 2009)

Yamato killed the chapter, dear Lord that character is so boring.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 10, 2009)

Sakuraba was the badass of this chap,the last panel was made of win


----------



## The Imp (May 10, 2009)

@ Yamato

He is a laughing stock in my eyes. He got his revenge on Don by having Gaou do most of the work. 

Tatanka got taken out pretty quick too.  I was hoping he's do some more and i wouldn't have thought that they would take out 2 players in 1 chapter. 

Anybody else think Cliffard will continue his battle with Hiruma or is he done already? This game seems a lot shorter than the others. Aren't they usually like 20-30 chapters. 

We might get 10 chapters of Sena vs. Panther


----------



## Biolink (May 10, 2009)

10 chapters of Sena vs Panther would be boring as shit IMO.

I'm beginning to agree more and more with the sentiment that this story should have ended after Teikoku.

They kinda stressed the fact already that, 1 or 2 great players, don't make up a team during the Teikoku arc(Hercules acting nonchalant and trash talking just because on paper Teikoku was stronger than Deimon).

It's like beating on a dead horse now.

Now the noble and "docile" Japanese team, have to go up against cocky America. I don't see what's the point.


----------



## Eldritch (May 10, 2009)

Yamato reminds me of a Shin that actually talks + longer hair


----------



## Biolink (May 10, 2009)

Over half of the Japanese team has done squat so far.

It's still the same good players dominating. Still Mushashi with his kicks, still Kurita and his power, still Hiruma and his scheming, still Agon and his talent, still Gaou and his power, still Sena with his speed, still Yamato and Shin with their all around ability. Heck even Monta got him some. The best players clearly on the Japanese team. 

Maybe with Sakuraba and Ichiro teaming up this past chapter, maybe the other players will finally get some time to shine, but if they never shine in the game, then I don't know what the story has tried to prove.

That only the Top 10 or so Japanese players when teamed up stand a chance against America?

And that's pretty much a no brainer, because the Top 10 Japanese players could definitely play along side the Americans.


----------



## Inugami (May 10, 2009)

Biolink said:


> I'm beginning to agree more and more with the sentiment that this story should have ended after Teikoku.




well the Teikoku match was boring has hell Taka and Yamato are boring characters I was happy that we have more matches but they are terrible too .

I wanted the Militaria and Germany games to have at least 10 chapters and to see the pentagram really owning Japan aces like Taka cuz he looks unbeatable .


----------



## Biolink (May 10, 2009)

So far for me, the Pentagram hasn't been THAT much more exciting.

Same arrogant players, that played for Teikoku, and the like.

We've seen Mr. Don type of players before.
Tatanka is arrogant in a Hercules kind of way
Bud hasn't been relevant for a few chapters
Patrick is cool
Clifford is also another pretty cool character(Not nearly as cunning as Hiruma, but what he lacks in Hiruma's cunning, he has powerful physical abilities).


----------



## Saiko (May 11, 2009)

In the upcoming chapters the extreme limits of a black man will be defeated by the flexible agility reflexes of a asian man.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 11, 2009)

Hasn't anybody realized that Hiruma already technically beat Clifford. I mean I'm sure that they'll go at it again, but he already drew up a play that forced Clifford to fumble


----------



## Inugami (May 11, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Hasn't anybody realized that Hiruma already technically beat Clifford. I mean I'm sure that they'll go at it again, but he already drew up a play that forced Clifford to fumble



well he just sent a bunch of broken characters,,,I really don't call that a feat.


----------



## Glued (May 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Yamato reminds me of a Shin that actually talks + longer hair



Shin is badass because he lets actions speak for themselves. Also has class and respect.

Yamato got no class.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2009)

Trying to count Hiruma beating Clifford by spamming three of the most broken characters in the story at him all at once is like counting Yamato's "victory" over Mr. Don when Gaou did 99.999999999999999999999999% of the work.


----------



## taboo (May 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



進が負傷して包帯が出てくる
包帯は葉柱ルイでした。一瞬でやられまくりですが、頑張ってます
恥をかきながらも頑張ってる葉や、カツラをとったアゴンをみて観客席の雲水が何かを感じる 

in short: Mummy man is Habashira Rui (chameleon guy) and Unsui is sitting with the audience.




i think i just pissed myself with happiness


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 14, 2009)

seems fake


----------



## taboo (May 14, 2009)

LIES IT HAS TO BE REAL


----------



## Eldritch (May 14, 2009)

Rui sucks

He can't do shit


----------



## BVB (May 14, 2009)

Who was Rui?


----------



## Eldritch (May 14, 2009)

The guy who lost to a premature Sena

The guy who's team lost to the poseidons

The guy who got his ass beaten by Agon even though it was 50 against 1


----------



## BVB (May 14, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> The guy who lost to a premature Sena
> 
> The guy who's team lost to the poseidons
> 
> The guy who got his ass beaten by Agon even though it was 50 against 1




With this feats he will surely beat the Pentragramm.


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2009)

so  another broken add to the japanese team.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2009)

But...but...he has REALLY long arms!


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But...but...he has REALLY long arms!




Rui arms and his shounen training will surpass the long and slender arm of the black people.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 14, 2009)

Wow...definitely didn't see that coming..I thought it would be Unsui...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 14, 2009)

Am I the only one offended by the use of a move called "twin tower arrow" against America? There has got to be a better name for that move.


----------



## taboo (May 14, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> seems fake






suck it its real

this is the best thing ever


----------



## Lord Genome (May 14, 2009)

the best spoilers


----------



## Eldritch (May 14, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Am I the only one offended by the use of a move called "twin tower arrow" against America? There has got to be a better name for that move.



Yes

People get offended too easily nowadays


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2009)

So, does anyone know what the heck is going on in that spoiler pic?

And about the twin tower thing? I didn't even think about it like that until you pointed it out. Way too overly sensitive, dude. If it was Team Afghantistan that did it, maybe I'd say they went too far.


----------



## Eldritch (May 14, 2009)

Well there's that fat dude laughing his ass off at how badly Rui sucks

Then we got a guy smokin while in a football uniform. Wut

Rui get's owned by some dude. Agon just stares. I'm guessing he reminds him of Unsui. Or Unsui is playing too. 

Rui says "omg i will not lose my las chance to bcum pro even tho i suck" or something to that extent


My only question is why the hell Hiruma would even let him on the field. Oh god please do not make up some crappy excuse like "he's the guy on the team with the strongest feelings, he must be useful".


----------



## Saiko (May 14, 2009)

Are these the extreme limits of a man with long arms ?


----------



## taboo (May 14, 2009)

more like googly arms

yesss


----------



## Glued (May 14, 2009)

I remember when Rui broke down and cried after his team abandoned, guy deserves something


----------



## furious styles (May 14, 2009)

if it is rui, why the fuck did he have the bandages on then? did he have LASIK done on those crazy eyes or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> My only question is why the hell Hiruma would even let him on the field. Oh god please do not make up some crappy excuse like "he's the guy on the team with the strongest feelings, he must be useful".



Probably to replace Shin. Remember that Mr. Don injured him and Shin said he only had a few minutes before the muscle in his leg would tear apart.

Rui can be useful. I mean, Panther was said to have long arms that only the extreme limits of a black person would have. But guess who else has long arms?

RUI IS BLACK.


----------



## Eldritch (May 14, 2009)

Still there are better linebackers than Rui. Like the Akaba


----------



## Snakety69 (May 14, 2009)

Anyone notice that the fat guy laughing copied Musashi's hairstyle? Goddamn I hate little bastard.

I'm kind of glad Rui's back. I actually liked that dude, especially after that scene he had after he got stomped by the Poseidon's. Showed that he actually had depth and wasn't just some punk. I agree with Grimm that he deserves something. I'll be looking forward to what he has to offer.


----------



## taboo (May 14, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Still there are better linebackers than Rui. Like the Akaba



who                                     


.


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2009)

I stopped reading this manga.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Still there are better linebackers than Rui. Like the Akaba



Akaba only wants to play on the special teams, so he's out. Plus, his natural position is tight end.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 15, 2009)

TWF said:


> I stopped reading this manga.





why?it's cool


----------



## Glued (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Poor Rui, man Agon actually cares about Unsui. I didn't think Agon cared about anyone. Unsui needs to suit up and get on the field.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2009)

Finally, we get some emotion back into this manga. Best chapter in weeks.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2009)

> Agon actually cares about Unsui.



I always thought he did in his own messed up way.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

It was speculated that he was that bandaged guy but at least now we got confirmation. I just hope they actually do something with him, because right now it's looking pretty bleak with him on the field


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

Hiruma is tired to do more dragon fly's with Agon I don't know if its possible to have Unsui playing in this moment but I really would love to see the last play of the Kongo brothers .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2009)

We might see the triple golden Dragonfly again if Unsui gets his butt down to the field. 

Unsui isn't really just an "average" player. He keeps underestimating himself because of Agon. Remember, with just him and Ikkyu, they still beat Ojo and the Poseidons by like 50 points. And supposedly, he's got the best field vision out of all the Japanese quarterbacks.

I wonder who that #25 guy onthe American team is that fumbled. Why wasn't Panther running with the ball?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 15, 2009)

my dream of ishimaru 

and yeah Unsui isn't as bad as he thinks


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

who knows and in the heat of the play Unsui awakens the god speed impulse too...that would be awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 15, 2009)

Nice to see Agon caring about Unsui. And Rui, well, disappointing so far, but still, his teams opinion has changed because of him already.

This chapter would look so damn good animated, btw. With a proper score.


----------



## TalikX (May 15, 2009)

I called it back in the manga of the month thread, I knew it would be Habashira, Unsui made no sense.



TWF said:


> I stopped reading this manga.



Then GTFO, no one cares.


----------



## Glued (May 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I always thought he did in his own messed up way.



It just feels weird for Agon. He always shows hatred and contempt for people with no talent that try hard, yet now he is showing respect for Unsui.



> Finally, we get some emotion back into this manga. Best chapter in weeks.



Not really, Rui was just a drop.

Gaou bought emotion back with his speech.

It really doesn't make sense using Rui to cover for Shin in defense, when a lot of other men would be better picked, like Juumonji, Daikichi, Ikagari, Akabane, Taki, and a bunch of other linemen from Poseidon or Taiyu Sphinx

Rui just feels like closure to poorly treated character.


----------



## Eldritch (May 15, 2009)

Shin's not a lineman, he's a linebacker. It's different


----------



## Glued (May 15, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Shin's not a lineman, he's a linebacker. It's different



True, but you need strength and power. Things the guys on Taiyu and Poseidon had, but Rui doesn't

Akabane, as much as I dislike him should have taken over, he had some speed. Juumonji, or Taki would have been ample subs.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2009)

This was a nice chapter. The mummy being Rui really did throw me for a loop. 

I would love if Unsui would come and play which I'm sure he will.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> True, but you need strength and power. Things the guys on Taiyu and Poseidon had, but Rui doesn't
> 
> Akabane, as much as I dislike him should have taken over, he had some speed. Juumonji, or Taki would have been ample subs.



Rui was one of Tokyo's Best 11 as a linebacker. None of those other guys have any credentials even close to that nor do they even play that position.

And Akaba is the special team's bitch for whatever reason.

As far as the usual Eyeshield underdog emotion treatment...you seriously think Gaou is credible as an underdog? I felt nothing for him, considering he spent so many chapters as a menacing arm breaking badass.


----------



## Inugami (May 16, 2009)

^Karma was giving Gaou a lesson to be honest Mr.Don is less barbaric.

and yes no way in hell to see Gaou has an underdog.


----------



## taboo (May 16, 2009)

i dont see how any of the characters can get special underdog treatment considering they just MOPPED THE FLOORS WITH EVERY OTHER CHAMPION TEAM IN THE WORLD

suddenly we're supposed to feel all boo hoo japan is getting the shit beat out of them kinda, which interferes with their super emotional dream of I WIN BECAUSE IT IZ FUN

i refuse to believe that crap


----------



## Glued (May 16, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rui was one of Tokyo's Best 11 as a linebacker. None of those other guys have any credentials even close to that nor do they even play that position.
> 
> And Akaba is the special team's bitch for whatever reason.
> 
> As far as the usual Eyeshield underdog emotion treatment...you seriously think Gaou is credible as an underdog? I felt nothing for him, considering he spent so many chapters as a menacing arm breaking badass.



Kakei?

I never saw Gaou as underdog. But he has shown respect to Banba, who he crushed like an insect. He shows respect to Kurita, who he now considers a friend and will strike those who insult Kurita.

Gaou didn't have underdog aura, but he did have the emotion. His honor as football player. His belief in strength. His belief in Marco. His willingness to sacrifice for his team. His adoption of Kurita's will. To prove once and for all who stood at the top of the Line.

Than Yamato killed the aura.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 16, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rui was one of Tokyo's Best 11 as a linebacker. None of those other guys have any credentials even close to that nor do they even play that position.
> 
> *And Akaba is the special team's bitch for whatever reason.*
> 
> As far as the usual Eyeshield underdog emotion treatment...you seriously think Gaou is credible as an underdog? I felt nothing for him, considering he spent so many chapters as a menacing arm breaking badass.



He requested it i think.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kakei?
> 
> I never saw Gaou as underdog. But he has shown respect to Banba, who he crushed like an insect. He shows respect to Kurita, who he now considers a friend and will strike those who insult Kurita.
> 
> ...



In football, the usual defensive front has four linemen and three linebackers. As it was, the three starting linebackers were Shin, Agon and Kakei. The mangakas just don't seem to think Kakei is important enough to get any screentime even though he's already a starter.

And while I can respect Gaou's will to be the best, I found it really really hard to feel sorry for him when Mr. Don was kicking his ass when:

A) He was running around picking fights and happened to meet the one guy that could actually fight back
B) He was breaking people's bones ON PURPOSE
C) He's endangering lives by turning over cars and spilling people's drinks. 

If anything, it was some serious karma coming back to bite him in the ass. Which I completely approve of.


----------



## TSC (May 16, 2009)

LOL I knew Rui was the mummy dude. Unsui felt too much of an obvious choice.

Grimm, I don't care for Yamato either but how he broke Gaou's aura? Is it the stint from last chapter?


----------



## Biolink (May 16, 2009)

taboo said:


> i dont see how any of the characters can get special underdog treatment considering they just MOPPED THE FLOORS WITH EVERY OTHER CHAMPION TEAM IN THE WORLD
> 
> suddenly we're supposed to feel all boo hoo japan is getting the shit beat out of them kinda, which interferes with their super emotional dream of I WIN BECAUSE IT IZ FUN
> 
> i refuse to believe that crap



THIS

I don't feel sorry, for Japan for a damn second.

I feel absolutely nothing at all for this team.

The story has gone all patriotic, and shit, when it's supposed to be just for fun.

I like the series a lot. I don't think I like the direction the story has went, but I'll read it anyway


----------



## TSC (May 17, 2009)

Yea, I started to noticed that annoying pattern too. This is the problem with most Sj sports titles. It always feel one side in the end and cliche. The emotional bull-crap makes it even worse.

This is why I'm rooting for the Americans. Realistically, America would of mopped Japan effortlessly.


----------



## Eldritch (May 17, 2009)

^ Realistically, Japan would lose to America by 2 points.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> ^ Realistically, Japan would lose to America by 2 points.



But that was in a game where America was represented by a bunch of division 3 college football players. Guys who basically weren't good enough in high school to play real college football. This would be like having the USA basketball team represented by guys from the D-league.

If you take the very best that America has to offer, they'd probably mop the floor with the Japanese national team.

But this is a manga, so things have to be exaggerated. I mean, 4.2 speed isn't very common in the NFL, but you got like every other high school all-star running that.


----------



## Ravaa (May 20, 2009)

Uh yeah...I just caught up with reading this manga, and sure there's patriotism in there but it doesn't bother me - as far as I can tell, this is fictional and I'm rooting for 'Japan' because I've seen how the people in that team have struggled to be where they are. I know little to nothing about the 'American' team so naturally I'm gonna want to root for Japan. I don't really care what would happen realistically, since when did realism play a part in the majority of mangas? Hajime no Ippo comes to mind...

Of course, I'm neither American nor Japanese so maybe it's a lil easier for me to handle it 

PS: This manga rocks, but the latest chapter wasn't its best, admittedly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

New scan out: Ch.330

720


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2009)

^THANKS!

now lets see what stupid thing Bud Walker is doing .




*Spoiler*: __ 



Baah he didn't appear and well the inevitable Sena chapter.. I find it boring with all of those more cool characters doing badass things Sena chapter was kinda meeh.


----------



## taboo (May 22, 2009)

THE EYES OF A MALE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2009)

I bet Panther has the extreme limits of a male's eyes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 22, 2009)

So did anyone else think this chapter was a giant clusterfuck? I really dont know what to think of it.

Also, Eyes of a male? lolwut!?


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 22, 2009)

Lolz. This writer so unintentionally funny.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (May 22, 2009)

well the scanners shoulda translated it as the "eyes on a man".... kinda awkward... eyes of a male


----------



## Ravaa (May 22, 2009)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> well the scanners shoulda translated it as the "eyes of a man".... kinda awkward... eyes of a male



Agreed on that!

Anyways, Devilbat Headbutt! I like it already.


----------



## HugeGuy (May 22, 2009)

Apparently we males have superior eyes. 

And America really has only 5 members.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 22, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Apparently we males have superior eyes.



Duh, thats common knowledge. Psh, next you're going to tell me that black people are gods like its news or something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

Interesting to see Sena trying to use Trident Tackle sans actual strength


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2009)

What's wrong with America only having 5 players? 

Shinryuuji only has 3 and Ojo had 5. Heck, The Alexanders only had 2!


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Apparently we males have superior eyes.
> 
> And America really has only 5 members.



I really like the way this manga is going.. 

First racism, now sexism.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

Karotte said:


> I really like the way this manga is going..
> 
> First racism, now *sexism*.



Which is an amazing feat to pull off since 99.9999999999% of the players in this series are male


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2009)

This manga needs more xenophobia.


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Which is an amazing feat to pull off since 99.9999999999% of the players in this series are male



yeah and these 99,99999999% have better eyes than the women!


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2009)

so finally Sena chooses to be a male....yeah.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2009)

did... did Sena just MAN THE FUCK UP!?...

...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 22, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> did... did Sena just MAN THE FUCK UP!?...
> 
> ...



Surprised the fuck out of me too


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> did... did Sena just MAN THE FUCK UP!?...
> 
> ...



Really? Because the last panel confused the hell out of me. 

Was he literally using his head?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 22, 2009)

yeah he headbutted Panther

isnt that like illegal


----------



## taboo (May 22, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> did... did Sena just MAN THE FUCK UP!?...
> 
> ...



he still looks like a little girl to me


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> yeah he headbutted Panther
> 
> isnt that like illegal



It is in the NFL and NCAA football. I'm pretty sure it's the same deal with high school Football. Then again it's Eyeshield. If I got angry over every single illegal play made in that series I would have given it up ages ago.


----------



## Eldritch (May 22, 2009)

lol

it's not too late for the coaches to call a foul

Also what the hell. How did Sena grab Panther with his short arm trident tackle when Shin couldn't? Any logic that has existed in this manga just went down the drain. Agon not being able to do anything against panther when he can catch up to Sena with ease is pretty stupid as well. Lol and Sena should have all of his ribs broken right now. A slap from mister don was able to floor Gaou. Bah I give up


----------



## Inugami (May 22, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> lol
> 
> it's not too late for the coaches to call a foul
> 
> Also what the hell. How did Sena grab Panther with his short arm trident tackle when Shin couldn't? Any logic that has existed in this manga just went down the drain. Agon not being able to do anything against panther when he can catch up to Sena with ease is pretty stupid as well. Lol and Sena should have all of his ribs broken right now. A slap from mister don was able to floor Gaou. Bah I give up




Dude this was the Sena chapter.. those ones always suck .


----------



## Eldritch (May 22, 2009)

lol pretty much

I mean I can't think of a Sena battle I like except the time he first went against Rui


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

The next manga has to top this one in sheer blatantness when the protagonist mans up.  The writer ran out of analogies.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 22, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> lol
> 
> it's not too late for the coaches to call a foul
> *
> Also what the hell. How did Sena grab Panther with his short arm trident tackle when Shin couldn't?* Any logic that has existed in this manga just went down the drain. Agon not being able to do anything against panther when he can catch up to Sena with ease is pretty stupid as well.


Panther didnt stiff arm sena



> Lol and Sena should have all of his ribs broken right now. A slap from mister don was able to floor Gaou. Bah I give up



Don pulled a grinch. His heart grew so much he decided to leave sena's bones intact. Or sena is just soo light he flew away before major damage could be done


----------



## The Imp (May 22, 2009)

"eyes of a man"

god sena's lines are so gay


----------



## taboo (May 22, 2009)

i kinda just want panther to curbstomp sena


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 22, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> lol
> 
> it's not too late for the coaches to call a foul



What coaches?


----------



## Eldritch (May 22, 2009)

Any female readers in here? Guess what?

You're inferior to me


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Don pulled a grinch. His heart grew so much he decided to leave sena's bones intact. Or sena is just soo light he flew away before major damage could be done



It was Don's aura that made Sena flying because Sena's still able to breath afterward proving that no real physical contact was made


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 22, 2009)

Mixed feelings about the chapter. It wasn't bad but I can really feel the rushed pace here. Also Bud continues to be non-existent.

At least Sena isn't a wuss anymore.


----------



## The Imp (May 22, 2009)

sena will get shut down next chapter. panther will start to humiliate sena but then after like 5 chapters sena will pwn him.

how much time is left in the game anyway?


----------



## Eldritch (May 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can view all the color spreads?

Murata's skill with copics are godly


----------



## Unbelievable (May 23, 2009)

I'm betting $5 that the original title of the chapter was "The eyes of a black male", but his editor canned it because of how retarded it was.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 23, 2009)

I'm thinking that the next chapter Sena will continue his tackling moves that some how gives him an edge against Panther's speed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I'm thinking that the next chapter Sena will continue his tackling moves that some how gives him an edge against Panther's speed.



The thing is, they really didn't give him an edge. Panther still shrugged him off pretty easily.

I'm pretty sure Panther scored a TD too. This is looking more and more like Sena getting a moral victory over Panther more than a loss for the US.


----------



## The Imp (May 23, 2009)

Gaou had to team up with Yamato to defeat Mr. Don. The tall QB and reciever had to team up to defeat Tatanka. I wouldn't be surprised if Sena teamed up with someone to defeat Panther.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 23, 2009)

Sena and Shin


----------



## Inugami (May 23, 2009)

yeah too bad there's nobody to help Panther vs Sena+Shin.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2009)

Shin only has a few more plays left in him before his ligaments reach their breaking point. I sure hope whenever he comes back it's for something majorly epic.


----------



## The Imp (May 23, 2009)

Sena gets past Panther like he did earlier, while Shin miraculously tackles him allowing Sena to get multiple touchdowns and win the game for Japan.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 23, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Shin only has a few more plays left in him before his ligaments reach their breaking point. I sure hope whenever he comes back it's for something majorly epic.



Lets hope that he even comes back before the game ends.


----------



## Biolink (May 23, 2009)

Sena's spirit is stronger than Panther's just because >_>.

Oh he will never be better than him, but his spirit is stronger...

I tell you about Shojo Sports mangas


----------



## Lord Genome (May 23, 2009)

im not even sure why the pentagram people are freaking out by being beaten when they were outnumbered

clifford had three guys on him and avoided two of them anyway, Don wasnt taken out by Gaou anyway and is still stronger than him times three indian guy was kinda lame in the first place and bud is nonexistant


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 23, 2009)

shin is out of the game

there will be no sena + shin


----------



## Biolink (May 23, 2009)

I'm freaked out by the fact that America, with 1 million+ High Schoolers that play Football are being shown up by Japan that doesn't have a fraction of the number.

So in other words, if Japan had exactly the same amount of High Schoolers that America has, that played American Football, Japan would be blowing America out in this game.

The mangaka is telling me, that *NOBODY* besides the Pentagon can make a difference in this game. Out of 1 million+ fucking High Schoolers that play American Football, only 5 can make a difference, and the rest are being shown up by a country with only 3,000 or so players IIRC?

America with a much larger crop, and much stronger foundation for American Football(Japan is a Baseball and Soccer country, I think) are being shown up, fundamentally by a country, that barely even takes American Football seriously.

Man, it's sad that the manga has gone down this route. It used to be one of my favorites. It's still good, but at this point it's only the fanboy in me reading this manga for closure.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 23, 2009)

we havent even seen the other american players do anything


----------



## The Imp (May 23, 2009)

Biolink said:


> I'm freaked out by the fact that American, with 1 million+ High Schoolers are being shown up by Japan that doesn't have a fraction of the number.
> 
> So in other words, if Japan had exactly the same amount of High Schoolers that America has, that played American Football, Japan would be blowing America out in this game.
> 
> ...



It would just be 1 million + kids inferior to the extreme limits of a black man.

Everyone Shin will be back.


----------



## Biolink (May 23, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> It would just be 1 million + kids inferior to the extreme limits of a black man.
> 
> Everyone Shin will be back.



That's true.

But their "spirits" will be better, and that's all that counts


----------



## Eldritch (May 23, 2009)

dude of the million high school students in america who play football, probably 40% are black


----------



## Biolink (May 23, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> dude of the million high school students in america who play football, probably 40% are black



I know.

Ludicrous that only one is playing in this game


----------



## Glued (May 23, 2009)

Sena's finally acting like a man. 

He might grow a beard mid game.


----------



## Biolink (May 23, 2009)

Sena looked and sounded like Shin to me in this chapter(And it wasn't just that flop attempt at a Trident Tackle)


----------



## TalikX (May 23, 2009)

Sena is becoming a man.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 24, 2009)

Yea, Sena's sack is droppin big time. Good Headbutt! 

No way in hell he's surpassing Panther in this match though don't see it happening what so ever.


----------



## The Imp (May 24, 2009)

It wasn't a sack


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 24, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> It wasn't a sack



sack as in nuts.

I was talking about his testicles, you know balls. I was trying to say he grew some big time.


----------



## Inugami (May 24, 2009)

still Sena not going to have the full Male Eyes until he defeat Gerard .


----------



## The Imp (May 24, 2009)

JB the Jedi said:


> sack as in nuts.
> 
> I was talking about his testicles, you know balls. I was trying to say he grew some big time.



lol sorry my bad, i read it wrong


----------



## Eldritch (May 24, 2009)

Kurono that's why I always own you


----------



## The Imp (May 24, 2009)

when do you ever own me?

on the other hand you make yourself look like a retard so i do't have to do anything


----------



## Eldritch (May 24, 2009)

Oh don't start this again

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), HXHFC now


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 25, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> lol sorry my bad, i read it wrong



no problem. ^_^''


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally Bud owned Monta...yeah it was in a small panel  BUT HE OWNED that cocky monkey .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





I call bullshit...no way something cool happened like that!


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY FUCK HE DID...AND TAKA DID SOMETHING TOO OMG


----------



## Rokudaime (May 29, 2009)

I don't know I should say this or not....but is anyone felt that this chapter feel very rushed and weak compare to Pre-Teikoku match?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 29, 2009)

Rokudaime said:


> I don't know I should say this or not....but is anyone felt that this chapter feel very rushed and weak compare to Pre-Teikoku match?



I agree. This is certainly one of the more low key matches. Sucks that its the final one. The manga should have ended at the christmas bowl, but its whatever.

About this chapter: So so, nice to see Shin make some big plays (Since he should be the defensive equivalent of Sena)

And some nice craziness on Taka's part.


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2009)

I don't like the match but the ''This Manga should ended after the Christmas Bowl ''  I not agree Teikoku match was boring has hell for the final boss.. if only this tourney was less rushed and Japan wasn't having easy short matches it would be a good arc .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2009)

Anyone else get the feeling that they're gonna go into overtime and that's when a lot more epic crap will happen?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2009)

The last play involving Sena and the Golden Dragonfly. This might be the final play of the game, then again, we all learned that as long as their is 1 second left on the play clock anything's possible. 

Sena still believes he can join the NFL?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2009)

At best, they'll only tie America right now with this play, which pretty much confirms there would be an overtime.


----------



## BVB (May 29, 2009)

This manga is rushing more and more to it's end.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 29, 2009)

I hope it ends soon before it drops too much lower


----------



## BVB (May 29, 2009)

I think the deadline is in 10 weeks.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 29, 2009)

ffff only 10more chaps? =[ this golden dragon fly seems intriguing, and when Akaba came on


----------



## Ravaa (May 29, 2009)

Enjoyable chapter, Hiruma doing what he does best.


----------



## The Imp (May 29, 2009)

Japan will not tie the game. USA will get a field goal. USA will try to get an onside kick but Monta's psychic powers will get Japan the ball, and Sena will get a touchdown winning the game. 

Why do I think this will happen?

Because then Sena and Monta get a decisive victory and not the chump shit they have right now.


----------



## Eldritch (May 29, 2009)

Wow lol this chapter

Are they really THAT desperate to finish this arc


----------



## The Imp (May 29, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Wow lol this chapter
> 
> Are they really THAT desperate to finish this arc



no, the mangaka is just leading you on. The next 2 minutes in the game will last 10 more chapters and i'm not joking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2009)

Nah, it's going to overtime. 

Why the hell would the USA try an onside kick when they're the ones that are winning?


----------



## Glued (May 29, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> no, the mangaka is just leading you on. The next 2 minutes in the game will last 10 more chapters and i'm not joking.



Well, Sena does have access to the 4th dimension of time, it makes sense.


----------



## The Imp (May 29, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, it's going to overtime.
> 
> Why the hell would the USA try an onside kick when they're the ones that are winning?



so they have a chance of stopping Japan from getting the ball and getting a field goal to win.

but they don't know that Monta is a magician. :ho


----------



## Eldritch (May 29, 2009)

agon looks like shit bald


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2009)

Geez this game is so rushed I can't enjoy it as much. A shame since the pentagram characters had more potential than this. Well Clifford, Bud, and Panther could do a bit more anyway. I think Don got enough focus. But with this pace it is obvious they are trying to have Eyeshield finished before the next cuts that are to come in the next 6-7 weeks.


----------



## TalikX (May 30, 2009)

Pacing is too fast, this makes me sad


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 30, 2009)

Anyone else down for an epic re-reading? I just wish the anime had better animation. They need to pull a Negima, and have the major matches made for OADs. Maybe even get the mangaka to help them plot out how he would've done this last match, had he not been rushed.


----------



## Glued (May 31, 2009)

Clifford goes from cool, to rage. Seriously, he's supposed to be Hiruma's equal?


----------



## Rokudaime (May 31, 2009)

Yeah..The America Arc just don't have the epic feeling anymore compare top other previous tournament...It is just somehow being there...for sake of plot or something.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 31, 2009)

Probably because a team they considered to be below them in all ways possible, forced them to get serious about the match, and are giving them a pretty good run for their money.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 31, 2009)

Honestly, this match got hyped up to the best match ever but I have not felt that once.  Especially with the latest chapter and the "gattling gun" play if Hiruma knew he would have needed it later, why the hell didn't he play QB the whole match? This whole chapter gives off the vibe that Japan could have easily won and this chapter was Himura's quest on seeing if Japanese football players can stand up to American players.



Nizuma Eiji said:


> Probably because a team they considered to be below them in all ways possible, forced them to get serious about the match, and are giving them a pretty good run for their money.



I did and I felt the NASA match was much better than this to an extent.  I do not know why but I felt the Deimon team was more entertaining then the All-Star Team in general.


----------



## The Imp (May 31, 2009)

There isn't as much emotion in this match as there were in past matches and quite frankly america doesn't do anything that stands out. 

shin's team was all about defense, agon's had the dragonfly, gaou's was sacking all the QB and the spiders were a kicking team. 

teikoku and america don't really have any style, they're not interesting


----------



## Trent (Jun 1, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> so they have a chance of stopping Japan from getting the ball and getting a field goal to win.
> 
> but they don't know that Monta is a magician. :ho



My call on the end of the game:


*Spoiler*: __ 



...the USA team goes for a regular field goal and *Gaou throws Monta in the air to stop the ball before it passes the posts. *

Taka catches him when he falls and passes Monta to Yamato who starts running to toward the US zone with the monkey dude under his arm. 

Cue several Monta-passing till he gives the ball to Sena who score the final touchdown. 

You heard it first here.


----------



## faults (Jun 1, 2009)

So Eyeshield 21 is ending on June 15 meaning this is the last arc.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 1, 2009)

^ Not a good way to go out, but I guess it was going downhill so it's cool it's ending.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2009)

faults said:


> So Eyeshield 21 is ending on June 15 meaning this is the last arc.



According to who?


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 2, 2009)

It should have ended after the X-mas bowl really.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 2, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> According to who?



Probably because this is floating around:

#29 (15/06) :
(Pages Couleurs, Extra Pages & End)


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 2, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Probably because this is floating around:
> 
> #29 (15/06) :
> (Pages Couleurs, Extra Pages & End)



Well......*FUCK!!!*

This means we're gonna get a super rushed ending, which most likely means a lot of shit isn't gonna get resolved. I fucking hate it when long running manga does this. I was kinda hoping this match would do what the Shinryuji match would do which is blow through the first half and spend a shit load of time on the second half, but I guess not.

Here's hoping the ending isn't absolutely terrible, and won't dangle too many loose ends in our face like it most likely will be.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 2, 2009)

The Shinryuji match would be better fitted to be the last boss or Oujo...Teikoku and Usa aren't doing the climax for me .


----------



## The Imp (Jun 2, 2009)

so what is that like 2 more chapters. i could very well see sena making it too the nfl if it's going to end soon


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 2, 2009)

This week is issue #28 and next week is #29. So assuming that information is correct, yup only 2 chapters left.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 2, 2009)

what is the series ends and ... gasp... japan loses? 

Would that redeem es?


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 2, 2009)

Doesn't Agon have the most MVP points


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, that makes it seem like the next chapter will be the end of the game and then the last chapter will be an epilogue?

This will probably mean Japan will tie the US or something equally lame, since we're cutting out overtime. 

And honestly, Panther's scored like 3 or 4 touchdowns. He should be leading in MVP points by about a billion.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 2, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> The Shinryuji match would be better fitted to be the last boss or Oujo...Teikoku and Usa aren't doing the climax for me .



To some extent I agree.  I would prefer a rematch between Devil Bats and Nagas after this game.  Since now, Agon has learned of a new path and perspective of football.  Plus his twin brothers has learned that he should do everything he can to make Agon the best player, that alone would be a great showdown.



Grandmaster Kane said:


> what is the series ends and ... gasp... japan loses?
> 
> Would that redeem es?



This would be very very interesting.  Despite being biased for USA to win but it would maybe add some realism and maybe a message to Japanese football leagues in real life.

And I think Agon is ahead for Japan since I think him and Hiruma racked up at least 3 MVP points each for the Dragonfly play.  But recent chapters I do not recall really showing the MVP points.  Maybe, this last drive/possession/overtime will show who the true MVP really is.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 2, 2009)

yes sena will get a million mvp points for winning. i'd actually love for japan to lose. it would be a good twist, but i doubt it would happen.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 2, 2009)

Sena, would have to do something amazing IMO to deserve MVP over other Japanese players.

Agon without a doubt has been the MVP IMO, followed by Hiruma, Gaou, and arguably a few other Japanese players

Sena has done squat besides stop Panther that one time(Would have been a penalty in real life), and come up with that strategy to blitz Japan's 3 fastest players at once.

So sad that Eyeshield 21 is finally about to end 

Despite, it's lackluster ending, in terms of Shounen Sports manga, I've definitely enjoyed it the most.

Here's a picture of the last 2 pages of the upcoming chapter


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 5, 2009)

^So we learn about the game's ending through a picture book? Ehh I'll take that.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2009)

ups so perhaps we aren't going to know go wins XD.....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2009)

Bud won MVP. He intercepted the pass and then ran in for the score to seal the win. 

IN MY DREAMS


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bud won MVP. He intercepted the pass and then ran in for the score to seal the win.
> 
> IN MY DREAMS



who knows and the mangakas make Bud the main character of the new series...and that would be awesome .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> who knows and the mangakas make Bud the main character of the new series...and that would be awesome .



He could travel the world making movies and beating people with his karate moves. Clifford can be his sidekick as they get into whacky adventures on the movie set against people trying to sabotage his career.

I know I would read that manga.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He could travel the world making movies and beating people with his karate moves. Clifford can be his sidekick as they get into whacky adventures on the movie set against people trying to sabotage his career.
> 
> I know I would read that manga.



your idea premise is perfect if you can also add another sidekick like some type of demon girl kinda The World God Only Knows...  it would be my fav manga!


----------



## Altron (Jun 5, 2009)

RAW Chap and translation is out: Calm

Calm


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 5, 2009)

To hell with that picture book, I want some true matches.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

this match is kinda boring   ,against Yamato was much better


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> this match is kinda boring   ,against Yamato was much better



yeah and that one sucked! the only saving grace of the USA match is Clifford ,Bud ( this one deserved more spotlight ) and Panther.

but just those characters the match lacks the underdog feeling the Deimon Devil Bats have...Japan is too much broken even for USA.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 5, 2009)

Wait so this is the last chapter?

Or is there still one more next week


----------



## The Imp (Jun 5, 2009)

i think there is one next week

@oxvial: why do you have a "kubo tite trolled my fandom" sig about Bud?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> @oxvial: why do you have a "kubo tite trolled my fandom" sig about Bud?



Just an habit of make Kubo guilty every time I get trolled(no matter the manga) and well Bud was badass
 Link removed

until the day he used his grappler bump .




Eldritch Gall said:


> those sigs are homosexual


I don't have friends .. .EG  would you  be my homo buddy  ?


----------



## Gene (Jun 5, 2009)

the hell was with the ending

i don't even


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2009)

EYESHIELD21 CH.332 (Franky House)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I would have been pissed if it actually ended in a draw. Next week looks to be the final chapter. I wonder just how they plan on ending it.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 5, 2009)

Don got floored again? But this time by Gaou himself?

WAT


----------



## The Imp (Jun 5, 2009)

that was a really reatrded ending for ES21

i'm going to predict that everyone makes it into the NFL and lives happily ever after.


----------



## TalikX (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like next chapter is the last, I'm sad to see such a fun manga end, it was a lot of fun and even though the last arc wasn't that great, the manga was still great as a whole.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 5, 2009)

Epic chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



That was very unexpected.  A tie, followed by overtime without permission, and then making us wait another chapter for the O.T. results!?

I have to admit that it was well done though.  That last play summed up the match pretty well, it felt right to not show the overtime play by play, and the suspense to see the winner is rather large after all of that.

Perfect way to end the championships IMO.  I was actually kinda worried that the match would turn out like all the others, with Sena's team edging out a win in the end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2009)

You know, rereading the build-up to the match, the USA/Japan match could've been so awesome. The asskicking Mr. Don gave to Gaou was epic as well as Bud knocking down Tetsuma, Banba and Yamabushi in one catch.

So rushed.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 6, 2009)

DO YOU WANT TO KISS YOUR SISTER?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2009)

!!! gonna love this new Bud quote .

next chapter gonna be epic!


----------



## Glued (Jun 6, 2009)

Funuraba!

Did you guys hear Kurita, that Kurita's last "Funuraba!!!"

That was epic, I almost forgot about Kurita's battle cry. Its been such a long time since I heard "Funuraba!"

I'll never forget how Daikichi chucked Mizumachi and broke the height barrier
I'll never forget how the Huh brothers stood their ground against the Sphinx
I'll never forget how Juumonji stopped Ikari and dragged Agon
I'll never forget how Taki manned up an took on Akabane
I'll never forget how Monta saved the ball by an inch
I'll never forget how Musashi came to save his team in mid game
I'll never forget how Sena carried Yukimitsu on his back in the rain
I'll never forget how Hiruma came back after his injuries
I'll never forget how Daikichi laid down the line while Kurita acted like a bitch
I'll never forget how Kurita destroy Gaou

I'll never forget Eyeshield 21, despite the shitty ending.

Everybody, one last time.

"Funaraba!!!"


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 6, 2009)

It's sad that eyeshield is going to end like this...."FUNARABA!!!"


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2009)

^hell yeah! more Bud sigs.

*FUNURABA!*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 6, 2009)

All hail Bud!


----------



## Tools (Jun 6, 2009)

I completely agree with Ben:

'FUNUBARA!'


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2009)

YA-HA!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Combo breaker.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 6, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> YA-HA!



i can see it now... this thread will be filled w/ this word next week but i aint saying it yet haha!! (oops almost said it )


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 6, 2009)

Mmm

Reading behind a little bit. I reread all of ES21 except or the world championship arc recently, now randomly started reading a bit, and I fucking lol'd.

fat


----------



## Skylit (Jun 6, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Mmm
> 
> Reading behind a little bit. I reread all of ES21 except or the world championship arc recently, now randomly started reading a bit, and I fucking lol'd.
> 
> Link removed



Agon is


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 6, 2009)

huh?

huuuuuh?

HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH?????????

Lol E21 was full of classic moments.


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> huh?
> 
> huuuuuh?
> 
> ...



i miss them.


----------



## Glued (Jun 6, 2009)

Daikichi: HUGO!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2009)

Weird finish, shame other than a few chapters this match has been all over the place.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2009)

Huu? so  are people that think this was the last chapter?...next week we gonna have another on color pages!

MU

read carefully.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2009)

The match is practically over, whatever happens next won't count, tbh I don't really care both ways.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2009)

Its clearly that the match isn't going to end in a draw at least I want to know if USA or Japan  gonna win this.


also whatever happens next won't count? =S
hope the mangaka isn't like you...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

we all look forward at least for a good end


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 6, 2009)

^ at least.


----------



## Glued (Jun 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Huu? so  are people that think this was the last chapter?...next week we gonna have another on color pages!
> 
> Cafe Convo Thread #12: Or Why We Don't Party With Chavs
> 
> read carefully.



No, but that was definitely Kurita's last "FUNARABA!!!"

It feels so nostalgic.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jun 7, 2009)

It looks like Mamori grew out her hair!

I'm a little disappointed by the ending.


But whatever. This series was so EPIC in general.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 7, 2009)

With the way it explicitly says we played overtime without permission I get the feeling both teams were disqualified.


*EDIT:* Still haven't been able to speak the language of powerful men.  Fuck words.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

Its time for the where they at now ending.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 7, 2009)

sport manga bigest problem is ending. Next chapter won´t make it much better i hate also the way slam dunk ends.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 7, 2009)

^slam dunk end was so fail (the best sport series had one of the most awful ends,it was so lol)


----------



## Glued (Jun 7, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> With the way it explicitly says we played overtime without permission I get the feeling both teams were disqualified.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Still haven't been able to speak the language of powerful men.  Fuck words.


Good Times


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2009)

I think one of the most awesome moments was when Daikichi was forced to speak real words when Kurita lost his manhood against the Dinosaurs and couldn't understand the language of real men anymore.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 7, 2009)

for u slam dunk fans go here!

It's not a palindrome, the palindrome of Bolton would be Notlob!

well the ending of slam dunk was rushed, and so too hungry heart wild striker 

Eyeshield looks like its going in that direction 2=[


----------



## Saiko (Jun 7, 2009)

Both Teams will be probably disqualified.

I will miss Hiruma ..


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 7, 2009)

eh, slam dunk was an example  , thanks anyway for the link


----------



## Glued (Jun 7, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think one of the most awesome moments was when Daikichi was forced to speak real words when Kurita lost his manhood against the Dinosaurs and couldn't understand the language of real men anymore.



Daikichi doesn't need to say anything, he just does it.


I'll miss him. What am I saying, I'll miss everyone on Deimon. They were more than friends, they were family.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 7, 2009)

*WTF IS THIS TROLL END?!?!*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 7, 2009)

Did Eyeshield start to get low ratings or something? Because if it did then you can't really blame the mangaka for the suckish quality of the ending.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2009)

It did. It has been in the bottom 5 for Weekly Shonen Jump for most of the World Cup arc.

As for Sports series with bad endings, Prince of Tennis had a rather lack luster end as well.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 7, 2009)

YA-HA!!!!!


----------



## Glued (Jun 7, 2009)

FUNARABA!!!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 7, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> It did. It has been in the bottom 5 for Weekly Shonen Jump for most of the World Cup arc.
> 
> As for Sports series with bad endings, Prince of Tennis had a rather lack luster end as well.



Well I blame this somewhat shitty ending on the god damn J's who didn't understand just how epic this manga is.  This serious could've been the best match of the series had it got to flow as planned. Hopefully Jump pulls a Shaman King.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 7, 2009)

Best match for me is still Deimon vs. Oujou during the Christmas Bowl.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 7, 2009)

^I said could've. But yea that was a beasty ass match, can't wait till I get to that chapter.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 7, 2009)

es21 is either

1. Gonna pull a shaman king

or 

2) Gonna have a sequel


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Well I blame this somewhat shitty ending on the god damn J's who didn't understand just how epic this manga is.  This serious could've been the best match of the series had it got to flow as planned. Hopefully Jump pulls a Shaman King.





Grandmaster Kane said:


> es21 is either
> 
> 1. Gonna pull a shaman king
> 
> ...



Murata has already done a one-shot or two since the World Cup arc so I'm not sure about a sequel. At least I hope there isn't one and it makes me go "ugh" like the Prince of Tennis one currently in Jump Square.

Also Eyeshield can't really pull a Shaman King because they already accomplished the main objective. They might re-release volumes in the future but it isn't like Shaman King where the ending was just left up in the air with not many things being resolved.


----------



## Glued (Jun 7, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> es21 is either
> 
> 1. Gonna pull a shaman king
> 
> ...



Dude, the rides coming to an end, might as well accept it.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 7, 2009)

With 1 chapter left I highly doubt they are gonna explain enough that the fans wont riot in the streets.

unless it is a ultra long special chapter... with shitty rushed pacing.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2009)

This chapter is supposedly going to have extra pages though including a color page. If there are like 30-50 pages for this one that should be more than enough.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 8, 2009)

Since I'm currently in the middle of an epic re-read of the series I gotta say Mamori was fucking annoying. With that motherly "I must protect Sena" bullshit she carried with her for over roughly a 100 chapters. Suzuna>>>>>>>>>Mamori.


----------



## Glued (Jun 8, 2009)

Its time for the Finale
[YOUTUBE]tt_ro2aerQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

YA-HA!!!


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 8, 2009)

Is next week the last chapter?


----------



## BVB (Jun 8, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Is next week the last chapter?



Yeah, Eyeshield 21 will end next week.


----------



## Biolink (Jun 8, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> es21 is either
> 
> 1. Gonna pull a shaman king
> 
> ...



It would be the ultimate irony, for Eyeshield 21 to pull a Shaman King.

Here you have the players in Eyeshield 21 just this chapter talking about how in American Football, there should only be a victor and a team that was clearly better.

Then you have the Mangakan giving us an ending without closure


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

it must end here , a sequel imo is gonna be very fail


----------



## Saiko (Jun 8, 2009)

When the last chapter is released and I dont see some ES21 Ava's or Sig's..

I'll kill you 

YA-HA !


----------



## Glued (Jun 8, 2009)

Saiko said:


> When the last chapter is released and I dont see some ES21 Ava's or Sig's..
> 
> I'll kill you
> 
> YA-HA !



I can't, until June 26 I'm stuck with this sig and I will never remove my Ben Grimm avatar

Anyways, FUNARABA!!!"


----------



## Adachi (Jun 8, 2009)

I still want to see Hiruma's dad. That little flashback arc with him back in America learning Poker is one of my favorite parts of the series.

AND WTF HAPPENED TO THE PAIRINGS

SENA WITH SUZUKA

HIRUMA WITH MAMORI

GAOU WITH CHUUBEI AND SHIT


----------



## TalikX (Jun 8, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a sequel aslong as Jump doesn't get on their dicks and lets them do proper pacing. Otherwise, I look forward to the next manga they do, I hope its another sports themed one.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol oh boy Hiruma's dad

Perhaps we'll get a page or two on him

He will be revealed as some creepy old guy who's rich as hell


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I still want to see Hiruma's dad. That little flashback arc with him back in America learning Poker is one of my favorite parts of the series.
> 
> AND WTF HAPPENED TO THE PAIRINGS
> 
> ...




THIS. 
I'm not even a big shipper when it comes to any manga/anime's but I was hoping for some advancement with this relationship.  Guess not.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 8, 2009)

no how bout a real pairing like gaou x kurita


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2009)

The Sena and Suzuna pairing MUST be in this epilogue. 

If not I'll be pissed.


----------



## Glued (Jun 9, 2009)

Dear God, are people joking, LOOK AT TAKI. You want Sena Jr. to end up like that?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

DEAR GOD NO!!! ANYTHING BUT THAT!!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 9, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Dear God, are people joking, LOOK AT TAKI. You want Sena Jr. to end up like that?



Sena Jr. will be nothing like that idiot. They just need to ship the brat off to Uncle Hiruma.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

So Sena Jr. can be a loose cannon with an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 9, 2009)

^A quick witted, cunning loose cannon with an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## Glued (Jun 9, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Sena Jr. will be nothing like that idiot. They just need to ship the brat off to Uncle Hiruma.



Dude, Taki and Suzuna are brother and sister. What if its genetic.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 9, 2009)

what if they get twins? One with Sena personality and the other like Taki .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

the end of the world is coming


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2009)

Bud will get all the womenz.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 9, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bud will get all the menz.



so very true


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2009)

Everyone loves Bud! pek


----------



## Glued (Jun 9, 2009)

Shin will be play college ball.
Hiruma goes straight to pro.
Gaou becomes a lumberjack
Kurita becomes a coach for children
Daikichi will become a delivery man
Mamori will go to college
Suzuna, and Sen get hitched
Taki becomes deadbeat brother-in-law/uncle
Ishimaru is newspaper man
Yukimitsu becomes a computer programmer.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 9, 2009)

whats with people and Daikichi

easily one of the worse devil bats for me


----------



## Glued (Jun 9, 2009)

He trains hard. He took over when Kurita became a bitch. He overcame his insecurities and faced Mizumachi. He was great in the poseidon arc.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 9, 2009)

still boring

the fact he can't speak anything but gibberish is annoying too


----------



## The Imp (Jun 9, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Shin will be play college ball.
> Hiruma goes straight to pro.
> Gaou becomes a lumberjack
> Kurita becomes a coach for children
> ...




or maybe they'll all get shot


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 9, 2009)

by panther's gang


----------



## The Imp (Jun 9, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> by panther's gang



of black friends


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 9, 2009)

cops can't catch them since they are all faster than light


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

What if the cops are black?  OH SHI-


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 9, 2009)

well the cops would be fat since they'd be eatin donuts all day long


----------



## The Imp (Jun 9, 2009)

and panther is so fast he can't be hit by a bullet


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

if  they are gun users like in ''Wanted''?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 9, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Shin will be play college ball.
> Hiruma goes straight to pro.
> Gaou becomes a lumberjack
> Kurita becomes a coach for children
> ...



Hmmm sounds believable. Let's see how right you turn out to be.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 10, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> what if they get twins? One with Sena personality and the other like Taki .



Or worse. Taki and agon 



Ben Grimm said:


> Gaou becomes a lumberjack





> *Gaou becomes a lumberjack*





> *Gaou becomes a lumberjack*





> *Gaou becomes a lumberjack*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> if  they are gun users like in ''Wanted''?



Panther has the extreme limits of a bullet dodger enabled by his black genetics.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 10, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Panther has the extreme limits of a bullet dodger enabled by his black genetics.



Actually those extreme limits come from the genetic ability black people received on the plains of africa running from lions and in the jungles running from tigers. Bullets are faster than lions and tigers so.. guns > extreme limits of black people...


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Panther will hunt the bullet.  Believe it!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 10, 2009)

^that would be so awsome to see it


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Panther will hunt the bullet.  Believe it!





But what happened of April 14th?


----------



## Biolink (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's a translation of what's going to happen in Chapter 333. The final chapter.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Two years later.
Enba(?) University (Kurita, Riku, Monta, Sena (who just came back from studying abroad in Notre-Dame), Mizumachi, Unsui)
Kyoto University(Agon, Akaba, Yamato, Taka, Ikkyuu, Hiruma)
Semi-pro team Musashi(or maybe Takekura, it's written the same way >.>) Babels (Musashi, Gaou)
Others at Oujou University, Zokuto University, etc.
Everyone is walking different paths, Sena would like to win against Hiruma, Unsui would like to defeat Agon.
The second act for Hiruma, Kurita and Musashi will be as opponents this time.
Then it ends with everyone aiming for the Rice Bowl (which is a match that pits the Japanese college champion against the champion of the semi-pro X-league)


----------



## The Imp (Jun 10, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Actually those extreme limits come from the genetic ability black people received on the plains of africa running from lions and in the jungles running from tigers. Bullets are faster than lions and tigers so.. guns > extreme limits of black people...



you forget that panther is faster than the speed of light. he is greater than a bullet.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 10, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> you forget that panther is faster than the speed of light. he is greater than a bullet.



4.1 ain't the speed of light.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 10, 2009)

you're right 4.1 is above the speed of light


----------



## The Imp (Jun 10, 2009)

"the wall of the speed of light has finally been broken" implies that Panther is faster than light. thus he is faster than a bullet. 

i thought this was common knowledge


----------



## TSC (Jun 10, 2009)

Biolink said:


> Here's a translation of what's going to happen in Chapter 333. The final chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is true..... what happen with the game? who won? Sena going to Notre Dame is so damn predictable.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 10, 2009)

Those spoilers fucking suck

If that's not fake I'm going to rage


----------



## Glued (Jun 10, 2009)

That is the spoiler.

What happened to Taki, Suzuna, Mamori, Yuikimitsu, Daikich, Juumonji and the other two Huh brothers.

You know Team Deimon.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 10, 2009)

wow those spoilers suck. it can't be helped though. do they even show who won the game?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 10, 2009)

it's fake 100%


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 10, 2009)

OK GUYS LET'S AIM 4 DA RICE BOWL OK!?!?!?!

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SOUNDS DELICIOUS


----------



## Inugami (Jun 10, 2009)

the only good thing about the spoiler is the possibility of more Eyeshield 21 .


----------



## The Imp (Jun 10, 2009)

the rice bowl sounds like the gayest thing ever.

@oxvial: if there is a sequal it better not be as shit as this arc.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 10, 2009)

That spoiler make me want to throw up.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 10, 2009)

Sena vs. Hiruma = The SHIT!!!!
Everything else = ehhhhhhh.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 11, 2009)

sena would like to win against hiruma

at what

being a better quarterback? 

shits retarded


----------



## Inugami (Jun 11, 2009)

against Hiruma team...btw that team soo fucking broken!


----------



## BVB (Jun 11, 2009)

these spoiler are so fucking fail


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah we kinda expected that end all of us


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 11, 2009)

WTF happened with Hiruma's dad? Are we EVER going to see him?


----------



## Tools (Jun 12, 2009)

Well it seems like chap.333 is the end of the manga. That sucks~


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

visit this thread


Final chap enjoy 





Eyeshield 21 was truly one of the best sport/shonen manga ever,respect


----------



## The Imp (Jun 12, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> nvm found it
> 
> 
> Final chap enjoy
> ...



i read the raw which i rarely do and i had no idea what happened


*Spoiler*: __ 



did panther win the mvp?




ES21 was entertaining but i don't think it's one of the best sport/shonen manga ever


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 12, 2009)

anybody got a non-download version?


----------



## Glued (Jun 12, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 is the Satan 666 of sports shounen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Eyeshield 21 is the Satan 666 of sports shounen.



I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## The Imp (Jun 12, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> anybody got a non-download version?



that link is a non download of the raw


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 12, 2009)

No ES21 was NOT worse than prince of tennis


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 12, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Eyeshield 21 is the Satan 666 of sports shounen.



Actually it is more like the Shamo of sports shounen


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2009)

It's mid tier for sports shounens.

Hajime no Ippo, Slam Dunk, Real(this counts?), Ashita no Joe, etc. etc. are better or much better than ES21.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 12, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> No ES21 was NOT worse than prince of tennis



but prince of tennis is the best thing ever, there's no way ES21 can be better than it, it is impossible


----------



## Glued (Jun 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I wouldn't go that far...



Great story 
Shit ending


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 12, 2009)

That ending trolled my fandom.

Fuck you falling popularity


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 12, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> but prince of tennis is the best thing ever, there's no way ES21 can be better than it, it is impossible



omg i no


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2009)

Wat no HirumaxMamori? Your fucking joking right, i've been waiting 2 years ffs


----------



## The Imp (Jun 12, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> omg i no



bishies playing tennis. how awesome is that?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Eyeshield 21 is the Satan 666 of sports shounen.



No, 666 Satan resolved things, it didn't have this shitty where they at now ending.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2009)

^Have you read 666 satan?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 13, 2009)

^Lol the ending didn't really bug me for some reason. Guess I was just troll proof that time around. 

Raws suck ass. Need my translated chapter.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> ^Have you read 666 satan?



Yes I did. In fact I reread it a few months ago. Lets see Jio is actually Satan's split personality, he prevents the world from being turned to goo, and pairings are resolved in a way. Don't question if I read it or not, I love that series.


----------



## faults (Jun 13, 2009)

From what I gather, the reason for such a bad ending because they were forced to end ES21 due to bad ratings. Had their ratings been better, I'm pretty sure that last match wouldn't have been so rushed. The fact that they pretty much skimmed over the last half is somewhat proof that they were rushed to end it for the deadline they were given :/


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

I blame it on american football not being that big in Japan.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

well the ending didn?t suck as much as slam dunk ending. Ending is probably some curse of sport manga that they all sucks


----------



## Adachi (Jun 13, 2009)

How the hell can ES21 lose its popularity? Fucking jap kids and their OMG NARUTO

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

Adachi said:


> How the hell can ES21 lose its popularity? Fucking jap kids and their OMG NARUTO
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



more like omg one piece. Eyeshield need sequel now it would seem more intresting see match with those new team. I am even sure how are in same team but i still want see those match.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, I guess it is normal for ES21 to get the bad rating after the Dinosaur Match because it seem the writer is somewhat don't have any idea to make the match more interesting.....and those pesky SJ probably forced him to prolonged his work further to America Arc.

What a disappointment for such a great sport series got this kind of treatment and ending.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEAH! PANTHER PRO! FOR MY EPIC WIN!

btw perhaps he told him Clifford to help Sena with  Notre Dame to bad we are never going to know.

I love all the teams Gaou,Mushashi,Tetsuma and Kid was my fav.

also Mamori and Hiruma taking Sena has an enemy would be a good development to see.

Was a very decent end too bad last arc was rushed...damn I love Eyeshield 21 gonna reread sometime again like i still do with Slam Dunk!


YA HA!!


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

Can you tell who are these teams right or is there more to that? it seems Kurita, Unsui, Monta, Riku, Sena, that kicker and swimmer are in same. Then there is that super team yamato, agon, taka, akaba and is hiruma there also. Musabi Kid, Gao and Tetsuma probably is there. Those teams seems intresting hope they make sequal when time is right.


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 13, 2009)

ES21 got cancelled so that is why they rushed the ending? That sort of sucks. It was one of the most unique sports manga since Japan really has no interest in football, probably why it didn't have a big following. 

I still see room for an immediate sequel though. Prince of Tennis ended really abruptly too and now it is starting again.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 13, 2009)

So beautiful .


Last chapter was wonderfully done.  Glad they decided to end it on a lighthearted note, as well as leave some potential for a sequel series (or so we can only hope).


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2009)

What happened to Daikichi?


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 13, 2009)

Come on, that last chapter wasn't all that bad was it? It was actually better than what i had expected (which wasn't much, i'll admit). Btw, Hiruma's team is broken as hell, but all the other teams aren't too shabby either. Hiruma v Sena, now thats a wicked match-up. Fingers crossed for a sequel eh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Glad to see the big three (Hiruma, Kurita, Musashi) go their separate ways thus becoming rivals with one another. And they left it to our imagination what happened to Sena during his second year at Deimon, although going to Notre Dame H.S. during his final year made sense seeing that Deimon H.S. seniors can't play.

And even though they didn't exactly state who won the game between America and Japan (as well as the MVP), the last few panels were very telling.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 13, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> So beautiful .
> 
> 
> Last chapter was wonderfully done.  Glad they decided to end it on a lighthearted note, as well as leave some potential for a sequel series (or so we can only hope).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Why am I not surprised Takami and Yuki went to the same school? (medical school at that)


----------



## Saiko (Jun 13, 2009)

YA-HA !

There is nothing more to say.


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2009)

What happened to Taki?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2009)

^Don't be picky Ben the manga was rushed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> What happened to Taki?



Got shafted over other characters who weren't all that important like Karen. 

I would have liked it if the chapter was a little longer than usual to make sure most of the key players got at least a panel to show what happened to them, but that's just the way life goes.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 13, 2009)

Is this how it ends? 

wat about daichaki, taki and ishimaru 

fffffffffffffffffff

how can series like bleach and naruto be so popular yet so crap and eyeshield 

japs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

The physical features of a Black man really did prevail in the end.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> The physical features of a Black man really did prevail in the end.


 
^Lol best part of the whole manga.
And was that really the end? If so what the Fuck!


----------



## Raviene (Jun 13, 2009)

DAMMNN!!!!... i wanted a 50 page final chapter

they showed Hashibara but they didnt show the HA-HA brothers??...fukkk i wanted more mad

**calms down** oh well it was good while it lasted and i guess there's just one thing left to say:


*YA-HA!!*


----------



## koguryo (Jun 13, 2009)

So the ending was disappointing.  So Rui just magically becomes better by joining University?  Did two of the HaHa Bros. go semi-pro?  Hiruma's team is fu-  More characters should have popped up, like the rest of Daimon, Kakei(unless he's the guy behind Takami and Yuki), Marco, various other people.  Now I wish for a sequel and it's probably not gonna happen I think I jinxed it


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2009)

Raviene said:


> DAMMNN!!!!... i wanted a 50 page final chapter
> 
> they showed Hashibara but they didnt show the HA-HA brothers...what atrocity and aarrgghh i wanted more mad
> 
> ...



Jumonji  is in the same team with Hiruma.

the others two brothers are in the Musashi team.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 13, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Jumonji  is in the same team with Hiruma.
> 
> the others two brothers are in the Musashi team.


that kinda funny that they split up too, and no one said anything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2009)

gah, i was really expecting a double chapter. Not nearly enough closure, but i suppose i shouldnt have expected anything.


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2009)

I believe Ishimaru was drawn with Juumonji and Banba.

This was not an ending, this was fanservice, why draw Onihei over Daikichi? Why draw Suzuna over Taki?

Though the construction college looks overpowered.

Gaou, Musashi, Onihei, the two Huh brothers (Kuroki and Togano), Tetsuma and Kid.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2009)

koguryo said:


> So the ending was disappointing.  *So Rui just magically becomes better by joining University? * Did two of the HaHa Bros. go semi-pro?  Hiruma's team is fu-  More characters should have popped up, like the rest of Daimon, Kakei(unless he's the guy behind Takami and Yuki), Marco, various other people.  Now I wish for a sequel and it's probably not gonna happen I think I jinxed it



yeah that was awesome for the Lulz! !


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 13, 2009)

The only good part about this final chapter is about grown up Suzuna and Momo.

Too bad that Sena X Suzuna didn't happen...same goes to Momo X Hiruma.


----------



## Phantasmical (Jun 13, 2009)

So what was the point of the world cup arc? it added nothing to the story, they could have had this chapter after the Christmas bowl and it would have made no difference.

Plus, who got the NFL place?, total rubbish.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Saikyoudai University is seriously loaded:

Hiruma, Jumonji, Banba, Ikkyu, Agon, Taka, Yamato, Akaba. A pretty good basis for a college team. 



Phantasmical said:


> So what was the point of the world cup arc? it added nothing to the story, they could have had this chapter after the Christmas bowl and it would have made no difference.
> 
> Plus, *who got the NFL place*?, total rubbish.


Apparently Panther since it appears they won and He was most likely the MVP (shown holding a trophy). While it's not directly stated, it's a pretty good chance that it's the case.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 13, 2009)

Sena x Suzuna did happen...off-screen Such a crappy ending, so many unanswered questions


----------



## TalikX (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like the mangaka had some sort of college arc planned after the world cup if it was sucessful  Tis a shame...


----------



## Glued (Jun 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Saikyoudai University is seriously loaded:
> 
> Hiruma, Jumonji, Banba, Ikkyu, Agon, Taka, Yamato, Akaba. A pretty good basis for a college team.
> 
> ...



Its kind of ironic, Banba was the one that thrashed Juumonji and provoked him into joining Deimon for good.

Now Juumonji and Banba are together on the line.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 13, 2009)

Guys, this is only the ending of _Eyeshield 21_

They're already starting on_ Bye Bye 21_ which focuses on their college and love lifes.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2009)

just put Bud  and Clifford on it and I'm so reading that one.


----------



## NastyNas (Jun 13, 2009)

Wait so wat....That was the last chapter of Eyesheild 21?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 13, 2009)

Final Down, usually means last.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

Yukimura Sanada said:


> Wait so wat....That was the last chapter of Eyesheild 21?



Yeah, pretty much. The end of the World cup coupled with a 2year time skip is a very big indicator.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 13, 2009)

What happened with Hiruma's father? Still didnt find out about that..


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 13, 2009)

How the fuck is sena the runner of a era when he got his shit pushed in by panther?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> How the fuck is sena the runner of a era when he got his shit pushed in by panther?



I'm assuming they mean in Japan.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 13, 2009)

So epic.

Anyway, I like that Sena finally really got acknowledged by Panther.

And I'm guessing Sena beat Panther, but America won. Like the Seibu match. Though he was talking about catching up to him, I think he meant in ways other than speed.

...or maybe just in Japan, yeah.

>.>


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2009)

If anything, the final chapter really felt like they were setting up a sequel. lol

Well, if Prince of Tennis can get a shitty ending and a sequel, why not Eyeshield? 

Also...KARIN. pek

"Touthdown"


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2009)

Not exactly an ending, more of a set up for a sequel. After the Dino arc the series suffered seriously, and its popularity wasn't so low that it would be cancelled.



> Well, if Prince of Tennis can get a shitty ending and a sequel, why not Eyeshield?



I doubt the artists wan't to carry on, they probably want to do a new series.

And Im happy that Mamori chose Hiruma over Sena. 

And Eyeshield will be remebered by me, because it gave me Hiruma.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 13, 2009)

Now i get why clifford ask sena to come notre dame apollo was beating shit out of them and clifford needed someone that could run against panther


----------



## TSC (Jun 13, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Now i get why clifford ask sena to come notre dame apollo was beating shit out of them and clifford needed someone that could run against panther



That makes no sense since Panther would already be in the NFL as he won the MVP.

Good chapter. Not horrible but not fantastic either. It could of done more with it. I wanted to see what happen to some of the American players like Don, Brad, Clifford(although I assume he was with Sena in Notre Dome for while). Only the speed of a black man shown something. Smart thinking that America won because they should. And Panther winning the MVP, NFL contract, and the money is best choice sense his dream for it back in the Apollo arc.

I'm glad to see what's up with Japanese players and their future. Especially Karin 
And nice to see Mimori with longer hair. Cute looking there.

Speaking of, why all you guys what see shipping shit? This is a sports manga not a shoujo romance manga. -____-


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

A sequel must be in the works. I mean Karen's already gathering material for her manga


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 13, 2009)

oh man a sequel with the rice bowl sounds sooo juicy


----------



## The Imp (Jun 13, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> oh man a sequel with the rice bowl sounds sooo juicy



it would be terrible. 

it would just be dragging on for a very long time and the quality would probably deteriate as well. This last arc was getting shit ratings, the same would happen to the sequal


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2009)

Post

look at Daikichi he has the same uniform of Musashi Team!

perhaps he wanted to challenge Kurita!


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 13, 2009)

but its called the rice bowl

it has to be juicyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## The Imp (Jun 13, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> but its called the rice bowl
> 
> it has to be juicyyyyyyyyyy



no.......................


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2009)

rice bowl arc sound more promising than any Bleach arc.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 13, 2009)

bleach only has like what? 2 arcs?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 13, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> bleach only has like what? 2 arcs?



yeah you want more?


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 13, 2009)

kind of pathetic considering its length


----------



## The Imp (Jun 13, 2009)

there's 3 arcs. 

SS, Arrancar, Heuco Mundo


----------



## ansoncarter (Jun 13, 2009)

this guys racial phobia ended up ruining the ending for his main character

everything else was cool. Just the sena/panther stuff the last few chapters was pretty sad


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 13, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> there's 3 arcs.
> 
> SS, Arrancar, Heuco Mundo



Nah

Karakura, SS, Arrancar.

Hueco Mundo counts as part of the arrancar arc, though they arrange it differently on the anime seasons on wiki. It still involves arrancar, after all.


----------



## Tools (Jun 13, 2009)

Yah I smell a sequel right around the corner. 

Hiruma will always be in my heart.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 13, 2009)

fucking YA-HA!!!!!

 i'm going to miss this great series


----------



## Akatora (Jun 13, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Got shafted over other characters who weren't all that important like Karen.
> 
> I would have liked it if the chapter was a little longer than usual to make sure most of the key players got at least a panel to show what happened to them, but that's just the way life goes.



agreed

THe chapter was fine, but should have been longer


No doubt my favorite sports manga so far and i now know some of the riles and positions etc in American Football that I in real life don't care about

all i can say is american football makes more interesting stories than football imo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2009)

Man, that team that Musashi built up is pretty damn broken.

Gaou + Musashi + Kid? Looks like he replaced Hiruma and Kurita just fine. He got Tetsuma and at least 2/3 of the HAH Brothers too. 

Medical College is the most jobberiffic team ever.


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, it's sad to see this one go. Good manga.

At least they didn't try to wrap up a 300+ chapter manga in 22 pages, with a 2 year time skip thrown in for sh!ts and giggles... oh wait. I don't keep up with this stuff, but the ratings must have been horrible for them to end it this way.

This would have been a "decent" chapter if it was to end an arc (and maybe there will be a sequel)... otherwise, thanks for spitting in my face a$$hole.

I feel like I did when I read the last Harry Potter book. 'A rivalry that was built up for 7 books ends with a single gay spell, a stupid time skip happens, and that's it?!'


----------



## Adachi (Jun 14, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> rice bowl arc sound more promising than any Bleach arc.





Eldritch Gall said:


> bleach only has like what? 2 arcs?





Eldritch Gall said:


> kind of pathetic considering its length



You now realize that it took Bleach the same amount of time as it took Dragon Ball chronicling Goku growing up as a kid, getting married, having two kids, and becoming the saviour of the world.

Honestly, as much a drag as Dragon Ball was, Bleach is much worse.



Anyway, back on topic. I wish ES21 can become like Captain Tsubasa, from elementary school kids all the way to adult professional league.

Fuck I'll miss this series.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jun 14, 2009)

Whooooooaaaaa. Eyeshield 21 is over. Certainly the best sports manga I've ever read, hell, one of the best manga of any genre I've ever read. It had everything: A gripping storyline, visceral action, brilliant humor, beautiful art, and most of all, endearing, subtle characters. I'll never forget the Deimon Devilbats and their opponents.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 14, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Online scans
> 
> look at Daikichi he has the same uniform of Musashi Team!
> 
> perhaps he wanted to challenge Kurita!



looks like Musashi team is worker/delinquent/strengt Hiruma team is elite/genius and Kurita team is loser/idiots/wimps only taki is missing then it would be perfect


----------



## Adachi (Jun 14, 2009)

And why are people asking about Daikichi, the kid's in high school after the two years, of course we don't see him here.

But I certainly miss him, he looks so sad in the cover spread.


----------



## Grandia (Jun 14, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> The physical features of a Black man really did prevail in the end.



Slavery had its benefits i'd say


----------



## Highgoober (Jun 14, 2009)

Goodnight Sweet Prince.


----------



## Batman (Jun 14, 2009)

I wanted to see Panther in his NFL gear.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 14, 2009)

I do agree with the others in that the chapter could have been a few pages longer.  It would have been nice to have some back story on the other U.S.A players since the last arc spent so much time on them like Don, Panther and Clifford.  But we were able to see Clifford playing for Notre Dame and now Don who has lost his title and lost the MVP?  But atlas that might be too much to ask.  It was an enjoyable manga and would still recommend it to those who are Shonen Jump fans and sport fans.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice series, will definitely be missed.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 14, 2009)

No HirumaxMamori?


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 15, 2009)

it was ok

Slam Dunk is still my favorite sports manga, with HnI in second but ES21 had a nice ride i guess


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2009)

Greatest moment, when Sakuraba pwned all the bishonen fangirls by growing a beard, bulking up muscle and buzzing his hair. 






Take that you perverted bishie fangirls.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 15, 2009)

To bad he changed to a bishie look after that...Sakuraba was the ES21 Beckham with all those sudden change of looks .


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2009)

At least he shut them up.

Here is one moment that I can't forget.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Off the top of my head:









Those were some of my favorite scenes...


----------



## Inugami (Jun 15, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> At least he shut them up.



Don't you think that would be fun if Rukawa do the same with those annoying cheerleaders that stalk him on every match  ?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 15, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh  I just recently relived these due to my reread.


----------



## Meztryn (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't believe it's over, I feel pretty disappointed for some reason.

Anyways, great manga, loved it.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 16, 2009)

eyeshield 21 is one of my fav manga.can't believe its over already .hiruma will always be my fav character.hope theres a sequel to this great manga.


----------



## olehoncho (Jun 16, 2009)

Liked the series.
Go LaDanian Tomlinson!  The SoCal Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 18, 2009)

Reread Oujou vs. Deimon (Christmas Bowl semi-finals) and Seibu vs. Deimon (Tokyo stage semi-finals)

Shit was so CASH


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 18, 2009)

hirumas dad was a nobody after all


----------



## The Imp (Jun 18, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> hirumas dad was a nobody after all



He's really the president and Mr. Don is Hiruma's brother.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2009)

watching the Espadas resurrecciones was more important than Hiruma's dad .


----------



## The Imp (Jun 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> watching the Espadas resurrecciones was more important than Hiruma's dad .



Hiruma's dad is win reincarnated. How can you not like him?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2009)

No !..also Hiruma's dad is a dangerous read kinda the professor badass ..the readers would freeze solid from the coolness.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 18, 2009)

Hiruma is a character that can never be forgotten. I hope there will be a new E21 anime because I'm not satisfied with the manga ending.


----------



## Highgoober (Jun 18, 2009)

Hopefully they can restart the manga from where it left of in time, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2009)

but well without Hiruma being the main character we wouldn't get too much gamble plays on Eyeshield 21...but  if they make Hiruma's dad the coach of Enma that would be great .

btw I found another wacky shonen sport series.. Kuroko no Basket .

Source


----------



## Batman (Jun 19, 2009)

there's no new eyeshield 21 this week . .  . i fee so lost.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

I feel so empty with out eyeshield...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 19, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Hiruma is a character that can never be forgotten. I hope there will be a new E21 anime because I'm not satisfied with the manga ending.



I hope there's a new anime because the old had shit animation.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 19, 2009)

I just see the new Bleach chapter..gawd wha da piece of shit! I still don't get why mangas like Eyeshield 21 gets rushed but we still have Bleach.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Cause Kubo is the on the edge and about to snap?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Cause Kubo is the on the edge and about to snap?



All I know is that Stark's transformation was one of the most half-ass attempts I've ever seen. Oh, he has guns now! I mean...holy shit, talk about not even trying to be creative. 

What did I get from that chapter? 

He likes to diddle little girls in the butt. 

Jesus Christ...100 more chapters of Mr. Don and Gaou trying to do delta dynamite would've been better.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah...the diddling a loli in the butt was bad. But I like his release, the guns are cool.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 20, 2009)

Stark with his cheap laid back cliche attitude and loli guns can go to hell.

damn I miss Eyeshield 21 .


----------



## whtfog (Jun 20, 2009)

still can't believe E21 is over!! >.<

they need to do a sequel


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2009)

Wikipedia.

A one chapter special has been announced for a December 2009 release, it will cover the back stories of characters Shin, Rikku and Gaoh among others....

Its that true?


----------



## Misha (Aug 15, 2009)

I think the final arc is a lot more tolerable if you look at it as a showcase of all the characters, rather then a _true_ arc.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 15, 2009)

My sources tell me that the es21 sequel is in the works.

They are still working out the deal but dont expect it for another 2 years


----------



## Inugami (Aug 15, 2009)

2 years??? isn't that too much?

I really don think its a good idea I love hunter x hunters but the wait already killed my interest on it ...people would lose interest  after 2  years without  Eyeshield 21.


----------



## TalikX (Aug 16, 2009)

They should start a new series, maybe on a new sport.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2009)

CRICKET!


----------



## Shade (Aug 16, 2009)

A cricket manga would be awesome, actually.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

cricket......  , why not  an Ice hockey series?


----------



## Jugger (Aug 17, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> cricket......  , why not  an Ice hockey series?



Lol cricket just cheket brittish most selling games from last week or was it month criket was number one. There is atleas one country for criket manga


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 17, 2009)

cricket games own 

nothing wrong with a cricket manga...


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 17, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> why not  an Ice hockey series?


I'd actually like that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2009)

We need "Bud Walker: The Manga"


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 18, 2009)

be like inoue and make a football version of REAL...










nah


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> be like inoue and make a football version of REAL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The extreme limits of a crippled man.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2009)

How would a series on ice hockey work? I don't think the Japanese are really big on the sport. And wouldn't it just push the fact if you want to be good at Hockey you have to be from Canada? Because there aren't many black people in that sport.


----------



## Six* (Aug 19, 2009)

there IS ARE manga about ice hockey.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 19, 2009)

Well then.

I have one better! A manga about pro wrestling! Puroresu! In Japan, its pretty damn realistic.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2009)

There are a shitload of manga about that already.


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 19, 2009)

One on bboying would be nice

But there's one done by a korean already. Too bad I can't find it anywhere


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2009)

Six said:


> there IS ARE manga about ice hockey.


whats the name?


----------



## Tools (Sep 1, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> whats the name?


I wanna know too.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 1, 2009)

My Heavenly Hockey Club is the only one I know.

One of the reasons E21 remained great was due to the complexity and variety in the amefuto rule set, which is quite reminiscent of chess. Thus it became interesting on multiple levels.


----------



## rldragon (Sep 6, 2009)

Great manga, but sadly all things must come to an end 


Could have lasted longer at least... or had a sequel 


Oh, well.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Feb 26, 2010)

O how I miss this thread 
EYESHIELD WILL FOREVER BE MISSED !!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2010)

BUD!!!!!!! pek


----------



## AceBizzle (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I just read through this whole manga and man..I'm glad I did 

Overall, GREAT manga...I did have a few problems though

-As an avid NFL fan, watching 3-4 players take over the WHOLE game was weird for me 
-Poseidon shouldn't have loss  (fav. team)
-Got tired of the last minute BS winning for Deimon...my god...I know this is Shonen, but geez! Hiruma is damn near a Gary Stu though I love his character . Hiruma's 2nd Half Tricks/Tactics > Everyone.  Sena's 4th quarter runs > Everyone. Dive/Run behind Kurita for 2 pt. conversion > Everyone. When someone says they will do something *even if they die* > Everyone.  Probably my biggest complaint.
-Agon is a fukkin pimp!
-Trash! 
Edit: Also, Panther was freakin' badass with his 4.1 speed.  I was surprised the author pretty much kept him untouchable.  I was sure that Sena was going to get 4.1 speed or some crap like that.

And Mr. Don was so badass...wow...I'm sad...so sad  

That is all


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 23, 2010)

I've read it completely. It has a decent humour, a good cast of characters and is very light to read. However, it's too much repetitive, clich?-istic and i think the end could show more (kinda rushed wasn't it?). At least I learned a lot about american football (I didn't know crap before).


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 23, 2010)

NO BAD MOUTHING EYESHIELD IN HERE! 
The time for that was when it was still ongoing, not when its completed! 

Otherwise, AWESOME GUYS!


----------



## kchi55 (Mar 23, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> I've read it completely. It has a decent humour, a good cast of characters and is very light to read. However, it's too much repetitive, clich?-istic and i think the end could show more (kinda rushed wasn't it?). At least I learned a lot about american football (I didn't know crap before).



Sorry to say, but you probably don't know anymore than when you first started, except for some of the major rules and stuff.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 24, 2010)

kchi55 said:


> Sorry to say, but you probably don't know anymore than when you first started, except for some of the major rules and stuff.



Yeah, I think it only shows the basic rules and put some shonen action on it. Could I say that it's like trying to learn soccer reading Captain Tsubasa?


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 5, 2010)

Decided to dig it up. Just wondering (spoilers for the end of the manga)


*Spoiler*: __ 



who is this guy on Japan's bench who's crying, it's driving me insane that I can't figure it out.


----------



## Gene (Jun 5, 2010)

Can you post the page? Doesn't ring any bells for me.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 5, 2010)

Gene said:


> Can you post the page? Doesn't ring any bells for me.




here's the page, i posted it as an image in the spoiler

This is frustrating, my links don't work, my pics don't work

The chapter is 329, page four. The top panel the guy on the very right, he's crying and has paint under his eyes.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2010)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

Claire Farron said:


> here's the page, i posted it as an image in the spoiler
> 
> This is frustrating, my links don't work, my pics don't work
> 
> The chapter is 329, page four. The top panel the guy on the very right, he's crying and has paint under his eyes.



I checked it out even though the link doesn't work.  It's Hiroshi Ohira from Kyoshin Poseidon (Favorite Team )


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 6, 2010)

Finally decided to read this and man oh man I gotta say IT's the SHIT, I mean it was so freaking awesome, probably the best sports manga i've ever read along with slam dunk. I so hope they're gonna do a sequel. 

I feel like the ending was too rushed in both mangas, but they both worth 10/10 TO THE MAX. ( it's also bad that usa beat japan in overtime, that sucked , I wanted to see hiruma make it to the NFL with his tricks and pwn peyton,tom and brett )


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2010)

This series needs definitely a sequel.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 7, 2010)

Wonder happened with this two mangakas, they leave the manga business or what?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 7, 2010)

maybe they're planning a sequel in another magazine, kinda like prince of tennis did, they took about 1 year to begin the sequel and maybe this will also take 1 year, at least I hope so. I mean I wanna see sena in the nfl and shit or I wanna see how he beats hiruma and kid and everybody again. 

Btw which team do you think is better from those in the universities?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 2, 2010)

Chapter 2

New one-shot from one of the mangakas of Eyeshield 21 ,edit:

I read it , =S I didn't like it it was soooo generic , the impressions this one-shot gives me its that this guy draws good but can't put an interesting history or characters , that must be why he was paired with an author for Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Wade (Oct 13, 2010)

Panther > Sena.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Oct 13, 2010)

^ a black guy pwns a japanese guy anyday according to eyeshield


----------



## Kuya (Oct 14, 2010)

YA-HA!!!!!​


----------



## Saishin (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm reading it and it's truly awesome!


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Aug 2, 2011)

:'( i miss this thread, so i will be rereading the manga


----------



## Alpha (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if the author is upto anything new?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 2, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Does anyone know if the author is upto anything new?



The artist had a one-shot iirc.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 2, 2011)

And a serialisation. Was better than ES21.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still waiting on that Bud Walker spin-off manga.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 2, 2011)

A sequel is reaaaaaaally unlikely, based on the ending of the series. There's just no way that the idiot team could beat the genius team.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm still waiting on that Bud Walker spin-off manga.



I still remember the mini convos we did about that, I miss Bud soo much


----------



## Wizard (Sep 10, 2011)

*Eyeshield 21 questions*

Ok so i watched the whole anime (japanese with subtitles) and read usa vs japan.

Then i figured out that there are the "fastest four", Sena, Shin, Yamato, and Riku. how fast can each of them run?

Who is the 4 strongest in japan? Is yamato the strongest? or is it gaou or kurita?

Finally which characters made it to the NFL?

I just want to know the answers to these. after that i don't care if it gets trashed or locked.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

> Then i figured out that there are the "fastest four", Sena, Shin, Yamato, and Riku. how fast can each of them run?



Of those four I believe that Sena is the fastest.

Sena:  The ability to run 40 yards in 4.2 seconds
Shin:  40-yard dash record: 4.2 seconds
Yamato: 40 meters in 4.2 if he really pushes himself.
Riku:  40 meters in 4.5 seconds.



> Who is the 4 strongest in japan? Is yamato the strongest? or is it gaou or kurita?



Gaou probably has the most brute strength in Japan.



> Finally which characters made it to the NFL?



I don't remember if anyone made it into the NFL but I doubt it.  :/


----------



## Badalight (Sep 10, 2011)

It ended when they were in college so none had a chance to make it to the NFL. They weren't old enough yet.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 11, 2011)

The one that made it to the NFL was Panther.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2011)

harrypottersama said:


> Ok so i watched the whole anime (japanese with subtitles) and read usa vs japan.
> 
> Then i figured out that there are the "fastest four", Sena, Shin, Yamato, and Riku. how fast can each of them run?
> 
> ...



Sena and Shin ran a 4.2. At the end of the Christmas bowl, Yamato could supposedly run "one step" faster than 4.2 with his Caesar's charge if he put all his power into it right before he tackled, but his regular speed is slightly less than 4.2. Riku is a 4.5. 

The four strongest in Japan probably goes Gaou, Kurita, Otowara, and then Banba. Shin is supposedly up there in strength too. 

Only Panther officially made it into the NFL.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2011)

harrypottersama said:


> Ok so i watched the whole anime (japanese with subtitles) and read usa vs japan.
> 
> Then i figured out that there are the "fastest four", Sena, Shin, Yamato, and Riku. how fast can each of them run?
> 
> ...



Sena runs 4.2, Shin runs 4.2, Yamato runs 4.5, and Riku runs 4.5, regular speeds.

Gaou, Kurita, Banba, Ootawara, if you base it on pure strength.

Only Panther, but take note Sena already passed preliminary training for the San Antonio Armadillos.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 19, 2011)

I MISS THIS MANGA SO MUCH


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 10, 2012)

Eyeshield 21 is the best Manga ever


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

